# Thundercat's Groooooooow



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok guys, so I've been around for a couple months. I've been enjoying all of your grows, and planning my own newest grow. I've finally managed to get to the point I can start up. I recently got some genetics from a friend, and I thank you. Yesterday, and today I picked-up the better part of my supplies. I'm gonna post some pics of the early stages. I'll be adding more over the next few days, as I put this all together.


The Setup- I'm am going to be using a DIY tent, that will be 8'L x 6'H x 5'W. This tent will be made from 3/4" pvc for the frame, 6mil heavy duty plastic, and once i pick some up, I will cover the inside of the plastic with mylar, or some other highly reflective coating. I will also be building a seperate veg box, which will be mostly for clones, until they are a couple weeks old. For now, I am going to use the main tent for veg until I need the second location. I have a 1000w HPS lamp which I will be using, mostly for flowering, but I may veg under it for a period of time. I have also built a DIY light that will be used for my clones, and possibly for a mother plant or 2. This light is made from 8, 20-26w CFL bulbs. The reflector is made from a sheet of cardboard which I spray painted with chrome paint. It didn't really get very reflective, so once I get my mylar, I will be lineing the reflector with that. 

I'll be running a box fan on low around the plants to start with, hopefully strengthening them. I'm going to be purchasing a carbon filter, and an exhaust fan, just havn't gotten there yet. I would also like to get a vented hood for my 1000w light, or perhaps a cooltube. 

I'm still in the air about my planting technique. I am using a soil mix, part organic topsoil, part perlite, part vermiculite, a touch of water crystals, and I may also get some orgainc bonemeal to boost the phospate and nitrogen levels.( if I missed anything important in my soil mix let me know guys) What I'm in the air about is, I've been planning on useing Natmoon's airbasket technique, but I just havn't gotten around to getting those supplies yet. I've got to look and see what kind of price I can find, cus I dropped alot of money at lowes today. I may just use some growbags just havn't made up my mind yet. 

Well that is long enough for the setup, I hope you guys all enjoy my grow as much as I have yours. *Please contribute*, I only have a few grows under my belt, and still have alot to learn. Thanks guys,

Thundercat


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Plan- Ok now for the plan, and then the pics. I currently have 6 premium seeds, and about 20 seeds from a plant I grew outdoors this past summer. My plan is to germ all the seeds this week. I will be planting the 6 good seeds and vegging for about 4 weeks. The strains are 2 power skunk, 3 thai skunk, and one seed that is either a durban poison, or a super silver haze. There was apparently a mix up, and I don't know what that one is until it gets goin. All of these strains are wither pure sativas, or sativa dominant plants, so I don't think I am going to need to veg for very long. Obviously this does mean they will have to flower for a long ass time. I am only going to try to keep them short, with less veg time, and by scroging atleast part of them. Like I said before this is all still about learning for me.

I will be taking clones from all the plants at about 3 weeks to determine sex. This will be my first attempt at cloning so wish me luck here guys. Once I find out that they are all girls(fingers crossed), I will be using the 2 strongest plants to take another set of clones off of. The other 2-4 plants will be getting put into a scrog system. I am going to build independant scrog nets above each plant, similar to Jollygreengiants grow. The screens will be 2.5' square, and attached to the individual pots, or baskets depending which route I take. I am going to also put some the clones in to flower after only a short period of veg. I prolly won't scrog the clones, but rather sog them, or maybe do 2-4 more in scrog once the first are done, not really sure yet. 

As I mentioned, I will also be cracking about 20 seeds from my outdoor plant. The genetics are unknown, it was just some good bag seed, but the thought is that I can crack them, and put them into 12/12 once they get 3-4 nodes. That will hopefully give us somthing to burn until the 10-12 week sativas are done. Atleast in theory. Well guys, I'm not sure if I left anything out, but if I did and you wanna know, just ask. Thanks guys now for a couple early pics.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok so the first one is of the part of my basement I will be using to grow. then I have a couple of the light I built, and will be using for my mothers and clones. I will also include some pics of my beans, and some supply pictures. I can't wait to show you guys some bud porn!!












































I know they aren't anything great to look at I just wanted to start things off from the beginning. Hope you guys stick with me, thanks! Thundercat


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

*subscribed* =)


----------



## naturalhigh (Nov 16, 2008)

hey looks good bud...i will be watching..if you need any advice or help shoot me a pm...well i was goona say...to save you some time..if you were in my neck of the woods i coould shoot you some fem clones..lol i have 35 PK mums vegging to fill up the next staduim... good look...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 16, 2008)

Niiiice!! You have a GR8 area to work with, always helps.....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 16, 2008)

your off to a great start TC, cant wait to see how this grow turns out. you got MORE than enough know how to make this an awesome grow, n now you got some premiums to grow with dude, im definitely *scribed*.

N as far as your reflective material goes, you can go to wal mart n pick yourself up some shit thats JUST like that reflectex material they sell at HTGsupply -- you know those reflectors they use for car windshields?? its the same typa shit as the refletex stuff. I think it might be a little pricey, but if your in a hurry to get started, n all your waitin on is pots n the reflective material, then go pick some of those up man, n line your hood n your room with them. Hope that helped a little bit 

N that homemade hood is the shit bro - i wish i thought of doin some shit like that when i was growin up top. Looks like a prefabbed hood man, dont look ghettofied at all. props for that. if i can +rep u i will, lemme see if i can.

So yeah man, im tuned in for the long haul, lets see what you can do bro. Make them bitches spew resin for us


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 16, 2008)

it sounds great thundercat..thanks for the name drop

+rep and subscribed


----------



## Blow4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds great! I'm in tune and can't wait to see more.


----------



## Joker52 (Nov 16, 2008)

subscribed looks cool


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Nov 16, 2008)

Good shit dawg, I'll be watching. Good luck man!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in guys, I can't wait to get off and running. I was starting to put my tent together last night, and realized I grabbed one fitting that was the wrong size, lol. So I have to run over to lowes today and exchange it. Once I get her set up, I'll post some more pics. 

So my gf came up with a great idea for the mylar situation. Gift wrap, I know they sell highly reflective gift wrap, and I bet at this time of the year, it might even be on sale. So I'm gonna go try to find myself a bunch of rolls of silver giftwrap, I think it should work great. I might also pick up a rubbermaid container that I can mix my soul in, and then be able to store the extra until I need more.

So you liked the reflector King, it was just a single piece of cardboard, took me about 10 minutes including the paint. I did it at work, the kd I was working with thought I was making a light to go over the pool table I want to buy, lol. 

JG thanks for the rep as always man, I really enjoyed your grow, I hopesince you are done for a bit, that you enjoy mine. I'll try to put on a good show for everyone.

I'll get some pictures up later if I make it to the store today, and start putting things together. Talk to you guys then!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for stopping buy smokedatkush, love the avatar. Thats what my last grow was K.C. 36!!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Nov 16, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for stopping buy smokedatkush, love the avatar. Thats what my last grow was K.C. 36!!


Yeah man, I wish I had harvested my KC36, heard it was some good smoke. Oh well, i got 2 Blueberry Skunk and 2 NL x Skunk goin now. Hopefully I'll harvest this time


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats sweet man, so you got your card? Are you gonna journal them again?


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

Thundercats Groooooooow! I like that


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ya it just came to me lol!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok guys here are a couple pics of the tent before I put the plastic on it. I still need to get to lowes and get one more fitting to finish it, and I need to get the mylar before I plastic it. But this will give you an idea on the size and shape of what I'm doing.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry the one picture is sideways, just turn your head to the right lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

In the first pic... are those umm... those clear icy looking blocks around your floor vent?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe, the first pic is sideways, it is a glass block window which will prolly be getting covered with plastic. There is a garden on the outside of the window, so you can see light, but not anything else. Once I plastic the tent, light should be a non-issue, but I might plastic the window just incase.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I am gonna have to have a long conversation with my GF. She is all about my grows, she loves it, and the buds lol. But last night she found out that her mother might be coming for christmas and now she wants me to wait till then to start. I don't know if I can do that. Things have been flowing so purfectly, and I want to grow damn it. We'll see what happens, like I said we gotta have a looong conversation.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 17, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN, lol, it aint like her gran mammy is gonna wanna grant tour of the basement too!! grow that shit man, just go pick yourself up some carbon filter action (if you cant pick up an actual storebought one, just do Zen's DIY wal mart filter man -- works just as well), n if you DO do that zen filter, just make like 3 of them and put them all throughout the growroom dude. Either that or use whatever you were originally gonna use for smell, n then order yourself a couple jars of ONA. Lemme tell u dude, I went into my room that my tent was in yesterday, and it SMELLED, lol. I immediately hooked up my filter, but either HTG didnt fill it right, or it just sucks right at themoment cuz it didnt work very well - so i opened up the three jars of ona i bought a while back, n fuckin 10 minutes later NO weed smell whatsoever. Was sad as fuck not to be able to bask in the stink, but glad that there aint no stink to bask in anymore, thats for damn sure.

You can do it man, dont let grammy stop ya


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Nov 17, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats sweet man, so you got your card? Are you gonna journal them again?


Nah unfortunately I didn't. Im going to start my journal in about a week or so. Hopefully I'll have some pretty girls to show off.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2008)

Well King, I havn't had to conversation yet, so I'm still not sure whats gonna happen. I'm not really worried about the smell yet, but I have a couple things lined up to take care of it. Still whats this ONA I've never heard of it where did you get it? 

Smokedat- sorry you didn't get your card man, but I'll be looking forward to the journal!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Well King, I havn't had to conversation yet, so I'm still not sure whats gonna happen. I'm not really worried about the smell yet, but I have a couple things lined up to take care of it. Still whats this ONA I've never heard of it where did you get it?
> 
> Smokedat- sorry you didn't get your card man, but I'll be looking forward to the journal!


 
Ona is fuckin awesome bro. If you dont have a hydro shop nearby, just order it online man. it comes in multiple forms, but the most used is just a jar. you open it, and it has this gel inside, thats a really powerful oder neutralizer. Even having one right outside your growroom will take away the majority of the smell. if you get 2 or 3, your golden. Add in a carbon filter, and nobody would even think you had a grow goin on man, serious bizness. gimme 2 seconds here n ill put up a link for ya 
High Tech Garden Supply

I like it man. It completely killed any odor goin on outside of the tent, and i dont even have the tent air/light tight yet. its just got a flap over the top 3 feet of the front, and the bottom 2 feet is still open air. That ONA blocks all odor from creepin out of the room, and even when im in the room i have to stick my nose right up to the plants in order to smell the dankness. at HTG is $8.95 for a 8oz jar - not too bad at all, considering i bought mine for $15 bucks a jar at my hydro shop.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 18, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Was sad as fuck not to be able to bask in the stink, but glad that there aint no stink to bask in anymore, thats for damn sure.


I can smell mine from across the street =)


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol I hope not 420 guy, might be an issue depending where you live. It is a funny thought though. I can imagine walkin past your house and just being like damn, thats some dank shit. lmao


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh hehe, and thanks for the info King.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 18, 2008)

These pics look like something scary is in there like that Mind#uck post, but that is a nice huge space....




Thundercat said:


> Ok guys here are a couple pics of the tent before I put the plastic on it. I still need to get to lowes and get one more fitting to finish it, and I need to get the mylar before I plastic it. But this will give you an idea on the size and shape of what I'm doing.


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 19, 2008)

how are you going to wrap that frame? I want to see pics of how you do it, I've gotten it down pretty good, but I use wood so i can staple the plastic down. I have been wanting to design a pipe frame that can be broken down way easier than a wooden frame.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats why I went with the pipe frame, for easy disassembly. I'm only gonna glue half of the joints so that it comes apart very simply. I am going to use velcro to attach the plastic to the frame, I should have that done in the next day or 2, I've been real busy with work and stuff, and havn't been in a huge hurry since my gf hasn't given me a straight answer yet about when I can start. I'm gonna need about 80' of velcro to do what I want. I'm going to cut the plastic panels to the correct size on the floor (upstairs). Then once I go pick some up, I will use a spray adhesive to stick the mylar, or wrapping paper or what ever to the black plastic, and apply the velrco to the edge of the sheets. Velcro the pipes and I should have a light proof tent. (fingers crossed) I'll get some pics up once its done, or maybe of the construcition its self. Latta guys! TC


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 19, 2008)

are you going to be using a passive intake on that tent? I ask because I am curious to see if you can get a good bond with the adhesive from the velcro to the plastic, much less spray adhesive to have a long term bond on the plastic as well. I have been using insulating metal tape and I dont think it will stand the test of time, the best is having it all sewn together but I am no seamtress and dont know one. I mean its holding even with the strong negitive pressue being put on it every day, but with out the staples I dont think it would last this long! 
when you do get it going please take pics and record the date you stick everything together, I'd like to have another source of data to match up with ya know.

also y didnt you just get all threaded pipes and fittings so you could just screw it together/apart?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 19, 2008)

TC, be careful with any types of adhesives you use for bonding materials in your tent bro. Remember what happened with my tent? the same basic principals would apply - all it would take is for some of that adhesive to get heated up, and if it reacts the wrong way with your atmosphere inside the tent, it could kill off anything you put in there. Now, of course im no expert, so i dont know how it would work really with a store bought adhesive with what your doin, but i just wanted to put that into your mind, so you have all your bases covered with this one. Youll prolly be ok though, im sure that the manufacturers of hydrohut were using some seriously volatile shit, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2008)

Some of the pipes have threaded fittings on the ends for that reason, but I spent like 160 bucks at lowes that day without adding more to the list. Also they didn't sell any pre threaded pipes at my lowes, so I would have had to buy adapters for all the ends, plus use differant joints at the ends. Come to think of it I don't think they even had any corner (3way) adapters that had all sides threaded. I think the way I've got it set up, that the structure will be pretty secure. I have one more cross member that I"m going to add to the top middle in order to hang my light, and strengthen it further, but that will be simple to add. 

I have been thinking about the adhesive for the last week, and trying to decide the best way to do it. I havn't decided exactly what the plan is just yet, I could easily staple the velrco through the plastic and mylar around the edges, in addition to the adhesive on the sheets. That should add further durability. I'm going to try to use a commercial grade spray adhesive, and I'll attach the velcro to the frame with a stronger type of glue then the spray, thats just for the main surface of the plastic/mylar sheets. I want to use the velcro so that all I have to do is detach the sheets, and roll them up if I need to take it all down. 

I'm planning a passive intake, but I still also need an exhaust fan, or I may just get an air cooled hood, and not vent the room at all. That I think is what I would really like to do, either get a cool tube, or just a vented hood, and just vent the hot air. I have a couple fans for the inside of the tent to move air, and also 2 differant air filter systems I am going to try once they start getting some smell. I will prolly also get a couple jars of that ONA that King was talking about sounds like good stuff. I would like to get the cooled hood so that I can add CO2 in the near future aswell. That would allow me to run the co2 and not worry about it getting vented back out of the tent. Obviously I'll have to have some sort of vent out, but an air cooled hood would greatly decrease the amount of time which I needed to run that vent, maybe only 1-2 times a day. My basement stays at a pretty constant 62 degrees, now that its winter, I can drop that temp a bit with the small vent windows down there, but I think that with the size of the basement heat shouldn't be a problem. ONce I get the lights going, I'm sure that keeping the room around 75 should be easy enough. 

I know I still have a bunch of stuff to work out, but I'm tryin. I appreciate the input, and suggestions guys thanks!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2008)

Hehe King that did go through my mind. All I can do is try. I will see if there are any temps on the adhesive, that might make a differance. Also the size of the tent might make a differance, I don't know man. Do you guys have any better ideas on how to affix the reflective material to the plastic other then adhesive?


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 19, 2008)

I like that idea of unvelcroing the panels and rolling them up, come to think of it, it wouldnt be that hard to get the velcro sew'd on to the edges of the pieces, then use the tape to seal over the seam if I could get ahold of a decent sewing machine. but who am i kidding, me sewing velcro to panda roll, thats funny to think of! might try it on the next small grow tent tho.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

Is the panda film light proof? I've been wondering if that would be a better way for my to go then with the plastic and reflective sheets. My only complaint about my plan is that velcro is fucking expensive. I'm going to need around 80' of it for my tent, and the cheapest I found it is 3' for .99 at jo-ann fabrics. Thats the off brand stuff, actual velcro is like $1 a foot. I just went and got my last pipe fittings, so the frame is complete for now, you know until I start changing it later lol. It all ways happens. Because of some delays getting started I havn't bought the velrco yet, but I still might go get it later today gotta see how much cash I have.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I've been thinking about it all after noon, and aslong as the panda film is light proof, I'm just gonna get a big roll of that, and use it to cover my frame. I've been adding up all the supplies I'm buying for the cover I had planned, and its gonna be about the same price, and this way I don't have to glue anything, or mess with shit. I can just attach the velrco to the frame and to the panda film, and be done with it. Should be much simpler. You know what they say KISS. I think I'm just gonna go ahead and order some from HTG once I return the plastic I bought already. That is if you guys think it will be light proof enough!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 20, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Well I've been thinking about it all after noon, and aslong as the panda film is light proof, I'm just gonna get a big roll of that, and use it to cover my frame. I've been adding up all the supplies I'm buying for the cover I had planned, and its gonna be about the same price, and this way I don't have to glue anything, or mess with shit. I can just attach the velrco to the frame and to the panda film, and be done with it. Should be much simpler. You know what they say KISS. I think I'm just gonna go ahead and order some from HTG once I return the plastic I bought already. That is if you guys think it will be light proof enough!


I know it will be light proof enough!! no light is getting in that panda, now you can get ambiance light from inside the tent kinda glowing but that is with my 2 1K's in there and you can not see that ambiance from outside the room the tent is in, you know from under the door light,
the veg tent with the 400mh, 4 t5's and a 4x4 shop floros you can only see light from the zippers not thru the panda. it is so worth it, and is totally KISS!
and you know for the ability to roll it up and pack it if need be i think its worth the velcro, as long as it sticks. and try to use the least amount as possiable, I think you could get away with 4 panels if you make a top and bottom pan and then wrap 3 sides with one piece and use one end for ur door, make the whole side the door ya know opening from the corner. I like that idea going to use it next time for sure!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

The panda film is 6mm thick, and its pretty good, but if you use that alone, you can still kinda see through it when light shines directly on it. If you add a layer of 6mm mylar to it, its lightproof. nothings gonna get in or out.

What i did for my tent material is, i just stapled the damn things together, the panda to the mylar. Worked like a charm. Instead of using glue or somethin like that, i just got my stapler out, n stapled my way all around the tent material. I cut out the panels to fit each side, one of mylar n one of panda, n then i put them together, stapled them, n then duct taped them to the frame. As far as the front flap goes, i have two seperate flaps for the front. One only goes down half the length of the front of the tent, leaving the bottom 2 n a half feet open air, but the top is covered, so its not blazin orange in the whole room for everyone n anyone to see. I leave that on there all day long n even through the night. For lights out, i use a secondary flap, that goes down the entire length of the front. I just finished it today, but ive been using it like just taping it on at night with some electrical tape. I cut a slit from halfway down the flap, all the way to the floor, so i could still fit in my tower fan without it having to be inside the tent, and believe it or not its still lightproof, works out pretty well.

Today i fixed everything with velcro cuz i couldnt get my hands on a good enough zipper to make the damn thing work well. So now i just keep the flap on all day, tuck it to the sides during the day leaving the one half flap on there, and at night i pull the main flap back over the front n velcro it shut. works great IMO man. Its all only temporary anyways, until i move out, which then im gonna do some SICK ass shit with my basement, lol.

You ever see the KottonMouth Kings growroom in their house?? its actually in their shed. they made a false wall, leaving about a 6 foot wide gap between the false wall and the real wall, and theres about 10 feet of vertical growspace. They got sativas trellised all along the walls man almost reaching the cieling - its fuckkin sick lookin. Im gonna do somethin similar, but without the trellis. Im gonna do a Stadium type grow op i think, only sectiond off n perpetual. Im sort of handy with a hammer n nail, so im gonna make everything myself. Im gonna use this one dudes grow as a model, and improvise a shitload until i figure out what fits ME the best, lol. Gimme a second n ill hook up the link.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> I know it will be light proof enough!! no light is getting in that panda, now you can get ambiance light from inside the tent kinda glowing but that is with my 2 1K's in there and you can not see that ambiance from outside the room the tent is in, you know from under the door light,
> the veg tent with the 400mh, 4 t5's and a 4x4 shop floros you can only see light from the zippers not thru the panda. it is so worth it, and is totally KISS!
> and you know for the ability to roll it up and pack it if need be i think its worth the velcro, as long as it sticks. and try to use the least amount as possiable, I think you could get away with 4 panels if you make a top and bottom pan and then wrap 3 sides with one piece and use one end for ur door, make the whole side the door ya know opening from the corner. I like that idea going to use it next time for sure!!



Well I think I'm gonna go with the panda film. I'll cover the windows as well, with some 6mil plastic I have. That will eliminate the worry of the ambiant glow. I will be using a 1000k so it will prolly glow, but I can deal with that. Maybe I'll be able get my gf to make me a fabric cover for it to make it look pretty lol. 

I'm going to use individual panels to fit each individual square on the frame. This will serve a couple purposes. I think the extra velrco will help support the weight better, and also it will allow for simple quick dissasembly when needed. I'm going to apply the velrco to the pvc with epoxy to ensure a very perminent bond. I may also use epoxy to bond to the panda film, I gotta try a small bit and see how it holds. They sell plastic epoxy at my work, which I think should be pretty hardcore. Its also very high temp, so the heat shouldn't be any problem. 

I'm glad you guys have had some experiance with this stuff, I have bought any of this stuff before, my last grow was just in a bedroom, I covered the windows so they were light proof, and that was it. I think the panda film will be much better then trying to DIY this part of the grow. I'm pretty resourceful, but I don't want to do things totally half assed, lol. I've also got another trick up my sleeve yet, but I'll wait till I get the pics to tell you about it.........................


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

OH and I thought you were hooking up a link?, which guy is it?, one on here? I know you've seen headbandrockers, he's got a good stadium going. I thought about putting a stadium in my tent, Cus I have room....I don't know..... maybe I need to think about this. What about a stadium scrog????


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 20, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> OH and I thought you were hooking up a link?, which guy is it?, one on here? I know you've seen headbandrockers, he's got a good stadium going. I thought about putting a stadium in my tent, Cus I have room....I don't know..... maybe I need to think about this. What about a stadium scrog????


yeah it was the kingspade guy, i want to see that link too!! man if you scrog in the stadium you will be doing a full vertical grow!! you wont be able to rotate your babies with a scrog, and you would have to water from behind and would only be able to get at your buds with the lights removed or raised well above your work space. the stadium kinda removes the need for the screen as it raises the outer plants higher into the light band thus recieving stronger light, and according to HBR being able to keep rotating the plants really helps get light to all sides of the plant. You will have to put up string to hold the buds tho, at least 3 other stadium growers on this site have pics up, and you can clearly see the need for string to hold up the buds!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just thinking of using an net to support the plants instead of string. It can also help them grow horizontally, but it would make them unmovable.


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Nov 22, 2008)

*I'm gonna sit back at watch this one*


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

Well guys, good news and bad news! 

Bad news first. After talking with my gf, and to my landlord, I am going to have to wait till after christmas to set up and get going. My gf is nervous about her mom, and the landlord is going to be fixing part of our bathroom right after thanksgiving. But then I am on, and I'll be up and running. This will just give me time over the next month to finalize my plans, and the building process. 

Now the good news!! In the mean time, I am going to be starting a mushroom grow! Its been a little over a year since my last one, and I've been looking forward to it ever since. Last night I made the decision, and I have spores in the mail to me now. I'm going to be off work this coming week, and will have that grow set-up and going before thanksgiving I believe. I only need to pick up a couple things for that grow, and that will happen on monday most likely. I will prolly journal that grow as well, so if your interested, I'll post a link in my sig, and on here.

I hope all these changes don't keep you guys from following once I get going. This was all kinda unexpected. I thought I was gonna have seedlings by today! But mushrooms are just as fun to grow, and won't take as long either! I should be able to show you guys results by christmas!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey man, better safe than sorry...and christmas isnt very far away either, so youll have your hands dirty in no time. Just get the bathroom fixed and entertain your gf's mom then once shes gone..get it going

you know ill be watching both journals
i have no doubt that you will be very successful with both grows


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 22, 2008)

I will definately be watchin your shroom grow, keep us posted!


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Thats completly understandable. i have to wait till after christmas cause i'm moving soon and i have to wait for our family and guest to leave to get going. and i have alot of family,its a mexican thing. i'll pm my link i'm growing Mango,white widow and white rhino. good luck with the shrooms*


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 22, 2008)

i defiantly want to see the shroom grow, I have been thinking of growing other stuff and shrooms would be sweet!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys! I appreciate having some people I can talk to about all this! I started collecting my other supplies for the shrooms today. The spores should be here on tuesday I think, but I still need to order some syringes, and get a hand full of random stuff to have everything. Once I get it all, I'll get up the other journal.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 22, 2008)

LMFAO dude, sorry i forgot to post that link for you to the stadium grow i was lookin at that made me wanna do one, lol. I was smokin a fuckin bowl when i posted that shit, n i got caught up checkin my emails, n i totally fuckin forgot about the link man. Ill post it up as soon as i wake up in the mornin, i just wanned to stop by real quick n see how shit was goin with ya TC. It sucks to hear you gotta wait so long to grow your shit out, but it IS pretty fuckin cool that your doin a shroom grow. Ill be following that shit hard, cuz i was interested in getting one started myself man, n i dont know dick about growin shrooms. 

O, n just to let you know, i germed one of my Power skunk seeds the day before yesterday. It took 2 days for the sprouts to completely pop, but by the time i was ready to put it into soil the root was likea half inch long -- so no problems with those beans bro, theyre totally viable 

Like i said before, i also did the RD in a 20 oz mixing cup along with the Power Skunk, so this should be interesting man. 

Like i said, ill hook the link up tomorrow morning for sure, ill set an alarm on the celly n everything for ya man !! 

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2008)

Lol its cool King, was it HBR's stadium? He has a nice one going for sure! Glad to here that the germ went well also, I bet the skunk and the RD are gonna be great, even bansai style! You can try to make them look like Gypsy's "buds wth roots" lol. 

Waiting will suck, but the shrooms, and the rest of my planning will keep me busy, not to mention christmas shopping. I'm gonna be off work this week, so we'l have to talk man. You guys have a good night, see ya tomorrow!! TC


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL yeah dude its headbandrockers stadium grow man. that thing is fuckin brilliant. I didnt even know what the fuck people meant when they said stadium grow until i read his thread. he really did it up the right way man, n his plant capacity is crazy fuckin huge. Fuckin love that thing man 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107654-hbrs-stadium-vsog.html

N whenever you get a chance TC, get back to me in yahoo bro, i need to know what you need man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol its cool King, was it HBR's stadium? He has a nice one going for sure! Glad to here that the germ went well also, I bet the skunk and the RD are gonna be great, even bansai style! You can try to make them look like Gypsy's "buds wth roots" lol.
> 
> Waiting will suck, but the shrooms, and the rest of my planning will keep me busy, not to mention christmas shopping. I'm gonna be off work this week, so we'l have to talk man. You guys have a good night, see ya tomorrow!! TC


I just feel like fuckin doin somethin DIFFERENT than a normal grow, just to keep me learning rather than just doing the same thing over and over everyday. I wanna maybe take the seedlings out of soil man, n put them in styrofoam or vermiculite and try to do a passive hydroponics system like that. I just dont have enough room to do it on a normal scale, lol. So maybe ill try to do it with a 20oz cup, lol!

N as for my other girls that are growing beautifully, im sort of thinkin about transplanting them into 5 gallon bags since i already have the bags. I just need to pick up the soil. The reason why, is because the plants have kinda tapered off on the growth heightwise, and i want them to get a good 12" bigger before they stop growing completely and focus on budding out. If i give them more room to stretch, then theyll stretch, yaknow what i mean?? I dunno, i need some opinions here. Ive transplanted LATER than this into the flowering process, so i know theyll be ok in that respect, but do you think im good with the 3gallon bags? or do you think that a 5g bag will make a world of difference?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 23, 2008)

I think you shouldn't transplant them unless they were seriously root locked!! That is part of what made your first 2 plants take sooo long to do every thing . It stress even if they survive just fine. I think for the size of your plants, the bags you have should be fine. I don't know man. These plants are growing good right now, things have been going smoothly, wouldn't it suck to change something, and throw off the balance.


----------



## Blow4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

Let's see some construction. I love that stuff. From nothing but space to life!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll get up some more pics once I can make some progress. My weed grow is officially on hold until New years. Maybe I'll germ them on New years day to celebrate a new year with new life!! But in the mean time, I am going to journal my new mushroom grow!

I've been gathering some supplies this week! I got my spore prints in the mail yesterday. I have 4 strains to work with. South American, Burmese, Samoi, and Ereal(russian). To be honest I don't know much about the strains yet, I've got some reading to do. I've been having a hell of a time finding a good size pressure cooker(PC). The lasgerst I have found so far was an 8qt, I was hoping for a 10qt. But I am going to be starting this weekend, cus my syringes won't be here till like friday maybe saturday cus of the holiday. So one way or another I'll get a PC if it has to be the 8qt then so be it, I'll just change my plans and step it up!!

I'll get some pics of the equipment once its all together, prolly friday. Thats when I would like to PC everything, so that I can inoculate on saturday! With any luck I'll have shrooms by new years, to go with the celebration of new bud life!!! 

_*I hope its a happy holidays for us all!!!*_


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 27, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for all the support guys! I appreciate having some people I can talk to about all this!


Im with you man its nice to have others to discuss your hobby's with and this is a great place for just that. Happy Growing!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

Well these pics aren't much, but I got more of my supplies today! Just thought I would start putting up some pics. I might be PCing tomorrow, still havn't heard from the company about my syringes. I'm gonna call them tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have my syringes by monday at this point and I can inoculate my jars. I'll have pics of my incubator up and running tomorrow. I just gotta get my tubs for it, I got my heater today. I'm gonna inocutlate 5 jars of each strain I have I think, and That wil be 20 jars total. Then I'll have an extra 4 jars to prepare for LC or for mycilium transfer. This should be fun! I'm getting more excited each day!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok here they are lol......

The food....






The Cooker....






The jars ( 24, 1 pint)....






I'll get more up of the process as I go through it tomorrow!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 27, 2008)

Right on...on your way to success! If that is a 10PSI, PC for 90 min. instead of an hr for 15PSI. Good job on the WBS, like I said...you might have to pick out a few sfs that dont float to the top. Other than that, you are good to go!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

In the future if I were able to find a WBS that perhaps didn't have any sunflower seeds, Might that be a good thing to try. I saw some today that was mostly millet seeds, thought it might be a possability. That is a 10 psi, I remembered you said 90 minutes. I didn't get an air pump for my incubator, where its at is under some stairs, and I couldn't have the noise. But I got a heater, with an adjustment on it to turn it up or down. Was that a digital thermometer in your incubator? Work well?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 27, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> In the future if I were able to find a WBS that perhaps didn't have any sunflower seeds, Might that be a good thing to try. I saw some today that was mostly millet seeds, thought it might be a possability. That is a 10 psi, I remembered you said 90 minutes. I didn't get an air pump for my incubator, where its at is under some stairs, and I couldn't have the noise. But I got a heater, with an adjustment on it to turn it up or down. Was that a digital thermometer in your incubator? Work well?


You will be fine without a pump, it just helps out. that is a digital thermometer, and humidity guage. I think I only paid $5 bucks for it at walmart. I just like to monitor the temps in the inc, if they get too hot, it will kill all the spores and myc. Just make sure it never gets over 87(84 is ideal) in the incubator!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 27, 2008)

sweet..im ready for you to get this shit going TC
what strains did you order? you just got prints?
and i have that same PC and cook for 90min but i usually do 2 hrs just for a little extra time


almost forgot..will this be your journal or will you put on up in the other section?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 27, 2008)

He got Ereal, Island of Fiji, Burma, and Koh Samui prints. He said he ordered syringes so he could make his own.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

I think I might just journal it in here, I'll change the tags for it. It will be thundercat's grooooowS! Ya I just got prints, Burmas, South Americans, Koh Samoi, and Ereal(russian strain). Over the next month I plan to start all 4 strains. Tomorrow is gonna be a long day, I gotta stop and get my tubs and a strainer first thing in the morning( lol like 9) get home, and start simmering Birdseed. I'm also gonna look for a skimmer spoon that will filter the sunflower seeds but let the smaller stuff pass. We'll see what I can find. I'm going to simmer, and PC about 10 pints of WBS tomorrow. Then maybe another 10-14 on saturday. I'm praying my syringes get here by monday, and I can inoculate monday afternoon. We'll see what he says tomorrow.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 27, 2008)

cool..im guessing those are all çubensis.

any reason to make your own syringes as opposed to just buying them?
ive never bought either, thats why i ask


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I wanted to be able to do the whole process from start to finish my self.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

Ya they are all cubensis. I really mant to look into the Cyans some day in the future though. When I have someplace I can grow some outside.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah i was looking at some cyans yesterday
they seem fun


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

Ya they have fascinated my as well. But they are tiny!! Wood and shit loving I believe. Which from what I've read makes them hard to grow indoors, but they can be grown outdoors it seems.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 27, 2008)

they are most definately tiny
but will fuck you up from what i hear


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 27, 2008)

TC you mad fuckin scientist you....I feel like im learnin how to grow bud all over again, watchin you all talk jibberish while i sit here twiddlin my thumbs, lol. I wanna learn how to do this shit man, it looks fun, and since the end result is some fuckin P.Cubensis action, im peeled to the fuckin screen. Cant wait to see you grow a batch of these, n then put up with my bullshit as i pester you with questions about how to do this shit, n fuckin whats this, n whats that -- basically from A-Z questions about growin out shroomies, lol. This shit seems like its gonna be just as fun as growin grass, only the end result comes hella fuckin quicker. Im with ya all the way bro 

O, n if you need an airpump, holler. i got a few of them i wont be using for a while, n since theyre cheap man, i got no grief with givin up one to a friend in need 

O-- n wherd you get bulk mason jars from?? im gonna need to pick up somethin like 20 of those for my harvest in a month or so, so i may as well pick them bitches up like now anyways, lol. N how much did they run for the bulkness??


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

King-I got my 1 pint mason jars at wally world! They also have 1 quart which i'm guessing is what you will want for the buds. I'm not sure what the 1qt jars cost, but my 1pt jars were only like 8 bucks for 12 jars. I opted against the air pump cus the spot I'm gonna have my incubator is right under some stairs for the upstairs apartment, and I'd rather not have them wondering what the hell that droneing sound is coming from under the steps lol. I appreciate the offer though!

Ok so I went today and got a differant 8 qt PC, this one will actually hold 7 pints instead of 5 and it was the same price. So this will help cut down on the amount of runs I have to do in the PC( like 3 instead of 5) I also got 2, 30 gallon tubs for the incubator. The 30 gallon were a bit bigger then I planned, but thats ok, it just gives me room to expand in the future. They will also be big enough I think I'll be able to put the whole FC into it once I get those. I'm about to start simmering, and drying my seeds so I can PC them. I'll be around most of the day, so if you guys have any ??? or suggesttions hit me up!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

Well here is this afternoons first update! I still havn't started simmering , lol, but I did just get off the phone with the guy from the place I ordered my syringes from, and they were shipped wednesday he says. He said that someone must have forgot to send the email for the shipping comfirmation. He is supposed to be emailing a tracking number to me shortly. He also told me that my orderwas doubled because it took them a couple days to get it out. If that turns out to be the case, I'm gonna have a shit ton of brand new syringes, lol. That least I'll be getting my moneys worth. I did just set up my incubator so I'll get some pics of that. I don't have water in it yet, just situating it in the closet. 

And now I'm off to simmer!!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

I knew he would hook you up!!! He is a good guy, known him for a while. Btw, after you simmer, inspect the seed and make sure none ruptured! (important step) if they did, start over and simmer another batch.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

So when I'm simmering them, should I just try to keep the heat low, just to sort of warm them up, not really heat or cook them? I still havn't gotten to it yet, I had to take my gf some lunch. lol I've got one more stop then back home to really get going. Also will it hurt anything for my to simmer and jar up all my jars today, even the ones I'm not gonna PC till tomorrow?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> So when I'm simmering them, should I just try to keep the heat low, just to sort of warm them up, not really heat or cook them? I still havn't gotten to it yet, I had to take my gf some lunch. lol I've got one more stop then back home to really get going. Also will it hurt anything for my to simmer and jar up all my jars today, even the ones I'm not gonna PC till tomorrow?


When I simmer, I do it on Med heat. I like to use a wooden spoon(easy on the seeds) and constantly stir until it starts to slightly boil...then take off the burner(let sit for about 5 min) then strain (I got my screen strainer at walmart....verry fine mesh)and lay out on paper towels to dry. Here is what happens when you simmer. When the water starts to get hot hot, thats when the seed absorbs the water. Thats why its important to let it almost come to a boil. Then let sit for 5 min...when done. There should be steam rolling off the pot when you take it off the burner. Also, I wouldnt simmer until you are ready to PC, the seeds might spoil on you.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, sounds good! I just wasn't sure if I was gonna have to simmer again tomorrow. But thats no biggy.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is the strainer I use, its perfect because the tiny seeds wont go through it! Plus, it will hold alot of seed! Good ole wallyworld.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, so what is the big deal about your syringes?? i thought you already got your spores for inoculation? n what the hell is a footprint, Vs a spore?? --sorry for asking so many rudementary questions, but i dont know dick about this, and i wanna LEARN. You guys needa help me cuz i wanna be a well rounded farmer man. I already have a main goal to becoe a master grower within a couple years, but learnin how to grow shrooms too along the way would just make me downright happy man  seriously. 

Next itll be poppies LOL -- just kidding. i aint tryin to become DRUGCO or anything, i just wanna be every hippies best friend


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

You have to have syringes to inoc the jars with. A spore print is millions of spores that drop from a fresh mushroom cap that look like a finger print in a way.You cant just scrape spores in a jar from a print. You have to hydrate the spores before they germinate, thats where the syringe comes in.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

Yo kush my shit is simmered and I'm jst waiting 5 minutes like you said, and then I'm gonna rinse and dry!. I'll post some pics while they dry. That seed is dirty as fuck. I rinsed it like 5-6times while I was skimming the sunflower seeds out. I also skimmed anything that floated! After the 5th or 6th time, the water seemed pretty clear til I started simmering it. Then it was brown again.

So King, Kush pretty much covered the spore print thing. Spore prints are really cool though, every differant type of mushroom has it own type of spore print, it really is like a finger print. You can buy prints, or premade syringes. I got the prints so I can learn how to do all of this myself. Then I had to order some syringes in order to be able to inoculate the jars. I think I'm gonna have them monday, maybe tomorrow, but I don't have my hopes up. Once I get them, I will make spore syringes, and then I can shoot up my jars, and stick them in my incubator.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah...that shit is dirty as hell! But it grows mushrooms like you wouldnt believe! Also, when you dry it on the PT's, it helps to spread em out and take the edges of the PT and shift the seeds around every 15 min or so. Lookin good...hurry up syringes!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got it spread out on pt on the lid for the 30 gallon. I've been movin it around every time the top looks dry. Oh by the way, how much water should I put in the PC. My instructions that came with it are kinda vague. Its gonna be a couple hours still, but I'm just thinkin ahead. I was thinking about just soaking my seeds for tomorrow, instead of simmering them. I can't PC them until then, Kush do you think now till tomorrow prolly around noon would be enough time to soak. Thought it would save me time. Also guys pics will either be later or tomorrow, there is something screwy goin on with my internet. It has barely been letting me on here, and the pages are all fucked up. It won't let me on photobucket at all. But I've been taking them all along the way!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I've got it spread out on pt on the lid for the 30 gallon. I've been movin it around every time the top looks dry. Oh by the way, how much water should I put in the PC. My instructions that came with it are kinda vague. Its gonna be a couple hours still, but I'm just thinkin ahead. I was thinking about just soaking my seeds for tomorrow, instead of simmering them. I can't PC them until then, Kush do you think now till tomorrow prolly around noon would be enough time to soak. Thought it would save me time. Also guys pics will either be later or tomorrow, there is something screwy goin on with my internet. It has barely been letting me on here, and the pages are all fucked up. It won't let me on photobucket at all. But I've been taking them all along the way!!


Does the PC have a tray at the bottom? As for soaking..its fine...but it takes 23 1/2 hrs longer...lol The site has been runnin slow as hell for me too...2 min inbetween each click of the mouse...lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

The new cooker I got has a tray, and is a 15 psi, so I only have to go for an hour. I wasn't sure how much water I needed though. I'm gonna be loading up the PC when I get home, so I'm just makin sure I got the info.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

atleast 3 in ....so about a 1/4 way up the jars


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

Sweet man, then they will be cooking in about 30 minutes. Do you put the verm in before or after the wbs?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

OK well I turned them off about 10 minutes ago. So tomorrow I'll be able to open them up, and tape the holes on them. Hopefully I didn't fuck anything up. If I get my syringes tomorrow I'll make up the spores and shoot up the jars! I PCed 11 WBS jars total ( I used both cookers, and I still might return the small one it didn't work very well) I also did one jar with just water in it, I was planning on using that to make up my spore syringes. 

So Kush what would happen if you shot like 1cc of one strain, and 1cc of another strain both into the same jar, anything? Or would they both just grow in that jar?

Well my incubator is up and running it seems to be staying pretty warm so far. I didn't get a thermometer today, but I had an old one that I taped to the top of the lid. It was reading 80, and it seemed warmer on the bottom. All the glass jars I had in the tub are warm. 

So my computer is working normal agian so I am gonna try to post all these pics now. Well see how it goes. Thanks for the help today Kush. Now once the syringes get here the fun really starts!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

If you put 2 strains in a jar, 1 will take over the other...resulting in just 1 strain. Btw, just started a new grow log...check it out when you get a chance


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol, another one huh, a leave me a link I'll check it for sure! I was just curious about the 2 strains thing. I'm just waiting for the pics to upload to photobucket, then I'll post them here.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/135421-kushcrossers-mushroom-grow-2-strains.html#post1684055


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2008)

Well I thought I'd include this first one just in case any body wanted a midnight snack!






lol Now here is the rest from today, I'll try to put them in order.
The new PC-






The tub with the empty jars inside.






The lower tub for the incubator.






After the simmer and rinse.






The Start and finish of drying.











The next are into the jars and then cooker.































Ok well thats enough giant pictures, its been a long day, and oh boy I get to do it all again tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks good!! Next time I would give the jars a good shakin after you put in the verm in...just give em a good shakin after you tape em up. Looks like we will be harvesting about the same time...on my new grow that is. Also, I forgot to mentoin to you when you make your syringes, you have to let them sit for atleast 8hrs so the spores can he-hydrate....I know it sucks.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

This morning I took them out, taped them up, and shook them up real good. Then into the fungus drawer in the fridge! I decided to just boil some water to fill my syringes, cus the water that was at the bottom of that one jar was gross, shit in it. So I'll have to wait for them to cool, and then for the spores to hydrate, lol yaaaa!
Do I *need* to PC a cup to do the spores in, or can I just clean one with alcohol or bleach?

I got that tracking number last night in my email. He told me that the package was shipped on wednesday, and it should be here monday. Ups says its gonna be here on tuesday, and the first time code on package (pick up scan) was at 3:51 yesterday. So personally I think after I talked to him yesterday, he put them in the mail. Either way, according to the tracking, my package is about 30 minutes north of here in another city as of 8:02 this morning. My hopes aren't too high, but maybe it'll be here today, or atleast monday. 

I'm tryin to get motivated, and I'm gonna start working on the second batch of seed here in a bit. I got 11 jars done yesterday, I'm gonna try to get another 12 done today.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey TC..this is the method i have been using to make syringes.
pretty simple
http://www.sporeworks.com/syringetek.html


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks JG, that had what I needed to know. I just wasn't sure if I was gonna have to Pc the shot glass, or cup, or if cleaning with alcohol was good enough, which it seems to be. I won't be doing this till monday or tuesday, but I'm tryin to get prepared.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 29, 2008)

I think its alot easier if you use a coffee cup...more area for the spores to drop! Im gettin ready to inoc my jars in a few..still tryin to wake up..lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

I was gonna use a coffee cup, but I still wanted to make sure alcohol would work, lol. I've been up, but I still havn't touched my second batch of seeds yet. Like I said tryin to get motivated lol. I think I'm about to though. 

It also seems like it good that I have a day or two before I need to incubate. I just checked it, and the thermometer under the lid said 79, but the water had cooled off alot since last night. So I turned up the heater to about 80% on the adjustment. We'll see how it looks later on. I might have to go all the way up I don't know. I've got about 4-5 inchs of water in there, is that too much? I just figured once I put some weight in, the water would move up the sides of the tub, and help keep it warm.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 29, 2008)

You might want to rig up the therm on the base of the tub...it will be a few degrees warmer at the bottom. It might be 79 by the lid, and 85 on the bottom. If the jars are warm to the touch, they are probably too warm! Also, contams love warmer temps....just keep an eye on it!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm tryin to get it dialed in. I moved the thermo to the bottom of the tub, to see what the temp is down there. I think part of my problem is I started with warm water, so it gave me a deceptive idea of the temp. Now that my heater is doing all the work, I think it should become more stable. I hope any ways. When I made te changes the bottom felt warm, but not WARM, and the jars had lost their warmth by this morning. We'll see what it says in a couple more hours once its been in there for awhile. The heater is designed for 30-60 gallons, so I can't imagine it will have a hard time heating up 5" of water.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I decided to take the other PC back to the store, so I only did another 7 jars today. I'm about to put them in the PC. That will give me 18 1pt jars total to inoculate when my syringes get here! 
I'm still trying to stablize my incubator temps, when I checked it after the last change it was at 84 on the bottom. So I turned it down a little, I'm aiming for like 81 right? I might also switch the top tub with the bottom tub, and glue the heater to the bottom, the suction cups havn't been working great.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 29, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Well I decided to take the other PC back to the store, so I only did another 7 jars today. I'm about to put them in the PC. That will give me 18 1pt jars total to inoculate when my syringes get here!
> I'm still trying to stablize my incubator temps, when I checked it after the last change it was at 84 on the bottom. So I turned it down a little, I'm aiming for like 81 right? I might also switch the top tub with the bottom tub, and glue the heater to the bottom, the suction cups havn't been working great.


84 is where you want it!....it will die at 104


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

OK sweet so 84 is a good temp, I heard it wasn't supposed to go over 90, so thats what I was thinking. Any way, I just puled them off the heat, now to cool till tomorrow.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 29, 2008)

I wouldnt go over 90, myc growth peaks at 86...anything over 86 is downhill for the myc. 84 is the temp every1 uses these days...just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I'll see what its at in the morning, I'll give it all night to stabilize. Maybe I'll turn it backup a little, it was at 81 when I looked a couple minutes ago. I just gotta tape my jars up in the morning, and then refrigerate till the syringes get here. This is gonna be a long wait, lol.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice light, thats pretty bad ass and it looks professional to be honest.

Looks like your starting everything right.

I read someone say something about panda film not being completely lightproof......I have no clue what hes talking about.

I had a 600w hps in a 5x5 room I made with the 5.5mil panda film and you couldnt see anylight coming from the room while the light was on other than through the intake and the zipper I rigged on there. 

What strains are you growing? you might have said it but unfortunately im way to busy to read through every post.

Your going to get a crap load of shrooms from all those jars. What did you use in your substrate mix?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the weed to start......I think the panda film will suit my purposes wel, I don't need pure light proof, just almost, so either way I'm good on that. Thanks on the light, every one thinks the hood is store bought. I'm gonna cover the surface with some reflective "material" this week, I'll post some more pics. The rest of the grow is getting worked on slowly. I'm gonna have atleast 3 thai skunks, 2 power skunks, and 1 that is either a durban poison, or a super silver haze. There was a mix up, I'm hoping its the SShaze to be honest. I might also be getting a few other seeds, not sure exactly what yet, I'll keep it posted. 

Now the shrooms.......The substrate is wild bird seed, with a dash of vermiculite. I'm prolly going to inocutlate 9 jars with the Burma strain, and 9 jars with the ereal strain. Then I'll use 8 of each jars(assuming non get contams) and make 2 differant casings. Then I'll use the remaining jar of each strain to do a mycilium transfer on 9 more jars of each strain. I'm hoping they grow fast and huge, I really want shrooms for new years!!! I should be getting my syringes tomorrow or tuesday. UPS says tuesday, but they are apparently sitting at the shipping dock at the UPS like 25 minutes from here in the nest big town. That ercks me, they have been there since saturday morning, and I can't have them. Any way, I'll journal the syringe making when I do it, and hopfully we'll be off and running from there!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2008)

I just smoked some durban poison the other day.....got me fucking hiiiiiigh. Its hard for me to get a giggly high anymore but that totally did it. 

Like I said man....the panda film IS light proof.

Mmmmm your gonna get some awesome shrooms bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2008)

Well guys I got my syringes today when I got home from work. I ordered 10 syringes, and when I called him friday, he told me he doubled my order. Well he sent me 15 10/12cc syringes, and he also sent me 2 monster 60cc syringes. So I suppose he made up for sending them out late, lol. I'm about to go and boul some water, and start making them, I'll post pics once I'm done.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 1, 2008)

thats what im talking about..
get it going


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2008)

Well things went well(I think, lol). I've got 3 syringe now,but I'll post the pics,and good update tomorrow, I'm about to pass out, I'm tired as hell. See you guys then.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok guys, I've got a bunch of pictures from yesterday, and today.Yesterday, I made my syringes, and when I got home from work today I inoculated my jars!! 

Rrrr well the pics are unfortunately gonna have to wait, I can't get photobucket to let me copy the link code. Well maybe this will work, its just a link to my actual photobucket album, the guest password is "riu420". I'll leave this accessable for a couple days so you guys can check out the pics. Hopefully I can figure out why it won't let me link the pictures. http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp301/thundercat_420/
The first 15 pictures on the first page are all of the new pictures. Sorry I don't have a better way to post them, I'm not super computer savy. 

My incubator is now sitting with 18 inoculated jars, at about 81 degrees. I'm gonna leave it till the morning, and see what the temp is. I may turn it up another hair, I just want to see if it changes having all the jars in there. The inoculation went pretty well, I used about 1.5-2ccs per jar, I hope its enough. I decided to scale back the size of each casing, and am gonna go with a 5 jar casing. I think 5 quart casings(once I add the verm) will be big enough.

I had 18 jars, and I inoculated 6 each with burma, ereal, and koh samoi. I'm gonna use the extra jar of each strain to do myc transfers for my next batch. I'll be getting more jars this weekend, and cooking them up, and I have another syringe of boiled water in my fridge I'm going to use to make a SA syringe. I still have about 3cc of the burma, and almost 2cc of the ereal. I also still have 4 more small ereal prints to make up another syringe! 

So I'm finally off and running, I hope my myc feels the same way, and takes off!! Sorry again about the lame link for the pics, like I said if I can get it working I'll post them up. Now its time to smoke a blunt and chill, its just some dirt weed, but its the first weed in like 4 days. Peace you guys have a good night!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 2, 2008)

right on..
now the waiting game


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 2, 2008)

looks good..syringes look like mine..lol The DARKDARK 1 will not take much at all..what strain is that 1?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

The dark ass one was the KS. Its funny that was actually the first one I shot, and I ended up useing the whole thing cus I got over zealous. Lol, I used the whole KS, and Burma prints, and I used 4 of the ereal prints. I'm gonna make up my SA syringe in the next day or two, I boiled the water and filled the syringe today.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

Well after 24 hours incubating the temp says 83. I have the thermometer sitting on the bottom of the tub, and the jars all around it. It doesn't really feel as warm as it has, but I also don't want to over heat them, so I'm gonna leave it alone watch the temp, and if I don't have any growth in a week, I'll think about changing it.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

throwing a towel over the top will help to keep the heat in, if its staying cool


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll try that, maybe the bottom is a good 83, but its just escaping out the top. Then I can watch and make sure the temp doesn't jump to high!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Nice light, thats pretty bad ass and it looks professional to be honest.
> 
> Looks like your starting everything right.
> 
> ...


That was me bro -- i wasnt saying that it wasnt completely lightproof, so much as saying that the 6mm stuff is really thin, and you can kinda see the light through the film once its put up, if you dont have a thin layer of mylar on the other side. At least with the stuff i ordered from HTG it was like that. I know they sell 8mm panda film too, n even thicker stuff at other places. I just didnt like how thin it was personally. Just an opinion NSW bro


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 4, 2008)

N TC, your comin along real nicely man! i mean, i dont know what the hell your doin exactly, but im starting to understand how this shit works, lol. Thanks for posting a detailed journal on it once again bro, i really appreciate that shit  . +rep if it lets me do it man


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks King, the more you read on all this the more it will make sense. The whole thing can be fairly simple, or as complicated as you can make it, just like weed. Here are some links to Kush's threads man, he has some great instructions for all this.
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/136000-kushcrossers-make-your-own-spore.html
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/135421-kushcrossers-mushroom-grow-2-strains.html
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/133887-kushcrossers-rez-effect.html

I really hope within the next 4-5 days I'll have something to show you guys. Its only been 2 days since I noc'd them up, but I added a blanket to the top of my incubator, and it seems to have stablized the temp inside on the bottom at 84, and it feels just a little warm inside now. So I think they should start to show in the next couple days! Also did the pics work ok for you guys, cus its still not letting me copy the links, and post the pics here, not sure why. So I might have to link it that way in the future.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 4, 2008)

pics worked fine man
hope to see some myc soon


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2008)

YA so do I, lol. I'm trying my best to just stay relaxed, and let them do their thing. The wait is the worst part about shrooms or weed. With shrooms there is always a wait. Wait for the myc, then wait for the fruit, then wait for them to kick in, then wait a couple days before you eat more, and until now wait 6months to a year before you even get more, lmao! Waiting sucks lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok guys so day 3 brings good news!! Last night I had checked them, and still no visible growth. However, I just checked them about 20 minutes ago, and many of the jars have growth. It wasn't alot, but on about 80% I was able to find atleast 1 spot with some. My jars with the burma strain have the most of the 3 strains. I don't think it has to do with where they are in the incubator cus I have them al mixed up, I think they just took off more then the others. But I also have some growth in both KS, and Ereal jars, just not as much. With any luck I'll be able to shake them by tuesday, 1 week after I noc'd them up. I tryed to get some pics today, but the growth is to small, and the ars aren't clean enough on the outside. I need to get some vinegar to get the rest of the calcium off them from pcing. Once the growth spreads a bit, I'll get up some pics!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

ok I'm gonna try to post those pics from the other day, I'm not sure if it will work, but I think I got the img codes so it should. Sorry theres so many! If it takes for ever to load, I'll make them smaller next time.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Sweet it worked, so I got that problem fixed, sorry they are not in order either, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys I finally finished my veg light today too!! Here are a couple pictures of the finaly thing, you might notice its alot shinier this time. The 2 pics where its kinda dark is in a fully lit room, the camera just adjusted cus the reflection was so bright.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks good! What strain are you startin next?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got a couple differant seeds. Some power skunk, some thai skunk, I've got a miscellaneous seed that is either a durban poison, or a super silver haze. I'm gonna be getting some others soon, depending on what else I get, I will prolly start all of them. 3-4 will be going into independant scrogs, and the rest I will just grow out. I'm gonna give the scrog girls a couple extra weeks of veg time then the rest of them.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

nice craftsmanship on the hood dude
that should work great


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

From the pics I have seen of them, they both look sativa dominant..


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks man, its cardboard and wrapping paper, lol. I just left this comment on your journal, but I thought I would share it here so others can see it as well. I checked my jars agian about an hour ago, and 98% of them have some growth in them now. A couple of the burmas are really taking off, and the whole bottom of the jar is almost covered around the edges.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Currently all the strains I have are either sativa dom, or pure sativas. I'm gonna have to watch there size. I think it will be good for the scrog though. I'll keep training them to the screen for the first 2-3 weeks of flower to keep them from getting to tall on me.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 5, 2008)

we will all be shakin the jars in 2 or 3 days...then trayin up about 3 days after that!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Woo hoo, I'm excited!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 6, 2008)

Good thread and good pics to.
I hope that you still use an airbasket or 2 for flowering with.
I've never actually watched a shroom grow either,very interesting


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2008)

Well natmoon, I am still planning on using an air basket for at least 2, maybe 4 plants. I am going to do 2-4 plants with individual scrogs. I will be using the airbaskets for these plants. Hope you enjoy the shroom grow as well! 

So guys I've been asking around a bit, I'm starting to think about what nutes I'm gonna use for my grow. I'm growing with soil obviously, the soil I have is all organic, and I would like to keep the nutes as close to, or completely organic. I am on a tight budget, and would like to keep it simple. I am going to add some lime to my soil, so hopefully that will add some calcium, and MG. I am also going to use a silica addative to strengthen the plants. I've also been told that if nessecary silica works really well as a PH up. So what I'm trying to get advice on is a base nutrient, and some simple addatives to really boost my plants. 

Also I just checked my jars, and I now have growth in 100% of the jars, and non of it is green!!!! lol. I tryed to take some pictures of a couple of the burma jars, they are really movin, but I couldn't really get a good pic. I also still need to get some vinegar to clean the jars better. But progress is good!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 6, 2008)

My JA will be way ahead of the PE...I will probably use 2 FC's because I will have 2qts of PE myc...you are gonna have a TON of myc..if you dont have room for it all when its time to fruit, put it in the fridge with foil totally covering the jars.(light and cold temps will cause em to pin in the jars)


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2008)

Room for them shouldn't be an issue. When everything is fully set up I am going to have 4 fruiting chambers that house a 5 qt tray each. I hope to have a backup 5 qt of each strain in the fridge ready to go.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2008)

Well growth has increased, things are moving well in all the Burmas, I even shook one tonight, it seemed like an ok time. A couple of the ereals have decent growth, but most are kinda slow. I tryed moving some of the jars n the incubator, maybe change the temps they are all at, and change growth. I don't know. All the KS jars are showing growth, 2 have a good amount. As of right now it seems as if I'll be casing the burmas first. Thats ok I'll get them going, and start the next tray when its time, maybe I'll be able to get a perpetual arvest going. Like I said earlier I want to have a set of fully colonized jars ready in the fridge for when my trays stop flushing. I'd also like to have a set in the incubator, so there will be no point in the next 9 months that I don't have at least 1-2 trays fruiting.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 7, 2008)

you will always have a strain that will outgrow the others...those burmas will give you a TON of shrooms...good too!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent....tons and good are what I'm hoping for, lol. Yours look amazing man, talk about a ton of shrooms!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 7, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Excellent....tons and good are what I'm hoping for, lol. Yours look amazing man, talk about a ton of shrooms!


That aint shit...wait till I tray up the PE and JA!!! That will be a TON!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2008)

Hehe, this shit always gets me so excited!  I can't wait to see all these differant strains. Between yours, the ones I have, and JG, we will have 6-7 strains going between us all. Thats gonna be sweet!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok guys, I took a couple pictures today. I think you will be able to see the myc ok. The growth has been good on most jars. I think there are 2-3 that are slacking a bit, but they all have growth. I shook one of my Ereal jars today, and I am prolly gonna shake a couple more jars tomorrow. I've just been waiting till a good part of the outside is colonized, and doesn't move around when I move the jar, then shaking. Tomorrow will be 1 week, and I'm not dissapointed with where they are at, except the couple stragglers. I'm not sure which strains these are in the pics, I didn't write it down when I took them, but I do know the one with the blue line on it is a Burma. You can see in a couple of them the strong stringy growth, I think this is whats called ryzomorphic, right kush. I believe this is a good sign of real strong growth.




































Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 8, 2008)

looks kick ass!! If the jars are atleast 40% colonized..shake em! I am going to shake my JA here in a little bit..I will post a pic before I do


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

I will be shaking more tomorrow, or maybe later tonight. There were a couple that atleast the outside was prolly 40%. I need to cook up my other 6 jars I have, maybe I'll do that on wednesday(I'm off work). Then I can make that SA syringe and shoot them up by this weekend. I'm also gonna have to get more jars, I only baught 24 and I'll need more once these are fully colonized, so I can do a myc transfer on the next batch! I'd also like to cook up a couple LC to have around so that I can clone if I get anything interesting. It won't be a problem to PC a LC and then just keep it in the fridge uninoculated, will it?

So Kush do you reuse your jars, and get new lids? Or do you get new ones each batch?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 8, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I will be shaking more tomorrow, or maybe later tonight. There were a couple that atleast the outside was prolly 40%. I need to cook up my other 6 jars I have, maybe I'll do that on wednesday(I'm off work). Then I can make that SA syringe and shoot them up by this weekend. I'm also gonna have to get more jars, I only baught 24 and I'll need more once these are fully colonized, so I can do a myc transfer on the next batch! I'd also like to cook up a couple LC to have around so that I can clone if I get anything interesting. It won't be a problem to PC a LC and then just keep it in the fridge uninoculated, will it?
> 
> So Kush do you reuse your jars, and get new lids? Or do you get new ones each batch?


I would just wait to make the LC till you are ready for it. As for jars...if I get any that get contams, they go right in the trash! You can buy new lids for the jars, but if you need more jars go ahead and grab some. After a couple uses, the jar lids start to get rust on the inoc sites. I pitch and get new ones when I notice rust.(lids are cheap)


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya I saw the lids were cheap, I want to get new ones, so I can change the way I did the holes. I figured if they got contams to toss them, but other wise you reuse the jars. I'm gonna get more this weekend. I still have 6, so that will work for the SA. I just wanna get more for once these are ready to myc transfer. So I can get the next batch into the incubator asap. Then I'll clean all my other jars, and reuse them I guess!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a TON of jars laying around...I probably have over 100 jars, all diff sizes
I went crazy when I started this hobby!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol I'm prolly jumping off the deep end here, but I am tryin to make this happen fast, and constant. Atleast for a bit, get a few things straightened out. I'm also going to be moving in October of 09, so I'm tryin to plan ahead. I want to have myc ready when I move, so I can try it right up when I get there. I also want to have clones from my weed grow to start up. I would like to only have a short lapse in production. We'll see how that goes, ha!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! You will have more myc than you will know what to do with...lol


----------



## gogrow (Dec 8, 2008)

subscribed now.... want to see SOMEONE actually grow some burmas.... dont look too good for me


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad to have you on board man. I'm doin my best to make this shit happen!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Glad to have you on board man. I'm doin my best to make this shit happen!



im a watchin.... i think my problem is my spores or something; cause there is no other explanation for the lack of any growth i am experiencing.... im stumped


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

How long has it been since you inoculated? What temp are you incubating at? If you think the spores are the issue, hop on sporevision, or spores101, and order up some more right now. A new syringe should only be like $15-20. Start some more, try to be as sterile as possible cus didn't you say you had some contams. If you didn't last time, try the WBS, it was pretty easy.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> How long has it been since you inoculated? What temp are you incubating at? If you think the spores are the issue, hop on sporevision, or spores101, and order up some more right now. A new syringe should only be like $15-20. Start some more, try to be as sterile as possible cus didn't you say you had some contams. If you didn't last time, try the WBS, it was pretty easy.




im on round 2, but the first 6 jars i didnt have a pc for... and i made them too moist; but took about 10days before i got any growth in a jar (2contamed at ... the one jar grew really slow, didnt look healthy, and only started on one inoculation side.... then after it looked like it was starting to grow healthy and normal, it fell victim to the green ninja

all of the mold started right under the verm layer and only in a small spot, and many of the jars took a long time to contam.... got the pc and tried again 2more brf jars and 2wbs jars two days later. the brf jars are at 11days and the wbs at 9; both with no signs of growth at all....
trying a lc too (think it may be doing good)

temps ranging from 70-80
new syringe coming in next week... dont know where it is from though, its from a friend


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds like you had some bad spores. You should always see signs of myc growth by day 3


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Well man it sounds like you've been through a bunch. Hopefully this new syringe will make the differance.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> sounds like you had some bad spores. You should always see signs of myc growth by day 3



thats what i thought.... at least they're cheap

hell, if nothing else, i can always pick some in a few months and grow the local strain


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

That would be kinda cool, growing some local strains. I've never had any that I would have thought were wild. I think all the ones I've had were cultivated. 

So last night I shook all but 1 jar. One or two of the ones I shook might have been a day early, but I got carried away, and they were close. I also reshook 1 I did yesterday, it was about 90 on the outside already. A couple of these burmas you could almost watch grow!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> That would be kinda cool, growing some local strains. I've never had any that I would have thought were wild. I think all the ones I've had were cultivated.
> 
> So last night I shook all but 1 jar. One or two of the ones I shook might have been a day early, but I got carried away, and they were close. I also reshook 1 I did yesterday, it was about 90 on the outside already. A couple of these burmas you could almost watch grow!



i'll get you some prints in the spring if you want... then you can grow an authentic "gulf coast" strain


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

Is that where gulfcoasts are from is florida? That could be cool!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Is that where gulfcoasts are from is florida? That could be cool!



i imagine any state along the gulf coast would be a likely canidate....


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2008)

Wasn't sure, I suppose that makes sense. lol  Have you ever identified any of the local ones you've picked? I'd be interested to know what strain they really are?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2008)

all i could say for sure is they are psylocibe cubensis... and they can get huge down here, so i'd like to grow some of em inside


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2008)

So does the myc start to put off warmth like compost does? Yesterday I noticed my temp was up to about 86, I took the blanket off it last night, now its at 83 again. 

I just checked on my jars, I shook some of them for a second time, the growth has been crazy since the first shake. I still have one ereal jar that hasn't done much yet, maybe 10% growth on the bottom(only jar that hasn't been shaken). There is also one KS jar that had prolly about 25-30% and I shook it cus I got carried away shaking the others. It hasn't grown much(atleast not on the outside) since I shook it, and I might have a bit of the green. Its just a tiny spot on 1 seed so it might not be, I can't tell if its really green, or just the seed, I have to watch it. 

Now the good news, I have 1 burma, and 1 KS that seem to be at about 95%. I tryed to give them a second shake, and they didn't really move, or break. Just a little seed on the top did. So I think that with in the next day or two I might stick those two in the fridge till I need them. The majority of the growth looks like the cottony myc growth, do I need to wait till its all the stringy ryzo growth Kush?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 11, 2008)

Just wait till its solid white, and you will be good to go. Alot of times you dont see the rhizo growth until its been trayed up. myc is diff with every strain, or it can grow diff depending on the climate, and moisture content.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet, as of this morning I have 3 hat are almost done. The rest have been doing well. I shook the last one that hadn't been. I think it might have been alittle early, but I figured maybe it had more growth in the middle, and this would help spread it. We'll see that happens. Unfortunately I might have 2 KS jars that are contamed. I'm not sure yet, I gotta wait but maybe. It sucks cus one of them was almost colonized, and now after I shook it, it might be showing green. Its tough to tell on either jar, cus its just a tiny bit of growth that is sort of coming out of a seed. So like I said yesterday, I don't know if its the color of the seed showing through the myc, or if its green growth. Ifigure I should be able to tell soon enough. Also on the plus side at least it is only the one strain, but on the down side, I don't have any more of that strain. I still have more burma, and ereal, but no more KS. Oh well guess I'll see what happens. I might post some pics tonight if I can get some good ones. Latta guys!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok I have pics!! I didn't take pics of the mold, but I lost 2 of my KS jars tonight. It had become evident since this morning that the ninja had struck! No big deal though, I still have 4 pints, and all are doing well. I'll just case 3 and myc transfer the other one into 6 more jars. That will get me back on track with them. The only straggler I have is one Ereal. I don't really have high hopes for him, it seems to be takeing a long time. I'm wondering if I skimped on the spores or something. 

Now the good ones, I have 3-4 that are 90+%. There are also several that should be that far along by tomorrow night. I have a burma jar that is in one of the pictures that is pretty damn close to 100%. I'm gonna leave it till tomorrow, then I think toss it in the fridge. When I fridge it, I'm supposed to turn it upside down right, discurage air exchange?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 11, 2008)

I never put mine in upside down, just wrap with foil to keep the light out.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry I never label my pics. The pictures with 2 jars, or the single jar with the blue stripe are all of those 2 burmas. The one on the left is the one near 100%. All the jars in these pics were shaken yesterday except the one burma. The picture with 3 jars is 3 of the 4 KS that are left. Then the single jar with the yellow stripe is the strongest of the Ereals. Thanks for tagging along guys, and for all the help Kush!! I think things are about to get fun!! I'm thinking that by the 2 week mark I should have atleast the burmas cased..


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks good! And you thought you was going to be behind me, yours are further along then mine! I am using qt jars too, so that takes a little longer.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

I tell you what man, this has happened alot faster then I expected. The last time I grew mushrooms it took like a month to colonize the bag of rye, then another month to colonize the compost and start fruiting. Then it took like 3 weeks before they were ready to pick the first flush. This is way better!! I really have faith that I might get to eat mushrooms for new years!!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

So would you say top jar on the left, that is pretty far along, one more day then fridge it?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 12, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I tell you what man, this has happened alot faster then I expected. The last time I grew mushrooms it took like a month to colonize the bag of rye, then another month to colonize the compost and start fruiting. Then it took like 3 weeks before they were ready to pick the first flush. This is way better!! I really have faith that I might get to eat mushrooms for new years!!


 You might be eatin shrooms for Christmas!! It looks like you can tray some of them up in the next couple days, then 3more days in the incubator...then cased and put in the FC on the 18th..then within 3 to 5 days you should see pins. It might be a little bit after Christmas, but thats still pretty quick in my book!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 12, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> So would you say top jar on the left, that is pretty far along, one more day then fridge it?


why are you puttin in the fridge again?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 12, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> why are you puttin in the fridge again?



cold shock??? just a guess


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 12, 2008)

shits lookin awesome man, i had no idea that the process was THIS quick man. awesome, nice work  - n thanks again tC for keepin a journal. Fuckin payin attention as much as i can here, n its all gettin relatively easy to follow, plus ive been doin a little reading on the subject too, so its starting to all make sense now. Did that problem with the possible mold or contamination ever get cleared up? i might have missed where u said if it did or not. Either way, with the jars that you just showed pics of, about how much weight do you think that youll end up with? i dont know how much shrooms yield when growing them yourselves, i just know about cow shit man, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> shits lookin awesome man, i had no idea that the process was THIS quick man. awesome, nice work  - n thanks again tC for keepin a journal. Fuckin payin attention as much as i can here, n its all gettin relatively easy to follow, plus ive been doin a little reading on the subject too, so its starting to all make sense now. Did that problem with the possible mold or contamination ever get cleared up? i might have missed where u said if it did or not. Either way, with the jars that you just showed pics of, about how much weight do you think that youll end up with? i dont know how much shrooms yield when growing them yourselves, i just know about cow shit man, lol.



Thanks for stoppin by King, glad you've been enjoying the grow, and starting some research. I lost 2 jars yesterday to the contamination, but I don't think 2 out of 18 is too bad for the first time I"ve done this, this way. As far as weight goes, I don't really know. Kush said he excepts like 2-3 oz from the one caseing he has which was made with 1 pint jar. My casings are gonna be between 3-5pint jars each. I don't think I can expect 2 oz per jar, but I'm hoping for 5oz per tray, like 1 per jar. 

Is that too much to ask for Kush? I was gonna stick the ones that were 100% in the fridge till the rest of that strain were done. Only 2 of my burmas are almost done, I figured the others by monday. Should I just leave them all in the incubator till they are done? I was kinda thinking I should be able to tray the burmas, and maybe my 3 KS jars on monday. The ereals I think are gonna need a few more days, but that might change this weekend.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about cold shockin, I dont unless Im dunkin cakes. I would just leave em in the incubator till ready that way you know the centers are fully colonized.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok sounds good to me man. I didn't know if it would hurt them any to just stay in there. I havn't checked them yet today, I've been holding off till tonight so I can see the most change. I'll check them in a bit, and give you guys an update. 

What do you think on the yield thing Kush?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 12, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Ok sounds good to me man. I didn't know if it would hurt them any to just stay in there. I havn't checked them yet today, I've been holding off till tonight so I can see the most change. I'll check them in a bit, and give you guys an update.
> 
> What do you think on the yield thing Kush?


That depends on how many trays you are plannin on startin, and how big the flushes end up being..if you tray all your jars up at the same time, you could get 8 oz or more in the next month.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm gonna tray them as they are ready. I think the burmas are gonna be first, with the KS shortly behind. The burmas will be a 5 quart casing.(5 myc jars, 5 pints verm) The KS obviously will only be 3 quarts. We'll see about the ereals. I don't want to count my chickens before they colonize, just curious.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok so what do you guys think of this setup for my FC? I still have my receipts , and didn't cut any air holes yet, but this is what I was thinking about doing. I couldn't find any single tubs that would fit the trays well except one type. I wasn't sure how well that one would work, cus there would only be like a half inch between the walls and the tray. I could go back and get those instead, if you think it would be a better idea Kush. This fit the trays pretty well, and I figured I could try to have 2 trays fruiting all the time in this 1 chamber.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 13, 2008)

looks good to me dude


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like you are good to go!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweet, that what I was hoping you would say. I'm gonna cut some holes maybe tomorrow, I have to get a saw from my brother. I'll polyfill the holes, and I already have some perlite, I don't know if I have enough, might have to get another bag. Do the trays need to sit on the perlite, I was thinking about nestling them down into it, so I can use a bit less, its a big tub! I havn't looked at the jars at all today, but last night I know I had 3-4 burmas that were 95-100%. I should be able to tray tomorrow, or monday, I just gotta work it around my work scedule. 

When I tray up, I just want to wipe everything down with alcohol first right? 50/50 with verm, and back into the incubator with tin foil over it for another 2-3 days. Then case with 1/4" verm and into the FC!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 13, 2008)

yep...sounds like you will have some shrooms before long! I cut my holes in the FC with a utility knife, but you can use a drill.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

Cool, I might just try that with the knife. Save me a trip across town.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 14, 2008)

OK guys, tomorrow is gonna be a busy day I think. I will be traying up 5 burma jars tomorrow, and 3 KS. They are all either 100% or have just a little loose wbs on the bottom, and I'm just not gonna add the loose stuff. The ereals will need a few more days, and they will go in the fridge. I'm gonna fruit 2 trays at a time. I'm also going to be cooking up another 6 jars tomorrow, and useing my other KS jar to myc transfer them on tuesday or wednesday. After I tray the burmas, and clean the jars real well, I'll cook up some more, and myc transfer with my extra burma jar too. I tryed to get more jars tonight, and I checked every damn store in my town, and NO ONE has 1 pint canning jars. It was redicules!!! I want to get another pack of jars so I can shoot up the SA spores too. I'll fruit them when I fruit the ereals prolly. Well, I'll take some pictures tomorrow when I am working. I'm excited, its gonna be no time till the shrooms now!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 14, 2008)

sounds good man..
good luck tomorrow traying up all those jars
ill be in the kitchen cookin up some birdseed and waiting on those pics


----------



## unity (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey TC, awsome, me and my babe just talked about doing some shrooms I think your thread will come in handy

Unity


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2008)

Well guys I had a fun day today! Slept in a little, so I didn't cook jars. But I now have 8 quarts(5 burmas/3 KS) trayed and in my incubator under tinfoil! I also finally made my SA syringe. Let me tell you guys this shit is dark! I could have definitely only used half of the print, it was dark as hell, but I used the whole thing. I will have more then enough prints in about a month! I will prolly be cooking tomorrow night, so I can shoot up my SA on wednesday! I figure these 2 trays I just started are gonna be going for atleast 2-3 weeks right??? So by then my ereals will have been done, and prolly already myc transfered, and my SA will be just finishing up. Then I can tray up both of them. Ahhh yes now the fun begins!!!!!! :laugh: So hears some pics guys, I did it in my kitcen, cus my bathroom was gonna be too small. BUt I sprayed everything down with sanitizer, and wiped everything else down with alcohol. I mixed the jars with the verm in a large bowl,I didn't have any huge ziplocks. But I cleaned the bowl several times with alcohol. 

: Note: I need to buymore alcohol!:

I took pics of both trays with a lighter next to them so you can get an idea on the depth of them, and the differance between the 5qt, and 3qt! Both of the strains had really taken off for me, so I'm really hoping for a quick colonization. The KS has also been showing VERY aggressive Rhyso growth, all the jars had prolly 10%. Funny that is the strain I lost 2 of to the green ninja! Any way,heres the pics, hope you guys enjoy!








































See ya tomorrow!

Also thanks for stopping by Unity, I'll be glad to help with anything I can, but Kushcrosser is our resident shroom pro, lol we took a vote! :laugh: You should definitely check out his, and jollygreengiants shroom grows too man, they both are lookin great!!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok so again I forgot to label my pics lol!

1-4 are the Burmas and the untensils.
5 is the KS tray, you can see how much lower n the pan it is.
then the incubator and the SA syringe!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 15, 2008)

looks good!! I have taught you well daniel son....lol As for how long till they are done, they should be pinnin around the 21st, or 22 if you put in the FC on the 18th. I would say you will be pickin 29th or the 30th. Also, did you poke holes in the foil so the tray can breath? I didnt see any


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

I didn't, but I will, just a couple all over?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I didn't, but I will, just a couple all over?


I would just poke about 6 holes in the top...not verry big though


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

nice dude,im interested in doing this too ...
cant wait to see what you get !


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, I poked a couple small holes when I read your post Kush. I also checked them at the same time, and there is already myc all over the surface. I also checked my ereal jars and 5 out of 6 are 100%. The other is the one that didn't really do much since the beginning. So I will prolly toss the ereal into the fridge tomorrow, cus I am not gonna fruit them until these trays are done. I don't know if I mentioned this, but the whole damn town I live in is out of pint jars! Thats getting lame. I have the 9 jars I emptied yesterday, but I need 12 to do the myc transfers, and another 6 to start the SAs. Well I'll get some pics up, they are lookin great!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

if you are desperate for pint jars, there is a ton of sites you can buy from online


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 16, 2008)

how do you do a myc transfer? without contaminating it of course..


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought some from goodmans.net 1 time I was lookin for the midget half pint jars, and they were $9.99 + $12.75 for shipping and hand


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol, quickly is the only trick I have found. Maybe Kush will have another. From what I've read, you just break up the myc, and add it to the PC'd jar quickly and close the lid.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

I could order some, but I think I can prolly find some in one of the other towns by the time I had them shipped here. I just gotta drive like a half hour to the next town.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> how do you do a myc transfer? without contaminating it of course..


being in a verry clean area, using dustmask,gloves,use oust on everything! It only takes about a spoonfull for a transfer. Just be verry quick about it!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

OK so heres the pics. The 1 that is clearer is the burma tray, the 2 that are kinda yellow from the light are the KS, the one pic shows a nice chunk of rhyso growth. The KS has several nice spots of it already.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> being in a verry clean area, using dustmask,gloves,use oust on everything! It only takes about a spoonfull for a transfer. Just be verry quick about it!


gotcha! i will try this when i get the chance


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 16, 2008)

DAMN looks good TC! 
youll be tripping balls in no time


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks kick ass! Its hard to tell by the lighting, but when its solid white case it! If you wait too long, you will get overlay. Sometimes it doesnt take 3 days, you might be casing after 2!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

I am kinda hoping that will be the case, I'm gonna check them tomorrow afternoon. I might get to case them then. I toss on another layer of verm, spray them down, and into the FC!!! I got a light timer today, and digital temp/humidity meter. I'm gonna cut the holes in the chamber either tonight or tomorrow. I will hopfully get my other jars cooked up tomorrow too.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 17, 2008)

Im still watching,looks weird to me.
Cant wait to see some mushys pop up


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2008)

With any hope, I'll see mushrooms with in a week from today, or tomorrow. I'm gonna either put them into the FC(Fruiting Chamber) tonight, or tomorrow. They had real good growth this morning, but they weren't quite 100% covered. Maybe by this evening. I still have to cut the vent holes in my chamber, I tryed to use a razor knife last night, and it just wouldn't do it. It ended up cracking in one spot so I duck taped it. 

I will have 7 more jars cooked up tonight. I've got them cleaned and the WBS is ready to cook simmer. Then I just gotta dry it,and jar them up.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2008)

OK guys it was a big day!!! I am glad to say that the trays were completely colonized, so I finished up my FC, and put them under my light. I will say on the FC, I cut my holes too big for the polly fill, it was hard to keep it in. hats why the ducktape. I'll get a new one in a couple weeks. I checked the temp and humidity a little while ago, and it was 71 degrees, and 88%. So I think thats about perfect right? I put about 3 quarts of water down in the perlite, and I sprayed the walls real well, and the trays too. I really expect to see myc growth tomorrow, this has been going very fast. 

I did also get 6 jars cooked up. They are cooling as we speak. Tomorrow I will shoot them up with the SA syringe. Hopefully they get moving quickly like the others. That will keep me right on track I think. 

I put the last Burma, and KS jars in the fridge today. I will be adding all but 1 of the ereal jars to the fridge tomorrow. 5 of them are 100%, the other had only some slight growth and hasn't done any thing for the last 4-5 days. So I'm gonna poour that in my garden outside, and see what happens in the spring! It doesn't look contaminated, so maybe it will grow?

Well here are the pics, a couple of the FC, also a pic of each tray before casing. Then a couple of the trays in the finished FC,and finally under the light.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2008)

Now the fun really begins!!!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good man! They will be poppin up in no time!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I had my first screw up, the light didn't turn on today till after lunch, I set the timer wrong last night, lol, but I doubt that will be an issue. I checked my temps and humidity after a couple hours with the lights on, and I have 72 degrees, and 99%, so I think those are gonna stay pretty steady for me I hope. I'm about to go and shoot up my SA jars that I cooked yesterday night. Then I need to cook up another 6 jars, so I can myc transfer tomorrow, or saturday. I need to get my incubator filled back up, its gonna be empty once I fridge my ereals.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 18, 2008)

you want to try to keep your temps around 74, for good pinning. As for your light problem...its no big deal! Some ppl only give em 10hrs light.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't really think the light would be an issue, I just kinda laughed about it. But I'm not sure how I'll increase my temps to 74, I'll turn my house heat up to 74 and see what happens, its at 72 right now.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 18, 2008)

hey if someone bought some magic mushrooms and instead of eating them can they just grind them up and mix them with cow shit to start a grow if they have no way of obtaining spores and such?i know probly a big stupid question.thanks lol


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 18, 2008)

MediMaryUser said:


> hey if someone bought some magic mushrooms and instead of eating them can they just grind them up and mix them with cow shit to start a grow if they have no way of obtaining spores and such?i know probly a big stupid question.thanks lol


more than likely they would get contaminated. Now if you got a syringe and shot it up in an old patty if the climate was right you would get shrooms. You cant use fresh cow shit, it has to be leached by the weather. But I have heard of ppl feeding cows spores and they germinate in thier gut, and when they shit em out it colonizes the patty. But it might take a while till the patty is good for myc to grow through it.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I am pretty sure that tey have to be fresh to have viable spores. Also you don't need to grow them in cow shit, the trays on this page are just wild bird seed, and vermiculite. I hope to have tons of shrooms popping up in the next 3-5 days. As far as getting spores, where are you located, you can legally order spores in most of the USA. I believe only CA, GA, and maybe MS have made it illegal. If you don't live in any of these states, then ordering spores is as simple as a trip to http://www.sporevisions.com/, or http://www.spores101.com/ . Either of these sites will provide you with good quality spores. 

If you do live in one of these states (CA?), as I see your name is MediMaryUser. Then perhaps you have a friend or family member out of state who you could have order the spores for you. If you were able to find some fresh mushrooms, there is a chance you would be able to get spores from it, and start to grow them, but I don't think dry will work. 

I do really suggest you look more into it all. Its alot of fun, and goes very fast. This is my second mushroom grow, the first of this scale. I started on dec. 2, and I should have mushrooms before new years at this rate! If you have any questions MediMaryuser, feel free to ask, one of us(prolly Kushcrosser) will likly have an answer!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah im in California so i cant order spores


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats what I figured, got any friends out of state?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 18, 2008)

myc can lay dormant for years till the climate is just right!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, so I posted yesterday about me planting the slow growing ereal outside. It would be kinda funny if nothing happened next year, but like 1-2 down the road somebody else was living here, and found these mushrooms growing in the back yard. Lmao


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 18, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol, so I posted yesterday about me planting the slow growing ereal outside. It would be kinda funny if nothing happened next year, but like 1-2 down the road somebody else was living here, and found these mushrooms growing in the back yard. Lmao


 If I wasnt right in the heart of town, I would bury all of my used myc in the ground! If you do put it out, put em in an area that gets alot of shade. In the deep woods is best!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got a little garden outside my back door what doesn't get any sun that i can think of. I'm gonna fill it with myc. Whats funny is I do live right in town, but my back yard is kinda secluded. I also have a brother that lives across town, with all kinds of land I could bury some one. He'd be all for it aslong as I don't tell his wife. I'll bury my trays when they are done too. I like that idea Kush. Hehe, next spring, or fall there might be a huge outdoor harvest too!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

Well nothing went quite as planned today. I opened my cooker to find that 3 of the 6 jars were unusable. They had gotten cooked on the bottom, and had clumped up into a sold puck of wbs. So I decided to fridge them, instead of shooting them up. I also just didn't make the time to cook more jars like I needed to. So that will be in the next couple days. I gotta get my shit together if I want everything to keep on schedule! 

The trays are looking good, can't see much more then a little myc growth on them, but a little is better then none. I imagine there will be more to see tomorrow!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2008)

how are the trays looking man?
i cant wait to see both trays blowing up with pins everywhere
its gonna be beautiful man


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2008)

I am also looking forward to what is hopefully to come!!! There has been some slight myc growthon the trays, but nothing spectacular to be honest, I hope tomorrow has more to show If it dos, I'll be sure t post pics. If not, I'll have pics up as soon as tney have something to show!! I'll catch you guys later TC!!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2008)

Well again some slight myc growth, I'll post pics tomorrow either way. I'm sure you'll see the differance. Maybe it will make me see the difference. They havn't taken off fruiting the way they did colonizing! I do hope I have somthing to show tomorrow.With any luck I would really like to just see some hyphil knots!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I fell asleep last night, lol. I took pics yesterday, and havn't even looked at them today, my lights just came on. Things are well, slow, but well. I finally shot up my SA yesterday. I only ended up with 5 jars of SA, but they are in the incubator, and I still have like 5cc left in the syringe. 

Also my last ereal jar that hasn't been doing much is finally doing something. It had gotten pretty well colonized yesterday, so I shook it agian. We'll see what it does.

I cooked up 6 jars yesterday, and to my dismay, 4 of the 6 had gotten "cooked" agian. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, only thing I can think of is to wet. So next batch I'm gonna either simmer less time, or let them dry even more. I don't know what else it could be, but its getting very frustrateing. I have gone through so much time and bird seed this week. 

Well heres the pics, they are in the oder of KS, Burma, Burma, Burma, KS.


























I'm also gonna post some pictures from my last 4/20 we went to a smoke out in Toronto Canada. I thought they would give you guys something more enertaining to look at. I just finally got them onto my computer so enjoy, I love super bongman!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh ya, ans there are a couple cool mushrooms we found last summer. We didn't try to get prints or anything, but they sure looked cool!





































Later guys! TC


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 22, 2008)

lol bong man .. thats great.... are the cops guarding him or restraining ?? lol


----------



## spoonfucklol (Dec 22, 2008)

i looked thru bits and pieces awesome...when you getting grow room going..i like your set up.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol, the cops were just there to keep the peace. There were about 15 of them, but they just chilled, and posed for pictures with stoners(and bong man). 

Thanks for stopping by spoonfuck, I should have the bud grow up and running after the first of the year, I'm trying to get some plumbing done at my house first. The mushrooms, are obviously up and going. 

So guys, I think I am gonna see some pins tomorrow. There was a couple spots tonight that looked like the verm was being pushed upwards, so I think maybe there is pins underneath. I guess we'll see then!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 22, 2008)

i wanna see that pin porn


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 22, 2008)

Lookin good TC, I havnt been home since the last time I wrote..I will bi goin back tomorrow. Im sure the tray is full of spores, oh well. My bro needed some company...him and his ole lady just split up so I have been hangin out gettin Kushafied..lol Pics to come tomorrow


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2008)

Its all good bro, thanks for stoppin by to say hi! I appreciate it. Give your bro my best! Ya you had fruit when you left didn't you. How long can you leave them on a tray or cake for before they start to rot? ie. in the case of going out of town?


I imagine things are gonna start to come along. Is 99% humidity TOO high? I've been fanning them once or twice a day, and misting once, and not any where there is myc coming through. I've been seeing growth, but not alot. Like I said it looks like they might poke there heads tomorrow.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 23, 2008)

Kushcrossers Kush & Super Skunk Grow Log


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 23, 2008)

THanks for getting me the link to that Kush, looks fucking great!

Well guys you will get some pin porn tomorrow!! They are definitely making progress, and I can just start to see some pins. FInally!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!! I will be trayin up my PE and JA tomorrow


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 23, 2008)

Very sweet man, can't wait to see those!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2008)

Well the day is here, I have my first pins on my KS tray!! Its funny I thought the Burmas were gonna break through first. 2 of them look kinda wierd, I'll get some pics up either here in a bit or tonight. Hopefully by tonight the burmas will be coming up too!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 24, 2008)

right on, cant wait to see the little shits...lol


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2008)

Well guys heres the pics. They are still tiny, but you should be able to see them ok.  I hit up the macro! In the one pic, you can see the 2 larger ones, one of which looks kinda deformed. Hopefuilly they'll look cooler tomorrow if so I'll take more pics. 

















I think part of the slowness was that I had forgotten to fan them for like the first 4 days last week. I've been seeing much better growth since. What do you think of putting a small cpu fan blowing out of the FC to pull fresh air in through the polly fill.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 24, 2008)

it would probably take your RH way down, and make things worse


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2008)

Just curious, my RH has been staying at 99 not fluctuating at all. My temp has been staying between 71-74. Maybe they were just taking there time.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah ha, merry christmas!! Its has been for me, got to sleep in, about to go eat some good food, and I just checked my mushrooms!! Wait till you guys see these pictures!! These KS are about to Blow UP!! I won't have them up until I getback form food, but I was excited! As I'm sure you can tell from all the exclamation points I just used.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 25, 2008)

i cant wait to see the pics man..merry christmas
im going to go eat some good food now


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry X-mas everyone!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2008)

Well guys, the food was good and I have the pictures as promised. These pictures are from this morning. If the batteries on my camera weren't dead I would take more tonight cause the KS are really taking off. But I'll get batteries tomorrow because I'm sure they'll be even crazier tomorrow, they have changed so much just since this morning. 




























There ya go. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 25, 2008)

sweet shit man..now its a race against the clock if you want to be tripping new years eve
might be chompin on freshies


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh I like eating them fresh! Thats kinda been the plan all along. With as much as they have grown since I took that picture at about 11am, I have no worries at all about tripping on new years. I will atleast have some KS to munch on, maybe not burmas. Seriously I wish I had batteries right now so I could show you!! I'm stoked


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 25, 2008)

haha nice..
First time i ate mine i ate them fresh and had the most insane intense trip 
Still havent tripped like that, but ive been eating them dry, they seem to go down much easier that way for me.
Im going to eat some fresh again and see if i trip like that first time
Im dying to know what my tray looks like now


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2008)

Hehe, ya your a couple days ahead of me. If your gonna eat them fresh I really suggest chopped up in between the patties of a double cheese burger. They went down so easy, just like a shroom and swiss from BK, 45 minutes later your good to rock. I'm sure that new years is gonna be a great trip, its been since like march I think since the last time. I'll prolly munch like 25-30g wet. I'm gonna read up, and seeif I can find a description of the type of trip KS are supposed to have.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 25, 2008)

fresh are always best...they contain pcilocin....when they dry it converts to psilocybin


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 26, 2008)

fuckn nice man !, your gonna eat almost a ounce ? are they kinda weak or u gonna trip ballz ?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 26, 2008)

90% of their weight is water
30g wet ~ 3g dry


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 26, 2008)

man i cant wait to get some money and do this shit! i love freshies for some reason i can eat them str8 but dry is hard for me to put down, i remember the 1st time i ate fresh, i saw the sky fall!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2008)

420weedman said:


> fuckn nice man !, your gonna eat almost a ounce ? are they kinda weak or u gonna trip ballz ?


Like JG said they are mostly water. I eat 2.5-3g dry usually. Last time I ate them wet, I just ate like 2-3 good size shrooms, it might have been alot really, I never weighed them. I'm gonna weigh them this time for sure. I'm gonna have more in this first flush prolly then I got from my whole grow last time. Well maybe not, but still its gonna be great as long as they don't all abort.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2008)

Well here are the promised pics guys!! They are looking so cool. There's a couple that look kinda weird. I think you'll see them. One has a spot on the cap that looks like it is turned inside out, and another right near that one that has this wide stretched cap.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 26, 2008)

right on man..looking like a good pinset
i think its called rosecomb when the cap turns inside out like that, dont know what causes it though.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2008)

You can see that inside out cap in the first pic, and the stretched cap in the first and second. The second pic has a side view of the inside out cap. The third pic has the two weird growths that I was talking about the other day They started to grow very early, but havn't really gotten much different looking. They have both gotten alittle fatter, but haven't changed in appearance, if that makes any sense. The 4th pic is a beautiful overveiw of the KS tray. The 5th is a poor picture of the burmas starting to come up. They are starting to spring up all over the tray, there are prolly 6-10 showing themselves. Then the last ones are some more pics of the KS, I'm digging them. I am prolly gonna be building a humidifer that Kush told me about. An air stone in a water bottle, to pump fresh air into the chamber. This way I don't have to worry about fanning it. I honestly think they might grow even faster, cus the few times I fan it everyday, it is very pundgent. I think the fresh air will be great! Also I didn't look at them today, but yesterday I had some slight growth in the SA jars, not all of them, but most. My other Ereal jar is also finally coming along after the second shaking, a few more days, and it might even be done.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice JG on the rosecomb, I don't know if your right, but it sounds like you did some research!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 27, 2008)

rosecomb is an abnormality caused by contact with chemicals...especially those that are petroleum based.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah Kush savin me the time of hittin up google, lol. So what do you think caused it, because a bunch of them have it. Now that they are even bigger today you can see it. I'll post more pics, they are growin pretty fast. Also the one burma top is real wierd, I'll try to get a good pic of it too. I thought I wiped everything down with alcohol real well before I trayed them up, and I havn't been misting with anything but distilled water. Could the water be getting something in it from sitting in the spray bottle? Will the rosecomb hurt them at all, or is it just a mutation?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 27, 2008)

my first batch of the cakes had a lot of rosecomb caps and some pretty weird mutations. That didnt stop me from eating them, I figured they were still ok
The second and third flushes produced more normal looking shrooms

happy bday?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks man, wasn't yours like yesterday? You too! Lol just turned 25, I kinda feel old. 

I wonder what caused the rosecomb? Glad to hear its not really anything to worry about. Maybe the first flush gets most of the weird stuff out of the myc, and thats why the second and third were more normal. I'm just uploading a bunch of pics. I took a couple to show the abnormalities one them. The one shroom looks just like something out of mario, it looks like it has a face, and a big open mouth full of teeth, from the roscomb, its cool. I also took a couple more pics of the burmas they are popping up more now. The biggest one has a real wierd cap too, I kinda think it might abort. Any way once they are uploaded, I'll get them posted.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok well they are uplaoded! the first 3 pics are the burmas. The first shows that weird cap. Then a couple of the other burmas coming up, you can see all the pins on the panned out shot. Then the rest are various KS. I like the mushroom monster one! You can also see those 2 weird growths in one of the pictures. They are looking great though.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2008)

Lol I forgot to link the pictures! 










































What do ya think?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 27, 2008)

holy shit, that one tray is exploding! 
those bitches grow fast


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 27, 2008)

lookin good bud, and I wouldnt worry about mutants...you will always get em


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool, I'm glad you concur Kush. When I checked them today, they are almost twice the size again, and I think I'll be picking tomorrow most likly. Maybe some of the slower ones on tuesday. I do have to deal with some mold on my burma tray. It just popped up in one corner. I am planning on taking it outside, and using a sterile spoon to scoop it out, then washing that area of the tray with peroxide. Thats what I read was the best way to handle it. Any suggestions kush? The burmas really aren't doing well for having colonized so fast. there are only a couple small shrooms, and the caps on the biggest ones are all fucked up,they don't look like they will keep growing. Another of looked weird today,not just the one I took pics of, but one right next to it. As usual I will get some pics up at some point. I have to go get some peroxide to deal with that. I want to stop it before it spreads more.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2008)

Great pics and info.
I've enjoyed watching these mushys grow.
This is the first time i have watched an indoor mushy grow.
Well done


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks natmoon, The best is yet to come, wait till you see todays pictures, they are literly double the size of yesterday.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, never knew that shrooms grew so fast! Good shit man.


----------



## kÃ¼$h (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn dude, great grow! I used to do just cakes and I was suprised how fucking fast they go from jar to pinning cake, but yours is moving right along for a tray and like kush said mutants are totally normal, I used to get som REALLLL fucked up ass looking ones lol!!! The shit looked like it was from a sci-fi movie, but it's all good, just give them to kids you don't like, they're just as potent! Keep us posted!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Well here are the pics from about 20 minutes ago. There are a couple I am gonna have to pic tonight!! The veils have broken, and I can already see a bit of spores on the veils. I think you can see the purple in the pictures I took. Lol, my gf is begging me to let her eat some.  There are a couple more big ones that havn't matured as much, so I hope they get good size. I think the tallest now are about the size of a lighter, I'll take some pics after I pick them. I'm planning on takeing a couple prints, but I think I'll get better prints from the next batch. The largest of my burmas I pulled today, they had split of the side, and the top of one looked was kinda mushy. I also removed the mold, and used peroxide on that area of the tray. I don't think anything will grow there at all now, but hopefully no mold will either. In the process of cleaning that up, I shook a bit of the loose verm off the top of that tray, and revealed a few guys that were buried. It was only a small amount of loose stuff, so I think it was escess. Then I misted any parts that didn't have myc showing, and stuck it back in the chamber. Hopefully the burmas will come around. I have 5 jars in that tray, I better get something out of it!!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Well the only pic I took of the burmas was the over view of the tray, not alot to look at, but here are a bunch of pics of the KS, enjoy!!  















































This has been so much fun!! I can't wait to get these burmas rockin, and then onto the other strains!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Well here some more pics too, my gf wanted to take some.















































You can see the spores on the veils on the one picture much better then in mine.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 28, 2008)

Way to go bud...now you wont have to worry about finding shrooms when you need em And if you have to close down shop, prints are good for years!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Kush I wouldn't have gotten this far with out all your help man! So I can just pick out the ones that are done right, and give the others another day or two can't I? I don't have to pick them all tonight right.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 28, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks Kush I wouldn't have gotten this far with out all your help man! So I can just pick out the ones that are done right, and give the others another day or two can't I? I don't have to pick them all tonight right.


yeah...pick the ones that are ready, and let the others go a little longer. Just be careful picking around the ones you are gonna let go longer. You dont want to damage the myc


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 28, 2008)

nicely done..please post the dry weight from that KS tray
thats a lot of mushrooms dude
tell your gf that she must wait until New Years eve 
I've been dying to eat some of mine too but I got to wait it out


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol JG, I'm tryin to tell her!! I'm gonna get a wet weight for now, cus I'm gonna be keeping some of them fresh for new years in the fridge. Then I'll get a dry weight on the ones I dry. I ended up picking about half the tray tonight, cus the veils had ripped on them, and I didn't want them to open tonight, and make a huge mess. I put four of the larger caps into one tupperware container for prints, and about 7 smaller ones in another. What have you guys found to be the best way to dry them. Just leave them out on newspaper, or paper towel?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 28, 2008)

thats what i do man...just lay them out oon some brown paper bags with some paper towels and i like to cover them with a bag with one side cut out to keep them in somewhat darkness and to keep shit from collecting on them..usually bone dry in about 3-4 days


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

Well it was 89g wet, not counting the caps I'm making prints with, so I suppose 9-10g dry. Not bad for only half the tray. I think I will be pretty happy if I get a half oz dry per flush. I wish these burmas would do more though, they are supposed to be big mushrooms. I wanna see it. 

Well she didn't want to wait. lol she just ate like 4g of caps. I know thats prolly only about a half a gram, but she wanted to eat some. We'll see how she feels in a little while. Do you think its to close to Newyears to trip? Will it fuck with the trip newyears? She's got me wanting to eat some, lol.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 28, 2008)

haha she sounds like my girl
theres only 4 days until new years so im going to have to say thats too close for 2 trips
maybe since your girl only at like 4gs she wont really trip, just feel good you know, and yall can still trip balls for new years.
its your call man...trip balls tonight or trip balls new years
whatever yall do..enjoy

and give the burmas time man, they might surprise you


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope they will surprise me. I think she might feel a good buzz since it was all caps, but I doubt she will "trip". I'm gonna go ahead and wait till new years. This is gonna be soooooooooo hard. Fucking fresh mushrooms just siting there, lol.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol its pretty tempting

are caps supposedly more potent them stems?
i thought it was all the same


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

I've always heard that caps were more potent, maybe not? I thought it was because they were usually more meaty, so it had a dense concentration of material.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

how she feelin on them ?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

(This is his girlfriend.) Alright, they just started to kick in about 10 minutes ago. Nothing intense yet, just sort of a very high feeling. I ate 4g of caps and about another 5g of aborts 20 minutes later. 

Here are some pictures of the first half of the harvest. The rest should be ready tomorrow I think.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2008)

The first picture is the rest of the tray after we picked the ones that were ready.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow those are really fuckin awesome lookin. Good job TC!  jesus those fuckers look tasty as all hell, lol. Gimme a trip report whenever you guys come back to earth  


If i knew how the new damn setup worked, id +rep the shit out of ya, if theres even still a way to do that anymore, n if itll let me do it again yet, lol. Reguardless man, dont need to click a mouse to earn props in my book anyways man. Maaaaad respect!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 29, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> lol its pretty tempting
> 
> are caps supposedly more potent them stems?
> i thought it was all the same


The caps are more potent, but not by much. When I get home, I will check into it...the book I have tells the amount of Psil in caps compared to stems


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool thanks kush


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 29, 2008)

Distribution of psilocybin and psilocin in the cap versus the stem in three strains of Psilocybe cubensis cultivated on rye-grain substrate 
M. R. strain- 
First flush 
Psilocybin Psilocin 
(mg/g) (mg/g) 

Caps 9.7---------0 
Stems 4.2---------0.35 








Equadorian Strain 
First flush 
Psilocybin Psilocin 
(mg/g) (mg/g) 

Caps 7.6--------0 
Stems 4.7--------0.4 


Amazon Strain 
First flush 
Psilocybin Psilocin 
(mg/g) (mg/g) 

Caps 5.7--------0.1 
Stems 5.7--------0


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

Well the rest of the tray was wide open and ready to pick when I got home from work. I'll throw up a couple more pics, and get a weight here in a few minutes. I just picked all the aborts off the tray, and its in the fridge floating in water. I'm gonna re case it tonight. I will also post a couple pics of the burmas, they are growing a bit now, not tons, but a couple. For some reason the caps I cut last night didn't leave prints, I don't know if its cus I put them in the fridge, so i pulled them out, and I'll leave them sit out, and see i they print. I'm also gonna cut several more from this batch and try to print them.


----------



## Isis (Dec 29, 2008)

hey thundercat! I was hoping you stopped by my way lol (i promise to update more often, cross my heart). So now im subscribed to your thread too...its going to take me a little bit to read through all these posts, but I can see I am going to learn about a lot more than just weed!!! I love to be corrupted. Muah!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

Isis said:


> hey thundercat! I was hoping you stopped by my way lol (i promise to update more often, cross my heart). So now im subscribed to your thread too...its going to take me a little bit to read through all these posts, but I can see I am going to learn about a lot more than just weed!!! I love to be corrupted. Muah!



Hey Isis, thanks for stopping by. I left a post on your thread earlier. Your plants are looking awesome!  


Well guys I harvested the other half of my tray today like I said earlier. I have to say I am more then happy with the outcome. Final weight on everything wet was 322.4g, plus the 11 half dollar size caps I am trying to print! I figure about 330, maybe 335g. That includes 14g of 1/2inch tall aborts( their a snack for a rainy day) But all in all if it drys up, and I even get only 28g I will totally be happy with that for a first flush. We set aside about 65g for newyears. I might eat my print caps, I gotta see what they weigh. I stuck the ones for newyears in the fridge, and the rest are on paper towel, on a drying screen. The ones in the picture not on the paper towel, on the screen are from yesterday. I also threw in a couple pics of the burmas, theres a few of them poppin up. Maybe they will be less, but be huge? Any way, heres the pics. 

By the way, do I post to many pics? Does it load slow for you guys? It loads fine for me,but I was thinking about it earlier.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

Also Kush I was wondering something earlier. Could I flip the myc over in the tray when I recase, and then case the clean underside of the myc? WOuld it fruit from that side? It was just a thought, I thought maybe there would be fresh food on the bottom, or something. The myc really shrunk in the tray very drastically. 

Oh I also put the bottle of water in my FC with an air hose in it. I used one of my mason jars, and put the air hose in one of the holes in the lid. Then I put micro pore tape over the other holes to quiet it down a little, it sounded like a constant bong it. But I think it is gonna be sweet, I can kinda smell it working,just outside the poly fill. No more worries about fanning them!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW dude. fuckin A, lol. That looks like way more than an oz for sure man, and ive gone through quarter lbs of fungus at a time. - id say you probably have 2 oz at least there man. I wouldnt say quote me for sure, but thats gotta be at LEAST 2 oz. you said what again? like 300+ grams wet? 56g dry without breakin a sweat id say bro. Gimme a shout on that trip report man. N did you eat any wet?? Thats one thing im not suure about cuz ive never eaten fresh, wet shrooms. When we used to flick n pick back in the day wed always, ALWAYS let them dry out first, but ive heard from some people that fresh shrooms are better, and i wish that ida tried some wetness at least once, lol. LEMME KNOW HOW THE TRIP IS MAN!!! lol, damn sorry for screamin there, got carried away for a second. Its been years since ive even given shrooms a second thought. 


Reguardless man, i give ya two thumbs up once again, a must read for anyone wantin to get into mushroom cultivation. Apparently the rep system is still active, but i dont have a fuckin clue how to use it now, lol, so if you know how lemme know n ill rep ya 

-K1


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

Lol King I don't have a clue either on the rep thing. Thanks for all the props man. We have eaten them fresh before, its supposed to be a differant trip, I look forward to learning that differance with all my strains  I know last time I ate them fresh I tripped face, thats for sure. We are saving some of these in the fridge to be fresh for newyears. And King if you never know what can be made happen if you really want to try them fresh!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never tried flippin the trays, but there is always a once for everything!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Dec 29, 2008)

take a peek https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/120940-bleezys-grow-journal-9.html 

Lookn


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 29, 2008)

somewhere in all this reading and research I've read that you don't want to flip the myc over, you want to keep it in the same position but I don't remember there being any real reason behind that claim.

I say youve got a nice harvest already, maybe try it on one...maybe on a 3rd flush
just to see what happens ya know


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah dude, dont flip the myc....have u grown azurenceans b4? if not u gotta try it...i did some indoors and strted them outside...reallly potent shrooms, supposed to b the strongest in the magic group....and they will gro well in most woods even in the snow!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 30, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> yeah dude, dont flip the myc....have u grown azurenceans b4? if not u gotta try it...i did some indoors and strted them outside...reallly potent shrooms, supposed to b the strongest in the magic group....and they will gro well in most woods even in the snow!



I plan on trying to grow some azures at some point. I want to get the cubensis down pat, before I start playing with the wood lovers. I've heard the same about the azures, I'd also like to try some cyans. 

I didn't flip the tray, I was just wondering if it could increase the second, or third flush. I might try it for the third if I don't get contams on the second. I keep getting some weird growth on the corner of the burma tray. I thought it was mold cus it had green in the center of it the other day. I took it out, and cleaned the area with H202, but it was back today. I looks like white growth, but not really like myc I don't think. It didn't have any green today. I took it back out again, we'll see what happens. Several of the burmas have only gotten about an inch tall, then aborted, the caps looked like they collapsed on them selves. Some of them look fine though. I'm kinda dissapointed with the burmas so far. I was really hoping for more action from them. I had 5 pints of myc in that tray. Seems like a big waste so far. 

I do think I am going to use 4-5 pints for sure next time with the KS, maybe get an even better yeild. I weighed them again today, cus they had dried alot over night. I have them on a screen. I also weighed the 11 caps I took prints from. ( the prints turned out good on the caps from yesterday, but still very weak on the caps from sunday)
The caps weighed in at 24.2g, a bit more then I thought actually. The rest of the mushrooms weighed in at 47g, so I might end up with 30-35, cus there doesn't feel like there is much more water in them. lol 

Though, that 47g also doesn't include the 60g of wet mushrooms in the fridge we seperated for new years.  I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 30, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I plan on trying to grow some azures at some point. I want to get the cubensis down pat, before I start playing with the wood lovers. I've heard the same about the azures, I'd also like to try some cyans.
> 
> I didn't flip the tray, I was just wondering if it could increase the second, or third flush. I might try it for the third if I don't get contams on the second. I keep getting some weird growth on the corner of the burma tray. I thought it was mold cus it had green in the center of it the other day. I took it out, and cleaned the area with H202, but it was back today. I looks like white growth, but not really like myc I don't think. It didn't have any green today. I took it back out again, we'll see what happens. Several of the burmas have only gotten about an inch tall, then aborted, the caps looked like they collapsed on them selves. Some of them look fine though. I'm kinda dissapointed with the burmas so far. I was really hoping for more action from them. I had 5 pints of myc in that tray. Seems like a big waste so far.
> 
> ...


 i like the cubes they werre fun to gro, i llived in fl in the panhandle and bought a house that came with a cow field and cows..holy crap dude! we had some frkn shrooms! we strted a growing area that was 50 ft x 50 ft and at times it was packed! trashbags full...lol...i found the best way to do them was to make liquid psyl...we got it down to a couple drops and you were gone...u like the azurs, they are a blast to gro and do...never had much luck with the burmas..


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats sweet you guys had such a nice grow going. That was outdoors in the field I take it? How did you set that up, did you inject the cow patties, or did they just grow naturally? I really want to get more weight going, I may add a second FC, so I can fruit 4 trays at a time. I obviously havn't been having much success with the burmas either. I don't know how far you read in the thread, but the funny thing is the burmas colonized real fast! Now they are just slacking.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 30, 2008)

we got lucky with the feild cuzthe shrooms were already in some spots...we just grabbed a bunch of cow patties that had the myc on it and made our ouwn area...yeah, the burmas take real fast..then they just turn to crap...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm its wierd thats kinda what some of my burmas have done. Theres a couple now that look real nice, I'll take pics tomorrow. But then there have been several others that have gotten like an inch tall, then the caps looked like they were starting to rot or something. I have been pulling those ones out when they start to look like that. 

The KS tray is already getting new myc growth on it. No new pins yet, but growth is growth as long as its not green right! I also have sort of a final weight after drying. They all seemed completely dry today, so they went into a tupperware container. I ended up with 25g of dryed mushrooms that look decent. I also have 5.8g of dryed aborts, and I added anything from the tray that was less then 1 inch to this pile. So 25g dryed is pretty ok with me, cus I still have about 85g in the fridge wet. I have the original 60 that we are gonna eat tonight, and I have the 25g of caps I took prints from. So all in all, right around the 33g mark I had been expecting since I picked them. I'm very pleased  !!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 31, 2008)

damn man, thats a good amount of shrooms... quickly


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 31, 2008)

33gs on one flush of one tray, thats great man
enjoy the fruits


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya I'm pleased! I can't wait till my gf gets off work! I'm sitting here rollin up some blunts, so we have some pre-rolls. She gets off at 6, and we will go get some food, and bring it home to eat our "dinner". I imagine should be tirpping by 8, if all goes well. My one buddy has been trying to get me to come out to this party tonight, but I don't think I want to be around all those people, I'm planning on eating a good amount of shrooms. I think we are gonna get a couple movies, and obviously we can listen to music, or watch stuff on the internet as well. I went ahead and took some pics of the burmas, because the two largest have grown since I got home from work, and I'm thinking I might get to pick them either tonight, or first thing in the morning. The rest need more time, but the bigger ones are looking nice. I also took a picture of whats been happening to the caps, there is onein the tray still that looks this way. Maybe you guys will have a clue. I'll have them up in a few, I'm just now putting them online.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok so I had to go do some stuff, but I'm back, the food is on the way here, and here are the pictures. The second one shows how the caps of some of them have been getting. Those 2 big ones have grown prolly 1/2 inch since I got home from work today.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 1, 2009)

how did the trip go?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2009)

Well Guys its a New Year, lol and I hope your evening last night was as good as mine. I would definitly say the mushrooms were a success!! I ate an 1/8, then another 2g about 1.5 hours later. I had a great night. The visuals started first, and came on in about 50 minutes, which I felt was pretty fast for fresh shrooms. Last time I ate them fresh it took about 1.5 hours before I felt anything. Any way, it was a fun night, listened to some music, and watched a movie, just chilled. 

I've got some new pictures of the burmas, I think I might get to pick some tonight!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well Guys its a New Year, lol and I hope your evening last night was as good as mine. I would definitly say the mushrooms were a success!! I ate an 1/8, then another 2g about 1.5 hours later. I had a great night. The visuals started first, and came on in about 50 minutes, which I felt was pretty fast for fresh shrooms. Last time I ate them fresh it took about 1.5 hours before I felt anything. Any way, it was a fun night, listened to some music, and watched a movie, just chilled.
> 
> I've got some new pictures of the burmas, I think I might get to pick some tonight!


im really sorry and really lasy but may i ask where did you get your spores and how was delivery and all that?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2009)

NP man, I got them from a friend to be honest, but delivery was fine, lol. When I order more spores of other strains I will be getting them from either sporevision.com , or spores101.com. I ordered my empty syringes from sporevision, and it went pretty well. I'm taking prints off the mushrooms I get though, so I'll have prints for these strains.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad your New years went well


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks man, how was yours? You and your bro hang out?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah...we had a blast! We put down 2...30packs, and went out at midnight and unloaded about 2 boxes of 12 ga shells...lol I think we are gonna make some hash tonight


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats fucking sweet man, I'm glad you had fun. Some friends from Indy came to visit today, they couldn't make it last night. Lol , so we made shroom chocolate. I put 7g dry into a hershey's bar. HEHE I'm feeling great right now! I figured 7g would over come from eating them yesterday. It only took about 15 minutes to start feeling them too. NOw About to smoke a blunt!!!! Unfortunatly only soe shitty mids.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2009)

I may have gone crazy!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 1, 2009)

how do you make spore prints? ive accidently made one of a wild mushroom i thought was a psylocibe mushroom. i just put it in a paper cup and took it out and below to see a perfect print.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 1, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> how do you make spore prints? ive accidently made one of a wild mushroom i thought was a psylocibe mushroom. i just put it in a paper cup and took it out and below to see a perfect print.


Kushcrossers "Make your own spore print"


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I didn't go crazy, but I think I had a life changing last to days. Alot of things make more sense in my head, and I have to say the mushrooms made it possible. 

I tripped hard last night, pucked my guts out, and honestly thought for a while that if I went to sleep I might not wake up. It was pretty intense. I have to say I have a whole new appreciation for mushrooms now, and I think I will really be able to enjoy them even more in the future because I won't be feeling like I need to push it to the next level. 

On another note, I have a couple real nice burmas now, I picked one that finished last night, and I have a couple more that will finish today. I wish I was gonna be home, but I gotta work, so I hope they don't make a mess. The mold on that tray deffinitly isn't gone, but I've been trying to keep it under control so I can atleast get one flush out of that tray. Also the KS are starting to pin agian. Have a good one guys! 


.....oh ya, I will hopefully be starting my seeds this week, I'm just trying to tie up a hand full of loose ends!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 2, 2009)

TC, glad you made it out and back ok..

I cant wait until you get your grow going, I'm looking forward to seeing what you can do with the airbasket and scrogs with the 1000w

Im ordering my light today! 600w hps and aircooled hood with 10 3gal growbags and some cloning solution...and Ive got a new room to work with, should be good


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I didn't go crazy, but I think I had a life changing last to days. Alot of things make more sense in my head, and I have to say the mushrooms made it possible.
> 
> I tripped hard last night, pucked my guts out, and honestly thought for a while that if I went to sleep I might not wake up. It was pretty intense. I have to say I have a whole new appreciation for mushrooms now, and I think I will really be able to enjoy them even more in the future because I won't be feeling like I need to push it to the next level.
> 
> ...


Burmas! kool! i never had lluck with them, though all the others grew well...so, u had the ultimate shroom trip....i remember when my time came, it was something that almost 20 yrs later i still remember in vivid detail...you're right, now u will begin to really enjoy your highs...now its more than just get eft up...its spiritual...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

Hell ya man,I don't think I will ever forget last night. I felt like I was staring death in the face, and I honestly feel like my logic is the only thing that kept me alive. When things intensified to that point, I was seeing my life flash through my head, I was intensely hot, and soaked with sweat. I told myself I had to get as much water into my body as possible to flush out the drugs, and to make myself puke. So I went into the kitchen and started downing pint jars of cold water, then I went out in the snow to lower my body temp. The whole time I kept telling myself that if I stayed awake, and moving, that I would make it through the night. When I puked I collapsed on my fence, and almost couldn't get up. When I was standing in my kitchen I felt like I was rising above my body for several minutes. Like I was sort of above and behind myself looking at the back of my head. The whole thing was a little scary until I came out of it, and alot of things in my life made alot more sense. I believe strongly in fate now. I feel that each time I have tripped it gave me time in my head that I needed to sort things out. After it was all over last night, I was sitting in the bathroom trying to recover, and get cleaned up, when it all hit me. I realized what happened, and why life was more clear. My GF keeps asking what I mean by more clear, and opened my eyes, but unfortunatly I can't really explain it well. If you have had this experiance twisted then I'm sure you know what I mean. 

So JG, I can't wait to get my grow going too, things just havn't been going as planned. My GF's family was supposed to come for christmas, but they didn't, I just found out tonight they are coming tomorrow. So I am gonna have to move my shroom stuff, and wait on the weed for a few more days.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn dude that sounds like a crazy fucking trip!
I know where you are coming from tho, I've puked by that same fence (metaphorically of course)
And my gf always asks me so many questions about my trip and I just can never explain the things I felt or saw or experienced..I think she gets frustrated with me lol

I know about those parents too man..I've had to move some damn near 5 footers across town in the middle of the night..not fun
but you do what you gotta do

Once their gone, grow that shit


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

Hell ya man, you know I'm all about it bro! I'm really glad that you guys can relate too. 
Have you guys found that different stains effect you different like with weed?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only eaten these B+'s and some field shrooms so I dont know
Tripping is tripping...but I've never had the visuals like when I ate those fresh ones I grew


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats kinda what I mean, like different visuals and stuff.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

Or maybe some strains have more intense visuals, that what i wanna find!!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Or maybe some strains have more intense visuals, that what i wanna find!!


 different strains will give u different visuals for sure...also different batches of the same strain...alot of it has to do with the water content of the shroom at harvest...when we picked cowfield ones the potency always depended on the moon and weather conditions..sometimes i would trip face, sometimes a laughing fest where u wake up in the morning and ur muscles hurt from laughing too much...sometimes just a nice buzz...i think the eye opening thing is something that just links us with nature and almost gives u the feeling u r now accountable to ur mother earth, think of the indians...it was a religous ceremony that was the center of their taking mushrooms, peyote,.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

Well guys before my gf's mom gets here today,I am gonna have to move all my growing stuff into my other closet, which means that for about 24hours the shrooms won't get any light. Do you think this will be an issue? I'm gonna put my syringes, and my refrigerated jars into a box and stick them in the corner of my basement to stay cool, and the FC, and incubator will all be hidden in my closet .


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

Before I do that stuff, I will take some pictures of the burmas. I have harvested a couple decent size ones already, just havn't been takin as many pics. Theres a pretty neat mutant one I'll get a picture of. It seems like the thing with the caps rotting has stopped, all the new ones that are coming up seem to be ok.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 3, 2009)

damn dude, at least you didnt push it way too much .... gotta find that good level and stick with it. cant wait to see your new grow man, fucking weed takes forever in the beginning


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2009)

Thunder,thunder,thundercats are go
Lol,sorry


----------



## Isis (Jan 3, 2009)

hey boo  so ive been inspired and i wanna grow some shrooms...god its going to take me forever to learn how to do it. Since i have just started to get this weed thing down, i am going to be realistic and wait until i take my clones next week and then start going back through this thread and getting the shrooms basics down. I like that it seems to take only about a month if ive been reading yours right.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep only a month Isis. YOu should definitely try it out. Its been so much fun!


----------



## Isis (Jan 3, 2009)

seems like a lot of prep work but def worth it. I havent done shrooms for about 6 years, reading your accounts of your latest trip gave me fond memories


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a bit of prep work that goes into it being successful, but I put it together for under 100 bucks, and other then it taking a couple hours to clean, dry, and pressure cook the wild birdseed, none of the rest takes much time really.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

natmoon said:


> Thunder,thunder,thundercats are go
> Lol,sorry


Lol nothing to be sorry for, I love that show, thats why I named my thread the way I did.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

shrooms , o yes i remember the good old days .i loved em,lol.never lau gh so hard in my life, lol.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 3, 2009)

once you make your spore print how do you get the spores into the syringe or into the growing container?


----------



## gogrow (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> once you make your spore print how do you get the spores into the syringe or into the growing container?



first you need a syringe with sterile water, so.... 

boil some water; when it is boiling, fill and empty the syringe with the boiling water a few times to make sure the insides are clean, then fill it with boiling water again....

put syringe in fridge to cool...take it out when it is cooled

sterilize a coffee cup and a knife with alcohol...

scrape spores off of foil into cup, squirt the water from the syringe in, give a little stir and suck it back up..... finished.

btw; you can make more than one syringe from one print, but whole prints make some really dark, spore laden syringes; and prints are fairly easy to come by as long as you know someone growing their own shrooms


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for fielding that gogrow, good explanation. 

So I pulled all my burmas, and took the tray out. It had gotten to the point of no return with the mold. I didn't want it to spread to my KS tray if I could avoid it. I think I got a decent amount off the burma tray, they were all bigger and denser then the KS. 

Sorry I havn't gotten any pics up lately, just been busy. I will soon. The Ks are well into the second flush, and I think they changed how they are growing. They seem like they are staying shorter and squater this time. They look cool. 

I also checked on my SA today. 1 of the jars got hit my a yellow ninja. The rest all look pretty good. One jar is going kinda slow, but its coming along. I shook 3 of them on newyears, and agian tonight. The forth still hasn't been shaken. 

Tomorrow, I am prolly going to tray up my ereals. I have an open spot in the FC, and all of them are done. I just put the last jar in the fridge tonight, its finally done. I've got 6 pints of myc, I was planning on saving one to myc transfer them. Then tray up the other 5 pints. Hopefully it will turn out better results then the burmas did. I really need to get my ass in gear and cook up more jars so I can myc transfer the KS, and the burmas. I'm gonna give them another try since I already have the myc. I might not save an extra jar this time though. I still have part of a syringe, and now I have new burma prints. The KS I am deffinitly going to keep going. They have had some great results I think. I suppose we will see about the Ereals, and SA huh.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds good TC...i neeed to get my ass in gear too and cook up some more jars

you germin' any seeds yet?


----------



## tokeng13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks good bro.


----------



## beeker187 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking good man!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunatly no not yet JG, I was gonna start them tonight once my gf mom left, but we got a weird call from our landlord today. He was askin if we were home, cus he wanted to stop by because he thought he had some wd-40 in the basement. Tell me that isn't a bit strange guys. We told him that we weren't home, but that we knew for a fact that there was no WD-40 in the basement. The mushrooms are out of the way, where he has no reason to ever need to go, but the weed wouldn't be as easily hid.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Unfortunatly no not yet JG, I was gonna start them tonight once my gf mom left, but we got a weird call from our landlord today. He was askin if we were home, cus he wanted to stop by because he thought he had some wd-40 in the basement. Tell me that isn't a bit strange guys. We told him that we weren't home, but that we knew for a fact that there was no WD-40 in the basement. The mushrooms are out of the way, where he has no reason to ever need to go, but the weed wouldn't be as easily hid.


you know where your gonna grow yet ?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 4, 2009)

WTF wd40? thats weird..buy him a can and send him on his way.
I'm hoping that there are no more bumps in the road for you my friend and everything is smooth sailing once everything is a go


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn, that's some weird shit man. I agree with jollygreen, get him a can and just stay on his good side as much as possible. Good luck with your grow


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

maybe he wanted to find out if you were growing herb down there and needed some tips. wow thats improbable.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

i know wat it is , he's jus one of those old nosey ass senile landlords is all,lol.i'm already known to be a real asshole to ppl like that , thats wy they stay away,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> you know where your gonna grow yet ?


Well I have been planning on a tent setup in my basement. This thing the the landlord yesterday was weird though, and so I don't want to make any moves to fast until I have a clue whats up. I've only been renting from this guy sice october, and I have only seen him once since I signed the lease. He came over to take out some screens when he had new windows put in. He hasn't seemed like a snooper, but I can't figured why he didn't just go buy a can, and called us instead. I'm gonna tlak to my unstairs neighbor today, feel him out, make sure we havn't been being loud or anything, and pissing them off. Then I'm gonna talk to the landlord by the end of this week, and try to get a read on him. If it feels ok, then maybe I can start next weekend. This is driving me nuts. I need to get a garden going.

1. the shit we have been smoking is hardly worth it, seedy mids. 
2. I love growing, and its been to long since I've had a real grow. 

I'm real glad I've had these mushrooms going, its been giving me something to do.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I have been planning on a tent setup in my basement. This thing the the landlord yesterday was weird though, and so I don't want to make any moves to fast until I have a clue whats up. I've only been renting from this guy sice october, and I have only seen him once since I signed the lease. He came over to take out some screens when he had new windows put in. He hasn't seemed like a snooper, but I can't figured why he didn't just go buy a can, and called us instead. I'm gonna tlak to my unstairs neighbor today, feel him out, make sure we havn't been being loud or anything, and pissing them off. Then I'm gonna talk to the landlord by the end of this week, and try to get a read on him. If it feels ok, then maybe I can start next weekend. This is driving me nuts. I need to get a garden going.
> 
> 1. the shit we have been smoking is hardly worth it, seedy mids.
> 2. I love growing, and its been to long since I've had a real grow.
> ...


i gotcha ... you renting a house ? maybe theres another room you could use ? i was pissed when the cable guy had to come into my basement to check for something with my cable ... meanwhile it was fucked up because they turned it off at the pole and came inside for basically no reason


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunatly there isn't another room I can use. I have a large walkin closet I thought about using, but there is NO way for my to vent it, or cool it. My 1000w would overheat it in an hour prolly. The closet also has a door to joins to the front entry way of the house, that is shared with the upstairs. So once they started smelling, the neighbors would know what was up. The basment is the only place that seems viable right now. I've tryed to get an of location grow site, but so far no luck. I just hope I can get this all figured out, I've already dumped a bunchof money into getting ready for this grow.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont think its nuthin, hes jus probably to cheap to get another one,yea get him a can ,chat with him and see if hes acting suspicious.But if he's got access to your shit at anytime, i dont know. fortunately this house is paid for.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im with raiderman, it shouldnt be anything but you always got to play it on the safe side.
Talk to your neighbors, resolve any problems there might be which I dont imagine would be any since nobody is going to blast music and be loud and draw attention to themselves when theyve got grow ops.

Then when landlord man comes over, give him a can of wd40 and tell him merry new year or some cheesy shit and let him no that there wasnt a can in the basement but since you're a swell guy you went ahead and got him a fresh can..chat him up..ask how his family is doing or some shit, shake his hand and show him the door. Then you should be in the clear for another 6-8 months.

Then get started with those seeds, fire up that big 1000w, and show us some bud porn and proceed to smoke your face off


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

well when your renting .. the owner just cant barge in at any time ... they have to give notice.... unless its an emergency .... flood, fire ... etc...
i dont know what kinda grow you want to do ? ... maybe you can have a small veg room somewhere else and make it so the flowr room can be moved/taken down quickly ?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

yea wen i first started in the garage and got everything lookin good, damn central heater went out, and i am jus calling him today , had to use fireplce for a month,lol.had to wait till it finished first, .. moving shit around so they can fix itt, always somethin huh thundercat?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think I have a problem with the neighbor, just playing peace keeper. I should have this resolved this week I hope. I've been designing everything so that it will be able to be taken down in a matter of minutes. I'll slide the plants into large bags, and I can put them in my closet. But due to the smell, I won't be able to leave them there long lol. I hope none of that ever has to happen honestly. But I've been trying to be prepared.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

tell me about it , a 6hour put up job ,but taken down in 20 min.


----------



## beeker187 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey tc i am in the middle of the same shit i just rented a detached garage from my landlord and everytime i get close he comes by or something breaks,Its making me paranoid as hell but in the end it will be worth it..Soo good luck with your situation


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 5, 2009)

Well guys its kinda late cus I picked them on saturday, but here are some pictures of the burmas. 

















We each just ate like 3g ish, I say ish cus they were still not completely dry. My gf wanted us to test them out, lol. I think I will have about another 1/4 once they are done drying. I think I'll prolly save those for our head stash, since thats all I have of them till the next batch. The burmas are definitly alot denser then the KS, they were also larger for the most part. Not huge like I was hoping for, but larger. I can't wait to see how these next KS end up. They are staying very short and fat this time.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2009)

in east tex. from texarkana to houston , in the open cattle areas ,cowshits everywhere, you can go through there with one small pass and get a trashbag full ,lol.humidities are real high all the time.hill country.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> in east tex. from texarkana to houston , in the open cattle areas ,cowshits everywhere, you can go through there with one small pass and get a trashbag full ,lol.humidities are real high all the time.hill country.


I grew up around the cow fields outside of Shreveport
and cowshit is indeed everywhere with high humidity weather
Back in my highschool/early college days I would go with a few guys who were a bit more experienced in field hunting.
It was hit or miss most of the time with the fields we hunted, but when we hit, we would hit big.
This one guy used to make tea in a 5g sports cooler and keep it on his porch for anyone and everyone to drink as much as theyd like...good times


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2009)

Whats goin on guys? How has the day been? lol I didn't wake up today till like 6 today. Those Burmas had us up all night  ! I'm really not sure exactly how much I ate like I said they weren't completely dry. I also munched down one more like an hour and a half into it, they weren't coming on very strong. After that kicked in, I was feeling real good! The visuals weren't as active as the KS I don't think. Once they got going they were good, but they were slower, kinda creeping on, and tapering off real slow. The KS came on faster, and after the peak both times, I started to come down fast. Well any way just thought I would post a report for you all! 


Oh and I wish I knew anyone around here, that knew wild mushrooms, cus I live near a whole lot of cow fields! That would be sweet to go get a garbadge bag full!! So JG the guy with the tea? Mushroom tea? Thats great, I can imagine all the little neighborhood kids stoppin by for some ice tea! lol that hilarious


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 6, 2009)

it was actually mushroom koolaid if I remember correctly
and it was delicious


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2009)

Lmao!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds like yall had a good time last night..kind of makes me want to eat some again
Heres a random question but..do yall normally smoke more or less weed when tripping?
For me, it all depends on my hand eye coordination but I'd say less..maybe a bowl on my way to the other side and one on my way back.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2009)

i remeber wen i was 17 i worked at pizza inn and delivered pizz and weed ,lol.great teen job. any way delivered the pizza at a hotel and these guys that were from denver were urging me to hep them find some weed, ithought they were narcs till they showed 10,000 hits of 4 way hit window pain ,several sheets(original LSD)i was very excited , i was sitting ona qarter pound in my car,lol. 6 hits on the qarter bag 25.00 weed.the only thing i can say is pure hallucinations ,lol.12 hours..it took me 6 hours to get from the car to the house,30 ft.yea good ole 1980.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i remeber wen i was 17 i worked at pizza inn and delivered pizz and weed ,lol.great teen job. any way delivered the pizza at a hotel and these guys that were from denver were urging me to hep them find some weed, ithought they were narcs till they showed 10,000 hits of 4 way hit window pain ,several sheets(original LSD)i was very excited , i was sitting ona qarter pound in my car,lol. 6 hits on the qarter bag 25.00 weed.the only thing i can say is pure hallucinations ,lol.12 hours..it took me 6 hours to get from the car to the house,30 ft.yea good ole 1980.



DAMN thats fucking great!
I used to wish I knew a pizza and bud delivery guy..never found him
I did smoke with the pizza delivery guy once..he knocked and I opened the door and he was standing there with my pizza and says to me "hey dude your house smells like mine" haha


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 6, 2009)

about 10 yrs ago, I was gettin bibles for $900....and most of the time it was white blotter. I have had tons..gel tabs,(red,blue,and green) dancing skeletons, jesus christ, airplane, the simpsons, collidascope, and alot more that I cant remember...lol We use to go caving every weekend on acid, we would be underground for 12hrs...then someone died in the cave and they closed it off to the public.....it was 1 of those caves where you had to sign in, and if you wernt signed out after 24hrs the DNR would come lookin 4 u


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 6, 2009)

well, I have some good news and bad news...good news is..Im moving in with my new fling, and the bad news is I might not be on here for a couple weeks till I get everything settled in. I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 7, 2009)

hell ,my ass cant stop laughing long enuff to do much else wen i'm on shrooms.lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Ya JG we had a pretty good time the other night. I've been having a blast for the last week in general lol. I have a tendancy to smoke more weed. I like to have at least 3-4 blunts rolled before I eat them. I smoke one about 10-15 minutes after I eat them, seems to help them come on smooth, then another prolly 30-45 minutes into it, then if I have a third I like to prolly another half hour after that. Then its nice to have one to come down with. I have a hard time with bowls on shrooms too.

Raiderman, that was was a great story from the past. I've never tryed acid, I wanted to last summer when a friend said he could get some good stuff. I just don't want to end up with some bunk shit like when I tryed X. I've gotta friend whos father inlaw was a chemist, I'm waiting for him to cook up a batch!! I agree with not being able to do much on shrooms. Once I really start to peak I just like to chill, and relax. I don't like having to concentrate on trying to stuff. 

Also Kush that sweet you and the new lady are hitting it off so well. lol, don't forget your RIU crew! You know what they say " Buds  before bitchs" lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Heres some pictures of the second flush on the KS tray. You can see what I mean about them staying short, and getting fat. I real interested to see what happens with this batch. There are a couple small ones that look like the first ones did too. This stuff is so facinating!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

So I'm finally getting around to traying up my ereals. I may also cook some WBS. I need to, I've just been being lazy lately. So I'm gonna try something too. I'm gonna mix some of the water crystals I got for my soil in with the myc and verm mixture. I'm just gonna do a small cup like that, and see what happens, if it doesn't kill them, I was thinking it might make them bigger. Just a little experiment.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 7, 2009)

Lookin good TC...and as for buds before bitches....Im gonna have to say bitches on this 1...lol She hasnt smoked in 5 yrs, I gave her 1 hit off of a kush joint and it blew her away!!! Im a bad influence on every1 I meet...hehe Oh well, she loved it!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 7, 2009)

hahahaha,lol.thats funny shit there.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol, thats great! Why did she stop smoking? Good reason or lame? Cus I mean shit how can you not smoke the Kush. Lol, I bet she loves smokin yours kush! lmao  HAha I kill me! Any way I'm gonna try to get up some pics of the KS tray, the second flush is coming along great. Its gonna have some big guys in it. I also got my Ereals trayed yesterday. I made a full size tray with about 4.5 pints of myc. Then I also made a small tupperware tray that I added some moistened water crystals to. I'm curious to see what happens. If it grows some nice monster shrooms, I'm addin crystals to my next big tray!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2009)

Well heres some pictures from today, there coming along nicely!



























I think a couple of them are gonna be pretty nice size. None from the last tray looked even close to as big as these.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics,those mushys look great.
Have you or does anyone grow fly agarics?
As far as i know they are the strongest mushys in the world


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2009)

No I don't know any one that has grown them, as far as I know they will make you trip, but they will also destroy your liver I think. They aren't psiliocybin mushrooms I don't think.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah....they are basicly a poison mushroom that you can eat...but with caution! I wouldnt!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2009)

Ya thats what I thought. I've read about people tripping on them, but from what I understand its very dangerous, and tares you up from the inside. I don't need to mess with anything like that.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

yea ... i wouldnt fuck with that shit either ..
any decisions on startn some green ?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I think I have things settled down with the landlord. I have to make one phone call to him tomorrow to make sure hes done, but I think I'm gonna be good to go. I may go to the hydro shop this weekend, and get the panda film I need, and try to get some net pots if they have any big enough. I'm gonna take a look at the nutes, but prolly won't get those this weekend, I won't need them for a couple more weeks. I got some seed starter peat pots the other day, to germ my seeds in. All I think I still need are the baskets, another air pump, a couple sponges, the panda film, and my fan and carbon filter. Other then that stuff, and nutes I think I'm ready to get started. I'm sure I'll think of more stuff as I go, thats how it always is. I want to get a decent PH/PPM meter too.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

oh man ... theres always plenty more "STUFF"
im pretty much dont buying stuff for now tho ...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol ya I've noticed that. There is always somthing else it would be nice to have. I'm tryin to keep it a simple as possible, but that only gets you so far.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

i was able to do my whole setup for around 1g


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I didn't pay for my HPS, so that helps, but the fan and filter will be a couple hundred, and nutes will be a good amount, but other then that I've kept things pretty cheap. I'm around 200 right now I think.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

thats good, my hps and hood were a nice chunk of it


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

also i spent like 160$ on a new GE dehumidifier ... that i dont even need right now... dont know if i ever will need it ... for my grow room n e way ... when spring/summer come around i know my basment is gonna get at least 10degrees warmer ... my temps are like 58 in the veg room 60-64 flowering ... and like 54 lights out


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2009)

Well the rest of my burmas I have left are dried, I have 8.6 dry not counting what we ate the other night obviously. So not great, but decent. I also picked the majority of the second flush of the KS tray at about 4 o'clock this morning. I knew they were getting close to done when I went to bed, and happened to wake up, so I checked on them. The biggest ones had torn their veils, so I pulled them, and some of the smaller ones around them cus there were all together. There are prolly 8-12 more still growing in the tray. The Ereal trays are both starting to colonize pretty well. I havn't noticed any problems with the water crystals so far. That small tray is still colonizing, so we'll see if it finishs, and if it will fruit ok. The large tray looks great though. I'm hoping it performs better then the burmas did. Also my SA jars are about fully colonized, atleast 3 of the 4 the 4th is just going slow like the one ereal jar did. But still no more contams so that good. I'll get a weight on the second KS flush once they dry, I havn't bothered yet.


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2009)

mmmm enjoy...wish i had a few shrooms this weekend  hope to get started maybe next week just got this cloner so trying to get that done asap. ttyl tc


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2009)

Whats up Isis, thanks for stoppin by. Well guys here's some pics of the two trays I just cased! Theres also one of the second flush of the KS most are drying, just a couple left in the tray. I can't wait to see these ereals pin! 












Latta!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 10, 2009)

looks good bud!...You are gonna love the ereals...great pin sets!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

how long are you gonna grow these for ? or are you gonna keep em goin as long as possible ?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm prolly gonna grow them for years to come my friend. I really find the whole thing fascinating, and once I get burned out on eating them, it will be easier to stock pile them for bulk! I'd love to have a stock pile of a bunch of differant strains, 1/4 lb of this , 1/4 lb of that.


----------



## gogrow (Jan 11, 2009)

Kushcrosser said:


> looks good bud!...You are gonna love the ereals...great pin sets!



thats what im betting on... i've never grown shrooms, but i have haunted the shroomery for about 2mos... and ereal has the most rhizomorphic growth i have ever seen.... have a 1/2pt jar that just finished colonizing today... couple o' days and we will see what it looks like


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it, I checked them today, and there s already some myc visable on the surface of the casing! I picked a few more off the KS tray today, and tomorrow, I will be cleaning the surface, and recasing it again. I'll prolly let it float in some water again, this second flush was pretty decent, so I don't think it hurt anything. What do you guys think of me trying to flip the tray and recase it upside down? Think its worth trying?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2009)

Well its after new years, and its time to start the buds!!! I'm gonna start germinating them tonight. I'm gonna float them in a cup over night, and put them in starter plugs when they crack. I'm going to be germing 8 seeds to start, 3 purple power, 3 thai skunk, and 2 one of which is durban poison, the other is either durban, or super silver haze. I'm going to be giving the durban, and SShaze to a friend once that are rooted and he will be growing them out, I'll be taking clones once they are big enough too. Of the other 6 I germ, we'll see how many germ, if need be I'll germ some of my power skunks too. I want to end up with 4 females, that I can put into the individual scrogs. I'll take clones off them and flower the clones to sex the mothers. I'm prolly gonna let the mothers veg for a good amount of time. I'm gonna take 3-4 clones from each one, so I should be able to get a decent little sog harvest if I flower them once they root. Maybe even do this twice will I veg the mothers. Any way here we go!!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome man, finally! Those are some nice strains. Hope you get enough females bro! Are you going to do a journal for the grow like the shrooms?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm gonna journal it right here, with is THundercats Grooooow(s) I just forgot the s when I named it lol. I started this thread as a weed grow journal, just had to delay the weed grow. I'm modifiing a few plans, and just trying to make things work.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah man, that's what I thought. Keep us updated!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh I will, I'm gonna try to be good and accurate with everything. Its the first time I've grown multiple strains, so I want to try to document everything well. See what helps, and what doesn't. I need to get a paper journal too. I've got the 8 seeds in my incubator since last night. I decided to go with the paper towel method to germ them. Hopefully they will crack today, so I can get them into the peat plugs asap, and then under a light. I'm going to have to start them in my closet till I see exactly whats up with the landlord, but I didn't want to put off germing them any longer. So they will be vegging under the cfl hood I made, and once things are in the clear, I'll set up my tent, and fire up the 1000w. Theres still stuff I gotta get anyway for the tent, I havn't made it to a hydro shop yet to pick up.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

hey man, good to hear your finally starting up !


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I just checked them a bit ago, and one had split just a bit, and I could see the tip of the tap root. I'm gonna stick it in a starter plug in the morning I think. Hopefully by then the others will have caught up!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 12, 2009)

kool! u strtin a grow!..just took some digi pics...16 days of flower...gonna start an azurenceans grow next week also


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2009)

Make sure you document the azures, I want to see those! Leave me a link once you get it going.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 12, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Make sure you document the azures, I want to see those! Leave me a link once you get it going.


count on it! they are going to strt in the pans but i have an area prepared outside for them so i can grow a shitload! the area is 10 x 20...these things really adapt well to my area...by the time i have buds i should have some nice shrooms too!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2009)

Very sweet man! I've got two differant cube strains dryed and ready to go right now, and I have a third getting ready to start pinning.


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2009)

youre an animal!! lol Muah!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I have two seeds that popped tap roots, one of the durbans, and one of the purple powers. I let them get like 3/8" long, then stuck them in the peat plugs. They are now in my incubator till they pop up. That incubator was humid this morning, felt like summer in florida, lol. 

I'm not sure yet, but I may have to take the 1000whps tag off this grow. Its a worst case kinda thing, but if I have to I think I can do this whole growin my closet with my cfls. I don't want to, but I can't use my hps in the closet, so like I said worst case. We'll see what happens in the next month or so by the time I'm ready to flower some clones.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh also the Ereal trays are both looking really good. They are both getting some great ryzo growth on them. The one tray its growing right up the side of the tray. I think these are gonna be some great pins sets. 

I still havn't gotten around to recasing the KS tray yet either, but its still producing. They aren't as big, but its got new growth all over it. I might get it cased today though.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 14, 2009)

whats the problem with the 1000w? you not doing the tent anymore?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2009)

As long as my landlord stays out of my hair I will be going to the tent once I start to flower, and I will be using the 1000w. If for some reason he doesn't stay out of my hair, I may keep them in the closet. I'm still buying supplies for the basement grow, and the tent, so I'm planning on using it if I can for sure. I actually still need to find a machinist that I can have weld a flange on my hood. The end piece of the hood comes off, so it isn't the whole thing, but it still looks weird.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 15, 2009)

hey thundercat:
have you thought about "walling" in the tent meaning build yourself a wall with a door you can lock in front of or out of a corner in your basment? and since it will be more for just hiding and securing it doesnt have to be all 16" on center studding and all that, just a wall and door to hide the tent ya know. I could send you some plans if you give me dimensions of your space.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> hey thundercat:
> have you thought about "walling" in the tent meaning build yourself a wall with a door you can lock in front of or out of a corner in your basment? and since it will be more for just hiding and securing it doesnt have to be all 16" on center studding and all that, just a wall and door to hide the tent ya know. I could send you some plans if you give me dimensions of your space.


its not his house ... still cant leave that there when landlord comes to get shit out of basement or whatever


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 15, 2009)

but it wouldnt be permanent wall, more like private storage, at the least it would stop him from seeing it, and he would be forced to call you and tell you he needs to get in there, but if you know you have an empty space meaning you took all his crap an put it to the side, you would know he is just trying to be nosy. done properly it would conceal the tent, the smell to a degree, and be secure to random walk ins.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

so landlord says "wtf is that ?"
and the line is "private storage" ?

if you were the landlord what would u think ?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2009)

Not a bad idea, I could easily build a little temp room. I'll talk to my gf about it. One reason I am leaning away from something like that is the money to build it. I already have alot invested in the tent and other supplies, and that would be a bit more. I had considered something like that in the first place. I thought about offering to finish the basement for the guy, tell him I wanted a nice work out room. Finish part or all ot it, and have a room with a lock. But honestly I think I'm gonna be ok as is. Part of why I designed the tent was so that it was easily taken down, and the plants could be moved to my huge walk in closet. I hope that none of this ever has to happen, but I think I'm prepared as long as he calls before he comes it will only take about 10 minutes to dissassemble it all, and move the plants. 

On a further note, one more of the purple powers has finally cracked, I should be able to stick it in a plug tomorrow.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2009)

Well guys I went to the mall tonight, we were gonna go to the movies, but that fell through. So we stopped in the tiny ass head shop thats there, and we found a sweet stemless bubbler! We're breaking it in right now with some nugs I got the other day. Hits very smooth, and I can't wait till it colors up, it's gonna be sweet. Thought I would post some pics of it clean. 










































Oh ya so we almost didn't buy it cus I found this crack near the bottom, but I got the guy to give me half off. So I got it for 30 bucks!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 16, 2009)

nice pipe tcat! bet it smokes nice!...dude im seein some nice buds strtin! im on day 20 check them out!...also got the azures strted...once my jars are ready, they are going direectly to the outdoors...should have some pics of them soon


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet man, I'll definitly check them out. And the bubbler hits great!! I got my second purple power into thepeat plug, and I'm still waiting for them to push up!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the bubbler man, its got a nice shape to it..never seen one like that


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2009)

Ya, I'm lovin it, like its Mc'y D's!! I really like stemless bubblers ingeneral, some of the coolest glass pieces I've ever seen.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 16, 2009)

That's weird man. I just got a bubbler yesterday too. yours is nicer though.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2009)

lol thanks man! You take pics of yours?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2009)

Well guys I now have one seedling above ground! Three are in peat plugs, and one of the purple powers broke ground this morning. Its goin under the cfls today.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2009)

I also finally got my ass around to cleaning off the KS tray, and getting it ready to recase. I have it soaking in the fridge right now. I'll give it a couple hours, and then recase it. Just for the hell of it, I went a head and flipped the tray, if nothing happens with in a week, I'll flip it back, and see what happens. I just thought I would try it, the bottom was so nice and clean!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I woke up to another PP seedling poking its head about ground. I've got them under my cfl hood, with it about 13 inchs above them. Once they get some leaves on them I'll lower it down more. The one that popped yesterday is already showing some leaves so hopefully they are gonna take off. I put my power skunk seeds in to germ, hopfully some more of these will start cracking! I've got the seedlings under 24 hour light right now, I need to get another timer. I'm hoping this doesn't screw with my mushrooms, cus its in the same closet. I put up a dark green sheet infront of the mushrooms, and it filters alot of the light, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue. With any luck I'll be able to put these starter plugs into my 2 liter starter pots in the next day or 2. I'm just waiting on the first signs of root growth.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

nice man, almost time to start takn a couple pics


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll prolly take some tonight just for the hell of it, The sprouts are both lookin ok, one is barely above the ground. My Ereals also started pinning today! Both the big and little trays are gonna have nice pin sets. Its gonna be an exciting week I think. So far the water crystals don't seem to have hurt anything. The myc colonized both trays about the same speed, and both have pins on them. Both trays have some great ryzo growth, I'll show it in the pics. Any way talk to you guys latta.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2009)

So I went ahead and took some pics for you guys. A couple of the little purple powers, and a couple of the Ereal trays. Hope you enjoy. There are a ton of ereal pins, I'm really looking forward to this batch.
































Haveing the cfls in the closet has also allowed my to lower the thermostat in my house, so the money spent on electricity will be saved in gas!! I've been keeping the temp at like 73 so the mushrooms would be the right temp, but now I can lower the house temp down to like 69 and the mushrooms have been staying at like 74-75 so I think its working out well.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 20, 2009)

hell yeah t-cat!....check out my new avitar! day 24 flower!...the azures have also begun....all outdoors!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2009)

very sweet twisted lookin real nice!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2009)

So as you guys know, I've been kinda disapointed with how my seeds have been germing. So today after still no growth from the 5 other seeds, or the 5 power skunks, I desided I was gonna stick the seeds into the starter plugs, and see if it makes any differance. This is how I had always started my seeds, just put them in the plugs, and kept them moist. In the past it always worked well. Hopfully I see some more action in the next couple days, atleast from the power skunks. If not, I'm gonna have to order some seeds, or something to get my hands on some genetics. I wish I could find some clones, but unfortunatly I don't know anyone local.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

maybe they're just duds man, paper towel method has been 100% with the good seeds i ordered... i had some old ass bag seed and still had like 80% 
.. i did give the good seeds their own paper towel tho .. 1 for 1


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2009)

Well if thats the case, that just sucks. In my last grow I was 90% with just the plugs. Seriously though, 10 duds out of 13 those are some bad odds. I might just have to order some seeds. I was gonna awhile ago, but then I got these seeds. Man its gonna take forever to get them too. Do you guys order to your houses, and how do you pay when you order seeds, I've heard several differant opinions on that.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well if thats the case, that just sucks. In my last grow I was 90% with just the plugs. Seriously though, 10 duds out of 13 those are some bad odds. I might just have to order some seeds. I was gonna awhile ago, but then I got these seeds. Man its gonna take forever to get them too. Do you guys order to your houses, and how do you pay when you order seeds, I've heard several differant opinions on that.


i got mine at attitude, within 8 days.. and they forgot the free super skunk which i had to tell them about ... few emails .. and 10days after i got those... went to my moms house, i know k1ng and other people just send em to theirs.
and i used my cc .. on the bill it looked like a subscription to a gay mens magazine


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet works for me!

I appreciate the straight info bro. If I can swing it there might be some real weed coming boys!!!! and girls!!! lol!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok so I tried to place an order at attitude, but there was a problem with the payment. I don't know if it has to do with our bank or what, so I am gonna figure that out tomorrow! But hopefully I'll have some more seeds coming soon! I can't swing the Ak47 yet unfortunatly, so I decided that since all my other girls are gonna be mostly sativa, I wanted to get some pure indica!! So I'm gonna order some legends collection afghan Kush!! Its only 3 seeds, but I'm sure they are quality, and the afghan kush should be some very very sticky bud. My gf wants to do some baking, so the trim will be great!! I'm also gonna get a ten pack of KC brains Mango. I've used KC before with great results, so I figured for 20 bucks I'll try some more, and I love mangos!! So with any luck I'll get things worked out during business hours tomorrow!!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 21, 2009)

definitly use attitude...i've ordered from them several times and always been happy...thanks for stoppin by my thread t-cat, the way ive always done my seeds is just sticking them in the soil and using a sprayer for the first week..u just want to moisten the soil, not wet it...it works 90 percent of the time


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so I tried to place an order at attitude, but there was a problem with the payment. I don't know if it has to do with our bank or what, so I am gonna figure that out tomorrow! But hopefully I'll have some more seeds coming soon! I can't swing the Ak47 yet unfortunatly, so I decided that since all my other girls are gonna be mostly sativa, I wanted to get some pure indica!! So I'm gonna order some legends collection afghan Kush!! Its only 3 seeds, but I'm sure they are quality, and the afghan kush should be some very very sticky bud. My gf wants to do some baking, so the trim will be great!! I'm also gonna get a ten pack of KC brains Mango. I've used KC before with great results, so I figured for 20 bucks I'll try some more, and I love mangos!! So with any luck I'll get things worked out during business hours tomorrow!!



word let us know .... i did a small order .. like $130 and got 7 different strains  ... if you do a big order ur cc company may think its fraud and deny it the first time ..


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

It wasn't a big order, only cam to like 80 bucks after shipping and everything. They did deny it cus it was overseas, and they didn't want it to be fraud. But I got it all fixed this morning, and the seeds are ordered. I have 3 legends collection afghan Kush (fem unfortunatly) and 10 KC brains mangos coming. Hopefully by the time they get here I'll already have a few more of my seeds starting, and have a nice mix of buds. If alot of my seeds decide to finally start, I prolly won't even plant these, but will see. I'm kinda excited about the kush. Now its all about the wait of them getting here............................................................................................................................................................................







man are they here yet, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

ive had good luck with my fem seeds so far


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have any doubt in the quality of the fem seeds, I'm actually counting on them being good for the price, and the fact I only got 3 seeds. I would just like to get a nice afghan male, to get some pollen from. I'll have to settle for a getting a male form one of my other strains, and having some nice afghan females!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

i c , im not gonna fuck around with breeding for a long time !


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

I find it facinating, and I've grown a couple times now, so "if" I get the chance, I'd like to try some breeding. If nothing else just for the experiance. I don't have the room right now to do a breeding grow, and really do it right, grow out 100 seeds, and find the best of the best. But maybe someday, and in the mean time I'll play around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I thought last night it said my freebie was gonna be something called pure gold I think. But after I ordered this morning, it said I got a fem white widow, so thats cool. Gotta love the widow right, and obviously the 5 power skunks too.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 21, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I thought last night it said my freebie was gonna be something called pure gold I think. But after I ordered this morning, it said I got a fem white widow, so thats cool. Gotta love the widow right, and obviously the 5 power skunks too.


lucky you! definitly love the widow...they gave me the power skunks and a fem gigabud...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never grown widow, but last summer my buddy had what he called white widow for about 2 weeks, and I loved that shit, it rocked my world. Deffinitly the best I've smoked since then. Oh actually I take that back, I smoked one bowl of lemon G a month or two ago, that was super dank!! I'm really hoping that some of the stuff I have going does start. I think I'm gonna start atleast one afghan even if my current ones grow, just to have it, but really it would be nice to juat have the seeds for the future, rather then needing them right now. I'd like to have a well rounded seed library by october when we move. Then I won't ever have to order seeds again. We'll move, and I can get started right away hopfully.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 21, 2009)

i just took cuttings off the 2 WW i have started from seed going to sex them as soon as i see roots out the pellets, and i can tell one is male and one is female by the way they are growing one is all tall and lanky and the other short and bushy, I have always used the damp paper towel to sprout my seeds 100% sprout that way. cant wait for you to get that widow going so we can compare!!


----------



## noonehome (Jan 21, 2009)

and rep to ya Thundercat
Have not read the whole thing but I am starting at the beginning

no


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm finally getting around to cooking up some more wbs. I really hope it doesn't get screwed up like the last two times I've cooked, that was discouraging. Then once I've got some more jars it will finally be time to myc transfer. I'm gonna do the KS first, since they have been my favorite so far. The ereals might take that title soon though. They are pinning like crazy I'll get some more pics in a bit. There is gonna be a ton of them guys, I'm stoked. I just went to lowes, and got some vermiculite, and I also picked up the piece of 4" ducting I need to make my 1000w hood air cooled. When I was there I found some 6 inch inline fans for like 25 bucks, supposed to be 250cfm. Have any of you guys tried these. Its alot cheaper then then ones I was looking at that were over 100. Then finally I got a couple packs of morning glory seeds. I've heard its a pretty interesting trip if you make tea from them, so I might try that in the next couple days.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet man! Those are some awesome strains!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to both of them, but esspecially the Kush. I wanna see that resin after some time under the 1000w


----------



## unity (Jan 21, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I'm finally getting around to cooking up some more wbs. I really hope it doesn't get screwed up like the last two times I've cooked, that was discouraging. Then once I've got some more jars it will finally be time to myc transfer. I'm gonna do the KS first, since they have been my favorite so far. The ereals might take that title soon though. They are pinning like crazy I'll get some more pics in a bit. There is gonna be a ton of them guys, I'm stoked. I just went to lowes, and got some vermiculite, and I also picked up the piece of 4" ducting I need to make my 1000w hood air cooled. When I was there I found some 6 inch inline fans for like 25 bucks, supposed to be 250cfm. Have any of you guys tried these. Its alot cheaper then then ones I was looking at that were over 100. Then finally I got a couple packs of morning glory seeds. I've heard its a pretty interesting trip if you make tea from them, so I might try that in the next couple days.



You got a pic of those fans bro?
Are you sure you don't want to use a 6" instead of a 4" for your light cooling? A 4" fan would have to overcome a lot of static in order to get enough airflow through a 4" hole!? $25 will not buy a durable fan with any static performance  I wish it would! 

You can check these out:
http://www.fantech.net/fr.htm

Unity


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have a pick, I am going to be using 6 inch fans, the hood just has a 4 inch duct, I am using a reducer to hook up the fans and carbon filter and everything it will all be 6 inch. I was thinking about using 2 of those fans actually one near the light, and one at the other end of the tube by the carbon filter. They are designed for home use, to hook into you hvac system on your house and improve air flow. They also had 8 inch, but I don't want to go that big. I thought that 2 6 inch should give pretty good air flow.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 22, 2009)

That really pisses me off that the P skunks didnt do a damn thing for you man. Seriously, I figured theyd do pretty well - not just because i had so many of them, but because in the description at the Tude was pretty damn good. But if the Pskunk is that shitty, id expect just about everything else that g13 labs is putting out to be that shitty aswell. Also cuz the beans are so small, thats another indicator of the quality too i spose. But the one skunk that i started off in that 16oz cup, it germed n sprouted no problem man, i dont get it. Bah, either way i aint happy with that shit man. Hit me up tomorrow, n well talk. Did the other seeds sprout out though? I forgot which other ones you got ahold of. 

At any rate man, ive told you before, n ill say it again, its awesomme to see you finally start your grow up man. Get that shit goin, so we can see some good shit growin from your direction!. N im guessing you dont have a problem with a staggered grow (as in starting one plant one day, another plant a couple days later, ect..), n thats a good thing man -- once you get your KCs n Legends, hit me up. Legends is good quality seeds man, ive heard ALOT of good things about them. Ive picked up the Strawberry Blue, NY47, NY Special, Yumboldt, and im probably gonna pick up the rest of the collection eventually too if these ones turn out to be the diggity i think they will be. But yeah man, youll be sweeter than yoohoo once you get them bitches. Your in the same neck of the woods as me, so youll get your seeds in 8 days. Its usually foolproof. Ive had two deliveries that took 10 days, but never more than that. 

But yeah anwyays, hit me up whenever you get ahold of them bro. I forgot that im writin another letter to send out to the FanClub, lol. 

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm really hoping the power skunks will still germ, they have only been trying since sunday,which is still awhile, but when I germed some back seed last spring it took a couple of them two weeks to germ, but that was becuase they were cold then. Currently 2 of the purple powers have sprouted, and are looki pretty good. One isvery short, but getting its first leaves out, and the other is about an inch and a half tall, and has its first leaves. One of the durbans cracked, and got a nice tap root, but hasn't done anything since I put it in the peat plug. We'll see what happens. 

But having a staggered grow won't hurt anything to much for me. Roomshouldn't be an issue, and I'm planning on vegging the plants I scrog for a prolly 2 months( we'll see how fast they grow) with alot of training, so they should even out in the end.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 22, 2009)

That is the same fan I use. I put my filter at the end and tied it into my vented hood then within a foot or so I put the 6" inline fan. It pushes through 2 90's and has plenty of umph on the outlet so don't let people tell you it is a shity fan. It works great.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah excellent thanks for the feed back 5 oclock! It looked like a decent fan, and since it was designed for home hvac use, I figured it was prolly decent quality.

Well I never posted those pics yesterday, and its good, cus I would be posting more tonight, I'm just home on my lunch break, but I just checked everything, and the Ereals are going crazy!!!! Seriously there is hardly any spot on the tray that isn't covered with shrooms. Also one of the power skunks is starting to poke its head above soil. So that will be the third to break ground. It still has the seeds husk on it, but its right at ground level at the moment.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok so pics will be up shortly, they are loading on to photobucket right now. Things are lookin pretty good finally. Except for a small area of sort of black lookin mold, on the small Ereal tray, everything else looks great. I'm gonna leave them in long enough to get this first flush done, it should only be another day or two for a couple of them. Then I'll pull that tray. It was only an experiment any ways. I don't know if the crystals did it, but that should have been the only extra variable. But its got a couple good size mushrooms on it. I also myc transfered my KS. Of the 6 jars I cooked last night 3 got cooked on the bottom. I don't know what is causeing this, but its pissing me off. I emptied one out, then poured the good part of the other two into it. We'll see if it gets contamed. I still have about half a pint of colonized KS myc in the fridge, I will cook up some more and tranfer the rest soon. I think I have mold in one more of the SA jars as well. Three of them are pretty much colonized, but the fourth has been taking its time, and I looked today, and it looks like mold starting. But I'm not worried about it. I still have 3 good pints, and about 5cc of spores for the SA. So I'll be able to fruit some, and get prints, and still colonize more with the spores in the mean time. I've been seriously thinking about getting another FC so I could do 4 trays at a tiime instead of just 2. 

Well now what makes it an even better night, 2 of the power skunks are starting to come up, and I peaked at the others, and I think all the power skunks might sprout, and maybe the last purple power. Possibly even one of the thais, I couldn't get a good look at them. So the next couple days should be exciting. I can't wait to get them into the 2liters. I need to go get some ph down, some lime for my soil, and I was gonna look for some worm castings, and bat guano for the soil mix too. I wanna have some nice rich soil. The stuff I got is supposed to be all organic, so I'm gonna keep everything else as organic as possible. I'd like to get a silica booster, I think its in seaweed extract, and I know several companies sell differant ones. I also need to get to the hydro store, so I can pick up my panda film, and so I can decide on nutes finally. I'm open to suggestions guys. I want to keep it simple, and if possible organic. I've thought about doing some guano teas to add some extra boost once in a while, but I wouldn't mind running atleast a good organic base nute, and boosters. I had been thinking about using the fox farm grow big, and big bloom respectively (veg/flower), and tiger bloom as well. I loved how well Kings girls grew, so I can only hope mine like it as much. well heres the pics, there finally done.





































Enjoy guys I sure am.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 23, 2009)

hello man! puff puff pass>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 23, 2009)

best of luck wit the scrog!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks man, I'm really looking forward to it. Thanks for stoppin by the journal too. I'm really getting excited about things now. All of the power skunks are breaking ground this morning. So now I have 5 power skunks, and 2 purple powers. So as long as these all grow, I think I'm only gonna plant one of the afghan seeds. That will give me a great mix of buds, and I'll still have afghan seeds for the future.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2009)

Well guys things are well. I started harvesting the ereals last night, then more this morning, I imagine the rest will either be done when I get home from work tonight, or at least by morning. I can say that I definitely got more then a oz again just from the feel of the mushrooms, and how many there are. I pulled a hand full (maybe 4-5g dry) off the small tray, but the big tray is packed!! I also decided to flip the KS tray back over last night. I found a handfull of mushrooms trying to grow on the bottom. So I cleaned it up, and lightly recased it again, and its back in the FC. I don't know if I'll get anyhting off it, but its not contamed, so it can't hurt to see right. I suppose both of my experiments have been failures, I didn't get any big huge mushrooms from the water crystals, and flipping the tray doesn't work, lol, but atleast I learned something on both accounts. I'm getting ready to mix up some soil and put these seedlings into the 2liter bottles. I'm going to mix 3 parts soil, with 1part perlite, and 1 part vermiculite. Also I'll add some wate crystals to that to hold moisture cus I think it should drian pretty well with that mix. I haven't gotten any worm castings yet, I'll mix that in the large batch of soil for the final transplant. 

Heres some pics of the Ereals. So far I've been impressed with how well these and the KS have both grown. I wish they were bigger, but I suppose I can't complain about quantity either. So far I havn't seen any growth in the jars I myc transfered. But I figured it could take a couple days since the myc was in the fridge for the last month. I put a large tablespoon of myc into each jar, so I think that should be plenty to get them colonizing. 






















I might take some more pics after the sprouts are all transplanted we'll see wht time it is. Latta guys TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2009)

So apparently the "organic soil" I thought I bought is not actually soil. I finally looked at the bags, its called "Incred-A-Soil. Apparently its an all organic compost. It says on the bag not to use as a soil, what do you guys think? It only says its got 1.5% N, 1% phosphates, and 2% potash, do you think mixed with the perlite, and vermiculite this could work, I just don't want to fuck these plants up. And I have 6 bags of this stuff now!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 24, 2009)

Seeing all those mushrooms makes my mouth water. I love them but have a very hard time finding them where I live.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2009)

Where in the midwest are you at, I used to live in Indiana for awhile.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 24, 2009)

Deep in the heart of it all my friend.....Not to far from chi town, not far from St Louis and not far from Indy


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah fun the middle of the flat lands, lol. I had a buddy from St louis. so 5 oclock, are you a soil guy or hydro? Did you read my delema with the "soil", what do you think?


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude return that stuff and buy a bale of Promix HP or BX with mycorise! Promix is the shit bro, wouldn't use anything else!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm gonna go get either some promix, or some FF ocean forest. Just for an experiment I'm gonna plant 1 of them in a mix of 2 parts compost, 1 part verm, 1 part perlite. We'll see what happens, I can't go get any other soil till tuesday.


----------



## slingblade (Jan 24, 2009)

thats simular to my reflector im using 20 25 watt 100 cfl 2000 watts


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 24, 2009)

hey thundercat:
what i do is just use the perlite, vermiculite, and spag moss, take a look at a few of the last posts on my journal. I ended up cutting out the additives to my soiless mix to cut down on costs, about 75$ for all 3 in the big ass bags (5cu yds i think), i go from transplanting clone to veg 2 times a month before i need a new bag of per and verm, {so far I have potted 98 grow bags and went thru 3 bags of perm and verm}( the spag moss lasts for about 4 bags of the other before it is replaced because of the mix ratio) 
pros 
to this mixture is that is easy to flush, soils with "additives" in them you really never flush that stuff out, organic or not it is still stuff in the soil that isnt coming out during the flush ya know
its cheaper per volume than that other stuff
and its easier to get ahold of, at least where i live theres 3 stores that carry the big bags within 10mins of my house
cons
are the plants really only get feed whatever you put in the water, but if your using good nutes that shouldnt be a problem
mixing big volumes of perlite really suck!! get a respirator when you mix it up and dont mix it in your grow room, the dust will get on everything!!

i choppy my first crop tonite!! but the soil i used in that batch had worm castings in it and during my flush the water never came out totally clear, I think its cause of the worm castings which i cut out of the next batches, well see anyway but the test buds i took from this crop did have a slight harshness to the back of the throat, im hoping that is gone with this finished batch. (which i think still could go another week but i need the funds before then!!)


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 24, 2009)

Lookin good TC!! Have you ever thought about gettin a baby bloomer? Its a mini hydro set-up. It will hold 10 plants in half gal pots, and doesnt take up much space at all. Its like 12 x 36 inches, and only about a foot tall. If you look at the pics of the clones in my kush and SS log you will see it.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 24, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ah fun the middle of the flat lands, lol. I had a buddy from St louis. so 5 oclock, are you a soil guy or hydro? Did you read my delema with the "soil", what do you think?


Soil. I have read most of your thread but it was so long that after 10 pages I skipped to the end. You can check out my grow through my link in my sig.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I'm glad you've been hangin around, seem nice enough,lol. If you really skipped to the endafter 10 pages then you missed all the really cool stuff. Ijust started to get mushroom harvests the last several weeks. I had alot of pics of the progress. I'm just now finally getting this grow on the way! Its lookin good too. 

All of the power skunks are up and lookin happy guys!! Also the last of the 3 purple powers is also up and happy! The other two purple powers I decided today to put into a mix of that compost with some perlie, and some verm. Its more of an experiment then anything. I might have to seriously think about whether I'm gonna stay soil, or go hydro. I havn't really invested any money in soil except the compost which I am gonna give to my brother for his out door veggy garden! So I may go hydro, I gotta look at my options, I need something that can be moved very easily, and I reallywould like to still do my scrogs. Ah and if I go to hydro I can't try the air baskets. Well I gotta think. Talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)

damn man... another nice shroom harvest  ... just wait till you can pull some green


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 25, 2009)

Sucks about the soil you bought. Are you sure its straight compost or maybe its a mix. 

Anyways man I really recommend getting some pro-mix I love the stuff and would never grow in anything else.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2009)

NSW I think thas what I'm gonna do, I hope they have it at lowes. I'm goin before work tomorrow, and then I'll be able to get my seedlings transplanted. I decided I'm gonna stick with soil this grow, then maybe bridge the gap to hydro next round. I just don't have the money to invest to do hydro right at the moment. 

So I wieghed the shrooms tonight, I'd say they are already about 80% dry. I had 56g not counting a HUGE pile of aborts, and little guys under an inch. So yes another nice shroom harvest for sure. All together I believe I've harvested about 3 oz since I started this project.

And 420, I can't wait till I finally get some green again. Its gonna be a long couple months, lol. I'm really hoping I can get atleast 3 harvests by october! My scrog plants will take longer to veg, but I plan on flowering several batchs of clones as soon as they root.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2009)

Well everything is going well. I got some potting soil. Its called black magic, sounds like it should be decent stuff, supposed to be all organic. I'm gonna transplant either tomorrow or Wednesday. The little guys are looking really good. The PP all look nice. One of them is supper short, but its already getting its second set of leaves. The other one that was the first to sprout is looking great its second leaves are out, and its staying nice and short as well. The power skunks stretched alittle yesterday, so I lowered the light just a bit, and they seemed ok today. I decided to start training them young and carefully bent the stems over without breaking them. I figured it would help the plants stay shorter. The largest PP I even used a little straw to keep it bent over on its side. I think by tonight hopefully it will be facing up wards agian.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 26, 2009)

you gonna do any supercropping? from what ive learned its a great way to maximize. i really wish i had done that to mine instead of tying down the ones i did...if your not familiar with it...find genfranco in the last pages of my thread...amazing shit!....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2009)

Ya I plan on super cropping, just not gonna do it this early. I thoght that a nice gentle bend wouldn't hurt though. Then once they are a bit bigger I will likely super crop them. I might try several methods of training on the ones that I scrog. I'm also planning on fiming some I think. I wanna play with a few ideas.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 26, 2009)

I recently fimmed one of my plants. The top looks crazy, maybe 4-6 more shoots instead of the 1.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep, thats what I want for my scrog plants, I'm planning on fiming it, and then fimming each new top. This should give me tons of bud sites, and a nice full screen.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok so I just decided to make an ornamental. I am going to grow three of my power skunk plants together in a nice large ornamental pot in the end. I will grow them very close together in and angle the bottom of the peat plug so that hopefully the roots spread out away from each other into the pot. I think that it should work well. once the stems get a couple inchs tall I will start to braid them together. I will braid them about 18 inchs up, and then once they are ready I will super crop them and place a ring made from chiken wire on top of the braided stems. I will then train the plant to grow up around the ring towards the top. Once it reachs the top I will start to bud the plant and I think with the streach I might be able to weave it back down to the bottom. Then once it stops stretching and starts to bud all the bud sites will grow out of the ring and up towards the light. I think that it will be quite beautiful. I might even make it a 420 preasent for a friend to say thanks!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2009)

So just a note that last post took me about 45 minutes to right. i ate about 5-6 grams of the ereals at 8 oclock!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 26, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So just a note that last post took me about 45 minutes to right. i ate about 5-6 grams of the ereals at 8 oclock!


Rub it in why don't you.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol, ya I've been having a blast these last couple weeks! I think the KS have been my favorite so far. This first batch of ereals has been the highest yeild yet, and I can't wait to see what is still to come!!! I'm also really looking forward to the SA's I've heard they might get big!! That would be cool. Oh ya, the KS have really began to recover as well. There are a bunch of them comeing back up. I'm really loving this strain. This is going to be the third flush, and so far no contams. I gotta be honest, I'm really not that carefull with sterility either. The only thing that has been frustrating me is the issue with the grain getting cookd.honestly I think if if happens agian I might go ahead and see if it will colonize. Also so far the myc transfer is looking great, its colonizing well.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds fun thunder, i just took my first harvest, i will be doing the shrooms in a couple months!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow man it's Fuckin awesome seeing each other come this far along since mid last year lol. I can't believe that I'd hasn't even been a year yet, n the progression that a handful of us have made is seriously leaps and bounds from where I thought we'd all be right now. It's
Just a damn good thing to see man 


N can't wait to see how that ornamental goes, sounds pretty damn cool man. Might have to box that bitch up n bring it out to the ledges on 420 man. Just might be up there my damn self man. I'll be the fucker with a backpack fulla sour p screamin my Fuckin head off all night long lol 

--mad props as always man. Good to see the grow
Come along.I'm tryin to get a crop to be completely done for 420 but I'm not sure if I have enough time. Maybe if I start one up tomorrow I can have an lb ready to rock by then... What do u think? U think I got enough time??


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure you've got time man, its not quite february yet, just veg for like 2 weeks then flower them. You'll have them done, and cured by 420.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

sup man, i just pulled the one down next to the purp .. that got seeded some how ... ill be takin the purp down on friday or sat


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Very sweet man, i'll stop over to check out the results. Did you post any picks of them?

So I tryed to get to the hydro shop yesterday, but got there like 20 after they closed. So I think I'm just gonna order my nutes, and my panda film online, and be done with it. But heres the question, how long do you think the liters of grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom will last? Should I just spring for the gallons and have plenty for awhile? I don't know how much of them you actually go through during a grow.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Very sweet man, i'll stop over to check out the results. Did you post any picks of them?
> 
> So I tryed to get to the hydro shop yesterday, but got there like 20 after they closed. So I think I'm just gonna order my nutes, and my panda film online, and be done with it. But heres the question, how long do you think the liters of grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom will last? Should I just spring for the gallons and have plenty for awhile? I don't know how much of them you actually go through during a grow.


You will want to buy the gallon of big bloom. You could deal with the liter for the grow big and tiger bloom though.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

So I've got a nute question for you all. I've been thinking about running the fox farm line, like I had said, but then I stubled across this http://www.htgsupply.com/viewnutrient.asp?nutrientID=23699160 what do you think of the technaflora nutes? I don't know what size bottle those are, I'm gonna call HTG later, but the price sure seems right. I used the sugerdaddy on my last grow, seemed to work ok, I was pretty happy with the plants, and that was just with shultzs african violet nute and the sugerdaddy. I was thinking about getting the gallons of all of the fox farm stuff cus they have the 3 pack, and you save alittle money. Opinions???


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Very sweet man, i'll stop over to check out the results. Did you post any picks of them?
> 
> So I tryed to get to the hydro shop yesterday, but got there like 20 after they closed. So I think I'm just gonna order my nutes, and my panda film online, and be done with it. But heres the question, how long do you think the liters of grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom will last? Should I just spring for the gallons and have plenty for awhile? I don't know how much of them you actually go through during a grow.


yea man i just put up some NICE bud pics 
on my 3 pack of nutes .. i've prolly got about 3/4 left on each bottle and i started up in oct... i would get the gallon of the big bloom and just the liters of the other 2 next time i order some


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 28, 2009)

No idea, I use Bio-Bizz nutes and supplement with different MG fert's depending on the stage of growth they're in.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Also what do you guys think of this ph/ec/tds meter. Its alittle more expensive then I wanted, but it seems like it would be a good one. http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53779 ?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

I was also considering this in the mean time till I can afford a nice one. http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47643


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 28, 2009)

I really like the fox farm nutes. The liter will last you a long time (except for big bloom)
I got this meter and honestly man I kick myself for not getting it earlier. check it out http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47565


----------



## natmoon (Jan 28, 2009)

Best of luck with the weed.
Still watching


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

What kind of nutes do you use Natmoon? 

Smokedatkush, I had looked at that one, it seemed like a nice meter, but the other one I posted first seemed like it would be nice to have the probes on the cords, and it was only like 5 bucks more.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

So heres what I'm thinking, after talking to you guys, and some others. So I'm gonna get a litler of grow big,a gallon of big bloom, and liter of tiger bloom, plus put a bit of lime in the soil. I'm gonna get a liter of cal mag, cus I'm sure its good to have around if needed, and a liter of barricade for a silica booster, would you recommend running anything else to round this out, or does that sounds like I have the bases pretty well covered?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

I just ordered the grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom, in another couple weeks I'm gonna try to get the open sesame, cha ching, and beastie bub, I had to wait to order the barricade to, not enough cash yet. But I ordered the liters of each of the others for the time being, and I ordered the liters of GH ph up and down. I got some 5 gallon grow bags, and my panda film too. So I think I'll be about ready to set up my tent once all this stuff gets here. My seedlings are looking great so far, so I can't wait to get them under my 1000w in another week or two. I should be off and running pretty soon I hope! I've been checking the tracking on my seed order, but so far the britsh one says it was shipped to the US, and the US one says that the origan source is preparing to ship or something like that. Its wierd, I hope in the next day or two the tracking will change, cus it has said this since last friday.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

usps trackin is shit fuck, just give it 6-12 days ... i cant see it taking any longer


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya thats what I'm figuring. Today is 7, but I figure I'll have them before 14, lol. The afgahan and my white widow will be alittle behind the others, but thats ok, cus I'll just get a staggered harvest, and by the time the afghan is done, I'll have clones going into flower. I'm gonna try to get things going perpetual till about september, then I'll just take a couple clones, and dry everything I harvest. I'll have clones for when I move, so I can start some mothers right away. It should be sweet! I'm getting ready to go and transplant the 5 power skunks, and the other purple power. Oh ya I don't know if I told you guys but one more of the seeds popped up the other day. I actually don't know if its the durban poison mystery seed, or if its a thai skunk, they got mixed up, but either way that is one more which is sweet. I should have a really nice variety of buds in the end. Some heavy sativas, and a couple heavy indicas. I can't wait for the Kush. I got that black magic potting soil, which I am gonna mix 3 parts soil x 2 parts perlite x 1 part verm, a couple water crystals, maybe a bit of compost for good measure. I think it will be good, the seedlings really seem to like the compost perlite verm mix I put them in so far. But I don't know if it will become a problem once I start feeding them nutes in a week or two, so thats why I'm gonna use the actual soil. Any way talk to you guys latta. I'll take some pics once I transplant them, and I'll take some pics of the KS tray, its making a very nice recovery even though I flipped it upside down. Theres one real nice size one I might clone we'll see how big it gets. This is gonna be the third flush, and still no contams too. The ereals are also starting to get growth again hopefully they will have an even nicer flush this time, it would be sweet to get 2 oz off one flush.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So heres what I'm thinking, after talking to you guys, and some others. So I'm gonna get a litler of grow big,a gallon of big bloom, and liter of tiger bloom, plus put a bit of lime in the soil. I'm gonna get a liter of cal mag, cus I'm sure its good to have around if needed, and a liter of barricade for a silica booster, would you recommend running anything else to round this out, or does that sounds like I have the bases pretty well covered?


Only other things I would get would be ph up/ph down and if you're lucky enough to find it bio genesis synergy. That stuff is the shit and my seedlings are doing amazing and honestly i think it's the synergy that is doin it! Good luck man, post up some pics!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually did order the ph up and down, a liter of each from general hydroponics, I heard it was pretty decent stuff, and it was only 10 bucks each.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I actually did order the ph up and down, a liter of each from general hydroponics, I heard it was pretty decent stuff, and it was only 10 bucks each.


Good shit. I'm about to update my thread with new pics, come check it out!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 28, 2009)

Here man check the feeding schedule
http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf
Feed 1/4 strength grow big in the the 3 week or so. Big Bloom is pretty weak, but it's great. start with 1/2 strength at 10 days old or so.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah thanks man, I was meaning to get ahold of that!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

So if its saying 2 tbls/ gal and I'm mixing it 1/4 strength, that would be 2 tbls/4 gallons right. Then if they take that ok, the next week go to 2 tbls/ 2 gallons. I really want to get a meter, but until I can afford one, I just wanna play it safe.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude in my opinion less is more. You don't wanna fuck up and get nute lock or burn your plants like I did.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats what I mean by not wanting to over do it, I want to give them enough, but not over do it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2009)

Well my seeds are here, and the T-shirt is pretty cool, I wish it was black though. I still have to do the transplant, I actually am gonna do it today, I think the power skunks need it. They have been very light green ever since they sprouted, but they seem like they might be getting lighter. I want to get them into some soil, so maybe they will green up. I'm also gonna stick an afghan, and a WW seed into some starter plugs. I'm excited, now I just can't wait till my other supplies get here. I'll get some pictures up tonight for sure. 

I also just picked a bunch more KS. This third flush is lookin nice, some real good size ones on it. I still have more that need another day, but I love the KS.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah man, get the plants into some nice soil asap. What size pots are you gunna use again?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm starting them in 2 liter pop bottles, that I cut the top 1/3 off. I was gonna do the air baskets, but I havn't been able to find any baskets, so I just ordered some 5 gallon grow bags to use once they are ready. That should give them plenty of room to grow, and get nice and healthy. 

So I finally did the transplant, I now have one bottle with 3 power skunks in it to become my ornamental. I have the 2 otehr power skunks in separate pots, there's 3 purple powers, and I think the other mystrey seed was thai skunk, cus thats what the bag under it said. I also planted 1 afghan, 1 white widow, and I decided to go ahead and plant 1 mango too. So I will have 6 strains going pretty soon, and I can't wait. Heres the pics I've been promising. 




















































The biggest of the plants are the purple powers in the green containers.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 29, 2009)

lookin nice TC
6 strains, im jealous
and you seem to have mastered the art of mycology


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

lookn good man, glad to see you got your seeds on time


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2009)

Ya they were right on schedule, 8 days. I dig the Tshirt too, do you know if they always send the same shirt?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

nah i got a differnt one .. that was black .. way too small for me tho


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2009)

I havn't tried it on yet, its a large, but it might be to small.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 30, 2009)

I got the same t-shirt twice...but its all good..I liked the design and logo.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Kush great to see you man. Ya I dig the T-shirt thats definitely how I'm gonna go in the future too. 

So I cleaned off the KS tray today, and I'm gonna try to get a 4th flush from it!! I also am trying to deal with what looks like the beginning of some mold on the Ereal tray. I've been removing the growth and using peroxide on it. I hope the second flush starts to pick up, so far theres only a few on it. Honestly if the mold continues I doubt there wil even be a chance for a third flush. Also I checked on all my jars in the incubator yesterday. The last 2 SA jars were dones colonizing, but one of them had a bit of mold starting so I tossed it. All 4 of the KS jars that I myc transfered were colonizing well, but I noticed yeesterday that 2 of them were completely full of black fuzzy "mold"? I'm not really sure what it was, but the jars were colonized solid with it. So I tossed them. I still have 2 KS colonizing, and they look good, and a half a jar of KS in the fridge to try to get some more to colonize to use for that tray. I'm gonna cook up some jars on sunday, and myc transfer the rest of the KS, and maybe do a myc transfer on the burmas, and give them another whirl. 

Oh and all my plants are looking nice, I think the power skunks will be ok, the new growth is a bit darker then the first set that looked so bright green. Also my biggest purple power is getting its third set of leaves already, and is about 3 inchs tall. I'm gonna fim it once it has 4 sets of leaves.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 31, 2009)

Where did you get your spores? Did you order them from a site or just know someone?.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2009)

I just knew someone, but as long as your not in Cali, Georgia, or I think Illinois you can order them online. I got my empty syringes from sporevisions.com, and I know that the spores I got originally came from syringes from sporevisions.com, and spores101.com. 

I think I am going to order a couple presteralized 3.5 or 4 lb rye spawn bags. I've been getting frustrated with the way my jars have been getting fucked up, and I thought that for like 15 bucks a bag, it might be worth the time, and hassle of PCing steralizing the jars. I'm gonna do some more jars until then, and maybe I can figure out what my problem is, but I'm sure that a 3.5 lb bag of myc mixed with verm, and cased will produce some great results! I think it should fill up my trays pretty well. I might also play around with some compost or manure, and see what kind of results I get. I've been really happy with the results from the WBS, at least for the most part. But this problem PCing shit is making it very annoying. I wieghed that last flush from the KS, and I got another oz from it. Thats 3 flushs, one was 35g, second was I think about 27, this was 29.5, so I was thrilled. The burmas I only got 19g from, and the first ereal flush was 44g. So far its been a very productive first month of the year!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2009)

FOr the record I fucking love the KS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad to hear things are goin well! Keep up the good work bud!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks man, you've been a big help since the beginning.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> What kind of nutes do you use Natmoon?
> 
> Smokedatkush, I had looked at that one, it seemed like a nice meter, but the other one I posted first seemed like it would be nice to have the probes on the cords, and it was only like 5 bucks more.


Well i had been using a little known English brand from a small company but to be honest i am going to go back to using the old tomato food and mollasess.
Personally as i am in soil its all i really need i think.

Bigger buds are produced by oxygenating the soil imo and just about any old fert will do for weed imo and tomatoes have such similar needs to cannabis.
In all reality a bottle of Tomorite with seaweed extract is great and because its mass produced only costs about 2 quid(4 dollars).

Reead the label to know whats in your plant food and then compare it with the more expensive shit.
I.E. Nurofen headache pills 4 quid a box,sainsburys ibruprofen 36 pence a box.
Ingredients in both is 200mg of ibruprofen,nothing more nothing less except one box costs a whole lot more

It may well be true that you get better results with expensive nutes but so far i havent really seen any of these claims to be true.
Having said that if your in hydro or dwc etc... you will need those tailored products and tomorite and mollasess will be no good.

A great reason to buy the more expensive products is all of the support and feeding schedules that you get with them.
Best of luck anyway dude,great mushy pics


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2009)

Gorgeous pics man!! I'm still thinking about putting the air sponge at the bottom of my grow bag for my scrog plants, I just couldn't find any baskets. I figured it should still work by adding air. I added a good amount to perlite to my soil so it should stay nice and airy. But seriously your buds look great!!! I'm getting ready to harvest to second flush from the ereals. It looks like it should be decent.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Gorgeous pics man!! I'm still thinking about putting the air sponge at the bottom of my grow bag for my scrog plants, I just couldn't find any baskets. I figured it should still work by adding air. I added a good amount to perlite to my soil so it should stay nice and airy. But seriously your buds look great!!! I'm getting ready to harvest to second flush from the ereals. It looks like it should be decent.


Yeah man,trust me and add air.
Its virtually free forever once you've bought the pump(they cost so little to run a small one) and i guarantee that adding oxygen to any medium will increase your buds quality and size.
The actual basket idea is for excellent drainage and all around oxygenation and the easy release of harmful gases that can get trapped in compacted soil in a normal pot,but giving your roots an artificial lung will certainly help them even without the "holy" baskets,lol
Best of luck with the mushys,i will be watching.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad, and thanks for all the advice. Getting the pump isn't a big deal, I thnk this is gonna be a sweet grow. At least I hope so. My WW broke ground today, and my mango, and afghan are both right behind it, I can see the soil rising up on them. I'm stoked!!


----------



## CaliGurl (Feb 2, 2009)

*Just remember when you top or fim. it slows plant growth down. I only top once or twice. did you see my avatar pic TC thats a 6 month old mother that I LSTed the shitout of, pulled over a qp from her and prolly over 100 clones! Hey TC tht afghan you have is itAfghan goo? if so what bank did you get it at? I NEED IT Lol. *




Thundercat said:


> Yep, thats what I want for my scrog plants, I'm planning on fiming it, and then fimming each new top. This should give me tons of bud sites, and a nice full screen.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2009)

Its legands collection afghan Kush from attitude. I'm only planning on fiming most of them once, but 4 of them I am going to turn into a scrog, and I'll prolly fim each of those a second time. I'm actually thinking I might fim the biggest purple power tonight. I'm gonna see how it looks, but its beginning its 5th node, and is looking really healthy, its gonna be bushy as hell. There are side shoots starting at both the first and second node already on both sides of them. The power skunks also had a nice growth spurt, and are starting to come around too.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

Well guys yesterday was exciting! I got all my supplies from HTG, which was sweet, now I can finish my tent, and it will be ready. Also my WW, Mango, and Afghan have all sprouted, and are lookin good. They are going to get transplanted thursday, because they already have roots coming out the bottom. All the power skunks are making a very nice turn around, you will be able to see in the pictures the differance in the color of the new growth and the older. The purple powers are doing great, the bigger one is working on its 5th node, and has side shouts at each of the other nodes already. 

I harvested some huge Ereals today, wait till you see these pics! I still have more on the tray to pick. I've controled the mold pretty well I think, I've been using some peroxide, and a little bleach water solution. Seems to be working well. I doubt that any mushrooms will grow any where I sprayed, but atleast i'll be able to finish these flushs is it doesn't spread more.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

Haha, I forgot to post the pictures, here they are. 






































































































Hope you guys are enjoying as mush as I am!! TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

Can someone please hit me on the head with a 2x4?????????

How in the world did I miss this...?????

OK.. I gotta go catch up.... I'll be back... ...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

very nice man, you got it all 
i got pics of the purp harvest in my jorunal


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

Very sweet I'll be stoppin by to check that out for sure.

Ya things are lookin up in life, and its pretty sweet. Honestly this whole thing has given me more drive and motivation to move forward with my life!! its a 5 year goal to have a plant in the cannabis cup!!, maybe if I play my cards right I can become the next DNA genetics!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 3, 2009)

Great pics again and those new seedlings are looking nice and healthy to.
Best of luck as always


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by Nat, I'm always glad to have you!! I'm really happy with how they are looking so far, I gave them a very light dose of big bloom, I think I told in my post. Any way, a couple hours later, and they are lookin good!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Feb 3, 2009)

Lookin kick ass...looks like you will have a few diff strains to test out before long!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Feb 3, 2009)

DUDE! Totally awesome!!! Only one suggestion. Okay two. Put each plant in its own pot. don't want tangled roots! Also, some people say light is bad for the roots but I don't really know. Plants I have grown in clear containers have roots that are healthy and dont seem affected.
But again, good shit. Nice to see some pictures!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Feb 3, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Very sweet I'll be stoppin by to check that out for sure.
> 
> *Ya things are lookin up in life, and its pretty sweet. Honestly this whole thing has given me more drive and motivation to move forward with my life!!* its a 5 year goal to have a plant in the cannabis cup!!, maybe if I play my cards right I can become the next DNA genetics!


Me and you both man. I love this shit!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

The only plants that are n the sae pot are plants I' going to try to make into an ornamental plant. I posted about it back a page or 2. The rest are all in their own bottles. In a couple weeks, they will be going into 5 gallon grow bags, hope by then to be able to clone them and sex them. I'd like to sex them before I put them into the grow bags.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

Ever hear of the expression... I HAVE NO WORDS?!?!?!

It applies here...

Fucking Awesome...!!!!













...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 4, 2009)

????????? was that post supposed to look blank or is my comp screwed up?

Well they are still lookin real good after yesterdays feeding. When I misted them today, I used a bit of the same water I fed with, for a little foliar breakfast!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 4, 2009)

hell yea looks good TC
very nice shrooms by the way
I ate my last 2 grams yesterday thinking I wouldnt trip, but just feel loose..well I was wrong and ended up tripping pretty hard


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> ????????? was that post supposed to look blank or is my comp screwed up?



That post means I am speechless... 

I am actually going back for a re-read...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah well good man, glad you enjoyed! I sure have been thats for sure. 

Nice to see ya JG. Do you have any more going right now? I just ate the last of the Ks flush last night. I've been eating them alot so I usually eat about 5g, but its always fun!! I think the KS tray is finally about done, its got about 10-15 little guys on it, we'll see how big they get. But hell I'm not complaining, this will be the 4th flush, and I've gotten oz.s off it. once these finish I'm gonna steralize the chamber real well, and replace the perlite. Then I have 4 SA jars for a tray. I have 2.5 pints of colonized KS too, but I want to myc transfer the other .5 jar, and have more full jars. I want to makea 5 jar KS tray, this last one only had 3 jars!! Well any way, I'll talk to you guys latta. TC


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 2 small trays colonizing but I need to make more jars..need to get on that

btw I like the avatar


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks its my first KS flush. I'm gonna cook up some jars tomorrow, I've been getting lax. This problem with the jars getting "cooked" has been getting discouraging. I'm going to try putting the 2 tbs of verm all on the bottom tomorrow to see if that helps the situation, I'm also gonna let the seed dry for longer then usual. Hopfully I can get 6 good jars. I'll myc transfer 4 of them with the KS if I do, and then prolly shoot the other 2 with the last of my burma syringe. Then I'll be able to do another burma tray with 3 jars( I still have one)


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2009)

Well guys, my two purple powers that are in the compost and perlite mix got just a couple very small burn spots on them yesterday. I think they will be ok, just with the feeding, and the compost in the soil might have been a smidge too much. I tryed to fim the largest one last night, we'll see what happens( how many tops I get) I also trimmed 2 of the smaller bottom fan leaves that got the burn. This let more light get to the side shoots, so they should take off, esspecially with the fimming. The other purple power is a couple days out on getting fimmed, as are the others. I'm not gonna fim them all, I'm just watching how they grow, and dling the ones that it looks like it will help. I'm gonna transplant my other 3 seedlings today, they all have some roots out the bottom of the plugs, and I am hoping that the WW will stop stretching once I transplant it. Its not stretched real bad, but more then I would like! But all in all the other plants seem to have enjoyed the feeding well enough, the power skunks are lookin nice, as is the Thai skunk. I'll prolly post some pics later after I transplant the seedlings, we'll see.


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 5, 2009)

hey thundercat:
man i tried fiming half a batch that went to flower and last nite i checked them and NONE of them even doubled! its a real trick to that fiming, hitting that sweet spot in the top to get it to double up sounds easier than it is. you look at mine and it just looks like i cut the tips of a few leafs in the middle of the plant! lol im not going to do that anymore im just going to take more clones!
i just got word a friend of a friend's is holding on to some spores , something thai and something texas im going to use those for my shroom grow here in a month or two for sho now! lol


----------



## Survolte (Feb 5, 2009)

OOOh your growing power skunk Im def paying attetntion now. I think I will get 5 free PS seeds with my super lemon haze.
those mushrooms look fun.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for stoppin by survolte. Thats where these power skunks came from. They are honestly my least anticipated, I'm really lookin forward to the afghan. But I hope that they all turn out great really! The mushrooms have been a blast which I think I post on here every time I post on my thread, lol! 

Offgrid, whats up buddy? I had that happen with a plant I tryed to fim on my last grow. I don't know if this will go any better, but all we can do is see.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 6, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for stoppin by survolte. Thats where these power skunks came from. They are honestly my least anticipated, I'm really lookin forward to the afghan. But I hope that they all turn out great really! The mushrooms have been a blast which I think I post on here every time I post on my thread, lol!
> 
> Offgrid, whats up buddy? I had that happen with a plant I tryed to fim on my last grow. I don't know if this will go any better, but all we can do is see.


yah idc too much about the power skunks either but I would like to see how they turn out... I think Im going to use my PS for a test run I think. And sense before I wanted to grow herb I wanted to grow shrooms. What tech did you use? whats that growing medium? ahh dont answer those its prolly on earlier posts.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2009)

OK Dude...

I gotta hand it to you...

FREAKING AWeSOME THREAD BRO!!!!

No wonder JG is always here... lol.... greatness attracts greatness... obviously!!!

So ... Now I am itching to get out of bed and start some shit....

I will be picking your guy's brains a bit, but I promise to do my homework...

and it's been a few days since I've been in the op now.... but I am tired of being in bed, so I am going to hobble over there in a few...

I'll try to sneak a few pics for you guys...

TC... I have to apologize for not coming here sooner.... but better late than never, eh?!?!

See you guys after a bit....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

Really glad you enjoyed it man, and your always welcome over here! I don't know if I'll have all the answers you are looking for, but I'll be glad to try to help with anything you need bro.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 6, 2009)

went to go make up some wbs last night.... was gonna do the simmering and such.... then i go to get the bag of birdseed, only to find that fucking mice have eaten what was left of the bag

guess i gotta buy some more tomorrow... i was all excited about it last night though


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol thats kinda funny though.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

hey, awesome thread, was on here last night untill morning reading the thread, tried not to skip many pages cuz even tho alot wasnt important stuff i didnt wanna mizz anything that was. question can you get any mushroom prints or do they have to be a specific kind? great job TC. +rep


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 7, 2009)

cant wait to see those mj plants growing


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey sacred herb thanks for stoppin by. I'm not sure I completely understand your question about the spores, are you asking if I can get any kind of spores,or if in general you can get any kind? 

Either way man you can take a spore print from many types of mushrooms. There are some that do to the way they grow don't leave prints. Fungus is very facinating if you start doing some research into it. I strongly suggest a series of videos called shroom hunter, at least I think thats what it was called. I watched them last year some time I think I found them on you tube to be honest. Any way, the movies are mostly about finding magic mushrooms growing naturally, and teachs you alot about identifing them. It teachs you how to take a spore print. Since a spore print is basically like a finger print for each type of mushroom, you can use the spore prints to identify the mushrooms. That is why you can order spores over the internet. The spores are being sold for the purpose of microscopic studies. They are never intended to be colonized to be honest. The spores I have came from sporevisions.com or spores101.com both seem to be pretty good sites, and seem pretty reputable. Hope this has helped, I'll be glad to help with anything I can, but I am also just a beginner, and I have documented every step I have taken on this thread the best I could. I can check out Kushcrossers journals too, he has alot of info in them. 

I also can't wait for the MJ to get bigger, but its going real well so far. I'd have to look back to see exactly how old they are, but about 2 weeks, and they look nice and healthy, and about as big as I would expect! I really need to get the ww. afghan, and mangos transplanted, maybe I'll go do that now. I've been tryin to get around to it all day, but I've been busy workin on other stuff, wait til you guys see the veg room, it got all cleaned up, and its lookin good now! We are gettin ready to kick this shit into high gear guys!!


----------



## Survolte (Feb 8, 2009)

w000t. Im excited. I cant wait to see these babies flower.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 8, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Lol thats kinda funny though.



not really... we've been fighting these field mice all winter... counting the two i caught last night clap, we have gotten over 20mice this year... its really bad cause they just finished clearing the property next to me...i guess the lil guys are runnin around trying to get out the cold... still havent went my ass to the store to get more... probably monday


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 8, 2009)

Subscribed, I didn't realize you were also doing the fungis! You should check out my journal, I'm 2 systems deep into my Stinkbud designed grow...got some monsters and a couple power skunks to boot.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya I'll check it out torrey. I love the Stinkbud 9000!! You guys have been having some amazing success with that system. I definitely plan on building one at some point!! Right now I just don't have the money for all the timers, and pumps and extra stuff. BUt soon enough I hope money is much less of an issue.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 8, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Hey sacred herb thanks for stoppin by. I'm not sure I completely understand your question about the spores, are you asking if I can get any kind of spores,or if in general you can get any kind?
> 
> Either way man you can take a spore print from many types of mushrooms. There are some that do to the way they grow don't leave prints. Fungus is very facinating if you start doing some research into it. I strongly suggest a series of videos called shroom hunter, at least I think thats what it was called. I watched them last year some time I think I found them on you tube to be honest. Any way, the movies are mostly about finding magic mushrooms growing naturally, and teachs you alot about identifing them. It teachs you how to take a spore print. Since a spore print is basically like a finger print for each type of mushroom, you can use the spore prints to identify the mushrooms. That is why you can order spores over the internet. The spores are being sold for the purpose of microscopic studies. They are never intended to be colonized to be honest. The spores I have came from sporevisions.com or spores101.com both seem to be pretty good sites, and seem pretty reputable. Hope this has helped, I'll be glad to help with anything I can, but I am also just a beginner, and I have documented every step I have taken on this thread the best I could. I can check out Kushcrossers journals too, he has alot of info in them.
> 
> I also can't wait for the MJ to get bigger, but its going real well so far. I'd have to look back to see exactly how old they are, but about 2 weeks, and they look nice and healthy, and about as big as I would expect! I really need to get the ww. afghan, and mangos transplanted, maybe I'll go do that now. I've been tryin to get around to it all day, but I've been busy workin on other stuff, wait til you guys see the veg room, it got all cleaned up, and its lookin good now! We are gettin ready to kick this shit into high gear guys!!


What I meant was can you get any kind of prints or spores and grow shrooms(the ones that make you high and trip)?

Thanks for the info and ill check the video out on youtube. And If I can Ill make sure ill help you also. Im gonna continue following this thread and any future ones you may have.

I have followed the whole thread and saw the mj growing, but i should rephrase the comment of " cant wait to see it grow", to Cant wait to see it getting bigger and growing more. WW is great stuff, good choice. You seem experienced although you are also a beginner.
Great grow ++ REP!

And that was strange about the landlord, who would even care sbout one can of WD-40 Lol

Appreciated, 
Sacred Herb


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol, Sacred, I still don't get if your asking if, the "you" in, "can you get any kind of prints or spores" is refering to me, or are you using it to generally refer to everyone? The answer is the same either way, check out those sites I listed. They moth have spores from many types of mushrooms, magic, and edible. If you are lookin for magic spores, then look for the differant strains of cubensis, they will be the easiest to grow for some one new. I recomend a strain call Koh Samoi, its from thailand, and it has been blowing my mind for the last month.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I'm finally getting some more jars cooked up, I'm just waiting for the WBS to dry right now. I'm trying two things to try to stop the problem I have been having with the bottom getting "cooked". First I have upped the amount of verm I used from 2 tbls, to 1/4 cup and I put it right on the bottom, so if there is any extra moisture the WBS isn't sitting in it, its above it. I also only simmered it for like 10 minutes instead of 20. We'll see what happens. I'm getting ready to clean out my FC, and then prep a tray of SAs and stick them in the incubator. 

I'm also going to transplant both of the purple powers that were in that compost and perlite mix, both have shown some mild signs of burning, and I don't want to continue dealing with it, or stressing the plants. So I'm gonna try to very gently change the bottles they are in, and put some cleaner soil in for them. Thank fully the roots on those two havn't gone crazy so I don't think it will hurt them to much.


----------



## CaliGurl (Feb 9, 2009)

*Looks like your mini shroom factory there is looking good TC! cant wait to see your PP grow!*



Thundercat said:


> Well I'm finally getting some more jars cooked up, I'm just waiting for the WBS to dry right now. I'm trying two things to try to stop the problem I have been having with the bottom getting "cooked". First I have upped the amount of verm I used from 2 tbls, to 1/4 cup and I put it right on the bottom, so if there is any extra moisture the WBS isn't sitting in it, its above it. I also only simmered it for like 10 minutes instead of 20. We'll see what happens. I'm getting ready to clean out my FC, and then prep a tray of SAs and stick them in the incubator.
> 
> I'm also going to transplant both of the purple powers that were in that compost and perlite mix, both have shown some mild signs of burning, and I don't want to continue dealing with it, or stressing the plants. So I'm gonna try to very gently change the bottles they are in, and put some cleaner soil in for them. Thank fully the roots on those two havn't gone crazy so I don't think it will hurt them to much.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for stoppin by Cali, ya its been well. I'm looking forward to this next batch, the South Americans, are supposed to get huge. These last KS were huge, I couldn't believe that when I saw it. I just hope these jars turn out ok this time!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

for example, could I go out and find a wild mushroom, retrieve spores, and make/grow shrooms that make you high and trip?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

okay koh samoi. ill research it. thanks again TC.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Feb 9, 2009)

What's up TC..I'll be looking for those pictures you promised.
Good to hear your cooking up some more jars, hope the verm works out..seems like it should do the trick
Man by the way you talk about those KS, making me want to get my hands on some.
The B+ has been treating me nicely but the KS sound bomb
Cant wait to see what the SA are about
And good luck with the transplant


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I had just written a nice long update to go along with the pictures, but my browser fuct up, so I lost it! Long story short the SA tray is in the incubator, the plants are transplanted, and I also gave most of them a hair cut. I trimmed some of the larger fan leaves to allow the lower side shoots to get some light. I did this on most of them because I want them nice and bushy for taking clones. Along with my scrog plants, I am going to be doing as many clones into 12/12 as I can SOG style. I'll let them root, then put them into pop bottles, and flower them. I think I'll be able to get some nice 10-14 inch tall buds when I'm done. 

Sacred as far as taking wild prints you can do it with most mushrooms, but you have tobe very careful that you know what kind your taking the print from. Only certain types will make you trip. Some are dangerous. 

JG I think if you hop on spores101 and order a KS syringe you will be very happy man. Eww thats right you live in florida don't you, can't order them huh. Hmmm

Oh ya, I weighed this last ereal flush today the big ones finally dryed. It was 25g, that is after I ate about 11g(not all at once), and my gf ate about 3. So yet another decent flush for sure. 

Ok well heres the pictures you've all been waiting for. I've got some of the KS, some of a giant bud I got in a bag of nugs the other day, I'm still smokin on it. It was very nice. Then of course what every one really wants to see, the little palnts.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Hope it doesn't load to slow for you all.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice pics. Those mushrooms are huuuge. Im so jealous.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes those guys were a nice surprise man, they weren't half that size the day before when I picked the first ones off the tray.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Yes those guys were a nice surprise man, they weren't half that size the day before when I picked the first ones off the tray.


So I watched a video on shrooms in temperate climates like the one im in and seems to me that almost any brown mushrooms with a purp spore print are sylasiben... is this true?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

Survolte said:


> So I watched a video on shrooms in temperate climates like the one im in and seems to me that almost any brown mushrooms with a purp spore print are sylasiben... is this true?


Loved the bud lol. Shrooms look good. And pplants are healthy. Keep it up. what light/s are you using again?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

Survolte, if they have a purple spore print there is a pretty damn good chance that they are psyliocybin mushrooms. I wouldn't go out and eat any with out checking the spore prints, and using a good mushroom field guide to identify them. But your not far off base with the purple print. Did you notice how purple the spores made the tops of the KS I harvested?

The light I'm using is a DIY CFL light. It has 8, 26w cfl bulbs, and the hod is made from cardboard with reflective wrapping paper on the inside of the hood. It seems to be working really well, and should continue to be great for my clones to start under as well.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

good idea. looked at all 4 shroom vids in series and took notes, now i gotta go out and c if i can find some psilocybos and be very cautious and beware of imitators!! or jus order offline!


----------



## gogrow (Feb 9, 2009)

nice work TC.... those mushies are huge! they look like the shrooms we have growing in the pastures down here... just never seen shrooms that size from an indoor grow... im also trying to fruit a aluminum pan the same size, hope it looks like that soon. (ereals)...

watching the weed grow too


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

Survolte said:


> So I watched a video on shrooms in temperate climates like the one im in and seems to me that almost any brown mushrooms with a purp spore print are sylasiben... is this true?


 if Tc doesnt mind ill give you some advice, I just got done maybe 15 minutes ago watching all 4 vids in series. Some are imitators, that can be toxic or prove to be deadly, did u watch all 4, especially the last one?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

If you look back a couple days I have some pics of some huge ereals I got off the second flush. So far it seems like each flush they get a few less shrooms, but they all get bigger. Those KS were the 4th flush, and the second flush of ereals got way bigger then the first. A couple of them weighed over an 1/8 by them selves dry! I didn't take a wet weight on the last KS flush, but I'll try to get a dry one. I also myc tranfered 7 jars of KS tonight. The grain still clumped in one or 2 small spots, but it was way better then before, and I went ahead and used all the jars. We'll see how many contam on me last myc transfer was 50/50.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

There aren't many imitation cubensis, and there aren't any imitation that I am aware of that have purple prints. DON'T take that as law, I could be wrong, but I think the purple print is a tell tale sign.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> There aren't many imitation cubensis, and there aren't any imitation that I am aware of that have purple prints. DON'T take that as law, I could be wrong, but I think the purple print is a tell tale sign.


Hey thundercat i would be interested if your willing in knowing what you think of fermented mushroom resin mixed with cannabis oil,which is then consumed in food.
Lemme know if you do it,you could try just a very small amount to see but apparently its very good and very strong.
An old hippie told me of it the other day.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking good TC. I'd rep but I haven't spread enough around yet... I posted an update with pic's....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2009)

natmoon said:


> Hey thundercat i would be interested if your willing in knowing what you think of fermented mushroom resin mixed with cannabis oil,which is then consumed in food.
> Lemme know if you do it,you could try just a very small amount to see but apparently its very good and very strong.
> An old hippie told me of it the other day.


Well Nat I'm open to trying something new. I've never heard of fermented mushroom resin, and unfortunatly its gonna be a good 2 months before I have anything I can make cannabis oil from. But if you know how to do it, I'd be interested in finding out. I've been wanting to learn how to make liquid psyliocibin for my own personal stash, just havn't bothered to read up on it yet. I've got a decent idea how to make the hash oil, ust not the fermented mushroom resin. You can shoot me a PM with the recipe if you want. 

Thanks, TC


----------



## Survolte (Feb 10, 2009)

I would love to walk around with a little vial of fermented mushroom and cannabis oil. Drop it at work and shit lol.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well Nat I'm open to trying something new. I've never heard of fermented mushroom resin, and unfortunatly its gonna be a good 2 months before I have anything I can make cannabis oil from. But if you know how to do it, I'd be interested in finding out. I've been wanting to learn how to make liquid psyliocibin for my own personal stash, just havn't bothered to read up on it yet. I've got a decent idea how to make the hash oil, ust not the fermented mushroom resin. You can shoot me a PM with the recipe if you want.
> 
> Thanks, TC


You ferment the mushrooms in some yeast and sugar for about 2 weeks,shake the shit out of it and let it settle.
You then pour it into a plastic bottle and put it in the freezer.
The alcoholic part wont freeze and you pin the bottle and drain just the alcohol off.

This alcohol apparently contains the sillyscibe and you reduce it very slowly on simmer until you have a slightly gooey runny muck.
Then mix it with your cannabis oil and eat it in some food,cant smoke it apparently.
The guy that told me of this is an old hippie so i expect he knows his shit.
He reckons it gets you really wasted


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2009)

That sounds interesting. I didn't realize it would actually be like an alcohol. We'll have to see, I might try making a small batch. Are you supposed to start fermenting them with the sugar and yeast when they are fresh?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2009)

Just thought I would share the good news, I found out thursday technically! I'm gonna be a daddy!! So this should be interesting. I can't wait till I can stay home all day instead of goin to work!!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> That sounds interesting. I didn't realize it would actually be like an alcohol. We'll have to see, I might try making a small batch. Are you supposed to start fermenting them with the sugar and yeast when they are fresh?


Apparently when they have been dried.
He only makes demijohns full(8 pint jars)so can really be of help with the recipe amounts as he puts a thousand dried into each demijohn,so i guess if you wanted to try making just one pint you could just use about 150 mushys and mix that into a couple of grams of oil


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 11, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Just thought I would share the good news, I found out thursday technically! I'm gonna be a daddy!! So this should be interesting. I can't wait till I can stay home all day instead of goin to work!!


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*

Are you cloning or starting from seed? 

​


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2009)

lol, no for real I'm gonna be a dad! HA crazy!!


----------



## Survolte (Feb 11, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> lol, no for real I'm gonna be a dad! HA crazy!!


wow interesting shit huh. my gfs preg but Im not going to be a dad.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I have really been wanting to get a TDS meter, and I couldn't spring for the water proof Hanna meter that has bee suggested to me. So for now, I got the Sunleaves TDS Essential Digital Test Pen. It was in my price reange, and I'm sure it will be better then no meter at all. I got some calibration solution, and a container of cloning gel. So I think I'm almost ready to be able to clone these girls once they take off for me!


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds good bro, post up some pics.
oh and CONGRATS!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

say it aint so, you've created a monster ?? lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep gonna be another "little cat" runnin around later this year!!  so heres to it! puff.....
cough.....
puff....
pass...



So the plants are lookin great! I made a couple last clips tonight, but I think they are about ready. Another few days, and they should be exploding I think. They made nice progress today. Tomorrow, I'm gonna give them a watering of just water. I'm gonna water a little heavy, and sort of flush them a bit, the PP are still showing just a bit of some nute burn, I'm definitly not using any more of the compost shit in my soil. Its just to unpredictable, and hard to control. I'm also planning on going to hydro of some sort after this grow for sure. It seems simpler to control, and maintain. I like soil, but I've always wanted to go hydro. 

I'm very pleased with the WW so far, its looking great, and the afghan, and mango are both looking very nice as well. You can really see the indica in all three of these plants. Its quite a contrast to how heavy of sativas some of my other plants are. It will be obvious in the pictures when I take them tomorrow. 

I havn't even looked at my SA tray yet, I will tomorrow. It should be pretty well along by now I think. I'll also check my KS jars I myc transfered. 

Now its all about the wait. With the kid coming now, we are gonna bump up the move to august if at all possible, I have to talk to the landlord stil. So I'm looking at one harvest window pretty much. I'm still gonna have the harvests sort of spread out over a month or 2 prolly. I'm getting a 400w combo light to veg with, and then near the end I'll add it to my 1000w for flowering when I really fill my tent. I decided I'm not gonna bother trying to have walking space in my tent, I'll just pull the plants out if I need to look at them or maybe I'll just leave a couple small paths. But I'm planning on filling my 5x8 tent. I'm really hoping to get 2lb. I'll have my 1000w for starters, then add the 400 once I put my scrogs in the tent. What do you guys think? Can I get my 2 lb.??? I'm gonna pack the tent with clones in 2liter bottles, then adding 2-4 scrogs with an air supply to the roots. Any suggestions? Thanks TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Are you cloning or starting from seed?
> 
> ​





Thundercat said:


> lol, no for real I'm gonna be a dad! HA crazy!!


I know ! 

So are you cloning or starting from seed? 

and uh... 1400 watts and a little care *COULD *give you upwards of 1400 grams, which is a hair over 3...

Even at 1/2 gram per watt you are still looking at 1.5...

So I say it is doable... and you will probably be right on target....

Now.. How is it that we are going to convince you to go hydro????

Ah Yes... constant nagging..... ebb/flow/ebb/flow/ebb/flow... lol.....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol, no convincing needed. Next grow will be hydro if all goes well. 

I started from seed, and I'm going to be cloning to get my numbers. Then flowering the mothers right after I take a set of clones to have for the move. I've been trying to get these little guys as bushy as possible which is part of the reason I want the 400w. I'm hoping I can get enough clones off these plants fast enough to make this all work. I'm going out of town for the weekend, and before I go I'm gonna give them a clean water flush, and I think when I get back, they will have blown up! Hopefully I'll have my TDS meter early next week, so I can start a nice low steady feeding cycle. I've still got more nutes to get and I'd like to get some lime when I put them into the big bags. Do you guys think a little algae on the sides of the 2 liters will cause a problem? I just noticed a small amount the last day or two. Doesn't seem to be causeing any problems so far.

As far as going hydro goes, I'd like to do a system with hydroton pellets, so I don't have to get rid of large amounts of rock wool. Maybe I'll set up something aero based, maybe ebb & flow, not sure yet. I wouldn't mind a 4x8 ebb and flow table with 2 600w over it, and another 4x4 to get started in with my 400w over it. Maybe I'll do a bucket system so I can do something with a scrog. Once I move I'll have much more time to play with this, and have some fun. I want to try a 5x5 scrog with only 1 or 2 plants, but veg them for like 2-3 months. I think that would be cool. I don't know I have tons of ideas. I'd also love to do a stadium style grow at some point. I just gotta get through this one, and the rest will come easily i think. Latta guys, TC


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I have an explanation for why my PP are showing some burn, atleast I think so. I got my TDS meter today, and its reading around 400ppm in my tap water. I havn't let it breath yet, its still gotta sit out. But I definitly am gonna do something about this. My brother has a water purifier I'm gonna try to borrow, and see if it helps. If not, I'm gonna have to fill up water bottles at his house, cus he also has a full house RO system. Its just gonna suck hauling water across town, esspecially once they get big. Either way hopefully that will fix the problem, andwhen I get back into town on tuesday I'll give them a nute feeding that I can actually measure.


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 14, 2009)

hey congrats on the mini thundercat! have you thought about trying a stadium with 2x8's and cinderblocks? You would get better light penetration vs. a standard table top and get close to your LB, it could be down quickly and cheaply with the above materials, I pulled close to an OZ per plant on my 1st harvest and there were some issues in the flower room with humidity being to high, the next batches are looking better now that I got a de-humidifier in there.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't think I will have enough clones to really fill a stadium, and I only have the one 1000wI figured I could keep it closer to them if they were flat.

Did I mention I put 4 more of my mango seeds in the ground yesterday to germ. I need more plants!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

I could use about 40 plants myself...

It's a constant battle...

Here is my newest update... just click on the red square...



GypsyBush said:


> Well... here goes another Photo Update....


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 15, 2009)

shet thunder i hate to sound like a sellsman but vertical is really worth it, if you only went with 2 shelves and bushed out the plants you have plenty of plants plus i personally think after seeing my bud grow in the staduim it does wonders over the regular flat style, so much penetration that i can get really good bud development at the bottom of the plant cause its getting light from top to bottom in the stadium where on the flat you wont get that good bottom growth cause even the 1K without a cool tube wont penetrate a thick canopy cause you have to be at least 3-4' away with the heat, plus when you bush them out it takes a bunch of space, i can only get 6 or 7 plants per shelf when i bush them out vs lollipop i get 15 per shelf. {shelf being 9' long}
after that awsome shroom grow you wont be dissapointed with your buds this way. I will most than likely never grow flat again its that good.

(or you could do 4 sided shelf around the bulb, then raise the bulb as needed while they grow)
its getting close to buying supplies for the shroom grow!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I just got back into town from the weekend, unfortunatly we got home at 6am, so my lights are off for another bit and I'm about to go to sleep. Offgrid I think with just my 1000w I would need to go 4-5 shelves high do'nt you, and only about 4-5 feet long, or else I won't have very good light coverage. I could try to rig something up, but to be honest my budget is getting low, and I still have more things to get in order to do this right. I still have the air filtration, and another 200 dollars in nutes I plan on getting! I deffinitly want to do some work with a stadium at some point. I think once I get my 600w that I want I'll have enough light to really make it worth while. Honestly if I decide to buy the 600s for the next grow, instead of switching to hydro, maybe I'll do a stadium next. I don't know yet. I was seriously thinking about building a version of the Stinkbud system. It seems like a very fast and consistant method. I have talked to Stinkbud about the idea of modifing his aero/nft system as a vertical system. I think it would be kick ass!!

I just ordered my 400w MH, I really really hope it gets here before friday! HTG is pretty fast it seems. I got my TDS meter in under a week!

Well guys I'm about to pass out, so I'll talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Survolte (Feb 17, 2009)

filthyfletch posted something about making a vertical grow aero system... It sounds revolutionary. 
It wouldnt be to hard to make would it? couldnt you just make it fence post aero style?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2009)

I have two differant designs I've been working on for a vert aero system. One of them is based off of the fence posts, and would be like a aeroponic wall. The other idea is basically a replica of the collesium "cage". This would be very simple to build with everday PVC unions, the ones that look like "y"s that go from 3 inchs down to 2 inch. Use 2inch net cups in those holes, with a 3/4 aero spray bar running up the opposite side of the main pipe. You can stack 6-8, or more I suppose, but the higher you have to pump water the bigger the pump you'll need. But you could easily stack them 5-6 high, and put 10 of these pillars in a circle around a light, attacked to a large res on the bottom. It would not be cheap to build, but it should work bad ass. Be able to fit about 50-60 plants in it, or more if you had the room to make it taller. But thats just one of my many ideas. I hope to play with all kinds of grows over the years!


----------



## Survolte (Feb 17, 2009)

yah... hopefully by the time I decide to make one someone else on here will have and done a how to a long with a grow (for common problems and fixes)...

so get workin on it!


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 17, 2009)

A vertical Stinkbud design...that would be brilliant! My plants are thriving with stinks system, making it more space efficient would be coup de grat


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2009)

Why thank you torrey. I've talked to stink about it, and it seems like I could get it to work. I would prolly put a screen about 8-12 inchs infront of them to support the plants, and maybe even use hydroton in the net cups just to help keep them secure since the plants will be growing sideways.

So I got some distilled water tonight, Ph'd it, and flushed the plants again. This time the waste water was clearer, so I'm getting some of the crap out. several of them have been showing very slight burn on the edges of the leaves. At least thats what it looks like to me. After I found out that my tap water was at 400ppm, I started thinking maybe all that crap in my water might be building up in the soil, and the water crystals. So I'm gonna try to get my soil cleaned out, and when I mix up the soil for the 5 gallon bags, its not getting the compost for sure, and its not getting as many water crystals, I like the idea of having some, but I think I used to many for the 2 liter bottles. After the flush I checked the ph and PPm from the run off. I didn't check each plant individually, but I think I will next watering later this week. When I checked them though, the ph was about 6.7 and the ppm said 1000! I didn't think the ph was too bad, I'm gonna try to bring it down just a bit to like 6.3. But the ppm being 1000 seemed extremely high since I haven't really been giving nutes yet really. I'm assuming its from the tap water. Any ideas? They will be going into the 5 gallon grow bags and under the MH when it gets here. I ordered it early this morning. I am going to use my current none cooled hood for this new 400, then putting my 1000 inthe air cooled Euro hood I got with the 400w. 

The roots on them all look really healthy. One of the bottles has a bit of algea on the side, but it doesn't seem to be bothering the roots or the plant. I think that after one week under the MH I will be able to take a good number of clones from them. A couple of the plants I could prolly already, but it would stress the hell out of them, they aren't that big yet. But if I get this soil and nuterient thing fixed, and get them under the MH they are gonna fill way out I think, they're well on they're way. I'll take some pics tomorrow so you can see the burn, and just check the kids out! I love the way the Kush looks! The leaves are only like 1.5 inchs-2 inchs long, but they are atleast 1 inch wide. Its such a strong contrast to the power skunks which look Super sativa, the one has a set of 9 leaves coming out right now. Super slender fingers. The mango, and the WW both are sowing their Indica side, the mango more so then the WW. I started another couple mango seeds before I went out of town, lol big mistake. They got dry. One didn't sprout, one looks like it still will, 2 sprouted, but one of them died from no water. lol rookie mistake I guess. Well guys I'm hitting the sac. Talk to you guys tomorrow! TC


----------



## dsn (Feb 18, 2009)

You`re growing power skunk? That is one of the strains I want in my next grow, so i`ts gonna be interesting to see how she will grow. 
And I saw some mushrooms. Those are some kind of amanitas?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey dsn thanks for stopping by man. The mushrooms are several varieties of Cubensis. The power skunk is doing pretty well, very strong sativa characteristics. You'll be able to see them in the pics here in a bit.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 18, 2009)

What's up man, where are those pics?

I read through the last few pages, I think they'll be alright it's just a slight burn... If you're planning on cloning, you really want them on a low feeding schedule. The more itrogen that's built up wihin the plant will keep it from rooting fast.

It will live off the built up N instead of sprouting roots searching for sustanance.



Once you have that TDS meter the guesswork will be over, but a reminder, organic solids don't show up on EC/TDS readings, so a organic reading of 800 is really more like 1200... Approximately 2/3rds shows up.

And yeah, your tap water sucks... Might want to get a simple inline media filter.

And your #s of 2pounds... Maybe man, if it all goes well, 2 pounds from 1000W is what the pros get, so don't shoot for the stars.


Good luck bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

I will have the pics up soon, I've been running around for the last couple hours. 

I've accepted that I prolly won't get the 2 lbs, but I'm also not counting on that from just one harvest, I'm gonna try to get sort of 2 harvests, mostly just staggered. I'm gonna flower as many clones as I can, and then a month later flower the mothers after I take a set of clones for future mothers. I got my 400w today, so that will really help I think, they will be under that with in a couple hours from now. If all goes well they I will be able to take the first set of clones by monday. Then another 2 weeks hopefully the second set. Once the clones show roots in the starter plugs I'm gonna put them into 1 gallon grow bags, 1 week veg and then into flower. I figure they will take atleast a week to change over and this should give them time to grow a bit more. We'll see I gotta get that far first. I'll post up the pics in a few thanks MHM.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2009)

Fimm them to fuck,give them air to the roots and use leaf removal for maximum light coverage from top to bottom and there is no reason why you wont as long as you have at least 2 x 400 watt lamps


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ditto, aim high! No pun inteneded

You never know what you can achieve until you try.


natmoon said:


> Fimm them to fuck,give them air to the roots and use leaf removal for maximum light coverage from top to bottom and there is no reason why you wont as long as you have at least 2 x 400 watt lamps


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I'm gonna try thats for sure. They are all turning into some nice plants, The mh light is up, and they seem happy. I've got it about 18 inchs above them with a fan blowing over the top. They have been under it for about 3 hours, and are looking good. I took the glass off the hood until I get fans and ducting for it. I also spread them out a bit to allow better light coverage now that I have the light to cover with! The mothers that get put into 5 gallon grow bags will be getting air to the roots, the clones won't be, it would just be to big a pain in the ass to do all of them. I'm gonna do a 70/30 mixture of the organic potting soil, and perlite with just a few water crystals this time. My gf is taking the pics as we speak, so they will be up shortly. I'm also supposedly about to get a bag of new york diesel, it better be good, I'm paying enough for it.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh and natmoon, I'm gonna be vegging with a 400mh, and flowering with a 1000w hps, and then adding the mh for the end of flower as well. I'm hoping for the best, and I think this MH is gonna make a world of differance. I've also been removing anything that has been blocking light to the lower growth, to try to get it to really bush out.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Oh and natmoon, I'm gonna be vegging with a 400mh, and flowering with a 1000w hps, and then adding the mh for the end of flower as well. I'm hoping for the best, and I think this MH is gonna make a world of differance. I've also been removing anything that has been blocking light to the lower growth, to try to get it to really bush out.


Yeah man sounds great,much more light than i have got.
Using both spectrum's will also enhance growth and final strength imo.
I cant wait to see how it turns out for you,aerating root systems is an old method,my way was just a bit different and cheap and easy.
I use leaf removal as well because i think that the plants don't require as many indoors and because the buds swell all the way down then and you don't end up with big tops on stalks with some popcorn at the bottom.
Best of luck anyway dude,i will be watching


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous as always Natmoon, I hope mine turn out just like them!! 

Here are the pictures that I've been promising all day, lol.







































































































http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp301/thundercat_420
/projects057.jpg


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking good man. The plants are gunna love that MH!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2009)

Most of those fimms look like they are in the perfect places to me.
Pics are great quality,plants look nice and healthy.
Hopefully other people watching this grow will realise that my methods are cool and work for anyone that can follow simple instructions and get big yields.
Best of luck dude and thanks for trying some my way


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2009)

For sure Nat, I hope they turn out half as nice as yours, and I appreciate the tips. Thanks for stoppin by the thread too. I know you tend to be kinda busy. When they went to sleep they seemed very happy!!! The timer tipped over at some point after the light went out, and I noticed a few minutes later that the light was turning back on. I fixed the timer, and I'm hoping it didn't mess up the light.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 19, 2009)

they are looking good !!!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Gorgeous as always Natmoon, I hope mine turn out just like them!!
> 
> Here are the pictures that I've been promising all day, lol.
> 
> ...


coming along very nicely man ! , you could even put a couple in to flower if you want now ... time flies !


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2009)

I have thought about it, but I'm gonna stick with the plan and clone them all first. I want to sex them before I transplant them if I can. So I don't end up transplanting a male into a 5 gallon bag. They have already made a noticable change since the addition of the mh. So my light seemed to come on fine today, I guess the accidental start up last night didn't hurt it.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2009)

Well things are still looking good. They havn't really jumped off as much as I would have hoped from the change over to MH, but its only been a day and a half. They are looking happy though, and I havn't noticed any more burn since the other day when I flushed with the distilled water! Woo hoo, I guess it was just my tap water causeing the problem. So I gave them aother light watering last night, with just distilled water at a 6.0 ph to lower the soil ph a bit. Now I'll leave them till sunday or monday, and hopfully be able to clone them. I started getting my basement ready today to set up the tent, and the MH down there. I'm gonna cover the windows completely, they are glass block so I don't think you will even be able to tell from outside. It will just look black. I'm gonna set up the tent with the ventalation , and my 1000w for flowering, and just set up the 400w in the corner outside the tent. I'll take some pics once its set up, prolly sunday. Latta guys TC


----------



## Survolte (Feb 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well things are still looking good. They havn't really jumped off as much as I would have hoped from the change over to MH, but its only been a day and a half. They are looking happy though, and I havn't noticed any more burn since the other day when I flushed with the distilled water! Woo hoo, I guess it was just my tap water causeing the problem. So I gave them aother light watering last night, with just distilled water at a 6.0 ph to lower the soil ph a bit. Now I'll leave them till sunday or monday, and hopfully be able to clone them. I started getting my basement ready today to set up the tent, and the MH down there. I'm gonna cover the windows completely, they are glass block so I don't think you will even be able to tell from outside. It will just look black. I'm gonna set up the tent with the ventalation , and my 1000w for flowering, and just set up the 400w in the corner outside the tent. I'll take some pics once its set up, prolly sunday. Latta guys TC


What a variety. I cant wait to see your basement set up man.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2009)

I started working on it today, but ran out of duct tape, when I was covering the windows. I'm gonna finish that tomorrow, and move the MH down there. Untill I see how much extra panda film I'm gonna have I'm not gonna put any up for the veg plants. If I need to I'll get more, but I am gonna sue it for the tent first. I put up a small piece in my closet where I'm gonna keep the clones under my CFL light. I think I'm gonna throw together a simple bubble cloner, I havn't decided yet.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2009)

I honestly think they could really use some nutes now that I got this water problem fixed. The new growth looks good, but is very light green. I'm prolly gonna feed them tonight, at 1/4 strength with the big bloom. Just cus thats what the chart says to give them the first week of growth, then if all goes well I'll be able to clone on monday(not sure yet if this will be able to happen) like I planned, and I can start them on the regular nute regiman this week. I was also thinking the big bloom might help relieve some of the stress from cloning them. Several of them are really starting to take the shape I was going for. both of the older PP look great, and the WW is also looking awesome. I have to say the power skunks are decent little plants, but I don't think that they respond well to the trimming, and training I've been doing. I have decided that I'm only gonna take one set of clones off them. i was looking at my time frame, and its not looking great for being able to take two batchs of clones off each plant, and still haveing big enough plants to get some weight.


----------



## naturalhigh (Feb 22, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I honestly think they could really use some nutes now that I got this water problem fixed. The new growth looks good, but is very light green. I'm prolly gonna feed them tonight, at 1/4 strength with the big bloom. Just cus thats what the chart says to give them the first week of growth, then if all goes well I'll be able to clone on monday(not sure yet if this will be able to happen) like I planned, and I can start them on the regular nute regiman this week. I was also thinking the big bloom might help relieve some of the stress from cloning them. Several of them are really starting to take the shape I was going for. both of the older PP look great, and the WW is also looking awesome. I have to say the power skunks are decent little plants, but I don't think that they respond well to the trimming, and training I've been doing. I have decided that I'm only gonna take one set of clones off them. i was looking at my time frame, and its not looking great for being able to take two batchs of clones off each plant, and still haveing big enough plants to get some weight.




things are looking good buddy...keep it up..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 22, 2009)

Well it was time for water today,and it seemed like it was time for some nutes. I went with the week 2 feeding at 1/4 strength. I used 1.5 tsp of big bloom, and grow big per gallon of water. My meter read about 340ppm so I figure prolly around 500 if you figure for the organics, and it was ph'd to 6.4. I also trimmed a couple leaves that were blocking light. They are looking good. They are getting really tough , they have a fan blowing just above them to keep them cool from the light since I don't have the venting hooked up yet. I'm hoping the nutes will get them taking off a bit more, cus I don't want to clone them were they are at. I did however get most of the stuff for a bubble cloner today. Its only gonna be able to hold like 12 clones I think, but that will be a good start for me. Its gonna be pretty simple, but I've seen guys getting good results with similar things. One thing i'm not sure of though, should I add any thing to the cloner water, or just ph it?


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> ... One thing i'm not sure of though, should I add any thing to the cloner water, or just ph it?


i like to make sure that there is something available to them when they do start to take off... i have read that its okay to have clone water in the 100 ppm to 200 ppm range - with a flowering type of solution/ratio for root development, ie; 2-6-2. But some people go with pure pH'd water and do fine with that. I also like to add H2O2 at a rate of 10 drops per gallon, which helps to keep the water sterile when you are using filtered or RO water rather than water straight from the tap.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet I'll remember that. I'm hoping today shows some good results. The plants don't look bad for a month old,some are a month and a week or two. I realize I've prolly slowed growth by topping them, and by trimming some of the fan leaves like I have. But they look nice, and they are all taking the shape I was going for ( multiple tops/ branchs) I'm a bit disapointed I noticed a tad bit of burnon the tips this morning, but I really thought I gave them a light enough dose, I hope they get through it, and start useing the nutes. If it continues I'll flush again next watering I guess. I've never had problems on my other grows with nute issues, this is getting kinda frustrating.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 23, 2009)

heh heh. maybe you've just gotten used to mushrooms. no care other than proper starting conditions... and "overnight magic".

i keep opening the door and expecting mine to be twice as big as they were the day before. then i remember that they are just plants.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2009)

It has been almost 2 years since my last grow, and like I said they are looking good. I know I'm being a bit impatient. I just went from having 8months to harvest to having 5 months though, so I'm just feeling a bit pressed for time. I think I'm might have to cut out trying to flower a whole set of clones before I flower my current plants. I need to flower all these plants before 4-1 to have them done intime for my move. I do want to take clones before I flower them, to use as mothers for my next grow. I'll just keep trimming the clones and keeping them small till I move. I might even be able to take clones off them before I move, and have plants rooted and ready to go when I move. I'm still working it all out.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2009)

Just thought I would add now that I"m home from work. THe plants have grown today. A couple are still looking a bit yellow, but I'm gonna give those ones individually a bit more nitrogen with the next water. There has only been a tiny amount more burning since I watered them, I'm not really to worried about it as long as it doesn't get bad. But all in all I'd say they took the nutes pretty well. Its really no surprise that they need some, cus its been over a month and they havn't really gotten fed much. This could be a big part of why they have been gowing so slowly. I'll post some pics tonight if I have time. 

Also an update on the mushrooms. I made a KS tray last nightwith 4 pints of myc. My last KS tray only had 3, and it was awesome, so I hope this is even better!! I've had a SA tray in the FC for about 9 days now. It has some great myc growth all over it, but no pics yet. Not sure really why. But it looks good, smells good, and doesn't have any contams, so all I can do is wait as far as I know. I should have the KS tray in the chamber on wednesday, and I'll be moving my MH to the basement finally on wednesday. So if that was causeing any problems with the mushrooms from being in the same room, it will be gone. I need to get the mushrooms going again, I havn't produced much this past month. On the plus side, I've got my problem with the PCing fixed. All my jars have been turning out good. I might have actually let the last batch of WBS dry too much, we'll see how the jars colonize. If so its not the end of the world, but I hope they work, I myc transfered them with some Ereal myc I had saved. I did 7 jars with it, and still have a small amount left in the fridge. I've been getting the supplies to set up a second mushroom chamber, maybe also wednesday. I'll be able to have 4 trays going at once then. Well I'll see about getting some pictures, until then talk to you guys later! TC


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I still havn't gotten any pics up, but its ok cus tomorrow they are going into the tent under 1400w!!! I'm not flowering them, but I am gonna put them down into the tent, and put them under both lights. They are looking great today. The new growthon the purple powers that was looking yellow is takeing some green color back. I've misted them twice with a very light foliar spray with just a bit of grow big in it for some nitrogen to the leaves. They seem to like it. Tomorrow they are gonna get transplanted into 5 gallon grow bags, and stuck in the tent. I'll start the lights high, cus I'm not sure how hot its gonna get with my 1000w. I don't have the money to cool it yet. I might just leave one end of the tent open with an exhaust fan blowing out. I am gonna cover the windows, so I'm not worried about light as long as its not directly infront of the window. And I'm not to worried about smell till I start to flower them. So I think it should work great. With the room for the roots to grow, the water problem fixed, and on the right nute track finally, I think these plants are gonna explode. I'm also going to be adding an air sponge to atleast several of the plants, if not all, I have to price some air pumps. 

*Natmoon if you happen to read this.....what size pump would you recommend to run several plants off one?

I think with the start these plants have, that with another month of veg time under 1400w they are gonna be insane! Hell if they are looking good, maybe I'll flip the switch early. i really want all these sativas to have plenty of time to finish. I'd rather not feel rushed to cut them down. The mango, WW, and Kush should all flower much faster then the rest, so I hope they catch up, cus I didn't start them till about 2 weeks after the rest. Well it should be exciting, and I'm very glad things are finally starting to take off. The plan has changed alot over the last month or two, but it seems like it is working out. I'll get some pics of the progress, tomorrow before and after the transplant! Latta guys TC


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2009)

Whats up guys, everybody on vacation? lol. 

So the kids look great this morning! I took some before the transplant pics, and gave them another foliar mist. I also trimmed a hand full of fan leaves to promote growth to certain areas. They are gonna get watered today, I'm glad to say they are finally drinking!! They had been staying wet for about 4-5 days, and I think its only been 3 since I watered them last. I may not have the after pics up till later, got a bunch of stuff to do today. Hopefully before long they will have some baseball bat buds like Natmoons plants. I won't be getting the air pump till next friday, but I'm gonna put the sponge set up in the bottom of the bags when I transplant so all I'll have to do is hook up the hoses. I'm thinking about getting either a 40 or 60 gallon pump. I think the 60 for sure I'd be able to do all the plants. But maybe I'll only do half just for an experiment, we'll see. Well heres the pics, the first one is from last week, the rest are from today, just for a contrast shot. 





















































































Hope you guys enjoy! I'll be back on latta. TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice work on the LST...

That's how you do it...

Kudos...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks gypsy, hows it been, havn't seen you in a couple days? Hows the leg doin?

To be honest I don't think I would call anything I've done LST yet, lol. I've topped several of them, and have been trimming fan leaves mostly, but also a couple side shoots all to allow light to other ones, and promote growth of the other ones. I honestly think its been stressing them more then I would have liked, but its all good, they are coming around. I'm gonna try to reduce any further stress on them as I get closer to flowering them. Each of the ones that has the longer branchs will prolly get the branchs topped in a couple days to encourage all the side shoots to turn into nice bud sites. We'll see how they react to all the new light, I might if they do what I want them to. I will prolly be weighing down, or tieing some of those lower branchs to give space for the inner bud sites to devlope. I'm hoping for 1/2g per watt I think at this point. With 10 plants, and 1400w I'm hoping its doable. I'm debating wether I want to water with plain water tonight, or use nutes. I used a very low dose the other day, and they responed well, so Iwas thinking about using another very low dose. What do you guys think? Or should I be safe and use just water?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 25, 2009)

You know... I looked for a string and could not see one...

Whatever you did to train those plants... works real good...

Sorry I cannot help you with the nutes on soil thing...

My soil grows have been outside.. no nutes or prep or anything.. just hopes that the cows wouldn't eat them all...

That is one of the reasons I chose to do hydro... no guessing at all.. all very scientifically measured...

Good luck though..!!!

Ah.. the leg... thanks for asking...!!! that is nice of you...

Well...started physical therapy again... again... I am down to 6% strength on my ankle vs the unaffected one... Also down to 15% range of motion...

Basically i am stiff, it hurts, and if I don't step just perfect, I roll off my ankle and twist it, re-aggravating what I have been trying to heal for the last year...

Life is good though.. the sun is shinning... it's a balmy +9F outside... and there is a moose lying down in the snow next to my bedroom window...

Gotta love it....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2009)

LOl, the moose thing is funny! 9 degrees sucks, its like 30 here today.

I'm deffinitly gonna try to go hydro next time no questions at all. I want to be able to just test my res, and be done with it. Not wondering if the ph is fucked up in each container, or whatever. I'm all on board for hydro. Not sure what system I'm gonna run, but I really like the looks of the ebb and flow in your avatar man. I also have thought about running stink budssystem, I love the way it works. I gotta see what I have to work with. I might just get some DWC buckets, and do individual scrogs over DWC, could be cool. I don't know. As far as the nutes go, I think I'm gonna dose them accordingly, a couple look like they could use another low dose, the kush doesn't need it, its just getting water.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 25, 2009)

uh... in my world, 9 degrees above zero in February is fucking nice... it could very well be 50 or 60 below right now... it's all relative... 

There are infinite way to do things...

StinkBud's system is awesome... and I think it is being improved on by SOG (the user)...

But the thing is a contraption...

for a percentile less turbocharging on your grow, ebb flow is easy to build, set up, and maintain...

I am not trying to convince you, though you know I am... it's just easier...

cleaning every nook and cranny of those pipe fittings.. 

I have a tray and a res...if the hose gets nasty, I replace it for $.50...

I mean I get a broom and scrub my parts... 

Also, I did the DWC thing with several buckets.. and with a big tote and many holes on the lid...

Trays are easier to maintain...

Just the fact that if you need to, in less than 2 minutes you can have ALL the plants out and SAFELY... 

A leak sprung? easy... drain the tray... move the plants... 

You get my point...

I see high tech vs low tech... and not enough difference in the result to warrant the extra work... and extra parts that may be fail prone...

I am sorry if I am rambling.. I didn't sleep well... therapy was hard yesterday...

blah blah blah/... sorry... lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 25, 2009)

and just on a side note... if I was to build a contraption, and believe me.. I looove contraptions, I would for sure go with Heaths flooded tube vertical. just for the simplicity of the design... but a freaking nightmare to actually clean real good...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya I've seen heaths tube, its pretty cool. I feel the same way about systems, simple is best. Honestly I'd like to be able to try a bunch of differant things over the years. I'd love to try something vertical. I don't know. But I am deffinitly leaning towards ebb and flow don't worry gypsy no convincing needed, lol!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 25, 2009)

Dont be tempted to overnute them.
You should only really need to feed them every third watering..
They dont look stressed to me but obviously they will always slow down when you top or fimm them for a lil while.
The slower beginning will make up for itself in the end.
If your pumping air to the root systems and don't overwater or over feed there is no reason why you shouldn't get 1 gram per watt


----------



## unity (Feb 25, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Whats up guys, everybody on vacation? lol.
> 
> So the kids look great this morning! I took some before the transplant pics, and gave them another foliar mist. I also trimmed a hand full of fan leaves to promote growth to certain areas. They are gonna get watered today, I'm glad to say they are finally drinking!! They had been staying wet for about 4-5 days, and I think its only been 3 since I watered them last. I may not have the after pics up till later, got a bunch of stuff to do today. Hopefully before long they will have some baseball bat buds like Natmoons plants. I won't be getting the air pump till next friday, but I'm gonna put the sponge set up in the bottom of the bags when I transplant so all I'll have to do is hook up the hoses. I'm thinking about getting either a 40 or 60 gallon pump. I think the 60 for sure I'd be able to do all the plants. But maybe I'll only do half just for an experiment, we'll see. Well heres the pics, the first one is from last week, the rest are from today, just for a contrast shot.
> 
> ...


Cheers TC, just saw your kick ass lst job! Way to go mate

Unity


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by every body.
Well I ran out of duct tape 3/4 of the way through putting up my panda film. So the tent has all the sides, and the top, but no ends yet. Its a good thing I covered the windows so heavy!! Nat the only reason I gave them nutes again, was cus they still look like they need some N to me. But both nute feedings I've gave have been around 1/4 strength. I'm gonna use just plain water next time I water them.

I didn't get to transplant them today, just ran out of time, but they are under the 1000w, and the 400w. It was a bitch to try to hang them both in the tent. I'm gonna have to figure something differant out tomorrow, cus I don't like how I have them tonight. I'll get the pics up once i get it all together. I went and got sponges today, I'm gonna put the air pumps on 6 of the 10 plants. You think a 40gallon pump will be enough for that many Natmoon? Well we'll see how they look tomorrow, I've got both the lights about 20-24 inchs above them at the moment, with my small fan blowing up at the 1000w to keep the hot air away from the plants.I've still got alot to do to get to the end of this grow, but its finally coming together. Latta guys TC.


----------



## dsn (Feb 26, 2009)

unity said:


> Cheers TC, just saw your kick ass lst job! Way to go mate
> 
> Unity


When You quote somebody, take out the pictures. There is no need to quote already posted pictures.

Thundercat, looks like Your girls have only lingerie on them.  When those side branches will start to grow, Your gonna have great bushes!


----------



## unity (Feb 26, 2009)

dsn said:


> When You quote somebody, take out the pictures. There is no need to quote already posted pictures.
> 
> Thundercat, looks like Your girls have only lingerie on them.  When those side branches will start to grow, Your gonna have great bushes!


Only when I want to highlight his kick ass job one more time,lol. That OK with you


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking great TC , i really like what you have done with those bitches that are bushing out 





dsn said:


> When You quote somebody, take out the pictures. There is no need to quote already posted pictures.


 
when you consider the amount of people who simply go to the newest page after seeing a thread was updated.... theres no harm seeing the pics again


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2009)

Well they've been under the 1000w for about 7 hours, I lowered it this morning around 830, and they are still very happy. I still havn't come up with any great ideas on how to hang the 400, but I'm working on it. I still need to get them transplanted, but once that done, and I get the ventilation, this bitch will be on auto pilot for the most part, just water and trim I hope!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2009)

Also I really appreciate the input, and compliments guys, this is only my second real grow, so I'm still learning alot, and its great to have some input from others. You guys know how it is, you can't really talk to just about any body about this stuff, so its great to have RIU, and you guys to bounce ideas and problems off of!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

By the looks of the shroom grow, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, I know I put a comment on here saying Congratulations, about you being a Dad and all. Somewhere on page 61-63 and i remember seeing it after I posted it, And now it's not there. LOL, But Congratulations!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 26, 2009)

I didnt think i was gone that long, they have grown quite a bit! Good job on LST!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for stopping by every body.
> Well I ran out of duct tape 3/4 of the way through putting up my panda film. So the tent has all the sides, and the top, but no ends yet. Its a good thing I covered the windows so heavy!! Nat the only reason I gave them nutes again, was cus they still look like they need some N to me. But both nute feedings I've gave have been around 1/4 strength. I'm gonna use just plain water next time I water them.
> 
> I didn't get to transplant them today, just ran out of time, but they are under the 1000w, and the 400w. It was a bitch to try to hang them both in the tent. I'm gonna have to figure something differant out tomorrow, cus I don't like how I have them tonight. I'll get the pics up once i get it all together. I went and got sponges today, I'm gonna put the air pumps on 6 of the 10 plants. You think a 40gallon pump will be enough for that many Natmoon? Well we'll see how they look tomorrow, I've got both the lights about 20-24 inchs above them at the moment, with my small fan blowing up at the 1000w to keep the hot air away from the plants.I've still got alot to do to get to the end of this grow, but its finally coming together. Latta guys TC.


I think a 40 gallon pump will be plenty.
In outdoor grows of any kind this is what worms and moles do.
They oxygenate the soil,moles do much more good than harm all though its hard to see it that way when they rip up through your lawn or prize flower bed.
Obviously no worms or moles in your indoor grow,lol,40 gallons will be plenty.
I will bet that you see the difference immediately


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2009)

MHM thanks for stoppin by man, I know your busy with your massive operation. I hope they turn out as well as the shrooms have been. These South American shroom I started like 2 weeks ago are being bitchs. They colonized well, the tray colonized well, and they aren't getting any contams, but for some reason only one mushroom has grown so far, and its growin pretty slow. I'm hoping the temps are my problem, its been about 5-7 degrees warmer in that room from my 400mh being in there. Its out now, so I hope they come around. I also cased a tray of Koh Samoi yesterday, and they are already showing heavy growth over the casing which is great, and honestly what I've come to expect from the KS. I wouldn't be surprised to see KS within a week at this growth rate.

Sacredherb, I did see that post, I didn't look back, but I'm not sure what happened to it, but thanks for the congrats man. I appreciate it. They are coming along well, funny thing is every body has been saying good job on the LST, but I havn't done any LST. I have just been trimming fan leaves, and I've topped several of them. But still thanks, I'm fairly happy with how they look, and any dissatisfaction is only due to high expectations. Such dissatisfaction will fade as they continue to take shape, and fill in more.

Natmoon, as always glad to have you swing by the thread. I'm glad the 40 gallon will work, its only 20 bucks, which I thought was pretty decent since the10 gallon was 13 bucks. I wish I could start the air sooner, but it won't be in till next thursday. They looked good tonight when I got home, but theleaves were a bit droopy. I don't know if its just from climate change of going into the basement, and under the 1000w, or I suppose it could be from justwaterig them yesterday night. I'll keep an eye on them. Again I still neeeeed to transplant them, and they are going to get a good flushing when I do water them. I'm sure they are gonna be great, I don't really think I'm gonna kill them, lol. I'm not superstisious, but knock on wood!! 

Well guys as always glad to, and looking forward to hearing from even if its just to say hi! Peace, TC 

And I'll pass this bowl everybodies way............


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey TC...

How are you?

I'm invading your space again... 

here are a few current pics of the op...

























An Indica that made it's way in with the Sativas...







And the Veg area with the moms, clones and a few edibles...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2009)

Lookin sweet Gypsy, you know your always welcome to post up your pics here man. Glad to have ya on board. I love to see the progress everyone is making. Looks like you've got some real nice buds on those babies man. 

My kids were lookin real nice this morning. I'm still not sure why the leaves on some were drooping yesterday, but they looked happy this morning, perked back up, and you could see growth from over night. I hit a couple of them that still have alotof yellow on the new growth with a light foliar misting, and I just got my air sponges finished so I can put them into the growbags when I transplant. The Kush made some nice progress last night, the mango is still goin kinda slow. I imagine this transplant will help give them some space to take off and grow.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome grow TC just went through the journal! 
just curious if/what your goin to use for nutes?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got the fowfarm trio. Growbig, big bloom, and tiger bloom. Once I get ready to flower them, I'm gonna get some cha ching, beastie bloom, and open seasame


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2009)

Well not a whole lot to say today. They are all showing good growth since I put them under the big light. I transplanted 4 of of the biggest girls yesterday, and I'll be doing the rest today or tomorrow. I am using 5 gallon grow bags that I've been cutting the top 1.5 inchs off to shorten them just a bit. I've got the air sponges in the bottoms of the 4 I've done, with 2 more that are gonna get them. I'm putting them under 2 purple powers, 1 power skunk, the mystery tree, the WW, and the Kush. I was kinda pissed I broke of one of the tops of the biggest purple power when I was transplanting. I tryed to clone it, we'll see if it takes root or not. But everything else is pretty good. My tray of KS mushrooms is lookin bad ass too. I think it'll be pinning in the next day or 2. Its coverd in rhyzo myc growth after only 48hours.


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 28, 2009)

wow tc this shit looks nice. real nice job lst'in those children
any updates?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in the process of transplanting right now. I'll do a full update, with pics tomorrow when I finish finally, lol. But they all look good. Even my little clone looks decent. Other wise,just lettin them grow really. Thanks for stopping by the thread man, hope you stick around for the show, cus the best is yet to come. I'll should have some mushroom pics to post by the end of the week too. My south americans are about to finish the first flush, which is only one mushroom. The second flush better be bigger, or I'm gonna be dissapointed. My Koh Samoi are gonna explode I can tell already!! 

Well I'll talk to you guys latta, TC


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 28, 2009)

yea im thinking about growing some mushrooms.
i have a friend giving me some precolonized grain


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like a great start, do you know what strain it is? I've been loving my mushroom project. Its been a blast! I highly recommend getting some Koh Samoi if you get the opportunity to, its definitely worth it!!


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 28, 2009)

yea i have no idea. i just like the idea of harvesting so early


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Feb 28, 2009)

ok well i think your stains rock keep it up


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey TC...
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


Wow! When did you start this, I'm outta date. Did you have this while doing the aerograden, or is this new? Looks awesome! What kind of set up is it? Hydro/Aero?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> MHM thanks for stoppin by man, I know your busy with your massive operation. I hope they turn out as well as the shrooms have been. These South American shroom I started like 2 weeks ago are being bitchs. They colonized well, the tray colonized well, and they aren't getting any contams, but for some reason only one mushroom has grown so far, and its growin pretty slow. I'm hoping the temps are my problem, its been about 5-7 degrees warmer in that room from my 400mh being in there. Its out now, so I hope they come around. I also cased a tray of Koh Samoi yesterday, and they are already showing heavy growth over the casing which is great, and honestly what I've come to expect from the KS. I wouldn't be surprised to see KS within a week at this growth rate.
> 
> Sacredherb, I did see that post, I didn't look back, but I'm not sure what happened to it, but thanks for the congrats man. I appreciate it. They are coming along well, funny thing is every body has been saying good job on the LST, but I havn't done any LST. I have just been trimming fan leaves, and I've topped several of them.  But still thanks, I'm fairly happy with how they look, and any dissatisfaction is only due to high expectations. Such dissatisfaction will fade as they continue to take shape, and fill in more.
> 
> ...



I figured it was LST because Gypsy good job on LST, oops, lol!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey TC...
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


Wow! When did you start this, I'ma little outta date. Did you have this while doing the aerograden, or is this new? Looks awesome! What kind of set up is it? Hydro/Aero?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2009)

Its all good thinkin its LST man, everybody has been, I'm not sweatin it. Gypsy is running an ebb and flow system, in a perpetual "AL B Fuct" style grow.

So heres the real update. 8 out of 10 plants are transplanted now. The mango and the ornamental ar the only ones I have left to do, I ran out of soil unfortunatly. It takes alot to fill these bags! All the plants are lookin great. I gave most of them another little trim, removing any lower imature growth that won't serve a purpose, to try to let the plant use its energy on the important points of growth. This is how I've been trimming all along. Mostly just removing fan leaves, before they get huge and allowing the plants to grow from the tips, and side shoots. They've just ended up growing sort of striaght out like they are. Once they reach the edges of the bags, I'm going to LST them and allow them to grow stright upwards. I have taken 2 clones now off of the largest purple power. You'll see the spots where they were cut from. The first was a mistake, but is looking very nice, and healthy still. The second I took, just for the sake of balancing the plant( I'm alittle o.c.d. like that) I'm also going to clone the one growth shoot in the middle from where I topped it, it never split into 2 shoots, only one grew, and it is kinda weak. So in a couple days once its just a bit bigger, I'm gonna cut it as a clone too. One of the other Purple powers is still kinda yellow in the middle, not really sure why. But once I give them another good watering with plain water, I'm gonna give them just a little more nutes this next time. I watered them each with about 3/4 of a gallon of water tonight, but it wasn't enough, none came outthe bottom of any of them. I checked my other bags, and the soil is still moist below the surface, but I'd like to give them a good flush. I'm also sure that once I get the air pumping, they will dry faster I imagine. I did get a nice water filtratoin system today, I beleive it will solve my water problem. I'm just borrowing it for the time being, but if it works I'm gonna buy it. I will get that hooked up tomorrow, I have to go to the hardware store to get a fitting for my fuacet. Well heres the pics!!

These first 2 are an over view with both lights on. I'm going to try to move them around every couple days so they all get a good amount of both lights. Then I think the rest all have the labels showing so you know what they are!












http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp301/thundercat_420
/projects122-1.jpg



























































































Well hope you all enjoy. I think its easier for you guys to see the progress then for me, cus I see them every day, but I've got to say I'm pretty happy  Now its time for a salad blunt, little mids, and a little nugs I got today! Peace guys TC


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2009)

wicked man! do you know why they are drooping?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2009)

No I don't, I've kinda been wondering that. They havn't been overwatered I don't think, I raised the 1000w a couple inchs today, maybe it was to close? The ones under the 400 were actually a bit more perky. I have them hung seperatly now so I can adjust the height better. I kinda wish I wasn't using any reflectors at all, so they could all get both kinds of light more evenly. I think that would make it hard to keep the tent cool as we get into the hotter weather though. We'll see I'm hoping they perk up and really take off now that the transplant is done. Thats another reason they could be drooping, those plants were transplanted like 2 days ago, could have stressed them a bit. Any body else got any ideas?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey TC looking good...

I can't wait to see them 6 weeks from now...

So I figured I should... and I did...

Here you go....

Gypsy's Picture Depot


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya me either gypsy, its just over 3 weeks till they go into flower! I hope they get bigger before then! 

So seriously any ideas on the droopiness guys. Its still happening on several of them. I don't have a thermometer but it doesn't seem hot over them, and they aren't burning at all. I can't figure out whats causing it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> any ideas on the droopiness guys. Its still happening on several of them. I don't have a thermometer but it doesn't seem hot over them, and they aren't burning at all. I can't figure out whats causing it.


TC... you said you transplanted them.... that's quite the shock... (you went from soil to soil right?)

I can only think of 4 things... over heat, over water, under water or transplant shock....

You have eliminated 3.. so it's gotta be the shock...

Have you heard of the pot on pot method for soil, to avoid transplanting?


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 2, 2009)

*Ya Gypsy is prolly right TC you jus transplanted so they will have a little shock and heat can also play an issues so jus watch em, but look nice man! keep up the good work.. Ill be updating as well with some new pics tonite*

*and Im sure you know of the pot in pot method as you've visited my journal  works pretty good little to No shock*




GypsyBush said:


> TC... you said you transplanted them.... that's quite the shock... (you went from soil to soil right?)
> 
> I can only think of 4 things... over heat, over water, under water or transplant shock....
> 
> ...


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

Only once my plant looked droopy like Yours, Thundercat, after transplanting. I figured out it was from overwatering - soil was like mud a bit. 
Transplanting + overwatering - that`s my guess.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2009)

Transplanting is the only thing I think it could be too. All the 2liter bottles have felt very light before the transplant, and I've only given each of them like 1/2-3/4 of a gallon of water since the transplant, so I can't imagine they are over watered. The top of the soil is bone dry, and but they are just moist about 2-3 inchs below the surface. I'm gonna move them around under the lights, and switch the droopy ones over under the MH, and the perkier ones under the HPS. I'm also gonna raise the HPS another 1-2 inchs. They really don't feel like they are getting hot, but I figure it can't hurt to raise it a bit till I figure this all out. I'm not sure what the night time temps have been getting down to, but could cool night time temps cause the drooping? I need to get a thermometer for the tent, just havn't picked one up yet. I did get more soil and perlite, so I'll get the other 2 stragglers transplanted tonight. So I just went down to check on them, and honestly I think they are looking better the when I was home for lunch. 2 of them are still a bit droopy, but the others have actually perked up. I'm hoping it was just some stress from the transplant. So fingers crossed, we'll see what the next couple days hold! I can't believe its been over a month already, and they have less then a month till flower. I'm just hoping these sativas don't take a year and a day to finish. I'm alloting for 12-13 weeks, but if they are all looking good, I might start flowering a week early to give them plenty of time to finish. Honestly I wish I may veg the Kush,WW,and mango extra week or 2 since I started them late, and they should finish faster. We'll see how they all look. Well sorry for babling guys, just typing whats goin through my head about all this.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 2, 2009)

dont be fooled by the surface, your soil looks fairly moist in the pics
but yea always dig your finger in a good few inches to get the best idea
and as for the light, usually 2- 2.5 feet away from the plants works....dunno about your situation though
love the grow TC!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2009)

I raised the light another 2inchs or so. Its a good 24-28 inchs above them. I stuck my finger in from the top and the bottom about 4 inchs. It felt slightly moist, not wet. I also turned up the heat in the house, so it won't get as cold at night when the lights are out. We'll see how they do. I was planning on watering them tomorrow. I've gotthe water breathing overnight. I ran it through this water filter I got, but it didn't really change the ppm much, maybe by like 50 or so. I thought I would give it a try this watering, and see how they do. My options are getting low, other than buying water, or getting an RO system, this is my best option.


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> My options are getting low, other than buying water, or getting an RO system, this is my best option.


That`s good, that they felt better. I hope everything is going to be alright with Your plants. 
What`s RO system?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2009)

An Reverse Osmosis water purification system. It creates completely clean water with 0 ppm.


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

It`s expensive?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2009)

The system is $200. It would get me through this grow, but I don't have another 200 right now. Another thing that sucks, is the replacment filters cost like 150 I think.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I raised the light another 2inchs or so. Its a good 24-28 inchs above them. I stuck my finger in from the top and the bottom about 4 inchs. *It felt slightly moist, not wet*. I also turned up the heat in the house, so it won't get as cold at night when the lights are out. We'll see how they do. I was planning on watering them tomorrow. I've gotthe water breathing overnight. I ran it through this water filter I got, but it didn't really change the ppm much, maybe by like 50 or so. I thought I would give it a try this watering, and see how they do. My options are getting low, other than buying water, or getting an RO system, this is my best option.


what i bolded is good, u want strong roots so make them search for there water, stronger the roots stronger your plant
i dunno man just water every 2-4 days maybe even 5? depending on how it feels...just listen to what your ladies try to tell you


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 3, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I raised the light another 2inchs or so. Its a good 24-28 inchs above them. I stuck my finger in from the top and the bottom about 4 inchs. It felt slightly moist, not wet. I also turned up the heat in the house, so it won't get as cold at night when the lights are out. We'll see how they do. I was planning on watering them tomorrow. I've gotthe water breathing overnight. I ran it through this water filter I got, but it didn't really change the ppm much, maybe by like 50 or so. I thought I would give it a try this watering, and see how they do. My options are getting low, other than buying water, or getting an RO system, this is my best option.


you dont have a cheap moisture gauge yet ?... they are worth it


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2009)

Ya I've got one of those green soil moisture/ph/light testers from lowes. I just havn't tryed it cus I didn't think the moisture was the issue. I havn't been down to see them yet today, I'll post again after i do so I can let ya know how they look. I wish the soil ph part of that tester worked better. I'd like to know what its at. Everytime I've watered the ph has been around 6.3-6.5, so I'm hoping its around that in the soil too.


----------



## dsn (Mar 3, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ya I've got one of those green soil moisture/ph/light testers from lowes. I just havn't tryed it cus I didn't think the moisture was the issue. I havn't been down to see them yet today, I'll post again after i do so I can let ya know how they look. I wish the soil ph part of that tester worked better. I'd like to know what its at. Everytime I've watered the ph has been around 6.3-6.5, so I'm hoping its around that in the soil too.


Check the pH from water, what drains away from pot. If fluctation is big, than some flush and less nutes would be great.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2009)

I did that when they were in the 2 liters, just havn't been able to yet with the grow bags. Then I checked it with the 2 liters, the water that came out was only .1 or .2 higher then the water I was using. I've also been using very low nute levels, and have only fed them like 2-3 times. Some of them still look like they want more N, but most are lookin good.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I think it was just some shock from the transplant. The ones that were droopy are all perking up nicely, and the ones I transplanted more recently are a bit droopy now. I still havn't watered yet, is it better to water at night, or in the morning? I'll either be doing it tonight, or in the morning. The 2 clones I took are both still looking great, nice and healthy, and I've got a few more clones I'm gonna take in the next couple days. I'm glad to say they are all looking good and happy!


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I think it was just some shock from the transplant. The ones that were droopy are all perking up nicely, and the ones I transplanted more recently are a bit droopy now. I still havn't watered yet, is it better to water at night, or in the morning? I'll either be doing it tonight, or in the morning. The 2 clones I took are both still looking great, nice and healthy, and I've got a few more clones I'm gonna take in the next couple days. I'm glad to say they are all looking good and happy!


if its not an inconvenience, water in the morning, no need to raise the humidity at night unnescesarily. deffinitely go to Wally-World and get a small digital hi/lo thermometer/hygrometer (humidity) for about 7 dollars. those damn meters from home depot are about worthless. the light reader is nice. and the moisture meter is good, though a single probe unit is better. i've tried 3 different "Soil pH" meters, one even claimed to be 'electric'. They were all worthless. My liquid pH meter is the real deal. Those things let you know what ur putting into your soil. And then you can also test the run-off. So that's what i would splurge on if you don't have one.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I just watered them this morning, and I'm real happy with how they look. The biggest purple power is really starting to grow nicely again after the transplant. Its branchs are out to the edges of the grow bag, and I'm gonna lst it down as soon as they start to turn upwards. All the center growth on it is starting to really shoot up too. I'm gonna be taking a clone from the top of that plant today. When I topped it originally, only 1 sprout started, and its been using alot of energy to grow it the last couple days, and thats not where I want it to focus it energy. I want all the little side shouts along those branchs to come up, and even out the canopy on that plant. Then hopefully I'll be getting a bunch of nice colas off each of those shoots. They will be getting the air pump tomorrow, so that should help them as well. I'll put some pics up prolly tomorrow or saturday. 

I'm also gonna have some pics of the mushrooms. My south americans only produced one mushroom from the first flush, but the second flush isalready starting, and I didn't even have to recase it. I ate said mushroom the other night, it wieghed about 2.5-3g or would have if I had dried it. I like the SA, good visuals, came on kinda slow, butthats prolly cus I ate it fresh, and cus I had food in my stomach when I ate it. The KS tray I cased last week also started fruiting yesterday. They are going crazy like the KS seem to do. Looks like its gonna be another great flush from them.


----------



## unity (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice going TC, I'm watching


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> if its not an inconvenience, water in the morning, no need to raise the humidity at night unnescesarily. deffinitely go to Wally-World and get a small digital hi/lo thermometer/hygrometer (humidity) for about 7 dollars. those damn meters from home depot are about worthless. the light reader is nice. and the moisture meter is good, though a single probe unit is better. i've tried 3 different "Soil pH" meters, one even claimed to be 'electric'. They were all worthless. My liquid pH meter is the real deal. Those things let you know what ur putting into your soil. And then you can also test the run-off. So that's what i would splurge on if you don't have one.
> .


I have a liquid ph test kit, so I can make sure what I'm feeding them. I watered them each with a half gallon of water this time, and didn't have any run off. Next time I water them I'm gonna use a full gallon, and hopefully I'll get some run off to test. I agree that the green soil ph tester is about useless. I just got a ppm test pen, but I want a Hanna combo meter with ppm/ec/ph and temp. I just couldn't spring for it this time around. I'm gonna pick up one of those thermometer/hygrometers, just havn't yet. Thats what I have for my mushrooms.

And thanks for stoppin by unity, glad to have ya. How did the smoke turn out from your grow man?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I just watered them this morning, and I'm real happy with how they look.


WOHOOO...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 5, 2009)

Anychance i could get a spore print off you?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry man, can't take a risk like that. You can order them from sporevisions.com or spores101.com as long as you don't live in cali, georgia, or florida.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 5, 2009)

hey t-cat! hows it goin man! puttin the cabinet together tonight! time for stinky widow and a wicked ass cross from a friend...ill hit ya up when i get some pics posted in the new journal


----------



## atmt888 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ya I've got one of those green soil moisture/ph/light testers from lowes. I just havn't tryed it cus I didn't think the moisture was the issue. I havn't been down to see them yet today, I'll post again after i do so I can let ya know how they look. I wish the soil ph part of that tester worked better. I'd like to know what its at. Everytime I've watered the ph has been around 6.3-6.5, so I'm hoping its around that in the soil too.


Go ahead and throw that tester away. The soil testers absolutely suck balls and are wildly inaccurate! The liquid tester is much more reliable than a soil tester but your best bet is to invest the $100 or so and get a good digital tester. In the long run you end up saving alot of time that way, especially if you have alot of pots to test. Also, you never have to buy more ph strips. If I had to pay a penny for every time I have tested ph it probably would have cost me a grand by now but I'm very OCD about ph.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm gonna get the digital as soon as I can afford it. I'm trying to be as accurate as possible with it. 

Thats sweet your gettin the cab together twisted, get me the link once you've got the pics up. My tent still doesn't have ends on it, and I still need to get my ventalation worked out. I gotta find sombody to cut a hole in one end of my hood for my 1000w so I can air cool it. It won't be purfect without a piece of glass, but it should bebetter then nothing. Right now I've justgot a fan blowing on it to keep it cool.


----------



## atmt888 (Mar 5, 2009)

If your having problems with heat build-up you may want to try upgrading your hood to a Vertizontal. They are pretty pricey but well worth the money. It's 4ft wide and octagonal so you could probably fit all your plants under just one light. I use this model currently and I can fit 25 plants under it in 5 gallon pots. I've used a variety of hoods in the past and comparing the heat build up in the vertizontal vs the others is like comparing night and day. It is the only hood I have ever used that remained cool enough to handle even when left on for 24 hours a day. All I have ever had to use for ventilation is a single box fan! Also, if you haven't encapsulated your grow area in mylar yet it will be the biggest return for the smallest investment that you could possibly find. Having mylar around your growing area will significantly increase the amount of available light for your plants enabling you to grow more plants using less electricity.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I am making my current air cooled. And I'll be hooking the ducting up to both lights and then running the air pulled out of the tent through a carbon filter for odor control. If I were to grow in a larger room where I could just cool the ambient air, I would consider a hood like your talking about, but for now I am on a budget. As far as the mylar goes, I have made the tent out of panda film with the white facing in. This is providing decent light reflection for the time being. Again this grow is on a budget, and I've already gone over it, and still need things. Lol, I guess that's how it goes though.


----------



## kid cannabis (Mar 5, 2009)

that is how it goes


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2009)

I just keep saying its an investment!!


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 6, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I just keep saying its an investment!!


no doubt, here's hoping.
.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 6, 2009)

have u tried to make a cool tube? i got a pyrex cooking tube and a hurricane lamp and slid them over my bulb and put a fan to it and it kept it cool enough that you could lick the glass without gettin burned...not that i licked the glass...lol...but it works real well and only cost 20 bucks


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2009)

The hood I have for my 400w mh is a air-cooled hood. It came with glass, and has 6 inch flanges on both ends. The hood I have for my 1000w is a pretty simple adjustable hood, but I'm going to put a 4 inch flange at the opposite end from the cord set, with 6 inch fans pulling the air out the end of the hood. I think this should cool it well enough, and then I can run the exhaust through the carbon filter for any smells. I havn't jumped on the air cooling much yet because the tent is still open on the ends, and there is no smell yet. I'm gonna be LSTing my biggest puprle power prolly tomorrow. It is out to the edges of the grow bag, and I topped the 4 main branchs tonight so all the inner branchs should start to grow up even better, which they have done nicely in the last couple days. There is one of the skunks thatis right behind it, and the other purple powers, and skunks are prolly another week or so behind those. The WW is looking nice, growing well, and taking good shape. The Kush and Mango are atleast 3 weeks behind the rest, and I'm now workingon a plan to give them an extra couple weeks of veg time, and maybe starting the rest flowering a week or 2 early. We'll see what I come up with!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

Love it when a plan comes together... 

Calyx anyone?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice gypsy! nice super-macro action!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh ya so I hooked up the air lines today too!! I went with the pump for the 60 gallon tank. It had dual air ports, and I've got 3 plants hooked to each side with an air line gang valve. So if I did it right that should be helping with the growth too!!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm loving the cfl's ...scribed...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm very glad to say that they all seem to be growing like weeds finally! All of the sativas have made notable progress since last night. As well as the WW, the mango and Kush are still moving a little slow but they sure are strong little plants. I finally transplanted the mango, and the 3 power skunks that are in one container. I was gonna turn them into an ornamental plant, but I don't think thats gonna happen with all the changes I've had to do to my plans. Now I need all the plants I have since I'm not gonna be flowering a bunch of clones too. Those 3 skunks do look really nice, and healthy though, so I think I'll still get some yield off them even if its not full potential since they are all in the same pot. One of the other single power skunks is getting massive, its bigger then my big purple power. It has blown up since the transplant, I topped it other 2 main branchs this morning. 

I decided that I'm going to give the sativas 2more full weeks, and as long as I'm satisfied (which from the current growth rate I will be) they will be switched over to 12/12 on 3/21, 2weeks from today. I will be takeing the Kush, the ww, and the 2 mangos (also in one 5gallon bag) and putting them al under the 400w for an extra 2 weeks I think. This should also get them all finishing closer to the same time since those plants shouldn't take as long as the rest. I'll get some pics up here in a little bit so you guys can see the progress!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2009)

Well heres the pics. I think they are all labeled except the ornamental power skunks, but they are the picture with 3 plants in one grow bag! The first picture is of the clones I took, the 3 onthe right are from the biggest purple power, 2 on the left are from the next biggest purple power, and 1 is from one of the ornamental power skunks.

Then the first picture of the mushrooms is of the second flush of South Americans, and the second picture is of the KS tray! Its blowing up, gonna be a ton of shrooms off it!!

Then the rest are of each of the plants, so enjoys guys, I am!





















































































Have a good day guys I'll be back on after work tonight!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 7, 2009)

props man your off and running now, keep up the gardening!!! haha and the shrooms look wicked man
have a good one bro


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 7, 2009)

looks great TC


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey JG, great to hear from ya, and thanks. I thought you had disappeared like King! I havn't heard from ya in forever man! Hows life been treating you?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 7, 2009)

beautiful little fungi poppin up. What medium do you use? Verm and brown rice?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 7, 2009)

You ever fucked around with amanita muscaria? Picked a couple a few months ago but have heard crazy stories about em. Local fungi fair had people saying they are great but everyone I personally know had a bad trip off them.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Hey JG, great to hear from ya, and thanks. I thought you had disappeared like King! I havn't heard from ya in forever man! Hows life been treating you?


I'm around..just havent posted in a while, but I've been following your grow.
Life has been busy, just got done with another semester and getting ready to graduate soon and get up out this bitch

SanFrans havent been started yet but going to very soon..but i did just pick some more b+


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Gastanker, I use wild bird seed, and vermiculite. I colonize the wild bird seed, then mix it 50/50 with damp vermiculite when I tray them up. I'll put them back into the incubator for a day or 2 till it colonizes, then case it with a bit more dry verm, and then mist the top and into the fruiting chamber. I havn't eaten, or even seen and amanitas, they are poisonious. They won't always cause harm, but they can do liver damage. Cubensis mushrooms aren't actually poisonious, but rather have a drug in them. Amanitas are poisonious, but can also make you trip. I don't need to mess with it, when i've got bad ass cubensis all I want. 

JG thats sweet your about to graduate man. Where you movin when you getout? Also thats a sweet lookin B+ flush! How much did it yeild? Did you end up getting another bud grow going? I'm really getting excited with mine, they are finally growing good, and I'm gonna be flowering the sativas in 2 weeks!!


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 7, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> You ever fucked around with amanita muscaria? Picked a couple a few months ago but have heard crazy stories about em. Local fungi fair had people saying they are great but everyone I personally know had a bad trip off them.


it's all in how they are prepared. though, u do need to be very careful with them...some can be incredibly potent...there are some dangerous chemicals in them also and from experience i recommend learning the proper time to pick them and prepare them...because with the right preparations they will deliver a peyote like experience that is a blast!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input Twisted I don't know much about them, just a little I remember reading at some point.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> JG thats sweet your about to graduate man. Where you movin when you getout? Also thats a sweet lookin B+ flush! How much did it yeild? Did you end up getting another bud grow going? I'm really getting excited with mine, they are finally growing good, and I'm gonna be flowering the sativas in 2 weeks!!


I want to make my way to Colorado, but I guess where ever I can find a job..might work in NOLA for a few years to get some work experience before leaving the state. I've got some seedlings going, I've killed a bunch by letting them get too dry..forgot how sensitive they are as babies. I'm trying to get back on track though. Can't wait to see your plants in bud mode..they look good


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2009)

Colorado is where I'd like to be in about 3 years, growing medically!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2009)

Well yesterday I had to work all day, so I wasn't on here, and I did't do much with my plants. My gf LST'd all of the longer branchs for me yesterday though. They are lookin real nice this morning. The tips that were LST'd are starting to turn up and the inner growth on them has been going crazy for the last several days. Next time you guys see them they are gonna look very differant I promise you that, lol!

I'll be puttingup some pics of hte mushrooms tonight!! There are several SA that will be ready today, one real nice size one that I'm gonna prolly pick before I go to work today. Also once again I'm very pleased with the KS!! The tray is covered. Just like last time, the first flush has alot of ones that prolly won't get that big. But each flush after that they got bigger and bigger. I got 3 full flushs last time, and a couple more spare mushrooms. That was with 3 jars of myc,this time I used 4, so I'm hoping for 4 flushs. I think this first KS flush will likely be done tomorrow, but I may pick a few tonight that are already getting close.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2009)

Well like I said this morning, the SAs where done today. I forgot to pick that big one before work, so it opened wide, and split on the top. They all got pretty big though, and I picked them a little bit ago. I cut the caps off 2 of them for spore prints, and the rest are drying!! 



















My plants looked awesome when I got home today! I trimmed a bunch of immature fan leaves, and a couple lower shoots I wasn't happy with. They are really taking shape. I even topped several more of the long branches to even out the canopy.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2009)

Lol, you think HTG would pay to use that picture for advertisement? I didn't realize you could read the lighter till I posted the pics.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 10, 2009)

i don't know... but i'd sure be willing to pay for the other stuff in the picture 
.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well like I said this morning, the SAs where done today. I forgot to pick that big one before work, so it opened wide, and split on the top. They all got pretty big though, and I picked them a little bit ago. I cut the caps off 2 of them for spore prints, and the rest are drying!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that tray is huge


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 10, 2009)

Great job TC. how long til you harvest?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks alot guys, I appreciate the compliments.

Wow, so i just had this whole update written, it took me like 15 minutes. Then my computer screwed up. So I'll give you guys the brief update.

5 o'clock I've been harvesting mushrooms since yesterday, and Will be untill tonight, they finish at differant times usually. 

I think I should get about 30g dry off the KS, and about 13-15 off the SA. I didn't take a wet weight, just a guess. Other then having to recase the SA with a VERY LIGHT layer of topsoil/perlite cus I ran out of verm, everything is going well. I'll get more verm today so I can recase the KS the right way. So I'll take some pics of the plants either tonight or tomorrow, so you guys can see the progress. Latta TC


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2009)

Well all the mushies are drying! I'm still going with my original guess of 30g from the KS, and about 13g from the SA. The SA tray is already pinning again, and I just recased the KS this morning, so I should have more pins in a day or 2. 

As far as the plants go, nothing major to report, I didn't water them this morning, I may either tonight, or tomorrow. They still seem moist, and the plants are growing good, so I figured I'd leave them alone. When I do water I'm gonna ramp up the nutes just a bit from 1/4 to about 1/3 strength. There are a couple that all along have looked like they needed a bit more N. I've been foliar feeding them, and I think its been helping. Any way I'll take pics when I water either way. Peace guys! TC


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2009)

Well its been a couple days, been kinda busy. I guess everyone else has been too?

The mushrooms have been dried, and I was of on the KS, ended up with 35g from them, and 14g from the SA, so not to bad. Both trays are already fruiting again. The SA are on the 3rd flush, and its gonna be the biggest flush from them yet more keep popping up. The KS just started popping up last night, and they should give a nice full flush again. The potting soil casing on the SA seems to have worked great, no contams yet, and they don't seem to be having a problem fruiting.

My plants are looking great, I watered them yesterday, pics will be up tonight. I watered with 1/3 strength grow big, and big bloom, ph'd to 6.3. They each got about 1/2 gallon. The smaller ones got a bit less, and the bigger got a bit more. I've tied down a few more branchs, and these plants are bushing out nicely. A few are stretching a bit more then I'd like, but not bad, and thats why I decided to flower early. Hell they are sativas, thats what they do is stretch, lol. So they have 1 more week till 12/12, and I think they are gonna be right on track.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2009)

Along with pictures I'm also gonna take a bunch of clones tonight. Of the ones I took before, 3 of the 6 look like they will make it. One is showing roots out the bottom, and the others are looking good. This batch should go better since they will actually be under 18/6 light, not 12/12 like I screwed up the first time.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol, not that anybody cares, but pics will be in the morning, I gotta get batteries!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2009)

Well guys I think its been about a week since my last picture update on my plants. I've been talking about it all this week, but no bodies been around so I guess it doesn't matter that I didn't post them, lol. So here they are either way. I'll take some better pictures next week when I make a few changes and switch them to 12/12, but you should be able to see the difference since last week easily enough. The mango, and Kush are both still pretty small, and when I take them out of the tent to veg for another 2 weeks, I think I might put the light up kinda high, and see if I can get them to stretch a bit. They are dense, lots of growth in a small area, just small. All the rest of the plants are looking great, the WW is turning out beautiful. Any way, I've been updateing all week, so there isn't much new to say really. I still gotta take those cones, but I want to get a tray with a dome, so I can take a whole bunch of cones, instead of the peat pellets I've been using. Well hope you guys enjoy, lol if any body even sees them.



































































Latta guys TC


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

Is that nirvana mango/papaya?

You have alot of sativa goin on..

BTW shooms look great.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Lurk, thanks for swinging by to check things out. Its K.C. Brains Mango. I've grown some K.C. 36 before with good results, so for the $12, I got a 10 pack of the mango to try out. I do have alot of sativas going on. Most of my seeds came from a friend, so I took what was offered to me. Thats why when I ordered the Kush, and Mango, I decided to go with 2 strains that were indica dom. They deffinitly havn't bushed out like the sativas, so in the future I think I would be inclined to let them veg naturally, and not top them like I did. The WW seems to be responding well to being topped though. I think the pheno I have is gonna be pretty decent, it was planted the same day as the kush and mango, but has out performed both right from the beginning. All in all I'm pretty happy with them.

Thanks for the props on the shrooms too. They have been a blast, I'll have more ready in about 2-3 days I'm guessing. I'll post some pics when they are done like usual. I'm actually about to eat about 3-3.5g of the SA, it should be a fun afternoon. 

Latta TC

And if any body else is stops by, the pics on the previous page (77)


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

Ah... yea I looked into the kc brains stuff but I figured if the seeds were that cheap there was a reason. In my experiences its almost always been that you get what you pay for. 

After my plant went male I decided to go with fem seeds on this next grow.

I'm waiting on dutch passion blueberry, paradise whiteberry, and bb blue cheese fem seeds.

I was really looking into growing nirvana papaya, and thats why I asked. If I do a big grow in the future I'm definitely going to do some papaya/mango.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2009)

Lots of people assume that about seeds, and some have had poor experiances with K.C. but I've only had good results. I planted 10 seeds of the 36 I grew before, 9 germed, and 6 were female. This time I planted 5, all germed, but I was out of town for a weekend, and 3 died. I don't know the sex on the 2 that are left, but we'll find out. My Kush was a feminized seed from the legands collection, I think the WW is feminized, and the power skunk seeds I have were stored with banana peels which is supposed to encourage females. Thats the last variable in this grow I think, SEX. I'm gonna take several cones from each plant very soon, so that once they are sexed I can figure out which plants I'm keeping. I want to keep a mother of each strain so that I can really have a choice once they are done, and I see how each pheno finishs.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 14, 2009)

man your plants are gorgeous 
that kush is gonna be a fucking bomb plant man, looks so cool right now


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks man, I've been loving the kush ever since I saw it. I do wish it would get a bit bigger, but its growing good, I just gotta have patience.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 14, 2009)

yea but when those buds fill in its gonna be massive nug, the node spacing looks fairly tight, am i right?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh ya the nodes are less then a half inch apart. Its gonna be a solid nug for sure. I'm gonna give it and the mango 3 more weeks, which should make a pretty good difference.

Well its getting hard to type, and follow the threads cus of the shrooms, so I'll check in with you guys in a couple hours!!!


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 14, 2009)

man, i'm kinda missing something... everytime i see ur pics i don't quite understand them. to each his own, but what excactly are you doing to keep them that 'low'? are you pinching the tops or topping repeatedly or what? looks like they will sog well though...
.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sup thunder? yeah man. it's the labrynth. I been watching your thread for awhile now, just dont know enough about shrooms to say anything lol I do enjoy them though. Looks like you got this in the bag . Look at all those caps !!!!! FAPP!! good shit+REP


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2009)

lol, I guess I'm back already, 

Gambler I'd be glad to try to help you "understand" as you put it. I've topped all the plants , and some of the larger several times. They are growing low like that kinda on there own to be honest. Must have to do with the lights and trimming from the begging. I've been trimming the immature fan leaves instead of leaving them to grow larger. This has been encouraging the plants to use more energy to grow more bud sites. I am going to reduce the amount of trimming I do to them over the next couple weeks as they start to flower to reduce any more stress, but they have been doing pretty good since the transplant. The idea has just been to encourage more bud sites. They are also mostly sativa, so I have a feeling they are going to triple in size over the next couple weeks. 

The indicas look bare but I am done trimming them this week , and they are going to turn into some nice plants, they are also a couple weeks behind the rest. They havn't responded as well to the training as the sativas. But thats just a lesson for the future. I like to experiment with different things till I get something I like. I'm really pretty new to this whole growing thing. I've never tryed to claim I know much about it. Just learning as I go.

Worm, thanks for commenting, lol always glad to have the company!


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 14, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I've topped all the plants , and some of the larger several times. I am going to reduce the amount of trimming I do to them over the next couple weeks as they start to flower to reduce any more stress, but they have been doing pretty good since the transplant. The idea has just been to encourage more bud sites. They are also mostly sativa, so I have a feeling they are going to triple in size over the next couple weeks.
> 
> The indicas look bare but I am done trimming them this week , and they are going to turn into some nice plants, they are also a couple weeks behind the rest. They havn't responded as well to the training as the sativas. But thats just a lesson for the future.


so you've just topped them alot. i never liked growing sativas (sativa dominant phenotype)... but maybe that's the way you gotta do it indoors... cuz they look nice for sativas for sure.

and ya, the more predominantly indicas deffinitely need less trimming than sativas. god bless em 
.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Gambler I think they are turning out ok. I think I deffinitly prefer how a hybrid grows. I'm very happy with the WW. I am looking forward to smoking some pure sativa buds though. That will be a first for me, at least to my knowledge. And also the opposite goes for the Kush, Indica in its purest form!! 

So I am a big fan of the South Americans now too. They don't produce as high of numbers as the KS, but the ones they do produce, are BIG, and good and potent!! They also seem to be fairly contam resistant, atleast so far. Thats also something I like about the KS. This is 4 strains now, and the Burmas are the only ones I havn't been pleased with. 

Well its time for a bowl of nuggets, ad bed. Talk to you guys latta TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 14, 2009)

the plants are looking good, nice small and lots of growth. Stoked to see you up and running, cant wait to see those girls in flower. haha going to be awhile though with the strains you got going, but ill be in for the long run!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2009)

YA its gonna be a long flowering for sure, thats why I decided last week to start them early. I'm counting on 13 weeks, but I've given myself the window to allow 14-15 if I must. I don't really think they will take 14-15 that would be kinda crazy. The Kush Mango, and WW shouldn't take that long, that's why I'm gonna give them another 2 weeks veg time out of the tent. Thanks for swingin by though little grower, glad to have ya along for the ride!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 15, 2009)

the ww i got from bcbud says it takes 9 to 11 and it took almost the complete 11 weeks, so you will probably be good splittin it for another 2 weeks


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats good to know, I was kinda thinking would finish some where in the middle of the rest. It seems to be a nice hybrid, atleast the pheno I got. Its just one of the free fem seeds from G-13 labs, but its grown pretty fast right from the begining.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well guys I think its been about a week since my last picture update on my plants. I've been talking about it all this week, but no bodies been around so I guess it doesn't matter that I didn't post them, lol. So here they are either way. I'll take some better pictures next week when I make a few changes and switch them to 12/12, but you should be able to see the difference since last week easily enough. The mango, and Kush are both still pretty small, and when I take them out of the tent to veg for another 2 weeks, I think I might put the light up kinda high, and see if I can get them to stretch a bit. They are dense, lots of growth in a small area, just small. All the rest of the plants are looking great, the WW is turning out beautiful. Any way, I've been updateing all week, so there isn't much new to say really. I still gotta take those cones, but I want to get a tray with a dome, so I can take a whole bunch of cones, instead of the peat pellets I've been using. Well hope you guys enjoy, lol if any body even sees them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good man, i was waitn for your pics 
did you top at the second node on most of these ?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Weedman, thanks for stoppin over to check things out! Actually I waited till just after the 4th node to top them. Yesterday I did a bunch of work on them again. I took about 20-25 clones, between 4-5 off most of the plants. I couldn't take clones off the Kush, mango, or WW, there wasn't any good shoots to cut off them yet. I hope by the time they are ready to flower, I'll be able to get a couple clones of each of those. The WW I know I'll be able to , not sure about the kush or mango yet. I also went through the sativas, and trimmed some leaves, and topped all the shoots again. I am trying to keep these sativas under control, thats part of why I've been topping so much. They are really turning into some nice bushs now though. I think another day to fully recoup what I cut off, I'm gonna water either tonight, or tomorrow again. I'm gonna give them all a full gallon of straight water this time. I'm hoping I get some run off I can test this time, to get an idea where the PH is at in the soil. The plants seem to all be ok, I'm just curious. A couple still look like they need some more N, so I'm gonna continue the foliar misting, it seems to be working well. The ones that need the N have been gradually getting darker green on the leaves, I'm assuiming from the misting, and the last feeding.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 16, 2009)

God damn brother your ladies are comin along nicely for sure!! Is that mystery tree somethin from what we did a while back?? It's lookin like it's gonna be a Fuckin beast man. Glad to see your workin it out so good man, your doin us proud for sure. Now, also I'm glad to see you hoooked up the pallets too- excellent idea lol. Mine are about 5 inches shorter than yours man but I started takin a clone here n there to see if I can get them to root, cuz i've never had any luck with getting them to root n I wanna make sure I can do it before I have to make it count on my flood table. These Fuckin things are takin MAD long to grow out, I'd say like twice as long asmy 1st grow for sure.

Anyways man, I dropped u an email, n I'll defintely be around more now that my confusion is over with as to what the fuck I'm gonna do with myself, n I decided NOT to go with the 100 plants that I originally decided to do. Just 40 in the 4x8 table, n another 10-14 on pallets In growbags. I may keep two or three a moms for the next time around but that remains to be seen as far as vigour in growth goes I'm not that impressed with anything but my Dj short BB, so she may be the only lady I keep around. Sub's Sputnik ain't too far behind, n I'll probably wait to see how her n the sour p do in clone form before I make a desicion about them.

Bah... I'm done hijackin your thread bro, I'll go hit up my journal n let everyone else know I'll be back around aswell.

See you round soon brothaman 

-K1


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2009)

KING whats up man!! Great to hear from ya!!! Also glad to hear you'll be around a bit more. Sounds like your workin out all the bugs, which is sweet. Every plan goes through changes on its way to perfection, I've made so many changes to my plans as this grow has been developing. The mystery tree is either a durban poison, super silver haze, or a thai skunk. I got the peat pellets mixed up when I didn't think a couple were gonna sprout. Thats the only one that did sprout, I just don't know what it is, LOL. Its been a decent plant, I think I'm the most excited about the WW to be honest. The Kush will be sweet, its just growin kinda slow. The WW is lookin great, and has been growin pretty fast. Well any way Great to hear from ya man, and your never highjackin my thread so don't sweat it bro!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2009)

So I forgot to post this earlier, but I've got alot of Irish blood in my, so I just wanted to say.........




!!!HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY!!!



Hope everybody has some GREEN to enjoy today. If not, heres a nugget blunt for you all!!!  lol, pass it around make sure everyone gets a hit! 


Talk to you guys latta, TC!​


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 17, 2009)

cheers to that hahahahah


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll break out the Irish whiskey later this evening!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 17, 2009)

happy st pattys day to u as well..hope the green treats you well this holiday hah


----------



## CaptainCanabis (Mar 18, 2009)

That is a awesome CFL light setup you have created! How did you do it?

What are the exact items you used to build it i'm really digging it and want to create one myself.

Where did you get that black connector that connects all the cfls?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks little grower, it was a nice day, I didn't end up drinking, ate shrooms instead!

I built it with an assortment of connectors from lowes. I just went to the electrical section, and found a bunch of lamp outlet connectors, and plug connectors and hooked them together. I honestly don't know what they are all called. As far as the black connector that holds it all together, its just electrical tape wrapped around those individual connectors to hold them all together. I actually am going to take it back apart, and use epoxy, or glue to attach them more securely. The hood is made out of cardboard, and is lined with reflective wrapping paper. Hope that helps. It cost about 15 bucks to build not including the bulbs.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2009)

So I watered all the plants today with about a gallon of plain ph'd water. I actually got some run off this time, but I didn't have the time before work to check the ph on the run off. They are lookin good though, nice and happy. The clones seem pretty happy too. I'm gonna water them again on saturday or sunday whever they are ready, and give them another dose of nutes then.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2009)

Whats goin on guys! Not alot to say to be honest, just checking in for the day. The kids are lookin good. I noticed alittle bit of tip burn on the mango,I don't know exactly what its from, except maybe just my less then great water. Which means the filter isn't helping I guess. I'm gonna have to buy distilled water, atleast every other time or something. But other wise they look good. Tons of new growth on all the tops, I think they are gonna be great once they start to flower. The "stretch" will give them a little extra size, lol, prolly alot of extra size I imagine, since all the sativa. And I'm hoping that under that 1000w they put on some nice dense buds. Fingers crossed that they aren't all males, lol. Well any way, 2 more days till flower!!!


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 20, 2009)

2 more days till flower cool.

i've done it before... so i don't seem to be getting excited at all about mine... i just keep seeing what -isn't- there yet. I need to see some monster buds dang it !!! 
.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2009)

ya the "waiting is the hardest part", lol. I've flowered plants a couple times now, so I know what to expect, but I have a feeling with the sativas its gonna be a long haul waiting on the buds to beef up. I'd like to get the fox farms solubles, I've heard the open sesame is supposed to help jump start the flowering process. I gotta see if I'm gonna have the money though, I still need to et my ventalation set up too.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 20, 2009)

yay flower!
ill take a seat with ya, hopefully we dont gotta sit for 13+ weeks lol


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol, its gonna be close man. I'm NOT cutting these sativas early, unless (fingers crossed) something major happened which forced me too. I'm gonna leave these girls go as long as they need. I've never grown pure sativas before, and I want the smoke as dank as I can get it!! If it takes 13-14 weeks, well that will suck, but I'll do it.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

i think my durbans been in for like 14 weeks now


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2009)

ya thunder be ready to wait..my sativa mix is on day 91(13weeks) and still got some white hairs


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

i chopped that dro bag seed plant like 2 weeks ago after waiting about 13 weeks.....

i was watching and it looks like everything is maturing and a couple days before i want to chop it shoots out brand new hairs in spots on these old buds and im like wtf ?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i chopped that dro bag seed plant like 2 weeks ago after waiting about 13 weeks.....
> 
> i was watching and it looks like everything is maturing and a couple days before i want to chop it shoots out brand new hairs in spots on these old buds and im like wtf ?


yep thats whats going to happen with alot of thundercats plants i predict haha..happen to me thats for sure


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm under the impression that sativas have a tendancy to do that. I've heard that on some plants, they will always continue to produce new growth. I cna't remember what study I read about the other day, but one of the seed companies wanted to see how long this one plant would really take to fully mature, I think the cut it some where around 150 days, and it still had new white hairs. I'm not gonna go crazy with it, but I am gonna try to give it a full 13-14, and hope for the best.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like the buds are maturing nicely though littlegrower. Have you been flushing yet?

Hows the durban looking 420?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

looks fucking awesome like the widow 
i smoked a little of the widow (little damp) yesterday and was fucking impressed !

when this shit is dry its gonna be insane.... have to conserve it till i harvest more.... mother plant is gonna go into flowering along with HG


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2009)

Very sweet man, I'm very excited about my WW too. It looks like its gonna have some nice ass buds on it!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Looks like the buds are maturing nicely though littlegrower. Have you been flushing yet?
> 
> Hows the durban looking 420?


yep been flushing for 3 weeks cause i thought it would be done like 2 ago haha atleast i know it will be nute free


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2009)

lol, ya should be clean, and tasty so thats not a bad thing!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2009)

I did some more work on the tent today and the sativas are in for 24 hours of dark. I may have screwed up my 400 watt light. I had it unplugged for like 10 minutes and when I went to plug it back in it didn't want to turn on. I'm gonna give it an hour or so to cool down and see what happens. If it's busted I'm gonna try to get it fixed through HTG. I hope there is a warranty or something. The 1000w will be going back on around 10 in the morning. They all seem to look pretty good today....clones are doing good. I can't wait to see some buds!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2009)

ok so the light seems to be ok!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 21, 2009)

good news. only wish that was the case for me


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

Ya that sucks about your ballast man. I'm very glad mine turned back on.

Well tomorrow morning they sativas will come out of darkness, and be under 1000w 12/12. I'm prolly gonna lst the shit out of a couple of them to even out the canopies alittle more. They have all bushed out alot this week. I LST'd the WW today under the 400w. Its chillin with the kush, mango, and the clones. I'll post some pics tomorrow after I finish with everything. I think its been a full week since the last ones. Any way, night guys, talk to you latta today!! TC


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

Well guys the lights are all set and ready to go! All the sativas are in 12/12, and are looking great. I am gonna tie them up a bit later on today, just to even things out a bit. I'm gonna look at my finances, and I might order my solubles today. That way I can give them a dose of the Open sesame this week to jump start flowering. With my next watering I'm gonna stick with the 1/3 strength mix of nutes, I'm gonna go ahead and give them grow nutes still for a week or two, since a few look like they still need the N. I'm also gonna start them on the tiger bloom. I'm trying to follow the fox farm schedule, they just havn't been taking very many nutes I think cus of my water problems. But they look good, so I'm happy. They are all about 10-14 inchs above the dirt, but most of them are also about 14-20 inchs wide. I'm hoping flowering them now that they will stay under 3 feet tall. This will allow me plenty of height so they don't get burned on the 1000w. This is also another reason I'm gonna tie them down a bit, mostly the bigger ones. I'll get some pics up tonight once I'm done with them.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 22, 2009)

how are the kush and mango looking now? are they cloneable?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lookin awesome man, congrats on makin it to flower time  

Cant wait to see how the Kush turns out dude, looks like a little runt, but she looks STRONG as fuck though, so im sure shell bust out soon enough n show you some growth love 

Man, im allllllll fuckin mixed up dude. Still waitin on Garden Depot to deliver some shit to the pad, my fuckin clones aint takin root, n my moms have slowed down again. On toppa that shit i didnt put a damn air stone in my rez, and now it smells like ass n pond scum, n im afraid that for the last couple days ive been feeding the plants with that nasty shit, n that might be why theyve slowed up. Time to flush n feed some straight Ph'd water with a touch of BMO SPT n H202. I dont think this Promix is all that well arrated man, otherwise i wouldnt need to use the Peroxide as much as i do. bah, fuck it. Im sure this shit will fix itself man, im just alot less patient than i used to be when it comes to havin problems. Mainly cuz i didnt have this many problems at the beginning of my grow last time around. I have almost 2 month old 6 inch tall mother plants man. L-O-L!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

Hookedoncronic, There are a couple small shoots on the kush I could prolly clone, but I'm gonna wait to clone them till right before I flower them like I did with the others. I did take 4-5 WW clones the other day though. I've got pretty much 4-5 clones off each of my plants but the kush and mango. All the clones are actually looking really good, a couple are showing slight yellowing on the leaves, but that just tells me they are making roots!! The first clone I took has been rooted and in a small container for about a week now, and its doing great too, on its 3 set of leaves already. 

King I read in your thread about the rez thing, and dropped a couple ideas. I hope oyu get it figured out man, I don't know much about hydro yet though. I need to learn, I wanna change over once I go perptual. I hear you about having 2 month old plants that are only 6 inchs tall. The Kush and mango have both been being bitchs like that, but they are both very hearty plants too. The stem on kush is almost a half inch thick, and its bushing out real nicely, its just gonna be several solid buds, the nodes are like 1/2 inch apart. I'm sure over the next 2 weeks it will get some more size too it, and then there is the "stretch" once I flower it, so its got some time to bulk up. 

Well heres the pictures, its only a couple group shots, my batteries died mid photo shoot.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 22, 2009)

good to hear all is well TC, nice pics


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2009)

lookn good


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 22, 2009)

*Looks really nice TC, squatty and bushy*


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks every body!! I'm pretty stoked about them!! Its my biggest grow yet, and looks like it will be turning out pretty good. Squatty and bushy is what I've been tryin for, so I'm please with them. I'll post some individual pics of them once I get more batteries. I'm still gonna tie them up to, so I'll take pics once I do. Latta guys, and thanks its great to have you all along for the ride!!! TC


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok TC, I havent been on in a while, I read quite a bit of what i missed, but can you explain to me is that a whole new light setup or is it just a new reflector? Well nvm on that because i know its a new setup, what is it? plants are looking good how many weeks?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Sacred, the blue light with the 3 plants and clones is a 400w MH which, until this weekend, was in the tent with the 1000w HPS. I just got the MH a month ago and I've had the HPS. They all seem to be really happy under the lights, they are getting good and bushy. I hope to see signs of sex asap so I know what I am dealing with. 
The ones in the tent, the sativas, are just over two months. The WW, Kush, and Mango are about two weeks behind them. The exciting part is yet to come, stay tuned...lol TC


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

everything looks good man, you just need some more plants now


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I've got 13 plants in 10 4 gallon grow bags, and about 30 clones for the next batch, but the trick to all of this is I have to move after this grow. So I'm gonna have to pick my favorite clones to take with me as mothers, and hopfully I can have them ready to clone as soon as I move, or maybe even before. I honestly think I'm going to end up with mostly WW, mango, and kush for the next grow, but we'll see how the sativas turn out. I also need to get more genetics before I move.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 23, 2009)

so flower the 13, and 20-25 clones and save 5-10 moms?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks really good tc. Do you have a microscope to check your trich's? I have some sativa dominate going right now and took the tops at 9 weeks and was going to let the lower parts of the plants go for a week and chop. The problem was I nute locked the plants and didn't realize it. When I started to flush at 7 weeks it started to unlock the plants and after i took the tops the plants took off like crazy. It seems every time I water them now they show new growth. All the trich's were cloudy on the tops and most of the lower were showing alot of clear but after a week and a half after the harvest I still don't have any amber heads yet. I was going to chop last weekend but decided to wait for at least a few amber to show. Now I'm afraid that after unlocking them that they are going through this huge growth spurt and all the new growth will be clear when the old starts to go amber..... It will be 11 weeks this sat, I posted some pic's of the first harvest if you wanna check it..... If this thing will let me I'll rep ya for all your good work and impressive garden. Good luck on your move and may the pot gods bless your next harvest.....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2009)

THanks alot 5 oclock, I'll stop over, and check out your pics for sure. The power skunk says it will take 9 weeks, but I just don't believe that since its such a heavy sativa, and I believe the purple power is supposed to take 11-12. then theres the mystry tree, which is a mystery. I need to give them a really good flush, its just a pain to do that, since I'm having to buy the distilled water.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 24, 2009)

I found my strains are not very tollerant of alot of nutes, hence the lock out. I didn't over feed and was following the Bio-Biz schedual. It seemed that after week 7 when I started to flush them with Ph'ed water and mollasses that they snapped out of it and are taking off again like crazy. Do you have a scope to check your trich's?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya I've got a scope, just no trichs yet, lol. I think mine have been fighting the same thing. Thats why I want to start using only distilled water, but its tough to buy that much as once. I think mine have been getting a little locked up from the random crap thats in my tap water.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2009)

So what do you guys think? How good would boiled water be for my plants? I know it removes alot of impurities. I was thinking about making a large rez, like 20-30 gallon, and boiling enough water every couple days to fill it. I could add my nutes right to that, and then either pump them out, or scoop them out with a container. I think DaGambler does something like that, but he has a RO system. I'm gonna boil some later on and see what the ppm reads after its cooled. I suppose that should tell me if it will work for me or not. I went and got my open seasame today, so they will be getting a dose of that with the next watering. Hopefully this will help to jump start the flowering process.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 24, 2009)

Boiling it only purifies the steam. The water will evaporate and the remainders concentration will rise on a curve equal to the evaporation. If you mean your going to boil water to steam and capture the steam it would be purified but at what cost? I think it would be alot cheaper to buy a water filter to catch all the unwanted shit and still give you usable water. You peeded in on my grow and saw how I'm doing, well I use tap water that comes out of the tap at 8.5 ph and put it in a 5 gallon bucket and have an air pump that adds O2 and keeps it moving. After a few days the chlorine has evaporated and I use Ph down to get to 6.5-6.8 and feed away. As soon as it's empty I fill it again so it's ready for the next watering... It has worked fine for me


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok so boiling won't work? I've tryed leaving the water sit for a couple days to breath the chlorine out, I stirred it a couple times a day. Its not that they aren't growing, but I think the extra 350 ppm in my water is blocking nutes if that might be the right way of looking at it. They just seemed to grow more when I use distilled water. Its just a pain in the ass to buy 10, 20, or even 30 gallons of distilled water at one time, or over a short pierod of time, not to mention the expense. I've been trying to get by as I have been, I just feel like I'm not giving them the best, and I want to. I'm willing to try other filter ideas, I'm just on a very tight budget. I'm gonna look around more, and see what I can find.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 25, 2009)

the 350 might not hurt them... letting it sit for a couple days is good (an airstone would lessen that to 24 hours). the big question is what is your pH at? and you should know that depending on what is in your water... the pH reading of nuted water may not be accurate. if your tap water is 8.5 and then you add nutes and it goes down to 6.5... it may go back up to 8.0 again the next day - cuz you could have a something like calcium hydroochloride (or something like that) that just jacks the waters pH so that stuff won't grow in it like bacteria.

almost all cities can supply a water report (and make a copy of it for you) upon request. it will tell you avg. ppm for your area as well as what the ppm consists of. 176 dollars on a 100 gallon per day RO system ='s Priceless.
.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 25, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/144086-diy-36-site-aeroponic-homebox-4.html This is a link to my friend DubB's self built RO water system. You should take a look....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2009)

I deffinitly will thanks 5 oclock.

I'll look into the water report thanks gambler. My water is at about 7.3 out of the tap. When I nute it, it drops a but, but I usually have to add some ph down as well, not much, less then 1/4 tsp. I agree the 170 RO system= priceless, I just don't have a way to come up with that extra cash right now. I looked at some distillers, but they are in the same price range. My parents used to have a distiller, so I'm gonna call them and ask them if they still use it. I'm gonna have my gf go get a water report today, so we can see what I'm dealing with. The 350ppm hasn't killed them, I just don't think they are growing as well as they should be, which I need them to do. lol, any way I'll keep ya updated on it all like usual. I am getting 10 gallons of distilled today, and all the sativas are getting a dose of the open sesame I got yesterday. I'll give this one with just ph'd water and the open sesame, like the fox farm schedule shows, then next watering they will get nutes, and the open sesame.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2009)

Well after reading that whole thread about the RO, thats definitely the way I wanna go, I just gotta go shopping now. I bought 10 gallons of distilled yesterday, and watered this morning. I used 1/2 open sesame with straight ph'd water on all the sativas, and I used 2 tsp/gal of growbig on the others. They all seem pretty happy. I havn't noticed much growth on several of the largest sativas in the last couple days. I noticed when I was watering that they have roots coming out the bottom of the grow bags already! I am thinking they might be a little root bound. I'm gonna see what happens after they have a chance to drink up this water. I may do a bag in bag transplant. I'll fill some of my other 5 gallon grow bags up half way, or maybe even 3/4, and then cut the bottom off the other and set it on top. I also put 17 of my clones into 18 oz cups today and put them under my floro light. They all had nice roots coming out of the plugs, so they should be good to go. Unfortunatly none ofthe WW clones have rooted yet, it was all sativas, but soon. I'll get more pics up this weekend once its been about a week, hopefully they will be gettin bigger again by then. Latta TC


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

i doubt they would be root bound .... the roots just tend to meet up at the bottom while the middle of the soil would look sparse


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, thats why I wanted to see what happens over the next couple days to see if they start growing better. I'm not sure why they've slowed down like this. It can't be from the light switch already can it? Still no signs of sex, but its only been 4 days so still pretty early for that I think. I hope they respond well to the distilled water, and open sesame!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2009)

woohoo, it also happens to be 420 right now!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats up guys hows your day been. THings are well here. My girls are still looking happy so thats good. I just picked up 2 grams of some hash. We're getting ready to try that out gonna put a line in the center of this blunt. Its not real pure, its got a green color to it, but it looks like it will do the trick. I'll let ya know how it goes. Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 26, 2009)

hhaha i like the update tc. enjoy that blunt, kinda gives me an idea for some of this killer queen later


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 26, 2009)

4 days later nice setup and healthy plants and ill stay tuned.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2009)

THanks little grower, the blunt was great, I'm pretty ripped. I'm gonna guess the hash came from a sativa, had kinda a fruity taste.

Thanks for stoppin by sacred, I'm hopin its gonna get real interesting soon, I'd like to see sex with in a weeks time. I'm really hoping! Gotta be patient, its gonna be hard.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

Subscribed!!


out.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol, I'll be getting pics up either tonight or tomorrow not sure yet, still gotta get batteries. 

Unfortunatly there still hasn't been much growth on either of the largest sativas, or the smallest. All the middle sized ones are growin well though!! I'm alittle bummed its been a week, and now signs of sex at all, but hopfully in the next few days. I'm not gonna havetime tomorrow, but maybe in the beginning of the week I'll be able to go get some more soil, and I'm gonna try giving the sativas some more soil. I'll fill up the bags prolly half way, and cut the bottom off the other bags, and set them inside the new ones. Seems like it should work pretty well. I don't know that they are root bound, but I thought maybe they wanted more space to grow. The ph was good the other day when I watered them, so that doesn't seem to be a problem. I'm going to water with some epsom salts next watering, and another does of open sesame. 

I put another 10 clones into cups today, and they are under my floros as well. The WW clones I took were kinda small, but they rooted, so we'll see how they do. All the sativa clones look great. I also took 3 more larger WW clones today, 3 Kush clones, and 2 off one mango, and 1 off the other, so we'll see how all those turn out. If the WW clones root this week, I am prolly gonna throw them right into flower with the mother and just save the best clone as the new mother. Well any ways, I'll talk to you guys latta. TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 29, 2009)

Damn dude that sounds like the description of the candy shop in my dream last night. Final chop with pic's..... check it


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2009)

So I really am thinking the 2 plants that havn't really grown in the past week have got to be root bound. I'm gonna get the bag in bag transplant done, I got soil last night. THen I'm gonna water with ph'd distilled water and a teaspoon of epsom salts. I'm hoping they'll take back off and start flowering soon.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 1, 2009)

transplanting can ease off some problem conditions... but some people would say that there is no such thing as 'rootbound'... ie; you can grow a monsters scrogged bush in a 4" net pot... you just have closely watch pH and ppm and build-up, etc.

so it doesn't hurt to transplant, but ur gonna wanna figure out what stalled their growth exactly... or its likely to just happen again eventually in the bigger pot.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm trying to figure that out. I'm still thinking the root of this problem goes back to the 400ppm tap water I was watering with for awhile. I'm only using distilled now, and I'm hoping after the transplant, and another good clean watering the 2 problem plants will pick back up. Should I run just some clean water through them, or do you think I should add the epsom salt to give them some mag? 

I was checking in on them last night and I believe I was able to see the first signs of sex on 2-3 of the plants. I'm not gonna jump to any conclusions, but I do believe that my purple power plant #3 might be male. I hope not, but it might be. But that was a risk that has existed from the beginning when your working from seed. if it does end up being male, I'm gonna cut it back to almost nothing, and put it in my closet with my mushrooms under their 12/12 light. Once its ready maybe I'll have the pollen. Then again, maybe I'll just kill it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

OK so I was checkin out my clones today, and it seems like there are some gnats. Not a ton, but I'd like to get rid of them. Anything you guys recommend? Would safer soap spray work? Any good DIY ideas? I appreciate any help, I'd like to get rid of them before they get worse!!


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 1, 2009)

if the roots are hitting fresh soil they shouldn't need anything but pure water for awhile... but a light rooting formula wouldn't hurt (something with idole butyric acid) or a light flowering formula 250 ppm'ish in RO.

as for gnats... i've tried the safer soap... and the neem oil... and some other product... and none of them took the population to zero like Malathion. you buy it at lowe's or home depot in concentrated form. it would say '50/50' malathion. mixed at 1 teaspoon per gallon of water in a drench watering for soil (making sure it wets the entire bottom of the container and all medium) or at the same ratio for a hydroponic reservoir. it kills both adults and larvae dead. but anytime you introduce new soil again... back they will come  and i wouldn't use it past the halfway point of flowering 'cuz i don't know how long it takes to break down.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet man, I'll stop over at lowes and get some of that. The only plants that have the gnats are the clones in veg, so I'll give them a dose. Even if I have to do it again once they go into bigger containers, atleast it will stop them for now. Thanks man I appreciate all the help lately. The clones are in the same closet as my mushrooms, so I just don't want the gnats fucking them up! 

I'm sad to say that after further inspection today, I believe I have three males. That isn't deffinite yet, but thats where I stand at the moment. My WW, and Kush are supposed to be feminized, so the only other variable is the mango, and the two plants that aren't growing much.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Sweet man, I'll stop over at lowes and get some of that. The only plants that have the gnats are the clones in veg, so I'll give them a dose. Even if I have to do it again once they go into bigger containers, atleast it will stop them for now. Thanks man I appreciate all the help lately. The clones are in the same closet as my mushrooms, so I just don't want the gnats fucking them up!
> 
> I'm sad to say that after further inspection today, I believe I have three males. That isn't deffinite yet, but thats where I stand at the moment. My WW, and Kush are supposed to be feminized, so the only other variable is the mango, and the two plants that aren't growing much.


sorry to hear about the males tc...looks like those which turn out to be fem will have alot of light and hopefully will be monsters!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

I think if its just the 3 males I'll be ok, the others are pretty good size plants, and I'll still have 10 plants in 7 bags, plus a couple clones I'm gonna toss in for the hell of it.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I think if its just the 3 males I'll be ok, the others are pretty good size plants, and I'll still have 10 plants in 7 bags, plus a couple clones I'm gonna toss in for the hell of it.


da males might hurt this crop... but you only need one good female for the next crop  i'm sure your first mushroom grow wasn't the best you ever had 
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

Well no my first wasn't, but that was a couple years ago, the first of the recent ones was actually one of the best flushs I've gotten. lol. I'm hoping I can get a half lb at this point, if I get more then that I'll be extra happy!!! Then next time, I'll do a few things differantly, and maybe I'll get my whole lb!!


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 2, 2009)

actually, long as we (were) on the subject  ...

i prefer the 'multi-pronged' gnat attack plan.

ie; diatamaceous earth on all surfaces and floors, malathion for the medium and rez, pyrethrums and neem oil for the foilage, sticky traps around the pots, and fly paper dangling from the sky...

make war with those biatches !!! 

just make the world a very unfriendly place for them.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm getting some sticky traps later today, and prolly some safer soap for the leaves, and then tomorrow I'm gonna get the malathion at lowes. 

So heres the pictures I've been promising all week! I finally did the transplant, on all the plants except the males, and the mangos. I'm gonna stick with my thought that the ones that were not growing were root bound, cus when I cut the bottom off the bag, it was a solid mass, about an inch think in some spots. So I loosened them up a bit, and they are sitting on about 8 inchs of fresh soil!! Some of the others had alot of roots down there, but none were as bad as the big purple power. On the plus side, even though I am about 90% posative those 3 plants are males, I am also about 90% posative the rest are all females now. Even the big purple power is showing sex, its just not growing much other wise. So I'm happy about that. I'm also pretty sure that my WW is showing some female preflowers. I put it into flower today after the transplant. I'm gonna put the mango and Kush in this weekend when I make the final call on the males. I decided I"m just gonna chop them, and not mess with trying to get pollen this time around. If I get a male mango I will grow that out, but I'm not gonna mess with the others. I'm going to the store later to get water, and they will all be getting a nice drink tomorrow. I'm gonna use a couple differant mixes for the differant plants. I think they will all get a dose of epsom salts, I'll also give all but the big purple power another dose of the open sesame, this time a half dose with a 1/4 strength dose of big bloom. I suppose on the plus side one of the plants that wasn't growing was a male, so its not such a waste right. I also put a purple power clone into flower today, its just a little guys, but I figured it wouldn't hurt. Well heres all the pictures. 

The first are the roots on the big purple power. Then the 2 mangos in one bag, and the top view of the bushy mango. A couple of the Kush, and then a group shot. Got 2 of the WW, and then the little PP clone. THen last but not least the big power skunk, and the big purple power finally. 















































































Hope you guys enjoy I'll be back on later, talk to you then. TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 2, 2009)

wow TC looking good.. those plants got massive roots and im sure they are going to love the new soil. hope theres no shock.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

roots looks healthy man .
i have no males and i got still got seeds ... not many but


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 2, 2009)

*Looking nice TC! missed a bit there had to catch up sucks about the gnats.. when I had aphids and spider mites and umm oh white flys lol I tried all kinds of stuff neemoil, some soap pepper spray, lady bugs, organic sprays and stuff well point being nothing worked and I finally just grabbed some ortho max and I preventive spray clones once before they move into veg and use it when ever bug issues arise and have had successs so u may want to try that if nothing else works. (I dont use it in flower tho only veg plants so I cna clean them off later.) N e ways great work how far are u into flowering?*


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

THanks everyone, glad you enjoyed the pics. 

Cali it will be 2 weeks on sunday, and they are all showing sex now. Thankfully I don't have the gnat problem in my flower room, only with some clones in an upstairs closet so far. I'm headed out to the store soon, for some supplies. Its sooooo nice to finally see some buds forming!!! They've got a long way to go, but it feels great!


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 3, 2009)

wow, the girls are really getting big. ur deffinitely growing some bushes. i am too mostly right now... next time i think i'll lean more toward single colas. but these guys (or, hopefully, girls) seem to be filling in your area very well.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya my space has been filling up fairly quickly. I'm very glad I have the 400w light to go along with the 1000. I'm gonna need the extra to get good even light coverage. I havn't been down there yet today, but unless one of the mangos goes male, I think I'm only looking at the 3 of them. Which I suppose I started with 13 plants in 10 grow bags all from seed, so I don't think 3 males is really to bad. Thats actually the same amount I had on my last grow, but it was only 9 plants to start, and 3 males. 

I hear you on leaning towards single cola plants. I don't know if I want to do just single cola, but maybe aim for like 2-4 main colas, and not bush them out so much next time. I'll have to see, I mostlygrew them this way cus I was working with pure sativas. I knew I ddin't have the height to work with, so I wanted to make sure I got some bud out of them. IN the future I plan on growing mostly indicas, and strong hybrids. I'm thrilled with how my WW is growing, its gonna be a gorgeous bush. I think if I grow bushs im the future, they will more likely be trees, not bushs. Kingspade clued me into using a whole bale of promix and just putting 1 or 2 plants into the top f the bale, and just letting them veg for a couple months, to result in a pretty good size bud tree! I thought it wold be fun to try, maybe I'll put a scrog net over it, and grow out a plant big enough to pull an lb off. Veg it for like 3-4 months, in a 6x6 scrog under either a 600w, or my 1000. I don't know, so many plans and ideas, I want to try everthing! Well I'll talk to you guys latta I gotta hit the store and get my water and a few things to take care of today. Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

So I found a good source for water. The store down the street from me has a machine infront of it where you can fill up jugs. Its like 1.25 for 5 gallons, so not a bad price, and I can back my car right up to the curb and just load and unload the water real easy. I tested it and it was at a ppm of 90, so not perfect, but a whole lot better then 350 or 425 like it was. So They will be getting a dose of epsom salts with some open sesame in there to. I think that the open sesame may have really helped jump start the flowering. They showed sex at about 10 days, but they seem to have slowed upward growth already, and are starting to build the buds. I'm not complaining, I like seeing progress everyday when I go look. Hopefully after this watering the big purple power will be back on track too. Its showing sex, so I know it growing, now its time to put on the wieght!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 3, 2009)

WOW dude, every time i look at your journal, its like a completely different set of pics man. The plants look COMPLETELY different than when i last looked man, im lovin it. Mine are about the same size as the first couple pics you put up - i need to let them go for a little more before i throw them into flower, but i mean only another week or two, n then im hot on your heels!! 

N As far as single cola dominant plants go, i gotta say i was impressed with the size of the one bud i got off of my WW i did, but the overall yield wasnt as impressive as a bush woulda been IMHO. Im doing both single cola and bushes this time around, so i guess ill be able to get a definitive answer as to what i prefer personally. I got somethin like a total of 10 big plants in the dirt right now, n then another 18 in beer cups in seedling stage right now, 10 of which arent feminized (but all of them are in cubes, and i dont know if i can switch them to hydro or not, but if not then oh well, lol) - Are you using both your 400 n your 1000 light in the same room? or are you using the 400 for cuttings n seedlings? Sorry if i havent gone over all the pages since my last post, shit (as usual lately) has been hectic. N fuckin sucks to hear about your gnat problem too man, thats the one thing thats makin me hesitate about constructing the permanent growroom down in my basement too. 

Your stuff is lookin awesome man. Cant wait to see the fuckers in another two weeks. Theyll be all big n beefy lookin...

N btw, i know how you feel about wantin to try everything dude. The bale idea is in the thoughtbank for sure - i was gonna pick up the bale n get started a while back on that shit (i think i posted about leavin for the shop to pick up the bale), but circumstances prevented that shit from goin down at the time -- but ill get to that shit man. If you get to it before my ass, more power to ya, lol, but better believe that if you end up doin it, its gonna make me go out n get myself a bale n be hot on your tracks with that shit  Im gonna look at your journal for a bit though man. I wanna take a look at your girls before you ended up flowering them, just to seee how the spacing in between nodes is on your girls. 
Mad props man, lemme see if i can +rep u..its been a while since ive repped anyone, lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey King, thanks for stoppin by bro! I'm always glad when you grace us with your presence! I owe you alot of thanks man, your motivation really helped me get this shit goin. I deffinitly liked the bale idea, it might be the first thing I plant when I move, just cus it will be simple, and low maintanance. 

Honestly I gotta thank alot of you guys for the help, advice, and encouragement along the way!! I'm really only to the half way point of this grow, but it seems like things are finally settling in for the long haul, atleast I hope so. The first part was the hard boring part, now comes the fun!! 

I will also have some mushy pics up the beginning of next week. I've got the first flush from a new KS tray, and the 4th from my last KS tray. They should be done in a couple days. I'll be making an Ereal tray this weekend for the new chamber, and I'm hoping to have enough myc to make a burma tray next week. I've been having a few problems getting some jars to colonize, but I'm tryin to get it fixed. I also just ordered 3 new strains, and 4 pre-steralized 3lb bags of rye. I'm hoping the rye will be enough to make 2 trays per bag. I ordered some john allens, some hawaiians and a hybrid strain called alacabenzi( we'll call them "beniz"). All of these strains are supposed to be fast colonizing, high yeilding, and resistant to contams. So we'll see what they do.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2009)

So I watered this morning. I decided to go with a 1/2 tsp epsom, 1/4 tsp open sesame, and 1/4 strength big bloom and tiger bloom. Basically I followed the fox farm chart, at 1/4 strength for the week I'm in, and added the 1/2 tsp of epsom. I had noticed a couple copper spots on some of the leaves, so thats part of why I added the epsom. I've also heard the mg, helps the plants absorbs nutes better? I'm hoping it will all work out well. I did start to see some new growth on the big purple power today, I gave it about a gallon of plain ph'd water yesterday. I watered the kush, and mango with there last dose of veg nutes, and their first dose of open sesame. I used 2/3 strength grow big, and 1/4 tsp of open sesame. I also gave most of them a little trim. I remove some of the lower growth on them. I'll prolly remove just a few more in about a week or 2 once I see how the buds are gonna devlope. 

NOw I'm also glad to say, I sprayed down my clones with safer soap yesterday, and so far I've only seen like 2 gnats today. I'm gonna give them another dose of safer soap tomorrow, to make sure the job is done. 

I pulled the males out of the tent this morning, and the kush and mango will be going into the tent tomorrow. I'm gonna hook up my 400w next to my 1000w, and I'm mounting a 6 inch fan on each end of my 400w hood. Both will be blowing the same direction, and I'll put the glass onto the 400 finally. On one end of the hood, I'll attach some 6 inch ducting running out of the tent, and eventually through a DIY carbon filter in the next week or two. I'm really hoping the fans move enough air, they are each supposed to be 250cfm. I'm gonna leave the other end of the hood with the second fan on it open, to pull hot air from inside the tent. If this isn't cooling things enough as it gets hotter out, I'll get my hood for the 1000w cut, and put a flange on it to connect it to the ventalation as well. So far temps are staying decent, I've got a fan blowing towards the 1000w to keep the heat dissapated. Well guys thats it till tomorrow. I'll post a couple pics of the tent once I'm done with everthing tomorrow. Latta guys TC


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey just remember that htg has an awesome 500cfm fan for 40 bucks right now n it works really well for what your tryin to do. I could cool off my 1000s and my 600 with just that one fan dude. So that's just a thought if your looking to cool your lights, scrub through your filter and exhaust it all, that one fan works really well. Looks just like one of those 80cfm fans that I had in my tent, only it's 8" . Just as quiet too


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2009)

I think 8" would be to big, I would have to have a bunch of adapters, cus my 1000w is gonna have a 4 inch flange. I'm hoping I don't actually have to attach the 1000 to the ventalation, I'm hoping the 500cfm will pull enough air from the tent to serve its purpose, we'll see on sunday. Untill it gets smellier I still have the end off my tent, so its helping it stay cool with just the fan in there right now.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 4, 2009)

you'll have to re-spray every 3 or 4 days for awhile with that stuff... cuz the larval stage isn't affected.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2009)

I noticed already this evening gambler, I went ahead and gave them another shot tonight. But it seems to be working either way. The gnats weren't terrible yet, so I think this should take care of it. 

So this latest flush of the KS hasn't impressed me yet. Its kinda weak, I hope the second one is better. Lol, I'm counting on it to be!! My gf made up the Ereal tray today, and its in the incubator. It'll be going into the new FC in the next couple days. After this first flush is done on the KS it will get recased, and put into the new FC aswell. I'll give the old one a good cleaning, and I hope to be able to put a burma tray into it by the end of next week. Any way, I'll let you guys know how things go tomorrow, and prolly get some pics of everything almost done finally!!!


----------



## nick12345 (Apr 5, 2009)

why so serious?


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 5, 2009)

nick12345 said:


> why so serious?


'Cuz Thundercat Ain't Fugg'in Around Dude !!!

You want some Thunder ?! You want some Lightning ?!

heh. JK. i have no idea what ur talk'n 'bout. but i would -serious-ly like to have even 1/10th as many mushrooms as he goes through and/or creates.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 5, 2009)

lol thanks gambler! I've actually cut back on the "goes through" in the last month or 2 I'm stockpiling for a 4/20 music fest. But when I first started this project I guarentee I ate about 2 oz to my head in the first 6 weeks of this year. I was eating about 4-5g every 2-3 days. You know I wish I could hook up all my buddies with some boomers if I could man!!! 

So Nick, I also don't have a clue what your talking about man. I think I'm a pretty laid back guy. Honestly can't remember any point in the last 88 pages of this journal that there was any fights in here, or really any stress at all. So feel free to elaborate, and welcome to my thread!

Well I'm off to get my shit done. Talk to you guys latta, I'll let ya know how it goes. TC


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, TC is a pretty cool hombre - its me thats a serious prick 

But yeh TC, youd reall just need the two adapters, the 8 to 6 n the 6 to 4, n to be honest for 40 bucks thats a sacrifice that id be makin in a heartbeat, if i were faced with havin to shell out 150-250 for a inline blower. But its like you said man, you wont need it seriously for another few weeks still, so im sure that your McGuyver ass will figure somethin out. If i were you though, i WOULD make like 10 of those home made carbon filters man, i had a Growbright Jr filter for my last grow, n it did eliminate SOME of the stank, but my entire apartment still fuckin reeked of fresh ganja for somethin like 6 weeks man. Thats why i sprung for the Active Air filter this time, n if i need to get another one i would in a flash, but i think i might just get a couple odor socks from the Moon. Theyre actually pretty reasonably priced, cuz they dont sell many of them.

-As for the Mungus dude, im gonna be callin in that favor from your ass in a month or two when i get all this shit sorted out n got my method down, im gonna wanna get into some spore action dude  Im glad you got that shit down to a science, so you can baby step my ass through the process, hehe. N smart move on keepin the factory goin while countin the days down to 420fest man. I dunno if ill be there on the 20, but ill be practically livin up there from june onward..thats when the fests get really good, in case you havent checkked out the schedule for this years events 

Anyways brudda, this week ill be partitioning the room off into three parts, so i can start flowering by friday, and have my tables full and vegetating at the same time. Even if i dont have my clone game down, i got shitloads starting from seed right now, n i put everything into grodan plugs so if i need to i can transplant onto my tables without having as many problems as i did last time i tried, lol. Ill do an update when the panda film gets here, and take you through the process of setting it all up, pics n all. N then ill let ya get a peek at the ladies before they go in for the long stretch 

Panda film is 100% light tight right?? i got 50x10' of the stuff, n im sectioning off a 12x12 room into either 3 or 2 parts, depending on how much panda i have left, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 5, 2009)

oh yeah by the way, lol When i say TABLES, its because the fuckin moon fucked up my order. I couldnt pick a 4x8 table up from the store ( i dont got a pickup n i damn sure aint tying a flood table to the top of my Cadillac, lol), so they had to figure something out for me, n have it dropshipped out to me. So it got here the other day, and its 2 fuckin Econo Trays. I got 40 bucks back and an apology, because they said that it woulda cost me $100 bucks for dropshipping to get the 4x8 table here. So im pissed, but ill work wth it. I got a 500gph pump, got the tubing, delta blocks, hydroton, and im goin to pick up the flood n drain fittings n the slabs on wednesday i think, so i should be able to throw down my Taiga, White Dwarves, Blueberry, n Black seedlings down by the weekend, n be well on my way..now i just need to figure out what the fuck im gonna fill my rez with, and do alotta reading on how ppm works, n how to lower it to a level that wont make my plants die, lol.

According to Gypsy growing Ebb n Flow is the easiest method in the world, so im takin his word for it, even though i cant find his ass to save my life now that i need a tutor, lol 

if he hits you up(n this goes for you too Weedman), tell him to turn his PMs back on n to message me. Or hell, if anybody else with experience flooding wants to sit down n dialogue over the next month or two n put up with 1000 questions from my ass on how to get it done right, lol, just hit me up. More than happy to make new friends


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey King sorry I didn't post sooner, been kinda busy the last 2 days. You just say the word man, and you know I'll get you hooked up in the spores bro!! Glad to here things are finally getting situated for ya man. As far as filling your rez goes bro, I just found some water at the drug store down the street that you fill the jugs yourself, and its only like 1.50 for 5 gallons. Still sucks to haul water, but not a bad price. I don't know if you can find a place like that near you, but I figured I'd mention it. The water isn't at 0ppm, but 90 isn't bad I don't think. Also now that I think about it, I havn't heard from gypsy in a while either. If I do, I'll let him know to get ahold of you man. Any way hit me up, you know how! 


Well I got the fans in place, and the ducting, the 400w is in the tent, and all the plants are officially in flower as of yesterday. I had to raise the kush, and I'm gonna have to raise the mango to get them closer to the lights, but thats no big deal. They all seem nice and happy today, and the sativas actually look like they have some buds forming without getting real close, lol. I've still got to get the fans wired, but I don't think that will take long, I just gotta get wire. So once its done, I'll get the pics up! I've been fighting the gnats, and I think I'm winning. I'm trying to figure out what I'm gonna do with all these clones still. Some are starting to get kinda big. Unfortunatly its not the WW that are getting big, its the sativas, but its all good. 

The newest tray os KS finished its first flush today, it was honestly kinda weak, and I'm not sure why. I'm hoping the next will be better. The other tray is about done 2, its gonna be an ok yeild from the both, but not great, I'm thinking maybe around 20g dry. We'll see in a couple days. Any way, enough rambling, I'll talk to you guys later on. TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I got my vent fans hooked up, and they are running as we speak. They seem to be ok, I'm hoping its enough to push the air through the carbon filter. They are supposed to be 250 cfm each, and they are in a line. I've got a few pics of the tent, with both lights, and all the girls. I also took a couple of a few plants. You can see at the tips the nodes are getting tighter on the sativas, and I think you can kinda see the buds starting to form. I'll post up some macros when I water, and do a full picture update in another week prolly, so they have some time to grow between pics. HOpe you guys enjoy. 

These are my three males, awaiting their fate!!






THis is the Kush in the front, with the PP #1 behind it.






The rest are pretty self explanitory!










































Latta guys!! TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I mixed up the labels on the second and third pic. The third is the Kush with the PP behind it, the second is just a group shot, I think its a PP in the front, skunk in the back left, PP in the back right, Kush to the right, WW is in the middle, can't really see it, and the other skunk to the left.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 7, 2009)

those girls are going to be FATTTT!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2009)

Fat bottom girls they make my tokin world go round! Lol, thanks man, I sure hope so.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Fat bottom girls they make my tokin world go round! Lol, thanks man, I sure hope so.


haha thats wat popped into my head when i wrote that.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

out.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 8, 2009)

hahahah

looking good TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol, its the first thing that came to my mind too littlegrower! Great minds think alike I guess. 

I wasn't thinking crackerjax, I should have posted up the symbol on the first page. I'm actually gonna be getting a full sleeve tattoo of the thundercats. I'm gonna put the symbol up on my shoulder, and then all the characters down my right arm. Should be sweet when its done. I'm hoping to start it before the end of the year.

Thanks for stopping by Hookedoncronic, and everyone else as well. I'm really pleased now that there are buds forming. Its gonna be a long wait though thats for sure!


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 8, 2009)

so is Thundercats a cartoon or a sports team ?

yes, i am retarded.
.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thundercats

cartoon... Japanation.

out.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2009)

Its a classic late 80s cartoon. I recommend it if you've never seen it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2009)

So I just looked at my electric bill. It has gone up 13 dollars since I put up the 1000w, and a total of 26 dollars since the begging of the grow. Not to bad I don't think for 1400w, and the floro light I built which has 8 bulbs, as well as the box fan, and the air pumps.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So I just looked at my electric bill. It has gone up 13 dollars since I put up the 1000w, and a total of 26 dollars since the begging of the grow. Not to bad I don't think for 1400w, and the floro light I built which has 8 bulbs, as well as the box fan, and the air pumps.


dam my 300w seems to be costing more electricity then that..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2009)

might have to do with where we live, I'm not sure. I do know that I have to pay a "fuel adjustment fee" that is usually about half of that the bill is. Its complete bull shit. My actual bill was around 70 bucks, but with the fee and taxes it was 129.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So I just looked at my electric bill. It has gone up 13 dollars since I put up the 1000w, and a total of 26 dollars since the begging of the grow. Not to bad I don't think for 1400w, and the floro light I built which has 8 bulbs, as well as the box fan, and the air pumps.



gotta make sure it was a actual reading, here they estimate one month .. and actually read it the next


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

They do that shit with the gas here, but not with the electric. They screwed my gas bill up real bad last winter, over charged me like 200 I was pissed when one month I had a 100 bill, the next was over 300 I flipped out. lol, I still havn't payed it, but that was at my last house.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

So I just potted up 2 more WW clones, and my first 2 kush clones. I've got about 5 more of each still under my dome, I'm hoping to see roots in the next week.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

What brand of hormone do you use TC? Or do you make your own?

out.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

I think its called roottech, its a gel, I got it from htg. It seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, you did mean what type of rooting hormone ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

hahah, are you using any other hormones? 


out.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2009)

Well no not that I know of, I'm using the fox farm nute package, and the solubles as well. But I don't think any of them are considered hormones.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Ball four, that was high and wide...  take your base.

out.


----------



## iloveit (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> out.


I used to love that cartoon! I even had the plastic sword, there was a button when pressed the symbol would light up red I used to hit everything in the house with it. Ahhhhh good times.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll bet your mom didn't think so...  "Not in the living room...take it outside"!!

out.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats great Iloveit, it has always been one of my favorites. I was never aloud to get any of the toys though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

To all you Mom's out there, for pete's sake, let the kids have their TOYS!! 

Else they will end up like this:








out.


----------



## iloveit (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'll bet your mom didn't think so...  "Not in the living room...take it outside"!!
> 
> out.


She hid the sword & I never saw it since, sniff sniff.


----------



## iloveit (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> To all you Mom's out there, for pete's sake, let the kids have their TOYS!!
> 
> Else they will end up like this:
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA thats so funny...but disturbing


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol, thats hilarious crackerjax. I'm not riding a train around cus my mom would let me have toys, I just grow weed to make up for it! It would piss her off way more if she knew, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

You are pissing her off very very well...  It looks great...

out.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2009)

Hehe, thanks man! As far as I know she doesn't even know I smoke. I used to come home blazed, and have to talk to her, but I don't think she knows. 

So I forgot to mention it earlier, but my grain got here today, so thats pretty cool. I'm still waiting on the new syringes, and I have to make up a syringe of KS here in the next couple days. I'm hoping to get to shot the bags up by the middle of next week. I think I'm going to be able to make 1 tray from each bag. I might use a little of each of the bags to myc transfer some more jars. I need to find out how much of the syringe is recommended to be used in this size bag. I'm hoping to have extra so I can just shot some jars too. I don't want to take a chance on loosing these new strains. I need to get spore prints off all of my strains except the KS right now. I only have taken a couple for some reason, I guess I just didn't think about it. Well I'll talk to you guys later, TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2009)

OH ya, so I also forgot to mention this. I havn't been eating any of my full size shrooms for a couple weeks, but I did have a pile of aborts I had collected off these last two flushs. Ended up being like 4.5g. So I ate those last night, and it was a pretty sweet ride. I had some of the most elaborate visuals I have ever had. At one point that really stands out, I looked down at my bedroom floor, and it looked like a swirling paisley pattern. It was fairly bright red, and green designs with a destinct paisley pattern like I've never seen on shrooms before. I can only remember one ofther time I tripped last year when I had visuals that intense. It was sweet any way, once again, I love the Koh Samoi!! They have never disapointed me!


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 10, 2009)

d-a-m-n-'t m-a-n . . .

wish i had some freag'in free time. i'd love to not only grow but actually have time to ingest some nice shrooms. it feels like i have 3 full time jobs sometimes. Literally no extra time to speak of between growing and working a 40 hour gig... and dog breeding and such... like right now one of my bitches just had pups... not a drop of milk on the bitch, so i have to keep feeding them. s.i.g.h.

.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2009)

Man that does sounds like alot of work. You've got a big ass garden, which I'm sure takes a ton of time, and I hear you on working the 40hr gig. Thats one reason that as my garden gets bigger with my next grow, I want to set things up to be as simple as possible, so I don't have to spend tons of time, and can enjoy doing other stuff too. If you do get the time to grow em man, I say do it, cus its been life changing!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

Nose to the grindstone...I hear yah....at one point when i started a business...I didn't look up for 7 years. It was worth it though.... keep going  You'll get there.

Hmmm, Ive never tried to raise shrooms and haven't done them in years, but it always bring back fond memories. Maintain good attitude in a good space and you will have a really GOOD time.


out.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep set and setting are the most important part. Thats why I don't usually like having abunch of people around or anything. I like to just chill, watch movies, and smoke a couple blunts.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2009)

So I went down and checked on my girls for the first time since Thursday. I'm gonna water them tomorrow night prolly. Its actually been a whole week, but the soil is still moist down about 3 inchs, and from the bottom of the bags. They are all looking great. They have only stretched about 3-5 inchs, which kinda surprises me cus they are all sativas. My WW is showing deffinite sex, and is forming buds!! The kush isn't showing sex yet, but its feminized, so it shouldn't be an issue. The Mangos however seem to be showing the first signs of sex. It looks like one is male and the other is female, which I'm not really upset about. Its the younger one that looks like a male. If it is, I'm gonna grow that bitch out, and do some breeding!!! I'll prolly trim it back so there aren't as many balls to worry about. Then a couple days before its done, I'll seperate it from the rest, and collect the pollen. Then I'm probly gonna pollinate one bud from each plant. We'll see what happens, I think it should be fun.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow I just realized how many days its been since I posted on here. I watered the plants monday. I gave them all a half dose of the open sesame and I gave the sativas a full dose of grow big, and the other plants a 1/2 strength dose of big bloom, and tiger bloom. I did this partly because the sativas had a few yellowing leaves, and also thats what the chart said for the 3rd week. Sunday was the end of the 3rd week for them, and it marked 1 for the indicas, and 1.5 for the WW. I'm very pleased with how the WW is looking, it is filling out beautifully, and has buds forming all over it. The tops are growing very tight, and I think its gonna be a beast. With the way I have my fans set up, I have my 1000w about 15 inchs above the WW. My largest power skunk has the largest bud mass at the moment, but they are all coming along well. I've trimmed some of the lower inner growth from a couple that wasn't ever going to get much light. Still no signs of sex from the Kush, and I'm sad to say I now think both of the mangos might be males. I havn't decided if I am gonna grow either of them out. I did finally chop my other males yesterday so they are gone. Well heres some pics for you guys. I took some of the buds this time so you can see the progress.

1. this is a group shot, Purple power closest to tht camera, 2 skunks on the left, Kush and other purple power on the right, WW in the middle(can't really see it)
2.Then a close-up of the Kush.
3.Purple power bud.
4.powerskunk bud
5.top view of the WW
6-8. bud pics from the large power skunk
9.top view of the larger purple power























































Well hope you guys enjoy. The way I figure it I've got about 10 weeks to go till I've finally got some dank buds again. This weekend I'm gonna pick up my beastie blooms for the second stage of the fox farm solubles regamine. I can't be certain how much effect the open sesame has actually had, but I'm pretty happy with how they are looking, so I'm gonna stick with the plan. 

Oh so I got my rey bags the other day, and my new Syringes yesterday. They deffinitly aren't as dark of syringes as I make my self, but they've got spores so with any luck I'll have 3 new strains by next month. I'm gonna shoot them up tomorrow. I'm gonna make a KS syringe later today so I can shot one of the 4 bags with that as well. My KS tray also just finished its second flush. It was much better then the first. I'm thinking some where over 20g. I'm not certain just how much yet, but all the mushrooms seemed much denser then they have been. I'm trying to figure out how to make them happier so they grow bigger, and faster.I didn't take any pics of them, but I might of the next batch. 

I also have to figure out what I'm doing with my clones, cus they are starting to get big. Most of the sativa clones are almost a foot tall, and I just added about 5 more WW clones yesterday that had taken root, and 4 more Kush clones to the batch. I'd love to flower them out, but it would be hard for them to get any light being so small, I'd have to put them on a table or something, I don't know maybe I will go a head and flower the WW and kush, and just keep one of each for my next batch, and grow them as mothers. We'll see, I suppose I better decide this week if I want them to have time to finish. 

Well sorry for the mini novel, I guess I pulled a Kingspade on this one. HA! Had to make up for the last 4 days, lol. So I'll talk to you guys latta TC


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Wow I just realized how many days its been since I posted on here. I watered the plants monday. I gave them all a half dose of the open sesame and I gave the sativas a full dose of grow big, and the other plants a 1/2 strength dose of big bloom, and tiger bloom. I did this partly because the sativas had a few yellowing leaves, and also thats what the chart said for the 3rd week. Sunday was the end of the 3rd week for them, and it marked 1 for the indicas, and 1.5 for the WW. I'm very pleased with how the WW is looking, it is filling out beautifully, and has buds forming all over it. The tops are growing very tight, and I think its gonna be a beast. With the way I have my fans set up, I have my 1000w about 15 inchs above the WW. My largest power skunk has the largest bud mass at the moment, but they are all coming along well. I've trimmed some of the lower inner growth from a couple that wasn't ever going to get much light. Still no signs of sex from the Kush, and I'm sad to say I now think both of the mangos might be males. I havn't decided if I am gonna grow either of them out. I did finally chop my other males yesterday so they are gone. Well heres some pics for you guys. I took some of the buds this time so you can see the progress.
> 
> 1. this is a group shot, Purple power closest to tht camera, 2 skunks on the left, Kush and other purple power on the right, WW in the middle(can't really see it)
> 2.Then a close-up of the Kush.
> ...


great pics man !, looks like you have room in the flower room .... im jealous.
those are some impressive looking short bushes too.
its gets easier after the first harvest ..... patience is a bitch.
once you got bud to smoke... and more bud on the way.... time to kick back , relax ... and just stare


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 15, 2009)

looking good TC. hope they start taking off in the weeks to come!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2009)

THanks weedman, Ya I've got a little extra space, I was originally planning on having alotmore plants then what I've ended up with. But Ithink I'll get a decent yield off these bitchs, they are pretty bushy, and I've got alot of light on them. 

Appreciate it littlegrower, I can't wait till they start putting on some real weight, its gonna be exciting!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2009)

So I've been trying not to go down to see my plants every day. That way the growth is more noticable when i do. I went down tonight(first time since wednesday), and I lterally said wow! They had bushed out so much. I had to supercrop 4-5 of the sativa stems which where up to the reflectors of the lights. THe WW, and Kush had both also bushed out a bunch. I rotated a couple of the plants around so differant parts were under the direct light, and I raised up my 1000w about 2 inchs. My Kush is showing its first signs of sex, and they look female, and the mangos are both confirmed as males. The sativas are starting to put on some trichomes, its not real heavy yet but you can see them starting. I also trimmed some more of the lowest growth off the WW, and a couple sativas that wouldnever get light. I took the top giant fan leaves off the kush, so that the bud sites could get light. They all seem pretty happy. They seem to be liking this water I'm using, and they must have drank up the nutes the other day to have had such a growth spurt. This sunday will be the end of week 4 for the sativas, and I'm hoping they stop stretching pretty soon, and just start putting on weight.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 18, 2009)

crazy awesome TC, its been a pleasure to follow along


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks man, its been a pleasure havin ya along for the ride. And everyone else for that matter. 

So I think my sativa clones are just gonna get chopped. I hate to do it, but I don't really have any other use for them. I've tried to give them away, but no one is ready. I thought about planting them outside, but I don't really have anywhere the deer won't eat them like last year. I also thought about putting like 4 of them into 3 of the grow bags, and flowering them out. If I did though they would have to get cut about 4 weeks early, so I don't know if its really worth the time and space they would take up in the tent. I am however going to put the 4 small WW clones that are all about 6 inchs now into a grow bag, and flower them, because I have about 8 more clones, and they will still have time to finish flowering if I put them in today. I decided I'm not gonna mess with trying to save the male mangos, I'm just gonna chop them, and try to ensure I don't end up with any seeds in the whole batch. I wish my kush clones were about 2 weeks older, I'd love to flower 2 more of those, but I think they are just to young. So now I'll grow up these other ww and kush clones, and decide which ones I want to keep as mothers for my next garden. My plan is to grow them for a month or so, and then clone them and save the clones for the next grow. I think my time frames will be working out just about right, that if I have 20-30 clones off the 2 mothers, I'll be able to get set up as soon as I move, we'll see though. Exactly how I get setup will depend on how well this grow goes, lol. I'd like to move into hydro. I'm thinking about those self contained ebb & flow units somthing like this like this,




http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53519 I figure if I got 4 of those, they would fit nicely in a 4x4 square under my 1000w, and I could use differant nutes in each of them to make it perpetual. The way I figure it, 10 plants each, maybe get an oz per plant, and harvest one system every 2-3 weeks? I was thinking about getting an umbrella reflector for my 1000w to really cover the systems well. I'll prolly use my new 60 gallon air pump I got for this grow to power some air stones in a DWC tub for the moms. I'll prolly keep 2-4 moms, so I have plenty of clones for the systems. I don't think I'm gonna have much money to upgrade my lighting right away, so I was trying to figure out a good way to get perpetual off my 1000w. I'll be using my 400 for the moms, and my floro light for the clones, they seem to like it.

I don't know I"ve just been smokin and brainstorming, what do you gys think?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53519 maybe this link will work!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh so I don't think I mentioned it, I shot up my rye bags yesterday with the 3 new strains of mushies!! I also shot one bag with a KS syringe. Now the wait, I hate this part. They are in the incubator, along with a burma tray, and a whole bunch of ereal, and SA jars. I saved about 2.5cc of each of the new strains, so I can shot up a jar of each as well. Then I can use those jars to myc transfer more. I ended up getting about 25g off that last KS tray, and its already pinning again. Unfortunatly my new Ereal tray I put in last week, still isn't pinning yet. I'm hoping to see something soon, it has great myc growth on it, just no pins. Well any way just thought I'd mention all that too. One of these days I'll take some mushroom pics again, lol. Peace TC


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53519 maybe this link will work!



thats nice, when i attempt hydro its gonna be like that except custom...

after i re-build my room ill prolly try
... alot of work


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 18, 2009)

TC cant you place something around the clones outside so they dont get eaten by deer?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2009)

Weedman, I thought about doing something DIY, I may still. One thought i had was just the simplicity of basically just filling the systems, and plugging them in. We'll see what money will allow when the time comes.

I suppose I could littlegrower, I thought aobut putting a fence around them, but they are all sativas, and I live in the NE so it gets pretty cold here by the end of september, so they wouldn't likely have time to finish. Plus I'm moving in August, so I'd have to tell somebody else about them, or come back to try to harvest. Either way I just didn't think it was worth messing with taking them out and fencing them off and shit. I am gonna throw my 4 largest WW into a grow bag tomorrow though, and flower them out.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 20, 2009)

sounds good TC defintely put some thinking into it i see. r u moving a good distance?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

Gonna be moving about 5 hours, far enough it would be a pain to try to come back for them. I actually gave them the chop today. I put the 4 larger ww clones into 1, 5 gallon grow bag, and put them into flowering. I still have 6 ww, and 6 Kush to select my mothers for the next stage. The WW mom is really starting to look beautiful. I'm gonna water them tomorrow, and I'll snap soem pics for the weekly update.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Gonna be moving about 5 hours, far enough it would be a pain to try to come back for them. I actually gave them the chop today. I put the 4 larger ww clones into 1, 5 gallon grow bag, and put them into flowering. I still have 6 ww, and 6 Kush to select my mothers for the next stage. The WW mom is really starting to look beautiful. I'm gonna water them tomorrow, and I'll snap soem pics for the weekly update.


i only had one WW seedling to work with... and i chopped all but one plant in the flower room because the veg growth was pitifull on my girl... but after seeing what she can do in flowering, i'm going to re-veg that one plant as a mother after she's done flowering and give some clones from her another chance. she was a pitifull girl in veg, but everywhere that there was even a bit of greenery turned into a giant frosted white nugget of love !!
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

I here that gambler. I was actually really happy with mine in veg, it grew fast, but didn't grow stretched at all. It seems to have a really nice mix of indica to sativa. It definitely has the prettiest flowers I've ever grown. Not that I've grown many, but its beautiful. I can't wait to see my kush get some real flower growth. I think its gonna be intense too. Its nodes are only like a 1/2 inch apart on all the stems. I've gotta get my carbon filter made either today or tomorrow, cus they are starting to get a smell. I've also got to get to the hydro shop, and pick up my beastie blooms. I need to get water still to, I only had a little left yesterday when I transplanted those clones, so they need it. I pinched a bunch of the sativas stems about 3 inchs from the top. I bent a couple of them to the side, but I pinched a bunch. I'm hoping it will help reduce any more stretch from them. Yesterday was the end of week 4 from them, and they have still been stretching a bit. I don't care if the WW, or Kush plants do, they won't get to big, the sativas on the other hand, well are sativas, thats what they do. Most of them are putting on some nice buds now though. I tied a string around the bottom of one of them the other day to help support the branchs. I think they are going to need some extra support here in the next several weeks. Well 9 more weeks ot go, and all is well!! Talk to you guys latta TC.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh yes and I almost forgot to say...

HAPPY 420 EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 420 TC!!! Blazing one at the end of a long Monday.....

Today is my repping rampage day. I'll start backwards and rep the first 5 i can give rep to. When I'm done doing this with all my friends threads hopefully I'll have passed out enough to rep my friends again.....


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

Well thanks man, Its been while since I've heard any thing from ya. I take it everything has been well. I'll have to see if I can rep you again yet. Peace TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Guys...

I just wanted to thrown in my 2 cents on the DYI Ebb/Flow trays...

It is possible AND cheap to make your own... I know because I have made and run them with success...

BUT...

There is something to be said about the way the "real" trays are designed...

They have a LOW spot for your fittings... and "channels" throughout the tray...

What that means, is that when you Drain, the pots do not sit in a puddle of water...

Believe me... you will be hard pressed to find a DYI tray that has those features... 

I vote for the "white" Botanicare trays... they are durable and reapairable... I "inherited" a couple of these that are more than 5 years old and working as if they were brand new ... 

Nothing invites disease and root rot more than standing water in your tray...

Just my two cents...

and that is from the guy that currently has DYI trays working, but they are the only ones with slime and algae....

I think my 48"x48"x7" (48 x 5" pots) with the 600 HPS is a very efficient combination...

I haven't finished a full tray all at once, but the lightest lollipops are coming in at 12g... the biggest one was 32g.. with lots of 20g's...

I'll let you do the math...

Anyways.. sorry for rambling...

Peace...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

No rambling at all gypsy, its great to hear from you man. I figured you'd be thrilled I decided to go ebb and flow. It just seems like the easiest way to step into hydro. Did you look at the link of the ones I was looking at. I was thinking the 4 individual ones systems So I could adjust the nutes depending on what week of flowering they are in. The one I linked to held 10 plants, I figured with 4 of those under my 1000w that would be 40 plants flowering at once. You said you average 20g per plant, with a 600w? So maybe 200g per system every 2-3 weeks. That would work for me. That would be 3/4g per watt, which seems achievable.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

I have found that having one BIG res works the best for me....

I fill it up with more water than I need, but there is no need to replenish in the 2 weeks...

Ph does not fluctuate wildly, neither does PPM....

I know I am using more nutes than I need to, because I am using more water, but not having to do anything with the res for 10 to 14 days is deff. worth it to me...

I use 1400 PPM for all stages and all clones from day one to harvest...

I vote for a big tray and a big res...

Al flowered 96 plants per 1000 watts...

I flower 48 per 600...

1000 watts for 40 plants seems overkill, unless you are not lollipoping them...

I recommend...

48"x48"x7" White Botanicare Tray

http://www.americanagritech.com/product/product_detail.asp?ID=8&pro_id_pk=52








and...

100 gallon stock tank by RubberMaid, available at your local feed store for about 100 bucks...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

So you run the same nutes for all your plants all the time? I was thinking about not really lolli popping them. Maybe a veg unit instead of having mothers. Take some clones, and once they root into the veg unit for 2-3 weeks, then take clones, and into the flower unit till harvest, as the next clones go into veg, and repeat. I thought about putting a scrog net over each system too. I don't know I've got all kinda of ideas. I suppose if I got the tray, I could just only fill 1/4 of it at a time. Part of my thing is I'm not gonna be able to invest in any more lights for awhile, so I want somthing I can work under just my 1000w, and 400w for veg. I guess I could do more like you guys, and just stick the clones into flower as soon as they root, did you say you use 5" pots. You just pack the table with them?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

I run the same nutes... the whole time... for all my plants...

Lollipops work well for me and a lot of other folks...

Mothers allow me to keep multiple strains...
if you are running only one, then the "clones from clones" works well, and you could still lollipop them...

Scrogs are a lot of work.. and require long vegging... but they are beautiful...

Lollipops are just practical... from cloning to trimming... 

You have a 1000 watter, that is more than enough...

Dude... you would grow some serious donkey dicks...

If you get one of those 48"x48" trays and slap that light over it, I guarantee you will blow my 20g lollipops into the world of shame...

And I am not sure if you got it right, I said AL uses 1000 watts per 2 trays... so you have more than enough light...

and yes.. my trays get packed tight... minus one for the fill/drain fittings...

TC, Grams /Watt I think Al's method is pretty much worth following, with the changes required to suit your hand...

But I say 4 lollipops per square foot is an excellent way to use your tray/light...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

I could get down with using the tray, I just mostly wasn't sure about running the same nutes for all of them. As far as using multiple strains, I don't see why I couldn't take clones from clones with differant strains, Just gotta keep them going. I'm sure it would be cheaper to just by one 4x4 or maybe 5x5(if I could find one), and pack it with lollipops. Put the clones in at about 6-8 inch? If I could find some 6 inch square pots, and 5x5 table I could fit almost 100 clones on it. My 1000w would cover a 5x5 pretty nicely I think. Even a 4x4 I should be able to fit about 70, which would be plenty I think.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

what a bigger PITA, watering your soil plants every 3-7 days
or playing with your res/ph/ppm... every week or 2 ... ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

Clones from clones on multiple strains can prove to be very difficult to keep a schedule with...

But if you think you can manage it, who am I to say you can't...

I'll just say that multiple strains in my op have been better served by moms...

Yeah, 6 to 8 inchers are fine, but you have more light... so I would venture and say that you could feed the system with bigger clones...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

The way I look at it Weedman is that I've been watering every 7 days or so as they need it. Each time I water I have to ph, and check the ppm and everything to all the water for my plants, about 8 gallons now. I'd personally rather set my rez every week or two, and not think about it to be honest. 

Gypsy I think I'm only going to be running like 2 strains at a time to start, so they might be kinda on differant scedules, but I figure it should work out in the end. I'm still a couple months away from that step, but I'm tryin to start getting prepared. I'm gona try to make the move with my clones ready to go into the system I go with. So all I have to do is set it up, and turn everything on.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> what a bigger PITA, watering your soil plants every 3-7 days
> or playing with your res/ph/ppm... every week or 2 ... ?


Not a fair question...

Hydro is more of a pain if everything is running 100%

But one deficiency, one disease or pest and your soil grow can turn into a nightmare...

I rather have the precise control that hydro allows me...

But that is my opinion...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> But one deficiency, one disease or pest and your soil grow can turn into a nightmare...


so a pest problem with hydro is a .... ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so a pest problem with hydro is a .... ?


... lot more avoidable.... 

Cannabis is the only living organism in my op....

No bugs, no microbes or bacteria... just cannabis...


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

Weedman.. I am not trying to say hydro is perfect...

EVERYTHING is a compromise... everything...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ... lot more avoidable....
> 
> Cannabis is the only living organism in my op....
> 
> No bugs, no microbes or bacteria... just cannabis...


avoiding wasnt the question, you HAVE them



GypsyBush said:


> Weedman.. I am not trying to say hydro is perfect...
> 
> EVERYTHING is a compromise... everything...


i know


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

So I'm heading to the store to get some carbon and supplies to make my air filter. Its in the fish tank section right?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So I'm heading to the store to get some carbon and supplies to make my air filter. Its in the fish tank section right?


yes, shits kinda expensive at petco


----------



## shipinit (Apr 21, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So I'm heading to the store to get some carbon and supplies to make my air filter. Its in the fish tank section right?


Check flea bay....guy on there sells it bulk much much cheaper.

Off topic and not to hijack your thread....could you take some shots of your shroom setup whenever you get a chance? My wife has been on me to get a small set up going and curious as to the easiest methods.
Love the journal, been lurking for a while...subscribed +REP


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, but its getting procrastinated. I checked my bank account, and until I get some more cash, its on hold. Thankfully they don't stink yet, but they are getting some smell so I want to get it done soon. 

Shipinit, I'll go take some pics right now, the load them up. It doesn't look very impressive right now, I've only got one tray going. I've got another one in my incubator, along with a bunch of jars that are colonizing. I also added 4, 3.5lb rye grain spawn bags I injected with spores last week. I'm hoping they all colonize well, I'm kinda counting on it. I have fairly detailed instructions on everything I did back in the first half of the thread. I'm gonna go get those pics. Peace guys. TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok so heres a couple pics. The chambers under a floro light. Then one of the tray I've got going, and a closeup of the fun guys! 

















I'll get some pics of the plants up in the next day or two, I just watered them today, but forgot to take pics. The kush is starting to form some actual flowers, and all the plants but the one power skunk ( formerly gonna be the ornamental) are putting on trichs already. The WW not only looks amazing, it smells so good to. It has a very differant smell then any of the other plants.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wuddup TC - Your plants are lookin like theyre gonna end up with some nice big ass nugs on the mains. Impressive shit brother!!  -Its awesome seein those bitches come to fruition for you, its been a loooooooooong time comin, thats for damn sure, lol. Ive known you for what? like 7-8 months now? Congrats dude. Cant wait to see them in another 3 weeks, the difference is gonna be fuckin crazy!!

-My 2 cents on the hydro system you were thinkin about pickin up...I think that for the cash your about to spend, you'd do better pickin up 2 4x8 trays from the Moon. or as close to it as you can get. Ordering a hydro system via internet is a bitch, cuz they get you in the ass on shipping dude. If i wanted my 4x8 tray from where i originally ordered it from, they wanted somethin like 130 bucks for shipping alone. THATS fuckin crazy. I just ended up gettin the two 3x3 trays n they actually refunded me 40 bucks. But the system your thinkin about getting would be efficient yeah, but for the 260 that it costs, you can get the tables, and end up with WAY more bud in the long run. Pick up some PVC piping, n buy a Rubbermaid Roughneck tote from Walmart (50gal), and measure it so your PVC stand you make sits about 2-3 inches from the lid of the tote. That way your stand keeps everything nice n low, n you have plenty of room for your girls to grow if your gonna veg them out. 

As for which is easier, as of this second, i would say soil is still easier as far as being able to just feed n forget your girls, but Hydro really is ALOT cleaner than soil is, n once you get your rez dialed in, its virtually hassle free. It took me like a week n a half to get everything where i want it to be (even though i guess im still doin somethin wrong, lol), but once i got there, now i just go down to the basement a couple times a day to check on shit, n make sure nothin busted or is overflowing, lol. I flood twice a day, but i think im gonna go down to once a day, because i think i might be over-saturating my blocks n loose floc, because im seeing some slow progress at the moment. I guess after growing soil n being used to that for a while, it takes a little bit to get used to growing in hydro. But itll be worth the change once i get at least one harvest down n then ill know what to expect,and what i need to tweak out to make everything work a little smoother. 

Your doin awesome man, n you've pretty much had nothin but success with everything you've done, so mad props to your ass for sure  . Keep up the good work man. O, n im catchin up to ya man!! i've had trichomes for about a week now, n the stretch is goin on, so im gaining height every day. Ill snap off a pic or two real quick  as soon as the lights come on tonight. Im just gonna leave my ladies in flower. Even the ones that were small as hell are takin off, n i think theyre gonna end up lookin like my widows did. Cant wait man. I hope that we get a harvest at the same time dude. That Shit would be sweet. if we managed to pull that shit off, id for sure be willin to take a Camping trip, n share some Kind with mah bruh 

..Anyways, Take care man, n ill send on over some pics tonight n let you check that shit out!! lights come on around 8.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks alot King, I appreciate the input man. I'm gonna be harvesting the last week of June, and the first week of July. That will put my Sativas at 13-14 weeks. The WW, and Kush should be done the last week of June with about 11 weeks on the WW, and 10 on the Kush, but I might let them all go till the fist week of July, it depends on how they look. 

I still havn't decided on what type of Ebb and flow system I'm gonna run, partly cus if I go with one table it will make it hard, if not imposible to give the plants a proper flush. But I want what ever I do to fit under my 1000w, which is why for the time being I'm not gonna go with multiple flowering tables, like the 4x8 or 2, 4x4. I know I could proly get by with them, but I'm realy gonna try to maximize my use of the 1000w. What ever I get it won't be ordered online, I'll get it from a shop. The link I posted was just an example of the type of thing I was looking at. I found a similar system I think its called a turbo garden or something, which has room for 14 plants in 5 inch pots, and was just under 200 bones, which wouldn't be too bad. That would only be a grand if I got all 5 like I was talking about. We'll see how much money is gonna be available after this grow, I got a kid on the way, and I'm moving out of state in August, so money is gonna be very tight. 

As far as the camping trip goes man, all you have to do is send the email, you know I'm in. We'll both have some dank, and I'll have some fun guys I'm sure, it'll be a blast.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 23, 2009)

O i know itll be a blast bro. Whats REALLY funny is that my prospect chop dates are right around the same as yours man. Mine will actually be right around the last week of june, god willing, if not a little sooner. Im at the end of week 2 of flower right now, with pistils showing around day 4 really. Im pretty damn syked that it happened like that. I gave them a whole day of darkness before i switched, n 4 days later 3 out of 7 showed, n then by day 10 all of them were showing. So im about 1 week of OFFICIAL flowering for most of the plants, the rest im at about day 10. Im keeping a calendar this time counting the days down, so i know exactly where im at, as opposed to last time around, i just kinda guessed what week i was in, after the buds got big as hell, i had to go back n find the post in my journal where i said i had trichs, lol. But fuck that shit though man, i got it all programmed into the calendar on the iphone. I aint doin no dumb ass shit this time around. I was resin-encrusted fuckin DANK nuggets. I dont wanna see one single white hair on my buds. Hell, i dont wanna see any hairs at all man, i want my shit to be pure WHITE from all the trichomes, 


-As for the Turbo Garden, go for the gold bro. You gotta do what works for YOU for sure, so dont pay any nevermind to what im sayin, lol. Fuckin i put one 1000w light over my 3x6 n it barely takes care of everything in there. But thats mainly because the bulb i got in is a Growbright MH, which is a piece of shit n not even as bright as my 600w mh is. Fuckin sucks, but i gotta use what i got right now, cuz i dont got the 70+ bucks to shell out to get a decent replacement, thatll use all the watts im pumping through it. So i just threw the 600 up next to the 1000 last night, so both tables have their own light. Fuck it right?? lol. Ill have both 1000w's free for the tables here in about 6 or 7 weeks, so i can wait. At least the HPS bulbs are Agro's n bright as holy hell 

-So, as promised, i got a group shot of my girls, plus a shot with the lights off so you can see the canopy without the hps interfering. I wanna see what a wideshot of your canopy looks like man. You got some pretty big, strong plants there, i wanna see how good your light penetration is gonna be. Anyways, here 

All 7 plants:






n the Canopy:






--I got alot more pics in the journal if you wanna check out how the dro is doin. Comin along slow, but i got everything tuned in now, so i figure that now that the water is done bein fucked with, and i got more light in there, everything should pick up pretty soon. I also went from flooding twice a day to just once, because i think that i might be oversaturating my rockwool, n that might also be playing a big part in them growing so slow. Giving the roots a chance to actually have to stretch to search for moisture is definitely what i should be doin, at least im pretty sure anyways, cuz im not a rockwool officionado, so i dont know how differently plants react to dryness in that stuff as opposed to soil. This shit is complicated when your starting out man, lol. Youll see. Cant wait to see you up n running in some dro dude. I wonder just how much of a difference the end result has between the two methods...


anyways dude, sorry for the novel n the hijack. Just bored n its early as fuck man. Ill get atcha later on. Hit me up whenever.

-K1.


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 23, 2009)

Man, this is the best named thread on RIU!

I really want you to get into breeding and name your new stock after ThunderCat characters 

I would love to be smoking some Snarf, Mumm- Ra, WilyKit, or some Tug-Mug in a couple of years


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

King your girls are lookin great man, I checked out your journal last night, so I got to see the rest of the pics. Thats sweet you put up your 600 over the other table, I'm sure you've got great coverage now. As far as my light penetration, the sativas have good penetration, cus the fan leaves are so much skinnier. But I've still trimmed a couple fan leaves off the tops of the ww, and kush, to alow light to get down to the lower bud sites. The indica leaves are just to fat, and so dense, not much light makes it past them. Next grow I am gettting a new bulb for my HPS thats for sure. I'll have two harvests on this bulb, and I get the light second hand, so I have no idea how much they used it. It is an eye hortilux though, so its still pretty bright. 

Downonwax, thanks for stopping by man, always glad to have some new company. I'm glad you liked the name, I thought it was clever. As far as nameing my strains after the charectors, I LOVE the idea, I just have to find out if its all copy righted, or if I can get permision to use the names if I'm gonna be able to actully sell them some day. But that is now on my list of things to do, cus I'd love to.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> . I also went from flooding twice a day to just once, because i think that i might be oversaturating my rockwool, n that might also be playing a big part in them growing so slow. Giving the roots a chance to actually have to stretch to search for moisture is definitely what i should be doin, at least im pretty sure anyways, cuz im not a rockwool officionado, so i dont know how differently plants react to dryness in that stuff as opposed to soil. This shit is complicated when your starting out man, lol. Youll see. Cant wait to see you up n running in some dro dude. I wonder just how much of a difference the end result has between the two methods...
> 
> 
> anyways dude, sorry for the novel n the hijack. Just bored n its early as fuck man. Ill get atcha later on. Hit me up whenever.
> ...



have you guys seen the utube vids "How to grow green" with the green dude ?
that was the vid that really lit a fire under my ass to start growing
any way i remember he had the ebb n flow for the flowering room and had the timer set for 15min 3 times per day... same timer i have with the pegs that you slide in .
he didnt have them in cups they were in the 4x4 rockwool and all covered with the orchard/hydroton rocks


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad I saw this thread!

Subscribed and +Rep


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

I havn't seen that vid yet, but I'm gonna go look for it. I appreciate the info weedman, for me and King, lol. I don't need it yet, but I'm tryin to absorb as much as possible.

As I said before downonwax, glad to have ya.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

i just watched some again ... lol 
search for Mr.Green .... vid #4 is when he does the ebb n flow ... he has drip for veg but does that 3 times a day as well


----------



## shipinit (Apr 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Shipinit, I'll go take some pics right now, the load them up. It doesn't look very impressive right now, I've only got one tray going. I've got another one in my incubator, along with a bunch of jars that are colonizing. I also added 4, 3.5lb rye grain spawn bags I injected with spores last week. I'm hoping they all colonize well, I'm kinda counting on it. I have fairly detailed instructions on everything I did back in the first half of the thread. I'm gonna go get those pics. Peace guys. TC


Ye, I read the whole thread....was just curious on how you had it set up. Think I shall gather the necessary gear and place an order from ralphsters and give it a go....thanks for the info/pics.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

No problem at all man, glad I could help. It hasn't been to tough, but theres been a couple times when I've gotten rather frustrated with them for not growing, or getting contamed. I just had a whole tray I had to throw out before it even fruited once, cus it got contamed some how.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey TC.. just a thought...

If you really want the option of a flush...

I actually have a small tray (1pot x 8pots)that is long and skinny...

I use this tray to flush the plants that start showing the sings of nute burn...

I run my res really HOT so it happens sometimes...

I just have a separate tub ...

When I need to use it, I just bring the pump from the normal res into this "flush" res, and swap plants around to put the "needy" ones on water...

Did that make sense?

So in theory, you could have a flush tank and tray...

Depending on how many will be done at a time, you could get by with one or two skinny trays...

Or it could be a DYI thing too....

Decisions...

I mean, you could still do 4 tanks.... just make sure they are big enough to be stable...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

I had considered that too Gypsy. I was thinking about doing something along those lines. your right though, so many decisions.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

So I still havn't taken the new pics of the plants yet. I will tomorrow for sure, its been 1.5 weeks since I took the last ones. Its gonna be pretty obvious how much they've changed, lol. 

I have been harvesting my 3rd flush from this KS tray for the last 24 hours. It looks like it should be about another 15g once its dried, not awesome, but atleast they are flushing, and didn't just contam like that Ereal tray last week. Still no growth on my rye bags, I really hope they do something, I'd be pretty dissapointed if I spent the money on them, and on the spores I shot them with, and didn't get anything from it. That was like 100 bucks between both things. I still have about 3cc of each of the new strains, I'm gonna shoot into some jars, so hopefully those colonize too. I also just put a new tray of burmas into the fc yesterday, so with any hope it will flush better then the first burmas I grew, and I can get some spores from them cus if not, I will have lost that strain. But frankly if they don't flush I don't care if I loose it cus they had a lame flush the first time too. 

Well anyways Not much else goin on, so I'll talk to you guys latta, and I'll take those pics tomorrow. Peace TC


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pics Thundercat!


----------



## shipinit (Apr 23, 2009)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics Thundercat!


+1 I am sure there will be a noticeable difference


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll try not to disappoint!!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2009)

looking good. Subsrcribed. 

Are those your shrooms in your av thundercat?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep that was about half of the first flush from the first tray I did as part of this project. Honestly it was actually the best flush I've gotten from any of my trays. It was almost 2 oz from that one flush. I had picked half of them the night before I took that pic, thats why I said it was half the flush. 

So I just got home from work, and I'm gonna go take those pics, and I'll be back to post them up for you guys to check out. Here comes the bud porn!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok well finally several hours later, I have the pictures uploaded. I'm about to head out, but I wanted to toss them up real quick.

1. group shot
2. WW over view with HPS on.
3. overview of PP #2
4-5. Overviews of WW with HPS off. 
6-8. WW buds from differant angles. 
9. overview of PP #1
10. overview of large power skunk
11. PP #1 bud
12. Powerskunk bud

The sativas have all been in 12/12 for 5 weeks in 2 days on sunday. The WW turned 3 weeks yesterday, and the Kush is at 2.5 weeks. It just started to show flowers so I didn't bother with a close up. Well guys hope you enjoy. Due to financial constraints, I'm not going to be able to get the beastie blooms, and prolly not the cha ching either, we'll see how things look in a few more weeks. Do you guys think it would be good to keep using the open sesame in place of the beastie blooms, or just cut it out, and ramp up the normal bloom nutes?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2009)

lol I forgot to link the pictures. Here they are in the same order I posted above.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

wow TC those look real nice! its been quite awhile since the last pic update and they have for sure taken a good change for the best. these next weeks you better keep on top of these updates and let us see the changes!!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 24, 2009)

good work bro..your plants look great, plenty of buddage going down
keep the pics rollin


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've been trying to put pics up once a week, so you guys can see the differences. I really can't believe from the amount of bud on them, that the WW has been flowering for 1.5 weeks less then the sativas. I'm really looking forward to seeing how mch the fatten up. I need to get atleast 1/2 lb off them, and really I'm hoping for more then that. I don't know that might be asking alot. 

Any thoughts on my nute situation? I don't know if since I'm not able to get the beastie bloom, if I should keep using the open sesame, or if I should just stick to the big bloom, and tiger bloom at higher levels.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 25, 2009)

TC i didnt use any of the solubles on my last grow and the results were still fairly nice. so im assuming if you have some of them but not all, you will still get a nice finish.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 25, 2009)

I switched to FF and have been using all 3 solubles...

You don't have one, I would just skip it...

I would not try to substitute...

But that's just me...


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Apr 25, 2009)

TC those pics definitely did not disappoint! Looking great bro. Check out my thread for harvest pics!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2009)

THanks for the advice gypsy, and little grower. I think thats what I'm gonna do, just skip it. I'll bump up my tiger bloom, and big bloom to closer to a full dose, and cut the open sesame out now that its past that point. I really wish I could have gotten the other solubles, I think the open sesame really jumpstarted the bud growth. I'm very pleased so far.


----------



## shipinit (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, heck of an update man. I agree with the others, skip it rather than try and replace it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks shipinit, glad you enjoyed, and thanks for the feed back on the nutes.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2009)

So I guess the bees can smell my flowers. Today I found my second bumble bee in my garden. I killed it with some safer soap, and the shoe I stepped on it with, lol. Finding one or two is no big deal, but I'll be pissed if my house gets infested!!! Very pissed!! BUt hopfully that won't happen.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol..bees in your garden..they must be making honey oil... (haha..I'm way stoned) Careful of bees TC mate, they carry pollen..and its possible that bee might have been in contact with another grow in your area where there could be male(s)...Wouldnt want you to have seeds pop up...I know it seems unlikely...but honestly bees are responsible for moving pollen for a lot of plants...

Apart from that dude you have a delicious looking jungle there...very nice man!

+rep if i can...not sure if ive spread enough..


----------



## Lowkster (Apr 26, 2009)

That whit ewidow is looking DANDY...lol !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2009)

THanks guys, I think they are lookin pretty good. As far as the bees go, I thought about the pollen thing, but if they sneak in there isn't much I can do at the moment other then kill them. Hopefully I won't get any pollination, but that would be crazy if I did. It would be interesting to grow the seeds out just to see what came from it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I've killed several more bees, but I think I have a solution now. I finally got the air purification machine from my brother that I've been hoping to use. It filters and ionizes the air, and also produces a safe level of ozone. It has only been in my basement for about 1.5 hours, and when I went down just now to water the girls, I couldn't smell ANYTHING!!!! Seriously nothing at all, before it was pretty obvious as soon as you opened the door to the basement. So I am very pleased with that. Especially since I don't have the money to buy a carbon filter, or make one right now. With any luck this machine will work all the way through flowering, and I won't even have to think about smell again. I'm hoping the lack of smell also will mean no more bees!

Any way as I said I just watered the girls. They were nice and dried out, and I drenched them with a gallon of water each, hopefully pulling some extra O2 into the soil. The 4 WW clones that are in the single bag all started to flower yesterday, and are looking great. I gave them another dose of open sesame, and some 1/4 big bloom and 1/4 tiger bloom. The rest of the girls all got 3/4 strength big bloom and tiger bloom. I gave the 2 largest sativas just a shot of grow big for a little extra N, they had a few more signs of yellowing, but other then that all is well. The only thing I've noticed is on a couple of the leaves on the top of the WW and a few on the top of the big purple power, there is what looks like "light bleaching". Some yellowing on the tips of some of the leaves, but it doesn't look quite like N def. Do you guys know what causes this, is it from being so close to the light? The tops of the WW are only about 13 inchs away from the 1000w, but I've got a fan blowing between them, so they aren't getting hot. Well I'll talk to you guys latta if any body is on. Peace TC


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Are you foliar feeding your girls at this point? thats one cause for yellowing tips, but it could also just be a smidge of regular ole nute burn, lol. If it looks like an N deficiency, it probably is the beginnings of one, but dont add anymore N than you already did when you tried to correct it though, just keep adding Phos, n let the leaves yellow up. N dittto on that comment about your widow dude. She's lookin fuckin danky already. 2 weeks from now youlll seee the bitch in all her potential glory dude, n i cant fuckin wait to see that shit too man. ALL of your girls are lookin fuckin nice dude. They all have nice even growth, good node spacing, n they just look like theyre gonna turn into some nice fat donkey dick main colas dude. beautiful 


So im about a week give or take behind you man, but ill already tell you that your girls look way better than mine do. My budsites all decided to become their own branches, becuase i left my shit veg for too long because of the *cough* problems ive had, so when i pulled the trigger, all the branches that had some really purdy lookin node spacing, now look fuckin crazy n my canopy is so thick im gonna have to do some cutting back HARDDDDDD on them leaves if i wanna get any type of penetration beneath that bitch. Im scared as hell to do any type of heavy pruning though man. I wanna see SUGAR on them leaves this time. Last time around my nugs werent nearly resin coated enough for my ass, lol. I guess im just gonna have to see what ends up happenin.. . maybe ill just tie back a few main branches n space things out a bit. hmmmmmmm....

Your grow is lookin noice man. Its gonna be an eventful june/july for the two of us to be sure 

Lates, 
K1,,


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> lol I forgot to link the pictures. Here they are in the same order I posted above.


N just from lookin at them again, yeh it looks like you have the beginnings of an N deficiency there for sure. But like i said man, dont do anything else to try n fix it, just let that shit go. Your far enough along to where something like that happening aint gonna hurt your yield at all, if anything the plant using all of its nitro up is a good thing. Just let that shit happen rather than adding more N in the middle of flowering bro. Dont wanna hurt that yield!! your girls are lookin fuckin rediculous with the amount of budsites you have, and i think youll end up with at least a half lb dude. Take all them big plants, n put them with all the clones that you got goin now, n you should come off like a bandit on that shit


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

I actually didn't add any N to the WW, just to 2 of the sativas. I figured the WW doesn't have nearly as much time left as the sativas, so I didn't want to bother with it. It is certainly doing fine. I didn't realize the pictures showed the yellowing so well. THose pictures are from last week now, and it hasn't gotten any worse, so I'm not really sweating it. I'm looking forward to seeing how the WW clones bud up. They are obviously much smaller, so I don't know what they are gonna do for yeild, but they are already showing sex and have only been flowering for 1 week, so thats a good sign. Any way, thanks for swingin by bro, it good to hear from ya. I'll catch ya later on man. TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 28, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> My budsites all decided to become their own branches, becuase i left my shit veg for too long because of the *cough* problems ive had, so when i pulled the trigger, all the branches that had some really purdy lookin node spacing, now look fuckin crazy n my canopy is so thick im gonna have to do some cutting back HARDDDDDD on them leaves if i wanna get any type of penetration beneath that bitch. Im scared as hell to do any type of heavy pruning though man.


This is exactly the reason for SOG lollipops...

There are no branches to shade the other plants...

The plants are short, so penetration is full...

And you get ALL COLAS...

Nice looking plants by the way TC...

As far as your yellow weirdo... I have had one or two that were almost bleached white in spots...

Couldn't tell you why... and they never filled in either... 3 weeks past harvest time they were still fluffly and underdeveloped...

Just a thought...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh ya, so FDD has this foil hat contest, just thought I'd post up the pics of the one I made tonight.













ITs my rasta hat, I call it "If I only had some braids".


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This is exactly the reason for SOG lollipops...
> 
> There are no branches to shade the other plants...
> 
> ...


Well they are definitely filling in, so I'm not worried about that. The lack of N is my best guess on mine, but just for the heck of it, I raised my light another 2 inchs tonight. That will let alittle more light spread to the other plants too.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh!

Nice Dreads! Mon!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2009)

LOl, thanks gypsy, hopefully Fdd agrees, I'd love to win a new glass piece. Thats the prize, one of his homemade glass pieces.


----------



## shipinit (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn man....  would give you some rep for that hat but it says I need to spread the love.....


----------



## nick12345 (Apr 29, 2009)

air purifying machine?
how do i get one of those?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2009)

You can buy them, but they aren't cheap. Heres the website for the company. I got mine second hand from my brother, my mom used to sell them. Its working amazingly. THis is the one I have http://www.alpineairproducts.com/?action=Products&Product=4&PHPSESSID=e2449bb0090c617a74bf9aacfeb849aa I'm really hoping my brother will sell it to me after I'm done with this grow for a good price, cus I'd love to keep using it in the future.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

wow, there must be a insane markup on those things


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I don't know how much of it is mark up or not. I think that if I had bought one through my mom vs. the internet I could get it cheaper since she is a dealer, but I'm sure it would still be a couple hundo. The systems work though, and I guess its hard to put a price on pure air to breath. They are marketed towards people if indoor air quality issues, smokers, and people with allergies. 

Whats a carbon filter cost that will clean 3000 square feet? THen the blower to move the air through the carbon filter. Seems like it would add up to a couple hundred bucks in the end. THen you only get what 2 years out of it? With this machine, I'll get yeeeaaarrsss of use out of it, and the only maitenance is to rinse out the one filter element, and replace this special glass plate inside if it ever cracks, and that only costs like 10-15 bucks I think. Any way, seems like a great investment in my book, for how good of a job its doing. I'm hoping my brother will sell it to me for like 200, I keep forgeting to ask him.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 30, 2009)

it says this thing does ozone ? but is that because of ionic filter ? or is it different ?

i bought a hepa ionic one for like 60 that was decent but not enough for my room... but it didnt say anything about ozone

i see small uv ozone gens go for like 130 .. and i was considering that as well but then i herd about the health risks and kinda scared me away.

either way 500$ can buy a big carbon filter , powerful fan, and a ozone gen no prob ....


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2009)

The ozone is only dangerous is large amounts. People say all kinds of shit aoubt ozone, but its mostly because they don't understand it. Ozone is simply an activated oxygen molecule. Oxygen is O2, and ozone is O3, and is created naturally during thunderstorms. My basement smells the way it does outside right after a big storm, that clean fresh smell, but not really a smell if you know what I mean. The only thing about this vs a carbon filter is that the carbon filter doesn't last forever, that filter will only last a couple years, this machine never has to be replaced, just cleaned every so often. I'm mostly into it cus for the time being it is free, and in the future if I do buy it, it will be far less then retail value  .


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 30, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, Al B. Fuct used an ozone generator alone to keep his op smell free...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt it, it works pretty good. 

So my girls are looking very happy, they seem to be loving the nutes from the other day. The WW is bulking up very nicely, as are a couple of the sativas. The little widows are forming some flowers, as is that other purple power clone that is just kinda chillin down under neither everything else. ITs not gonna get any major buds on it I'm sure, but I didn't have anything else to do with it at the time, it was the first clone I took, so I just stuck it into flower. All my other clones are also looking great, most of the WW are about 5-6 inchs tall, and my kush are between 3-5. There are 2 of them in particular that I think are gonna be the mothers for the next grow, but I might just let them all grow, and clone the hell out of all of them. The next step is going to be once they are big enough to take as many clones as I can, and get them rooted and secure so that when I move they are about the size my current clones are. Except instead of having 12 total, I'll have about 50 hopefully. This will give me enough to get a good start for the next grow. I'll save a couple as moms, and flower the rest out asap.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

Well I'm kinda pissed, or atleast I was till I finally smoked. Lol, first time in the last 4 days. Any way my 400w mh blew up today. Don't know why, or when but I came home from work, and it was out. I havn't taken it out of the hood yet, but you can see a broken spot on it. It didn't actually explode, it just blew out. I have no clue why, everything else is working fine. So I'm gonna call HTG tomorrow, cus I think there is a 1 year warrenty on the bulb. I might look at my money, and see if I can spring for the cha ching bloom addative too, and have them send it all at once. I will have skipped over the beastie blooms, but I'll wait a couple more weeks and use the cha ching as par the fox farms schedule. We'll see I don't really know if I can swing the extra cash. I'm wondering if its really worth it? Well hopefully the 400w will get here by next friday, so I can get it back up and running. It was providing most of the light for the WW clones, and one of the skunks. Well I'll talk to you guys later on, I'll prolly wait till like monday to take pics I think I'm off work then. eace: TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2009)

wow thats three lights breaking in the last two days!!! yours mine and BTERZ haha!! they come in 3 i guess!


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

Ya seriously I actually forgot that shit happened to you man. Its pretty lame, but I'll get over it. Atleast it wasn't the 1000w, lol (knock on wood)


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ya seriously I actually forgot that shit happened to you man. Its pretty lame, but I'll get over it. Atleast it wasn't the 1000w, lol (knock on wood)


haha ya thats a good way to look at it


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

Gotta stay positive


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Watch this... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsC3MwK2fhQ


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

Ok so I watched like the first half of that, why was I watching it? Seemed kinda sad and depressing, better question why were you watching it gypsy? lol


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

I must be crazier than I thought...lol..

I just really like the 28mm Project and the "photo graffiti" of artist JR... but I guess most of that is in the second half..lol...

The World can be a sad place sometimes... but it is also joyful... usually to to an equivalent degree....


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

I agree deeply gypsy the world can be a very sad place. Thats something that I really think most of the people in this country tend to not look at. Its easy to get so caught up in our lives to not even think about all those people who have it so hard. I find it pretty amazing when I have watched things about people in those parts of the word how happy, and I mean truely happy some of them are. They are able to find pure joy in some of the littlest things in life, becuase they know how bad it really can be. Americans have no grasp on that sort of thing. Even some of our hobos have it better then some people in other countries.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Very true, but I just posted it cause I like the photographer's work...lol..

Maybe these would be better examples of his work...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64t1or8RETQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9g27087leQ


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2009)

Still alittle depressing, lol but it was some cool camera work for sure man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 3, 2009)

That shit sucks to hear about your 400 blowin on you man. I wish you had a 600, cuz i have like 6 bulbs for that shit, 3 MH n 3 HPS. I woulda sent you over a pair in no time brotha. The Illumalights bulbs that came with my Digital Greenhouse ballast are still burnin n bright as fuck too. Sorry bro 

-- Update tonight. just gotta put the little one down to bed, n then im up to water the ladies. N then its downstairs to do another update on the plants, cuz they keep fuckin growin out. Theyre gonna end up bein some fuckin beasts by the time i flower dude. I keep thinkin of one picture in my head :







THATS what i dream of my shit lookin like this time around. I know itll look way different, but those fuckin monster tops im hopin will be the similarity, lol. Ill hit u up when i come back on with pics for ya dude. 

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2009)

Sounds sweet man. The 400w sucks, but I'm gonna call them tomorrow and try to get it replaced, maybe even upgraded we'll see. They are doing good under just the 1000w, the only plants that are really missingout are the new ww clones, and they will be ok. They were more just for as much added weight as I can get from this grow. 

Otherwise all is well, and today marks the end of week 6 for the sativas. Not quite half way, and hopefully they will keep going strong, and put on some real weight soon. I have to say, they do have a nice resin coating though, getting sticky as hell. The WW is just over 5 weeks, which is supposd to be half way, and it looks like it. The main colas are almost 6inchs tall, and about 1.5-2 inchs wide with actual bud mass. I can't wait to see what the next 5 weeks have to hold. I'm gonna be watering tomorrow, and I am really thinking about just straight water, to give them a flush-a-roo, but I don't have any real reason other then I have never really flushed them. We'll see, got any opinions, should I just keep pumping the nutes?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 3, 2009)

Hey man very impressive journal. You've got some very healthy plants in there. Keep up the good work. Ill be following you all the way through harvest!!
And hey dude dont worry about the foil hat thing, there are no hard feelings at all. I miss-read the instructions. I had fun doing it, it was raining and I was sooo stooooned  Haha I cant wait to see the results, the anticipation is killing me!!
Anyways man good luck on your grow. Stop by and check my grow if you have some time. Its new I just started it so its not very exciting yet. But in a couple months Ill have some high quality bud porn!! The link is in my sig


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2009)

Thanks alot Tomato, I'll have to swing over and checkout what you've got goin man.


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2009)

SO I watered the girls today finally. They all seem pretty happy. I moved them around a bit, so I could fit the WW clones under the 1000w better, since my 400w is down. I gave the clones a dose of open sesame, since they are still just starting to flower. Then I gave all the others a full gallon of straight ph'd water. They must have been pretty dry, cus its the first time I've gotten run off from all of them. Usually only the kush gets run off from just one gallon. Well any ways, they are looking great. I'l get some pics p later this week some time, I want to give them plenty of time so you guys can see the differance. Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 5, 2009)

ahha just like last time damn it..holding out on the pics!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2009)

lol, I'm off work tomorrow, maybe I'll get them up then.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 6, 2009)

hope all is well TC! the buds must be looking good


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 6, 2009)

Werd motherfucker - Wheres the pics?! lol, man hit me up. I dont know if you sent me that email yet or not, but if u did i didnt get it  so LAY THE IDEA ON ME MAN!! Im fuckin chewing my arm off from boredom over here dude. There aint shit for me to do but wait n watch my shit recover n start to grow again, so between now n the time i throw up my netting, i dont got shit to do. So if you got a project for me, im all ears, believe me, lol. 

Hit me up, n THROW UP SOME PICS MAN!!! your shit is sounding fuckin awesome. ill show u mine if you show me yours    

Hit me up man, 

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2009)

I'll go take some pics here in a bit, it seem everyone wants to see some. I'll also drop that email man, I've just been busy the last day or two.


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2009)

Well I went and took some pics. They turned out pretty good. first ones re of the kush, and then some of the WW, and the sativas. You should be able to tell whats what. The WW is the chunkiest of them by far. Tomorrow marks the end of week 6 for it. Technically like 4 more weeks left for it. I'll prolly let it go atleast 5 more, if not 6-7 more just for the hell of it, I'll see how it looks. Maybe I'll start to flush in 5 weeks, just give it plain water for the last 2 weeks. That would be 12 weeks on a 10 week strain, should be plenty of time to finish. The sativas still have another 7.5 weeks, but they've got alot of catching up to do. I'm hoping to get about 2-3g per stem on the sativas. I think that would get me close to a QP+ per sativa. That with the WW, WWclones, and the Kush might get me near my goal of an LB. I suppose only the next few weeks will tell for sure. I need to pick up some more big bloom, my bottles getting low, so I don't think I'll be getting any more of the solubles unfortunatly. Maybe next time I can try the other 2. 

All my other clones are doing great, I didn't take any pics of them. I topped all of them at about 6-7 inchs. I'm hoping they will bush out well so I can get a ton of clones off them in another couple weeks. Theres still one of the Kush clones that is growing real slow, I might give it to a friend. 

I wish I could say the mushrooms were going crazy, but They aren't. The last couple flushs have been fairly small, and I'm not really sure why. I've had a tray in the FC for about 2 weeks now and its not pinning either, I don't know why. I've got 2 more trays in the incubator I'm gonna put in the other FC tomorrow I think, hopfully they will do well. I'm pretty unhappy to say that so far the grain bags I bought have been a total bust. They have no growth in them, and look like the grain is fermenting or something. I don't know, but its pretty lame. Thankfully I saved about 2-3cc of each of the new strains I got, so I can shoot them into some jars, and maybe they will colonize for me.

Ok so the pics go like this:
1-2. kush
3. overview
4. purple power
5. WW
6. other purple power
7. big skunk
8. kush top view
9. WW cola
10. ornamental skunk bud
11. overview



































































Hope you guys enjoy!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

WOW TC...

They look like stars shinning...!!!

Awesome pics!!!!

Right on Man!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 6, 2009)

i love that WW!! hah looking like its going to be some danks!! im guessing possible over a LB in the finish...just guessing tho!


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2009)

THanks Gypsy, I've been pretty happy with them so far! Your pics looked great the other day too man. 

THanks little grower, I agree with the WW being dank man. Thats what I was really hoping for from this grow, something that is just incredibly dank, and I think the WW is going to impress!! Everybody slams on G-13labs, but thats where that WW came from, and it has been a great performer right from the beginning. I wish I could describe the smell she is putting off, its very destinctive, and really fruity. I can't wait to taste her in all her glory. As far as getting an lb. as long as all the sativas fatten up nicely in the next 7 weeks, I don't really think I'll be to far off that mark. These girls are pretty damn big, and there is alot of bud on them, they just need to put on some weight to go with it. I wish I had the other fox farms solubles, or some humbolts own gravity to try to add some of that weight. Well I'll catch you guys later. TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 7, 2009)

TC those plants got soooo much weight to put on, especially if you get that 400 back in there. 448 g is a LB and running 1400w i would imagine you could meet that. plus ive seen these plants and your style of growing, so im pretty confident in you meeting that.


----------



## epixbud (May 7, 2009)

wow, them'z is some real sweet lookin lady's............... keep it up......




Check out my new cloner https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/175476-my-diy-aero-cloner-51-a-2.html
Check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107075-ak-47-x-super-silver-30.html
........................


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

Da da da da da, I'm fuckin lovin it!


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> TC those plants got soooo much weight to put on, especially if you get that 400 back in there. 448 g is a LB and running 1400w i would imagine you could meet that. plus ive seen these plants and your style of growing, so im pretty confident in you meeting that.


I really feel the same way littlegrower, that running 1400w I should be well over that mark really. I know they have alot more weight to put on cus they are only just half way done. Thanks for the back up encouragement though, it helps, lol. 

I will have the 400w up and running again tomorrow too. I got home from work today, and there was a 400w bulb on my doorstep. I called them on monday, and they told me to ship the old one back, and they would ship out a new one when I called with the tracking number on the one I was shipping. I hadn't even got my old out of the light yet, and this new one was here today, so I'm not sure what happened, I'm gonna call tomorrow and find out if I still need to ship the old one back or not, but atleast I have this one to get the light up and running again. WOohoo!! My WW clones will be loving it, thats what they are mostly under. They are already starting to get some nice flowers forming. 

Also Epix, and down on wax, thanks for stoppin by the thread, always glad to have visitors!!


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

Don't forget I am still waiting on some Snarf and Mum Raa strains to come out in a couple of years


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2009)

lol, I'm working on it. I've been in touch with a grower friend of mine and our hopes are to be the next DNA genetics. We can represent for the East Coast growers. When it happens there will deffinitly be some snarf, and mum raa. The Mum Raa will be something very white, with a bite when you hit it. Snarf I think I'm gonna be looking for a very up, silly high, prolly indica dom, so its got some nice fat buds. Nice and fat like our little friend snarf! Its gonna take some time to learn how to breed before I get to that point though. I've got alot to learn, I'd like to take a couple botany classes, and some basic organic chemistry classes. If not, I gotta get around to doing alot of reading. Right now I couldn't tell you much about it all, lol. The first things I'm gonna be trying to cross are gonna be my WW with hopefully a mango male during my next grow, and prolly that mango with my kush too for the hell of it. That is all if I get another male from my other 5 seeds I got 2 from the first 5, but I don't know if that helps or hurts my odds, lol. I liked the way the mangos grew though, so hopefully I'll get to use them. If not, I'd like to get more seeds asap anyways, so I'll get more strains. I really want to get some serious seeds AK47, I've got big plans for it!! I've had a strain in mind that I've wanted to breed for several years. 

Which on that note, if any of you reading this know of a strain that would be native to Alaska, I'm looking. I don't know if any seed banks sell any from up there, of if there even are strains native to alaska, but I've heard there is killer bud up there, and I'd like to find some. So please let me know if you guys have any info!! 

Note to anybody who hasn't seen them, pictures are one page back! Peace guys.......TC


----------



## epixbud (May 7, 2009)

*Matanuska Tundra, i know it comes from sagarmatha atleaste, maby other breeders too tho......... i found them on HempDepot.ca.............*


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

Hey TC...

I know every Legend starts with a fact... and I do believe there was a strain called Matanuska Thunder Fuck... back in the 70's...

For quite a while, and still today, much of the good bud in AK is grown in the sunny Matanuska valley... and throughout the state, pretty much any bud grown there is MTF... kinda like the Creepy in FL...

Now, I have lived in AK for a long time... and I have never, not a single time, seen anyone here claim to grow a local strain, or even to know one...

Matanuska Tundra may very well be what that is, but just to give you a clue... there is no tundra in the Matanuska Valley... they have soil there...

As you know... I grow bagseed and I am totally strain ignorant... 

But I do live and grow in AK...lol...

Hope someone with knowledge comes to show me I don't know shit... I'd like to grow a "real" native strain...


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

And then you can challenge Lowlife and LowRyder by introducing the NEW and ever so exciting strain of Auto Flowering Dwarves:

The Thunder Kittens 

I can't wait, I want to be on the ground level of buying these new strains!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 7, 2009)

so gypsy are you saying ATF isnt from alaska?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> so gypsy are you saying ATF isnt from alaska?


I don't even know what ATF is (Alaska Thuder/Tundra Fuck???)... so, no I am not saying that...

What I am saying is that I don't know of any native strains, and I do not know anyone that does...

But that does not mean they do not exist... 

It just means that I don't know any...

But I imagine as all Alaskans are so proud of Alaska Grown, that I am sure everyone I know would have it, or at least heard of it...

I would trust a breeder before I trust the Gypsy...

But Matanuska Tundra is almost the same as an Anchorage Polar bear... there aren't any... the tundra is hundreds of miles from the Mat-Su Valley... and any Alaskan knows that...

Again... I just find it odd... not saying it's not true...

ok did I make it?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 7, 2009)

sorry i dont know much about either buts its Alaskan thunder fuck, ive seen it a few times crossed with purple urkle. FDD is growing it as well, so he would know more about it.


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2009)

Well I've heard of matanuska thunderfuck, and I'm pretty positive its just another name for northern lights number 5. Not that that is a bad thing. I'll have to keep looking, I'm gonna check some of the canadian seed banks I think.

Maybe if Fdd is growing some he'll jump in on this discussion, lol. I don't think he's ever graced my thread with his presance.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

i'm growing ATF. it was a clone i picked up at the club a few years back and seeded it with some random pollen. i have a few flowering now.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

Yeah but a NATIVE strain originally from Alaska?

Does one really actually exist? 

Kinda cold climate for any perrenial that does not have bark. One Strong ass plant if it does exist.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

*wishes do come true*


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2009)

LOl, whats up Fdd, welcome!! Thats a nice looking plant. Do you know anything about its heritage? 

Downonwax, it does tend to be cold, but they also do get a nice summer lower down in the state I think, and some very long days for part of the year. THere may not be any actual alaskan landrace, thats why I would be glad to settle just for something that has just adopted alaska as home I guess. If thats ATF, or if its something else, I hope I can find some killer genetics from up there, cus I've got a big plan for them!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

i bought it as a clone from the club. it said ATF on the cup.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

in the cannabible jason king mentions the alaskan matanuska thunderfuck......he says its a sativa from the matanuska valley and the taste is of red grapes !! LOL its a creeper supposedly and the high is euphoric and lasts for hours.....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

Any strain native to the Matanuska Valley would have to be auto flowering..

By the time the valley gets 12/12, there is already frost happening... and the snow is just a storm away...

I just can't see a Sativa (or much anything else) finishing outdoors up here... not before frost...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

mine smells like burnt tires and lays you flat out with 2 bong rips. i still have a jar form 2 years ago. it's that good.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

just taking qoutes bro... don't know mr. J.K., and not vouching him either.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

A++++ on the pics fdd.... colas and bud...can't go wrong there


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> mine smells like burnt tires and lays you flat out with 2 bong rips. i still have a jar form 2 years ago. it's that good.


That is Beautiful!!!

How many weeks flowering FDD?



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just taking qoutes bro... don't know mr. J.K., and not vouching him either.......


OH.. I know... I am just sharing the info I have too..

I am the first to admit I don't know shit about strains...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/2472376-post115.html
https://www.rollitup.org/2472369-post746.html


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2009)

THanks for all the input guys. 

I think I remember you talking about that before Fdd, is that the stuff you said had the crazy psychoactive high? 

Gypsy love the pics man, those girls have such a nice resin coating on them, great macro pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

yes, crazy high. it finished early NOv.


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2009)

Well when I make it to the west coast, hopefully I'll be able to find a cutting of it. Sounds like it would be a great strain to grow, your pictures of it look amazing man.


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2009)

Well I've taken a couple testers off last week, and we've smoked a bit of it. They were a few smaller branchs on the sativas that weren't doing much, and one I broke on accident. Smoked ok, we got high. Not a very long high, or super high, but it was real weed,lol. I took 3 small WW tester buds off the bottom of the plant today. They will need to dry for a few days before we test them out, but they look dank. I'm kinda annoyed too, my Kush seems to be selfing some seeds. I havn't seen any balls, or bananas, or signs of males at all, but I have found 3 very small imature seeds in the top colas on it. I don't get it. I suppose thats what people would call a hermie, but I thought they showed signs of male flowers. I'm gonna be dissapointed if it all has seeds in it. I also got my 400w hooked back up last night I didn't know if I mentioned it the other day. So they are back under full power!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I've taken a couple testers off last week, and we've smoked a bit of it. They were a few smaller branchs on the sativas that weren't doing much, and one I broke on accident. Smoked ok, we got high. Not a very long high, or super high, but it was real weed,lol. I took 3 small WW tester buds off the bottom of the plant today. They will need to dry for a few days before we test them out, but they look dank. I'm kinda annoyed too, my Kush seems to be selfing some seeds. I havn't seen any balls, or bananas, or signs of males at all, but I have found 3 very small imature seeds in the top colas on it. I don't get it. I suppose thats what people would call a hermie, but I thought they showed signs of male flowers. I'm gonna be dissapointed if it all has seeds in it. I also got my 400w hooked back up last night I didn't know if I mentioned it the other day. So they are back under full power!!!


TC my WW does the same thing, no banannas but still produces seeds


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2009)

All I could figure is its cus it was a feminized seed. Next grow I'll crack the other two Kush seeds I've got, and see if they do it or not. Looks like the buds are gonna be dank as hell, but might have a couple seeds I guess.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Hey TC would you post pics of your forming seeds?

I'd like to see what you are looking at...

Thanks!


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2009)

I will next time I find one, I've used the tip of my scissors and popped the ones out I've found so far. It looks like a calyx that started to split open, with a hard green dot inside. I wasn't sure it was a seed till I popped them out. I've only found one on the top of each of the three largest kush colas. I'll take pics if i find more, and I'll prolly leave them in too to get some more kush seeds. Even if they have hermy traits if they don't pollinate everything, and the smoke is still great I'll keep the strain around. NExt grow I'm gonna sprout the other 2 kush seeds I have, and see if they do the same thing or not.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2009)

So yesterday I pulled off 3 small buds from the WW to give them a test a roo. I hung them on the side vents of my 1000w, and by this evening they were dry enough to test out. I am very excited, thats for sure. It already tastes great, kinda fruity. I can't wait to taste a nice fully developed bud. The high was pretty nice already, come on pretty quick, lasting better then the sativa high from the other testers. Just thought I'd share the report. Like I said, I really can't wait to smoke some once its really dried and cured, its gonna be DANK!!!!!!!!  TC


----------



## CaliGurl (May 11, 2009)

*looking very nice TC how much longer do u think you have?*



Thundercat said:


> So yesterday I pulled off 3 small buds from the WW to give them a test a roo. I hung them on the side vents of my 1000w, and by this evening they were dry enough to test out. I am very excited, thats for sure. It already tastes great, kinda fruity. I can't wait to taste a nice fully developed bud. The high was pretty nice already, come on pretty quick, lasting better then the sativa high from the other testers. Just thought I'd share the report. Like I said, I really can't wait to smoke some once its really dried and cured, its gonna be DANK!!!!!!!!  TC


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2009)

Well the WW has 4 more weeks according to the breeders, that would be 10 weeks. I think I'm gonna prolly give it 3-3.5 more weeks, and then a 2 week flush. This will give it about 12 weeks, which I think should be plenty of time. I'll check the trichs when I'm thinking about flushing, and see how they look, and make my decision. Hell if they aren't done at 12 weeks, I have time, I can let them go longer, but I think they will be lookin good. 

The Kush is supposed to be 8-9 weeks, I'm counting on 10-11, which will mean harvesting about the same time as my WW. We'll see how that goes, its been flowering kinda slow so far. Its getting tons of resin, not tons of bud yet, but that is changing. Being a pure indica, it may have just started flowering slowly, but will end up finishing strong and fast. 

Lol then the sativas, they are scheduled to be cut on July first. That is atually the middle of the week, so I will prolly cut them either the sunday before that which I believe will be 13 weeks, or the sunday after at 14 weeks. I'm really hoping 14 weeks is going to be enough time to get some weight out of these sativas. A couple are filling in nicely, but its nothing like my WW. But with any luck 13-14 will be the golden number. I'm supposed to be moving August first, so I've got to get it trimmed dried, and gone by then, so my landlord can see the house before we move. So far things have gone pretty well, so I'm trying to ensure that continues. 

Thanks for swingin by Cali, have you decided on a chop date for your fatties over there? That las pic set looked great, I hope that my WW buds look like that in a about 3 more weeks!!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2009)

Well I finally went and got water again. I'm gonna nute it up and give them a feeding. I'm gonna ramp up the nutes to 1/2 strength, they seem to be taking nutes well, and I only feed with straight water last week, so I'm sure they will drink them up. All is well other wise. I did loose a hand full of fan leaves off the biggest sativas, looks pretty normal though. I considered adding some N to the nutes to help out, but hadn't decided. I'm not gonna on the WW for sure, but the sativas still have along ways to go till they are ready. We'll see what I come up with. Peace I'll be back later guys. TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2009)

lets get some pics while your down there!!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2009)

lol, I thought about it, but its only been like what 4 days since pics. I'll get you guys some this week don't worry. Wait till you see the WW buds man, the colas are almost completely covering the stems on the biggest ones. Almost a foot tall of just cola, and about 2 inchs wide!!! They are gonna be monster colas in another 3-4 weeks. I gotta think the air sponges have to be helping, cus the WW and my biggest sativa both have them, and both look the nicest of all my plants. 

I decided to go ahead and add the N, not a lot, about 1/3 strength, along with the 1/2 strength bloom nutes that every thing got. I don't think it should cause any problems. They all drank up well, and seem happy. My WW clones are looking pretty nice too. Obviously not as badass as the mom, but they are getting some good buds on them. I'll be glad to have any extra WW that I can get.


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2009)

Here is a couple macro pics of the WW, like I have been promising.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 17, 2009)

hey TC how ya doin! that last pic of the leaf is crazy looking!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 17, 2009)

ya TC some good macro pics but i wanna see the whole GARDEN haha! hook it up with another pic update to see how those girls are really looking!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2009)

I'm gonna do a full update when I water this week. Should be the next day or two, I know I skipped last weeks full update. This way it is a more noticeable difference ! All is well though!! I'm tryin to find the money to order my cha ching to finish these bitchs off! Everyone I've talked to (that uses fox farms) suggests it, so I'd like to use it. We'll see what I can come up with, cus we've been broke!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 17, 2009)

TC if i had the actual solubles and not a little baggy my friend gave me i would send you some and save you the money. the bad thing about fox farm is some of the stuff they give u doesnt get used very quickly, especially the solubles.


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2009)

I appreciate the offer man good looking out. I'll figure it out though one way or an other. I kinda like that the solubles will last for a long time. Seems like a better value for the money. Once I get them all, I'll have them for a couple grows. Lol, maybe by the time I finish them all, I'll be able to afford switching to advanced nutrients, or maybe dutchmaster!


----------



## maxswellsc (May 18, 2009)

*Ur room is insane bra! Very nice work +rep... I have been thinkin about growing mushooms for a while now. Think im gonna order some supplies online. U have any website suggestions?*


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2009)

Thanks man appreciate it. Well I got some spores from spores101.com not to long ago, but I wasn't impressed the syringes weren't very dark. I've heard good things about hawkseye though.


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I'll be able to afford switching to advanced nutrients, or maybe dutchmaster!


I'm a big fan of Dutchmaster. I beleive their products have done great things for me. I recommend them.


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2009)

I've read alot about them, and they seem like they would be excellent nutes!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 21, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy TC man, lol. Where u be ??? I was hopin you'd have them snaps up so i can see what my shit will look like in a week, lol. Dude, i gotta kick you down some Sour P cuts man. All i can say, is that the shit STINKS like fuckin lemonheads candy. you cant get it out of your nostrils man. Thats gotta be the Sour Diesel shining through, but lemme fuckin tell you that i aint never smelled bud like that before man. Im in fuckin LOVE, lol. But yeh dude, u show me yours n ill show mine off on friday for sure! Im still waitin for the "Big Swell", when you wake up that one morning n your like "eh?! are these my fuckin plants?!", but itll come any day im sure. I just supercropped the majority of my big branches, just as an experiment to see what happens with them, but every branch ive done in past grows, has swollen out to be one FAT, FAT fuckin nugget. so i figured what the hell, lol. 

Hit me up bra!! 
-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2009)

Lol, ya I never even left my house yesterday. I have to get water on my way home from work tonight, then I'll have a good picture update for you guys!! That sour P sounds sweet King, i was readin what you wrote in your journal about it. As far as the swell goes, I'm desperately waiting on m sativas to start to swell up, but my WW has begun to. The buds have gotten about 2 inchs longer in the last couple days, and have been growing noticably fatter too. Well like I said pics tonight !!!! Peace TC


----------



## CaliGurl (May 21, 2009)

*I wanna see pics!!! *



Thundercat said:


> Lol, ya I never even left my house yesterday. I have to get water on my way home from work tonight, then I'll have a good picture update for you guys!! That sour P sounds sweet King, i was readin what you wrote in your journal about it. As far as the swell goes, I'm desperately waiting on m sativas to start to swell up, but my WW has begun to. The buds have gotten about 2 inchs longer in the last couple days, and have been growing noticably fatter too. Well like I said pics tonight !!!! Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2009)

Ok so I spent a couple hours in the garden tonight. I got my water, and gave them all a full dose of bloom nutes. They took it well last wekk, and I hit them all with some straight water a couple days ago, so I figured a full dose would be good! I also started removing dead leaves from the inside and bottom of the big sativas, and decided that since they still have about 7 weeks to go, I was gonna trim out a bit more of the lower growth. I mostly just removed the lowest popcorn buds from all the sativas, and a few from the bottom of the kush. The WW has really beefed up since I had removed its lower growth, so I'm hoping it helps the sativas do the same. I'm making butter with part of the trimmings as we speak. I've got a small crock pot filled with popcorn buds that I chopped up, and then added 3 sticks of melted butter. Its been simmering for about 2 hours so far, and I'm gonna leave it for a while longer. I still have about the same amount left, or maybe a little less, I'm prolly gonna make butter with that tomorrow, just gotta get more butter. 

All the WW are really packing on the buds, the mother looks great, and the clones are all turning out awesome. The kush is starting to fill in, as are the puprle power #2, and the skunk#2. The Skunk #2 looks really nice actually, its got some nice size nugs all over it. It is one of the plants that has the air sponge in it, and compared to the plants that don't its a very noticable differance. The WW also has one, and its buds are obviously developing nicely. Well heres the pics finally. 

1.Purple power #2
2.WW cola next to my hand(my hand is about 9-10 inchs long)
3.Another WW cola
4.WW clones
5.Kush
6.WW with flash
7.WW from top with flash
8.Skunk #2 getting some nice colas on her now she just needs weight!!!
9.Power skunk cola
10.WW clones with flash
11.overview of garden with flash
12.Purple power #2 cola









































































Well guys hope you all enjoy, and Hopfully it was worth the wait. I know I can see a huge differance just this past week, so I can't wait for the next several. Today is the 4week mark for the WW. It will get 2 more weeks of nutes, then a 2 week flush. Its been fattening up alot already, so unless it completely stops in the next 2 weeks, then I'm gonna stick to the plan. I beleive that will mark about 11 weeks since the plant showed flowers. I'm giving everything else another 5 weeks then a 2 week flush, for a total of 7. Latta guys, I'll talk to you tomorrow! Peace TC


----------



## CaliGurl (May 21, 2009)

*TC Those look great man! keep up the good work *




Thundercat said:


> Ok so I spent a couple hours in the garden tonight. I got my water, and gave them all a full dose of bloom nutes. They took it well last wekk, and I hit them all with some straight water a couple days ago, so I figured a full dose would be good! I also started removing dead leaves from the inside and bottom of the big sativas, and decided that since they still have about 7 weeks to go, I was gonna trim out a bit more of the lower growth. I mostly just removed the lowest popcorn buds from all the sativas, and a few from the bottom of the kush. The WW has really beefed up since I had removed its lower growth, so I'm hoping it helps the sativas do the same. I'm making butter with part of the trimmings as we speak. I've got a small crock pot filled with popcorn buds that I chopped up, and then added 3 sticks of melted butter. Its been simmering for about 2 hours so far, and I'm gonna leave it for a while longer. I still have about the same amount left, or maybe a little less, I'm prolly gonna make butter with that tomorrow, just gotta get more butter.
> 
> All the WW are really packing on the buds, the mother looks great, and the clones are all turning out awesome. The kush is starting to fill in, as are the puprle power #2, and the skunk#2. The Skunk #2 looks really nice actually, its got some nice size nugs all over it. It is one of the plants that has the air sponge in it, and compared to the plants that don't its a very noticable differance. The WW also has one, and its buds are obviously developing nicely. Well heres the pics finally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Cali I'm tryin to do my best. This is only my second "real" grow. I don't have any doubt that it is gonna be way better then my last. I also have no doubt my next grow is gonna be way better then this one. 

So I simmered the cannabutter last night for about another 1.5 hours after I posted, then shut it off, and let it cool, now its back on again. I'm gonna give it another hour or so, then strain out all the buds. I think the shit should be pretty good, it smells weed-alicious!! I'm gonna keep the stuff I strain out, and use it with the other trim I still have to make another batch tonight prolly. I'll keep you guys updated on the butter and how it turns out. Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 22, 2009)

im blown away TC!!! that was an amazing update. those buds are going to be soooooo DANK!! hope your budder turns out good and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## dankmango (May 22, 2009)

whenever I have made butter I find that 6 hours of cooking it is really worth it, sometimes I feel like I am tripping. I do it by filling a pot with water, boiling it with the weed all ground up, then add butter to it and keep adding water so it doesnt get boiled up all the way. I stop adding water for the last 2 hours and watch it get down to mostly butter, then take it off. Its worth the 6 hours, sooo much better than a couple of hours. and if I dont want to wait for it to harden and seperate from the water I put it all in a big ziploc and the butter floats on top of the water. then i point a bottom corner of the bag down over the sink and cut it open so water starts flowing out of the bottom. I pinch it closed when I have nothing but melted butter in the bag and just use it melted instead of hardening it.


----------



## dankmango (May 22, 2009)

those ladies are beautiful bro


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I've been really happy with how everything is turning out. I just strained out the butter, it had about 4.5-5 hours of simmer time in the crock pot. I really like this method if it turns out as potent as it smells. The butter never got so hot that it even bubbled, it just simmered nicely. I'm gonna reuse the trim I already simmered, with the rest of the trim I still have, just to get the most out of it. Its in the freezer right now seperating, and cooling. But I think its gonna be dank, its got buds from all of my strains in it!


----------



## 420weedman (May 22, 2009)

those buds look fuckin awesome man , lemme know how your butter turns out ... i just made cookies 2 weeks ago that came out really good ... i want to try doing at a lower temp tho too , wasnt boiling .. but simmering lightly


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2009)

Thanks weedman, yours have been looking great too. I think the mini crockpot worked great, I'm eating the first of the butter right now actually, so we'll see how it works. I didn't smoke yet today, so hopfully I'll be able to notice it. My gf made me some ganja-roni and cheese, so I'm gonna eat it, and see what happens. The butter sure smells ganja licious, and its dark ass green. We simmered the second batch for about 6 hours. I'll let you guys know how it goes tonight when I get off work.


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2009)

So I got a buzz off the mac and cheese, but not really stoned. I just imagine there wasn't enough butter in it to really notice. So my girl is makin me some peanut butter cookies as we speak, so we'll see how that goes. 

Other wise I thought it was kinda funny that no body posted on any threads that I'm subscribed to. Just an observation. Peace guys! TC


----------



## GypsyBush (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful plants TC... 

They look super healthy!!!

As for no posts, I've had a little bit of action over at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-28.html

I uploaded quite a few pics in the last few days...

Cheers.. and Keep doing what you are doing, they look fantastic!!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Gypsy, I'll swing over and check out the pics man! 

So the peanut butter cookies are awesome!! I ate about 7 prolly, they weren't huge, and I'm literally getting some slight movement in my sight, like when I am tripping. Lol, any way, just thought I'd give a report!  TC


----------



## DaGambler (May 24, 2009)

dem girls r look'in sexy

and ther still teenagers it sounds like 
.


----------



## dankmango (May 24, 2009)

I usually make 3 grams of dank per tablespoon of butter and just eat a tablespoon on toast or a biscuit, waffles work well to. Also on an empty stomach. works awesome everytime, usually fall asleep after 4 or 5 hours of bein ripped. Mac n cheese was a good idea though. ever make anything from the shrooms? I have seen extraction methods n stuff but never tried it. I bought some chocolate once that should of had some in it but it just tasted bad and didnt do anything


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2009)

Hey tc... sorry if this is a lame post.... but I finally just got your journal title... It's like in the thundercats theme they all go 'thundercats, thundercats, thundercats GOOOOOO.....', haha. Before I just thought you had a thing for typing o's.


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2009)

Hey Gambler thanks for stoppin by man. Ya my sativas are only half was done, but my WW is almost there, its been blowing up this week, new bud growth all over the place!

Whats up mango, the only thing I've made with the shrooms, is some chocolates. This I was very pleased with though. I ground up the dose I was gonna eat, then melted a hersheys cookies and cream bar, and mixed it in. Stuck it in the freezer for 10 minutes, and it is bad ass. I've done this several times, doesn't taste too bad, and seems to kick in pretty quick. I've wanted to learn how to extract liquid psiliocyben and but havn't gotten around to it. I usually grind them up and drink them with a bit of OJ, it works great too!! 

So jigfresh, don't feel bad for not getting the title, its kind of an obscure cartoon. BUt you can be happy, cus I laughed good after I read the post! 

Well I just got off work for the day, so I'm gonna smoke of tester bowl of some Kush, and eat some dinner. Catch you on the flip side!!! TC


----------



## Bean 420 (May 25, 2009)

Just read through your journal, dam that was a lot of reading but well worth it, TC the double threat mushies and dank buds very impressive. rep+ can't wait to see the finish nuggies. love the variety, quality stuff. If my grow goes half as good as yours I'll be happy


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2009)

Thanks alot man. I've been pretty happy with everything. The mushrooms have been bitchs the last month or 2, but I'll get them going again eventually. Right now I'm more focused on the buds, and getting ready to move. Next run is gonna be mostly WW, and I think its gonna be badass. Those 4 WW clones I put into one bag are al turning out sweet, I might get 15-20 off each of them. I don't know for sure yet, but they are bulking up like crazy, then again so is mom. I'm expecting 2oz from the mother plant, but I might get more. The buds are beefing up like crazy, and are rock solid!!! Well 3 more weeks, and we'll see what happens. I'm cuttin the WW on the 18th of june. Just a few more weeks. Any how, I'll catch up with you later on,  TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 25, 2009)

Hey TC..... I have to spread some love around so I'm doing a reppin rampage. I am reppin your last 5 posters that I can rep so i can rep my friends again. Check out my new subcooled garden in the subcool organic's forum.....5


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (May 26, 2009)

Holy FUCK Thundercat. Last time I signed in these girls were so much smaller, they barely look the same. Good shit bro!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2009)

Thanks alot guys!!!

5oclock, I swung by yesterday, and checked things out, just forgot to post. Drop me a link,and I'll make sure I subsrcibe.


----------



## maxswellsc (May 26, 2009)

Thundercat ur grow is immaculate...those plants node spacing are so tight and compact. Very nice, i am hoping to get results like this on my upcoming grow. Alohas


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2009)

Thanks man, I've been trying to keep the plants as close as possible to my lights, to ensure they get the maximum amount of useable light from them. My WW clones are only about 2 inchs from the glass on my 400w, and they are going crazy! Every day when I look at them the buds have loaded on more weight, and they are dense as hell. Same thing goes for the mother. I'm glad to say it seems like the sativas are all starting to beef up a bit finally. I had been getting worried about them, but I think they liked the trimming I did last week, cus the buds are deffinitly getting thicker. Any way, I'll swing by and check out your grow maxswell. Peace TC!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 27, 2009)

No problems my friend. The link is in my sig. Both of the vortex have pushed through the soil already..... 84 hours from package to plant, not to shabby.


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2009)

Very sweet man, I'll see you over there!


----------



## DownOnWax (May 27, 2009)

Wowzers, plants are looking beautiful TC


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2009)

Thanks man, wait till the next update, the WWs have all gone nuts this past week. It should be pretty damn noticable difference.


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2009)

OK so I'm moving up my time frame I think. I watered them today, and I think this might be the last feeding for the WW. I might go ahead and Just give it 2 more weeks of flushing. That will be 10 weeks for it. I checked the trichs on a sampler bud I took, and had about 10 percent ambers. So I think with the next 2 weeks, it should be pretty good. Who knows, maybe I'll change my mind again. 

Any way, So my computer is fucked up, and I don't now how much I'll be able to post after tonight. I have spent the last 3 hours trying to get it up and running. Just did, and wanted to post this. If I'm not on, I am ok, and I'll try to update through the end of the grow. Just wanted to let you all know. I need to get a new lap top, this one sucks. But until I can get one, I'll make do as best as I can. Any way, I'll catch you guys latta. Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2009)

Well long story short, my computer is a piece of crap, and I'm not sure now much I'll be able to be on until I get a new one. I'll try to keep it running to update, but I don't know if its gonna happen. Just wanted to let you guys all know that if I'm not on, all is well, and I'll be back ASAP. Peace guys TC!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 29, 2009)

sorry to hear about the laptop. hope you get that figured out in time for some more updates.


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2009)

Well its still functioning for the time being, so hopefully it will continue. Its been being a real bitch the last 2 days, I had to reformat the hd, and then reinstall windows. But like I said its still working for now, I just won't be able to do any gaming for a while prolly. 

I'm sad to say that one of the buds on my WW mom got a small amount of rot on it. It looks like one of the leaves had pretty much died off, but after it got to the edge of the bud maybe there wasn't enough air flow, and it started to rot just a bit. I removed it, and all the surrounding bud, and I think it was contained pretty well. I turned up my fan to the next level, to try to move more air through the canopy. I also inspected the rest of the buds, and I think they are ok, so hopefully it was an isolated occurrence. That is another reason I was considering moving up the chop date. 

All the other girls are very happy. The sativas seem to finally bulking up a bit, so I'm sure I'm still in for a good surprise from them in the next few weeks, I believe after this sunday they will have 5 more weeks. Once the WW is out of the way, they will be able to get some more light too, which should help.

I am about to order some chaching, and another liter of big bloom. I don't know if I'm gonna dose the WW mom with it or not. I was thinking about only using it on the WW clones, kind of like a side be side comparasin with the cha ching, and without. Well I'll let you guys know what I decide when I do. Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 30, 2009)

sorry to hear about the rot!! it happens to the best of them though so dont be discouraged. what games did you play??


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2009)

I've been playing a game called crossfire, its just about the same as counterstrike was a couple years ago. Pretty sweet game, I dig it, but my comp is so crappy it hardly plays the game.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 31, 2009)

i love counter strike!!! dont got it setup anymore but used to play it for years!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2009)

I was always a huge fan of counterstrike, but after they started trying to make the graphics better and the game fancier, my computer wouldn't run it then either, so I quite playing. Crossfire is very similar game play, its a free downloadable game from subagames.com.


----------



## dankmango (May 31, 2009)

i dont have a mouse otherwise I would get on that with the quickness. choppin the clones sounds like a sick idea, thats how I got my numbers up quick.


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2009)

YA I've only got a touch pad, it makes it tough to play, but I've been doing pretty good. I never got around chopping the clones, I passed out this afternoon. I was wiped out had a long night last night, and one hell of a trip!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 31, 2009)

Hey TC.. sorry to hear about the rot... bummer...

Let me ask you this...

Was the rot possibly where a fan leaf resided... and maybe got broken/pulled off?

The reason I ask id that I have noticed significant amounts of fluid "leaking" from the "wound"...

So I was thinking.. maybe he pulled off a leaf, and it got wet.. blah blah blah...

Just s thought, but I am curious to hear your answer...

Best of Luck Bro!


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2009)

It was where a small bud leaf had pretty much died off. I hadn't noticed it, and it started to rot once it was out of the light, inside the bud. I think its gonna be fine though, I just took a small ring of bud off that area, to ensure it didn't spread. Dried that shit up and smoked it, lol! 

I finally got the money together to pick up my Cha Ching, and another bottle of big bloom. So we'll see how fast it gets here, I expect by wednesday, which is prolly when I'll feed them again. I'm gonna go ahead and give the mother WW one or two good doses of the Cha Ching, and then a good flush. I wanna pack on as much weight as I can. The buds are reallly dense, but don't seem very heavy. I suppose all the ones I've weighed have been small lower buds, so we'll see. But I figured the cha ching couldn't hurt, hopefully really pack on some more resin. I'm really hopeing it helps the sativas out too, they coming along, but still have a long ways to go. I'm gonna go ahead and use it from here on out for them all, since I don't have the beastie blooms for in the middle. Well I'll talk to you guys tomarrow, Peace ! TC


----------



## 420weedman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks Gypsy, I'll swing over and check out the pics man!
> 
> So the peanut butter cookies are awesome!! I ate about 7 prolly, they weren't huge, and I'm literally getting some slight movement in my sight, like when I am tripping. Lol, any way, just thought I'd give a report!  TC


i shoulda ate mad cookies .... only did 2-3 a time ,,, next time !
i chopped down the big hg mom i put into flowering ... just looked like shit pre-me buds , but im gonna turn it all into butter .... might have 2zs 

put the durban mom into flower ... im hoping she does better ... these moms are just too big really... oh well


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2009)

Honestly weedman, I know what you mean about them being to big. I think my sativas are too for the amount of light I've got over them. They are trying to grow all kinds of buds, but don't really have as much light as they need to get dense and bulky. 

I'm sure you'll have some awesome butter from that mother plant. Mine was made from all pre-me buds, and turned out well. Let me know how it goes man. 

I'm hoping my Cha Ching will be here tomorrow, so I can dose the girls up when I water them. Just a few more weeks, about 2 more for the WW, and 5 more for the rest of the girls! I'm gonna borrow a dehumidifier from my brother when I cut them. I think I'm gonna hang them right in my tent, with the fan blowing under them. The dehumidifer should keep them from molding or anything I think. Well I'll talk to you guys latta, we'll see if my shit come tomorrow like I'm hoping. Peace TC


----------



## dankmango (Jun 3, 2009)

cha ching n open seseame n beastie is sweet bro, I accidentally watered one of my vegging plants with my early flowering mixture that had open seseame in it and it started making budsites everywhere like an autoflowering girl. even under 18 hours of light. I started flowering her n she is gettin nice n fat now. they come with a sick measuring thing too, tablespoon on one side n a 1/4 teaspoon on the other. its hard to guess a quarter of a teaspoon. couldnt get that crossfire to work, installed it and tried to play but it said I cant open it. im gonna check the requirements might be my laptop. hope you get your goods bro!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2009)

Its been working intermittently, I played the game for a couple hours the other night, and it worked ok. Then when I tried to watch a show on hulu last night, it kept freezing on me. I know its just cus my comp is a piece of shit. It doesn't meet many if any of the games requirements to run, and each time they update the game with new stuff, it makes it run that much slower for me. I'm gona try to figure out a way to get a new comp when I harvest, but ive got a lot of other things that take priority to getting a new computer. Like moving, and my next grow setup! I think I'm gonna be looking at about 1500 bucks to set up a system the way I want. That includes nutes, lighting accessories, and the hydro systems. I'm hoping if I talk to them I'll be able to get a deal if I buy all 5 of the hydro units at once. That could bring the price down. I'm not dead set on this idea I've been working on, but it seems like it will give me the production I'm looking for, without having to invest in more lighting systems, at least I hope, lol! 

Mango, giving the vegging plants the open sesame might be a good idea. I might try that on my plants next go around the week before I change them to 12/12. It really seems to pack the bud sites on thats for sure. I can't wait to see the results from the cha ching too. If it works, my kush plant is gonna be more resin then it is bud. We'll see I suppose. I'll be back on latta,  TC


----------



## dankmango (Jun 3, 2009)

here is some pics of the one I accidentally gave the open sesame to. she has only had 5 nights, but has a lot of nodes that have no leaves, just pre flowers n a little bud starting. the one next to it is a clone of the same plant, with the same amount of veg time, and 6 nights. much bushier and lots of budsites, I didnt even take clones off her because I wanted to see how she turns out.

edit: the bushier one on the right got the open sesame, only for 1 week before 12 n 12


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2009)

So the bushy one is the one you open sesamied right? Looks good man, big differance between the two. 

So I'm gonna finally get around to chopping my clones today. I'm gonna go get another seedling greenhouse tray, cus I'm out of peat plugs, and chop them bitchs up. I'll take some pics of them before I do, its been awhile since I've posted pics of the clones, and they don't look like clones any more, they look like full on plants. I thought about waiting another week or 2 before I cut them, but I'm having to water them everyday cus they are in 18 oz cups, and thats just getting old. This will give them 4-5 weeks of veg time before I move once they take root too. Should help with the shock of moving, and leave me with some nice size plants to start with next grow. I'm hoping to have about 40-50 total that are all about 5-6 inchs tall when I move. As I mentioned in my last post, I'm not sure exactly where the money is gonna come from for my hydro set up, so I may post pone it a couple months, and do a full run in hempy buckets. Maybe 3-4 clones per bucket like gambler does, and stick like 15 buckets under my 1000w with the umbrella reflector I'm gonna get. Grow them out, and then maybe full on hydro. Maybe I'll really like the hempy. I'm mostly thinking about it cus it will be *ALOT* cheaper to set up! Like usual I'm running ideas around in my head, trying to figure out a plan. I've got about 2 months before I move, and I have alot to get done to make everything happen. Peace guys. TC


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 3, 2009)

Your grow is looking great as usual Thundercat. 

Hey man sorry to hear about your computer frustrations. I may be able to help.... If its a pc.
Most pc computer problems derive from viruses, malware, spyware etc. Check out these free programs, they may help.
http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition/3000-2239_4-10320142.html?tag=mncol
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol
http://download.cnet.com/Spybot-Search-amp-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html?tag=mncol

Good luck


----------



## CaliGurl (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pics TC pics... everything has come along very nicely good job man! i, chopping down that monster BB she looks amazing! bout to start a whole new rotation and flavors..GL wit ur move too.*



Thundercat said:


> So the bushy one is the one you open sesamied right? Looks good man, big differance between the two.
> 
> So I'm gonna finally get around to chopping my clones today. I'm gonna go get another seedling greenhouse tray, cus I'm out of peat plugs, and chop them bitchs up. I'll take some pics of them before I do, its been awhile since I've posted pics of the clones, and they don't look like clones any more, they look like full on plants. I thought about waiting another week or 2 before I cut them, but I'm having to water them everyday cus they are in 18 oz cups, and thats just getting old. This will give them 4-5 weeks of veg time before I move once they take root too. Should help with the shock of moving, and leave me with some nice size plants to start with next grow. I'm hoping to have about 40-50 total that are all about 5-6 inchs tall when I move. As I mentioned in my last post, I'm not sure exactly where the money is gonna come from for my hydro set up, so I may post pone it a couple months, and do a full run in hempy buckets. Maybe 3-4 clones per bucket like gambler does, and stick like 15 buckets under my 1000w with the umbrella reflector I'm gonna get. Grow them out, and then maybe full on hydro. Maybe I'll really like the hempy. I'm mostly thinking about it cus it will be *ALOT* cheaper to set up! Like usual I'm running ideas around in my head, trying to figure out a plan. I've got about 2 months before I move, and I have alot to get done to make everything happen. Peace guys. TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2009)

Well you asked for pics, and here they are!!! Thats sweet your chopping the big BB Cali, I'll have to check out the pics when you get them up. You starting a new journal for the next grow, or keeping your existing one? 

I just finished watering the girls, and rearranging them. I had to stake up the one giant bud on the power skunk ornamental plant, its getting huge. Seriously the rest of the plant is riding the short bus, but this one bud is awesome, I took a pic of it. I think its cus I didn't trim it the same as the others, and its three plants not just one. 

Unfortunately I didn't get my order from HTG yet, so no Cha Ching this watering, which means only one more chance for me to water the big WW with it, then I gotta flush her. I added about 3/4 of a teaspoon of epsom salts to this watering as well, cus the Kush, and WW clones were both getting a bit of what looked like MG def on some leaves, figured I'd nip it in the bud, lol. Sorry bad pun. 

I'm glad to say all the sativas seem to be bulking up finally. The nice power skunk has some decent fox tail colas all over it. The purple powers are still a bit airy, but I think thats gonna be how these sativas are to some extent. 

I got about half my clones cut before I ran out of peat plugs, I found about 30 today, so I didn't go buy more yet. I'm gonna get some tomorrow and finish cutting the rest. I don't know if I'm mess with cloning the kush out. I might just chop them back, and keep the 6 I have. They will be mini bushs by the time I move, but I havn't been very impressed with the pheno, so I don't plan on keeping it. I have 2 more seeds i might start next grow to see if the phenos are any different with them. I knew kush wasn't a huge producer, but I'm kinda dissapointed so far. It does have a shit load of resin on it though. Prolly gonna make some sweet hash from the trim. 

Well enough babbling, heres the pics. The first couple are the WW clones before I chopped them up. Then an over view of the garden, the Kush, a couple of the WW mom, and clones in flower. Then one of the giant power skunk bud. Hope you guys enjoy. 



































































Tomorrow I believe will be 9 weeks since flowers started on the WW mom. Its gonna get one more week of nutes, and then next week, I'm gonna give it a flush with this stuff I got last grow. Its called final flush, I'm pretty sure its like clearex, just designed to remove and nutes from the plant that are left, and then straight water the last week. Chop will be 2 weeks from tomorrow for the WW mom. I'm getting excited


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW TC they look GREAT!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2009)

Gracias my gypsy friend!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 3, 2009)

ya TC your going to have a good amount of bud on your hands!!! im sure youll pull enough to get some of your next grop op equipment.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jun 3, 2009)

wow dude, that shit looks amazing


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks littlegrower, I really hope so. I've got alot riding on this shit, lol. 

JG what the fuck is up man?! Nice to see you brother, hows shit been? Almost done with school aren't you? Thanks about the plants, they are makin me pretty happy so far. The final yield will tell the tale. Peace guys!!! TC


----------



## shipinit (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow  Starting to really pack on the weight.....lookin nice man.


----------



## dankmango (Jun 4, 2009)

made my jaw drop tc. dankness up in there


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it! 

So I talked to HTG today are I guess there was a problem with the order. But its all cleared up, and I'll have my nutes in a day or two.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well guys the lights are all set and ready to go! All the sativas are in 12/12, and are looking great. I am gonna tie them up a bit later on today, just to even things out a bit. I'm gonna look at my finances, and I might order my solubles today...quote] post #818
> 
> TC you started your sativas on march 22 so im sure they are going to be finishing up here pretty quick for you. how many days or weeks were expected for flower time on them??


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice use of the quote from like 3 months ago bro!! I'm gonna rep you if I can, but I think I just did the other day,lol! Any way, the Sativas are expected to go for 14 weeks, or there abouts. I'm planning on cutting them actually one month from today. It will be my 4th of July trimming spectacular!! Which I believe should be about 14. I want to give them as much time to put on weight as possible. Thats the latest I can cut them I think and still have them dry before I move. Really thats even cutting it close, so I might cut them on the 28th of this month so I have more time to dry them, and get my whole basement cleaned up! I still havn't told the land lord we are planning on moving out early, but I don't want to tell him till I have it all cleaned up, incase he desides he needs to come over. Once its dried for a week, I'll be able to jar it up, and clean up the basement. I'm gonna tell the landlord that I just got a job offer, and I'm sorry its last minute, but I have to take it. Its only 2 months early so hopefully he won't throw a fit about it, and we'll get our deposit back too! Any way, thats the plans. I'm gonna give the WW about 2 more weeks, and the rest about 4-5 more. I got some more peat plugs, and another greenhouse today, so I'll be cutting the rest of my clones in the next day or two, and hopefully I'll have lots and lots for my next grow!!! Peace guys!! TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2009)

sounds like a nice way to celebrate the 4th!! light a bowl and then a firework haha. a couple years ago i got hit in the ass with a m80. just be more careful hah!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol thats some funny shit. I havn't actually got any fire works in like 3 years, but maybe I will this year to celebrate the harvest.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 6, 2009)

I picked up $200 worth for the fourth and then found out my wife has to go to flordia for her work. So we are taking the family and will visit some relatives.... I guess I will light them off early


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol, stocking up early huh? Fireworks are always fun though, even if its not the 4th of July. Last time we went and bought some, we went with like 300 bucks, and left with almost 900 bucks worth of fireworks cus of all the sales, and free shit they gave us. We had fireworks for like 3 months to play with.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2009)

Well there was an emergency evacuation last night!! I had to life line my WW to the drying rack, after I found more rot on the buds. I decided to chop her, when I noticed small spots of rot on almost all the buds. I guess there wasn't good enough air flow into those dense ass nugs. So I chopped her down, and seperated all the buds to let them dry faster, and remove any rotten spots. I think I got to her in time, I only had to actually remove a small amount of bud from it. The rest is in on a screen with a fan blowing over it. I hated chopping her early, and with out even flushing her, but I couldn't take a chance on loosing the bud. 

I took a wet weight on the WW, and came up with 381g not counting the 15-16g I already smoked off her. I figure that will dry down to about 25% so just under 100g dry. I was hoping for 3 oz, so I think I'm gonna get a bit more and thats sweet. 

I also chopped part of the "ornamental" power skunk. Its been growing really retarded, and I noticed yesterday that it went hermi. SO I chopped it, and its being made into butter as we speak. I had a whole roasting tray,(like I do my mushrooms in) filled with power skunk plant, and the WW trim. Then another whole tray full of WW, it was sweet. Felt great to harvest for the first time in a couple years. A few more weeks on the rest of the girls, and I'll be pullin them down too. I moved them all around, to try to get better air flow to the center, seems like its working. I've got the Kush in the center now right under the light, hoping it will bulk up, but its hermi too, so its trying to make seeds, not buds. It's gonna make some sweet hash though thats for sure. Well heres the pics, first is of the power skunk I cut, the rest are of the WW. Hope you guys enjoy!!

















































Peace guys!!! TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2009)

Bummer on the mold... good thing you caught it.

Congrats for the harvest, be it early or whatever. I'll smoke a celebration bowl for you. 

It will be nice to harvest some even better buds in a few weeks.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 8, 2009)

those plants look delicious! sounds like youll meet your mark for that WW and score some nice budder!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2009)

It was only like a week early really, so its not that big a deal, I was gonna start flushing her today when I got water. I am however very glad I caught the mold. I'm hoping I can get them to dried out pretty quick, so no more grows. Then a cure hopefully. The buds I took off a week ago have been getting us wrecked, so I'm sure these will be even better!! I'm hoping that being able to move my sativas under the lights more will help them will in too!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm an outdoor guy and am curious. How does your humidity get so high indoors to start mold? I do suffer from it late in the summer (usually) when the RH goes to 80% here (or higher), but inside? I would think a simple dehumidifier would be enough to alleviate any mold problems. 

Is it the system of hydro growing which makes it a steam bath with the lights?


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a dehumidifier in my room and I have to constantly empty the resevoir. It has a 2 gallon tank and will fill up sometimes twice a day!

It was not cheap either, something like $200. It's a Maytag and I bought it around 4 years ago.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2009)

I am in my basement, so its damp, and I just didn't have the money for a dehumidifier unfortunately. I never thought it would be that bad, and didn't even seem that bad. I'm trying to keep the air moving better on the rest of the plants now. The rest of the plants don't have nearly as tight of nugs as the WW though. The other WW clones are right in front of the fan, so they get much better air flow. I honestly think I might get another 2-3 oz off the clones, they are looking amazing. I still havn't gotten my package from HTG, I tried calling today, but no one answered. I'll try again tomorrow! By tomorrow night I think most of the WW will be smokable, so I'm gonna stick it in a paper bag for the night prolly, and then air it out again the day after. Well i'll catch you guys tomorrow! Thanks for stopping by the thread everybody, its been fun, now we are coming into the home stretch!  TC


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, you've done a great job!!

I learn something new every time I grow. Isn't that a great side effect?! The knowledge never ends.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree 100%, this was only my second real grow, and I've learned a ton from it. I can't wait for the next one, cus its gonna be that much better for sure!


----------



## CaliGurl (Jun 9, 2009)

*looks good tc sucks bout the mold but eh still came out lovely... you should try adding a couple fans in there to circulate air that should help with the humidity a bit. GL! should have an update soon ,of the new batch we are at week 4 for it almost all BB this time around doing a few different techniques we will see how it effects yield. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 10, 2009)

How does pushing humid air around make it less humid? You need a dehumidifier (or A/C) to drop RH, no?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2009)

Having the air moving will help the plants to perspire better. It helps prevent moisture from building up in one spot. Like blowing air aver wet skin, it cools it down, and dries it off. None of my other plants seem to be having any issue with the humidty to be honest. I think the buds were just so dense they were holding in moisture. I think most of the spots happened also where I had removed a leave in the past, and the spot had sweated, or just the little nub started to rot a bit. But its all taken care of for now. I do wish as I said before I could run a dehumidifier, but I just couldn't afford it this time. 

I took a dry weight on everything last night, cus its fairly dry. I had almost exactly 3 oz, so I'm pretty happy. I've got the nugs in a paper bag right now, I had it closed all night, and I'm gonna leave it open today. Then I might stick them in jars either tonight, or tomorrow. 

So I finally got ahold of HTG yesterday, and my shit still hadn't been mailed. I guess they were out of stock on the cha ching or something. So it was supposed to be shipped out yesterday, and the guy said he was hooking me up with a bunch of sampls of stuff. So hopefully I'll have it tomorrow, and I'll get some cool samples. 

I made up about 12 sticks of butter with all the trim I had. Havn't made anything yet, but its a ton of butter. I also watered the rest of the girls yesterday. I just gave them all a gallon of straight PH'd water since the last couple feedings have ben pretty heavy. Then when I get my cha Ching in a day or two finally, hopefully, lol, I'll give them all a nice dose of that. We are coming down to the home stretch here folks only 3.5 more weeks till the 4th of july, and its moving FAST! PEace Guys, TC


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 10, 2009)

That's a heart attack!!! 12 sticks?! 

I wonder if an olive oil tincture can be made? I hardly ever use butter. 

But heck, 12 sticks! Maybe the THC will make the cholesterol slide on thru ur veins anyways...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol, I figure it will last me for awhile, and I may even share some with friends, lol! I'm not sure, but I don't see why you couldn't do the same process I use, with olive oil. I just simmer the weed, and butter in a small crock pot for like 6 hours, seems to turn out pretty damn good. I just stir it up every so often. I'm going to try to make icecream with some of the trim from the next batch. I'm gonna simmer the trim in heavy cream I think, and make icecream with it. I think it should be delicious!!! My gf is making me some brownie cookie bars today, which should be DAnk! 

So I got my order from HTG today actually!! It came a little while ago, which is sweet they over nighted it to me. It also came with a half bottle of gravity, purple maxx, and bushmaster. I don't care to much about the bushmaster, but I've been wishing I could afford to try the gravity, I've heard great things about it. So Tomorrow, or saturday, I'll be watering them with 1/4 strength gravity, and 1/4 strength cha ching. I'll give them plain water the next time, then feed again maybe at 1/2 strength, we'll see. I raised the lights yesterday, butI will bring them up a bit more when I give them the nutes. I might foliar feed them with a light purple maxx mixture when I water with plain water too. Its supposed to maximize the effects of the gravity. We'll see, I don't want to fry them, but I'd love to help them pack on some more wieght!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 10, 2009)

That's great! I'll try that when I harvest later in the season. Well done....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 10, 2009)

yumm some mint chocolate bud ice cream!! haha i like the way you think TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2009)

Hehe, thats actually the flavor I was thinking about, either that, or some mango icecream.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wuddup tc man... Sucks about the mold, but on the brightside you got 3oz CEO
that bitch. She looks absolutely dank man, I hope you enjoy every toke you take  . Feels good as hell choppin shit down again eh? Lol can't wait to see what the rest of your trees give you dude. I'll be choppin over the next two weeks, but I won't be able to reap anything major until mid July when scrogmonster is finished. Garunteed you'll be getting enough clipped to put u where u wanna be financially bro, I wish u nothig but the best of luck with the move too! 

I'll talk to ya soon man, n congrats again. I'll be sure to hit u up once I got a napsack fulla dank to go campin with,lol. 

-K1.


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 11, 2009)

three zones off one plant... very nice... ya gotta love the big girls 
.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks guys appreciate you stoppin by! I was pretty happy with the 3 oz, I'm really hoping the rest of my girls all give me atleast 2-3 each as well. I'm gonna dose them up the the gravity I got and hopefully pack on some weight to the sativas. I dont have a ton, so I don't know if I'm gonna dose the WW clones with it or not, they are already dense as hell. 

King you used the gravity didn't you, what do you think of it? Should I water with just the gravity, or you think 1/4 strength cha ching would be ok with 1/4 strength gravity. Should I use the purple maxx? 

Any body have any experiance with these. I've read a bunch of posts on forums, and from everything I've read, people just say to use it very lightly.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 11, 2009)

ive used the fox farm solubles at full strength every watering haha thats all i can say


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Any body have any experiance with these. I've read a bunch of posts on forums, and from everything I've read, people just say to use it very lightly.


Hey TC... I used gravity on my grow wrapping up right now. I do hydro so not sure if it helps at all. Anyways, I have used 1.5 mL gravity / gallon and there was no problems at all. The first run I used 10% nutes... by the last run I think I was using 50% nutes and things were still all good.

The bottles says raise the HPS... I did that, but found I didn't need to... by the last run I just left the light 6' off the tips like usual.

Don't have anything to compare but I think the gravity made my nugs more solid, dense... but like I said, nothing to compare to.

Also my timing ended up being this... gravity used week 4, 6, 8 of flowering. Regular nutes the weeks in between.

I bought purple maxx and bushmaster for my clone grow. Not sure why I used the BM but I did and two things are for sure... there was absolutely no vertical growth after feeding, and my nodes are stacked like crazy... They are starting week 2 of flowering and already buds are running into eachother.

I'm totally scarred to use the PM though... don't know when or if I will. Haha, talk about waste of money... I'm just looking at the bottle.

Be sure to let me know what you do with the PM, wish I could help more with it. Here's a thread disussing it a little:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/186998-humboldt-county-gravity-anyone-use.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey TC!

Sorry to hear of the troubles... but I am glad you noticed in time to save the crop...

It looks amazing! your plants look really really good... 

I can't stop thinking of a leaf that fell or was pulled out, and the plant just kept pumping "juice" out until the wound closed...

I have noticed it big time when I am pruning my lollies... there is a lot of fluid that comes out...

Anyways.. ramble ramble ramble...lol...

I have used all 3, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha Ching...

Now we know I do ebb flow, so it will not translate very well, but I will tell you that I stopped using them as they brought my pH down like lead on a pool...

I had to dose large amounts of pH UP daily, sometimes 2x a day...

I had never needed pH UP before, and have not needed it since I stopped using them...

And now, as before, I have to pH DOWN every 3 to 4 days...

That is way more reasonable, especially when you consider I run large reservoirs... 

As far as results, to be honest with you, I have not been able to tell a difference in the different nutes I have used, other than pH and PPM management...

Again, all different that your use...

Just thought I'd drop my experience...

Cheers and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2009)

THanks man, I hadn't seen that thread. I just read through alot of it. I think I"m gonna try them. Everybody seems really happy with the gravity, so I gotta give it a try. 

I also got a package in the mail today............from HTG.............with a duplicate order in it. I got another container of Cha Ching, and another bottle of Big bloom, I was like Sweet Karma is finally hookin me uP! I wish I had a containe of the beastie bloom, instead of 2 cha ching, but I can't complain, maybe I can find some one to buy it, or trade for the beastie bloom.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2009)

I finally just finished taking the rest of my clones. I ended up with 72!! Obviously, not all of those are going to make the cut but I wanted to start with as good of a number as possible. I kept 4 of the mothers, which I am going to keep small and alive for as long as I can. I "lst'd" one of the mothers into a bonsai tree...I will take pictures later. =) The clones that I took last week are already rooting like crazy! 

I watered all of the other plants, but I only had 2.5 gallons so I will need to get some more soon. I gave them half strength Gravity and half strength Cha-Ching. I raised the 1000w another inch or so, but I couldn't raise the 400w. I moved the fan higher so that it blows in the space between the lights and the plants more. Hopefully nothing burns! If all goes well I will dose them again in a day or two when I get more water. Otherwise everything is good in the garden! Talk to you guys later! Peace TC


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow I haven't been on in soooooooo long. On page 109 they look soooooooo nice. Congrats, rep++!


----------



## dankmango (Jun 13, 2009)

i like purple maxx, and gravity makes your nugs harder. But graity killed one of my girls in like 3 days and she had like 6 weeks of veg on her, she looked so nice then just all brown. the other plants liked it though. its like vitamin b from sea kelp or something. just do like half strength though, if that.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2009)

THanks Sacred Herb, things have been coming along pretty well. few more weeks, and this grow will be all wrapped up.

Thats what I did was half strength on the gravity. I'll see how they like it, and I might still foliar feed with the purple maxx in a day or two. I want to see the benefits of the nutes, but I also don't want to over do it. So I'll take my time, and start at a low dose. I also realized last night that when I fed them yesterday I forgot to PH the water, so its a good thing I only used 2 gallons over 6 plants. They each got about a 3rd of a gallon with half strength nutes in it. I'm gonna get more water later today, prolly.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> THanks Sacred Herb, things have been coming along pretty well. few more weeks, and this grow will be all wrapped up.
> 
> Thats what I did was half strength on the gravity. I'll see how they like it, and I might still foliar feed with the purple maxx in a day or two. I want to see the benefits of the nutes, but I also don't want to over do it. So I'll take my time, and start at a low dose. I also realized last night that when I fed them yesterday I forgot to PH the water, so its a good thing I only used 2 gallons over 6 plants. They each got about a 3rd of a gallon with half strength nutes in it. I'm gonna get more water later today, prolly.


i would be very cautious with the foliar feed since youve already had one case of mold. i wouldnt be in there spraying more liquid to accidently get stuck in the buds. wouldnt be fun...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2009)

I had considered that little! If I do bother to foliar I am only gonna spray the sativas, they are still pretty airy so it shouldn't be a problem. I also moved my fan again yesterday to change the air flow, and i think should help. I may not bother to foliar anyways, I don't want to screw this up by experimenting so close to the end. I need to finish strong here!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2009)

Everything has been going well. I decided against foliar feeding, just so I don't have to mess with it. I am very pleased that the sativas are putting on weight....whether that weight is coming from the Gravity or it's just that time, I'm not sure. I am looking at 2- 2 1/2 more weeks so hopefully they will keep beefing up in that time. I need to get more water, possibly later today, and once I do they will get another dose of ChaChing and Gravity.

I think that I have decided to go with a hempy bucket set up for the next round and hold off on the full hydro because I just don't think that I am going to be able to afford it this time. Hempy will be extremely cheap to set up. About half of my clones are rooted so far, they will be transplanted into larger cups today. With any luck I will have enough to put about 3 plants per hempy bucket, and have about 15 hempy buckets under my 1000w. I am just going to hope for the best and go from there. Talk to you guys later. Peace TC


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey tc...been a while man.

Well Ive tripped on shrooms a few times now man, lol...crazy feeling.

We collect subs (psilocybe subaeriginosa sp?)

One time when we had 5 grams dried (i know, we had full visuals!!) we had this huge car accident out the front of our house, provisional license kids trying to show off and wrapped their car around a stobie pole...we heard the bang of the crash, then the car accelerator go, then the turbo vented, then the screaming started...poor kid hadnt even realised hed crashed so was still accelerating man.

everyone was fine though! not even a scratch on anyone, needless to say though, i wasnt too impressed with their choice of location . Freaked me out so bad ha.

Still, everything was made of pixels...It was quite weird lol. And i felt like i had butterflies in my stomach, only all over my body. Pretty intense. Ive tripped before this, so the bad one wasnt too bad!

Prot.

ps  my plants are all doing good. Weeded out a male double gum...hoping for one more male or i might be a bit crowded. Pics later today, man glad to see ur going good.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2009)

I also decided after looking at my calender, that tomorrow I'm going to flush the Kush, so it starts to finish up. Its at 8 weeks since it showed flowers, and the trichs are all cloudy, with some amber, so I figure with a flush, and another week, maybe 2, it should be pretty good at around 9-10 weeks. It looks dank as hell already. The rest of the girls are gonna have a week or so more after that, and I'm gonna call them done at around 13-14 weeks. I got about 30-35 clones that had rooted put into some cups of soil today, so thats done. Now the rest just gotta take root.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks proteus1, I'll come check them out man. Sucks about the accident, but it sounds like you handled it ok. I've had some crazy ass trips in the last couple months. 5g is usually about what I eat, so its always a crazy ride!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey TC, hows everything going?? any new pics coming up soon??


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2009)

There sure will be littlegrower. I'm gonna start flushing the girls later today, and I'll take some pics of them then. My Kush has some leaves that are starting to turn purple on it. So over the next week or 2 she'll prolly get real pretty. The rest of the plants all look great too. I'm still up in the air as to when I'm gonna chop these girls. I'm gonna see how the flush goes, and it will either be the 28th or the 4th still. I don't want to chop them early, but I also need to get everything taken down and cleaned up asap to get ready for the move. So I might just do it next weekend, that will be 10 weeks for the Kush, and 13 weeks for the sativas which should be a decent amount of time. They have definitly put on alot more weight in the last 2 weeks though. I don't know if its from the gravity, or if it was just time for them to do it, but its goin well. Any way enough rambling, I'll prolly post up some pics tonight for you guys. Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 22, 2009)

glad to hear that everything has taken off for you. i bet that kush is looking mighty tasty along with all the others hahah. cant wait to see the pics. as for the harvest, maybe start taking them down a couple a day, day by day. starting on the 28th and ending on the 4th.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats not a bad idea for the harvesting Littlegrower, I might do something like that. Maybe not over the whole week, but maybe over a day or two. I just need to get things cleaned up, and the closer I get to the move, the more stressed out I'm getting!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2009)

So I didn't take a ton of pics, I think the first is from the front of the garden. Then one of the big ass power skunk bud, with the purple power next to it. The Kush is next, a couple pics of that. You can see the leaves getting some purple on them now. Then a few of the WW clones. I watered them all with a gallon of water, with this stuff called final flush in it. I used it last grow, its supposed to remove any nutrient salts from the plant, and improve taste. I decided they will get about a week flush, then I'm chopping next weekend. Call me impatient, but I gotta get this stuff dried, and cleaned up asap like I said. I figure its only a week, so it shouldn't make to big a difference. The kush will be at like 11 weeks I think, and the WW clones will be at 9. The sativas will all have 13 weeks, so they should be decent. Well here's the pics hope you guys enjoy!












































Peace guys, I'll check in later! TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah ya... Bud porn.....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 22, 2009)

those are looking beautiful TC. for some reason i thought u had a lil more than five bags left but looks like you should be able to get them all down in a couple days of harvesting. that kush should be ready to go any day. as well the WW clones look DANK!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So I didn't take a ton of pics, I think the first is from the front of the garden. Then one of the big ass power skunk bud, with the purple power next to it. The Kush is next, a couple pics of that. You can see the leaves getting some purple on them now. Then a few of the WW clones. I watered them all with a gallon of water, with this stuff called final flush in it. I used it last grow, its supposed to remove any nutrient salts from the plant, and improve taste. I decided they will get about a week flush, then I'm chopping next weekend. Call me impatient, but I gotta get this stuff dried, and cleaned up asap like I said. I figure its only a week, so it shouldn't make to big a difference. The kush will be at like 11 weeks I think, and the WW clones will be at 9. The sativas will all have 13 weeks, so they should be decent. Well here's the pics hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture Bump!

THanks guys, they are making me pretty pleased!


----------



## wannabee (Jun 22, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Picture Bump!
> 
> THanks guys, they are making me pretty pleased!


Man oh man TC - Those are making me happy just to look at them. Those are such huge buds, beautiful. Pass some of that this way.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish I could man! I'm very pleased with the size of the sativa buds. I do wish they were nice and dense like the WW, and Kush, but its a very differant type of plant, so I guess thats what I get. I've always heard sativas tend to grow more airy buds, now I know, lol. Either way, it should be a nice amount off bud of them all! I've got Six bags left and I'm hoping for 2-3oz off the 3 big sativas, and another 1-2oz each off the other 3 bags. If I get 8 oz total, plus the almost 4 I got off my WW, I'll be pretty happy with everything. We'll see only another week!!!! Peace guys TC


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, that's so true about sativas. I have always had a preference for indicas and my first "premium" purchased seeds were "reclining Buddha" which I picked up while vaca in Adam. It was a great plant but my toughest grow. I have high humidity summers with tons of rain and a few tropical storms thrown in to boot. I just could not keep the mold off of those wonderful plants. I learned to just grow sativas and my problems have all but disappeared. Matching the strain to your grow environment is essential.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2009)

I can agree with that. My WWs have been having a hard time with the moisture in the basement. I've had to pull a bit of rot of the clones now too, not just the mom. But since the WW is what I'm runnning next batch, that just means I have to get a dehumidifier for the next batch.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Absolutely you will need to cut that RH for any tightly packed bud strains. The darn thing is, at least with my Buddhas, the outside of the bud is the last thing to show it. I had buds that looked great until I pried them open, only to get very depressed. Mold starts on the inside, and if it starts late and the bud is big and fat, you have to start poking them, which I was averse to doing, and it cost me a lot of weight.


----------



## CaliGurl (Jun 23, 2009)

*Very Nice TC looking like some lil monsters over there! I like to keep low RH helps with resin production too mine always around 25% maybe 35% *


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish that I could have kept it lower because it has meant cutting some buds early. I just couldn't afford the dehumidifier this time. Next time it is not going to be an option. I noticed more mold after I made that last post and made the decision to just go ahead and cut the WW and the Kush today. I am trimming it as we speak. I think that I caught it early enough that I will be able to save most of the bud. The Kush looks dank as hell, I'll post up some pics later. Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2009)

nice more harvest!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I wish that I could have kept it lower because it has meant cutting some buds early. I just couldn't afford the dehumidifier this time. Next time it is not going to be an option. I noticed more mold after I made that last post and made the decision to just go ahead and cut the WW and the Kush today. I am trimming it as we speak. I think that I caught it early enough that I will be able to save most of the bud. The Kush looks dank as hell, I'll post up some pics later. Peace TC


better safe than sorry eh?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2009)

Better safe then rotten, lol! I only found one small spot on the Kush, so its fine. The WW I might loose 2-3g dry. Not to bad I guess all things considered. I'm thinking about going over to the craft store and buying a silk screen and making some hash form this kush and WW trim. I was also considering just making some iso-hash cus I have everything here. We'll see what I decide on. Either way I gotta dry the trim so it won't be for a day or two. I'm very glad to say that these Kush nugs are solid as a rock. There isn't a ton of them, but they are dense, and white with resin!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey TC... with the first half of my trim I used the gumby hash method. Cost me $25 for the buckets, mixer, and strainer. Got 3 grams of hash from 1 not so full freezer bag of primo trim (i didn't weigh the trim).

One thing about the method is you don't have to dry the clippings. I might be better to use wet so the plant matter doesn't break up.

I'm sure you have things figured out, but thought I would share what I just did.


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that looks pretty damn tasty


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2009)

Well Jigafresh, I don't have it figured out yet, still trimming, lol. I appreciate you mentioning it, I had considered that option. Do you need to dry the trim to make iso hash, I havn't been able to find that info any where. I know you need to freeze it, but I wasn't sure if it had to be dry too?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

here is a very quick and easy way to make hash oil. You can remix it with the ground up weed to make hash but i prefer to keep it as oil.

get a large flat glass container. One that will be easy to scrape with a knife. Chop the weed up fine in a blender or equivalent. Pour the weed into a bar shaker or equivalent. Pour the iso (91%) into the container of weed and shake vigorously for 45 seconds. Strain (why I use a bar shaker) the iso out into the glass container and let the iso evaporate. Bingo, hash oil. Don't shake too long because iso will strip the impurities out as well. It only takes a short time to get the trichs off the weed. The greener the oil looks, the WORSE it will be. Done right, it should be brown.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats what I had been considering doing. I think I'm gonna look into getting a silk screen, and dry seiving the trim, and then doing a second run with it in ISO. I'll have the very pure dry hash, and also the oil from the ISO. Hmmmm maybe mix those, and have some really gnarly hash putty?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 26, 2009)

Well guys its been a couple days with the girls drying, and they feel pretty good. So I jarred them up and got a dry weight. This was the WW clones, the kush plant, and a Purple power clone I had just stuck down in the corner. The WW clones came in at 70g dry, with almost no stem weight. The Kush came in at 43g, same deal on the stem weight, and the little sativa clone was just over 7g. All in all I'm pretty happy. I knew the kush wasn't gonna be a big yielder, and I got over an oz, so I can't complain. The WW are awesome, and yielded almost as much as the mother plant. I'm pretty happy anyways, they are all jarred up now, and will get some cure time in. 

I went looking for a silk screen, and can't find one anywhere in my town. So I think I'm just gonna ISO the trim. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 26, 2009)

Let us know how long you mixed it before you pour it out. That guy earlier said 45 seconds is all it should take.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 26, 2009)

I read somewhere to shake for 30 sec. the first wash, and you can do a second wash and shake for like 50-60 sec. Thats what I planned on doing. Loading in some crumbled trimming, and do a first wash, and empty into a dish, then do a second wash, and empty into a differant dish. Then repeat with the rest of the trim! I think I should end up with a decent amount of oil from the pile of trim I have.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 27, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I read somewhere to shake for 30 sec. the first wash, and you can do a second wash and shake for like 50-60 sec. Thats what I planned on doing. Loading in some crumbled trimming, and do a first wash, and empty into a dish, then do a second wash, and empty into a differant dish. Then repeat with the rest of the trim! I think I should end up with a decent amount of oil from the pile of trim I have.


Well that is an interesting idea. I think you will see a change of color between the two containers.... let me know.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2009)

Ya I imagine I'll see a differance in the color. The first wash should be fairly clean I think, so hopefully a nice honey color. The second wash will likely be more brown or green. I didn't get around to doing it yesterday, so I can't tell ya how well it worked yet, lol.


----------



## shipinit (Jun 27, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ya I imagine I'll see a differance in the color. The first wash should be fairly clean I think, so hopefully a nice honey color. The second wash will likely be more brown or green. I didn't get around to doing it yesterday, so I can't tell ya how well it worked yet, lol.


If you are going to use iso.....get 90% +......first wash only shake for 5 to 10 seconds and drain.......then go for 20 or 30 seconds on your second wash. First wash will be nice and powdery when it drys....second will be oily dark and tarry. 
I saw that you mentioned getting a silk screen.....I have been searching locally for one and finally found one at the craft store.....30 bucks for a small (8 x 6 or so ) framed piece.....no specs on micron. Best bet is order online, will post a link when I find a cheap source for it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info shipinit! I'm gonna be trying the iso, I've got some 91% I think. I scraped up the kief from under the screen I was drying the trim on, and oooooh my god. I managed to sift out most of the hairs that were in with it, and the kief is beautiful. Completely golden, it looks like raw suger cane powder. So my gf talked me into finding a screen before I iso it all. So I will prolly only do one wash with the ISO since I'm screening it to. Its gonna be tasty either way!! After I harvest the rest of my plants, I might make ice cream with that trim, havn't decided yet. Well I'll catch you guys on the flip side. Peace TC


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 27, 2009)

The 91% works the same as the 70% but there is just more H20 in the 70 and therfore takes longer to dry.

Get a mason jar, chop your trim, then only shake the jar with the alcohol and trim for like 1 minute. Pour it on the plate, burn it and you have hash oil. 

If you keep it above a lamp or something hot and dry it will stay like keef, leave it out and it gets really gooey!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 27, 2009)

Heh, I never thought about burning it...the oil left doesn't ignite from the iso?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2009)

lol, burning it sounds dangerous! Not to be a big wimp, but no need to blow anything up on accident.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol, when i made my iso oil after my first real grow, i burned off any excess alcohol. Didnt blow up in my face or anything, just had like a light blue aura around it for about 5 seconds n went out. But the oil was real bitch to get up off the dish after letting it sit for a bit though, lol. 

Also TC, did you go straight from drying them on your screen to jars? No paper bag/Shoebox to sweat them from the inside out? Obviously you know what your doin, lol, but I found out this time around that the paper bag is the key to making them turn out right, even without a sufficient cure time. If you dry them on a rack, or string them up, n then sweat them out in the bags, theres a 100% difference in the end result smokewise.You might not end up with that one of a kind DANK nugget smell to your buds without the cure, but you can definitely smell some fuckin chronic in your pocket from a mile away, thats for fuckin sure! 

N camping time is comin up here pretty soon brothaman,lol. I know your checkin out in August, so we'll be out at that place WAY before then man. 

Absolutely beautiful in there dude. Lookin like any time now. I bet you fight the urge to grab the fuckin clippers on a daily basis, lol.


----------



## twistedentities (Jun 28, 2009)

*the iso oil dealy actually works pretty good...and as was said, it really isnt dangerous unless you put your face right up to it....lol.....it is a bitch gettin it of the plate though.....how ya been t-cat! this is my busy season so i havent been typin too much, but i have been checkin in on your grow.....VERY nice my friend, very nice.....my ak grow turned out excellent....anyone that says you cant get a good yield off autos...is doing something wrong....gr8 smoke too! i have some mix autos im playing with now while my mamas enjoy the summer outside...anyway, i gotta get some shite done around the house......take care man....puff, puff>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 28, 2009)

King you just let me know about the camping man, you know I'm down. I'm out of town right now looking for a house to buy, or rent or something. I'll let you 

I did the paper bag the first batch, but not this batch. I've been a little pressed for time, but they are turning out great so far, and seems like the longer they sit, the better they get. I'm gonna be chopping my girls on wednesday. I turned the lights off today, and left the fans on them, and decided to give them a couple days of full dark and no water to try to really finish them up. We'll see what I get once they are dry. I don't know where the seeds came from but the sativas all have some seeds in them. I never saw any male flowers, but from some where. Well anyway, I'll catch you guys later! Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2009)

After giving the buds a few days of drying time in the jars, I really don't think that not having any paper bag time has hurt them at all. They smell DANK


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweeet!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2009)

I chopped the sativas today, after three days of dark. I defiantly think that I'm gonna get as much weight, if not more, off of them than I had thought. I took a couple pics of them hanging. I pulled off a bunch of the fan leaves, but I am gonna let them hang for 24 hours before I trim them. Call me lazy, but I just spent three days in the car and I really didn't feel like trimming them tonight. I've got a fan blowing on all of them to help them dry and keep the air moving. I can tell they are getting good air flow because they are spinning around, lol. Here are the pictures of those.



















As far as the Widow and Kush are concerned, everyone that has smoked it has been blown away! It sucks hearing all the compliments and not being able to take any of the credit for it!!! While I was out of town I managed to find a house with a basement that will perfectly fit my needs. I also picked up a silk screen from the craft shop and am in the process of making my first batch of dry sieved hash! It is working great and I'm pretty sure it's gonna be super dank!! Well, I'm gonna relax now. I'll get more pictures up when I am done trimming and have the hash done. Peace guys!!! TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2009)

good to hear that everything finished up nicely TC.. cant wait for your next grow, its goin to be great!!! happy harvest!!!


----------



## CaliGurl (Jul 2, 2009)

*Well done TC looks good! *


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Good Job Bro!!!

That is an impressive bushel there...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks alot everybody for following along! Its been great to get to know you guys all better! I really can't thank everyone enough for all the support, and advice over the last several months! The hash making is going great, I seived through about a third to half of the trim I had from the WW, and Kush last night. I'll hopefully finish tonight, but I might be busy trimming the sativas, havn't decided yet. The Kief is coming out fairly blond, a little green to it, but no bad, and it smokes great. It tastes alot like the kush for sure. I'll take some pics of the pile when I'm done. Well I gotta head back to work, I'm just on lunch break. Talk to you guys tonight! TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the updates TC. I/ we all know how stressful it can be at harvest time... so many things to do. It's really cool you take the few minutes to let all us know what's going on. I think I can speak for all of us when I say your updates greatly appreciated.

Power to the scissors.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 2, 2009)

ice cream??


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 3, 2009)

ur girls are looking large and in charge.

would you care to prognosticate on what the future might hold for the Thundercat Growth Industry ? Some of ur girls will survive the move... and find a spacious basement suite ?

.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2009)

Well Gambler it interesting that YOU asked. I had planned on stepping up to an ebb and flow system after this grow, but financially its not gonna happen yet. To much else going on with the move and shit to come up with the extra money this time around. So I'm actually gonna be doing a hempy grow this next round. 

But..... Yes I do have some of my plants that i'm saving and taking with me to the next house. I actually have about 70 or so!! I need to transplant half of them still into some cups, but I've got about 40 or so in cups already. The plant is to stick 3 clones per hempy bucket, like yourself,and about 14-15 buckets under my 1000w. I'll keep some mothers, and clones in the other room under my Mh, and my floro lights. I think I should be able to pull a decent yield off a setup like this. Then after a couple runs to build money, I'll prolly go to ebb and flow.

Once I get settled into the new house, I'll get the mushrooms growing again. I'm looking forward to trying a few new strains once I do. And hopefully by this time next year I'll also be blowing glass. So its gonna be a pretty busy year ahead of me, not to mention my baby on the way, lol. With some planning and a decent amount of luck, everything will go as planned, and we'll be in the new house for about 3-4 years. Then from there, I hope to move some place I can establish a breeding opp. I'd really like to do some traveling around that time, and collect some genetics from other places too. But all of that is a ways off. I've got alot to learn before I start breeding,lol. Any ways I'll catch up with you guys later on. Peace TC

Oh ya, I made it through about 2/3 of my trim now, and I've got just over 4g of keif so far. I'm finish sieveing it, and press it today for sure. I'll take pics before and after.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh and little grower regarding the ice cream, I'm gonna see how much trim I get off these sativas, and if its enough, I'll make the ice cream from that, if not, you'll just have to stick around till the end of the next grow!! I really wanted to make the ice cream with one of my mango plants, but they were moth males , we'll see next time.


----------



## robtoker (Jul 3, 2009)

hey thundercat wat lighting did u use


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2009)

My clones are kept under the floro light I built that started this grow. Its a cardbord box reflector, and 8 26w cfls inside. I bought a 400mh light part way through this grow, and vegged for a couple weeks under that. Then I flowered with my 1000w hps, and added the additional 400mh after the first 2 weeks flowering. So far I've harvested about 7.5 oz dried. Obviously I still have to geta dry weight on my sativas still too. I'm expecting from the size of the sativas, over another half lb.


----------



## clowdy (Jul 3, 2009)

hey whats up thundercat
i read what u wrote in 420's room do u have those pics of what ur drying ?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2009)

check back one page I took pics of all my sativa bushs hanging. I still gotta trim them, but I've been busy working, so I figured I'd let them dry before I trimmed them. From what I've read it shouldn't hurt anything I don't think.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

OK so here are the pics of the kief, and of the hash after I pressed it. I ended up with 4.7g total, and it smokes great. Tastes mostly like the kush, but a bit more fruity I think. I'm gonna use the rest of the trim over, and make what is called "pixie dust" or "cannaflour" its used in cooking. Thought I'd give it a try instead of just tossing the trim, or trying to ISO it. We'll see how it turns out. Well here's the pics



















I'll talk to you guys latta. TC


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 4, 2009)

Dude that keif and hash looks tasty.
Youve done well


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Very Nice TC...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks guys it is. Very earthy from the kush for sure. A little bit of fruityness when you first taste it. I'm not a hash expert, but from what little experiance I have, I'd give it a 7 I think.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like you got a plan, Keep up the good work TC.....


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 6, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I chopped the sativas today, after three days of dark. I defiantly think that I'm gonna get as much weight, if not more, off of them than I had thought. I took a couple pics of them hanging. I pulled off a bunch of the fan leaves, but I am gonna let them hang for 24 hours before I trim them. Call me lazy, but I just spent three days in the car and I really didn't feel like trimming them tonight. I've got a fan blowing on all of them to help them dry and keep the air moving. I can tell they are getting good air flow because they are spinning around, lol. Here are the pictures of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice man ! need to see some bud shots now


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm gonna trim it up tomorrow, it should be pretty dry by then. I havn't checked it since like saturday, but it was coming along well at that point. I will hopefully be able to give you guys a weight then to we'll see how dry it is. Thanks for stopping by as usual guys, nice to see you weedman, its been awhile. Latta TC


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jul 9, 2009)

nicely done tc, good job man. 

Can i look forward to another journal when the time comes?

hope so man

prot!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I've got one more plant to trim up, and my gf is gonna finish that today. I've got 3 paper bags with alot of weed in them, but to be honest I don't think it weighs as much as I'd hope. I suppose it isn't really a surprise, I knew the sativas were gonna be airy, but its still kinda a bummer. They aren't useless or anything, there is alot of decent buds, and it all smokes great. But what can I say, I learned alot from this grow and all I cn do now it apply that to my future grows. I'll get a weight tonight for you guys, and some bud shots of the whole lot to finish out my journal. I'll try to come up with an estimate on my expenses, and an overview of total production, lol basically I'll give you guys a summary of the last 7 months. 

As for another journal Prot3us, I'm not decided yet, but this may be a one time journal for me. I don't know for sure, but I think I may be dropping off RIU when I move. I need to look into better internet security before I decide. I currently use someone elses internet, so I'm not to worried about it, but I'll be needing to get my own once I move. So if you guys have any suggestions for free good quality security let me know, and you might get another journal out of me, lol. I'll talk to you guys tonight, peace! TC


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 9, 2009)

Sativas are like those big chocolate bunnies you would get all excited about Easter morning. Alright you tell yourself, this is going to last a long while. 
You take that first magnificent bite and angrily find out the bunny is hollow, not solid. 

Sativas......


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol, well put crackerjax. That is pretty much exactly the case. I can say that even though it isn't nice dense buds, a bowl of it will sure fuck you up. Its some pretty dank shit all things considered. My gf just finished trimming it all. I'm not sure if I'll get the pics up tonight, but I'm off work tomorrow, so I'll get the weights, and pics taken care of. Maybe I'll take some pics of the next generaton of ww clones too. Talk to you guys then. TC


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 10, 2009)

i like the hollow bunnies better 
however my sativas are dense and my indicas are airy


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I am pretty damn happy with the final numbers. I finished with all the buds today. I clipped off any extra stems, and clipped everything into nice size colas. I'm very pleased to say that the 2 purple power plants weighed in within 2g of each other, it was crazy, they were 135g and 136g, plus some tenths I didn't count. So just over 9.5 oz from those two plants. The skunks came in at just over 6.5 oz for the 2 plants. That doesn't count the rest of the one skunk I chopped and made into butter a couple weeks ago. Then the WW, and Kush had been just over 7oz together. Giving me a grand total of just over 23oz from the whole thing, plus 5g of some very tasty hash, and about 15 sticks of dank ass butter!(and we still have to process all the sativa trim, prolly more butter) I didn't quite make the 1.5 lb mark, but as I said I'm pretty happy, this was only my second grow. 

I didn't save receipts from my grow, but from what I can remember I estimated about 700 bucks invested in this grow, that includes electricity, water, nutes, the 400w mh light, medium, assorted grow supplies, and seeds. I got almost one gram per doller invested, so thats not to bad in my mind. I'm still hoping to go hydro this next run, but I gotta see how much build money I have. I am going to be putting up a false wall in the basement of the new place, and with any luck will have a nice neat set up this time. I am gonna go get some lunch, and then take some pics when I get home. I'l talk to you guys more then. PEace TC


----------



## Bean 420 (Jul 10, 2009)

Homemade grow room...........................................................................................................................$200.00
Growing supplies................................................................................................................................... $700.00
23oz homegrown dank buds, 5g of some very tasty hash, and about 15 sticks of dank ass butter!.......... Priceless


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol, I think I actually only had about 700 in it, but well put, that's about how I'm feeling today! 

So I'm back from lunch, and running around, I'll take some pics, and I gotta clean up the basement. I need to get everything cleaned up today, so I can get the trash dispossed of, and tell my land lord we are leaving at the end of the month. I'm hoping he's not to pissed, but I didn't want to tell him till the grow was done, and cleaned up completely. I'll get the pics up here in a bit. Peace, TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are the pictures that I promised. I can't tell you which ones are purple power and which are skunk because my gf mixed them up when she poured them onto the table.


























http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp301/thundercat_420
/projects042-2.jpg


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 10, 2009)

TC you amazed me this whole grow!! congrats on the final weight and it looks like some danks for sure!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 10, 2009)

Partaaay at TC's House!!   well done!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate it for sure. I think in the end, I still like my ww the most, but it deffinitly is some good smoke. Its hard to describe the taste, not really fruity, but with a sweetness on the after taste. Looks like thats what I'll be smokin for the next 2 months or so till the next batch of WW is done. Well I'm gonna burn a bowl of widow with some hash on it, so I'll think of you guys, lol. Peace TC


----------



## clowdy (Jul 10, 2009)

hey those looked great :0)
came out nice..
happy smokin :0)


----------



## wannabee (Jul 10, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey those looked great :0)
> came out nice..
> happy smokin :0)


 
those are some great looking buds! can i come over too?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2009)

Honestly I wish I could have a big RIU smoke out party! it would be great to get to chill with some of you guys, and all be able to share buds and shit. We could roll up some blunts, and fire up the big screen!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Honestly I wish I could have a big RIU smoke out party! it would be great to get to chill with some of you guys, and all be able to share buds and shit. We could roll up some blunts, and fire up the big screen!


 Hell yeah brother, that'd be real nice


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2009)

Some day.............some day!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

right on TC..!. Congrats!!!

it all looks top notch...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks gypsy, its pretty nice smoke! I like the WW more still, but I was really pleased with the sativas in the end. Shit I got over a lb off the 4 plants, I was pleased for sure. I can't wait, just about 3 more weeks, and I'll be putting all these WW clones I've got into flower, and getting my next setup running!


----------



## clowdy (Jul 11, 2009)

nice :0)......


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2009)

Well guys, Its been awhile since I posted. I've been brain storming like crazy on what my next set up is gonna look like. I'm about 90% certain about my plans so far. I believe I'm gonna get a killer deal on some 2x4 flood trays, like $30 each. I'll throw some 35 gallon rubber maids under them for the rezs. I'm going to arrange these trays into a 6x6 square. That will leave a 2x2 square open in the middle. I'm gonna get a sunsoaker reflector for my 1000w, and use a fan blowing up from that 2x2 area to cool it. I think that with a 48 inch reflector, I'll get pretty decent light coverage over the 6x6 garden. I'll prolly put about 12-16 plants per tray, we'll see how big they get with 2-3 weeks veg time before they go under the 1000w. I'm gonna top them in veg, to try to get 2-3 main colas on each plant. I'm gonna hope for a half lb per tray hell if I get a quarter lb per tray I might be a bit bummed, but it will be enough o keep it running, and I'll get it tuned in! I'm figuring that with the sunsoaker I'll want to get an AC to keep it cool in there, so what do you guys think of this one I found? http://www.air-n-water.com/product/ac-10000e.htm It seemed pretty nice, and I figured it would be big enough to handle an 8x8 or 10x10 room without a problem. I figured this would also handle my humidity problem I had this grow too! Well thats about where I'm at I think. Any ideas for me, feel free to post them, cus I'm still brain storming, but I think this is the plan! Peace guys TC!


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 17, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Here are the pictures that I promised. I can't tell you which ones are purple power and which are skunk because my gf mixed them up when she poured them onto the table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome man ! im down for a RIU blunt


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Weedman I guarantee if it ever happens, you my friend have a standing invite!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey TC...

The last time I opened my mouth.. I almost lost some friends... so I am VERY hesitant to say anything...

But... I am not sure I like your idea...

You will be deeming un-use-able the area that would be getting the most light...

I, personally, would want to take advantage of the bright center...

And leave any open slots out in the less brightly lit corners...

But that is just my opinion... nothing else...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

I had considered that gypsy, and I don't take offense to your input man. I'm seriously considering using 3 tables for flowering, and one of the tables for vegging. I could run 3 weeks per table, and put the 3 tables right next to each other under the 1000w. It would be like a 6x4 foot print then. The biggest thing is that I'm trying to get the MOST out of my 1000w. BUt like you pointed out, that doesn't include wasting the light directly in the center. What do you think of the 4x6 footprint, 3 trays next to each other. Do you think a regular reflector would be able to handle that kinda of coverage area, or should I stick with the sunsoaker idea? As I've said, I've been brainstorming constantly for the last week, trying to figure out what will provide the best outcome. Did you look at that AC unit I left the link too? I'm hoping that should handle any heat issues, and humidity problems. So this seem like a more efficient plan gypsy?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey TC...

Well.. Al B Fuct's trays are 900x900mm or about 35.4" square... and he arranges them as such...










70.8" is a little less than 6'... but I am not sure your trays are exact either...






If you were to arrange your taller plants on the ends... and trying to get a little bit of that "vert" edge... it might work...

Keep in mind though that Al, kept small plants, and the light penetrates much better when all you have is colas sticking out of pots... not sure if this would be enough for bushes...​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

as for the AC...

I know nothing of those things... I have access to freezing air 9 months of the year...

But have you considered one of those iceboxes..?

If you could actually make it work like it's supposed to ... you would eliminate your need for AC and also give you the tool for a sealed room, prime for co2..

Take a peek...

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought that was about how Al was set up. It looks like his garden is right around 6x6, but he's got 2 1000s, I suppose 3x6 per 1000w. So I think the 4x6 should work out ok. I've thought about getting another light, but its really not in the budget. 

I'm gonna try a couple things I think. I'm gonna give the single cola girls a go, and pack as many into the tray as I can prolly about 30. I'm also gonna try about 15 in a tray that have vegged for maybe 2 weeks, and have 2 main colas. I'm also gonna try like 8 plants in a tray(1 per square ft) that have vegged for 3 weeks, and have 2-3 main colas. Then I can see exactly what kind of yield I get from each tray since all the other factors should be about identical. I think the plan is finally coming together. I appreciate the help man. Honestly I gotta make sure the place still has all this gear, or the plan might change again, lol. I'm gonna give them a call. PEace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

I was actually checking them out yesterday at the same time as AC. Unfortunately they aren't cheap, and you have to buy a chiller, and I also wouldn't have a way to hook it up to a sunsoaker reflector. If I don't get an AC I still have to get a dehumidifier. I was planning on pulling the air for the AC from my veg room, so when I decided to add CO2 it would stay in the flower room.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

I am cheering for you...

I am having a LOT OF FUN with these big girls...

but I cringe at the thought of the big lights being on to make LEAF...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

I just want to get a system going that has a faster turn over. If higher numbers is how I have to do it for now then so be it. I am trying to stew together a recipe for success that I can afford on my budget.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I just want to get a system going that has a faster turn over. If higher numbers is how I have to do it for now then so be it. I am trying to stew together a recipe for success that I can afford on my budget.


If you don;t mind high plant numbers, it's hard to beat a zero veg SOG TC...

I am being honest with you...

EVERY BUD is a cola... and more of each plant is in full light...

Just think of it... zero veg...

Keep your moms... to keep whatever strains you want... or clone from your clones, no moms...

Whichever way... SOG is just efficient...

any runts can be removed and replaced with healthy clones... 

It's your decision bro...

But in my op, with 1200w, I can get a pound a month...

In fact, I may keep 1200w as SOG until I have this tree thing down...

Anyways... this is how I get in trouble...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't get me wrong gypsy I'm deffinitly gonna try a tray of zero veg clones. 

I was considering if I could find one cheap maybe getting a 3 ft rail , to ensure that I had full light coverage on the garden. I'm aiming for a half to a full lb per tray, harvesting one tray every three weeks. I don't think that is to high of a goal.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

I can see 2lbs per 1k...

3 trays at .5lbs = 1.5... so yeah totally...

And you can do that first run of you have all f your environmental and nutes sorted...

Oh .. and by no means am I saying that zero veg lollipops is the only way to do it...

it's the zero veg part that makes it more efficient...

I feed 2400w with hundreds of clones from a 400w t5.....


...

So.. have you decide what nutes you are going to use?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

lol, nutes thats another variable. 

Well I still have a bunch of fox farms nutes, including the solubles. So I was considering using the fox farms. I may change my mind still, I have considered going with a simple 2 part or something, but I figured I'd give the fox farms a try since I already had it. Any good suggestions? You think I'll have any problems with the fox farms? I've considered going to botanicaire, or maybe dutchmasters. I have been pretty happy with the fox farms though.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> lol, nutes thats another variable.
> 
> Well I still have a bunch of fox farms nutes, including the solubles. So I was considering using the fox farms. I may change my mind still, I have considered going with a simple 2 part or something, but I figured I'd give the fox farms a try since I already had it. Any good suggestions? You think I'll have any problems with the fox farms? I've considered going to botanicaire, or maybe dutchmasters. I have been pretty happy with the fox farms though.


If it aint broke, dont fix it!!
I actually love Fox Farm. I am a big suporter for anyone who can afford their stuff. 
I'd stick with what you have, thats just my opinion. 


Oh and also, you gotta do a journal with your new set up when you finally get everything together. 



Prot3us1 said:


> nicely done tc, good job man.
> 
> Can i look forward to another journal when the time comes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

I figured I would use the fox farms until I ran out, or had a problem. Then if I want to change I will. 

As far as a journal goes, we'll see. So far I don't even know when or if I"m gonna have internet at the new place.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I figured I would use the fox farms until I ran out, or had a problem. Then if I want to change I will.



Do your thing...

But I did try the complete FF line up... solubles and all...

It gave ME nothing but troubles with the pH...

It would drop like a stone daily.. from 6.3 to 5.0...

And it took me a while to get rid of whatever organism took over...

Nothing bad happened to the plants, I am sure it was beneficial bacteria... my roots were healthy.. plus pithium makes the pH go UP not down...

But still I battled it and battled it, adjusting the pH 2x a day, everyday...

I then switched to Humboldt..

The problem got a little better, but still un-accptable...

It wasn;t until I switched to my 1 original non organic nute and h2o2 that I got things back under control...

Now... with the NSR Greenleaves Bloom Juice and h2o2, I add A LITTLE ph down every week or so...

The res has been at 5.8~5.9 for the last 8 days now...

This is what I am using... nothing more... it's the same stuf I used in the AG, the tent and the start of the SOG...

I went full circle...

I like simple...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought I remembered you saying you had problems with the fox farms. Thats one reason I was already thinking about changing. I have noticed that all the fox farms stuff does drop the ph hard. I'm wondering if running a silica addative would fix that, I thought I heard they were usually a higher ph. I don't know, I'm gonna have to see how much everything I Need to buy costs, then consider if I can afford to switch nutes at this point. I deffinitely agree with simple gypsy, I'd love to not have to do shit to my rez other then top it off for minimum a week, 2-3 weeks would be great. I'm pretty sure that Stink Bud only changes his rez every 3 weeks, so I was considering using his nute formula. I like the idea of just one bottle like you have though. 

Where did you get that H2O2 from, any suggestions where I should look in the states? So we've talked abouta bunch of stuff the last couple days man, and I really appreciate the help and input. Now the big question, have I forgotten anything?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I thought I remembered you saying you had problems with the fox farms. Thats one reason I was already thinking about changing. I have noticed that all the fox farms stuff does drop the ph hard. I'm wondering if running a silica addative would fix that, I thought I heard they were usually a higher ph. I don't know, I'm gonna have to see how much everything I Need to buy costs, then consider if I can afford to switch nutes at this point.


Deff. go with what you have and see... just beware and keep an eye out...

If it works.. I see no reason not to use it... I had great results.. just the freaking pH was not cool...




> I deffinitely agree with simple gypsy, I'd love to not have to do shit to my rez other then top it off for minimum a week, 2-3 weeks would be great. I'm pretty sure that Stink Bud only changes his rez every 3 weeks, so I was considering using his nute formula. I like the idea of just one bottle like you have though.


There is nothing that says I can't do that too...

Especially using the h2o2... I just prefer to feed my girls fresh nutes in pace with the rotation...

Who knows.. now that I am not a rotating op anymore, maybe I'll get lazy and do every 3 weeks...





> Where did you get that H2O2 from, any suggestions where I should look in the states?


I used to get it from the hydro shop at $115 a gallon of the 35%...

they stopped carrying it, that's when I went on my organic walk...

Then, Al B. Fuct looked up some listings and recommended an Industrial Chemical Supply place....

They had things like pool chlorine, ammonia, things like that...

Anyways, I paid $110 for a 15 gallon pail of the 50%...

So I would deff start calling around... industrial chemical suppliers ...



> So we've talked abouta bunch of stuff the last couple days man, and I really appreciate the help and input.


No sweat bro...

I am just glad that I can share my experience...



> Now the big question, have I forgotten anything?


I'm not sure TC...

Did we talk about potsizes?

how about medium?

cloning?

moms?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

Well the pot size will either be 5.5 or 6, not sure just yet depends what I can get the best deal on. Medium is gonna be hydroton, and either rockwool, or oasis starter plugs. I've got the cloning game down pretty good, I've only lost like 2 clones since this whole thing started. I'm also planning on building an aero cloner asap, just gotta figure everything out in the mean time. As far as moms go, I already have a couple WW moms, and I am bringing, and I have about 45 clones that I've selected from the 75 I took a few weeks back. I'm gonna prolly fill 2 of the trays right off the bat, and then wait a couple weeks to fill the last, and start the cycle. I'll be back in a few, but that's what I was thinking as far as pots, medium, moms, and clones. Peace TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well the pot size will either be 5.5 or 6, not sure just yet depends what I can get the best deal on.


May I suggest that you get pots to fill the tray...

Like if you are only doing 12 plants in a tray or 8 or 4... adjust the pot size to fill your tray...

Not only will that give bigger roots to bigger plants (I argued with King that small plants don;t need huge roots..) but it will also take care of any light hitting the tray...

Remember how "packed" my trays look?

Try to do the same thing.. even if it's with just 6 pots...

did I just make any sense???



> Medium is gonna be hydroton, and either rockwool, or oasis starter plugs. I've got the cloning game down pretty good, I've only lost like 2 clones since this whole thing started.


Pretty cool... you're all set there...



> I'm also planning on building an aero cloner asap, just gotta figure everything out in the mean time.


Nice... good luck with that project..



> As far as moms go, I already have a couple WW moms, and I am bringing, and I have about 45 clones that I've selected from the 75 I took a few weeks back.


Yup all set there too....



> I'm gonna prolly fill 2 of the trays right off the bat, and then wait a couple weeks to fill the last, and start the cycle.


And so the machine starts...



> I'll be back in a few, but that's what I was thinking as far as pots, medium, moms, and clones. Peace TC



Right on bro...

It'll work... you know what needs to happen... so I am sure it will get done...

Also... may I suggest the little panda film pot covers I made,...

Super nice... reflect light back... absorbs way less radiant heat than the dark hydroton... and prevents algae from forming on exposed wet surfaces...

Kinda of a pain when it's time to move everything around... but I just take my time and do it up...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

I hadn't considered using some larger pots for the larger plants. Maybe I'll pick up some 8 or 10 inch pots too for when I try some larger ones. Like you said more root space. But ya it made sense. I'm hoping to get a deal if I get like a 100 or the pots, so I can deffinitly fill any empty space with them. I also have panda film, so I will prolly be making some pot covers for the trays too. I'm getting pretty excited about all this. I really can't wait to go shopping, and then get this damn move out of the way so I can start building!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

I hate to sound like a broken record...

But to have any space on the tray not dedicated to roots is kind of a waste...

You may even have to go with some kind of plastic container other than a pot...

Do some math an try to find something that will fit in "tetris" style...

Even a clear container would work, as the trays are light proof, and you will be basically lightproofing the top with the panda film squares that overlap...

Go with what you can get obviously, but I like to dedicate every cubic inch of flodd zone to the roots...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

Not a broken record at all man I totally get what your saying, I agree it makes alot of sense. I'm gonna take a look and see what kind of pots I can find. I'll get some 5.5 or 6 inchers for the single cola clones to get started. But maybe I can find some 10 or 12 inch big pots if I try only like 8 per tray with some veg time. I don't know, so many ideas, so many variables. I'm just looking forward to getting started simple, and then I'll experiment from there with trying differant stuff.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Not a broken record at all man I totally get what your saying, I agree it makes alot of sense. I'm gonna take a look and see what kind of pots I can find. I'll get some 5.5 or 6 inchers for the single cola clones to get started. But maybe I can find some 10 or 12 inch big pots if I try only like 8 per tray with some veg time. I don't know, so many ideas, so many variables. I'm just looking forward to getting started simple, and then I'll experiment from there with trying differant stuff.


tc if you want to get started simple just shoot for all the same size pots and do a zero veg run for the first harvest. then once you get those all pulled out and get some more money, you can find bigger pots and really start to experiment to find the variables in harvest.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> tc if you want to get started simple just shoot for all the same size pots and do a zero veg run for the first harvest. then once you get those all pulled out and get some more money, you can find bigger pots and really start to experiment to find the variables in harvest.



I saw this post by this crazy guy somewhere... 

When I read what was said above.. it made me think of it...





GypsyBush said:


> More than suggestions, it's an all inclusive package deal with a guarantee backed by DOZENS, if not more, of Fuctheads like myself across the interweb...
> 
> I said it once and I am still proud to say...
> *
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Needless to say I like littlegrower's idea...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

Well little grower that pretty much exactly what I plan on doing! Technically the clones that are going in will have had several weeks of veg time under my floro lights though. I've trimmed them back twice already. But still the plan, just throw them down in the trays all in the same size pots, and then move forwards from there. 

So to be completely honest I've never read all the way threw any of the Al B. Fuct threads, just bits here and there. But from everything I have read, and everything I've read of his that you've quoted gypsy, I Pretty much agree, that he ROCKS!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well little grower that pretty much exactly what I plan on doing! Technically the clones that are going in will have had several weeks of veg time under my floro lights though. I've trimmed them back twice already. But still the plan, just throw them down in the trays all in the same size pots, and then move forwards from there.
> 
> So to be completely honest I've never read all the way threw any of the Al B. Fuct threads, just bits here and there. But from everything I have read, and everything I've read of his that you've quoted gypsy, I Pretty much agree, that he ROCKS!


You will do well TC...

As for reading his threads...

I do it on a perpetual basis...

I only read Al's posts, as he quotes every question before giving the answer...

Just start... then book mark the page and start there next time...

I have read them all at least 10 times... all the way to the end... and back...

And every time I do it again... there is so much I learn... every time...

There is a lot of good info on there... too much to learn in a few reads...

I made it my bible...

Even now that I am shutting down the SOG... I still read up on Al's threads...

It's almost better than having him here again... cause the info that's there isn't going anywhere...

He is not the know all end all...

but his system fucking works...

Worked for him for the last 7 years...7 months for me...

I will miss SOG and I am sure I will do it again...

But for now I have my mind on these Satindica trees I am working on...

Best of LUCK TC...

Much respect and much love...

holler if ya need me...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

in fact TC..

AL B. Fuct just made a post... 

Here's what he had to say...



Al B. Fuct said:


> no wuckin' furries.
> 
> If I had to offer general suggestions to a noob, these would be the most significant:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol, thanks for everything man, I actually just read through that post on your thread too. Hopefully I'll be able to make you guys proud!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

I am sure you will kick ass!!!! 

Did you catch the last pics I just posted...?

I got all 4 lights, 3 "Satindica" trees and two 2x4 trays... in the new room..


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

Hell ya man, shits gonna be totally off the hook. Its gonna be some serious weight there. Speaking from experiance the bushy ass sativas can really produce!! I got about 1/4lb off each of my bushy girls, and yours will be way bigger!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

We'll see...

First I have to keep the alive long enough....

I just hope I get a bud or two...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol, ok! Like your gonna have a problem keeping it alive, HA!

I'm finally making more butter out of all this latest trim. I've got about 3 sticks worth of sativa butter, and 3 sticks of ww kush butter in the making. I've got a ton more sativa trim though, so I'll have tons of butter, and I'm prolly gonna try to make some sativa hash, we'll see how well that works. Any way I'll catch you guys tomorrow, peace! TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I've got about 9 sticks of butter made, and still have a ton of trim still, so I gotta go get more butter tomorrow. I'm making it the same way as last time, and it was dank as fuck last batch. I am how ever rinsing it after the initial cooking. I'm gonna rinse it out 2-4 times, as recommended by one of you guys, but I can't remember who. lol, anyway we'll see how it turns out. 

We've been packing, and still gonna be for the next week prolly. Movin aug 1st, so its coming quick! I'll catch you guys latta TC


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 23, 2009)

TC

Wow! I read through here and there over the past week and I am very impressed! I can't say I read the whole thing...but can you blame me? 

One question: for the bushes in soil, how early and at what node do you top/fim them at?

Your training skills are something I would really like to develop and improve upon in my own grows. Well subscribed, rep+, and watching man!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Bigjesse, thanks for stopping by man! I can totally understand not reading the whole thing, I think I usually make it through about 75% of a thread if I find it interesting, and only about 25% if not, lol. 

As far as training goes, I topped girls at the 4th or 5th nodes, the first time. I also was trimming about 60% of the fan leaves off as they were growing. I took a couple every few days. I found this helped the plants to be very branchie, by allowing it to focus its growth energy on the growth shoots instead of the fan leaves. As they got bigger, I used some strings, and tied them down a bit, to try to get more light into the middle. I was really fairly pleased, this was only my second grow. I loved the bushes for sure. The only reason I'm switching over to hydro is to cut down my turn over time. My girls had decent yields, but I also vegged them all for about 2 months. Over all with the fact that they were sativas, it took around 5 months to get that yield off them. I do however look forward to doing some bushes again in the future. I'm not sure yet whats gonna happen to me on RIU yet. Once I move I don't think I'll have internet atleast not for awhile. So I may do some remote updates from public internet spots. I was considering starting a new thread for the new grow, but havn't decided yet. What do ya think, keep it here, or start something new with less pages, lol.?
Any way I'll be back on later, peace guys! TC


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Hey Bigjesse, thanks for stopping by man! I can totally understand not reading the whole thing, I think I usually make it through about 75% of a thread if I find it interesting, and only about 25% if not, lol.
> 
> As far as training goes, I topped girls at the 4th or 5th nodes, the first time. I also was trimming about 60% of the fan leaves off as they were growing. I took a couple every few days. I found this helped the plants to be very branchie, by allowing it to focus its growth energy on the growth shoots instead of the fan leaves. As they got bigger, I used some strings, and tied them down a bit, to try to get more light into the middle. I was really fairly pleased, this was only my second grow. I loved the bushes for sure. The only reason I'm switching over to hydro is to cut down my turn over time. My girls had decent yields, but I also vegged them all for about 2 months. Over all with the fact that they were sativas, it took around 5 months to get that yield off them. I do however look forward to doing some bushes again in the future. I'm not sure yet whats gonna happen to me on RIU yet. Once I move I don't think I'll have internet atleast not for awhile. So I may do some remote updates from public internet spots. I was considering starting a new thread for the new grow, but havn't decided yet. What do ya think, keep it here, or start something new with less pages, lol.?
> Any way I'll be back on later, peace guys! TC


Hey man thanks for the feedback! I can picture things now that I have your description!

I am tryin to grow some mini-bushes' myself!

I say do a remote grow! Or find someone to help you on here if possible, with pic uploading and such! My computer had a virus, so right now I have a fellow RIU brother posting the pics I send him from my camera phone!

Stop by sometime it would be great to have you! I will be watchin!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2009)

I think that with the number of WIFI hot spots, it won't be a big deal to do a remote grow update. Thanks for the input. I'll deffinitely swing by the thread man!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I think that with the number of WIFI hot spots, it won't be a big deal to do a remote grow update. Thanks for the input. I'll deffinitely swing by the thread man!


Hell ya thanks man!

My plants are at a critical time. I am 2-3 weeks from switching to 12/12 and I wanna make sure I do everything I can training/trimming wise to maximize my yield!

Any feedback would be AWESOME. There should be lots o' recent pics!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2009)

So I'm off to the hydro shop today. I'm heading up there later this afternoon. I'm planning on getting 3-4 2x4 flood trays, my pumps, maybe a reflector, hydroton, pots, maybe an electronic ph tester. I'm gonna look at some RO systems, and anything else I can think of, lol. At the moment I'm drawing a blank, I knew I should have made a list last night. I know I could use another roll of panda film, and some of those light hangers that move up and down. Well I'll let you guys know how the trip goes! Peace TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 24, 2009)

may i suggest a continuous pH/PPM meter...

the probes are much less prone to problems, as they never have a chance to dry out...

stay away from the "pens"....


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2009)

Well gypsy when I can afford one thats the way I'd like to go, but for the time being its gonna have to be a pen. I got a hanna pen for like 40 bucks. I ended up getting 2 true 2x4 flood trays. I got a new big ass air cooled reflector for my 1000w, so now I can keep it like 10 inchs above the canopy, and still get coverage over the whole 4x4 space! I picked up 6inch pots, hydroton, light lifters, pumps, an RO system, and some other random stuff. They threw in some hydro nutes called envy I think. Not sure If I'm gonna try them, but maybe. All in all I think I got everything I need to set up my next spot for hydro!! ew, I forgot the calmag, I think with RO water your supposed to use it, I'm not positive. Any way I've got alot more learning to do still. I'll catch ya later guys TC!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 24, 2009)

can't wait to see it all together...

Oh.. and make sure to keep the probe on the pen wet all the time...


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy shit TC. It's been a while since I've been on here and your thread is the first place I went. I was not disappointed to say the least! Good stuff bro!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2009)

THanks man, I appreciate you stopping by. I'll have pics of the new set up next week once I move.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

good luck with the move bro...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks man, I think it should all go pretty well. We've planned ahead alot better this time, then with previous moves. We already have a lease signed, and a truck reserved. Most of the stuff is packed, all that is left is some clothes, a few dishs, and my clones and veg stuff. I'm working tomorrow, then wednesday and thursday we will finish the packing. We are picking up the truck friday morning around 8, and will load it up, and hit the road hopefully around 1-2 on friday. Its gonna be soooo much fun, lol. I've been sooooo stressed out this past week. Peace guys, TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck my friend. Hope everything goes smoth.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2009)

THanks 5 appreciated. We have just a bit more packing to finish today, and then gotta clean up to house so we get our security deposit back hopefully. I'm kinda pissed with budget rental trucks, apparently a reservation for a truck and a car dolly isn't a guarantee that they will be there. The truck is there(because we called three times to make sure they got us one) but the car dolly is MIA. They told us sorry, but a "reservation" is not a gaurentee. We made the reservation 2 weeks ago, and I thought that a reservation meant the stuff was "reserved" for us for that time frame. But I guess I'm crazy like that, thinking things will actually work out as planned. I don't know. Its frustrating, now we are gonna have to drive the truck, and our car seperatly, and put gas in them both! 

So on a different note, I need to get my clones into my new system asap. They are getting bushy, and are curently in 9 oz cups, so I am having to water them every 2 days. They've all basically been veggin for the last month under my floro lights. I've cut them way back 2-3 times to keep the canopy even, and keep them small. I'm gonna have to rinse the soil off all of them when I get there. I'm gonna mix up a nice tub of ph'd water, and soak the root balls for a couple hours. I'm hoping they take the change over ok, its my only option at the moment. Then into the hydroton, and under the 1000w on 12/12 hopefully I'll have it all setup by about monday, or tuesday. I'm gonna have to start work out there on wednesday. Its gonna be a busy weekend for sure. Hopefully with some great results in the end!! I'll be back later prolly, when I need a break from packing, Peace guys! TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 30, 2009)

Hopefully you don't have to spend alot of time setting up your new space. When I moved my old lady got mad because she said she had to unpack everything and all I did was play with my plants..... She got over it


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats why I took off work till wednesday, so I would hopefully be able to get it done and the unpacking.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2009)

Well guys the move is done, and the truck is returned. I went last night and got all the wood I'm gonna need for my new room(s). I'm gonna be building my room and tray stand later today, and tomorrow, and I'm hoping to have the plants in the ebb and flow, and on 12/12 timers by tomorrow night. I've given the plants about 24 hours of dark so far, and they are gonna stay there till tomorrow when they go 12/12. I'm hoping this will help to jump start the flowering. I also gave them a dose of open sesame with the last feeding earlier this past week. THen I watered them all real heavy the day before I moved so they would be ok for day or two. So I've got a bunch of work ahead of me today. The room I'm building will be about 12'x8'. It will be devided into an 8x8, and 4x8 room. Obviously 8x8 for flowering, 4x8 for moms and clones. Both my lights will be air cooled this time, and I got a dehumidifier too! I'll get some pics up once its all built, and post them soon. I'm going to be doing remote updates, cus I won't have internet for awhile. So I'll try to hop on a couple times a week, and do pics every week too. Hope everything is well for you guys, I didn't have time to check out everyones threads. Peace guys TC


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 2, 2009)

Good to hear you survived the move... And wtf do you mean a reservation isnt a reservation  Damn the man 

Hahah, anyways TC it sounds like you are going to have a KILLER set up in your new place. The new and improved TC!! 

I cant wait for pics man, that shit is gunna be awesome!! good luck 
-BTF


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on the sucessful move.....


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2009)

Its coming along good guys. Its a tad smaller then I planned, but not bad. Like half a foot smaller in each room. I'm gonna get the lights, and ventalation hooked up today, and the clones in some ph'd RO water to soak the soil out of the roots. Then tomorrow, I should have the clones in the flood trays, and the system operational hopefully. I'll hit you guys with some pics once its done. Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking forward to it TC. Sould be fun geting the whole thing up and running... then dialing it in.


----------



## kapzanass1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey thundercat... i like your light setup ,,, if you dont mind me asking how did you make the light ficture.. i am tryin to man a 3 bulb light ficture... any ideas


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats going on guys, so it been awhile! 

Kap, all it the light is made from are outlet connectors, with light sockets. I built it for like 20 from parts from lowes. The hood I made from a cardboard box, and put wrapping paper on the inside to make it reflective. It was all pretty simple. You could easily make a 3, or 4 bulb version. 

So I got my new room up!! THe plants are in the hydroton, and under the 1000w in the trays. I made a rookie mistake of not rinsing my hydroton, so I need to clean the trays, and rezs now. The last two days my PH has been jumping up to like 7.5, I'm not sure if its from the nutes, or from not rinsing the hydroton. So I've lowered the PH several times, and I'm gonna clean the rez tomorrow, when I'm off work. I got an RO system to use for this grow, but my new house doesn't have high enough water pressure to use it, so I'm sending it back, and getting another fan for my ducting, so I can hoook up my 400w light next. I lost about 3 of the smallest clones with the whole PH thing. The rest seem to be doing ok. I'm gonna get my moms under my 400w asap, so I can take the next generation of clones going. So I still havn't taken any pics, but eventually I'll get some. Hopefully I'll be able to get this PH thing taken care of, and I'll have some nice young buds for you guys to see in abouta week or so. Peace Guys, TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 9, 2009)

glad to hear its successfully up and growing TC. cant wait to see the pics for this one..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey TC you must keep in mind that the pellets will affect the pH and PPM at first...

then they will adjust...

It usually takes two 15 minute floods to stabilize things on a new res... in my op...

Same when you change the res... left over nutes and salts will affect the water..

Expect a little fluctuation in the beginning...

One thing that I do... and I believe it helps...

I flush for half a day with fresh water when I change res... 2 or 3 floods...

Then I clean again and reset the res with nutes...

I do this to avoid the fluctuation we just talked about and more importantly to WASH the hydroton of any salt build up...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

and the hydroton dust looks "dirty" but i have never had it affect anything in my op... the times I forgot to wash too...

Truth is... you will always end up with some sediment... it's clay.. it will flake and dust...

Also... worth mentioning...

SZ was having troubles with his pots tipping over in flood...

Dry hydroton floats... wet hydroton sinks...

If you allow your pots to dry between floods, they may want to float up and tip over... if your tray is not "jampacked" with pots...


----------



## 420weedman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> THanks 5 appreciated. We have just a bit more packing to finish today, and then gotta clean up to house so we get our security deposit back hopefully. I'm kinda pissed with budget rental trucks, apparently a reservation for a truck and a car dolly isn't a guarantee that they will be there. The truck is there(because we called three times to make sure they got us one) but the car dolly is MIA. They told us sorry, but a "reservation" is not a gaurentee. We made the reservation 2 weeks ago, and I thought that a reservation meant the stuff was "reserved" for us for that time frame. But I guess I'm crazy like that, thinking things will actually work out as planned. I don't know. Its frustrating, now we are gonna have to drive the truck, and our car seperatly, and put gas in them both!
> 
> So on a different note, I need to get my clones into my new system asap. They are getting bushy, and are curently in 9 oz cups, so I am having to water them every 2 days. They've all basically been veggin for the last month under my floro lights. I've cut them way back 2-3 times to keep the canopy even, and keep them small. I'm gonna have to rinse the soil off all of them when I get there. I'm gonna mix up a nice tub of ph'd water, and soak the root balls for a couple hours. I'm hoping they take the change over ok, its my only option at the moment. Then into the hydroton, and under the 1000w on 12/12 hopefully I'll have it all setup by about monday, or tuesday. I'm gonna have to start work out there on wednesday. Its gonna be a busy weekend for sure. Hopefully with some great results in the end!! I'll be back later prolly, when I need a break from packing, Peace guys! TC





Thundercat said:


> Well guys the move is done, and the truck is returned. I went last night and got all the wood I'm gonna need for my new room(s). I'm gonna be building my room and tray stand later today, and tomorrow, and I'm hoping to have the plants in the ebb and flow, and on 12/12 timers by tomorrow night. I've given the plants about 24 hours of dark so far, and they are gonna stay there till tomorrow when they go 12/12. I'm hoping this will help to jump start the flowering. I also gave them a dose of open sesame with the last feeding earlier this past week. THen I watered them all real heavy the day before I moved so they would be ok for day or two. So I've got a bunch of work ahead of me today. The room I'm building will be about 12'x8'. It will be devided into an 8x8, and 4x8 room. Obviously 8x8 for flowering, 4x8 for moms and clones. Both my lights will be air cooled this time, and I got a dehumidifier too! I'll get some pics up once its all built, and post them soon. I'm going to be doing remote updates, cus I won't have internet for awhile. So I'll try to hop on a couple times a week, and do pics every week too. Hope everything is well for you guys, I didn't have time to check out everyones threads. Peace guys TC


glad to hear you made the move and are working hard !
i got wood and sheet rock 2 months ago and barely started my new rooms.
too much work OUTSIDE.
i gotta get back into it


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 17, 2009)

Well to be honest 420, I don't know how hard I've really been working. I kinda feel like I've been neglecting the plants a bit. But its been hot as shit here, and about 95% humidity, so I really havn't felt like doing much after I get home from work. I've got a dehumidifier in my basement, but its not actually in my grow room so its only helping so much. Once I get fuller flowers on them I'll have to move it into the room to keep the humidity in check. The have just started to show flowers on maybe thursday or friday, so the count down is on. Its gonna be 8-9 weeks from this weekend. Coinsidently thats exactly the same time my baby is due to be born, its gonna be a busy month of October.

Thanks for the feed back on the PH and shit gypsy. I changed my rezs the other day, and rinsed all the clay out of my trays. Then rinsed down all the plants with the fresh ph'd water. I had to lower the PH once the next morning, and its been good for about 4 days now I think. So they are growing. I am waiting for my new inline fan to get here so I can hook up the rest of my ventalation. Its been getting warm in the rooms, so I am gonna need to do something to handle that, and I hope the new fans will be a big help. After this round, once it cools down agian outside I'm sure my temps will be decent, but when its 90 outside, its hard to keep it cooler inside. I made some pot covers for the plants, and they are working nicely. I still have alot of room on my trays, but I think these girls are gonna stretch out a it still, and that leaves me room to put another round of clones in the trays in a couple weeks. 

All the plants had a tough time with the move, and the bad conditions for about a week. But I'm pretty sure the rest are gonna all make it nicely. I have around 25 I believe, down from about 40 that I started with. But these are the strongest of all the clones, and have all been vegging for about 4 weeks under my floro lights. They've also bee topped several times, so I think they should bush out a bit, and still give me a good yield if I can dial in this hydro thing. I'm gonna be getting my mango seeds, and kush seeds I have left germinating here in the next week so I can start them for the next round on the table. I've also got 2 WW moms that I'm keeping to keep that going. Its been a busy couple weeks, and its gonna continue to be so for a few more months I think. I'll eventually get some more pics up, I just havn't gotten around to it, and the plants havn't looked that happy, but soon! 

So with that I leave you and hope you have a great afternoon, and week. I'll check in again in a few days. Peace Guys TC!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 17, 2009)

sounds like you should have some good budding plants here in a few weeks TC. im sure youll be able to do pretty well on the first run of hydro as long as u dont over feed. cant wait to see the pics of the new set up!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 17, 2009)

Good to hear your up and running again TC.....


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2009)

So still no pics my GF has the camera or I would have taken some tonight. But all 25 or so have some very nice little flowers forming. None of these plants has stretched at all since I put them into flower, and all the new nodes are forming very close. So when you do get pics there should be something to look at. Other wise everything is pretty good. I've been trying to get rid of a bit of yellowing on some of them. Looks like they need some N, so yesterday they got a dose of a new nute I got from the shop as a sample. Its somes stuff called Envy I think. We'll see how they like it. I topped off my rezs yesterday when I added the nutes. I would tell you what ppm I'm running, but I don't know, I havn't been ableto find my PPm tester since the move, but my ph is right around 6. So any ways, justa quick update, I was out at the store running errands, so I brought the comp with me. It sucks having to use public internet. You wouldn't believe how many places have this site blocked, lol. I'll catch you guys the beginning of next week, and I'll try to get those pics for ya. Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I think its a week after I said I was gonna post, but well thats what happens when you don't actually have internet at home. Things are finally going pretty smoothly. I took a batch of clones last week. I'm hoping they take root ok, since they were 2 weeks into flower already.All the clones have flowers on them, hehe. Its ben 3-4 days, and they are all looking pretty good though, I've got them uner 24h floro light. The trays are looking good as well. I'm down to about 18 plants out of around 40, but I'm racking that up to all the stress from the move, and sitting aorund while I got everything built. Of those 18, I'd say that 75% look like they will give me an ounce each. I'm not gonna get my hopes up to high, with how everything has gone so far, but I'm hoping for about 10-12 oz from this run. I'm also hoping to have another batch of clones into the trays in about 2-3 more weeks, and some mango and kush plants going in the next week or 2 aswell. So with any luck I'll have a steady run of plants going by thanksgiving. 

I've been using the fox farms beastie blooms, and tier bloom for the last week. I've also got some of the Envy veg nutes in the rez for some extra N. So far I really like these envy nutes, I may try to get the bloom nute when I run out of FF. I've got some more ventalation to get hooked up, I got my new inline fan the other day, and a bit more panda film to put up, but other wise the room is pretty well together. 

So finally the pics. Nothing fancy, but a couple of the girls. Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since they showed flowers. So I'm gonna give them another 6-7 to finish. Hopefully since I've got my dehumidifier this time, I won't have any mold problems either!! So heres a couple shots of the girls in flower, and of the clones. 











































HOpe you guys enjoy, and I'll see you all in a week or so hopefully with another update! Peace All Tcat


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

AMAZING BRO!!!

So how do you like ebb/flow so far?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 2, 2009)

looks GREAT TC. im stoked on how well things look like they are going for you. ya you didnt quite fill the trays up yet but looks like the buds on those girls are fat and only at 3-4 weeks flower. hope you reach your goal shits going to be DANK hahah


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry about the challenges TC. The stress of moving is enough, let alone moving an op!

Great job!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

You may find it hard to root clones that far into flower but I guess anything is possible. Why did you wait so long to take your cuttings?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 3, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> You may find it hard to root clones that far into flower but I guess anything is possible. Why did you wait so long to take your cuttings?


I took 15 clones from my plants as a part of some pruning at Day 17-18 (almost week 3).

Have had 100% success rate rooting.

Use a dome if you have to TC!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 3, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I took 15 clones from my plants as a part of some pruning at Day 17-18 (almost week 3).
> 
> Have had 100% success rate rooting.
> 
> Use a dome if you have to TC!


Didn't say it can't be done I've done it myself just not with that much bud showing but some strains are easier than others.....


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

Done a great job man, 
+rep!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I guys I managed to hope on today, to checkin after the update. Thanks for all the feed back as usual. 

Gypsy I have been enjoying the ebb & flow so far. Its kinda a bitch to empty and refill the rezs, but other then that seems simple. I've been being kinda lazy to be honest, only checking on the rezs every couple days. But thats part of why I wanted to go ebb and flow. They girls all seem to really like it now that they are settled in. They all look very happy, and are blowing up with buds. 

I took the clones so late cus I wanted to plants to start looking healthy first. Pewce guys TC


----------



## CaliGurl (Sep 6, 2009)

*Looks Great TC considering.. when I finally make the switch Im leaning to ebb n flow, looks li**ke its working good for you. *
*Smoke on*



Thundercat said:


> Well I guys I managed to hope on today, to checkin after the update. Thanks for all the feed back as usual.
> 
> Gypsy I have been enjoying the ebb & flow so far. Its kinda a bitch to empty and refill the rezs, but other then that seems simple. I've been being kinda lazy to be honest, only checking on the rezs every couple days. But thats part of why I wanted to go ebb and flow. They girls all seem to really like it now that they are settled in. They all look very happy, and are blowing up with buds.
> 
> I took the clones so late cus I wanted to plants to start looking healthy first. Pewce guys TC


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Cali, I'm enjoying the ebb and flow for sure. And my girls seem to really like it. They are really putting on some weight now. You can feel it in the stems if you move them. So thats a nice plus, I wasn't sure how well they were gonna fill in with all the stress. But its going good. All my clones are still alive, and I can see roots near the top of the rockwool, so I think maybe just a few more days till they are coming out of the cubes. Then I'm gonna give them a week or 2 in some small cups with hydroton to let them veg just a bit. Then they'll be going in the system. The rest of the girls have about 6 more weeks, so if I get things going like planned, I should only have to wait about 4-5 weeks before my second harvest. Then I'll try to get the next batch down to a 2 week rotation. I still need to get my other seeds germinating, but thats my next project. 

Thanks for stopping by the thread guys, and I'll see ya in a few more days. Peace TCat


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 8, 2009)

thundercat...... you are inspirational. If you can magically transform your buds in to women, can I marry one.. or two? three maybe..?


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 8, 2009)

unfortunately this is all I have left of my baby girl  {pic below} cuz of an asshole buddy who decided to call the police on my plant because he didnt get smoked up. 

and she was a gorgeous 2 and a half month old girl too. the cops came as my friend answered the door and flashing a warrant. I knew already what was going on, so I ran to my plant to try and stash it out the back door, but I got to the back door and heard "freeze, guy". stood there facing away from the cop and broke these 2 branchs off her and slipped them in my pocket as I turned around. they took the plant away and I pretty much cried. She was my first =p and was growing so well. 


....and, you know who you are! If your reading this, just want to let you know Karma's a bitch and you'll get yours.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 9, 2009)

mariju what? ... there are a lot of things wrong with that story...  you might want to reconsider your approach to growing mary jane. maybe even wait a few years? change locations? deffinitely change friends. though not having any 'friends' is an even safer bet. sounds like ur real lucky that ur avatar doesn't match mine.
.


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 9, 2009)

There's alot of things wrong with that story because that was a very, very brief explanation of what happend in that ordeal. it would take some time to outline the whole story which i dont want to do. Ask me what confuses you and what doesnt match about this event... id like to hear and be happy to tell you. 

"sounds like ur real lucky that ur avatar doesn't match mine."
-sorry, im not catching your drift on this?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree the story made no sense.

So they took your plant but no one got in trouble for it?

Why did you rip it apart then?

The cops would search everyone even if they didn't take you to jail, in which case they would have found what was in your pockets.

Makes no sense.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm not saying the story isn't factual or based on true-life events. i'm saying, 'ur doing it wrong'.

heheh.

first rule of growing mary jane is that you don't tell anyone that ur growing mary jane. you broke many many other rules as well. the fact that your situation was one in which a person in your home felt they had the right to answer your door (with you growing weed in this home) is just flabber-gasting. ur playing it real loose, like you've got nothing to lose. I'm amazed that you didn't lose everything, including your freedom. Did you feel like everything was under control ?

Sometimes ya just gotta toss the dice... then leave -Nothing- to chance.
.


----------



## ellie09 (Sep 10, 2009)

wow yeah i cant wait to see how it all goes. im thinking of starting up sometime soon so i'm looking out for ideas. yours seems pretty sweet


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2009)

Maraju what? said:


> There's alot of things wrong with that story because that was a very, very brief explanation of what happend in that ordeal. it would take some time to outline the whole story which i dont want to do. Ask me what confuses you and what doesnt match about this event... id like to hear and be happy to tell you.
> 
> "sounds like ur real lucky that ur avatar doesn't match mine."
> -sorry, im not catching your drift on this?


Dude, i don't want any of this shit on my thread, so don't bother talking it! For what it matters, Gambler is 100% correct! 

Top 10 rules of growing weed

Rule Number 1. Don't tell any one your growing weed!

Rule Number 2.Don't tell any one your growing weed!

Rule Number 3-8.Don't tell any one your growing weed!

Rule Number 9.Don't grow weed in your moms basement!

Rule Number 10.Don't grow weed if your a dumb ass!

Hope this helps out in the future getting a successful crop!

And for what ever else it matters, in your location, the word "samon" is spelled salmon, _*and*_ its the "swallows" of Capistrano. 


TO everyone else, thanks for stopping by as always. Gambler I'm gonna have to swing over and see how your ebb and flow adventures are going. I'm hoping as well as mine, and I'm sure with your skills they are. 

Hey Cali you said you wanted to switch over to ebb and flow right? Seems like I remember when I first got on this site you had an ebb and flow set up going. Had a problem with some sativas I think right, they got completely out of control? Any ways give it a try again, my WW is lovvvving it!

The girls are really pretty happy. They are packing on the weight, and everyday there is new bud growth, I'm becoming a little more optimistic. The clones have taken root, and will be going into some cups with hydroton tomorrow, for a week or two to get a bit of size. Then I'll be picking my new mom(s), and flowering the rest. The current batch has 4-5 mores weeks to go, depending on how long I let them go. Maybe I'll pull half of them in 4 weeks(when they are at 8 weeks) and cut the other half at about 10 weeks. This strain is supposed to be 10 weeks from when they show flower, my last run I had to cut them at 8 due to mold. I'm hoping that won't be an issue this time since I have my dehumidifier. At 8 weeks, it was some damn good smoke. So I'm curious to see if its any differant at 10 weeks. Then I'll be able to have a plan for future batchs. I don't have a total count on how many clones I have, but I believe somewhere around 20-25. I'll count on keeping 10-15 of those for the trays, and then some moms.

Well thats about all thats going on really. Hope everything is well in your worlds! Oh I'll prolly have my little girl by the end of this month, maybe by the end of next week!!! Latta Guys TC


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 13, 2009)

Glad to hear all is well bro!

Keep it up!


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Sep 13, 2009)

subscribed. looks pretty good


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys whats goin on! 

Just a quickie for ya today, and pics prolly later this week.

The girls are looking pretty good still, I finally did my rez change last week, and upped the bloom nutes. All but one of the girls seemed to like it. It has been a runt since the begining, and i hadn't known whethe it was gonna make it all along, but it did until now. I think it might have been nute locked or something it hadn't grown for about 2 weks, and then started to yellow out. So I chopped it yesterday. I might get a 1/4 off it, I'm thinking more like 5-6g. We'll see in a couple more days its hanging to dry. Other wise everything is doing decent. 

My clones took new clones are hanging in there, but I don't plan on cloning in flower anymore if I can at all avoid it. Several of them got mold on the spots that had bud growth, so I lost about 6 of them. I've got about 15 left, so hopefully atleast 10 make it, lol. I really don't want to loose my WW genes. 

I put my other 2 kush seeds, and 5 mango seeds in some paper towel today to start germinating. I also put in 5 seeds from what is supposed to be shiva shanti I believe it was called. Its part sativa, and the seeds looked premature, but I figured I'd throw them in and see what happens. 

Well I'm out for this week guys, I'll catch ya later on......Peace TC


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 20, 2009)

Man, I feel like you went to war or some shit.

We used to get these regular TC style updates with pics and the like, and now its just Dear John letters.

Fuckin A man, make it home to us and the internet safely!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol, I deffinitely miss being able to just hop on the net, and come see what was going on with you guys! The remote updates suck for sure. I wish there was a foreseeable end to them, but I have no clue when I'll be getting net at the house. 

I appreciate the sentiment though. 

I'm glad to report that things are still going well with the girls in flower. That one little girl I chopped the other day is smokable now, and its actually pretty decent for only being 5 weeks in flower. 

I'm unhappy to report that my dehumidifier has broken. It was free, and old so I guess I'm glad it lasted this long. I'm hopeing to be able to spring for a new one with my next pay check. I'm also prolly going to be finally getting some more seeds too. The WW clones I took are really not doing well at all. At this point I'm hopeing that 2 of them make it. So I'll be getting some more WW with the seed order for sure. Once I decide on everything, I'll let you know what I've got coming, but I'm excited about the variety I'm looking at. 

Of the seeds I started germing the other day, they have all but one of the shiva santis sprouted tap roots. I put them into rockwool last night. One of the shivas, and one of the mangos already lost their shells and have milk leaves. I imagine the others will only be a day or so. 

I think thats about all thats going on. I'm heded to lowes to get some ducting finally to finish the venting in the rooms. Then I'll finally get somemore pics up for you guys to see the growth. Talk to you all soon! Peace TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

....  ..... Did you say pic's?


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes I did 5, yes I did. You might actually get ehm tomorrow, I found a new spot to get online which is about 10minutes closer to my house, and I am changing one of my rezs tomorrow so I'll try to snap some pics for you all. I'm splitting up my harvest, I'm gonna harvest some of them at 8 weeks, like I did last time, and I'm gonna leave some till 10 weeks since thats what the seed company says they take. They were sweet at 8 weeks last time, but I'd like to see if they get better, or differant at 10 weeks. So tomorrow I'm gonna switch out one of my rezs to just plain ph'd water, and run the next 2 weeks to flush about half the plants. After the first week of flushing, I'm gonna cut the watering times down from every 2 hours during lights on, to about twice a day, to try to get the platns to finish up, and use up as much of the water in them as possible. We'll see how it goes. So I'll prolly get back on with the pics tomorrow like i said, peace guys TC


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 27, 2009)

AHhhh, so you won't believe this!!!!


So I told you my dehumidfier went out, well three days later I'm checkingout the buds, and I find a small spot of mold. So yesterday, I made the decision to cut them a week and a half early again. I hated doing it, but I didn't want to take a chance on loosing bud from the mold. Its all trimmed and drying now. Its kind of a bummer, but itall looks really good. I've been smoking that little plant I cut about 2 weeks ago, and it smokes good, so I'm sure this will all be good once it dries. I still never got the pics, cus my camera battery went dead, but I'll take some of the buds. I weighed it wet, and tried to get an estimate on the dry weight, and I am fairly confident I'll have about 11 oz, thats a low estimate as well. We'll see in week or so. 

I believe one of the WW clones that looked so bad, is going to make it, and I also pt in my mango seeds, and it looks like 4 of them are gonna grow up nice. I'm gonna have some down time on my flood tables, but I'll be back up and running by the end of october hopefully. By then the humidity will be coming down, and I'll have a dehumidifier by then too. I'm gonna be ordering some new genetics in the next week or two as well, I need to get some seeds, and some moms, so I can keep a cycle going. 

Hope everything is well in all your gardens, and lives. Its down to the last couple days or weeks till my daughter gets here, and we're getting pretty excited. I'll check in as soon as I can! Peace TC


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the mold TC!

I had a bad encounter myself and am now addicted to my beastly 65 pint dehumid!

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 1, 2009)

*This update brought to you from the parking lot of the only bar I've ever seen busy at 10am in the morning!

I trimmed them the other night, and had them drying on a screen until yesterday. I just put them into some paper bags, and then maybe tomorrow or saturday, I'll start jarring them up. Even being a bit early its some real good smoke. Still a bit harsh, so hopefully that will get better after some curing. THe taste is good, and the high is great, so nothing to complain about. I only had to remove like a joints worth of bud due to the mold, so that didn't hurt much. A larger dehumidifier is part of my next equipment upgrade, and I'll be getting a new bullb for my 1000w. 

My one WW clone that survived is looking good, and finally really starting to grow. And all 4 of the mango seedlings are looking pretty happy. They jsut started their second set of leaves, and are about 1.5 inchs tall now. They've got some small roots just starting to pop out the bottom of the rock wool. A couple weeks and I'll get all them into the flood trays. Once I get some clones off them and rooted, I'll switch them to flower, to sex them, and then keep my female clones as moms. Or something like that, maybe I"ll flower the clones, and keep the otehrs as moms. 

Well guys thats all I've got for now, I'll talk to ya in a few days, Peace TC


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the updates "via parking lot" Haha good job bro. Thanks for puttin in the effort. 

Mango sounds deliciousCant wait to see those beauties!!! Later TC! - BTF


----------



## Roland (Oct 3, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> AHhhh, so you won't believe this!!!!
> 
> 
> So I told you my dehumidfier went out, well three days later I'm checkingout the buds, and I find a small spot of mold. So yesterday, I made the decision to cut them a week and a half early again. I hated doing it, but I didn't want to take a chance on loosing bud from the mold. Its all trimmed and drying now. Its kind of a bummer, but itall looks really good. I've been smoking that little plant I cut about 2 weeks ago, and it smokes good, so I'm sure this will all be good once it dries. I still never got the pics, cus my camera battery went dead, but I'll take some of the buds. I weighed it wet, and tried to get an estimate on the dry weight, and I am fairly confident I'll have about 11 oz, thats a low estimate as well. We'll see in week or so.
> ...


Bummer 'bout the mold .. and cutting em early ...oh well .. a spray solution of 1/2 alcohol ( strongest I can find ) and 1/2 water with about one drop of liquid dish soap .. as a spray kills mold


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

wow where have I been???? subscribed....


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the interest guys, its always nice to see posts when I havn't been on in a couple days. 

The mangos are doing well, they all are on the second set of leaves, and have tons of roots popping out the bottom of the rockwool. I put them into some pots with hydroton today, so the roots will be able to grow into their permanent home. 

I tried to put in my bean order, but it wouldn't go through for some reason, so I gotta call them tomorrow, but I'll have a nice selection of new genetics to work with soon. 

Oh and my lone WW clone is doing very nice, finally starting to puton some new growth, not just stay alive so I'm happy about that too. The rest of my WW is dried, and is curing for now. Its already got a great taste, and high. It deffinitly seems kinda speedy, I find my self walking around, and pacing while I talk to people. Its been pissing my GF of since she hasn't been smoking cus of the kid. 

Which by the way, I'll be having a baby girl on wednesday, so this is gonna be an exciting week!! 

Well I'll talk to you guys latta on, Peace! TC


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2009)

You are having a kid in a couple days??? Holy crap. Congrats. Fuck. I mean I've seen some big harvests and stuff on this site, but having a kid is a big deal. 

Not like you and I chill, but I can tell the care and attention you pay to your various grow projects through your journals... and it's nice to know that there will be a little girl that will have good parents (i'm extending my good image of you to your GF). Too many kids with no one who cares.

Right on TC.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2009)

*This post brought to you from the Labor and delivery department at the local hospital!

Thanks alot Jig, I try to be a good person, and share a good attitude with everyone I can. I do my best to ride the good Karma train, and I'm hoping that as my family grows, that the good karma will continue to come back to me. We came into the hospital tonight, and they are going to induce her at 6am, so I should have a baby by this time tomorrow!!

I havn't been paying as much attention to this garden since I set it up as I wish I would have been, but I'm gonna try to start to. I need to give all my girls more attention, and I'm really gonna try to do this as my mangos, and WW clone get bigger. I mixed up a real light nute solution today, and sprayed the hydroton around the rockwool they are in. I don't have much experiance with rockwool, but it doesn't seem like it would have many nutes, if any at all. The seedlings are about 2 weeks old, and looked like it wouldn't hurt. We'll see how it goes, and hopefully they will start taking off. 

Well I'll post up once I've got a baby, maybe I'll even post up a pic or two, I finally got batteries for the camera!! See you guys tomorrow, Peace TC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

congratulations! 

Im having one meself


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks man, when she due?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

Jan. ........ a baby boy! Perfect


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice man, congrats! 

So shes almost here, should be in the next couple hours if all continues to go well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

wow lots of labor! ...... babies are blessings....


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2009)

Well things went well. She only had to push for 10-15 minutes, and at 10:35 last night I had a little baby girl, Chloe Anabelle! She was 7lb, 3oz, and 21inchs long. She is doing good, and is happy, and healthy. Heres a couple picture of my little thunder kitten!

















Hope you guys have a good night, and I'll talk to ya soon, Peace TC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

beautiful bro


----------



## peu4000 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good yield.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for the interest guys, its always nice to see posts when I havn't been on in a couple days.
> 
> The mangos are doing well, they all are on the second set of leaves, and have tons of roots popping out the bottom of the rockwool. I put them into some pots with hydroton today, so the roots will be able to grow into their permanent home.
> 
> ...


Holy shit man. Congratulations my friend. Is it your 1st? I have 2. One is 8 the other is almost 19 months.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well things went well. She only had to push for 10-15 minutes, and at 10:35 last night I had a little baby girl, Chloe Anabelle! She was 7lb, 3oz, and 21inchs long. She is doing good, and is happy, and healthy. Heres a couple picture of my little thunder kitten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! She's beautiful. Girls are great. I love my daughter. I tell her older brother that if anyone fucks with her he's going to break bones.....


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2009)

THanks guys, she is great!

She is my first, and prolly only one! One of us is getting our tubes tied at some point soon. Might be me, might be her, but shes in agreement one will be enough, and if we decide she needs a brother down the road, we'll adopt one. That however isn't really in my plan. This one wasn't in my plan either, but crazy shit happens when you have sex on large doses of mushrooms. 

Regarding my other girls, the seedlings are looking good, they seemed to like the misting with the nute solution, they were bigger when I went home today to check on them. The WW clone was also a bit bigger, so thats good. They are all growin kinda slow I think I messed up the PH last week when I watered them. I'm hopeing this water Im using will get them going now. Its ph'd right, and has the extras to help out. Its a light veg mix, with a little cal mag to round it out, ph'd to about 5.8-6.0. I'm really hopeing by the end of this week to see the start of some multi leaf nodes. 

So I'm gonna try to get some rest till her next feeding. You guys have a great night, and I'll check in tomorrow, Peace TC


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous girl TC! Congratulations! 

There's no shame in a man getting a little snip and go, to spare the mother of his children major sugery...

Not to overstep, just my perspective.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2009)

I have no problem with it at all. I tried to do it like 2 years ago, lol! She wouldn't let me then, I think she will now.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah.... ima get cut...... sigh...... makes my want to cry...... but it will be me, not her,


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 9, 2009)

hahah o wow TC 

"This one wasn't in my plan either, but crazy shit happens when you have sex on large doses of mushrooms." 

thats some hillarious truth right there

EDIT: im a dick, CONGRATS man!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol, thanks littlegrower and every one else that has stopped by the last couple days. Me and the momma both really appreciate the support, and interest. I've thought of most of you guys as a second family for the last year or so. I wish you could all come over and sharein the celebration blunt when we get home. I picked up a wrap the other night, and I'm fillin it with some of this WW. My girl has been waiting for so long, and so patiently to get to try some out. We are getting ready to take her home here in the next couple hours, just waiting on the doctor to discharge us. So I'll do my best to hop on in the next couple days as usual. 

Thanks again everyone, and I'll talk to you all soon! May your plants grow strong and fast, and your yields be great! Peace Tcat


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful little girl... she looks so happy!!!

Since we are talking about life... go ahead and adopt a kid someday, lots out there that need it. Plus one thing nice about it... like growing with clones, you know their sex.

But seriously... congrats.

now GET YOUR GIRL SOME WEED!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Beautiful beautiful little girl... she looks so happy!!!
> 
> Since we are talking about life... go ahead and adopt a kid someday, lots out there that need it. Plus one thing nice about it... like growing with clones, you know their sex.
> 
> ...


Thats worth repping right there for so many reasons...... ^^^^


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

Best of luck with your new addition my friend. Mine is now 19 months, and it seems like only yesterday she wasn't even here.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Best of luck with your new addition my friend. Mine is now 19 months, and it seems like only yesterday she wasn't even here.....


I know exactly what you mean, I was thinking the same thing yesterday as I watched the girls running about making a mess playing


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks as always guys. I have a feeling it is gonna go fast. She is already a week old today, and it feels like we just got out of the hospital. 

The Mango seedlings are continuing to do well, they are working on their second full set of leaves. That WW clone is starting to take of nicely as well. Its almost on its forth new set of leaves, and growing quickly. 

I only had a minute to stop in and check things to, but wanted to say hey to everyone. Peace guys Tcat


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool, go be a dad.... We'll be alright.....


----------



## CaliGurl (Oct 16, 2009)

*OMG TC how adorable! congrats and best of luck man.*


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Cali, I was wondering when you might stop by and see the pics of her.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 27, 2009)

Well guys I'm glad to say that these mango plants are growing great. The largest of them is about 7inchs from the top of the hydroton. The others are about 2 inchs behind that. They are all looking very healthy, and will be going into the ebb and flow trays the end of this week. I'm only waiting to put them in now so the WW clone can get a better root structure before I transplant it. Its looking great, I topped it, and the large mango the other day. The WW is bushing out nicely, and I will be able to take clones off her in the next week or 2 finally. I'm going to put all these plants under my 1000w to veg for a bit, and I may set up some sort of screen to train them to, maybe I'll just LST them like my other bushes. Either way, I'm gonna go ahead and veg them for a couple weeks, and try to get them to bush out as much as possible. This will give me a good batch chance to take lots of clones, and let them put on some weight once I flower them. I will prolly take the WW out from under the 1000w and only flower its clones, and keep her as a mother. Thats when I'll finally set up my 400w mh again. I'll have a mother WW, and hopefully a mother mango under the 400, clones under my floros, and finally be able to fill my trays !! 

Well thats whats been going on any ways. Once I get my girls in the flood tray, and have things cleaned up finally, I'll snap some pics for you all. Its been extra hard to get on lately, I got a promotion at work, and have been workin 50 hours a week. That in conjunction with not having internet at the house, has meant not being online much. So any ways, I'll talk to you guys lata, Peace TC!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dude, do i got love for this place or what??






















.....Yep. That's right, lol. I love doin this shit tho, so sue me. All tats that are on my right arm and on my legs are my own work mostly. Im saving certain limbs for other artists, but most of the work is my own, so i can practice as much as possible 

Just thought i'd share 

-K1.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 1, 2009)

now that its broughten up.... Im going to copy cat and get some RIU tats mixed in with some original designs I do for some tats..... I don't have any, plan on only getting one..... but boy o boy will it be one hell of a tat when its done,


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 1, 2009)

is it easier, or do you do better detail work when not working on yourself???


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 1, 2009)

Ill +rep your RIU tats no problem. Thats what I call dedication


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 2, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> is it easier, or do you do better detail work when not working on yourself???


Personally i love tatooing myself. But hands down its easier to do work on other people. You dont feel it when your working on other people, so you pay more attention to the work, and not so much as trying to stay away from the super tender spots on the body. Its not painful anymore to tattoo myself, or get a tattoo period, its more annoying, lol. But yeah, way easier to do more detailed work, and easier in general to tattoo others. 

--N thanks for the reps  RIU is my family dude, i wouldnt give it a second thought to tat the logo on my body. Just not the full logo, on my arm where its obvious. I'll tat the lil seed dude anywhere though, lol. Hes my lil buddy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

how fine of lines can be tatted? in mm. ? I want a very very very intricate tattoo.....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 3, 2009)

As far a MM go, i couldnt tell you. But you can get as small as a 1round liner, which is just one super thin needle point. In my stock of needles, the smalles size i use is a 3RL bullet point. Which is pretty damn small, and allows me to do REALLY small, detailed work in the outline of a piece. I have over 1,000 needles of all different configurations, and the 3RL is the most typical needle used for detailed work. But if your tryin to get SUPER detailed, then you can special order the 1RL needles. 

And also i'd like to add something to my previous post -- As far as tattooing myself goes, what really makes it hard to do intricate work on myself is the fact that i cant stretch my own skin if im tattooing my arm. That's a really big factor when doing good work, because if you have the skin stretched nice n tight when you lay down a line, if its a little less than straight, all you have to do is let go of the skin, and the line you just did bunches up a bit, and you cant see any mistake that you may have just made - plus it makes the line appear thicker aswell. Same technique for shading and coloring. If you stretch the skin it covers more surface area, and then when you snap the skin back to normal, the color bunches up and appears to be more solid. Ive gotten pretty good at tattooing unstretched skin though, so i guess that means im getting decent at tatooing in general, lol. If you can do a good looking piece of ink without stretching the skin out, then imagine what a piece done by the same person would look like if he's tattooing somebody other than himself. 

--Here's just an instance of the difference between being able to stretch the skin out and not. Here's a tat i did on myself when i was still learning. Ive since fully colored it in rather than leaving it just shaded :







-And here's a piece i did on a buddy of mine. The coloring is abot 10x more solid, and the lines look way way cleaner. 






Its night and day. But i can pretty much tattoo anything nowadays man. Wether the skin is stretched or not, i can make it work and look professional. It's just a matter of taking your time. Here's a few pics of the tats ive done on myself. I need to take some updated pics of my sleeve, because its starting to come together now, but this was pretty much where i learned to tattoo, because i dont like practice skin, and i wasn;t allowed to tattoo anybody for 3 months, so i had to practice on myself, lol.






























































--The majority of those were done by me on myself. I threw a couple pics of other tats i did on other people when i first began, just because thats all the flash i have on my iphone. I was forced to take a digicam and put all my flash on the camera, and then make a flashbook and delete the pictures, but ive already done about 112 tattoos since ive finished my apprenticeship. and most of the work is much better than this stuff. BUT, i did just buy myself another kit so i can still tattoo at home (shhh, i could actually lose my chair at the shop for that shit), so every time i do a tat, if your interested to see how i progress, ill post a pic up on RIU (TC, ill make sure i do it in my own Journal from now on, lmao).

---Sorry for jackin your thread TC, lol, it was inevitable, hehe. 
But yeah Dragon, your gonna have to look more at the Artist's flashbook if you wanna know if its possible to do the detail your looking for. Go into your local tattoo shop and take a look at all of the past work hes done, and see for yourself if you think he can do it. Make sure you talk to him and voice your concerns before you get it done, and im sure that youll be able to find what your lookin for man. It's pretty easy to do some seriously small work, so unless your lookin for a picasso painting to fit on the head of a pin, then im pretty sure your in good shape, 

-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 3, 2009)

--The Weeble Wobble pulp Fiction guys were one of my first tats, cuz my kid loves Weeble Wobbles, n i love pulp fiction, lmao. The quality wasnt that great workwise, but ive touched it up and it looks pretty good.

--The Dead tat...The Outline was NOT my work. The asshole that did that tat wanted to charge another $120 to get it colored in, AFTER he completely fucked up the outline. I mean look at how fuckin bunched up the ink is in the border. That motherfucker fucked my homeboy's skin up for life, and i cant touch it up without fuckin turning it into something that doesnt look like its supposed to anymore.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 3, 2009)

hahahah u put DGAF on ur knuckles!!!! im sorry but thats worth laughing over


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 3, 2009)

No worries, i thought it was funny too, which is why i have LMAO on my other knuckles, lol  U gotta have a sense of humor man. What can i say, i love my tattoos. Besides, its not like i got them done for anybody else other than myself.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 5, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> No worries, i thought it was funny too, which is why i have LMAO on my other knuckles, lol  U gotta have a sense of humor man. What can i say, i love my tattoos. Besides, its not like i got them done for anybody else other than myself.


haha yep thats a good way to look at it


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys I havn't been around in a minute, but I finally managed to get on here, to say hi. 

Glad to see ya back King its been awhile. Hope shit is going well for ya buddy. The tats look sweet. Your work is coming along nicely. I'll have to post up some pics of my new ones here shortly. I have to finish getting my chest shaded, and colored, then I'll post up the pic. I never planned onit, but I ended up with a full chest piece recently. 

As for my garden....Things are going slow, I'm workin 50hrs a week now, and don't have much energy to fck with shit when I get home. I've got one WW that was a my surviving clone, and three mango plants. The WW is looking rough, I think I burned it aboutt 2 weeks ago, and its been slow coming back. I've got all the plants under my 1000w vegging away so hopefully I'll be cloneing next week if they are looking ok. The 3 mangos are looking great, nice and healthy, with any luck they will love being in the flood trays now, and will really take off. One of them is deffinitly female, tons of pre flowers, the other 2 I'm up in the air on still. When I clone them I'll take some before and after pics, so you guys can see whats going on. 

I'll try to get on more often, and post up some pics. Just busy kid....work...an such. So I'll catch you guys all later. Peace TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

I almost shit myself when I saw you posted again. Hang in there man, I know what your going through. I do HVAC and construction so I was going through the same thing over the summer. Glad to hear it wasn't because you got busted.

I'll be watching for your updates.....


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 2, 2009)

nice to see you back TC! good luck with it all dude


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys Whats UP!! FInally made it back on here to post up. Lol still no piucs, but quick update, and maybe some pics later today. Things have been crazy busy with work and the baby. My Gf also broke here hip a couple weeks ago, so that has sucked! 

My garden is doing ok, I've got 2 femasle mangos that are 3 weeks into flowering, and one WW aswell. All are looking nice, and I have clones from each of them too. I'm gonna be potting up the clones today, 2 are big enough that they are going right into the flood trays with 12/12. The rest will be going into some 18 oz party cups, and get watered by hand for a week of 2 till they are big enough to top. Then I'm gonna top them, clone the tops, and put the current clones into flower, maybe finally get a system going. I'm gonna try to keep a mother of each, but I've been running into problems here and there, and my numbers aren't really what I'd like to to be. I need to get some more seed ordered but that hasn't happened either. Well I'll try to get back on with some pics once I take care of my clones today. 

Hope everyone iis doing well, I miss you guys all the time. Peace TC


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 25, 2010)

good to see ya TC!
shitty bout your womans hip, u must be taking care of the both of em!
good luck bro


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> good to see ya TC!
> shitty bout your womans hip, u must be taking care of the both of em!
> good luck bro


We miss you too TC. Thanks for stopping by and letting us know what's going on. Think about you a lot my friend. Take care of your girl, I know you will.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 25, 2010)

POSITIVE VIBRATIONS...!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 26, 2010)

TC!!!! good to hear from you man. sorry to hear your girl messsed up her hip but its good you guys got the baby out of there before haha. keep the growing going!!


----------



## entreprenegro987 (Jan 29, 2010)

nice fungus brother. id eat ur fungus all day. lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2010)

Just saying high...

Heard from K1ng lately...????

Tell I said HIGH!!!  if you talk to him...

Cheers Bro!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2010)

Whats up everyone, thanks for all the good vibes! My plants appreciate it, they are looking happy as could be for the most part. Growing a noticeable amount pretty much every day. The clones are still alve, most of them look good, growin slow still, I only lost one from the transplant, but they are all in cups of hydroton now. I've got about 10-15 of them, I forgot to count. On the plus side, I know all my clones are females. 

Unfortunately gypsy I havn't talked to King in a few months, I might try to get a hold of him, see how things are going. I'm sure he's cool, he's pretty resourceful. 

So I've tallked about pics the last few times i've posted so I finally took a couple. Not like my old 10-15 picture posts, but heres a few for you guys. 
























Two are of my WW, the other 2 are of the 2 mango plants. I like the way the mangos are budding, but the WW still looks frosty and delicious, I love the way the WW smells too. All of them are about 4 weeks since they showed sex, about 5 since I changed the lights. I'll try to post up more often, hopw you guys enjoy the pics! About to smoke a bowl, so I'll catch you guys latta, and I always smoke one for RIU!! Peace TC


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Feb 2, 2010)

What's good TC? Good to see you're still growin'. Plants look great! I'm gonna start a new journal sometime this month, make sure you check it out!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 3, 2010)

damn fat buds, keep er up TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 4, 2010)

loooking ammmmmazing there TC!!!


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 6, 2010)

i c u still got the goodies ... ur girls are looking prime. no burn... but sharply serrated leaf blades suggesting that they are getting all the nutes they can use. Very Nice.
.


----------



## TokinJew (Feb 15, 2010)

Thundercat said:


> Honestly I wish I could have a big RIU smoke out party! it would be great to get to chill with some of you guys, and all be able to share buds and shit. We could roll up some blunts, and fire up the big screen!


everymonth or so i like to gather "the guys" around my area and fill a garage with the best smoke in town. we usually have a continual smoke session from 10pm till 4:20am. we need to do a RIU cup for each metropolis.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Kush, Chronic, and littlegrower, nice to see you guys too, thanks for swingin by as always. 

Thanks for the input gambler much appreciated especially from a gardener of your caliber. Glad to see your girls have still been doing well too.

So the girls are doing alright. I had some PH problems the week after the pics, but I got that straightened out. I just started flushing them, and will be flushing for 1-2 weeks. The mangos are starting to purple up , prolly from phosphate deficiancy, lol. But I'm not gonna complain at this point. The WW is starting to bend the stems nicely, and seems to be putting on weight still. Most of the fan leaves have yellowed on all the plants, but I've been running pretty low nute lvls the last few weeks. I messed my back up last week when I was topping off my rez. Its ok now, but was a long night in the ER. 

All my clones are really taking off now. I've got about 8-10 mango clones, I'd have to go count them, and 2 WW clones. I'm gonna clone all of them tomorrow, and put several into the flood tray to start them budding. I've also got about 200+ bag seeds from some decent mids i got a few weeks ago that I'm gonna get started, and then I'm gonna take the best of the seedlings, and fill my tray at least once before I move again in July. This time it will just be across town, but will prolly be a pain in the ass like usual. Gonna have to build another room, but hopefully I can fix some problems I had this time, and do a nicer job. I'll try to get you guys some pics at harvest in a week or two, and another update. 

Hope everything is good in all your little worlds, and even bettter in your gardens. 

Peace TC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 4, 2010)

Thundercat said:


> Whats up everyone, thanks for all the good vibes! My plants appreciate it, they are looking happy as could be for the most part. Growing a noticeable amount pretty much every day. The clones are still alve, most of them look good, growin slow still, I only lost one from the transplant, but they are all in cups of hydroton now. I've got about 10-15 of them, I forgot to count. On the plus side, I know all my clones are females.
> 
> Unfortunately gypsy I havn't talked to King in a few months, I might try to get a hold of him, see how things are going. I'm sure he's cool, he's pretty resourceful.
> 
> ...


 
Nice set of plants TC. Shame about having to move again, I'm glad we own our place. I'm getting ready to do a major remodel since we sold our other place and have some cash now...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys so its been just over a week since harvest. I took the buds out of the paper bags last night, and stuck them in some jars and bags. I ended up getting about 6.75 oz from the 3 plants. Over 3.5 of that was from my ww the rest from the mangos. Thats about where I expected to be at with the ph issues I had and all. The next batch is already looking great. One plant at about 3-3.5 weeks, 3 more mangos at a week and a half. The latest clones are looking great, about to put them into cups to spread their roots. I'll be putting 3 more mangos into the flood trays today aswell. I've got several WW clones, and after they take root well, and I take another batch off their mom, I'll put her into the flood tray too. So in the next 7-8 weeks I should have a 2-3 week cycle going with clones in the flood trays. lol just intime to move in july!!! yay!! But with luck I'll be moving to a better place, and I'll have a whole tray fulll of clones ready to go!! So heres some coffee table pics of the latest batch! First pic should be the Mango, second the WW. 













The WW is great as usual, mango is decent. One of the mango plants had alot more taste and smell. I think the ph issues effected the other much more. I'm gonna try to prevent that from happening this time. Hope you guys enjoy and things are well. Peace TC


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 22, 2010)

damn good to hear from ya TC, loooks good like usual!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2010)

looking bomb TC!!! sucks once you get your shit together that you gota get up and move. but im sure next house and grow will be even better!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2010)

chronic, littlegrower, whats up guys thanks for swingin over here. Ya it sucks that as soon as i get the perpetual thing worked out, i'm gonna have to move again. However i've learned alot in the last 9 months, and should have enough clones to fill one if not both of my trays at that point. 

I put 4 more clones into the flood tray yesterday, including a WW i didn't realize i even had, woot!! I've got a ww mom still vegging for more clones, and about 20 or so rooted clones I put into cups for the next 2 weeks or so. 3 ww 17-18 mango, I, gonna take some more clones thursday off the plants i just put into flower, and get the rooting too. So before long i'lll have clones coming out my ass like gypsy! lol.

I'll take some pics of the whole setup thursday for ya. peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 23, 2010)

hahah ya sounds great TC! keep up the good work and hope your kid is doing well.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got the perpetual going great and now I'm moving too. I've all but shut down the bud room as the house will be having showings and i can't control the oder that well. I have been slowly reducing numbers and will try to get up and running again when the move is complete. Good luck.....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2010)

Ya moving sucks!!!

But each time I've moved things have gotten more organized, and better planned. With any hope this time will be the best yet. I'm gonna try to be extra prepared, even gonna rent the new place atleast a month before hand, so I can get everything moved and situated easily. Heres some pictures of the girls. Everything is finally going well, and working out. The clones are doing great, and the flowering girls are happy as can be!! THe close ups are of the one mango that is about 3.5 weeks flowering. The other large plants in the trays are at about 2 weeks. 
* Both time frames are from when they began to show female flowers.

The rest of the pics are of the new clones I just put in a few days ago. 3 more mangos, and one WW. I'm gonna clone that WW this week, along with my other WW mom. Thats the large vegging plant in the pics. Then the clones are mostly Mango, of both phenos mixed. There are 3 WW thankfully. The plan is to clone the mom and the flowering girl, then once the 3 little clones are big enough, clone them all, and flower the mom before I move hopefully. We'll see how the timeing works out, but I'd like to have a good 10-15 WW clones by the time I move. Well heres the pics finally!  























































Hehe hope it doesn't take to long to load!! Little more like the old thundercat huh!! I'm feeling a bit more like the old thundercat, and hopefully my plants will show that! Peace TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey TC...!!!

Everything looks BEAUTIFUL....

I'd say you've definitely still got the hand....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 27, 2010)

looking good TC. some of those clones look a little scraggly but the others look nice. those buds look BOMB and are going to be tasty!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 28, 2010)

What's up with that stump in the back ground? is that something your trying to reveg or something you just chopped?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol, its something I cut about 2 weeks ago.......need to do some clean up! I'm on vacation for the next 7 days WOOT!! Gonna take some clones tomorrow, and do that clean up. I need to get my hydroton washed, and ready for more clones. I'm gonna prolly have 2-4 more ready to go straight into trays in about a week, then others I'll hold off for another 2-3 weeks. By then I should have a nice batch of widow clones again! Wait till the next pics, they are growing like crazy! Way better then the last batch I think. The Mango is totally covered in resin, and really beefing up!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thundercat said:


> Lol, its something I cut about 2 weeks ago.......need to do some clean up! I'm on vacation for the next 7 days WOOT!! Gonna take some clones tomorrow, and do that clean up. I need to get my hydroton washed, and ready for more clones. I'm gonna prolly have 2-4 more ready to go straight into trays in about a week, then others I'll hold off for another 2-3 weeks. By then I should have a nice batch of widow clones again! Wait till the next pics, they are growing like crazy! Way better then the last batch I think. The Mango is totally covered in resin, and really beefing up!


thats awesome TC!! enjoy your vacation and make sure you get that grow room cleaned up for some great pics!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2010)

Whats goin on guys!! 

The garden is flourishing! The oldest mango is about 7 weeks since it showed flowers, and is looking fantastic. Without the PH issues this time, the one pheno that smelled more is covered in resin this time, and smells great. Heres some pics, the WW is the white one in the corner and she is only 4 weeks. I'll be back later with a better update







































































peace


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks=YUM


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, so here's the better update! As I said the one mango in the corner (with the purple leaves) is at about 7 weeks since buds started, and looking great!! I think that it has about another week or so. I am going to check the trichs sometime this week just to see how they are looking. I'm in no hurry. The other Mangos (the tall ones in the pictures) are about a week and a half to two weeks behind that. 
I hit the hydro shop a few weeks ago and I got a new Eye Hortilux super HPS, so I finally have a new bulb instead of the hand me down bulb that I have been using. I also picked up more of the Envy nutes which the plants seem to really enjoy. I have been mixing Fox Farms solubles with the Envy to bulk it up. I finally got a new PPM meter and found out that the plants apparently love about 1800 PPM. It seems kinda high to me but it's working pretty well. Nothing is burning and the plants seem to be using nutes out of the leaves as they flower. 
Yesterday, after I took the pics, I added 4 of the good Mango phenos 1 WW clone and the WW mom to the flower room. I have 2 6" WW clones, 5 more that just took root and got transplanted into cups, and about 10 more that I took off of the mom yesterday. So from here on out, until I get more genetics, it will be mostly WW now that I have it going more perpetual. 
And before you mention it 5 O'clock, yes that stump is still in the background in the pictures but I did FINALLY get rid of it yesterday. I also cleaned up some other things and started cleaning my used hydroton because I'm going to need more soon. 
This is going to be the last batch that I put into the flower room until shortly before I move. I am goihng to build up a 'Clone Army' to take with me and start the grow at the next house. I hope for the best with all of your gardens, have a good night! 

Peace--TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2010)

great hearing from you TC! pics look amazing!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks man, hows shit going in your garden? I havn't been over to check out anyones threads really.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 25, 2010)

switched over from those LEDs to a 600w HPS so ive had to make a huge difference in temp control and proper ventilation. finally got it to a manageable temp and got some plants just now taking on full growth. stop by whenever you get a chance, your always welcome!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2010)

excellent man, glad your getting things figured out! 


So the WW mom is looking sweet already. She is responding very well to the trimming, and the LST I did. I'll get some pics in a few days, but she iis gonna be a little bush. You know I like my bushes!!! All the other clones seem to have taken the transplant very well. Looking nice and perky!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2010)

lol so i said I'd have some pics in a few days, and now over a month later still no pics. 

You guys wouldn't believe the shit that has gone down. I had finally got my setup into running order, with clones, and moms, and what happens? The electrical in my house screwed up about 1-2 weeks after my last post. My room was still fine, but none of the rest of the electrical in the house was working right. So i had to call the landlord, and then she called an electrcian. Well before I could do that obviously i had to clear out my basement. So thankfully with the help of a friend I was able to move all my girls ( some 7-8 weeks into flower) across town. Really i can't complain cus all in all it went pretty smooth, it was just a huge pain in the ass. I also had to disassemble part of my room to make it look a bit more discreet. Now to top it all off once we get a hold of the landlord, and the electrician, it turns out no one has to even come into our house to fix it, the problem was out at the pole!!!!!!

So after a few days of screwing with everything, i got my plants back, and most of my room is set back up. I didn't set up my veg part of my room again (the part i took down) because we are hoping to move at the end of this month, so i have several clones still getting babysat for me. Unfortunatly all 15 of the little WW clones I had taking root died in the process of all this. 

Now about a month after this all happened, we are still looking for a place to move, and the flowering plants are almost finished. They are only gonna be getting about 7-8 weeks cus of my time frame issues, but from experience I can say that this WW is pretty bad ass even only after 7 weeks. The mom is huge, buds everywhere, and good size ones too. I'm expecting 2.5-3 oz off her. The one surprise WW that i have, is turning out amazing, I'm expecting atleast an ounce off her, maybe more. Its a single cola plant that i never topped, and I am really hoping I am able to reproduce it in the future, cus the cola is Huge, and that is what the system i am running is designed to optimize. So far i havn't been able to get a ful tray or single cola plants, but if I can, and they turn out like this WW is, I think my production will go through the roof.

So thats whats been going on in my world, i hope your gardens are flourishing, and I'll talk to you guys soon!! Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 11, 2010)

TC- thats a huge bummer with the hassle of moving all your stuff and then the problem with the electricity was outside. the only upside is that you gained more experience taking down your set up which it seems like your going to need to do again once you find another place to live. those flowering plants you got going sound pretty nice and im sure they look BEAUTIFUL!!! cant wait to see some pics of them. sad to hear that the WW clones passed away, i guess that means your back to seeds for the WW? hope all continues to go well for you and hurry back for an update with some pics haha!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 11, 2010)

what a story!! good to hrear all is well TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for swingin over for my editorial, lol. 

Thankfully little, i did not loose all the WW clones, i lost the ones I was rooting, but I still have 3 more that were going to be the next moms. Those are bushing out nicely, and just waiting to be cloned off! Its a good thing to, cus all my WW came from one free seed I got with an order from the attitude. So there is no more, and for that matter i'm completely out of premium seed all together. I've got a big bag of bag seeds, but thats it, and i'd rather not go back to growing random bag seed at this point. 

PICS TOMORROW!!! 

Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol so again no pics, this time i went down to take them, and ended up harvesting the ones that were due. I'll take some pics thursday when i trim, and put them up. should be a pretty decent harvest.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2010)

Well the last 2 months have gone well!! Things didn't work out as planned but they never do so no biggy. I'm going today to put my first batch of perpetual clones into flower. They are about 2.5-3 weeks old since they busted out some roots!!! They are looking great all about 6-8 inchs tall should make some really nice single cola plants. I also have 4 monster plants flowering already. 4 or the 5 clones i saved from the electrical problem i had, that sat and vegged out for a month and a half or so. They are huge, and about 3.5-4 weeks since they showed flowers, and the buds are just stacking. I really will try to get some pics up when i'm done down there today. Hope everything is well for everyone, Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2010)

OK so my day went great!! Got all four big girls trimmed up and repositioned under the light better. Then put 16 of the 24 clones i had into the trays. I would have put 20 in but ran out of hydroton...... guess I need more if this is gonna be perpetual!! I didn't bother taking any more clones yet cus i still have 8 that are about 3 weeks old. I'll need to trim them up over the next 2-3 weeks before i flower more so I'll clone off those and my mother plant as needed to have another batch ready a few weeks later! Other then running out of my primary nutes yesterday, and hydroton today, everything is looking good!! I'll get some nutes this week once i get payed, and things should keep on rolling! 


Without any more wait.............2 months after i said i'd have some pics up.............with none of the same plants as the last time.................. heres *CATSLAIR*!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2010)

I want into the catslair, haha. Looks good brother. Don't think I've ever waited so long for pics... but they aren't disappointing. Crazy pitals on those buds. Super long. Love it. Nice clones. Sweeeet.

Oh, and btw since you been away, I found out I'm going to be a daddy for the first time in Feb. Can't wait for that. Thanks for letting me practise patience, lol.

peace my friend


----------



## Kushcrosser (Aug 29, 2010)

Lookin good bud, I took clones off of all 4 outdoor plants I have incase 1 of them turns out to be worthy of keeping.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like a giant bush in the back top left corner of the first pic!! surprised that thing hasnt exploded the pot with roots hahaha. how far into flower are the girls you showed the bud forming??


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for stopping over!! Nice to see you all. 

Congrats JIG, all I can say is it sure changes things having a kid! Mine is 10 months and just started walking. She has been being a total hellion the last few weeks. I took her down to my room yesterday, and let her smell one of my plants. She got this funny look on her face, then tried to bite it, it was great. 

Kush gl with those plants man hopefully atleast one turns out sweet for ya man!!

Little grats to see ya bro, that not only is a huge bush in that corner, there is actually a big bush in each corner off the trays!! I've got all the clones in the middle that are over a foot tall now, and about to really start budding. Then a bush in each corner that has about 3 months veg time. They are prolly the biggest WW plants I've had yet. The colas won't be as big as the ones on the original WW i had, but there will be a whole lot more of them. I'm expecting about 3 ounces per bush, and almost an ounce per single cola. Last harvest i had one single cola and a few that i had topped that were all the same age. The single cola came in at about 23g, and the topped ones ranged from 25-32g each, which is fine with me. From here on out its a numbers game, I'll keep taking clones, and filling the trays. I should have a pretty nice looking SOG before long. 

I'll prolly take some more pics next week once the clones have something to see, and I'm gonna try to get back to at least updating once a week for you guys!! Hope you all have a great week!! Peace TC


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 6, 2010)

Found this journal through Gypsy's, looking really solid bro!

Hoping you get back into the regular journal update rhythm!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome Colorado, thanks for stopping by!! 

I am trying to get back into the rhythm even if its just once a week. Here is the pics for this week! The clones in the middle have been showing flowers for a bit over a week, and have obviously stretched alot. I'm hoping that is about done, cus i'm running out off room. I would have liked to have my lights lower for them, but the bushs in the corners are so big I have my light up all the way. I think they should be about done, cus they seem to be really budding now. The other 4 bushs have been showing flowers for about 5 weeks, and are filling oout nicely. I'm gonna be cutting them at about 8-9 weeks. Well hers the pics, I for got to post an over view the other week so i got some this time, and some bud pics too! I just trimmed out the bottm 3rd of the clones which is why they look a bit bare at the bottom, but it should be all good. 









































































Hope you guys enjoy i'll be back in a while to check in with ya!! Peace TC


----------



## Kushcrosser (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good bud! I have kinda skipped through your thread, but I seen you was growing WW and switched to another strain. Was the WW not a good strain for you, and if so where did you get the strain. Just curious because I have WW and WR from GHS I was going to start in the spring.
Peace Kushcrosser


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually Kush this is still the WW. I was growing some mango also since i started the hydro project, but the WW is all i've got now. I loveit, been a great strain and seems to grow pretty easy. I wish it was GHS, but it was a freebie seed i got from g13 labs. I only had one seed, and she has been alive since last spring!!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you germ your seeds TC? It looks like you're using Jiffy pellets. Any soaking or just pop em in the Jiffys and water?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Sep 13, 2010)

Right on...I got some freebee's and the sharksbreath looks like the only 1 out of the 3 worth trying. The other 2 look like millet(tiny)...oh well, they were free.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 13, 2010)

looks great nice setup u got


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 14, 2010)

Colorado i just usually stick them in the moist jiffy pellets, in a warm spot. I havn't germed any seeds in while, but i usually have pretty good success. 

Kush if i remember correctly my WW was a tiny seed, and it has turned out sweet! I just found 3 super skunk seeds i had stashed with my spores from when i moved. I didn't know i had any more beans!! I'm not sure if I'm gonna put them in, I don't really have much more room, but we'll see. 

Hey cannabis thanks for stopping over. The setup is coming along well. I'll be in this garden till next August, then should be moving to a mediical state, and willl hopfully be able to set up in just a slightly bigger room, and be able to be a bit more organized. My flower room is currently only 8'x7' which doesn't seem bad, but with about 4.5x4.5 or that taken up by trays, it drastically cuts down on working space. 

Well i think I was right and most of the stretching is done. I havn't noticed much more in the last few days since I rearranged things down there. The bushes are stacking some weight nicely, and the single stem plants are starting to get some nice buds on them. Tomorrrow i'm gonna be taking another batch of clones to get them ready to go into trays in a few weeks. I'm not gonna be on a 2-3 week schedule yet, cus of how talll the plants stretched on me. I'm gonna wait to add more clones till i can take the bushes out and lower the lights a bit atleast for the first week the clones go into the trays. The taller clones will be low on light for a few days, but i think in the end it will all work ok. I also need to getmore hydroton before I am ready for more clones in the trays. 

Well guys i'm off to work!! Have a good one and i"ll talk to you latta! PEACE TC


----------



## Kushcrosser (Sep 14, 2010)

Right on TC...its always nice to find MIA seeds...lol Me and my woman have plans to move to a medical state too, its prob going to be Mich, or New Mexico. Hell, might not have to move if Cali passes Prop 19! If it does pass, I look for the domino effect to happen across the U.S. 
Anyway, I will be harvesting my big girl in about 8 or 9 days : )...should get close to a Lb. Getting coke can buds on her! 
Take Care


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 21, 2010)

So i've gotten terrible at keeping this all updated!! I try, but alot busier with life then I used to be. Things are still going pretty well, i just cut down all those clones last night. Its been about 6.5 to 7 weeks, a week or 2 earlier then i'd like, but i noticed a little spot of mold the other day, so I shut my pumps off and let them dry out a bit before i cut them. They look sweet and the mold seems to have stopped in it tracks. Im hoping for an average of about 20grams per plant, and i think thats attainable from how they look. I finally finished trimming those 4 big plants I cut a few weeks ago. They ended up being about 10 oz or so from the 4 of them. Not great, but not terrible either once i put the clones into the trays they had pretty limited light sadly. 

I've got 16 more clones taking root, and I'll take a few more next week for the next batch. This time i should be able to get a cycle going, and keep them a bit shorter. I'd really like to let them flower for 9 weeks, but seems like every time I run into mold around 7 weeks. I really need to get a dehumidifier and just run the humidity really low, see if that helps. I'm not sure what else to do. I would like to have about 30 clones in the trays at once, by adding 10 every 3 weeks, and cutting 10 every 3 weeks basically. This will leave me plenty of room for them all to get light, and if i can get them around 20g or more each, then that should equal some good numbers. 

Well guys as usual i'll try to be around more often and I really wish i had gotten some pics of all these single colas once they blew up, but i suppose next time. Maybe I'll take some finished product pictures for ya this weekend. Hope things are well, Peace TC


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 21, 2010)

dehumidifers come in handy, I used one to help speed up the drying process when I cut everything down. Had company coming to town, and couldnt have the house stunk up. Glad everything is going good for you.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 22, 2010)

Im really hoping i did'nt ruin the colas i just cut. I left them up on the plant for about 3 days with my lights on and no water to let them dry up a bit to try to stop the mold. Well sadly they are a bit crispy now. Hopefully it doesn't just burn up like nothing, i would hate to have a pound of barely smokable product. I might be making myself nervous, I'll get it trimmed tonight and tomorrow and i guess we'll see how it turned out. 

How'd your harvest turn out Kush?

Peace TC


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Oct 23, 2010)

hey TC, long time! what's new!?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey TC... long time.... glad to hear all is well... things are good here too... 

Well.. take care...


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 26, 2010)

I didnt weigh anything, but Im sure I got close to 7 onions off the 2 big plants. I got a quarter oz off a tiny little shit, and I still have 2 plants outside. Been out of town and just got back tonight...hopefully they havnt rotted from the rain. I ran into my dad while I was gone, and he hooked me up with 20 bubbleicious(Nirvana) and 15 SHIT(Mr Nice) I need to do some research on the "shit strain", I hadnt heard of it until now.
Take Care


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey guys nice to see everyone again!! 

Gypsy it has been forever how the cold northern frontier been this year? I havn't been over to your thread in a minute, but glad to hear things are well for. 

Smokedatkush, nice to hear from you too man. Hows everything been in your world, I know you've gone through alot of changes in the last year or so with your grows. Still got any of that KC 36 around?

Kush, sounds like it was a pretty good harvest, and a sweet hook up form your dad. I wish my dad hooked me up with genetics!! I'd really like to expand my selection some more, but i need to find something that will grow similarly to this WW so I don't get same plants that are way taller or way shorter then them. 

Im about to do some supply shopping, and then get the clones into beer cups. Most of the last batch of clones i took are popping roots, so i'l get them into cups for a week or 2 then into the trays and flowering. With any luck this round will truely start my perpetual cycle, I'm gonna be taking more clones sunday or monday for the next round. 

Really nice to hear from you all, thanks for stopping by, I need to trim this latest harvest still and i'll take some pics of that for you. This harvest turned out sweet, even though i had to cut it a week or so earlier then i wanted to, it is super dank. Im much happier with it then the round a few weeks before and they both had about the same about of time. The buds are way denser, and jsut totally caked with crystals. Well i'll work on trmming and see if I can get some pics for ya. Peace Guys TC


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 27, 2010)

I ended up keeping a clone from the taller plant, and Im glad I did! It has a bluecheese/skunk taste and smell, and will knock you on your ass. I had to pick that plant early due to the eye in the sky, prob could of went another 7 to 10 days. The thing that gets me is I have grown many strains from diff seed companies, and the bagseed I have been growing tops most of them! BTW, I found out that "SHIT" is basicly skunk#1...but Im sure its still kick ass being from Mr Nice. Anyway, I seen you was afraid your last harvest was too dry. If you are doing sog, on your next harvest toss in a few nugs(almost dry) and let them leach out into your crispy buds. That is if "you" plan on smoking it, because I know how it is when you let it get too dry. Smoking a joint is like a fast burning fuse Well take care, and post some pics if you get a chance. KC


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually the dryness was just about perfect. The hairs are a bit crispy, but its been sitting around since i cut it, and is actually turning into some of the best I think I've ever grown. I had let the plants dry on the stems basically, for almost a week with no water, and honestly as they've sat around now the bit of moisture that was left in the stems seems to be making its way back into the buds, and they are like I said just about perfect. Im really happy with this harvest. I only trimmed one of the plants so far, but it was about 25g and was an average size one of the plants. I have 2 that are for sure a bit smaller, and 3-4 that seem quite a bit larger/heavier. Im excited to get them trimmed and see what I've got. It also seems like the taste and smell are noticably more robust this time, which Im hoping I'll be able to reproduce in the future batchs. Well Im out going shopping peace!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 27, 2010)

good to see the recent updates TC! you even pulled gypsy out of his hibernation. hope you got your internet hooked up and will be on more! gets some pics up already haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy Halloween guys!!!! Update tomorrow !!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy Halloween bud!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 2, 2010)

happy halloween TC, few days late but good seeing ya around bud!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2011)

:trumpet: dum da da dum da da duuuumm 

So after another 2 month hiatus I'm back again!! Life is as busy as usual especially with the holidays and all. I hope those went well for everyone, things have been great around here. 
Not only an update tonight finally but more pics too....and Im not just saying that I already took them! lol My last harvest was pretty decent I ended up with abuot 12 oz from about 15 single cola clones, and I can say that it was the best tasting and smelling I've ever produced.

I've got 15 off my WW clones that are about 6 weeks into flower now. I changed them over back on thanksgiving, and they are looking delicious. Honestly I couldn't be much happier with them, I think I've figured out this strain, and it should be golden from here on out. I'm keeping a close watch for mold cus I still have yet to have a harvest without at least a small bit. That's kind of annoying, but I'm getting better at finding it fast, and isolating it. I have 10 clones i put into the tray last week, that are just starting to show the love, and another 12-14 i took today. So by the time these ones that are flowering come out, I should have another whole batch ready to go in. I'm working on getting it down to a 3 week cycle, right now its seeming like about 4 week, but we'll see how fast they root. 

I've been running the Fox farms grow big hydro mix this round, and adding the open sesame and chaching solubles to boost the mixture. I've also added a small amount of cal mag to hopefully maximize nutrient uptake. and what can i say they seem happy. I honestly only clean my rez about once a month of so, and just top it off and ph it in between. They seem to love it so im not gonna argue, and it seems to run more stable for me. I generally run the rez at between 1000-1400 ppm, depending if I have young clones in the trays. 

Well without further a-due here are the pics. Its all WW so not much to explain, mostly bud picks but also some pics of a few random clones, and the clones i took today. Hope you guys enjoy as always: 















































































That is a 1l/quart size ph bottle.



















*Oh ya and a big Happy New Years to everyone as well I wish you all the best!!!!!!*


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Jan 9, 2011)

so this is my room n another room that has somepotential. the rooms r beside each other but seperated by wood. n the plant is of my girl super skunk.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2011)

Those little girls are lookin good man! Seem very indica dom at the moment, and look nice and healthy! Room doesn't look to bad either a fan at one end, and i'd use white plastic on the walls to reflect the light back at the plants, but other wise looks good. Something you might consider, since i know you would like a few more numbers is doing a vertical set up. Either of those rooms would work but i'd say the wider one with the shelves already has a great start. Build some simple shelves up each side, and hang the light in the middle with no reflector. By using the shelves you can fit alot more plants into a smaller space. I've seen some awesome stadium style vertical grows on here that guys have done. You could prolly fit 3 shelves on each side with maybe 5-6 plants per shelf depending on how long you made them. Just a thought i had as soon as i saw the pics. Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

TC- glad to see an update! plants are looking amazing mann! you really have got the WW down with that SOG. i want to see that whole tray filled with nugs like that! keep up the great work and take care of your family! hope you had a good new years and holiday season.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking good bud! I dont get on here much anymore...life has been pretty busy.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for stopping over!! Nice to see you all. My holidays did go pretty well this year grower thanks for asking I hope yours did as well. 

I totally hear what your sayin Kush bout life being busy. 

These girls are going nuts! Totally covered in trichs, and I'm very glad to say no mold so far. They have been full on flowering since the beginning of december, and so its now about weeks give or take a few days. I gave the rez a dose of gravity the other day, and raised my light just a bit. I'm not sure what it will do to the clones that are young, but iit seemed to bulk up the flowering plants last harvest. Im gonna leave the big plants in the trays till next week some time, then pull them out and set them next to the trays to finish up without any water. Last harvest I let them dry on the plant under the lights, and it was the best tasting and smelling i've ever gotten so I'm gonna try it again. I'll leave them to dry for 3-4 days prolly, depending how they feel. 

My next batch of clones are kinda wimpy i am still trying to get a good mother plant. They are coming along though, several have started to pop roots so maybe the rest will by the weekend. I've wanted to get onto a 2-3 week rotation and use both my trays, but right now its seeming like 4weeks is gonna be more realistic. I may also just use one tray. I'll have to see how things progress over the next month or 2 i may set the other tray back up. We are planning on moving again in August, so im gonna have to figure everything out and start planning for that too. 

Well guys nice talkin to you all, and i imagine i'll catch ya in a while! Peace TC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

good to hear from you again TC with out a few months in between haha! i think you need to get a more permanent home in august! come out to CALI haha! keep up the good work and ill be waiting to hear from you again. get us some more pics too haha!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2011)

Well guys I wanted to stop by one last time!! 

Im retiring from RIU atleast as a poster. Everything is good, and life is moving in the direction I want, but that means finally going underground. Thanks for all the help and support over the last few years, I can't replace the knowledge that you've all shared. 

Peace Thundercat!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

aww what the fuck!!! glad to have been here while it lasted! good to hear everything is going well, hope to see you posting some day again. keep them green!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 6, 2011)

peace dog, or cat in your case hahaha good luck with everything TC!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2011)

Take care Thundercat. Hope life treats you well for a long long time.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 14, 2013)

What up Thundercat! Shnarf shnarf.

Thanks for the kind words. That pic in my avatar is Boom Motha Fucka, a cross of C4 x Caseyband that Highlanders Cave put together. That particular one was a Headband pheno... I lost the cut, but have some more beans of it. Sure is some fire! Lemme know if you'd ever be interested in some and I can tell the seed fairy. Have a good one! 

btw, as long as your around thought I'd fire your thread back up for ya


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks man, I suppose since we are here I'm not gonna walk away without posting. But I'm not planning on journaling things any time soon. We'll see maybe you guys will get a picture here and there. 

Nice snarf referance btw he was great!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2013)

Snarf was my favorite!  My friend and I still throw an occasional shhhhhnarf out there for shits and giggles sometimes. 

Thumbs up to pictures, too. I like those.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

If you look back like 2 pages you'll see what it usually looks like


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it for sure. I think in the end, I still like my ww the most, but it deffinitly is some good smoke. Its hard to describe the taste, not really fruity, but with a sweetness on the after taste. Looks like thats what I'll be smokin for the next 2 months or so till the next batch of WW is done. Well I'm gonna burn a bowl of widow with some hash on it, so I'll think of you guys, lol. Peace TC


You are awesome, nice grow man. Are you still growing shrooms? And are you still with that same girl?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Same girl as in my WW, yep still have it going about 4 years later now.

or 

Same girl my wife, cus I still have her around too.

Sadly I haven't grown any shroomys in the last 3 years that I've lived at my current place. I don't have any where very good here to do it. You need a nice clean area that has good stable and controllable temps. I was just reading a guys shroom journal the other day and it was stirring the fire to do it again, and gave me some good ideas for next time. Then I started reading back through my journal here and refreshing my old memories. I've still got my spore prints of at least 3 of the strains I had.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Well guys I've been gone for too long, and it feels great to be back!!

I really missed the community, and the friendships we have been able to build. I'm prolly not gonna go full out journal, but I'm gonna try to post some pics occasionally, and give you guys some updates of what I've got running. I'm pretty excited to have several new strains in the mix, and progressing nicely. Heres a few pics to get started, some of you may have seen a few of these but theres some fresh ones too. Most of my tray is filled with some bubba kush, they stretched a bit more then I wanted, but are very strong plants so I'm sure they'll do ok still. I'm a bit doubtful they will be quite what I'm used to getting, but I can't complain. I'm just glad to have plants in my tray. I started a bunch of beans over the last 2 months, several which came from a friend in NY which are supposed to be "something strawberry, I can't remember the exact name" is what I've been told. I'm hoping its strawberry cough but since I'll never know I've been calling it NY strawberry. I've got 5 of those, one of which is in the tray now, and is looking very impressive to me. I really like the node spacing and shape of the plant. I think it is gonna yield well, and we'll see how the taste and smell are. I've got clones of that and the other 4 strawberries, I'm hoping between the 5 I'll find a great keeper. I also started 3 of the 8 seeds I have found out of the pounds of WW I've grown over the last 4 years. They went straight into peat pellets and had popped sprouts in under 24 hours I was really impressed. I've cloned all 3 of those already, and one is in the tray sexing and flowering. I've one of my original WW in the tray, and a diesel plant I got from the same friend in NY. I've grown the diesel a couple times now, and its good but it stretches more then I wanted also. Most recently but far from least on my new menu is the addition of a dinafem critical jack, and 2 female seeds C99. I'm not sure which I'm more excited about, but I think the C99. Those seeds germinated kinda strange, one sprouted 2 sprouts, and the other one split at the first node like it was topped. Either way they are both happy and healthy so I'm happy. I'm really hoping I get a nice pheno of the C99 I here about pineapple, and grapefruit I think. I'm not really sure what the differences are, but I think I want the pineapple, because I also got some dinafem deep grapefruit seeds I havn't started yet. I'd love to have some C99 that tasted and smelled like pineapple, but I suppose I'm just hoping for something close to the original that has gained such a reputation over the years. All three of the newest seeds are still little seedlings so it will be awhile. I've got a handful more Bubbas, and a nice WW mother vegging as well. Should be a good year I hope. 

We still want to move, but havn't figured any of that out yet sadly. 2012 was an eventful year to say the least for us. About 6 months ago I decided it would be a good idea to buy a motorcycle, I had always wanted one and found a killer deal. I only had that motorcycle for about 2 weeks before I managed to total it into a guard rail. Over all, I'm ok, I had a few compression fractures in my back which are an aggravation more then anything. The worst injury I took was my right arm received a deep impact wound, which severed some nerves, and messed up the muscles. I've made a ton of progress in physical therapy, but still can't use my tricep, bicep, or deltoid on my right arm. So I've had to make some modifications to the way I do things, but all in all I'm doing better and growing again so thats huge. I've been so thankful for my garden through all of it. Its been a huge help with the pain, and helping me get off the man made meds(which I'm still in the process of doing) Its also been a huge help mentally, and a nice relaxation to get my mind off the other shit. 

Well guys thats about up to date, I'm sure I'll think of more stuff later when I get high(er). Until then I'll leave you with some pics of the stuff I've described. Peace guys and I hope to see you guys back and feel free to bring your friends. All my old info is still here on the shrooms, and my past grows, soil and hydro!










































if you guys want me to post the links instead of pics I will, I just like big pics!

Peace Guys and Welcome back

Thundercat Groooooooooows!!

TC


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 23, 2013)

Fuck dude nice little farm u got going on there.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 23, 2013)

I miss the C-99, always loved how the underside of her leaves would turn purple around 45-50 days. Im stoked to see an update bro. awesome


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Why thank you sir, about 2-3 pages back there is a few pics of my WW in full bloom. I did a round of shroom growing back around pages 20-40 I think it was. Then right after that I did a soil bush grow before starting my hydro. Its all in here, and who knows what will be next!!

The picture right above the C99 is my WW mom I've been training out the last month. Its about to turn into a clone machine!! Well over 20 nodes per branch that are all starting to grow straight up.

Thanks for swinging by guys, I look forward to getting fully back in the swing of things!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 23, 2013)

What kind of weight comes out when u flower in those 6 inch pots? The back log on his thread is epic.


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well guys I've been gone for too long, and it feels great to be back!!
> 
> I really missed the community, and the friendships we have been able to build. I'm prolly not gonna go full out journal, but I'm gonna try to post some pics occasionally, and give you guys some updates of what I've got running. I'm pretty excited to have several new strains in the mix, and progressing nicely. Heres a few pics to get started, some of you may have seen a few of these but theres some fresh ones too. Most of my tray is filled with some bubba kush, they stretched a bit more then I wanted, but are very strong plants so I'm sure they'll do ok still. I'm a bit doubtful they will be quite what I'm used to getting, but I can't complain. I'm just glad to have plants in my tray. I started a bunch of beans over the last 2 months, several which came from a friend in NY which are supposed to be "something strawberry, I can't remember the exact name" is what I've been told. I'm hoping its strawberry cough but since I'll never know I've been calling it NY strawberry. I've got 5 of those, one of which is in the tray now, and is looking very impressive to me. I really like the node spacing and shape of the plant. I think it is gonna yield well, and we'll see how the taste and smell are. I've got clones of that and the other 4 strawberries, I'm hoping between the 5 I'll find a great keeper. I also started 3 of the 8 seeds I have found out of the pounds of WW I've grown over the last 4 years. They went straight into peat pellets and had popped sprouts in under 24 hours I was really impressed. I've cloned all 3 of those already, and one is in the tray sexing and flowering. I've one of my original WW in the tray, and a diesel plant I got from the same friend in NY. I've grown the diesel a couple times now, and its good but it stretches more then I wanted also. Most recently but far from least on my new menu is the addition of a dinafem critical jack, and 2 female seeds C99. I'm not sure which I'm more excited about, but I think the C99. Those seeds germinated kinda strange, one sprouted 2 sprouts, and the other one split at the first node like it was topped. Either way they are both happy and healthy so I'm happy. I'm really hoping I get a nice pheno of the C99 I here about pineapple, and grapefruit I think. I'm not really sure what the differences are, but I think I want the pineapple, because I also got some dinafem deep grapefruit seeds I havn't started yet. I'd love to have some C99 that tasted and smelled like pineapple, but I suppose I'm just hoping for something close to the original that has gained such a reputation over the years. All three of the newest seeds are still little seedlings so it will be awhile. I've got a handful more Bubbas, and a nice WW mother vegging as well. Should be a good year I hope.
> 
> ...


Hey, you should start a new thread so it's easier to navigate and post the link in here


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

lol the back log and the info is what makes this thread epic in the first place!! 

I considered starting a new thread, it just seemed like the rest of my grows would fade to black if I did.

Mongo with my WW and even when I've ran the bubba kush before, I can usually get between 20-30g per plant. If I put in 10-12 clones I usually clear 8 oz plus popcorn. I've got 25 in right now, so I'm figuring some where around 18, but only time will tell. I may get surprised in either direction. I've got a second tray that I may set up when I take the diesel out of the screen by the wall. I am also gonna order up some smart pots to try running in my trays, I'm thinking it could be a good way to get even more air to the roots. I found some nice gro pro square smart pots that are like 6"Lx6"Wx7.5"H I think so they would be almost the same size as my pots. If I put up both trays, I'll be able to run about 20-24 plants per tray, usually with about 10-12 plants in each harvest cycle about every 3 weeks or so. I've only had both trays full a few times though, its tough to deal with that many clones, my veg space is very limited.

I will say don't quote my giant picture posts, and the pages won't be as long. lol


----------



## Roomie (Jan 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I will say don't quote my giant picture posts, and the pages won't be as long. lol





I might have subbed twice. Happy journaling, TC!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Heck you can sub as many times as you want to roomie, we got plenty of extra chairs. I may even install a hammock for nice after noon visits.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2013)

So a couple weeks back I decided to use up all the trim I had laying around and make some Iso hash for the first time, and some more butter. Well The Iso came out great, I tried 2 different techniques of making it, and got 2 very different but both great products. I did the standard shake it around with the alcohol method, and then straining it and filtering it. Turned out a rather green liquid, and a very black hash. Pretty good, and I didn't weigh what I started with but I got like 4-5g of this end product. I took this which was very sticky, and almost oily, and mixed it with a bunch of keif I had around until it was the consistency of nice hash, and not completely sticky to the touch. This stufff smokes great, a little bubble, and it cooks off to a clean white ash. I've been doing hash hits from under a glass the last 2 days, all I can say is fuck ya! The second time I tryed a different technique, and kinda modified it for my liking. I used less material, and just poured the alcohol over it into another container. I then repeated this several ties with the same alcohol, but with fresh material. This resulted in a waaaaay cleaner oil. And it truely was an oil. It was a beautiful amber color and perfectly clear. At room temp it was very thick and sticky, but with just the tiniest bit of heat it liquified. I don't have an oil rig, so I found that dropping some on the inside of a blunt wrap before I rolled it worked awesome. I had no good way to weigh it, but II was smoking on it for a couple weeks, and I also used some of it mixed with cocnut oil to treat the wound from my motorcycle accident. I've only been using it for about 2 months, but it REALLY seems like the wound is healing so much faster and the skin seems to be repairing itself with hopefully little to no scar. So all in all the ISO experiments were a huge success I think, and I'll be making more after my next harvest. Along with that I got about 6 sticks of butter cooked up.

What made me think of all this is I am sitting here eating a bowl of homemade strawberry ice cream with a special cookie crumbled up on top! Not tryin to be a dick, just thought I'd make you guys a little jealous for a change. 

peace TC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So a couple weeks back I decided to use up all the trim I had laying around and make some Iso hash for the first time, and some more butter. Well The Iso came out great, I tried 2 different techniques of making it, and got 2 very different but both great products. I did the standard shake it around with the alcohol method, and then straining it and filtering it. Turned out a rather green liquid, and a very black hash. Pretty good, and I didn't weigh what I started with but I got like 4-5g of this end product. I took this which was very sticky, and almost oily, and mixed it with a bunch of keif I had around until it was the consistency of nice hash, and not completely sticky to the touch. This stufff smokes great, a little bubble, and it cooks off to a clean white ash. I've been doing hash hits from under a glass the last 2 days, all I can say is fuck ya! The second time I tryed a different technique, and kinda modified it for my liking. I used less material, and just poured the alcohol over it into another container. I then repeated this several ties with the same alcohol, but with fresh material. This resulted in a waaaaay cleaner oil. And it truely was an oil. It was a beautiful amber color and perfectly clear. At room temp it was very thick and sticky, but with just the tiniest bit of heat it liquified. I don't have an oil rig, so I found that dropping some on the inside of a blunt wrap before I rolled it worked awesome. I had no good way to weigh it, but II was smoking on it for a couple weeks, and I also used some of it mixed with cocnut oil to treat the wound from my motorcycle accident. I've only been using it for about 2 months, but it REALLY seems like the wound is healing so much faster and the skin seems to be repairing itself with hopefully little to no scar. So all in all the ISO experiments were a huge success I think, and I'll be making more after my next harvest. Along with that I got about 6 sticks of butter cooked up.
> 
> What made me think of all this is I am sitting here eating a bowl of homemade strawberry ice cream with a special cookie crumbled up on top! Not tryin to be a dick, just thought I'd make you guys a little jealous for a change.
> 
> peace TC


I have wanted to eventually get into Salve and oil treatments for different things by using/mixing Cannabis oils/extracts. Awesome to hear, but sorry you got hurt bro. Speedy recovery man.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2013)

Its been going really well the last few months, I'm prolly not gonna get 100%, but I'll do the best I can with what I get! Just looking to figure out my next step like I'm always talking about. I feel like I'm on the verge of something big, and just need to get my ducks in order to make it work. 

Some guys bitch about ISO and BHO, I did ISO because it had way less fumes then BHO which you MUST do outside. I highly recommend a small glass or metal dish for the oils and such, they will stick to plastic bad. The ISO worked great like I said and I would totally recommend giving it a try. The oil blended into the coconut oil with just a small amount of warmth, I've also read about people mixing these and putting them in gel caps for meds. I've just started getting into the concentrate thing, but its pretty neat all the stufff you can do. I do think that concentrates are where the truest healing power is too.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, and I mean to combine it with other oils, herbs, minerals, etc. I want to experiment around and do some research sometime. its years away for me. So much to do first. 

Good that your healing well. 

Im too baked to talk about hash making right now. haha.

But when you get out here.... we should be neighbors


----------



## newweedman (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Mr.Ganja, Im here and sub'd up. Nice......


----------



## Roomie (Jan 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Its been going really well the last few months, I'm prolly not gonna get 100%, but I'll do the best I can with what I get! Just looking to figure out my next step like I'm always talking about. I feel like I'm on the verge of something big, and just need to get my ducks in order to make it work.
> 
> Some guys bitch about ISO and BHO, I did ISO because it had way less fumes then BHO which you MUST do outside. I highly recommend a small glass or metal dish for the oils and such, they will stick to plastic bad. The ISO worked great like I said and I would totally recommend giving it a try. The oil blended into the coconut oil with just a small amount of warmth, I've also read about people mixing these and putting them in gel caps for meds. I've just started getting into the concentrate thing, but its pretty neat all the stufff you can do. I do think that concentrates are where the truest healing power is too.


Have you or anyone you know tried the e-cig vaporizers for hash oil? I've seen a few questionable products online, no proof it actually works.


----------



## Mr. Green Scene (Jan 25, 2013)

Lookin' sweet T'cat.........................................I tried to get through this whole thread but couldn't do it. Mushrooms eh?............

I have a funny story about picking mushrooms, maybe I'll share it one day.

Anyway, I'll be watching here to see how you progress......................and I hope for a speedy recovery for you, I hate motorcycles.........I've wittnessed some serious carnage and death of youthfull people, on bikes.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for swinging by everyone, it feels nice to have the thread back up and running. 

Dragon you know how important good neighbors are! Have you looked at Pheonixtears.com or [video=youtube;5fhJvdHrxX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fhJvdHrxX8[/video]

Roomie I have heard about the vape cartridges, I was reading a thread the other day where the guy was talking about getting some of those. I love the idea, esspecially if they didn't have a strong smell. You could get away with carrying an e-cig almost anywhere. I don't know much more about them, not living in a med state limits my exposure to some of the cool new stuff. I used to work with a guy that was all into "vapeing". He was always ordering these different flavored oils with nicotine in them, and walking around with this big silver hand held vaporizer. We made fun of him pretty bad, I mostly thought it was dumb cus I think cigs are dumb. My one concern I'd have with the e-cigs, and the vapoizing like he did was that the oils he used where made out of ethaline glycol and other chemicals which are basic components in antifreeze. I never liked the idea of vaporizing antifreeze, but some pure hash oil would be a very different story.

Hey Mr. Green scene glad to see you made it over. I wouldn't suggest trying to read it all in one sitting, there is a fair bit of use just bullshitting around hanging out at different points.
The shrooms were such a fun and educational project. I really can't wait to do it again as soon as possible. I've found over the years the only way to get shrooms reliably is to grow them myself. I'd love to hear your stories about them, but I can say I have never picked wild ones. I don't have enough experiance with wild ones to trust myself. My weed growing part of the journal started right after most of the mushroom stuff(wasn't sure how far you got). 

I've always loved riding dirtbikes and quads off road, but this was my first street bike. I guess I can say I got it out of my system quickly, cus I'm not planning on getting another. The most frustrating thing is simply that I wasn't even being dumb when I wrecked. I wasn't going super fast, or trying to do tricks of any thing dumb, it was just my inexperience and a tricky corner. 

So things were still looking great last night, all the plants I took the clones off are growing back nicely. They will all prolly get turned into either 2 top, or 4 top mothers over the next few weeks. As soon as this round of clones is rooted, I'm gonna try to get another batch going and try to get back on a cycle. Wednesday night I took a few side branchs off the flowering girls that had gotten lankier then I wanted. I think it will be the last trim I do, and just let them turn into colas now. I took 4 of the small bottom branches off the strawberry that is in flowering, and cloned those. They have only had flowers for a few days so I'm hoping those ones take. They weren't quite big enough the last time I took clones off it before flowering. That will give me about 6 off that plant, and if it flowers out nice, I'll either re veg it into a mom, or just turn one of the clones into a mom. Not sure, I guess it will all depend on how fast they grow, and how good they flower out. 

We'll I'll quit rambling for now, but if you guys have any ideas, I'm toying with ways I can try to improve everything.


----------



## nyquilkush (Jan 25, 2013)

love ur set up


----------



## nyquilkush (Jan 25, 2013)

reail nice got to love it


----------



## GK1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey bro,
Nice set up. I read somewhere you are using the lucas method......if you're interested in trying something different next time hit me up....the latest research points to a different ratio than 1-1-2. Pretty cool shit to play with. Peace.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2013)

I used the lucas method the last 2 runs, which I took right out of hightimes. It wasnt even 1:1:2, it doesn't call for any of the gro, it was composed of just the micro and bloom. They said it had enough N in those 2 mixes that you didn't need the gro, and I had pretty good results honestly. Very comparable with anything I had tried in the past. This run I have been following closer to the GH recommendations on the bottle, giving that a try. 

What do you have in mind, I'm open to new ideas.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey TC, been meaning to post on yer thread for a bit. Wanted to say how happy I am that you didn't get any more hurt. I'm glad you are here with us and here for your little one. Get better soon bro.

 happy sunday!

oh.... floppy lives. Sorry I didn't get your post about removing the leaves. You get full credit.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

lol I wasn't looking for credit but thanks bud. I was just hoping floppy would make it. Some people are really against cutting stuff off their plants, but I've had similar things happen and sometimes they just need some surgery.

I'm glad you made it over, its great being here with everyone. 

The last 6 months I've been home and off work, which has sucked in some ways. However right from the beginning its been awesome to be home with my daughter. She just turned 3 and is growing and learning so fast. Its amazing to get to spend this time with her, and get to be part of all of it. Normally I would be at work 8-10 hours a day often times until after 9 at night. So there wasn't alot of time to spend with my daughter and wife. Now I get to read to her, and play with her all day, we have a pretty good time, she seems glad to have me at home.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> lol I wasn't looking for credit but thanks bud. I was just hoping floppy would make it. Some people are really against cutting stuff off their plants, but I've had similar things happen and sometimes they just need some surgery.
> 
> I'm glad you made it over, its great being here with everyone.
> 
> The last 6 months I've been home and off work, which has sucked in some ways. However right from the beginning its been awesome to be home with my daughter. She just turned 3 and is growing and learning so fast. Its amazing to get to spend this time with her, and get to be part of all of it. Normally I would be at work 8-10 hours a day often times until after 9 at night. So there wasn't alot of time to spend with my daughter and wife. Now I get to read to her, and play with her all day, we have a pretty good time, she seems glad to have me at home.


Hell yeah bro! Me and my kids have had nothing but a bunch of time together since the first. Its so nice the way they come in one by one in the mornings and cuddle up with me, then slowly drag me out of bed to make big breakfasts! Coloring, painting, reading.... and my daughter Loves gardening with me, she is the real green thumb . I also suffered some losses and injuries in my own form... and there they are to heal from the inside out 

And that was a good call about the little floppy. I dont think I saw your post, I should have paid more attention. good eye bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

So today marks the end of week one for all the girls in my tray. They are all looking nice and buds have began to fill in. I've got one WW in there that hasn't started to show, but I only put her in last weekend so she's a week or so behind. I also topped her a day or 2 after I put her in, so she is going to be interesting. I topped it just above the 2nd node(UB style) and its started to grow into 4 stems each about an inch long now. I'm thinking with it about to start flowering they might only get to be 6 inchs tall, but if its female then I have a clone so its all good. 

I'm actually hoping that one of these seeds I started from my WW will be a male. I think its unlikely since I got them from a female that selfed them, but it would be sweet. I'd love to find a male WW that I could then cross with my female WW and perhaps the strawberry and C99 as well. Then my WW would really be my WW, not G13 labs WW. I've always wanted to do some breeding, but all the males I've ever got were full blooded sativas, and I didn't care to bother with those.

The seedlings were looking great last night, the self topped C99 (which I'm calling #1 for now) is on it second set of leave. So is the critical jack, and its looking real nice. The twin C99 (or #2) is also looking good, moving slow as expected, especially since its a twin. Its working on its first leaves on both sprouts. 

All the other girls that I topped last week are looking great, and developing some nice regrowth. They are all turning into nice multi top moms, I am thinking about busting out some bondage and doing the mainline thing on them. I had never had a name for it, but thats how I like to grow bushes. When I did my bush grow back in 09, I had trained them, and tied them into the "manifolds" and then all my growth basically came out of there. Makes for a very nice uniform bush, and buds. My WW mom is basically been trained that way.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

The larger of the twin sprouts is getting larger still, its working on it second set of leaves now. I really wish I had about twice as much room in my veg room. I'd like to put all my girls I think are gonna be moms in some soil, but space is limited.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2013)

Things continue to go well around here for the most part. All the seedlings are getting much bigger, the critical jack being the largest of them. Its on its 4th node I believe and growing strong, if its roots aren't down to the res in the cup yet they will be soon. Then I'll prolly top it once its big enough to clone, and try to get her (feminized so it should be a her) going. 

The flowering girls are looking pretty good too. The strawberry is starting to get some fading towards an orangie yellow color on some of the upper fan leaves. I'm not really sure why or what it is. I'll get a pic tomorrow, it doesn't look like N and the rest of the plant is nice and dark green so I don't think it should be. I've considered maybe Mag but I think I've had my PH in the right spot, I do have some epsom salt I could try adding. I'm gonna do a res change and a plain water flush tomorrow and flush it for 24 hrs, and see what happens. The only other thing I've noticed are some tiny rusty spots on the diesel fans they don't seem to be getting much worse but it concerns me. I really wish I had better water to work with, my tap water sucks horse sac. The house also doesn't have enough water pressure to run an RO filter I already tried that. Once I get the pictures up maybe you guys will have some idea what it looks like to you. I'm currently right about day 19 and they are already frosty as hell and stink to high heaven. One of these days I really need to wire my bigger fan and replace the little booster fan I have moving air. I also am going to get another oscolating fan to put at the opposite side of my garden. The tray is honestly a bit over filled, its getting pretty tight in there especially with the 4 headed WW. 

Thats looking interresting, it stretched up about 3 inchs more then I wanted it to, which surprised me since it was topped after it had been in 12/12 for 3-4 days. That being said, I'm gonna pinch the bottom of the branchs a bit, and try to sturdy them up. It has started setting flowers now so I think it will be lookin good other then how much space it takes. 

I'm hoping to figure out what I'm gonna do for a res, and get my second tray set up, or maybe spring and buy a 4x4 hmmmmm. I did just get my taxes done I might have to toy with this. GOD I need more space to veg in!! What kills me is I have more basement space, but the way the joists on the ceiling are layed out It would be a bitch too add onto my rooms. I did just this minute get the thought of buying a tent to have more veg space. That would be easy enough hmm, I'm getting all kinds of ideas my wife is not gonna want to hear. Pick up a new 400 or get my old one back maybe, and finally have someplace to keep my mothers. 

Well I'm done rambling for the moment, I'm sure I'll have a another novel tomorrow with the pics. You guys have a great night! 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2013)

I did have a great night. THanks. Can't wait to see the pics. Sounds like thing are moving right along.

At my place we have out of control water pressure. I think it actually broke my ro filter it was too high.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally got around to subbing. Hope your rehab is going well.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I did have a great night. THanks. Can't wait to see the pics. Sounds like thing are moving right along.
> 
> At my place we have out of control water pressure. I think it actually broke my ro filter it was too high.


Your lucky on the water presure man, though I suppose I wouldn't trade my basement for your water presure. 

As par my usual I didn't manage to get the pics, been a super busy couple days with Drs. appts and some family stuff. I've only been in my room for like a half hour last night to water the clones and check my ph. Everything was looking good so I'm not stressin to bad. The def if thats what it is wasn't looking much worse so maybe I already fixed it. I told the wife she has to deal with the kid tomorrow I gotta spend a few hours downstairs. The annoying part is I'm running my lights 5 pm till 5 am since its so cold here at night to keep temps more stable. So the only time I can get in there is in the evening at which point I am often rather tired unfortunately. I can't wait till it warms up a bit and I can go back to my usual noon till midnight cycle. 

Thanks for swinging by greatdane, rehab is going really well I have an awesome physical therapist!

Peace guys I'll catch ya tomorrow!

TC


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

Well as usual with me, I'm a few days late on the pics, but I'm not gonna say a dollar short. Today marks the completion of week 3 for my plants since they started getting sexy for me. (well all but that one WW its at 1week) The flowering girls are blowing up, and looking at the last pics I posted really showed me how much. So with out further ado:

First off we have a group pic from last time, and once form this time.











Next we have a couple of the Bubba kushs from different angles.
















frosting on the edges






Here's a few of the diesel











and last but not least of the flowering girls is the strawberry











and one more group shot from another angle






I changed my res yesterday and its filled will nothing but ph'd water, and a little epsom salts. I told you guys I noticed some discoloration and light brown spotting. These are the pics of it, sorry about the hps you know how it is. The first is the brown spotting on the diesel, the second two are the discoloration on the strawberry.
















I'm not sure exactly whats up with those, I was thinking it looked like mg with the spotting. The rest of the plant(s) are all nice and dark green so I didn't think it was N unless they are locked out which is why I'm giving them a flush. Any ideas guys?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know about the spots, but the rest of everything is amazing looking. Sorry I'm not help.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

I figured I'd post them seperate cus that was so huge, here are a few of the vegging girls as well.
The Cindys, I think I'm gonna take one of the twin shoots off and clone it once its big enough, and just leave the single stem. The other one that "topped" itself, I am gonna let get big enough I can take both tops off as clones, then let the rest bush out as a mom.











critical jack almost big enough to clone






Widow mom last time and this time











and everything else











I actually took another 25 clones yesterday half off of the WW mom, and the rest off of the other WWs and strawberries. I found that of the 5 strawberries 2 were males, which I have gotten rid of already. I do still have the clones I took from them, I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with those yet. I'm running basically the normal 3 part GH recipe cut down just a tad so I've been about 800 ppm and other the the issues I've mentioned the plants seem really happy. I've been adding the floralicious, and some superthrive to the mix as well, I can't really say I've noticed a difference then usual but maybe I'll notice some by the end. I am gonna go get some cal mag, and I already need another bottle of PH down. My water PH here is so high, I have to add about 1 tsp per gallon to get my water down in the right area. 

OH YA!! Soooo I'm super excited I mentioned it at one point but it is now offical I will be attending the first annual HighTimes Cannabis cup in Denver for 4/20 this year!! I've wanted to go to amsterdam for many years, but its never happened I figure this is gonna be the next best thing. I've already got my tickets, and have been finalizing everything else. Is anyone else going to make it this year?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know about the spots, but the rest of everything is amazing looking. Sorry I'm not help.


Lol its all good man, I've never had to deal with to many def. problems so I've never gotten good at diagnosing everything either. I read and read, but this looks like that which looks like this, if you get what I mean. Thanks though man I've been really happy with how they have progressed in the last 2 weeks, it makes me very eager for the next 5.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

I know some peeps on the 600 thread are going to the cup. Giggles, Dr. Amber Trichome, Hotsause, Whodat (?), Cannabiscult, and more possibly.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 10, 2013)

I would have to say it looks to me like a calcium deficiency.. Could be wrong. But thats what it looks like.

glad your on the road to recovery TC. Didn't even realize that the first post was from a journal long long long long ago.. damn near different galaxy. 
lol, might need to make a new thread. I do see the point in not losing the info from your other grows. And I bet it's timeless seeing the first pics of your daughter. 

Glad your back

Here's a link from a diff forum. Complete guide to sick plants. good to keep around. bookmark it.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 10, 2013)

By the way if it is Strawberry cough your gona like it.. my girlfriend loves it. Thats what she would normally buy from Harborside if they have it.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what kind of strawberry it is, kinda a mystery they were gifted seeds that the guy couldn't remember the name of lol. Calcium def I can deal with, my current treatment plan will cover that I believe. I was just down checking my levels and topping off with water. They drank 3 gallons off water since last night, and the ppm went up in the res so I believe that means the flush is doing its job, and they like it. I'm gonna continue the flush through tomorrow, and then change the res out and get back on a regular schedule I will be adding some calmag I believe to try to compensate a bit. I ended up running some calmag lsat go around too, but I thought I'd try it without this time since I was changing the nutes a little. Apparently it didn't matter. I was also wondering last night if my res might be getting cold, and that is messing with nutrient uptake? I've honestly never checked my res temps because in the summer it stays cool enough, and in the winter well I've never even thought to mess with it. I might have to take the temp, and through a fish tank heater in there to warm it up a bit. 

Thats a good link thanks A&C, I agree like I said that it could be cal, reading down through that page made me also question if the manganese could be a/the problem.


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 13, 2013)

Uhhh, if the cannabis cup is in Denver this year and tickets are still available, I'll be grabbin em' up in a day or two. Unfortunately, someone will have to babysit my ladies for a couple days, but I think it's worth it. Fuck yessssss. You've made my day.


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 13, 2013)

Dude. I'm so fucking excited. I will be there, mon. I just wish I could've gotten a VIP pass . I need to look into what the differences in VIP, Judges, and regular passes are before I buy one, but we should smoke a MASSIVE blizzunt if we're there on the same days


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm going to be at the event both saturday and sunday the 20th and 21st I think it is. The award ceremony is sunday night. I wanted to get the VIP tickets as well but we ordered our tickets a few days to late. As far as I know there isn't any difference with the other tickets. The VIP gave you access to the concert, and I think a special VIP area is all that I know of. Either way it should be a blast, I'm not sure what its all gonna be like. Considering that it still isn't legal to sell it, I'm really hoping I don't have an issue hooking up once we get out there. I don't figure it will be I've always been able to hook up in places where it is completely illegal so I'm guessing I'll be ok.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

So I forgot to mention it, but when I was taking those clones the other night I found that 2 of the strawberry plants I've been growing from seedling were showing male preflowers in my veg room. So I shopped those 2 of the 5 I had, and will toss the clones I have too. Not really a big deal I had 5 plants started hoping I could keep one, so I still have more to chose from. That being said, the strawberry I have in flower now which is looking and smelling amazing, just showed a few nanners on it. I've plucked them off and I'm gonna leave it a few more weeks to mature more before I chop it. I'll keep watching for more nanners, and try to control it. The plant is so sticky I would be very surprised if it dropped pollen, if it got on anything else. I've got a bunch of clones off that plant since I knew it was female so I'll run those and perhaps they won't hermie. Its possible it had to do with whatever the nute issue was with that plant perhaps I stressed it to much. Either way even if it has a couple seeds, I am certain its gonna be killer smoke from the looks of it at only 3 weeks. The diesel also had a few nanners, but I knew that was a problem with that plant thats why I havn't been running it. This one that is in was my very last clone of it I figured what the hell. 

I went to the hydro store yesterday cus I need some ph down, and I wanted to get some calmag instead of messing with epsom salts. Well I had to buy a gallon of ph down thats all they had, and I got a bottle of clerex too to finish this flush with, and use in the future too. When I was looking at the calmag, I glanced at the bottle of sweet from botanicare, and read the ingrediants. It basically has the same amount of cal, and mag as the calmag did, bit it also has a bit of iron and potash as well, so I decided to get that instead of the calmag, and run it the rest of this harvest. I'm gonna change the rez out today and refill with my regular GH schedule plus the sweet and the floralicious I've been using. The plants have been really happy with only about 800 ppm so far so I'm gonna set my rez back in that range and see what they do. In the past I've ran my res up to about the 1400 ppm mark with no issues but all the plants have been so happy at the lower level I didn't want to chance burning them, or locking them out. I've always kinda felt like less is more this is the lowest I think I've ever ran my res for this long of a period, but again I have a hard time arguing with how they look.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 16, 2013)

those spots look like a calcium def to me, but besides that it looks absurdly tasty, you going to have a pretty fat harvest


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 16, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

The New Jim Jones said:


> those spots look like a calcium def to me, but besides that it looks absurdly tasty, you going to have a pretty fat harvest


THanks for checking it out man. I'm pretty pleased with how they are looking. Today is 4 weeks completed for them so most of them have another 4 to go. I usually get between 20-30 grams a plant, so I'm figuring on some where around 20oz from the 25 plants, should be a good harvest. 

I actually cut that diesel down today. I have bought weed for the first time in a few years the last couple weeks, and I'm already fed up with paying for crap. It had shown a few nanners so I'm not heart broken about it, and it has decent buds and tons of resin on it so I know I won't get weight but I'll have enough smoke till the rest of the harvest at least. I think in the next week I'm gonna be getting a 4x4 tray which will allow me to run between 40 plants under my light instead of being pretty maxed at 25. 

All the girls are looking great after refilling the res and hitting them with fresh nutes. I haven't noticed the strawberry leaves getting any worse so hopefully I fixed the issue. The girls in veg are looking great a few of the clones are already really taking off with growth which is why I want to get the new tray soon. I fed all of the seedlings and clones with a 500ppm veg solution the Cindys were looking a bit yellow today to I figured it was time to feed them. None of the new clones have roots yet but its still early on them and they all look good not wilted or anything so thats good. I think thats about it hope you guys are having a great weekend!

Peace TC


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't know how I didn't know you have a journal up but I do now Looking good!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep I've kept this journal since back in 08. Its got a good size soil grow I did back in 09 early on, its got my adventures growing shrooms around pages 20-40, and several years of hydro grows. I like to think there is some good info here. I've had some great contributers over the years and have always tried to put alot of research into the stuff I do.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Don't know how I didn't know you have a journal up but I do now Looking good!!


I just found it too lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys hows everyone on this fine sunday afternoon?

Lol you guys must not read all my posts cus I mention it all the time. Either way glad to have you, the more the merrier and I hope to have some great stuff to show you all in the next few months. I'm really getting stoked about doing a few upgrades, and running these new strains. 

Its gonna be very interesting to see how they do with my style of growing. Its been great getting to watch you guys all growing the C99 each with some different techniques and styles. All of you guys are doing great with some sort of bushy growing with it, I'm gonna be running it as single colas so its gonna be very different. From how well it has bushed out for you guys I don't really know what to expect it may not like my style. I suppose only time will tell. 

I think talked about getting a tent, well I was looking at some 4x4s and some 2x4s. I was thinking 4x4 so I could use it easily to flower in the future if I wanted to. I was considering 2x4 with the idea of using a T5 fixture in it just as a mother tent to cut costs down over another HID light. As soon as I can buy a house I want to build a finished room which will also include another 1k light I think, so keeping electric down on mothers wouldn't be a bad idea. Well anyway I'm mostly just brainstorming right now, I've been spending the morning looking at rea lestate in CO and were I am. I can say for a fact I would feel much about living where I do if I wasn't wasting money on rent and had my own place I could do what I want with. We'll see what happens cus things never seem to go as planned.

Peace TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 17, 2013)

I was up at 6 to do some garden work and i have some more to do later  sundays been good so far. I think i might stop at the mexican meat market that just opened up for some tacos later. I always read your posts Cat, i just dont subscribe to many threads and have been having some growing pains in the garden lately. I had a herm and had taken half my clones from it cause it was the best looking out of the group. Lost half the garden unfortunatly. Ah well, cant keep this ninja down cause i dont give a fuuuuck lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I was up at 6 to do some garden work and i have some more to do later  sundays been good so far. I think i might stop at the mexican meat market that just opened up for some tacos later. I always read your posts Cat, i just dont subscribe to many threads and have been having some growing pains in the garden lately. I had a herm and had taken half my clones from it cause it was the best looking out of the group. Lost half the garden unfortunatly. Ah well, cant keep this ninja down cause i dont give a fuuuuck lol



Awe man I was just fuckin with you guys its all good! That sucks with the clones man I've been in that spot multiple times in the last 4 years. I was just in that spot before Christmas, but thankfully a friend was able to help me out and I got the table filled. I have that one strawberry that popped a few nanners but it wasn't bad enough I'm killin the clones. Its possible it happened from some stress or something and they might not even do it.


----------



## geturgrowon (Feb 17, 2013)

great thread im on the way out ill read it later ttly pce stay lite!


----------



## Baywatcher (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn, everything is looking nice!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks bay watcher I thought they were coming along well. This will be my first harvest since about october or november with getting injured and all, so it will be greatly welcomed.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 19, 2013)

Just a quick drive by TC. Looking good, and I hope all goes well in your search for a place.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

Searching for a place has been a long and tedious road so far. It gets really discouraging not finding anything or being able to afford what we find. I'm truely hoping its all leading up to us finding just the right place on purpose.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 19, 2013)

hey man ,just realised you got a journal up.Those buds look dank as fuck man ,top marks.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep had the journal for a couple years now. I've been toying with things and doing my best to give everything a nice sugar coating every time.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

So I trimmed up half that diesel plant last night and left the other half to dry with the suger leaves all on. I left the stuff I trimmed up on my screen, and it was reasonably dry tonight. Sooo I broke some of that up and mixed it with some decent stuff I got yesterday finally. For only being at 4 weeks not too bad I gotta say.The wife and I are both pretty damn high right now. It definitely had the diesel taste, not much smell yet still needs to dry more and cure a bit. I know I didn't get the most weight out of the plant by taking it early, but the smoke is I'll say a 6.5-7. 

The seedlings are almost ready to give me clones, so I think once my current run of clones is out of the chamber I'll be doing that. I'm gonna try to get the new tray in the next 2 weeks because I'm gonna have clones ready for sure. Some of them are already shooting up a bit. Should be exciting the next couple months.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

You never told me you had a journal TC. 

Hope all's well bro. Going to be an exciting couple of months for sure.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You never told me you had a journal TC.
> 
> Hope all's well bro. Going to be an exciting couple of months for sure.


What......you gotta be kidding me right? You've posted on this journal for the last like 4 years JIG.


----------



## geturgrowon (Feb 20, 2013)

aha to funny..^


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess I just forgot. lol... kidding bro. Your journal is one of the reasons I don't unsubscribe from things, cuz sometimes you guys show back up after a couple years. Not sure if you knew him, but lil mafia popped back on not too long ago. Of course you didn't know he was gone as you were gone. Glad you are back man.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

Me too man it has been really invigorating. Its been great having such a warm welcome back from you guys too! Growing had almost gotten to be a chore, not that I always feel like doing what I need to, but its been getting to be more and more fun again. Its been great getting some fresh genes and mixing things up a bit. 

Along with this whole moving to CO idea, I've been trying to decide on how I will change up my grow to meet plant numbers. If its 3 plants per patient flowering at a time I'll have to cut down to 6 plants unless I became a caregiver. That being said I know I could make those 6 plants huge. Unfortunately alot will depend on how much room I end up with if/when I actually manage to find a place. Transfering out there with my company is no longer an option since as of the beginning of this month I no longer am employed due to my injury. This is also going to complicate getting a mortgage when the time comes. Even when my wife or I gets back to work we won't have the whole 2 years on the job they like to see.

Oh well I'll cross that bridge when I get there. For now I'm gonna grow my ass off and try to enjoy every second of it. Wait till you guys see next weeks pics, the calyxes are visibly beginning to swell up and the buds are thickening nicely.


----------



## NEONKINEBUDZ (Feb 20, 2013)

Will be following for sure man. Nice work.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see how your cindy's do growing your style.. I was actually thinking of something similar on my next go around. I think the only reason why are Cindy's are so bushy is the fact that we all gave the plant a chop after so many nodes. I still have my 2 clones i took from my C99. And they were thrown into 12/12 right away, which is pretty much what you do. Atleast they can give you a measuring stick to go by.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2013)

For sure that will be nice to watch man!

Thanks for stoping buy guys I hope I can live up to all my hype I give myself. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 22, 2013)

So I just bought my first bong in about 6 years. I said along time ago I anted my next bong to have a perc, and an ice catcher so thats what I got. I ended up with a Phire glass 7mm I believe it has whats called a chandelier perc. Its their legacy series, and I'm about to test it out with some of this diesel. Heres the pics 











Ew ew it was an expensive day, I also got my new 4x4 table woot! Along with a few bottles of things more pics to come the next few days once I get things set up!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 22, 2013)

lol< that looks like my old couch.. hahaha

Nice bong.. To this day I've never bought or owned a bong. can't believe it.. I've used many. But never had the urgh to spend money on one. One day... one day lmao


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

Thats what I've been saying for along time. I've got several nice dry pieces, and my wife found me a really nice and cheap bubbler a few weeks ago. The bubbler just really mabe me say man I want a bong again. With the tax money and a good size harvest coming up I said fuck it if I don't get one now it will be another 5 years. I'm pretty damn happy with it, hits super smooth, and is nice and stable. The neck is just a litttle to narrow for a regular ice cube, but I found a popsicle works pretty good. I saw some "ice stick" trays the other day so they fit in water bottles, I'm gonna get one of those and it should be perfect. I will add that I talked the guy down about 100, The bong was labeled at 250, got it for 160 and the green bowl for 10. I should have taken a better picture of the perk, that is the trickiest piece of glass on it. Eventually I may add an ash catcher, but I can say 100% this isn't gonna turn into one of those rigs with 13 attachments.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 23, 2013)

lovely bong ,i actually purchased my first ever bong just last year but it was a cheapo 50 $ one.Not glass either ,acrylic or something.It's definitly nice for a quick hit ,better if its a smooth hitting strain as i usually end up coughing up a lung after a big hit.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

I had one many years ago that was glass, but just a small basic one. Getting a nice scientific piece, well its definitely better  My bed is on the floor of my room, and the bong is just the right size to be able to hit it from bed too! I'm gonna have to come up with a good name for it now.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 23, 2013)

Pics TC...

I love watching your style, as its diff from mine... its always helps me see things from a different perspective and Think while Im sitting here baked...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I had one many years ago that was glass, but just a small basic one. Getting a nice scientific piece, well its definitely better  My bed is on the floor of my room, and the bong is just the right size to be able to hit it from bed too! I'm gonna have to come up with a good name for it now.


How about carpet muncher since its on the floor?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Pics TC...
> 
> I love watching your style, as its diff from mine... its always helps me see things from a different perspective and Think while Im sitting here baked...


Why thank you dragon, I feel the same way with all you guys running soil bushes now its always got my mind going.

Ninja I sadly don't think my wife would love that.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Why thank you dragon, I feel the same way with all you guys running soil bushes now its always got my mind going.
> 
> Ninja I sadly don't think my wife would love that.


Rug doctor?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 23, 2013)

Man id think that the wife would love having somthing called the carpet muncher sittin next to the bed lol  just for the inuendo


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm kinda liking just "The Doctor", as in "hey baby got get the doctor, I need my meds".


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got to page 13 of 40 at 40 per, I am trying to catch up probably take me a couple of days . Great thread, thanks for sharing. I want ask any questions or make any comments yet as I might find the answer in the next 27 pages!  Oh yeah, I am along for the ride!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Bleeds very glad to have ya, and that you are enjoying the thread. I know its a bit on the long side, but at least half of it should be on topic lol. From the list of likes I had when I just got on it looks like your in the midst of all the early good stuff...with the shrooms, and my soil grow. Obviously if you do have any thoughts or questions please don't hesitate. I like my thread to be an open minded place for anyone like minded!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I like my thread to be an open minded place for anyone like minded!


That's why I like it in here so much.  The host is alright too.


----------



## PainWrek (Feb 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Me too man it has been really invigorating. Its been great having such a warm welcome back from you guys too! Growing had almost gotten to be a chore, not that I always feel like doing what I need to, but its been getting to be more and more fun again. Its been great getting some fresh genes and mixing things up a bit.
> 
> Along with this whole moving to CO idea, I've been trying to decide on how I will change up my grow to meet plant numbers. If its 3 plants per patient flowering at a time I'll have to cut down to 6 plants unless I became a caregiver. That being said I know I could make those 6 plants huge. Unfortunately alot will depend on how much room I end up with if/when I actually manage to find a place. Transfering out there with my company is no longer an option since as of the beginning of this month I no longer am employed due to my injury. This is also going to complicate getting a mortgage when the time comes. Even when my wife or I gets back to work we won't have the whole 2 years on the job they like to see.
> 
> Oh well I'll cross that bridge when I get there. For now I'm gonna grow my ass off and try to enjoy every second of it. Wait till you guys see next weeks pics, the calyxes are visibly beginning to swell up and the buds are thickening nicely.


Sweet thread man, need to catch up. Just thought I'd let you know I'm in Co and have a card for 24 plants and 8 ounces, with my girl and I, we are able to have 48 plants and 16 ounces, not to mention I'm also a caregiver now for two people that I sent to my doctor, so I can actually have 96 plants and two pounds. There's a loophole in state law here that permits docs to recommend more than the 6 plant amount.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah ha I like loop holes, is that the key a doc has to recommend more then 6 plants? I've been kinda stressing about having to change my whole set up if we make the move. 

Where abouts are you in Co, do you have any suggestions on anything with regards to where to live and such. If you don't mind me asking what part of the state do you live in? We've been looking at housing around denver, CO springs, pueblo, I'd rather not be in a big city, but have one within a half hour to an hour. As a caregiver are you reimbursed for you time and investment and such, how does that work out for you? I'm not trying to move there just to grow, but if I can make a living doing what I love and still get to spend time with my daughter and wife that would be awesome. 

Hope you enjoy the thread and stick around I'll prolly have questions for you about CO.


----------



## PainWrek (Feb 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ah ha I like loop holes, is that the key a doc has to recommend more then 6 plants? I've been kinda stressing about having to change my whole set up if we make the move.
> 
> Where abouts are you in Co, do you have any suggestions on anything with regards to where to live and such. If you don't mind me asking what part of the state do you live in? We've been looking at housing around denver, CO springs, pueblo, I'd rather not be in a big city, but have one within a half hour to an hour. As a caregiver are you reimbursed for you time and investment and such, how does that work out for you? I'm not trying to move there just to grow, but if I can make a living doing what I love and still get to spend time with my daughter and wife that would be awesome.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the thread and stick around I'll prolly have questions for you about CO.


I live about an hour away from Pueblo, and about 2.5 hours from Denver. I am a first time caregiver, and yes I will be reimbursed for my time and effort. I'm offering the same deals and rates as a dispensary to my patients and saving them drive time and gas money since there is an ordinance against medical dispos in my municipality. Any income and profit earned from my patients will be put toward establishing my LLC when retail goes legal in 2014. The municipality actually already put up an ordinance against retail here even though our county voted 54% FOR, and the county is digging their heels. There are currently two lawsuits in other counties where ordinances have been put into effect, and are being sued for violating its citizens entrepreneurial rights. My attorney and I are awaiting rulings on those counties, and if the plaintiffs win I will be suing the city, and the county will most likely permit me to have a license for cultivation and retail, and allow me to operate outside city limits to avoid a lawsuit and court costs. If the plaintiffs lose those cases, I'll set up a retail shop that operates with a low overhead, and sell t shirts, artwork, music, rounds of frisbee golf, etc, etc, and "give away" "complementary" herb. Loopholes my friend. They are the shit. 
Whoa. Sorry for rambling. 
As far as where to live, that's really up to you. If your looking in Denver, most places are decent, I would avoid Aurora tho. Springs is nice. Pueblo is alright, depending on how old you are and what your into.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope that it works out keep us updated, im sure weed all like to know how this turns out. Good luck.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome man, didn't seem like rambling there is a lot of good info in that post. I honestly have no desire to open a business on that level. I would love to grow for enough patients to make be able to support my family or work for a company in any number of capacities, I have 5+ years of managment, customer service, and sales experiance. I think I could be a great fit. I'm gonna be 30 the end of this year and my wife is just a little younger then me, we have seriously considered trying to open a small bakery, or even a food truck since we both love to cook/bake. The bakery I would want to include canna baked goods, but sadly we are a long way from being in a financial position to take those steps. All the damn permits and overhead to get started, let alone the lack of income until we start making some money. So in the mean time my real objective is to find one of us a good enough job to get by and get ourselves to buying a house. Thats been our big goal the last couple years, I hate paying rent as I've ranted about a few times in this thread.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So I just bought my first bong in about 6 years. I said along time ago I anted my next bong to have a perc, and an ice catcher so thats what I got. I ended up with a Phire glass 7mm I believe it has whats called a chandelier perc. Its their legacy series, and I'm about to test it out with some of this diesel. Heres the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the red liquid bro


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

my friend just moved to co and loves it i am contimplating moving there or washington state good luck with your atty bro


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like a cherry popsicle keeping it nice and cool!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol the red is from a popsicle I was using as ice. The night I got it I didn't have any ice frozen, so I cut a popsicle in half and stuck it in there. Worked great and gave the smoke a fruit punchy after taste. I've absolutely loving The Doctor he smokes so smooth, and we are smoking less(used to smoke 1-2 blunts a night) and getting really damn high so I'm not complaining.


----------



## PainWrek (Feb 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Awesome man, didn't seem like rambling there is a lot of good info in that post. I honestly have no desire to open a business on that level. I would love to grow for enough patients to make be able to support my family or work for a company in any number of capacities, I have 5+ years of managment, customer service, and sales experiance. I think I could be a great fit. I'm gonna be 30 the end of this year and my wife is just a little younger then me, we have seriously considered trying to open a small bakery, or even a food truck since we both love to cook/bake. The bakery I would want to include canna baked goods, but sadly we are a long way from being in a financial position to take those steps. All the damn permits and overhead to get started, let alone the lack of income until we start making some money. So in the mean time my real objective is to find one of us a good enough job to get by and get ourselves to buying a house. Thats been our big goal the last couple years, I hate paying rent as I've ranted about a few times in this thread.


Yea man renting suckkkkkssssss..... Housing is in the shitter down here. Great time to buy actually if you can afford it...


----------



## PainWrek (Feb 26, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> my friend just moved to co and loves it i am contimplating moving there or washington state good luck with your atty bro


Thanks buddy! Appreciate that!


----------



## PainWrek (Feb 26, 2013)

Lulzzz.... Bongsicle rips!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2013)

I just ordered some ice cube trays I found today that make bullet shaped ice cubes. They will be perfect to slide down in there. Talk about killer bong rips................(cricket chirps)....... Sorry that was bad.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

Nonsense that was funny


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 27, 2013)

lol "what about carpet muncher?" 

Nah

"rug doctor?"


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 27, 2013)

As long as you don't take the ice bullet to the back of your throat I think you will be Happy, Happy, Happy!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2013)

True story man that would suck. I'll have to be careful if I use them in drinks.

So things are looking good guys. I'm in the middle of week 5 now (about 7 weeks from 12/12) These girls are starting to noticeably bulk up now. I do have some fox tailing which I always seem to get so I'm gonna do some research into what might be doing that. But the rest of the buds are swelling. Most of these girls will be getting about 2 more weeks depending on how they look. Some of the BK have got so much sugar on them its crazy. I don't know for sure that the new additives are doing it, but they look nice. I was thinking those things may be why I've been able to run my ppm lower this grow then in the past. The additives could be letting the plants use the nutes better or easier...I don't know but this harvest is gonna be nice!

The male strawberry is starting to form some nice little flowers so I moved it near my upstairs window, and put a piece of cardboard right under the branches to catch the pollen when it falls. Then I'm gonna prolly pollinate 2 of the clones in the next batch of plants. This will be my first experiment with breeding so I'm excited. I feel like even though I don't know much about the strawberry genetics, from what I can see they should be decent. 

The Cindy have actually grown about an inch which I'm happy about with how slow they have been moving. The critical jack is also about an inch taller and going to get cloned in the next few days. I've got a tray full of clones that are all rooted I will be putting into party cups tomorrow. Then I can take another batch of clones off everything including the CJ, and maybe the Cindies too which I'm torn about. With how slow they are going I was thinking it might be better to wait till they get a bit larger to clone them. I was also considering putting them into flower and then just cloning them a week into flower once they start to stretch. Hmmm so many choices, but I think with this batch I'm putting into cups I'll be able to go ahead and weed out the random other BK clones I've got. I've got a few real nice ones I'm gonna go a head and run, but a bunch that are kinda scragally I might cull. The WW mom is huge again and ready for another batch of clones to come off so I don't think I need the BK, and I would like to save one of these strawberries as a mom too I think as long as these clones all flower out good. I suppose if these all get nanners like this one did I won't be keeping them, sadly I havn't seen much growth since I found the nanners. It seems to be swelling up a bit but not getting any taller, I don't see any signs of seeds but its possible it could be making them inside. Either way its covered in frosting and smells sooo good. I wish I could place the smell, but I havn't figured it out yet.

Well guys you have a great night, I'm gonna visit THE DOCTOR for some meds and then call it a night. I'll catch ya tomorrow!

Peace TC


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 28, 2013)

Are you gona pollinate any of the Cindy's? If so send me some of those Beans... please.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2013)

I am planning on pollinating both the cindy and the white widow, possibly both of the cindies if they are noticeably different phenos, but so far they look pretty similar. Hell we'll see I might pollinate the critical jack too just because.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 5, 2013)

the cindy is a winner ..can't go wrong getting some seeds from her!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 5, 2013)

Tried to spread the rep over here today but apparently I love you all too much! Dreaded you must spread the rep....... bullshit!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2013)

lol I randomly will go through threads and just rep everyone on the page so I can get back to repping people I like. I can say I'm kind surprised how few random rep+ I get back.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah but how many people you got to spread some love too before You can give someone else some more rep that deserves it.. I've given 3 reps and I still can't give rep to you or Kite.. wtf. Blame it on RIU. 

Heya Thunder from Down Under.. I took these last night just for you knowing you take clones and put them straight into flower. Here are my 2 Cindy Clones. The Nute burn was before I decided to try your idea of using FFOF and just use Cal/mag that is Ph'd.. Funny thing, if I didn't screw up on the nute burn before this they would look healthier than my main plant. Thx.. I just might have to give this a try next time.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> lol I randomly will go through threads and just rep everyone on the page so I can get back to repping people I like. I can say I'm kind surprised how few random rep+ I get back.


Whats your rep at, im at 64, i dont know if thats good or not. I only rep posts that are rep worthy, like somthing extra awsome like someone setting their wedding date for 4.20.2013. That deserves rep


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2013)

A&C those clones look sweet man. That gives me some good promise that they will do ok in the single cola setup. Puffs girl has some nice long straight colas too, so I'm thinking it might work really well in my table. Hehe we'll know here in a few weeks, I'm gonna harvest my tray this weekend, and setup the new 4x4, and then begin to fill it. Both of my Cindys are ready to be cloned so I think I'll be able to have them in the tray before april, if not just shortly there after. Have you trimmed those, or have they naturally grown without branching much? Also how long have those been flowering?

Ninja I'm at 69 actually. I'm not sure how many times you've got to spread it before you can rerep someone though.

Its almost time for more pics, I think I'm gonna hold off till this weekend and just do some preharvest/post harvest pics for you guys. They are gonna be at 7.5 weeks of actual flower time which is where I usually pull my WW, and where I have pulled my bubba kush before with great success. This will be about 9 total weeks from when they got switched to 12/12. The smell on them is great, as soon as you open the door to the room it hits you. I don't remember if I mentioned it but I finally got a dehumidifier after 4 years without. I've got that bitch set to 40 % and I'm hoping this is one of the first crops I have zero mold issues........fingers crossed. 

Well its been a long day, I'll catch you cats later!

Peace TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Here, lets see if i can bump you up to 70. Damnit! Nope


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 6, 2013)

> *Have you trimmed those, or have they naturally grown without branching much? Also how long have those been flowering?
> *


No trimming at all has been performed on them. One was about 4" the other was maybe 3" when I took them as clones. Very little to no side branching at all has been produced. You could probably do tall skinny pots and get as many in that 4x4 as possible. They are about 5-6 days ahead in flowering compared to my main plant. So I would say either day 27-28 on them. Wish I was paying more attention when I did it or at least wrote notes in my log book. But the clones were just to see if my main plant was gona be female or not. 

Another thing I need to do next time around is get the clones at the same length next time. But i was just experimenting.


Oh and the reason for the other clone being much shorter than the clone in front (which you can see in the first picture)is because from the 2nd clone, I took off the bottom node and shoved that into the starter cube as well, just to see what would happen. So the 2nd picture what you think might be side branching at the bottom isn't.. its the bottom node I took from that cut, that is now two little colas.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice mine don't seem branchy either so I'm thinking it might work really well. I'm really excited to finally get them growing they've been pretty slow and I'm hoping that the recent growth rate continues, it hasn't been crazy but noticable. I need to get them into some soil and really try to veg them once I clone them, and try to turn them into moms, or at least a mom.

My strawberry male started dropping some pollen today, I'm gonna wait till most of it falls to try to collect it, I figured this will give it a chance to dry a bit also. I trimmed up the strawberry plant that has been drying aswell. The smoke is decent, needs to cure but has a unique flavor I can't place yet. I didn't weigh it bit I think it was about a half oz, kinda on the light side but it was also a couple weeks early and had that issue so we'll see how the next generation of clones turn out then decide if I'm keeping it.


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Mar 8, 2013)

what up cant wait to see pics. hope allis going well. heres a good link about the cup an procuring cannabis not sure if its going to be like this but hopefully go down to whats the deal with buying weed an click on click here its a great read. http://www.cannabiscup.com/us-faq/ . have a growtastic day.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> lol I randomly will go through threads and just rep everyone on the page so I can get back to repping people I like. I can say I'm kind surprised how few random rep+ I get back.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.

I think we are just too lazy to spread it around as much as you.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Palmdiggity thanks for swinging by. I'll check out that link here in a bit.

I'll have some pics up sometime this weekend I think tomorrow is gonna be the big day. I've got a bunch of other stuff I'm gonna do today, and then tomorrow will be garden day. Gonna chop the current crop, do a bit of cleaning, setup the new tray(which hopefuly my res will fill) and get another batch of girls into it. I'm gonna take some measurements today and see how much room I've got for a larger res. I'm currently using a 35 gallon tote, that is filled to about the 25 gallon level. I would love 50 gallons to hopefully have a nice stable res, but an actual res is super expensive so I've been working with totes. 50 gallon totes aren't real common or that sturdy which makes me think it would be best to double layer them to prevent warpage. I found one at lowes the other day, but need to measure to ensure it will fit under my table. If it does I'll be thrilled and can buy 2 of those to stack together for less then half what a real res costs. I also can't believe if you buy a real res most of the time the lids are sold separate, how lame is that. 

Well anyway its gonna be a busy weekend. Todays project is about 30 canna cake pops I need to make to fill an order a friend gave me. I made a batch of them last week or the week before and this guy loved them and took them all from me, and now wants more. I love making edibles though, and I'm glad they are so popular. My wife just made a batch of penis cake pops for a friends bachelorhood party, and I've got some non penis ones to finish making for the bachelor party tonight. So I need to bake 30 some pops, and decorate about 60 yay!! I suppose its time to finish this bong load and get to work. Hope you guys have a wonderful saturday I'll prolly be back later or tonight! 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds like a good time in the kitchen over there. Have a good sunday my friend.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 10, 2013)

Snarf snarf. Edibles. Snarf.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2013)

Well got the chop chop done! I was able to fill a laundry basket . I didn't get the new setup finished tonight, but heres some pics for ya!

































Its been a fun one, I almost didn't have enough room to dry everything. Its all looking good though sticky as hell, I was able to make a nice hash ball off my fingers earlier. I'll hit you guys with more info tomorrow. Hope you all have had a great weekend, and good luck on monday!

Peace TC


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful Thunder! Great looking, Enjoy. I updated my journal tonight too, new pics of weeks 6 into flower. Check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll swing over man for sure. The pics were kinda crappy I just took them with my phone real quick tonight, but my bedroom sure stinks to high heaven right now.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn dude, they look great! I forgot which strain you were choppin but hell ya, looks like there was some nice foxtails, not the heat stress kind...the normal kind. Top shelf bro, great light usage


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice haul man. What a good issue to have... running out of room to dry stuff.  Not sure why, but I didn't figure you as skinny as your wrist makes you seem. How's the P.T. coming along?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Ninja 99% of what I took down last night was all Bubba Kush. There were 19 BK plants and 1 Widow plant, the 4 headed WW has another 3 weeks or so. I know another guy that grows the Bubba, and his doesn't seem to foxtail or at least not as much, but I'm not really sure why mine does. I don't think its heat at all cus the plant tops aren't hot and it even happened on ones not as close to the light. It just seems to be how it grows in my garden. My WW has always done it a small amount even in my old garden which is what makes me think its genetic. They are absolutely crusted with trichs so when they dry and the foxtails happen to break off they will make my butter that much better!

Jig I'm not a little guy by any means, but I'm not huge either. I'm tall but rather average size other then that. PT is going well, I actually need to call today and get some appointments scheduled for the rest of the month I just realized yesterday I didn't have any. I've made a ton of progress in the last 6 months, I think I'm gonna get back about 80-85% range of motion, but I'm guessing only close to 50% strength unfortunately. Its still really variable though, depending on if some of the nerves regrow and the muscles decide to start working again. What I've been getting back right now is mostly other muscles learning to compensate. Either way I'll take what I can get, and I'm gonna make the most of it.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 12, 2013)

Well it was a busy night!!

Finally time to visit THE DOCTOR and relax.  Smoking the strawberry tonight. I can say it needed more time, but I really knew that already I pulled it early. Even with more time it may not match up to my other genetics we will see. I have more of the #1 plant I put in tonight, as well the #2,and #3 plants that were also female. We will see if the other flower any different then the #1, and I'm gonna give the strawberries about 7-8 weeks. 

I got my new tray set up tonight and all I can say is damn its huge! I have noticeably less space with it in there, but the light covers the whole thing awesome. Once the plants are bigger they will move towards the outside, and the smaller ones will stay in the middle to maximize the coverage. Any way I also put the critical jack into flower today. I'm gonna be taking the clone off it either tomorrow or wednesday along with all the other clones I'm taking. Then the CJ will be growing out in my tray as a four headed monster! If all goes well.....I put the CJ into one of the new smart pots I got to try out. It wont be a fair comparison really since the smart pot is also prolly twice the root volume as my other pots and takes up more space. But it should at least help with the whole monster plant thing I'm hoping for. I've just always read that critical is a huge yielder, and this CJ is supposed to be as well. I also put one of the WW host plants into a smart pot. I'm gonna pull 2 clones off of it, and then it should be a 4 header if my count was correct. So in the new tray I'm gonna have a few quasi bushs, but I think I'll be cool......hopefully....

I'm gonna be cloning the Cindy and as soon as the clones are rooted and happy I'll be flowering the hosts. I'm hoping that in that time the hosts will be large enough I can clone them again before they start to flower. The WW mom is gonna get a huge hair cut, she is looking amazing with well over 15 real branches now. Most likely now that she is up to speed I will taper off the strawberry, unless it really surprises me. I've already put all my last Bubba kush in to flower tonight, along with a selection of the other 3 WW from seed that I grew. So this next harvest is gonna be quite the shmorgus board. 

I'll get some pics once I'm completely done with it all. I cleaned all my media tonight and the walls of my room as well. I still need to change out my res and get that filled, I just hand watered everything tonight. I'm gonna run a altered mix from last time, lucas formula cut in half, plus the floralicious and calmagic at full strength and h202 still. I can always up it if I don't like how they look but this will give be a light ppm, with high o2 content and the addition of the humic acid and kelp can't hurt.

Well guys I'm totally beat its almost 3 here. Night!

TC


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2013)

I spent a good deal of time in my room yesterday too. Was a good day. Glad you got so much done.

You got me thinking about cloning my gals. Do you have a good success rate? What do you do/ use? And how big do the cuttings need to be? I've never taken a clone and it seems you do it a lot for your system.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I spent a good deal of time in my room yesterday too. Was a good day. Glad you got so much done.
> 
> You got me thinking about cloning my gals. Do you have a good success rate? What do you do/ use? And how big do the cuttings need to be? I've never taken a clone and it seems you do it a lot for your system.


Heres a clone post i did for another guy, if some of the infos strange its cause i just slammed it in here from my journal..hope this helps you. Ive had good success. Thunder cat if you disagree with any parts or have anything to add giver, im still a noob but this has worked for me pretty well so far.

Yup lst is going to help you with IDW. Otherwise shell out grow everyone else. And for the clones. Im glad you went with the rapid rooter rather than rock wool, its so much easier. 
For the clones..
make sure theyre not on a cold floor. If the floors good temp no worries if thats where they are. Dont drown them. Mist the plugs every now and then but dont keep em soaked. No nutes for 15 days at least, then a tiny amount, itty bity. If the soil has nutes then wait till later. They should take 15 days to show roots about, 8s good but thats not that common. Usually around 12ish. Let them grow good roots before transplanting, dont jump the gun. They will wilt, when they do they need a spray of water on the leaves, that will make them perk back up in no time. In the first few days like five about, i mist mine alot. Probly five times or more if they need it. After that they can be misted less. After about a week - 8 days i start opening vents on my dome, i have three and i start with one a crack and then gradually open more untill theyre all open to break them in for full air time. You will need to watch them closely while you are adjusting them to the lower humidity fresh air, when the vents are open youll still need to mist them. Theyll droop still. I still close them off for the night with a spray at this point. When youve done a couple days of fresh air in there its time to take the dome right off. Check the underside of the clones. A couple may have poked roots out already. Around day 6 is when i pour a little film of water on the bottom of the container (sorry to back track) that they are sitting on. Then they will start to realize where the water is and search it out with roots. Id say by day 17 you should be transplanting. Hmm other stuff...when you mist the top of the dome just do it lightish no need to go crazy. Dont put fans on them right away. Dont pick up the container to check for roots till later on, if you move them lots you could mess em up.


They take alot of care And attention from my experience, some say differently but this is my take on it. It looks like you did a really good job with them, theyre cut back nicely and theyre a good height. They should do great. Heres mine, theyre about 14 days, a little sombody deleted my calander on my ipadbut i think ill get ten out of eleven, some are short but i had a disaster and didnt have much plant to work with.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 12, 2013)

Most of that seems like good clone care Ninja.

Jig I do take ALOT of clones, atleast by my opinion. Generally I have a 95% success rate. Usually if I take 20-30 clones I might loose 1 or 2. I've had times when I've lost a whole tray and it really hurt my grow, but that was always do to neglect on my part so I have no one to blame but me. I've tried several different things for cloning over the years. I've used peat pellets, coco rapid rooter plugs, rockwool, oasis cubes, and plain old soil. Surprisingly enough though I've grown hydro for 3+ years now I have never hydro cloned myself, just never got around to it. I always have such good success its hard to change things sometimes. With that said here is a "How I clone" tutorial my friends!


"HOW I CLONE"
I have found my favorite medium to be the rapid rooter plugs, or peat pellets both have performed very similarly for me. I prepare these as par the directions on the box basically, by re-hydrating them with warm water. I always use what that is correctly ph'd though I've read you don't have to I like the environment to be correct when the roots start to pop. So after the plugs are hydrated I give them slight massage to break up the material inside and poke a small hole in the center to replace the large one that is there to start with. I take my cuttings between 3-5 inchs, but I've seen people clone things 6-9 inchs tall before. I base most of my size of clone off the number of nodes, I like there to be atleast one node that will get cut off and buried and then I like to only have 2-3 nodes at the top max so the clone isn't trying to keep alot of leaves alive. After selecting some I will cut the clones off the plant, and stick them in a cup of water while I work with them all. I cut the ends of the stem at a steep angle to expose a large area of inner stem, and as I said before I try to have a node which I removed near the bottom to provide another point for strong root growth. Then I dip the stem in some rooting gel, I'm currently using olivias and slide the stem into the plug. I then squeeze the plug gently around the stem to make sure its tight. I usually only leave 2-3 nodes at the top and 1-2 fan leaves, some times if they are larger I will trim the tips just so they don't take up as much space. Then they all go under a humidity dome for about a week give or take a few days. I mist the dome daily and I try to keep the roots MOIST but not wet. I think adding a heat pad to my operation would speed things up a few days I just don't have any more outlets and I do ok as is. After I see roots popping out I then put them into my beer cups. 

Fresh cut:





Showing roots:





Into some cups:





About 2 weeks later ready for the trays:





7 weeks of TLC:






I think I covered about all the steps of how I do it guys. There are many techniques out there mine is just what I've adapted to and what has worked well for me. 

I'm off to try to find a 50 gallon tote for a new res, hope you guys have a great afternoon!

Peace TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks bud, do the peat pellets have any food in them or no? Thats a great picture time lapse


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Mar 12, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful chop there TC!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 12, 2013)

hella impressed and jealous man!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

them buds are beautiful thundercat!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys. Its been a long haul the last few years, but I feel like I've done an ok job. 

Ninja to be honest I'm not sure with regards the nutrients in them. If they do its not a bunch, I think its kinda like any peat moss, or the other ones I have used are just fine coco in a pellet form. 

I got a new res today and got her setup. I ended up buying a 40 gallon igloo cooler, its sturdy enough I can fill it almost to the top which gives me alot more water then I had before. Will it be enough water for 40 plants.....I sure hope so. I really hope I don't get crazy swings once I get the tray filled. Nutes ended up being about 800ppm even with going half strength on most things, we'll see how it goes. Tomorrow I will be taking a bunch more clones, and then I might get a few days off from all the work. You guys have a good one.

Peace TC


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 15, 2013)

Im waiting to get a chiller before i do any hydro,Im so tired of fighting the heat here in TX,every yr.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Im waiting to get a chiller before i do any hydro,Im so tired of fighting the heat here in TX,every yr.
> Beech


I could see that being an issue in texas, thankfully my basement stays decent in the summer, and the floor keeps my res cool all year long. I've wondered if it migh tget to cool in thw winter,but the plants do ok so meh.

Well I got about 25 more clones cut off various plants. A bunch of it is my original WW since that mother is big and healthy now, but there is some more strawberrys and some more of the WW from seed. I also too the whole top of my critical jack plant off as a clone, it was almost heart breaking, but it will leave a beautiful 4 headed plant in my flower tray now I think. I also cloned both the cindys, I took one side off each of them as a clone, and actually went ahead and put one of them into my tray. If it gets big enough to clone again before it starts to flower I'll do so just to have another, but it doesn't seem to branch alot so it may just get flowered out. Either way it had a nice root system on it so I'm sure its gonna flower well! So my tray is now about half way full, and the next generation is already chilling building roots. This latest round of clones won't be going into flower for a minute, so it will even be a few weeks before I gotta take more. The new tray and res seem to be working out well. It doesn't fill as high as I did on my last run, but it fills as high as I ever used to fill my tray before atleast a good 3-4 inchs so not bad. We'll see how the plants like things this time, and how the strawberries do with a bit more time. Obviously I'm most excited about the cindy and critical jack, its gonna be great to have some new premium genetics in the mix of things. 

Hope you all have had a great friday, and I'll talk yo you guys tomorrow!

Peace TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 16, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Im waiting to get a chiller before i do any hydro,Im so tired of fighting the heat here in TX,every yr.
> Beech


Beech, flood n drain. TX. Sucks. Less chance of error if you watch it. I fn love Austin :!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok guys so I had a 6 hour trim session tonight with just me my buds and some music. I'd say I got about 4-5 oz done, and I only trimmed mostly the lower stuff which I had removed form the main colas to dry it all, so it might not have as much weight there, but its a nice pile of buds either way. I also made a point of removing a munch of stuff by hand, and actually giving the buds a little rub down to remove and loose material, and to aid my other project tonight. In the process of the trimming I made a point of making some charas! I watched a strain hunters the other day where they were in nepal, and were hand rubbing charas from these plants in the mountains. So I wanted to try this technique. It was a huge success, I was very gentle with the buds so I don't feel I did much damage to them, and I ended up with 1.6g of very clean bubba kush charas. I've always found getting resin off my hands to be a bitch, but the key is to get alot on them. Once it builds up a "callous" off resin on your fingers, it literally peels right off. It was still a bit of a pain to get all the small amounts, but this is the smelliest hash I've ever had. It still has all the oils, and terpenes of the original herb since it wasn't processed with anything other then love. I'm about to burn some so I'll get you guys a smoke report tomorrow. 

Peace TC


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I made it to page 26 of 41, eventually I will get through the whole thread! Thanks for the read! Still can't give you more Rep+ dammit!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol bleeds I will take it your enjoying the thread since you keep working your way through it, and the long list of likes from you! Its been a really fun couple years, and I've just bee going back through it some as I've looked at that list, and it keeps reminding me of things I've forgotten which is great. I hadn't thought about that tinfoil hat contest in forever, that was some fun shit. Enjoy the rest man I'll be around.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol bleeds I will take it your enjoying the thread since you keep working your way through it, and the long list of likes from you! Its been a really fun couple years, and I've just bee going back through it some as I've looked at that list, and it keeps reminding me of things I've forgotten which is great. I hadn't thought about that tinfoil hat contest in forever, that was some fun shit. Enjoy the rest man I'll be around.


I loved "If I only had some braids!" I was humming wizard of Oz as I said it LMAO! I really am enjoying it, thanks for sharing! I know pretty sad life for me, here I sit on a Saturday night reading about your life 3 years ago LOL! I love being old, hahahah!


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Mar 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok guys so I had a 6 hour trim session tonight with just me my buds and some music. I'd say I got about 4-5 oz done, and I only trimmed mostly the lower stuff which I had removed form the main colas to dry it all, so it might not have as much weight there, but its a nice pile of buds either way. I also made a point of removing a munch of stuff by hand, and actually giving the buds a little rub down to remove and loose material, and to aid my other project tonight. In the process of the trimming I made a point of making some charas! I watched a strain hunters the other day where they were in nepal, and were hand rubbing charas from these plants in the mountains. So I wanted to try this technique. It was a huge success, I was very gentle with the buds so I don't feel I did much damage to them, and I ended up with 1.6g of very clean bubba kush charas. I've always found getting resin off my hands to be a bitch, but the key is to get alot on them. Once it builds up a "callous" off resin on your fingers, it literally peels right off. It was still a bit of a pain to get all the small amounts, but this is the smelliest hash I've ever had. It still has all the oils, and terpenes of the original herb since it wasn't processed with anything other then love. I'm about to burn some so I'll get you guys a smoke report tomorrow.
> 
> Peace TC


Thanks for the great tip for res buildup while trimming. I've always cleaned snips and my fingers with alcohol frenquently when trimming to avoid build up. Never tried to 
use it but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

First off there is nothing sad about that Bleeds, one cus I'm doing the same thing now that I'm done trimming for the night. 2 cus going out is what gets people in trouble, plain and simple, party at home and your almost guaranteed no drama unless its with the old lady! I have loved keeping this journal man, partly because it has helped me learn so much through the process, and also because if my experience can help even one other person then wasn't it worth it. 

Sally great to see you over here again. I had always kept a tiny bit of butter on my fingers and wiped them off frequently to keep the residue down. It worked great, forms a nice barrier, butter is also my favorite way to clean everything afterwards, it breaks things down even better then alcohol I think, and then a quick wash with soap. This new method may become my go to, at least for some buds I don't mind handling a bit more. If you've never watched strain hunters its on youtube, and I love it. It is Arjan from Greenhouse seeds and another guy from there named franco as they travel around the world collecting landrace and local genetics for breeding. They always take part in the local culture which in nepal included learning to make the charas, or hand rubbed hash. They were using fresh plants there and were basically very gently rubbing the buds between their hands to work the oils off without damaging the green material much. I found that being gentle and frequently brushing any debris off was the key, and I feel I got a nice finished hash.

With that said "SMOKE REPORT" :

So I was still on here and I figured I share tonight! 

Strain:" Bubba Kush " its a hand me down, so I'm not sure breeder.

Harvest time:7.5 weeks

Smell: Fuel, Earthy, ?piney 

Taste: Similar to smell, more hashy, a bit of citrus on the exhale

Texture: Rather dry and crumbly, but can be squeezed into a ball/disc/patty

Smoke: Very smooth, almost surprisingly, but I'm gonna give some credit to my bong  Nice clean hit full of tons of flavor right till the end honestly. After my third hit I had that feeling like "oh ya I'm nice and high now", then we finished the bowl lol. That being said I started typing this post at about 12:45 am, it is now almost 1:20...........

Final Impressions: I liked the new hash, lol like I ever doubted I would. No honestly I'm not a huge fan of the flavor the BK usually has, its just not my preferance however this hash was very enjoyable. I felt like the flavor took on alot more layers, and was really quite enjoyable. As I'm sitting here now I have almost a minty after taste which I find strange but not bad. I'm actually tempted to sacrifice like an oz of these buds and just go to town hand rolling them for hash. Then I'll cook with the left overs. We'll see how ambitious I'm feeling.

Ok now I'm off to bed, you guys have a great night and have a very HAPPY ST. PATTY'S Day tomorrow...well today.... Peace Guys TC


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey TC. I would love to gather some charas from fields of weed. I had a friend on here that was from india and did that a few times. Since it's wild everything is always seeded, so the rubbing is the easiest way. I guess he would finish a day with a few baseball sized balls. I'm stoked you tried it with your bud, I'd never actually thought if that.  Now you just need to smoke it out of a chillum. lol

Oh, and someone can finally answer yes to this question: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/157358-any1-mix-charas-cronic.html

Happy Sunday to you my friend.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm gonna have to read through that thread. I've always found the natural growth of it in India specifically fascinating. That's one of the things that really appeals to me about mandala seeds, they way they embraced the Indian culture and genetics. As a matter of fact one of my favorite glass pieces is a really simple chillum, so that will be a plan for later today. My only complaint about smoking hash from a chillum is I have a hard time getting to hit well unless I put a little bud in too. I was really surprised at how much I got off with the little bit of rubbing I did. I didn't want to abuse the nugs to much especially since they were dry and I didn't want a bunch of "green" material in the hash. Man I really have got to recommend giving it a try. I've never had hash this full of flavor, and that makes me really eager to do this with some of my WW. I've made dry rubbed hash before with a screen, and I've made iso hash before, but its always been a mixture of plants that I used. I'm actually glad this BK was just Bk because I it gave me a better appreciation for it. 

Its after lunch here, so St Patties day is about to start to me, gonna get some food, and dig into my bottle of Jameson Whiskey! Burning some nugs now, and some work in the garden later will make this all a very green day. Hope the same for everyone else, be safe and get a little Irish in ya!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm gonna have to read through that thread. I've always found the natural growth of it in India specifically fascinating. That's one of the things that really appeals to me about mandala seeds, they way they embraced the Indian culture and genetics. As a matter of fact one of my favorite glass pieces is a really simple chillum, so that will be a plan for later today. My only complaint about smoking hash from a chillum is I have a hard time getting to hit well unless I put a little bud in too. I was really surprised at how much I got off with the little bit of rubbing I did. I didn't want to abuse the nugs to much especially since they were dry and I didn't want a bunch of "green" material in the hash. Man I really have got to recommend giving it a try. I've never had hash this full of flavor, and that makes me really eager to do this with some of my WW. I've made dry rubbed hash before with a screen, and I've made iso hash before, but its always been a mixture of plants that I used. I'm actually glad this BK was just Bk because I it gave me a better appreciation for it.
> 
> Its after lunch here, so St Patties day is about to start to me, gonna get some food, and dig into my bottle of Jameson Whiskey! Burning some nugs now, and some work in the garden later will make this all a very green day. Hope the same for everyone else, be safe and get a little Irish in ya!


Enjoy the day Thunder! I got some cheese from a friends friend from Cali, not sure who's cheese but wow, not a morning weed, I don't want to leave the couch  Good shit!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2013)

lol thats great bleeds, but the couch isn't a bad place to be on a holiday either. Its rainy crappy here so I'm chillin with my girls enjoying the day! Hope yours goes well even if you don't get much done hehe.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well things went well. She only had to push for 10-15 minutes, and at 10:35 last night I had a little baby girl, Chloe Anabelle! She was 7lb, 3oz, and 21inchs long. She is doing good, and is happy, and healthy. Heres a couple picture of my little thunder kitten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to take a break here and bring this back up, Congrats Thunder and Thunders better half! I know she isn't a baby anymore and I am way late on the congrats but this is where I am on the thread and wanted to give you Love!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I finally finished the entire thread. I feel like I am related to you Thunder! Thanks for all the sharing, glad to see you are more regular again and nice to see your married and your beautiful daughter is doing great 3 years later! Hopefully all your injuries are healed up well and this will be your last move for some time! I think that is everything, again thanks for sharing, it was a great read and I feel like I know you.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to have you around man for real, you seem like a cool dude from what I've seen around RIU. Thanks for the congrats on the little one, she isn't little any more but she is pretty awesome I gotta say. Seriously one of the smartest kids I've ever met, and she has an amazing cognitive and reasoning ability. She remembers everything so we gotta be careful what we say but we couldn't be happier with our little munchkin. That has been one of the blessings that came from this whole injury. I've gotten to spend the last 7 months with my daughter and family at a time in her life when she is learning and changing so much. Normally I would have missed so much being at work all day. Often times I only saw her 2-3 hours a day because of my schedule. So in the long run I'm sure this was all supposed to happen for a reason, and I try to just look at the bright side and figure out how to move forward.


----------



## geturgrowon (Mar 18, 2013)

congrats man cute baby ! enjoy it while u can before they get on ur nerve or start dating boy lol sorry think happy thought well have a good one stay lite pce Geturgrowon


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2013)

geturgrowon said:


> congrats man cute baby ! enjoy it while u can before they get on ur nerve or start dating boy lol sorry think happy thought well have a good one stay lite pce Geturgrowon


Hey thanks man she can already get one my nerves pretty good, but shes a great kid!


Did some more trimming last night, I'd say I'm half way through it maybe a bit more. Got another .8 g of finger hash when I was done, I'm really enjoying this I have to say. Its definitely slowing me trimming down, but I feel like I'm getting more out of it. 

The girls in the tray are looking great, some nice growth on them already. I figure a few more days and I'll prolly start seeing some pistils most likely. The cindy and the WW had preflowers going in, as did some of the strawberries. The critical jack is responding really well to the topping, considering I cut the plant more then in half I wasn't sure how much shock it would take, but seems great. All 4 heads are growing up well on that and the other WW I topped the same night.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2013)

OK so something weird tonight. Went down to check my res and shit and notice something floating in it. I stir it up and notice a bunch of shit floating in it. So I got some fucking algae from what I can tell. The air stone was caked with it, and the water had a bunch in it too. Sooo I drained my res, and while it was pumping out I poured about 2 gallons of water over each of the pots in the tray. The first gallon had some clearex in it as par the directions, then the second was just straight water. I'm hoping I caught this early enough it won't be an issue. I've NEVER had algae in my rez before so I'm not sure whats up. The only thing I can figure is maybe it happened since I don't have a lid on this res. That being said I made a lid out of panda film to eliminate the light from getting to the water. I am also getting a new air stone tomorrow the other one was old any way. So I'm resting my tap water tonight, and will refill the res tomorrow with some fresh nutes. Hopefully this will be that last time I have this issue, I use H2O2 normally but I think I'm gonna up the doseage this next res just to make sure everything is dead. 

Thankfully all the girls looked great, some of the strawberries were so tall I had to supercrop them. The WWs that came from my seeds look amazing, one does look just a little bit different then the other too I'm eager to see what it does. Cindy put on over an inch in the last 2 days, and I'm seriously considering topping it tomorrow for another clone. We'll see how it goes, I've got a few more plants in my tray then I want that aren't single colas, as more clones are ready I might cull a few of the ones that I don't like the shape of(a couple strawberries, and one or 2 BK)


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

Man a strawberry nug would be killer, nice work on the quick catch. Youll just have to scrub a little harder a couple more times, ah well  id throw straight tap warer in to utilize the chlorine. Maybe thats just me though, noob n all


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

No lid on the rez ain't the best idea I guess huh? That's a bummer bro.  Hope it's gone for now.


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 19, 2013)

Light makes algae take off.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 19, 2013)

Im sure you can get it fixed..lol minor issue for you eh.Man i miss doing hydro im just sick and tired of fighting the damn heat,with ice bottles!!And i have had a request for me to do Organics,Not tht my dro taste bad it doesnt just want to compare. 
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

Well my lights don't come on till 5ish so I won't be able to finish up till then, but I think I'm gonna be ok. After I scrubbed the rez out, and flushed the plants and tray out the smell of the algae was almost gone. I dug into the roots on one of the BKs that was little and they roots didn't seem slimey or like they were having issues so I think I caught it early enough like I said last night....finger crossed. 

It also had to be the lid thing, cus my temps are pretty stable, the nutes havn't changed, and other then the tray the res is the only change I have made. So I'll fill her back up in a bit, feed those bitchs some fresh nutes, and just keep an eye on her. 

So as I've been trimming I have been a bit dissapointed at how airy things have been. I can gaurentee I'm not gonna get my usual weight from them as the one WW I harvested(albeit small) was only 10g when from the size I was expecting about twice that. I didn't change much last grow, I added the floralicious as I've mentioned and I didn't push the nutes up as high as I used to because they seemed pretty happy. I'm certain the floralicious didn't cause the decrease in weight, but I think that me not raising the nutes might have. At one point in the last run I thought the there was a C lock out so I flushed them, but I think it may have been an actual deficiancy. This happened around week 3-4 when they are doing some of their heaviest growth and I think I stunted them. This run I will definitely be feeding them more like I usually do, when I put things in last week the res was at about 950 already, and the plants are all doing really well so I think I'll be much happier this time. I'll gradually work them up to 1400-1500 like I used to run them at, and I bet my weight will come back this time.

Well guys hope your all having a great Tuesday I'll prolly be back later on! 

Peace TC


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 19, 2013)

Man I use Florakleen when i think i have a lockout and tht stuff works wonders,So much tht i used it just incase in a 24hr run,To keep the nutes in check. I do this 1 time a month in flower.Since doing this ive yet to have any issues.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

I ran clearex when I did the flush, I don't think the flush actually hurt me, but rather not building my nutes up to where they needed too be both before and after the flush.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I ran clearex when I did the flush, I don't think the flush actually hurt me, but rather not building my nutes up to where they needed too be both before and after the flush.


Yea, have to agree too tht!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 19, 2013)

So you do a miniflush thts just what i call it....During your flowering?
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

I did just germinate 2 of the Dinafem Sweat Deep Grapefruit I had ordered. I'm about to put them into some peat pellets. They have been in water for over 24 hours one has popped a tail the other hasn't. We will see what they do, this will be my first blueberry cross I've ever ran. From the despriction it sounds like it may be right up my alley. I'm not sure about bud structure yet, but supposed to have a sweat berry flavor which sounds delightful to me. There is also supposed to be the possibility of some blue or purple genetics I believe which could be cool. Here's what they have to say about it:

"*Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit combines two genetic strains which are appreciated for their extremely sweet and fruity aroma: a strain of Blueberry which is already well-known as it has been used in other strains such as Blue Fruit or Blue Widow, and a clone selected from Grapefruit, a variety that is known for its fruity taste, theoretically to grapefruit, although it reminds more of a sweet fruit like pineapple. This variety is very much appreciated in Canada and US. Grapefruit is very well-known in America thanks to its taste of pineapple and sweet grapefruit, added to its strength, yield and its outdoor cultivating possibilities, which has greatly helped production in places like British Columbia, for example, where it has been used for commercial purposes. The a result of this combination is an Indica-Sativa hybrid developed to boost its aromatic qualities to a maximum and provide a sweet, fruity, slightly acid taste. Apart from these exceptional qualities in aroma or taste, this variety provides lush heavy harvests as its branches form very regularly, with short knots, which in turn give abundant flowering The dense structure of the flowers produces a greater number of buds than in plants with longer knots. Furthermore, the buds are very compact and numerous thick buds are produced on both the lower, longer branches as well as on the higher branches. This means that the calibre of the buds is relatively uniform, in other words, the smaller buds are larger than in most other varieties. This, and in the flowering speed, is where we can see the influence of the characteristic indica genotypes in this hybrid, whereas we can clearly see its sativa ascendancy in its aspect, in the psychoactive effects it produces -a physical and cerebral mixture- and in the complexity of its taste. Thus, apart from good hybrid vigour and bountiful flowering, which make it a highly productive and effective variety, we can appreciate its fruity taste of sweet berries. The &#8220;Blue&#8221; influence is noticeable in the colour some of the plants acquire, violet, purple, reddish, more intense in outdoor harvests due to the colder temperature, as well as in the vigorous harvest, which multiplies quickly. For this reason, it is important to maintain the height of the plants under control at all times in indoor cultivation. Its strength is fairly high, combined with noticeable quantities of CBD, therefore producing a mixed effect. "

With any luck I'll get a good pheno and be able to add this to the keepers. I'm hoping out of these new strains to have at least one cindy, one CJ and one of these I can keep along with my WW. The next step will just be figuring out where I'lllkeep them all. lol*


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 19, 2013)

Good luck tonight but sounds like you have everything back in line.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

Res is nice and clean has a lid on it this time and is full of some ph'd water at about 1050ppm. I'm hoping they don't burn, I'm gonna check them tomorrow, and I might pump out a few gallons and refill to lower the ppm a bit. I mixed half strength GH gro, and micro, plus calmagic at 3/4 strength and floralicious plus at full strength. I thought I'd try this for one more week until they really start to flower. My thought was that the lower P might help reduce any stretch. My res I found tonight will pretty much hold 40 gallons give or take, and even though I mixed my nutes light and for only 30 gallons of water they ended up a bit hotter then I wanted. If they don't burn then I'll call it good.

Beech I don't always flush during flower actually it pretty rare, I was trying to resolve what I thought the issue was. Other wise I usually only flush during flower if I notice a lot of build up in the tray, which makes me think there is the same kind of build up in my pots and I should flush them. Typically I run my nutes all the way to the end, I don't usually do a harvest flush any more either. I've tried both ways and havn't noticed any difference in taste. 

Gonna go get some treatment from THE DOCTOR , and try to finish this trimming, you guys have a great night. I'll see you all later or tomorrow who knows!

Peace TC


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 20, 2013)

This reminds me why I don't do hydro anymore. Thanks


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> This reminds me why I don't do hydro anymore. Thanks


Lol which part man? 

Honestly its not usually any where near the pain its been the last like 3 days. Normally other then my res changes all I do is add a couple gallons of water a day and 3-5 tsp of ph down and its good to go. I guess after making so many changes it was inevitable I'd have to face at least one challenge. I dosed the res with an extra strong dose of h202, and got a lid on it so fingers crossed things will be back to normal.

I think I'm gonna hit the hydro store and pick up a bigger pump to try to fill my tray faster so I don't have to keep it running as long. If I could fill it completely in 5-10 minutes I'd only have to leave it on for the minimum 15mins, rather then running for 30 minutes like it does now. This could potentially let me flood 6 times instead of 3, though I will only up it to 5 I think since I don't like to flood right before lights off. 

OH ya so I got a bubble curtain yesterday and I think I like it, seems to really move the water in the res well, nice circular motion.


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 20, 2013)

It was a combination of the amount of ongoing daily work it takes to keep everything on-point and the fact that one bad accident can destroy an entire crop. Making dirt sucks, but after that, it doesn't take much to keep going (I probably average 30 mins/day on must-do stuff) , and it's much harder to kill everything at one time. And while I don't do it often, I *really* like being able to leave for a week and know that, barring something crazy happening with power or my water pumps, everything will be fine.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2013)

The vacation factor is a big deal, I either have to plan around things, or I do have one buddy I can house sit if I have to. Once I move I won't have that luxury and more.


----------



## geturgrowon (Mar 20, 2013)

shitty.....srry cant help you there lol


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2013)

geturgrowon said:


> shitty.....srry cant help you there lol


Whats shitty? I'm lost I think......... I'm sure this will help............


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 20, 2013)

I think he meant shitty you won't have a buddy you trust once you move. Or at least I, think that is shitty  I moved about 5 years ago and I have a friend here for the past few years that I would trust with my life. You will find another friend you will trust once you move, it just takes time.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 20, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I think he meant shitty you won't have a buddy you trust once you move. Or at least I, think that is shitty  I moved about 5 years ago and I have a friend here for the past few years that I would trust with my life. You will find another friend you will trust once you move, it just takes time.


I think the Dr. Took care of that. Cat, i think youd do well out in the country with a farm and shop, city lifes to hectic. I prefer to taker easy. Dr. Goodtimezzzzz


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2013)

Hehe I'm back been doing stuff around the house. 

Ya not knowing anyone is one of the things thats kinda intimidating about moving a new place. Its nice if you have atleast one person but your right I'll meet some new people and it will be all good. 

Ninja I totally agree I would much rather get outside of town. I don't really want a whole farm but a place I can put in a veggy garden would be great, and I like trees so ideally there should be lots of trees around.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 21, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> It was a combination of the amount of ongoing daily work it takes to keep everything on-point and the fact that one bad accident can destroy an entire crop. Making dirt sucks, but after that, it doesn't take much to keep going (I probably average 30 mins/day on must-do stuff) , and it's much harder to kill everything at one time. And while I don't do it often, I *really* like being able to leave for a week and know that, barring something crazy happening with power or my water pumps, everything will be fine.


How the hell can you leave for a week? I just got asked this question and im noobish. Is there really a way to grow in dirt and leave for a week? My baby droops after twoish days. Cant wait till next hydro season starts for me, ive got a stacked rez that im dying to try that has a float valve. All brand new. How the hell do you leave for a week though, i need this n my life


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How the hell can you leave for a week?


55 gallon trashcan filled with water, a pump for each chamber on a timer, and a drip irrigation system or hydro halos. Or you can do Blumats.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

Just FYI... I ran hydro and I left once for 14 days. Everything was fine, overgrown, but fine. No one even opened the door to the closet that whole time. It can be done.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2013)

I know it can be done, I've left for about 4 days without anyone baby sitting. The biggest deal for me isn't actually my hydro tray, for the most part it stays pretty stable. There is alot of times I only mess with it ever other day. Its actually my clones that I'm more concerned with, and have less of a buffer with, they need to get watered pretty much every other day. Some day I'll have my clones in a flood tray too and that will speed up the whole program I think, but I don't have much space and I have zero extra outlets and power to use atm. 

I'm really hoping this latest batch of clones does ok, they got a bit dry on me the other day but have all recovered it seems. It was right after I took them so hopefully it didn't do much damage since they didn't have roots yet. The new SDG wasn't above ground yet last night but maybe today. I never did make it to the hydro store yesterday like I planned but thankfully none of it was urgent. 

So how do you guys all feel about testers? I've been seriously considering investing in a Bluelab continuous monitor for my room. My current tester is not working properly anymore at least the on off switch doesn't work, but that has me scared the calibration might not be working any more. I tested my calibration solution and it seemed off by about 50 ppm but it was also fluctuating all over while I was trying to test it. The solution is about 3-4 years old like the tester so its possible it may not be clean any more too. So any way I was thinking a continuous monitor might be nice. I could just walk in and look at the wall and know if II needed to F with anything. I also don't know if my current tester adjusts for temperature and my water is always well below 70 degrees so I've wondered if my tester is reading accurately for the temp of the water. We'll see I was just thinking it could be a good investment, I also considered a Hanna combo meter because hand held has advantages too. Do you guys know if I got the blue lab does it require any fooling around to test diffferent containers of solution, or can I just pull it out of one and stick it in the other and get an accurate reading?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't trust any of those meters. That's one of the reasons I don't use any. Not much help I know, but it's what goes on round here. pH with drops, and measure ppm by looking at plants. Water temps are never an issue, so I don't care what it is.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2013)

The water temps are never an issue here, and I currently ph with drops. Drops however are not very accurate, I've gotten by just fine with them for years, but I don't know when I do have issues if its because my eye was off when I ph'd things or for some other reason. PPM I mostly keep an eye on to try to watch how the plants are feeding. Like if I notice they are only drinking water and my ppm is rising, or vise versa and I can account for it. With my success without one its hard to swallow the price, but I feel like if in the long run it made my life easier it could be worth it. I don't know ............


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

I originally bought a Hanna GroChek Combo meter for $150 or something. Worked well for the first couple grows, then I just didn't trust it's numbers, even after calibrating with the $20 worth of calibrating solution. To me it's like adding co2 or something. It would make a difference having things dialed in Exactly right... but not enough difference for me to bother with. In my opinion at least.

To me, that is money spent best elsewhere... but you shouldn't scrap the idea cuz I don't like it. I will say if it makes things easier for you, then go for it. Easy is good, getting time to do other things is priceless... time is the only limited resource we have. And even 5 minutes a day more spent with your family vs. spending time in the grow room is worth the world.


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 21, 2013)

I am getting 99% success with my 30-site EZ-Cloner. I'm more confident in it than I would be in my old ebb & flow cloning tray. I literally have had to do nothing to it for almost a month. I'm about to take a bunch of clones into dirt, so I'll wash it and do new water, but it's about as idiot-proof as it comes.


----------



## geturgrowon (Mar 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Whats shitty? I'm lost I think......... I'm sure this will help............


lol sorry i was hi when i wrote u ^ the vacation factor or deal and u having to plan around


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a HANNA Combo and a bluelab pen, They both suck! I already had to replace the hanna combo once, at least the shop I bought it from replaced it for me but it doesn't say a lot about their dependability. I haven't used the wall one but I did read some good things about it. I think SS and Old Dude over on Superstoner1 thread use those. Maybe post the question is his my three stages of flower thread.

Good Luck!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. That was kinda the same feed back I've seen alot of places about the pens. One big reason I've considered just springing for something professional and being done with it. I feel like being dialed into my system is one of the last steps I have with mastering it. Once I buy a house and I setup there I'd like to finally build a nice permenant room, and really dial things in. Some day I guess someday, but one step at a time is how I'll get there!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 23, 2013)

WTF, I seriously still can't give you Rep+ I though I handy out plenty the other day to allow you some more today, unfortunately sometimes the deserving get left behind  I am going to try and do something about that right now, looking at Ninja and Beech to get some love first if it allows me! 

Apparently I love everyone in this thread to much, better spread some rep+ on other threads so I can be sure to hand it out where deserved, HERE!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol BG your crack me up man. I'm just glad having you guys here the rep doesn't mean much.

So I battled some "algae" again. I say it like that because I think its algae, but its almost clear which I thought could just be form the lack of much light. It wasn't nearly as bad this time, but it was still there. I realized that my cooler I'm using as a res may be holding alot more heat then my old tote did. Usually the water in my res is noticably cold to the touch, tonight it felt luke warm. Sooooo I cleaned out all the algae with a skimmer, took my pump out and stripped it down and cleaned it again cleaned the residue in the tray out, and drained half my res and refilled it. I also covered the rest of my tray that doesn't have plants in it with panda film to keep the light off it. I'm hoping the panda film helps to keep the temps lower since less heat should build up in the water without the light hitting it. I'm gonna freeze some bottles of water and try to get my temps back down. If this continues to be an issue I'll be looking for something else to use as a res, even if it means spending the money and buying a real one, and or looking into a chiller though I don't really want to run any more electric. 

Well aside from that the plants look really good. The critical jack isn't stretching as much as I was expecting, but its gonna have 4 really nice buds on it I think from the node spacing. Next week I'm gonna be putting another 10 plants in I think, and perhaps 15 more 1-2 weeks later. This will have my tray FULL, and sadly I won't be harvesting the current batch till may so its gonna be full for awhile not that thats a bad thing I suppose. I can say for sure that the 4 headed WW that is still in the tray is starting to pack some weight on finally. I noticed tonight it was leaning against the stakes I have around it. It seems to be enjoying the higher ppm I'm running in the tray now. Its got another week on it, but i might leave it for 2 just for fun if there is still much of fresh growth. 

Well guys I'm about to go the the local Mardi Gras celebration this town has, hope you all have a great night I'll prolly talk to you guys tomorrow! 

Peace TC

Edit: Oh ya I was also pleased to say that one of the 2 SDG broke ground today so I've got at least one if I don't kill it lol.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 23, 2013)

Happy to make anyone laugh anytime I can laughter really is the best simple medicine IMHO.

Hope you have a great night on the town! Enjoy you deserve it!


----------



## Kite High (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed finally. pologies for being so late


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 27, 2013)

This threads classic like the beatles  ......... Sxs


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 27, 2013)

TC - I got my cloner rez temp down by putting a small buzz fan about 3" from it blowing air at the bottom (with the bottom off the ground an inch or two). It dropped my temps by 10 degrees or so in the rez.

edit w/ image


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Kite glad to have ya man!

I like that baywatcher, sadly I have no good way to raise my 40 gallon rez off the ground. On the plus side I believe me efforts have been a success. I changed the res tuesday and the water was noticably cooler from just one day with an ice bottle. Yesterday it felt great when i checked on things, and the water was still nice and clear and clean! With having all the light blocked from the tray, and the res now, and the ice just keeping it a bit cooler I think I'm gonna be golden. I check my res every day for ph and shit so tossing in a frozen 2 liter won't be a big deal. I am also thinking now that the temps are lower that the cooler may prevent me from having to do this every day and maybe on need it every other. 

So I'll have to get some pics here so, but all the girls are flowering nicely. Its been about 12 days since I put them in 12/12 and it seems most of the stretch may be done but who knows they might surprise me. The next run of clones is honestly over due to go in so they will be added to the tray either tonight or tomorrow. Depending on how the tray fills up I may pull a couple of the plants I have in now to open up more room. There are a few that are bushing out more then I want which might take up to much space in a few weeks. If all the roots on the new clones are looking good enough I'll put them in to replace those. 

I'm gonna be putting my Cindy clones I just took into cups tonight prolly they have some nice looking roots forming now, and I will prolly top the other Cindy that is still vegging and use that for another clone once I have room. The cindy that is flowering looks fcking awesome, the nodes on the whole plant are 1/2 to 1 inch spacing and it is only slightly branching. So the whole plant I think is going to just be one 12-15 inch cola about 2-4 inchs think from what I can tell. II took down the 4 headed WW that was about done. It had been in for 8 weeks, and I noticed a few late flower "mananas" on it so I chopped her. I considered letting it drop the pollen, but all the other plants are still a bit young for that and I don't want a fully seeded crop even if it is good genetics.

Well guys I'm off to burn one and play some video games  TC


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 28, 2013)

Just stopping bye,Keep em green
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey man nice to see ya! 

Water temps were cool and stable tonight, and the res was mostly clean. There was still a tiny amount of haze floating in the water, but I think its prolly just residue that washed out of my tray. I gave the res a dose of H2O2 and another ice block. Plants are looking very happy every time I look at Cindy she looks nicer and nicer. The sweet deep grapefruit is working on its second leaves, the second seed still hasn't done anything yet though atleast I got one. So all is well really, the tray will be getting some additions tomorrow and the fresh clones with roots will be going in cups. I'll get you guys some pictures while I do everything tomorrow night. Time to smoke a blunt and call it a night, hope all is well!

Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2013)

Yay Pics! You know you've been dyeing to see them! 

So after a long night or work in the garden I have pics to share, and a short update. 

I'm very pleased with things at the moment. I really think I got my algae issue wooped as I have not found any more surprises so far. All the girls in flower are budding up nicely as you'll see. I put in a bunch of clones, pretty much all white widow of various origins(some original some clones from the seeds). I had about 4 strawberry clones that I decided to toss, the strawberry really is pretty decent, but I have a bunch of it in the tray already and still have 2 strawberry moms if I decide to keep using it. I put the 15 or so clones that had rooted into cups and there is still about 5 in the clone dome that may or may not root(mostly strawberry). Both of the cindy clones are looking good and are in cups now, as well as the CJ. I've got a total of 32 plants in my flood tray at the moment, with plenty of room for 10-12 more in another 2 weeks or so. 

Word from a buddy is I might be getting a blackberry kush cut, and a blue widow cut which would be cool if it happens. If not no biggy I've got a nice variety right now with more to come soon. The SDG is coming along nicely second set of leaves are out and looking good I'm hoping number three is the first full set. The leaves on it are definitely wider at this point then most anything else I've grown since my afghan kush way back when, I'm excited.

So without further ado some pictures for all of you!

mainlined 4 headed WW
















Few of the other WWs 
















Heres the critical jack, which is surprising me, and may continue to do so. The leaves look very much like any other hybrid. The growth though has definitely leaned towards the indica side for the most part. The nodes have ok spacing about 1.5 inchs or so and at about 2 weeks since 12/12 started it already is forming crystals, though its not getting as large as I suppose I was expecting being a critical + cross. I've never grown critcal anything before so perhaps its not all in the size of the buds but how heavy they may end up....who knows she smells good though!











Not last or any where near least here are the long awaited shots of my Cindy 99 (seed #2) I've said it before and will likely say it many more times but I love the way its shaped and the node spacing so much! She down right looks much different then all the other plants too in coloring along with leaf shape and such. 
















Heres the first Cindy seed I had popped not sure why I didn't flower it first......






The sweet deep grapefruit






Heres the tray before I put the clones in, you can see them all in the lower corner in cups still. Also a pic of the clones which went into cups tonight and a few group shots after things were done.






















As always you'll have to forgive my HPS pictures however I'm lazy and don't feel like taking all the plants out to get pics. The HPS is the only light I have in there so the only other option would be after lights out with a flash or with a drop light or something. 

Anyway you'll take what you get and like it hehehe! 

It feels really great to have the garden up in full swing again. I just hope I can keep them all healthy and avoid any problems this time. I'm running my nutes up where they should be this time so I think my yield will also be back to normal hopefully! I suppose only time will tell, the first batch went in on the 16th, this batch is in on the 30th theres room for one more I think and then it will only be a few weeks till harvest. 

Well I'm about to fall asleep typing. Hope you guys all have a great Easter morning I'm sure I'll be on here at some point. 

EACE: TC

edit: also sorry the pics are sideways I turned them not sure why it turns them back


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 31, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.







*



Beech


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 31, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.
> 
> ...


I live in this world when it comes to you, Thunder and Ninja!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 31, 2013)

The hps lighting aint that bad, ive seen way worse. Looking great as always man. Good to see some pics finally lol


----------



## kinddiesel (Mar 31, 2013)

love that light , homemade ? defentily cheaper bulbs to buy, only concern , make sure your cord to it dont heat up, im sure your good,


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys I know the rep thing what can I say its a good problem to have. I like giving what can I say, specifically I love it when I rep someone and their bar goes up! But then when I see you guys I can rep ya usually once a week at least.

Thankfully Ninja my camera doesn't to the black line thing unless I'm standing right on top of my ballast. The pics I took last harvest were taken with the Iphone so thats why they got the lines. I just hate the coloring it gives the plants. I know you guys can look at them and tell they look nice but that's another reason I'd like to get a MH into my next flower room. I will be able to shutdown the HPS for a bit and take pics and not have to worry about the plants sitting in the dark or not being able to see!

Kinddiesel thanks for stopping by the thread! The light I'm assuming your talking about is my homemade veg light. I've actually got 2 running now for my clones and moms. The fixture was made for about $20 from lowes and yes the bulbs are reasonably priced. When its full it holds 9 bulbs and I usually run the 23w or 26w daylight bulbs. That gives me over 200w actual power in a pretty small space. The cords stay nice and cool, and the lights really do too. I have a box fan in the room moving air and neither one gets more then slightly warm. They don't work great to flower but they do work in a pinch, a buddy used my spare at one point.

Well thanks guys glad you all enjoyed! I hope everyone had a nice Easter. We went to the inlaws house so my daughter could hunt eggs there. She had a blast and they didn't even buy her much candy I was thrilled. We had some Burgers for dinner and I think we are gonna go for a walk here when I'm done visiting THE DOCTOR. I'll check back into night,

Peace guys! 
TC


----------



## Kite High (Mar 31, 2013)

Better bro?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice Kite TY.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 31, 2013)

Not trying to steal any "Thunder!"  just so happy and proud I wanted to share!

The Ax man cometh for my crop about the end of next week ! I am loving my modified stinkbud aero system. Not too shaby for my first attempt at hydro!


These are the 2 rail systems that will be ready for the ax. I have 2 rails for each 25g res, each rail has 4 2" netpot holes. 
There are 7 plants in one rail and 6 in the other.


Here is a shot of the Lemon OG, I have a great variety this run, probably not the best way to do this system as you can't dial in each plant. I had some that wanted more nutrients and others that weren't real happy with how strong they were. I tried to run a happy medium and it seems to have worked but you could have gotten a lot more out of some of these strains with individual attention.
I ran Lemon OG, OG, OG18, Purple OG, Deadhead, Headband, Pineapple chunk (didn't like this system at all!), Sage, Mobydick, Kandi Kush, Kanna Kush, and Blueberry! I can't wait to savor all these flavors !


Yummy sugary goodness!

There are more photo's on my journal linked in my signature.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks great man no thunder stole at all. I happen to be a big fan of the stink bud system! Looks like a really dank mix of genetics!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking Tits TC....


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey dude, your c99 is worthy of some rep but I can't rep you again yet. Great job


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you Sirs!!  This next hash bowl goes out to all you guys!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 1, 2013)

*Bleeds tht SAGE,Ive grew and loved it!!Its from TH seeds Rt........
Anyway if i could grow a M/J plant tht didnt have to have specific light schedule and would just grow,Id grow one just for a houseplant,Mine was tht pretty.
Beech *


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2013)

Well shit man grab yourself an auto flower and stick her in the living room. I sure as hell will some day when I can. My daughter is to talkative right now, shes at that age(3 but at the level of a 4.5 year old, already starting to read and do math).


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 1, 2013)

Havent seen it in a Auto,But damn sure would,Great Idea!
Beech


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 1, 2013)

The Sage is one of my slower girls this run. Everything else is pretty much 60 or 70% cloudy and 30 to 40% clear, except the Sage she is like 60% clear! She smells wonderful, although all of these do. The Blueberry I have apparently I got lucky as it smells great and it didn't herm, which I have since read is a huge problem with DP BB.

All the buds up close are on the Sage plant


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2013)

Unless you need to harvest them all, having a few finish slower might be nice to stagger things. Looks like shes got some real big fan leaves. Even on my soil girls non of them got huge like that. Saw a grow the other day don't remember what strain but the guy had leaves the size of my head.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Unless you need to harvest them all, having a few finish slower might be nice to stagger things.


Thunder that is the thing I am not sure about with this stinkbud type system is if I harvest say all but one plant the roots from the other plants would die and kill the one I am trying to finish? It makes sense but I haven't gotten a definitive answer. I was told to leave some lower branches on the plants I harvest and their roots shouldn't die, not really a fan of this idea either. Any thoughts?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what would be best. Prolly harvesting the top half of the plants and letting the bottoms mature more since they aren't always done at the same time any way. This might even boost yield a bit. In the future I think I would just try to keep similar strains in each rail if possible. I know you've got a bunch of strains going, but if you find that a few take longer or finish quicker try to lump them together in the same rail. I'm sure you've already thought about that for the future.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm not sure what would be best. Prolly harvesting the top half of the plants and letting the bottoms mature more since they aren't always done at the same time any way. This might even boost yield a bit. In the future I think I would just try to keep similar strains in each rail if possible. I know you've got a bunch of strains going, but if you find that a few take longer or finish quicker try to lump them together in the same rail. I'm sure you've already thought about that for the future.


I Agree!
Beech


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 2, 2013)

The sage looks amazing. Actually, I had ordered sage seeds for my last grow, paid for them and for some reason the next day I made an impulsive decision to email herbies to change my order to C99, probably because of the short flower time. The rest is history, but a sage journal is on the cards


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I Agree!
> Beech


My S.A.G.E. was outside but I did it this way as well. A fantastic plant.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok now I'm gonna have to look it into the sage with you guys all talking about it. I've seen the name but who breeds it?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 2, 2013)

THSeeds is the breeder 

ps I have read all sorts of good things about it , no tolerance build up, last plant standing in a stressed garden, the exclusive headstash of the breeder of thseeds for 10 years.. it's a must grow ,only it's half haze so it's like 70+ days ,only reason I don't have a few jars of it right now..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2013)

Ew 70+ would be a real challenge in my current setup. I could stick it in dirt in the wash light but obviously it wouldn't reach full potential. I might have to wait till I get more space and my other light back from my bother.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok now I'm gonna have to look it into the sage with you guys all talking about it. I've seen the name but who breeds it?


I did mine a few years back. Seeds from Attitude. Breeder was TH Seeds. I live in Midwest at 40 so I was concerned about it not finishing properly. Waited and waited until mid Oct which is bordering on dangerous here. Had to pick it one dreary, rainy morning cause hard 23 degree freeze was predicted. Didn't try any of it until it was cured for about 3 weeks. It was a fucking rocket ship ride. Made some of the best hash I ever had, too. (It was a wet growing season, but no mold) 17 oz. off the plant. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2013)

I really like hearing that Barn. I do grow inside so the weather isn't much of an issue, mostly concerned with height and flower time from respects of my perpetual grow. I suppose just running a few wouldn't hurt anything I can leave them longer.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok now I'm gonna have to look it into the sage with you guys all talking about it. I've seen the name but who breeds it?


I hate to fule the fire but this is one of my alltime favorite youtube videos. This should give you sage wood in a couple seconds, the guys got the meter you want and he runs a system you could do with some medium tweeks.....thisll make the wheels turn
[youtube]3Sa1IIgmtqY&feature=g-like[/youtube]


----------



## Kite High (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.thseeds.com/pages/sage.html

very good indeed....just not tyrippy enough for my taste but all around great high and easy as pie to grow


----------



## Kite High (Apr 2, 2013)

...





S.A.G.E. at 8 weeks flower...grown in closet 400 watt cmh years ago


----------



## Kite High (Apr 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> The sage looks amazing. Actually, I had ordered sage seeds for my last grow, paid for them and for some reason the next day I made an impulsive decision to email herbies to change my order to C99, probably because of the short flower time. The rest is history, but a sage journal is on the cards


I like c99 better cause of the trippy...but SAGE is top shelf...very lil if any variation as well


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I hate to fule the fire but this is one of my alltime favorite youtube videos. This should give you sage wood in a couple seconds, the guys got the meter you want and he runs a system you could do with some medium tweeks.....thisll make the wheels turn
> [youtube]3Sa1IIgmtqY&feature=g-like[/youtube]



That is a sweet video and a beautiful garden. The sage sure is pretty and it looks like it could work ok structure wise. I can't figure out how the hell he waters that garden, and maintains it with so many plants cramed in there. For sure an epic grow I wonder what the weight was. 

Kite those are beauties man!

I'm really hoping this next batch turns out better then the last. I ended up only getting about half the weight I expected in good buds. I did end up with about 7 oz of SUPER premium trim, as its full of bud bits from me trimming off the fox tails. That is gonna be my blunt weed for the next few weeks, and I'm gonna use the rest for some butter and maybe a tinture. Oh well that one is behind me, and its the first harvest I've been really disappointed with over the years so..... I think I'm already off to a better start this round as long as I can keep them happy.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 2, 2013)

nice plants kite, good to know you have done the sage to.another thing I read about sage is that it is an lst'ers best friend...rubbery stems


----------



## Kite High (Apr 2, 2013)

dont lst but it responded perfectly to topping...a joy to grow and smoke


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> That is a sweet video and a beautiful garden. The sage sure is pretty and it looks like it could work ok structure wise. I can't figure out how the hell he waters that garden, and maintains it with so many plants cramed in there. For sure an epic grow I wonder what the weight was.
> 
> Kite those are beauties man!
> 
> I'm really hoping this next batch turns out better then the last. I ended up only getting about half the weight I expected in good buds. I did end up with about 7 oz of SUPER premium trim, as its full of bud bits from me trimming off the fox tails. That is gonna be my blunt weed for the next few weeks, and I'm gonna use the rest for some butter and maybe a tinture. Oh well that one is behind me, and its the first harvest I've been really disappointed with over the years so..... I think I'm already off to a better start this round as long as I can keep them happy.


Dont quote me but i think its ebb and high tide. I think theres a huge rez underneath that gets added too. Ya buddy, bouya


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

As you can see S.A.G.E. has a high calyx to leaf ratio as well as I don't defoliate EVER...and a pure dee sugar factory...excellent high yield hash plant too..that one went 11 weeks...average is 10-11..and I harvest at 20-30 % cloudy the rest clear....I abhor amber as it is a waste IMO

And that is a single plant


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

Ninja if he has that setup as some sort of ebb system, then that whole room must have a liner on the floor or something cus it looks like all those pots are on the floor. Either that or the largest tray I've ever seen(maybe 2 4x8 trays I suppose). I'm guessing the res must be HUGE and in the basement or the next story down at least. Those are some really impressive buds for sure. This latest harvest has me seriously considering making some changes to things but i gotta give it a chance to get things back were they should be. Its been really discouraging to be honest, I've been wrecking my brain trying to figure out the solution. The only thing I can come up with is the nutes still so hopefully fixes it. I noticed a few of those rusty spots the other night on a couple of the strawberries again, and one WW. I don't get it cus I'm running a full dose of Calmagic with my regular nutes and my ph is right about were its supposed to be. Its time for a res change again tonight, maybe the plants are just using up what I'm giving them. The PPm did drop a bit the other day so they are eating, I just don't want to lock them out, or burn them with to much.

I never wait for much if any amber either, I like my trippy highs!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 3, 2013)

Check the comments for some specs. [youtube]plpp&v=mZekotQEVSM[/youtube]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=mZekotQEVSM


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool I didn't actually read any of it just watched the vid.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 3, 2013)

Hes got a bunch of videos so i figured youd like the dudes channel. Lmfao, the guys doin somthing right


----------



## Sa11ySt0ner (Apr 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm not sure what would be best. Prolly harvesting the top half of the plants and letting the bottoms mature more since they aren't always done at the same time any way. This might even boost yield a bit. In the future I think I would just try to keep similar strains in each rail if possible. I know you've got a bunch of strains going, but if you find that a few take longer or finish quicker try to lump them together in the same rail. I'm sure you've already thought about that for the future.


That's the plan.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well shit man grab yourself an auto flower and stick her in the living room. I sure as hell will some day when I can. My daughter is to talkative right now, shes at that age(3 but at the level of a 4.5 year old, already starting to read and do math).


She a Daddys girl......Sounds like a smart one.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Sally hows it goin?

Beech she is extremely smart. When my wife and I are talking to her its absolutely amazing how good her memory is. I'm just hoping she will embrass learning, and enjoy it and use her abilities.

Garden was looking A+ tonight. The rust spots did not seem any worse then the other night when I boosted the calmagic more. So perhaps that is all it was. We'll see how they progress. I'm changing my res tomorrow, and will be going to 3/4 strength bloom and micro, plus the calmagic and floralicious and H2O2. This will bump things up about 25%, which going into week 3 I think should be about right. I'm hoping this doesn't have an adverse effect on the plants that I just put in but they look really happy ATM so fingers will be crossed. Pretty much all the plants are starting to get some sugar on them and the CJ smells awesome up close. I can't place the smell yet but its different and I like that! All the rest of those clones rooted, tomorrow I'll prolly stick the WW ones in cups. I'm not sure if I'm gonna keep the strawberries much longer. The SDG has its third set of leaves which were only a triple set, so maybe the next will be a full five. The leaves on it are still growing out very side so far which is cool, its been awhile since I've had a strong indica genetic in the mix. Well I think thats all I've got on my mind tonight. I'll be doing an ISO run in the next couple days so I'll let you all know how that goes. 

Hope all is well in your worlds!

 TC


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

props on the apparent joy with your daughter...you and she are blessed


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

HEHE its not always joy, but I've been trying to make the most of it, and give her the childhood she deserves. Kids get forced to grow up pretty quick now a days.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ninja if he has that setup as some sort of ebb system, then that whole room must have a liner on the floor or something cus it looks like all those pots are on the floor. Either that or the largest tray I've ever seen(maybe 2 4x8 trays I suppose). I'm guessing the res must be HUGE and in the basement or the next story down at least. Those are some really impressive buds for sure. This latest harvest has me seriously considering making some changes to things but i gotta give it a chance to get things back were they should be. Its been really discouraging to be honest, I've been wrecking my brain trying to figure out the solution. The only thing I can come up with is the nutes still so hopefully fixes it. I noticed a few of those rusty spots the other night on a couple of the strawberries again, and one WW. I don't get it cus I'm running a full dose of Calmagic with my regular nutes and my ph is right about were its supposed to be. Its time for a res change again tonight, maybe the plants are just using up what I'm giving them. The PPm did drop a bit the other day so they are eating, I just don't want to lock them out, or burn them with to much.
> 
> I never wait for much if any amber either, I like my trippy highs!


Have you considered foliar feeding with Epsom salts? I mean if they're getting a full calmag supplement with each feeding they might need that much more... then again they could fix it on their own with what your giving them... lol guess i'm not being too much help  but i'm stoked to see how the girls finish!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

I've tossed around the idea. It always scares me as I run my light pretty close to my plants. Last batch I actually did a foliar with a small amount of epsom salts with some super thrive in the mix. It was a light mix though I really don't know if it did anything. I'm gonna see what they do this next week. If they start to get worse I may try that. I really don't know 100% that it is a C def, but from all the pictures I've seen, and the pictures I've shown thats what it looks like. I'm eager to, I'm really thinking its gonna be a nice turn around from last harvest. Atleast thats what I keep telling myself........


----------



## Kite High (Apr 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> HEHE its not always joy, but I've been trying to make the most of it, and give her the childhood she deserves. Kids get forced to grow up pretty quick now a days.


and unfortunately that is the source of our downfalls...we need their imagination and intuition but modern life discourage such and even stamps it out as much as it can...Love her and give her you ...best thing you can do and what she wants most...we fathers are in our children's eyes Gods...we need to live up to it


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 4, 2013)

Kite High said:


> and unfortunately that is the source of our downfalls...we need their imagination and intuition but modern life discourage such and even stamps it out as much as it can...Love her and give her you ...best thing you can do and what she wants most...we fathers are in our children's eyes Gods...we need to live up to it


Nice post!*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kite High again.







*Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

Man beech you gotta spread some rep !


----------



## Kite High (Apr 5, 2013)

thank you all for the reps and likes...felt good to see so many people touched by truth....seems most round here prefer hype...I come from my heart and there is nothing more important to our lives and future than our children


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 5, 2013)

True story bud! We like to keep it real around here so no hype, snake oils, or bad attitudes allowed, lol. 

No seriously though getting to spend the last 7 months since the accident with my family has been great. Especially since I would have normally been at work 10 hours a day and not have gotten any of this time otherwise.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 6, 2013)

I would look and see if you posted what happened.......But this is a long thread.
Glad your ok man.Man all these young kids are so smart,My son is 12 in June,and 
If i need help on these PC or any kinda new deals like the phones he acts like Im a duffus.
I took typing in HS,and it was a manual,Tht should tell ya Im no spring chicken.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2013)

lol, is all good Beech, I had a motorcycle wreck. It messed up my right arm, did some muscle and nerve damage. Rehab is coming along well though, I'd say I'm at about 70% range of motion but not much strength at all. They said its gonna be 1-1.5 years before I really know how much I'll get back from the nerves so I'm just working through things. I did find out that the reason my wrist has been hurting so bad still is that its been broken the last 7 months. I have asked the DRs about it several times and they kept saying there was no signs of a brake and that even if it was fractured there was nothing they would do about it. Well its been broken and the specific brake is about the worst wrist brake you can get for it healing right. Soooo most likely they will be immobilizing my wrist, we have to see what the specialist says next week. Anyway thats the fun I had when I decided I needed a bike. I had riden off road for many many years without much issue as I have always been a rather cautious person. Well I didn't have it for a week and a half, and came threw a turn a bit too fast and it pulled me to the outside and I hit a gaurd rail. Funny thing is I had ridden that corner every day since I got the bike but always in the inside lane. I think the outside lane was banked differently and in turn had alot to do with my inability to make the corner as I wasn't going that fast (55 in a wide sweeping corner) But oh well live and learn right! Time will heal many of the wounds and life will go on, I'm here to see tomorrow so thats all that matters!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 6, 2013)

Damn i here ya,I raced S/C and outdoor MX for over 15yrs.And have broke many a bone,concusions list to long to mention.
Glad your ok,and hope you heal good,Ive been very lucky.
Like to cut my Damn hand off on Sheet metal at work,I own a HVAC business.
Cut all the tendons into and had two surgeries on it,and its still messed up!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow man thats gotta be tough too. I've been very thankful that right from the begging my hand has worked perfect so I've been able to position my arm and use my hand even before I could move my arm again. My older brother rode MX for many years and had his share of bang up but thankfully nothing to serious either. Bikes can be dangerous but they are fun! 

The not fun part is trying to find work again when this is all over. Depending on what I am able to do.....


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

Started harvesting last night. All I can say is wow! I was away for the past 5 days and the girls really swelled up on just water. Here is a shot of the main cola on the Cantalope kush.



Happy, Happy, Happy!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats a beauty man very nice. Your gonna have a hell of a harvest on your hands real fast! Thanks for showing it off man.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for making this thread feel like somewhere I want to and can share my happiness 

I would love to burn one with you someday, you seem like an awesome dude!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2013)

Well thanks man that's how I've always tried to keep things here. I wish I could get a chance to burn with everyone. It would be sweet to be able to have a big RIU BBQ some day or something. Maybe a big RIU meet at a festival so it super public and people can feel more comfortable... I don't know it would be awesome though. A few of the guys I've known for years on here I've talked about visiting at some point will all depend on the roads life takes me down.....


----------



## RL420 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well thanks man that's how I've always tried to keep things here. I wish I could get a chance to burn with everyone. It would be sweet to be able to have a big RIU BBQ some day or something. Maybe a big RIU meet at a festival so it super public and people can feel more comfortable... I don't know it would be awesome though. A few of the guys I've known for years on here I've talked about visiting at some point will all depend on the roads life takes me down.....



I could see some pretty heated discussions going on at a RIU BBQ lmfao. Maybe even brawls.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 6, 2013)

RL420 said:


> I could see some pretty heated discussions going on at a RIU BBQ lmfao. Maybe even brawls.








Would be a BLAST!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2013)

RL420 said:


> I could see some pretty heated discussions going on at a RIU BBQ lmfao. Maybe even brawls.


I can think of a hand full of people I wouldn't invite for exactly that reason!


----------



## RL420 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I can think of a hand full of people I wouldn't invite for exactly that reason!



Dont invite me then , ill drink all the beer reserves.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

lol, no reserves invite only or your not a kool kid ! Thats how it is! 


(PS: I'm drunk as hell ............................


----------



## Kite High (Apr 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> lol, no reserves invite only or your not a kool kid ! Thats how it is!
> 
> 
> (PS: I'm drunk as hell ............................


So when and where?





Gonna be a HELL of a night


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

hehehe nice kite!

FYI I don't remember making that post last night....or this morning I guess. My wife is out of town visiting a friend and my daughter was at her grandparents house. I drank over a half a bottle of southern comfort my self.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 7, 2013)

Sometimes you just gotta act young when you get a chance, right Thunder? How you feeling this morning?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

lol been feeling like I drank to much.......

Only puked once and felt a bit better afterwards, mostly a headache at this point. I just took some pain meds for the first time since yesterday afternoon, so I'm hoping that helps. I got a bunch of stuff I gotta do in my grow tonight I put off from the other day so I gotta get feeling better by the time I put my daughter to bed.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 7, 2013)

Take a couple of advil and drink a V8 best thing for me anyway.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

Hehe took some Ibuprofen and ate a salad. V8 is a good idea, and I happen to have a bottle in the fridge too . Bought to take a walk to the park and let the little girl play for a bit I'm sure the walk and the fresh air will do me good. I might grab a rockstar to drink on the way get a bit of caffeine in me too. I wish I could smoke a blunt while I was out walking. I love smoking outside but it doesn't happen very often with living in town. My old lady won't even let me smoke out in the back yard cus I cough pretty much anytime I smoke. Oh well I'll visit THE DR before we leave. Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday and that the weather is as nice were you guys are as it is here(about 65 and sunny)


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 7, 2013)

Enjoy the park, the fresh air should help as well. I swear by the V8 the morning after drinking.

Love where I live, we can smoke on the back deck and never worry about a thing, hell the front yard, side yards, wherever really but the back deck is where we like to hang and burn one.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Well yesterday went real well we had a nice day, and prolly got in about 2 miles of walking. I've been without a car the last week or so and have been averaging about 2 miles of walking a day. Other then how sore my legs get sometimes I think its good.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 8, 2013)

hmmm...you said rest of pics here???


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Now for an update, and I've even got pictures!!

Girls are well, everything is frosting up well already and I'm really thinking I'm gonna be happy this harvest, or at least I hope. The BKs are all staying nice and small this time and didn't hardly stretch at all they are gonna be all nugs. The CJ is not going to be a heavy yielder I don't think but that could be party due to topping her she may grow better as a single cola for me that will be next. In the mean time CJ will be ONLY for my personal cus its going to be dank for sure, very tight buds super frosty already and great smell. Cindy looks fantastic, and is filling in well so far. All the strawberries look good to, after the last strawberry cured a bit I did enjoy the smoke so I think with a few more weeks on them these will turn out even better. All the clones I put in last week have gotten huge. They have reached almost the size of the plants in flower already, and I'm hoping that as they are beginning to flower now they don't stretch much more. So with out further wait some pic...

We'll start with Cindy at day 20 from 12/12:





















Here is the four headed WW and then a few of the other WW:
















These last few are over views of the whole tray. I tried to get a good angle so you can see the newer clones in the middle and how much they have grown this week. Also to show how close they are to the size of the fully flowering plants.











The CJ is tough to see but its at the bottom center of the second picture, and all the tall (kinda lanky) ones in the back are strawberries, and the short real bushy looking ones are the BK. Ok heres also a side by side last week to this week from the same angle.










Hope you guys enjoy. I'm very glad to say that whatever the cause was my algae problem is gone with the things I've done. I am gonna need to finally wire up my bigger fan because now that its warming up outside a bit and I have the dehumidifier in there its staying pretty warm. My little booster fan just doesn't seem to be keeping the light as cool as it should with the added heat. 

You guys have a great day, I'm gonna grab some lunch and do some housework I think. 

PEACE TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> hmmm...you said rest of pics here???


You beat me to posting. I was working on it when you posted I guess.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 8, 2013)

Thts gonna be a beast.On the walking no pain no gain is my motto!
Beech


----------



## GreatDane (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks great. Another day 20 C'99 photo.  Keep healing and hope your wrist gets fixed soon.


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Apr 8, 2013)

Killer update... The girls are looking pretty!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

those are some sexy ladies! lookin good man killer update


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thts gonna be a beast.On the walking no pain no gain is my motto!
> Beech


Beech I completely agree about the no pain thing. Thats what I keep telling myself and my wife while I bitch about my shins being sore (which I find strange I would have thought my calves or thighs would hurt more). I really think your right about Cindy too, in spite of here obvious sativa characteristics she has kept her nodes real tight which makes me smile. I might take off the bottom 2 branches later this week as I'm sure all stretch is done, and allow a little more upward focus, my tray is gonna be full soon and the bottom won't get good light even with me keeping her in prime position and keeping small plants around it. I'm a bit torn though since its my first (and only currently) Cindy flowering and I want to max my yield as much as I can.


GreatDane said:


> Looks great. Another day 20 C'99 photo.  Keep healing and hope your wrist gets fixed soon.


GD thanks for swinging by man. As you can tell Cindy has me excited. Healing is going pretty well too honestly. Other then the wrist bullshit, my arm is coming along nicely as far as I'm concerned. I've been able in the last month to actually lift my arm straight up over my head again. I might be up to 85% range of motion. Now I just gotta keep strengthening the muscles that are learning to compensate for things. I'm also proud to say I'm down to a half a percocet twice a day now so getting closer and closer to off the chems. Its funny I was talking too my mom the other day and I told her that and she sounded like a huge weight was lifted off her. She apparently was afraid I was gonna get hooked on the morphine or percocets that I've been on(to my knowledge she has no idea I even smoke FYI). I guess my uncle had been on percocets for about 6 weeks and was complaining about withdrawals and feeling addicted to them and it had her all scared cus I've been on them for 7 months. I hate taking pills in the first place, and I'm so thankful for my herbal meds as they have greatly helped me along my path to recovery. I really don't know what this would have been like without them, both physically and mentally. I love my garden 



Usernamewastaken said:


> Killer update... The girls are looking pretty!


Thanks for swinging over man love the new avatar pic, can see that deep purple creeping in! Its getting exciting for me again which is huge, and the girls seem to be responding to my attitude and doing really well. I hope the newest girls havn't stretched to much to make nice single colas but they will definitely have beautiful buds I think. The stems on them have tripled in size this week and look really healthy. I wasn't gonna say much about it but I've been taking about 1 fan leaf off each of them about every 3-4 days to allow more light in without shocking them. Yesterday I also trimmed any of the bottom branches that had stretched way out back to the first node away from the stem. I think this might help maintain the single cola growth and prevent them from branching out to much. 

Lol sorry for rambling, just smoked a blunt and like I said a few times I'm feeling pretty excited about everything ATM. 

TC

Edit: Miss rabbit great to see ya again. Thank you so much its been along time getting here and I always feel like I have so much more to learn.


----------



## geturgrowon (Apr 8, 2013)

great update man !


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Edit: Miss rabbit great to see ya again. Thank you so much its been along time getting here and I always feel like I have so much more to learn.


 The thing I love most about cannabis is that it always gives back and has something to teach you!


----------



## RL420 (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys ever seen black tahoe's with gov plates stalking hydro stores? I'm seriously getting wayyy to paranoid maybe, guess its time to start ordering online


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 9, 2013)

RL420 said:


> You guys ever seen black tahoe's with gov plates stalking hydro stores? I'm seriously getting wayyy to paranoid maybe, guess its time to start ordering online



I go outta state when I go to the hydro store in person, that is one nice thing about living close to a state line. I guess if Feds were staking it out they could follow me but I think I would notice, I am such a pariniod schmuk I always take different routes to and from, like that would somehow help


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol I've never seen anything sketchy at the hydro shop. I usually do a drive through the neighbor hood and around the block to check things out before I pull in, the one I like to go to is also about an hour from home so again I watch for being followed and shit. I perssonally am not a fan of online ordering of grow gear as it leaves a huge paper trail. Now if you've got a friend that can order the stuff to his place with his credit card thats another story. Thats how I do seed orders and any gear I decide to order online.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 9, 2013)

i have had thousands of $ of growgear and seeds delivered to my front door...if they come to fuck with me I am shooting


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

Hehe I'd like it to never come to that. My wife doesn't love that I post on here, but I look at that like a small fish in a huge pond kinda thing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 9, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I go outta state when I go to the hydro store in person, that is one nice thing about living close to a state line. I guess if Feds were staking it out they could follow me but I think I would notice, I am such a pariniod schmuk I always take different routes to and from, like that would somehow help


Have ya seen the Choppers above yet.........LOL
Im more concerned about the Rippers following me then the Coppers Tht has happened around here!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

I remember years ago when FDD used to post the videos of the choppers circling above his house......


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 9, 2013)

Remember his Avi Fuck yea America?Hope hes doing ok,We talked before his departure,Almost bought some glass from him.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

Same here man, I got back on here right before he left, I didn't even know about his troubles since I was gone. I got back and started seeing posts and threads and was like WTF. I've wanted to get a peice of glass too just havn't gotten around to it. I think his wife is still "taking donations" for glass.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 9, 2013)

Well as I have nothing good to say bout fdd I will say nothing


There's choppers and predaters flying over my place all the time...I live on the other side of the mountain from an air force base...too small a banana to pick for them I am

Am more concerned about the hell on our rights and freedom which they will be trying to obliterate soon...BOY will they be surprised and shocked if they come...not even their little armored urban personnel carriers can save them from some of what I have lying in wait


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Have ya seen the Choppers above yet.........LOL
> Im more concerned about the Rippers following me then the Coppers Tht has happened around here!
> Beech


same here! more concerned about the rippers as well. goes on a lot here as well.

but ya, choppers always make me feel uneasy lol


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Have ya seen the Choppers above yet.........LOL
> Im more concerned about the Rippers following me then the Coppers Tht has happened around here!
> Beech


We get some choppers in the fall but they are looking for large grows IMHO. Rippers would need to tip their hand where I live I think, thankfully, I have a very long step driveway wooded on each side. The driveway has an alarm that beeps when the beam is broken at the bottom. Also I am a good 45 minute drive to the Hydro store. Although now you got me thinking that I really don't need to browse anymore so I could get away with buying almost everything from amazon. 

Did someone you know ever get ripped? I am talking in the house not outside plants, I think everyone has to expect the loss of some of them. That is a shitty situation to think about, I hope if it ever did happen, it happens when no one is home and my dog comes out of it ok. Not sure how I would handle it if I were home, pretty sure I wouldn't be here anymore or they wouldn't unfortunately. I wish my personality would allow me to sit and take it but I am not built like that.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> We get some choppers in the fall but they are looking for large grows IMHO. Rippers would need to tip their hand where I live I think, thankfully, I have a very long step driveway wooded on each side. The driveway has an alarm that beeps when the beam is broken at the bottom. Also I am a good 45 minute drive to the Hydro store. Although now you got me thinking that I really don't need to browse anymore so I could get away with buying almost everything from amazon.
> 
> Did someone you know ever get ripped? I am talking in the house not outside plants, I think everyone has to expect the loss of some of them. That is a shitty situation to think about, I hope if it ever did happen, it happens when no one is home and my dog comes out of it ok. Not sure how I would handle it if I were home, pretty sure I wouldn't be here anymore or they wouldn't unfortunately. I wish my personality would allow me to sit and take it but I am not built like that.


I have a strict policy for thieves and LEO...kill 'em all


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

I have no problem killing a thief if I feel me or anyone I love is threatened, personally I would prefer to beat them within an inch of their life and hope they learned from it. I couldn't shoot a LEO for trying to do his job even though I don't agree with it.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I have no problem killing a thief if I feel me or anyone I love is threatened, personally I would prefer to beat them within an inch of their life and hope they learned from it. I couldn't shoot a LEO for trying to do his job even though I don't agree with it.


in my eyes he is just a government paid thief..stay off my shit unless invited or die...And no matter what LEO will never be invited...have no need want nor desire for them nor what they do...period


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope it never comes to either of those things as even if a shooting is justified because they broke in it will still really complicate my life. I'm gonna stick to minding my own business and keeping a low key. Its gotten me this far! Though I will say I would not hesitate to shoot anyone in my house unexpectedly. You come in and I don't know you or invite you in your asking to meet my rifle I don't care what color shirt you have on!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

I too dont sell and have 0 traffic...this is my point see


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2013)

I keep zero traffic too.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 11, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> We get some choppers in the fall but they are looking for large grows IMHO. Rippers would need to tip their hand where I live I think, thankfully, I have a very long step driveway wooded on each side. The driveway has an alarm that beeps when the beam is broken at the bottom. Also I am a good 45 minute drive to the Hydro store. Although now you got me thinking that I really don't need to browse anymore so I could get away with buying almost everything from amazon.
> 
> Did someone you know ever get ripped? I am talking in the house not outside plants, I think everyone has to expect the loss of some of them. That is a shitty situation to think about, I hope if it ever did happen, it happens when no one is home and my dog comes out of it ok. Not sure how I would handle it if I were home, pretty sure I wouldn't be here anymore or they wouldn't unfortunately. I wish my personality would allow me to sit and take it but I am not built like that.


Not personally but they have been known to follow pppl home from the Hydro store,and its not the copppers doing this it was someone tht had been watching what ppl bought then follow them.It was on the news.
Beech


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Not personally but they have been known to follow pppl home from the Hydro store,and its not the copppers doing this it was someone tht had been watching what ppl bought then follow them.It was on the news.
> Beech


I have the answer to this. Drive....really fast  i buy 75% legit farm supplys when i shop. My lettuce is so damn ornery. Weel is like the only thing that listens to basic commands. Spider plants are supposed to be fldawless and i allllllmost killed em. Almost.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 11, 2013)

With these feet.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKRgktzRvZ0&amp;feature=player_embedded
Beech


----------



## RL420 (Apr 11, 2013)

What a badass frog, hes just fucking chilling, love it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2013)

Did you film that or just like it enough to use as your avatar?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 11, 2013)

Just liked him....He would be in the skillet around here love me some froglegs.
Beech


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just liked him....He would be in the skillet around here love me some froglegs.
> Beech


Are frog legs good eating? A restaurant around my neck of the woods serves them but I have been hesitant to try it..
That and bass.. I want to try bass.. Haha


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 11, 2013)

Plants look good btw thunder!


----------



## RL420 (Apr 11, 2013)

Friedrice said:


> Are frog legs good eating? A restaurant around my neck of the woods serves them but I have been hesitant to try it..
> That and bass.. I want to try bass.. Haha



skinned frog legs look just like chicken, tastes similar.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2013)

I've never had frogs legs but heard the same as RL said about the chicken. Bass is honestly some of my favorite fish, I also love Northern Pike!

Thanks friedrice, they are coming along well so far! I'm expecting to be adding another batch of clones to the tray in about 2 more weeks which will have it completely full.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 11, 2013)

Friedrice said:


> Are frog legs good eating? A restaurant around my neck of the woods serves them but I have been hesitant to try it..
> That and bass.. I want to try bass.. Haha


Hell yea they good!!That and a mess of Gator nuggets,Nom nom.
Probly Sea Bass your talking about,Ive never eaten those,but have fresh water Bass,There just OK.
Beech


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 11, 2013)

Mmmm northern pike. Those Y bones suck though. Damn good fish but damn its boney. Ya ever tried walleye?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2013)

I've had some very fresh walleye, and it was good. Just didn't have the flavor like the pike. Thats what I like about bass to, good flavor. The y bones in the pike sure aren't fun but if you take your time its not to bad. We had pike that were about 30 inchs so there was plenty of meat to cut out the bone with no problem.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 11, 2013)

Thats a nice size pike, ive never caught one that big. I think my biggest was around 25. Theyre fun fish to catch thats for sure


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2013)

Yea for sure that was one of the only fishing trips I've ever been on but it was fun. We got a few pike, a few walleye, and one or 2 bass. Fried some up, made fish stew with dumplings one night, mmmm good.


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 11, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've never had frogs legs but heard the same as RL said about the chicken. Bass is honestly some of my favorite fish, I also love Northern Pike!
> 
> 
> Thanks friedrice, they are coming along well so far! I'm expecting to be adding another batch of clones to the tray in about 2 more weeks which will have it completely full.



Did you eat sea bass or fresh water? 




SOMEBEECH said:


> Hell yea they good!!That and a mess of Gator nuggets,Nom nom.
> Probly Sea Bass your talking about,Ive never eaten those,but have fresh water Bass,There just OK.
> Beech



I was actually thinking fresh water. I've never eaten either but I went fishing the other day and caught a couple 3 pounders and was seriously debating bringing em home. I'm usually a catch and release type of guy...
gator nuggets... There was a southern food place around me that served them and I wanted to try them but I never got the chance and they ran out of business:/


ive never tried walleye or pike. I want to now though... I love trying new grub..
I'm charcoal barbecuing some chicken right now. Marinaded for a few hours in lemon juice, garlic, onions, salt and pepper, and some Italian spices...
damn I'm hungry...


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh and some red potatoes that have been slow cooking with oil salt pepper butter and herbs..
mmm


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds like a tasty dinner Fried rice. 

I've had sea bass and fresh water I loved both! I've had sea bass grilled and as sushi and that was delicious. Fresh water bass I've had pan fried (with and without batter) both really good.


So I pulled the 3 strawberry pheno #1 out as they all had some balls now. I plucked a few the other night and said screw it and took them out. The other 2 strawberry phenos havn't done it yet so we'll keep them going. This is the same strawberry that did it last time so I really think its genetic. I have plenty in the tray and plenty more able to go in soon so I'm not worried about it. I moved many of the big new clones towards the sides and stuck all the smaller topped plants in the center right under the light now. I can say I think my experiments with removing fan leaves are done. All these clones are huge and healthy and hell they might yield great we'll see, but they are branching much more then I want them to and its the only reason I can think of. I will say the stems and branches are very thick and strong so I may get some huge buds on them!


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 11, 2013)

It was delicious.. Sorry for hijacking your thread for a sec


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2013)

Not a problem at all. Glad it turned out well! I had a ham and cheese quesadilla with my daughter, was really good, used a smoked ham and sharp chedder.


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 12, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Not a problem at all. Glad it turned out well! I had a ham and cheese quesadilla with my daughter, was really good, used a smoked ham and sharp chedder.


Ham or chicken quesadillas are never a bad choice..
I could go for some ham


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2013)

It was the first time I've made ham, and like I said pretty good. Chicken are classic though, I love tossing on some peppers and onions making a fajita quesadilla kinda thing. That being said I think I'm making fajitas for dinner tonight!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 12, 2013)

lol last night was my first time cooking pork chops  it went swimmingly!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Mmmmm pork!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

I love pork. it's my favorite meat of choice. that and chicken


what up thundercat


----------



## Kite High (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love pork. it's my favorite meat of choice. that and chicken
> 
> 
> what up thundercat


I love pussy...my all time favorite meat


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 12, 2013)

^^^ this guy.. Hahaha



Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol last night was my first time cooking pork chops it went swimmingly!



Your first time? What have you been doing with your life!?

Pork is pretty unhealthy but damn do I love me some bacon


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2013)

MMM pork, I do love it, a good tenderloin marinated and grilled! 

Whats up Dr. how ya been bud?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> MMM pork, I do love it, a good tenderloin marinated and grilled!
> 
> Whats up Dr. how ya been bud?


hey thundercat! been good. busy as of late. getting ready to do an outdoor and stuff. but ya man, lifes been great 

you still growing shrooms TC?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 13, 2013)

Butterfly Pork chops... nom nom,And Dont even get me started with Thick cut BACON,I can eat a lb,But like someone sais its so bad for you.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

Sadly no.... I ran them for about 5-6 months back in 08-09, but havn't since. Once I moved in 09 I lost a good place to do it, and havn't moved again yet. Though that being said I've been reading alot lately about growing mushrooms again, and its really got me wanting to do it soon. I very well may simplify things, and just order a couple kits and grow them out. It costs more, but you don't have to preasure cook them, or really do any screwing around with them. They will be in grow bags so I won't have to set up totes and stuff. Alot of mushroom guys a very anti growing kits, but its mostly because if you do everything yourself it is WAY cheaper. The kits I'm looking at are from the same company that puts that add about half way through hightimes for the mushrooms grow kits. I've used this company before with great results so I'm not concerned about that. The kits they advertise are 3 lb kits for 120, however since I used the company before I was aware of a refill kit they don't advertise anywhere. The refill kit is just like the normal except it is 5 lbs of substrate, and only costs $90. Its cheaper because it doesn't come with the dvd instructions and stuff that the normal kit comes with. http://www.homesteadbook.com/store/ez-gro-mushroomkit-p-141.html this is the normal kit. If you call the company and ask for the refill kit they will sell it to you. They do 50 state I believe, discreet shipping, and the charges show up as homestead book company. I consider myself an amateur mycologist, and I greatly look forward to setting up a real mushroom grow again. Until then if growing out a kit will allow me to grow some mushrooms with limited space and not needing to mess with cooking anything (it was really simple last time) I'm all for it! Yep it'll cost me more, but they also gaurentee the kit against contamination and will ship you a new one if it happens so win, win.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

I ended up with pizza, it was fantastic though. Had BBQ sauce, chedder and mozz cheese, bacon, chicken and onions, they call it "the boss", super good the chedder had got nice and crispy in the oven! I love me some bacon too Beech, its one of my favorite pizza toppings, and good just about any time foods!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Hehe... that pizza place has the same name as one of my favorite movies.  I was gonna ask you where abouts you lived... now I have an idea. Ain't the internet a bitch.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think I revealed anything..... The pizza place I used wasn't named the boss the pizza was.....and the place I got it from has many locations...... You can PM me your guess though Jig now I'm curious what you came up with.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 13, 2013)

This threads crackin me up lately, its starting to sound like the whats for dinner tonight thread. I had some bacon and sausages today for breakfast. All this pork talks makin me hungry.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 13, 2013)

I just picked up a huge pork belly and will be maple curing it then smoking. Mmmmmmm. Bacon.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

Now I am hungry!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

hahahaha

I love this thread lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

I love having you guys around. You totally crack me up all the time! 

Nachos tonight FYI

I also changed my res tonight, gave them a little bumped up dose of nutes, and flushed some plain water through the pots while I filled my res up. All the girls are looking decent. I have to assume the reason my newest clones are branching so much is from the selective leaf removal. This is making me _*really mad *_at myself for doing it. In a different style grow someone would prolly be thrilled with how the plants are looking. I just don't really want branching so they are taking up more space then I'd like. I removed the largest tonight, it was just to branchy and stretched out. I'm not saying it wouldn't have made some nice buds it had a thick stem, but it would have taken up the space of 4 plants. In turn it was also shadowing alot of other plants because it was so branchy. With it gone, and the 3 strawberries out of the tray things are fitting well again. The strawberries I have moved down onto the floor where they are getting light, but are away from the air movement. I'm gonna let them begin to dry right on the plant, and hopefully mature a bit more over the next week. They are nice and frosty so I'll get a little smoke off them I think even if its not great. The CJ is budding up nicely, it won't be a huge yeilder I don't think, but its gonna be DANK for sure. It already smells so good if I brush a sugar leaf! Then there is Cindy, god do I wish all my plants in my tray right now were Cindy she is so pretty. She is bulking up noticeably almost daily. She has just perfect form, and really seems happy with the nutes and environment. 

With any luck everyone will be ok with the fresh nutes I put in, and going into week 5 here they really take off! 

Hope everyone's weekend is going well! 

Peace TC


----------



## GreatDane (Apr 14, 2013)

Shit, came by for a little reading and now I have to go to the kitchen!!  I agree TC, a tray full of single cola Cindy's would be beautiful; especially the way you can grow them. Man I'm hungry.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 14, 2013)

My Sage and Lemon OG are dry enough to taste test today . I will let you all know what I though . Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Have fun in the kitchen greatdane! As always thanks for the kind words. Tonight is gonna either be burgers, or the fajitas I didn't make the other day not sure yet. I did just have a killer turkey sandwich on an everything bagel though. Black pepper turkey, lettuce, tomato, sharp chedder, and mayo simple yet delicious!

That sounds like a nice sunday treat Bleeds! Those were some sweet pics you dropped on stick buds thread too, plants look fantastic bro! I havn't even smoked yet, but I'm about to change that. I think I might tap into my charas today, hehe.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 14, 2013)

The Sage tastes unreal, the Lemon Og makes you sit on the couch! Made a batch of bubble hash with the lemon OG trim, it has been a great Sunday!

Hope you all are having a great day too!

Thanks for the kind words TC!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Hows that lemon taste and smell, good and lemony? I have been wanting a lemon strain for a few years now, and will be ordering some https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds-electric-lemon-g/prod_3570.html soon, unless I can get it at the *cannabis cup NEXT WEEK*! Woot I'm excited! Are you planning on doing a full smoke report on them as you try them out? You've got such a variety I'd love to read all info .


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 16, 2013)

I did dna's lemon skunk.. i believe it's a parent of lemon og.. the lemonyness is jaw dropping. Probably won't get a nicer smelling weed imo


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a THC Bomb that is insane lemon diesel! A strong lemon taste and aroma with the diesel finish! mmmm I can't wait for two harvests from now haha


----------



## RL420 (Apr 16, 2013)

all my shit i grow always smells almost the same, prolly curing it wrong or it dries too fast. Always ends up smelling nice though after a 2 week cure. I just dont know were people get these lemon smells from. When i smell weed it smells like weed lol. Maybe my nose isnt as sensitive than others. idk anyway


----------



## Kite High (Apr 16, 2013)

comes from limonelle .... just haven't hit those strong ones yet


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

I've read that about the lemon skunk, and have been close to ordering it. I can't remember the breeder atm but there is also a strain called jemon juice which sounds appealing. The Lemon G I had once while I lived in OH was mind blowing and I havn't had anything lemony since. The Lemon G smelled like someone just zested a fresh sweet lemon. When I saw taht THseeds was selling a version of it I got interested, when I read a few reviews that it actually had the flavor and smell of the original I got real interested.

I'm sorry to hear that 420, I wouldn't say my WW is all that stinky, but a nice fruity kinda smell. The bubba kush though comes with a warning label if any of my friends get any. I have to tell them DO NOT LEAVE it in the car. Twice my buddy has been standing in the line at the dollar store and everyone around him was asking each other if they smelled a skunk or something. He heard one lady say "someone needs to take a shower", funny thing being one of the 2 times he didn't even have anything with him it had just been in his jacket before he walked in. I can tell already the CJ is gonna have a great smell too. I rubbed a sugar leaf on the Cindy last night and I really think it might have some pineapple to it, but I'm not positive yet on that. I do think a nice slow dry has alot to do with the final result. I feel like I get a much better expression of taste when I dry before I trim too.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 16, 2013)

Better stop rubbing on Cindy,Your bonnie might get jealous.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hehe I can't wait to really get my hands on her!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 16, 2013)

get her in your lungs you mean...lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 17, 2013)

How do you do a slow dry? Does tables produce airyness like dwc does? I had such a fast dry with my dwc, kinda wishin it would have been slower. Two days doesnt seem like long enough. Theres no problem with the outcome its just that i would have liked more time hanging. I tok off all the leaves though. Could that have been the problem?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I suppose so Kite, though I'm eager to see how the nugs end up feeling, if she has the density she looks like she might. 

Ninja the key to a slow dry is controlling humidity, if the RH is real low they dry fast, and vice versa if its real high. I aim for 7 days hanging and then a day or 2 in a paper bag after I trim usually. I find that leaving most of the leaves(I do pull off some of the largest fan leaves) on helps control the moisture in the buds as they dry, thus slowing the dry time. When I have trimmed before I dried it always would go faster. If you have a easy way to control the humidity in the drying room then it wouldn't really matter if you trim before or after I don't think. I don't have a well controlled drying area yet, so in the mean time I work around it. 

As far as airyness? I'm assuming you are asking if I get airy buds on my tables, in comparison to you getting airy buds in DWC? If I took that correctly then, I have to say it depends. My last harvest as I've expressed I wasn't thrilled with. I had a bunch of foxtailing, and the buds were rather airy. Normally I feel my buds have good density. My WW is a sativa dom hybrid, the BK is a about 50/50 and has similar growth, other hybrids I've ran all have similar density which I don't feel is typically to bad. I'd say on a 1-10 scale about a 6.5 for density. I have ran some strains in my trays, like the strawberry I am currently running and the CJ I've got going that have had above average density in the same tray. Alot of it has to do with strain and how they respond to the room. I also run a 1k light less then 2 ft away from almost all the buds. I'm really eager to see how dense this CJ turns out cus it looks like its gonna be rock solid. The buds aren't getting as big as fast as I guess I was expecting, but she is also supposed to be a 10 week strain so she might just keep plugging along and end up really amazing still. I just noticed the other day some of her roots have started peaking out of the smart pot sides so now that it is starting to root prune seems like it might really take off.(or it might stall its growth trying to grow new roots which I hope doesn't happen.) 

Gonna be doing some work on things tonight. I need to take another batch of clones, and put some of my current clones in cups. I've been experimenting the last week leaving a few clones under the dome and feeding them full strength nutes as soon as they had roots. It actually has gone pretty well. They havn't burned and have grown to the size of the dome fast. The roots have been air pruning at the edges of the peat pellets pretty much, but the plants are growing like crazy I supper cropped half of them last night. I was kinda surprised they too the nutes so well. Anyway I'll talk to you guys later on the wife is calling.

Peace Tc


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

IME airiness and hard buds are almost entirely up to the genetics


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

Kite High said:


> IME airiness and hard buds are almost entirely up to the genetics


IME high temps can also affect density, and by high i mean 90F +


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

You both are correct, some are because of genetics, and some are because of environmental factors 

cheers


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> IME high temps can also affect density, and by high i mean 90F +


I agree but I dont let things get that hot...so IME more genetics


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I agree but I dont let things get that hot...so IME more genetics


lol my rooms stay cool nowdays but back during my trial and error period things got hot! lol but I live in AZ where it's hotter n' hell so it took a while to get the temps under control! 
but it is agreed that genetics plays the main roll in density it's just up to the grower to provide a good environment and the plant will do the rest


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2013)

Well said guys, and welcome to the thread cannawizard can't say I've noticed you before.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well said guys, and welcome to the thread cannawizard can't say I've noticed you before.


wiz is a wise and knowledgeable friend of mine tc...cool ass peeps like you


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2013)

Good to know. As always ,almost everyones welcome around here!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 17, 2013)

Let me go get Fin then..........
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't bother I don't have anyone on ignore yet, I don't need to start today!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 17, 2013)

You ever see giggs Vintage?
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 17, 2013)

RIU member..... Giggles, Vintage 06 awesome job!
Beech


----------



## Matt607 (Apr 17, 2013)

Niiiice!! You have a GR8 area to work with, always helps.....


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2013)

That does look sweet Beech, I wish my seeds had done something. All the freebies I got from CH9 labs were a fail for some reason. 

Hey Matt thanks man, its an ok area. I should have layed a few things out different but live and learn. My next room will get the benefit of my last 4 years of experiance in this room, and all the great rooms I've got to study on here!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 19, 2013)

I got one comin off pretty quick thats my first dirt plant ever. Its not as green as gigs plant but its wayy bigger  it has long buds like that one though. I like dirt plants. Dunno how shell smoke but it really beat my hydro in density. One of my hydro plants gave me almost 13 dry and i bet the one thats comin off gives me 6 and i could have fit two under there in the same space as the single hydro plant. Im kinda torn between dwc and dirt right now  why dont you use dirt T cat? Beech, do you know what varietal that one of gigs is?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 19, 2013)

Here Ninja.....https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/628580-giggles-garden-eden-join-me.html
Beech


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I got one comin off pretty quick thats my first dirt plant ever. Its not as green as gigs plant but its wayy bigger  it has long buds like that one though. I like dirt plants. Dunno how shell smoke but it really beat my hydro in density. One of my hydro plants gave me almost 13 dry and i bet the one thats comin off gives me 6 and i could have fit two under there in the same space as the single hydro plant. Im kinda torn between dwc and dirt right now  why dont you use dirt T cat? Beech, do you know what varietal that one of gigs is?


COCO!!! haha seriously it's the best IMO! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the hydro-organic thing we've got going!


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 19, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> COCO!!! haha seriously it's the best IMO! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the hydro-organic thing we've got going!


I dont use coco. i have a buddy in burnaby who does tho. its some good shit. i prefer quick draining peated soil. 

but if i keep on hearing about coco from people i trust (miss rabbits info is always solid) then i might have to try it. i was going to experiment with a homemade dwc/bubbler setup. altho i dont fuck with hydro cause i would never pay for something i can make better/cheaper/better suited to my individual needs.

but i like comparing new things. il compare a few methods vs my own. Sorry to ask mis rabbit, but could you pm me on your use of coco. id rather try a established method. its only fair cause ive tweaked my style and its only fair to compare against another refined method.

and whats the thought on maybe mixing peat moss and coco? anyone think doable? then idbe able to keep my favorite ingredient! i luuuuv the moss.


----------



## Slipon (Apr 19, 2013)

my experience with coco is`t the best, but out of them I know a few things I will do different if/when I decide to try it out agin, first thing I will do is buy a good PH/ECC Pen, secondly I will use some perlite in the coco (maybe 30%) 3th I will buy a big bottle of Ca/Mg+ 

I used GH flora duo with ok results and have before used em in soil with great results, so I will use em agin, just with some extra Ca as the Coco kind a binds the calcium, I will also be as precise as possible correcting my PH, even small mistakes have a instant effect in coco compared to soil, and I will try to keep it at 5,8 in veg and 6-6,2 in flowering 

and I might also use a few drops of H2O2 with each watering, for extra oxygen and to keep the roots healthy 

but Im actually more considering to try out a hempy bucket, so many options


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey slip, like i said, if more of my trusted friends keep at reccomending i might have to try.

but i need your method. i cant run a fair test without coco users method. if you and miss rabbit pm me how to best use, ill combine that with a guide from my buddy. i cant offer much in return other than you can ask if i know something. if i do, ill return the favour and write a guide. thats really what i like to do with other growers. we barter for info we have. and if someone dosent have something, its really up to you iff you help or not. but i like to help even if they havent got a guide to trade.

But i believe is the spirit of goodwill and chairity.

and perlites a given for me. either that or thanks to space bhudda, i might try washed gravel.


----------



## RL420 (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like swat style police are going door to door and checking peoples homes for these "bombers". I cant believe people are actually letting them in. This has got to be some kind of joke, anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## Kite High (Apr 19, 2013)

I sure wouldn't even answer the door. I would be looking at them while clutching my .44 automag and ak. And my Mach 10 just in case. Knew it was a flag to help people adjust to militarization. 
Like I said before it not a war on drugs nor guns, it's a war on personal freedom.


----------



## RL420 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I sure wouldn't even answer the door. I would be looking at them while clutching my .44 automag and ak. And my Mach 10 just in case. Knew it was a flag to help people adjust to militarization.
> Like I said before it not a war on drugs nor guns, it's a war on personal freedom.


I'm worried man, i dont have guns like you, not only that if it really came down to you going ape shit to protect your freedoms they would just surround your house with 50 swat.. you're dead. It's fucking scary.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 19, 2013)

I know but I promise I won't be the only one dead!! That is not even 1/20 of my armament. Kevlar vest? Swiss cheese. Their lil personell street tanks? Got something to go through that. Choppers? Pluck 'em right outta da sky.
So glad I live in the mountains, secluded.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 gang! I hope everyone is enjoying this fine day.

It is a beautiful 420 for the wife and I indeed. All of my harvest is in cure stage so very smokable  

We started off the day with the Blueberry, it was berry flavored but not intense blueberry like I had hoped for, the high was nice and uplifting, the stone lasted for a good hour and a half.

Headbeand, great flavor and aroma but the high only lasted about an hour.

Then we smoked the OG, wow, strong ammonia type aroma, great taste, half way through the joint the wife and I were completely stoned! High lasted a good 2 hours!

Not sure what is next, be back later to report!

Happy 420 to all!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I know but I promise I won't be the only one dead!! That is not even 1/20 of my armament. Kevlar vest? Swiss cheese. Their lil personell street tanks? Got something to go through that. Choppers? Pluck 'em right outta da sky.
> So glad I live in the mountains, secluded.


Im glad you live up there too ya crazy bastard lol, happy 4:20 to all you cats on this thread. I wish i could make it to the celebrations but duty calls, the bars going to be poppin tonight


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 all. My reward for working hard this afternoon is a triple Manhattan and 15 grams of Vortex ice hash. Just waiting for the missus to get home!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Here Ninja.....https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/628580-giggles-garden-eden-join-me.html
> Beech


Here ya go Beech, vintage ninja, first dirt  thats a weekish before chop still.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 21, 2013)

Alot of Trim werk
Beech


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Alot of Trim werk
> Beech


I like trimmin, a bottle of beer, an ashtray, and my hard work sittin on the table. Its like an easter egg hunt. I got offered one of those trimmin machines but i said no way jose. That would be like sending a dear to the butcher when you own a knife and saw.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I like trimmin, a bottle of beer, an ashtray, and my hard work sittin on the table. Its like an easter egg hunt. I got offered one of those trimmin machines but i said no way jose. That would be like sending a dear to the butcher when you own a knife and saw.


Depends how much you got going on! Once I get into day 3 of trimming I wish it were over  

Did Thunder go out to Denver for the cup? Thought I read something about that earlier and haven't seen a post from him in a few, regardless I hope everything is good with Thunder and his clan!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

Why YES I did Bleed!!!!! I just got home!

Though I am glad to be home it was EPIC, and I don't use that term very often. 

THe word of the weekend was DABS...........................................................................................................................................................and I know own an oil rig..............................................................I'll explain more tomorrow but the FIRST ANNUAL US CANNABIS CUP WAS LEGEN.....................(smokes a oil rip).............DARY!! 


Peace guys I just got done with a 24 hr car ride I'll catch ya tomorrow, but Thundercat is back!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 23, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Depends how much you got going on! Once I get into day 3 of trimming I wish it were over
> 
> Did Thunder go out to Denver for the cup? Thought I read something about that earlier and haven't seen a post from him in a few, regardless I hope everything is good with Thunder and his clan!


What did he mean by that? Is there somthin wrong with my plant? Lol is there a way to not have that much trim work? Ill buzz through that one in like two hours. Great, did i fuck somthin up or what?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 23, 2013)

Hell no Ninja, you do everything right! I just meant if I only have 2 plants to trim I love it but if I have 20 and it takes me 5 days, by day three I wish I was done.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 23, 2013)

Id help you trim


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

Speaking of trimming this is one of the cooler things I saw this weekend. http://thewhiptrimmer.com/ It allows you to precision trim without beating the shit out of them like most trimmer do!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Speaking of trimming this is one of the cooler things I saw this weekend. http://thewhiptrimmer.com/ It allows you to precision trim without beating the shit out of them like most trimmer do!


Hey Thundercat, been lurkin' in the shadows for some time now. Things look good man!

That trimmer looks sweet..its the first one that I've seen that really prob wont get all mucked up or slice the buds too bad. I wonder if you can use it to trim wet buds?? Doesn't really look like it tho, huh?

Do you guys trim pre or post dry? Just for my own curiosity.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 23, 2013)

I do pre cause i make dry ice hash from the trim right away so ive got some smoke that doesnt need to cure aand dry. Ive never tried trimming dry. Wouldnt it be a giant pain in the ass?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I do pre cause i make dry ice hash from the trim right away so ive got some smoke that doesnt need to cure aand dry. Ive never tried trimming dry. Wouldnt it be a giant pain in the ass?


I make hash with the trim as well...but I have to dry and cure the trim before I can apply my wax making method..
You say, Ninja, that you don't have to wait for the trim to dry with dry ice??

...And yes I have helped a few friends of mine trim already dried bud, and it was a huge pain in the ass for me. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by man. I personally trim dry most of the time. I find it very simple and I feel that leaving the leaves on while I dry helps to slow the drying process, and inturn help produce a nice product. If you've got a super humidity controlled drying room it prolly doesn't make all that much difference though. My drying area is not controlled at all so I use my techniques to control the dry time. By leaving the leaves on it usually takes about a week for things to dry which works for me. 

I don't see any reason that trimmer wouldn't work on wet bud. It might not be ideal because of the bubble bags and stuff but I think it would work. Perhaps if you were trimming wet take the bags out and just stick a bucket under it to catch the stuff i don't know. Its definitely the first trimmer I've ever thought had about since it lets you do precision work on the buds.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, trimming dry is a pain, and yes, I think it produces a better cure. I'm planning on getting around the dry trim blues by only keeping the very top colas and fresh-freezing the rest for ice hash


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for stopping by man. I personally trim dry most of the time. I find it very simple and I feel that leaving the leaves on while I dry helps to slow the drying process, and inturn help produce a nice product. If you've got a super humidity controlled drying room it prolly doesn't make all that much difference though. My drying area is not controlled at all so I use my techniques to control the dry time. By leaving the leaves on it usually takes about a week for things to dry which works for me.
> 
> I don't see any reason that trimmer wouldn't work on wet bud. It might not be ideal because of the bubble bags and stuff but I think it would work. Perhaps if you were trimming wet take the bags out and just stick a bucket under it to catch the stuff i don't know. Its definitely the first trimmer I've ever thought had about since it lets you do precision work on the buds.



Oooh man u gotta trim dry...bummer man. Lol

Its so dry here that even if I hang multiple whole plants up in the bathroom, they still dry in 3 days or less. I gotta slice n' dice everything then put them in paper bags to slow it down.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

What is it that you guys find to be a pain? Maybe its because of my single colas but I usually find I do a nicer job when I trim dry, though that could be due to me being very particular about my trimming. I don't leave any sugar leaves or bits on at all if I can help it. 

So I gotta be honest I only skimmed over what you guys wrote while I was gone. It didn't seem like anyone had had any questions or anything so I'm glad you guys got some use out of my thread while I was gone. 

So heres a slight over view of the event for everyone!

So the first day was a bit disorganized at the gates, but I only waited in line for 45 minutes (others waited 4 hours  ) and didn't really care cus I just smoked a couple joints with my buddies that came, and some ladies from the CO licensing board. The second day was much smoother all the way around, they made some changes and things were more organized. I didn't make it 5 feet in the gate before I found a gorgeous Pink gandolf pipe with 24 crt gold fumed stars on it which my wife absolutely loved. Only cost $25 bucks and was nicely made, the blower was there and we talked for a few before he let me sample his kosher kush, and then gave me a .5 to taste with my wife. A bit farther down I found myself a new oney to replace the one I broke. 

Walked a little more and got my hightimes gift bag, sadly no buds in it hopefully by next year. There were some great displays of new technology, including the first power trimmer I have ever given a second thought. This unit allows actual precision of hand trimming while allowing you to do larger quantities faster then scissors. It also comes with bubble bags to collect all your keif as you trim. http://thewhiptrimmer.com/ Pretty cool I think, and won't beat the shit out of your buds like most trimmers. 

I sadly couldn't make it into the medical area which was sad  however with some diligents I was able to find seeds in a few other places. Granddaddy purple genetics was selling seeds openly, all they had left when I got there was some "Bay11" which I split a pack of with my buddy. Then a few booths down we found the jack pot! Sin City Seeds had a booth where they were Raffaling off a bunch of glass and other stuff. Well when you bought a raffle ticket for $40 you got to pick a pack of seeds too for free. So me and my buddy each bought 2 tickets. Then split our packs of seeds so we each got all 4 genetics they had. We were able to score https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sin-city-seeds-nightmare-line-nightmare-og/prod_3900.html, https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincityseeds-galactic-jack/prod_3788.html, https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sin-city-seeds-nightmare-line-powernap/prod_3897.html, also got "Truepower OG" from them which I only could find http://www.homeofthedank.com/enhanced/originals.html. Once the raffle started they also started throwing all kinds of stuff out to the crowd. I Scored a Tshirt, a THC gummy bear, and last but far from least I scored 1 of 5 packs of special seeds. I managed to score a pack of Sinmints which is at the bottom of that last link. That made my day, I've wanted to get my hands on some form of the girl scout cookie genetics, and this seems like it should be super dank. Getting the Sinmints really made me over look any poor feelings I had about the whole event. 

So after getting genetics my trip was mostly complete. I was slightly disappointed that there wasn't hardly any actual bud there. However once I found "dab city" I didn't care much more. "Dab City" was a huge area outdoors with basically bars set up with about 15-20 beautiful glass bongs and oil rigs all around. They each had someone sitting there providing free dabs of oil, shatter, or wax from various different genetics. Just about each station was a different flavor, it was amazing. I had never dabbed oil, only smoked it on a bowl or blunt. The flavor was what really blew my mind, it was so clean and pure absulutely amazing. This inspired me to buy a simple oil rig for my new bong, and I'm so happy I did. I tried it out last night when I got home with some blond charas I had here, and OMG its so much better then any other method I've tried. Its a bit of a hassle messing with the torch and all but so worth it after that first hit!

Sooooo thats just a slight taste of everything there, it would take all day to talk about it all, but to put it simply I will be going again next year and I think it will be even better! There was some cool technology which as I read all the info I got I'll prolly post some links to different things like that trimmer. Nothing really ground breaking but neat. Hope you guys had as nice of a weekend as I did. I even came home to my garden looking great, thanks to my wife, and am one step closer to that next harvest!

I said it last night and I'll say it again First US Cannabis Cup was LEGEN..................Wait for it :takes a hash rip on the bong:..................DARY!

Peace Guys TC


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 23, 2013)

hey thunder awesome to hear about your trip man! sounds like it was still a great time! you have some c99 going dont ya? was trying to look back i thought i read/saw some posts that you had it going.. i just harvested my female seeds c99 on 4/19


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 23, 2013)

That c99 looks great! Looks like you and I have the same wedding band


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 23, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I make hash with the trim as well...but I have to dry and cure the trim before I can apply my wax making method..
> You say, Ninja, that you don't have to wait for the trim to dry with dry ice??
> 
> ...And yes I have helped a few friends of mine trim already dried bud, and it was a huge pain in the ass for me. lol


Dry trims not as good for dry ice method, wets better. T cat those galactic jacks look like thell be nice.  i need to see this gandalf pipe or baby jesus will cry


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 23, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> That c99 looks great! Looks like you and I have the same wedding band


thanks man! haha thats cool! gotta have something tough for work.. im a bricklayer


----------



## RL420 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a pipelayer


----------



## Kite High (Apr 23, 2013)

That makes 2 of us!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

bluedreamzy said:


> thanks man! haha thats cool! gotta have something tough for work.. im a bricklayer


Bluedreamzy nice looking plants man. Some big fat colas on that bitch, hows she smell? I've got one Cindy in flower and some others in veg, my flower girl has almost exactly 2 more weeks as of tonight. The veg girls will be going in soon, or some of them will atleast. I have a very similar wedding band as well which is funny that you guys both do, mines all black though.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 24, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> That c99 looks great! Looks like you and I have the same wedding band


lol my hubby is rockin one of those rings! Although it's def not as strong as they make them out to be he broke his playing ping pong haha!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> What is it that you guys find to be a pain? Maybe its because of my single colas but I usually find I do a nicer job when I trim dry, though that could be due to me being very particular about my trimming. I don't leave any sugar leaves or bits on at all if I can help it.
> 
> So I gotta be honest I only skimmed over what you guys wrote while I was gone. It didn't seem like anyone had had any questions or anything so I'm glad you guys got some use out of my thread while I was gone.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to page bump this incase you guys missed it!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 24, 2013)

8-14 weeks HUH...Must be some phenos in there?As it sais mostly Indica.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol ya most of the packs had kinda a wide range on them I'm hoping its not on the high end of that time frame (though I thought it said 64-70 days). I'm not cracking all the seeds at once to try to find one pheno, I'm only putting in a couple at a time. I kinda doubt I'll even try each strain now, I'm thinking about just the sinmints and maybe the powernap. Store the rest for a rainy day or just when I move. I'm expecting with the new strains I'm running now that I may even let my WW go for the time being, not gonna do it till I have good moms of the new stuff but it might be time. I've still got a few seeds that came form my WW, and I also have some fresh WW genetics from Dinafem that I can start again when I want to in the future.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2013)

Sure sounds like you had a good trip bro. Thanks for the wrap up. I'm bummed I wasn't there, but I guess there's next year. Also glad you got to try good oil. That shit is amazing when done right. It's just that pure taste, no harshness, and a great clean high that lasts a long time. Hope to smoke with you there next year buddy.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 24, 2013)

TC, was that your first go round with the "Dabs"? I tried it for the first time last year, the flavor and potency the first few times is unreal. I even got to make it with a friend a couple of times, pretty cool! The wife surprisingly doesn't get high from it. She could do 4 dabs and when done she will look at me and say ok are you going to roll me a joint now. Really surprising because I got sooooo high, almost like when I was young!

Glad to hear you had a great trip.


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Bluedreamzy nice looking plants man. Some big fat colas on that bitch, hows she smell? I've got one Cindy in flower and some others in veg, my flower girl has almost exactly 2 more weeks as of tonight. The veg girls will be going in soon, or some of them will atleast. I have a very similar wedding band as well which is funny that you guys both do, mines all black though.



i dont know if u have noticed at all but mine really dint smell much in my garden unless she was touched/bumped/moved.. smell really sweet when trimming.. starting to smell a little better now on day 5 of dry.. hard to tell at this point as she smells like hay while drying but im sure that sweet smell/tase will come from the curing.. shes been nicely drying slow.. 64 degrees 60-70 percent humidity.. i think im going to jar her up tnight which will be 5 complete days of drying and she feels like shes ready to start cure.. crisp but still a little spongee where i can tell shes still got a little moisture in her.. waiting on my hygrometer.. the smoke is fucking amazing and this is goin to be a long post lmfao just got off work and just ripped a bowl to myself and holy fuck! great head high! i was a bit nervous as when i sampled her about 2 weeks ago useing the microwave quick dry steam method i didnt like the high.. made me feel "weird" best i can describe lol but after she hung for a day r 2 and starting sampleing fluff nugs omg its only gotten better by the day!! idk if i already posted but i harvested at 60 days from flip,53 days from first pistals.. heard more people go from flip on her so i was worried i went a little to long.. but i think shes a great smoke right where shes at!! we be harvesting my iced grapefruit on friday night! and have 4 more iced grapefruits 2 weeks into flowering.. i think i might take my next batch of c99 a few days earier to see the difference.. also her yield was very surprising for me as it only cleared about 1/3 of the scrog she was in and im thinking shes atleast 4 zips.. if not 5.. how many days from flip/pistals are ya? i usually go from pistals but i kinda split the best of both worlds on my harvest date.. higher than a motha fucka! lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sure sounds like you had a good trip bro. Thanks for the wrap up. I'm bummed I wasn't there, but I guess there's next year. Also glad you got to try good oil. That shit is amazing when done right. It's just that pure taste, no harshness, and a great clean high that lasts a long time. Hope to smoke with you there next year buddy.


Man I'm sold on good oil for sure, amazing I can't wait till later this week when I get another oil run done here. I did get the total pleasure of meeting one of our fellow RIU members while I was there, and I'd say we had a nice time. I even said to him that I hope more of us get to do it again next year, and your at the top of the list JiG since I've known you so many years now. 



BleedsGreen said:


> TC, was that your first go round with the "Dabs"? I tried it for the first time last year, the flavor and potency the first few times is unreal. I even got to make it with a friend a couple of times, pretty cool! The wife surprisingly doesn't get high from it. She could do 4 dabs and when done she will look at me and say ok are you going to roll me a joint now. Really surprising because I got sooooo high, almost like when I was young!
> 
> Glad to hear you had a great trip.


It was my first time "dabbing" and I loved it. I bought the rig and brought it home, and my wife loves it too. We dabbed one of her friends the night I got home with my charas, and she got super high. She refered to it as "highschool high", and that its been a long time since she was "highschool high", so I think she enjoyed it! Not sure whats up with your wife, but oh well "NO DABS FOR HER"!



bluedreamzy said:


> i dont know if u have noticed at all but mine really dint smell much in my garden unless she was touched/bumped/moved.. smell really sweet when trimming.. starting to smell a little better now on day 5 of dry.. hard to tell at this point as she smells like hay while drying but im sure that sweet smell/tase will come from the curing.. shes been nicely drying slow.. 64 degrees 60-70 percent humidity.. i think im going to jar her up tnight which will be 5 complete days of drying and she feels like shes ready to start cure.. crisp but still a little spongee where i can tell shes still got a little moisture in her.. waiting on my hygrometer.. the smoke is fucking amazing and this is goin to be a long post lmfao just got off work and just ripped a bowl to myself and holy fuck! great head high! i was a bit nervous as when i sampled her about 2 weeks ago useing the microwave quick dry steam method i didnt like the high.. made me feel "weird" best i can describe lol but after she hung for a day r 2 and starting sampleing fluff nugs omg its only gotten better by the day!! idk if i already posted but i harvested at 60 days from flip,53 days from first pistals.. heard more people go from flip on her so i was worried i went a little to long.. but i think shes a great smoke right where shes at!! we be harvesting my iced grapefruit on friday night! and have 4 more iced grapefruits 2 weeks into flowering.. i think i might take my next batch of c99 a few days earier to see the difference.. also her yield was very surprising for me as it only cleared about 1/3 of the scrog she was in and im thinking shes atleast 4 zips.. if not 5.. how many days from flip/pistals are ya? i usually go from pistals but i kinda split the best of both worlds on my harvest date.. higher than a motha fucka! lol


Blue I'm really glad to hear your so happy with it. Mine also isn't very smelly really unless i rub a fan leaf of something. 5/7 would be 52 days from flip, and I'm gonna watch the trichs see how they look. I might cut her then, but I'm really leaning towards letting her go until about the 12th, which wil be very close to 52 from pistils.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 24, 2013)

time for some nug porn tc ,you know it makes sence


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

Gimme a couple days I gotta do some work in the garden before I take more pictures. You guys will get pics some time this week and then I'll do pics in 2 weeks when I harvest Cindy. I like spacing them out so you guys can really see how much they change, but your right its about time . Unfortunately I have no good pics from the event. I took some pics with my burner phone I used out of town but next time I gotta take a camera for sure. I can't even explain how awesome the glass work was. I've seen bongs that cost 5-10 thousand dollars before and always laughed that that was redicules and I'd never pay it. However I saw a bong this weekend that if I had money to burn I might have considered paying that for. It was beautiful, about 2 feet tall, with a Budda blown inside of a globe. The budda was the percalator, and then the globe had branches and cherry blossoms wrapped around it. All the other detail was to deep to explain but to say the least it took my breath away when I saw it.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 24, 2013)

sweet dude ,looking forward to an update. How do you think my Nl is looking? just threw her into flower yesterday..


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 24, 2013)

just jar'd up tonight! going to be a perfect cure! ended up with 5 oz off this girl!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> sweet dude ,looking forward to an update. How do you think my Nl is looking? just threw her into flower yesterday.


Man puff those girls look great. Real nice color, and the leaves have great shape. I can't see the nodes well, but it looks like she will be a great plant man!



bluedreamzy said:


> just jar'd up tonight! going to be a perfect cure! ended up with 5 oz off this girl!


Very nice Blue looks like some great size buds, and 5 oz for one plant is pretty sweet. I just noticed tonight my Cindy was leaning a bit, I'm gonna put a stake in the pot to help hold her up the next 2 weeks.


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks man, yea theres alot more room for improvement.. she only took up 1/3 of my scrog have 3 in 1 atm.. but got them all sperated now 1 strain per hydro.. after pullin this girl i dont think it will any problem with a little dialing in to get a lb every 3 weeks.. got any recent pics? she def had a lot more room for growth.. had some light bleaching early on and cal/mag issues started around week 5 flowering.. so plenty room for improvment! i really think my iced grapefruit in the same scrog will be a def 4-5 oz too shes fat as hell! lots of main colas


----------



## RL420 (Apr 24, 2013)

looks like someone needs bigger mason jars, looks great dude.


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 25, 2013)

lol thats forsure! there quart size.. biggest i could find.. ill end up cutin most of them up anyways probally but ya gotta leave some big nugs for showing off


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

Just went down to check on the girls. Cindy is starting to lean and put on some weight Woot, as is one of the strawberry phenos. The rest of the plants are budding up nicely now that they are done stretching. Pics should be this weekend.


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 25, 2013)

awesome! yea i noticed she really put on a lot of weight in the last 2 weeks! had a few leaners.. cant wait for some pics! ill post some on sat of my ice grapefruit that im chopping tomarrow.. my laughing buddha didnt really stretch much at all which really surprised me as its a heavy sativa.. and only a few main branches got big on me.. the buds that grow off the side that usually end up getting huge on other strains really arent much but some dense popcorn.. idk kind of weird either shes not a good scrogger or the cal/mag deficiency took a bigger hit on her.. will run her one more time to find out forsure.. otherwise not worth the 12 week flowering.. seems like she would be great for a sog though..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

Ya 12 weeks is on the long side for sure. I really don't want anything in my trays that will take more then 9 maybe 10. That being said I hope my new genetics I have got don't end up all being long flowering phenos!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2013)

Well its the weekend....no pics yet.....I ended up eating some mushrooms...........about an hour and a half ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well its the weekend....no pics yet.....I ended up eating some mushrooms...........about an hour and a half ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


Fuck Yeah!!

[video=youtube;wlNrQGmj6oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlNrQGmj6oQ[/video]


----------



## RL420 (Apr 28, 2013)

how much you eat, we'll need a trip report when your sober.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2013)

Only bout 3g or so nothing crazy, but was a nice night. They were supposed to be Amazonians from what the kid said. They were a very distinct body high with mild visuals as to be expected. I've been saying for the last couple weeks that its getting to be mushroom weather, and out of no were some one said they had some. Usually I don't believe people that say that till I see them, but they came through this time. Mostly hung out watched a few movies and smoked not a real event full evening, but very fun none the less . Tomorrow I really will get those pics, cus I need to do some other stuff too! Anyways night guys..........

TC


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Right on TC. I'm too much of a pussy these days to do any drugs, I worry I'll have a bad trip, or a bad hangover, or piss my wife off. Glad you had a good time. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 28, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> ,And Dont even get me started with Thick cut BACON,I can eat a lb,But like someone sais its so bad for you.
> Beech


Did someone say "bacon"? Fresh out of the smoker, cured with maple syrup and brown sugar, apple wood smoked.


----------



## RL420 (Apr 28, 2013)

^ holy fuck....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 28, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Just went down to check on the girls. Cindy is starting to lean and put on some weight Woot, as is one of the strawberry phenos. The rest of the plants are budding up nicely now that they are done stretching. Pics should be this weekend.


Strawberry pheno sounds great!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Ok guys a few days late (as par my usual) but I feel looking very nice! I've been very happy with how the younger clones have been budding up. Even though some of them had stretched a big more, the buds seem to be coming on strong and denser. The rest of the girls are looking pretty good. I didn't get any pics of it, but one of the WWs from seed is showing a bit of a deficiency on it, tryin to figure that out. It is still growing well, with lots of fresh growth sooo. Cindy had to get staked up, she has enough weight on her she won't stand on her own any more! The whole tray is coming along well really. All the BK are frosting up well, and putting on decent buds, and so are the strawberries. Critical Jack has rock hard buds on it, and just totally covered in resin I'm definitely excited to try that, sadly its gonna take a week or 2 longer then everything else I think. I got the 3 Sinmints into peat pellets last night, they all had cracked and popped tails the night before while soaking. I took a bunch more clones last night, I got about 5 Cindy clones off what will be my Cindy mother, 5-6 of the strawberry pheno that I think is gonna be strawberryish, and about 10 off my original WW. I forgot to clone the sweet deep grapefruit, so I gotta do that today or tomorrow, and I may be able to take the top off my critical jack clone I gotta look. In the next few days another 10-12 clones will be going into the tray and it will be really full then. I'm really hoping that if I don't pluck leaves this time that this next batch will not stretch like the last, I won't have room if they do. Well anyway heres the pics guys hope you enjoy!

Couple of my mothers to get started






Sweet Deep Grapefruit






Cindy clone about to go in tray






Big ass WW mom






Sinmints in their peat pellets






Heres an couple over views, most of the tall ones are WW, most of the short are Bk. The CJ is down in the middle of the short ones, and the strawberries are in the 2 back corners.















Heres the CJ from above, the four headed plant about in the middle






A few shots of the WW spears!
















This one shows a big WW about in the middle and Cindy just to the right of it. 






And Finally but far from least, some Cindy shots!
















Hope no one is on dial up any more or they might hate me . I gotta say I'm really happy to be running some new genetics, its been kinda like a breath of fresh air. I still love my WW, and miss having it to smoke cus I only harvested one last run, but variety is great too! 

You guys have a great day I hope, I'm sure gonna try, gotta go do errands later. 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

Nice buds!!! Love all the pics of everything. Hope your day out is successful.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 1, 2013)

Wowzer cat thts some gettting your grow ON!
Which plant is it tht has those super thin fans on em?
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 1, 2013)

The one with the bent Cola?
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Hehe I'm glad you specified Beech. That is one of the WWs that stretched alot I believe. The last batch of clones the tags got a little messed up but I believe they were all WW. Its kinda funny the leaves on some of them look so slender some times, some times they are a bit fatter. Funny thing about that plant in particular is I might cut it down, we'll see how full the tray is after the next round of clones. I wanna let it grow and see if it puts on some huge buds, but its so tall and branchy it takes up 3 times more space then any other plant. You can see the plant right next to it kinda growing to the left cus they are a bit tight over there. If it gives you a bit of scale on the size of it though, the light is only about 3-4 inchs above the top of the plant.


----------



## RL420 (May 1, 2013)

nice update man, looks juicy.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 1, 2013)

Have you ever grown a Thai plant?
If not Id try one man they have the
Biggest fans and are Super thin and the high OH MY!!Off the charts!!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

A true thai plant is on my list some day man, seems to be where some of the great strains strarted. I've grown some full sativas back in soil, Purple Power, and Super skunk are the ones I can think of but there was one more I think. I really enjoy sativas, just havn't messed with to many in the last couple years cus they aren't ideal for SOG. The sativa dom hybrids can work really nice though as you can all see . I'm pushing right now to get my tray atleast half full of Cindy cus it seems to be exactly what I want in a plant, the other half will be a mix of the rest, but that will take a couple more months. I also really need to work a move into my life after this surgery and rehab are over so thats gonna be a blast with between 30-40 flowering along with all the clones bahahhaha!


----------



## Kite High (May 1, 2013)

*DOUBLE THAI STANDARD 
100 % AUTHENTIC THAI !!!*

 
*5 seeds**->**26,50 &#8364;**10 seeds**->**50 &#8364;*
  





*NUMBER OF PACKS* 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 
   
Double Thai is a hybrid that combines the best Thai Sativas we have ever
worked with.
The mother is a first generation Thai from Koh Chang Island. The father comes from the latest highland Meo Thai selections from Cannabiogen.
Double Thai is an excellent choice to experience the effect and taste of the best original Thais, with all the classic Thai traits emphasized by the hybrid vigor.
 *PURE SATIVA F3 HYBRID*STANDARD - FEMALE AND MALE PLANTS100 % SATIVAFLOWERING INDOORS: 16-18 WEEKS*FLOWERING OUTDOORS: END OF SEPTEMBER / EARLY OCTOBER**YIELD / M2: AVERAGE - HIGH**RESISTANCE AGAINST SPIDER MITES: AVERAGE**RESISTANCE AGAINST MILDEW: AVERAGE - LOW**RESISTANCE AGAINST BOTRYTIS: VERY HIGH**RESISTANCE AGAINST COLD: AVERAGE*
 





      
GENETICS FLOWERING   100% Thai sativa . Koh Chang Thai x Meo Thai F3 hybrid. December   STRUCTURE YIELD / M2   Tall, bushy and branchy sativa with a pale green color. Typical morphology of a tropical sativa. Has an excellent reaction to pruning. Average-High   BOUQUET HIGH   Citric, lemony, spicy and woody. Clean, revitalizing and euphoric.   GROWING TIPS   
    Especially recommended for outdoor growing in tropical and subtropical climates (where it produces big yields) or for indoor breeding projects.

http://www.aceseeds.org/doublethaistdeng.php
 


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Well I bet that is some sweet ass smoke, that totally reminded me the other reason I havn't fucked with any full sativas in awhile......16-18 weeks flowering :face palm:. Those girls will have to wait till I have a different room I can give them a corner and a 400w to do their thing.


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Hot diggity dog, nice update!


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

I wanna do a true sativa like that. I don't mind the wait. I just can't bring myself to pay near $7 a bean when I have so many good strains in seed form laying around. Anyone got any extra Thai seeds???


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well I bet that is some sweet ass smoke, that totally reminded me the other reason I havn't fucked with any full sativas in awhile......16-18 weeks flowering :face palm:. Those girls will have to wait till I have a different room I can give them a corner and a 400w to do their thing.


That made my eyebrow raise too, that sounds like an outdoor venture to me. Id get sick of lookin at those things after 10 weeks


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 1, 2013)

Its one of those fo sure for PERSONAL CONSUMPTION ONLY!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Well I just got a PM from the Admin at the SinCity seeds forum, and I think I'm going to be doing some strain testing for them in the near future. I'm not counting the Sinmints so much since I only have 3, but I'm gonna journal them anyway to show how I work, and how I journal grow. I also linked them to this journal so they can see what I've been doing the last 4 years. He said he gets people asking for "testers" all the time but that if I was serious about it, that he had some new stuff he needed serious testers for. I'm thrilled I hope it works out, and if so you guys might get a sneak peak at some new gear before its out there!


----------



## RL420 (May 1, 2013)

thats pretty exciting, congrats


----------



## Kite High (May 1, 2013)

Personally I will venture into Africans and the African Thai cross golden tiger. If it makes me trip it can go 20 weeks and I don't care. The c99 is to get me through the wait. Lol


----------



## Friedrice (May 1, 2013)

Nice update cat!

good vibes your way for the testing opportunity


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm pretty happy about and excited about everything right now. The girls looked great tonight, and the clones seemed happy. I am gonna have to figure out an A/C I think, things are warming up out, and with the added dehumidifier this year its a bit warmer in my room already. I've just been keeping the door cracked and it does fine sucking in cooler air from the basement. I was considering just mounting an A/C in the basement to keep the air cool that gets sucked in.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 3, 2013)

Im in the A/C bus.If I can help holla via PM!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2013)

Hehe unless you've got an extra home unit laying around you wanna bring up and install I think I'm stuck with window units since its a rental. I'm hoping that getting the rest of the house cool, will inturn cause the cool air to flow down to the basement too. I also changed the dehumidifier from 45% to 55% so it won't run as often which should help cut down on the heat. I was running the RH so low to try to prevent any mold issues since I have girls late in flower now. I also hooked up the hose to the dehumidifier finally so I won't have to empty it any more . 

All the girls are looking great, I pulled out a BK tonight I noticed a few nanners on. Its at about 7 weeks so a little early but I'd rather not have it dump any pollen on the other girls. Cindy is getting heavier, and heavier, and it looking more done every day honestly. She is still a perfect shade of green which I'm thrilled about, and smells great when you brush her at all. Honestly the smell I think is very similar to my WW, very fruity, kinda grapefruity, perhaps some pineapple, I think the WW has a little bit of a spice flavor to it too though, like spiced gum drops.

I'll be putting the next batch of clones into the tray this weekend, and I need to take a couple more clones too. I forgot to clone the CJ and the SDG the other day and want to get those going too. Sadly no action from the Sinmints yet they are chillin under my floros, hopefully they will pop up tomorrow!

Made a batch of Bubba Kush Iso Oil yesterday which turned out real nice. Has a good flavor, nice amber color, and about the texture of really thick sticky honey. It dabs great, very smooth and a nice even melt. I can't wait to make some with some WW to get the flavor contrast to the BK, I think I'm gonna just use an oz of buds and make oil out of it in a few weeks. Well guys I'm gonna burn one more and cal lit a night. I'll catch ya later, Peace 

TC


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 4, 2013)

Need ya to teach me the how to on the iso,il holla when ready if OK?
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2013)

Absolutely man I'm always more then glad to share. I'm working on improving my method to allow me to run more trim at a time without hurting the quality. I have been planning on doing a tutorial post in the next week or so when I run some more, I used all my alcohol. I want to find the 99% Iso again, all I could get was 91% last time, it seemed to work fine though. I had also considered trying to make dry ice hash, and then Iso washing that to make it into oil. The flavor of the Iso is real good, perhaps not as nice as CO2 extraction, but I havn't crossed that bridge yet. The idea of taking a large part of a harvest and doing a CO2 extraction on it all has crossed my mind though, would be a bunch of oil!


----------



## Kite High (May 4, 2013)

bho bho bho


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2013)

Meh I don't wanna fck with butane, thats why I started making the Iso Oil. I didn't weight my container before and after I put the oil in it, but I ended up with a nice little dish full! 

I pulled the very bottom branch/bud off the Cindy as a tester. I'm not gonna try to smoke it tonight, just gonna dry it now to try out in a few days. It was hanging so low it was hardly getting any light so I figured it would be worth a try. My intention is to cut it next weekend, which will be about 52 days from the first signs of flower.


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 5, 2013)

sweet as f**k dude. The cindy buds look very similar to the way my buds did, but your leaves are thinner.


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2013)

Thanks puff, how you enjoying the smoke now that its had some time to cure well? Were you happy with when you cut it, or do you think it could have used any more time?

I just smoked a joint of some week 4 WW and I'm pretty high I gotta say. I trimmed a couple of the lower branches off to shape some plants that had more branches then I wanted. They've been drying the last few days and tried smoking a bowl of it the other night and it was gross. The joint however was really nice, had good flavor all the way to the end, and like I said I'm pretty high right now. 

Those strawberries I said I pulled a week or so ago(the ones that got the nanners) are dry now too. I tried a bowl of that yesterday while trimming it before going in jars, it was still real rough. I'm gonna let them chill in jars a few days and see if it gets any better, if not I'm gonna turn it into oil with the little bit of WW trim I've got! 

I'll be getting the scope out this week and starting to check trichs on a few of the WWs. I'm prolly gonna pull the 4 headed WW she is looking pretty close, and the BKs to give me plenty of space for more clones without sacrificing light to the other plants. I'll be busy tonight, either putting clones in the tray, or changing my res havn't decided yet . I'll be around though so I'll catch up with you guys later. 

PEace TC


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2013)

Well I'm planning on putting clones into the tray, and cleaning the tray cus when I lifted off the covers I had over the edges there was quite a bit of salt build up. So I've been scrubbing the tray for a minute now, and I'm almost done, then I'm putting the next round of clones into the tray. I'm going ahead and pulling the BKs out since I found a few more pollen sacks, and it will make more room for the new clones. They are at about 7 weeks from the first signs of flowers, and seem to have swollen up pretty well so fck it, hehe! The Cindy still looking stunning, as well as the remaining strawberries in the tray really looking good. All the second round WW are really beefing up well for only being at 4 weeks too. Looks like it will be a nice harvest. The CJ is supposed to be 60 days, and I really think it will be ready by then it seems to just be beefing up, not adding any new growth, and is coated in resin! Well back to the garden just thought I'd take a break for a few. 

Latta Guys, TC


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

I take my breaks on RIU most of the time_. _&#8203;Hope you had fun in the garden bro.


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2013)

Ya I didn't get as much done when I went back down as planned. I pulled the plants I decided to take cus of pollen sacs and put things back together nice and clean. Tomorrow will be fresh clones, and then res the next day I gotta leave my water out to de-chlorinate. I'm hoping the clones going in don't get huge like a few of the last, I really should have put them in last weekend, but got busy with shit. On the plus side having oil has been fun that last few days. It really turned out pretty smooth, I'm really happy with it. I also used cocnut oil to clean the remainder of the Iso Oil out of the dish, it turned out to be quite a bit. I don't know how potent it is for sure, but it seemed like it was a decent ratio of oil in it. I use it as a topical "lotion" for the wound site from my accident. I had a decent size wound, and have been using the cannabis/coconut oil combo on it since december once it was completely closed up. I can't say 100% it is the oil that is doing it, but the fresh skin is looking better and better and the scar area seems like its gonna be smaller and smaller. After I have my surgery on my wrist I'll be using the oil on that wound as well after its closed up well. 

So upon further inspection of the flowering girls, I found the the number 3 pheno type of my WW I ran from seed all had more sacs, so I cut them too. Honestly though I don't think I'm gonna be dissapointed. It was the 4 headed WW and one other, and all the buds were much denser this time then last much more on par with my usual. They had also reallly gotten big, I'll ty to get a picture tomorrow. The one plants colas were basically the length and width of my fore arm , then the 4 headed WW I bet will be close to 2 oz cus all 4 stems were basically 14 inch colas. They also seem to have a big more of the spiced gum drop smell then my original WW. 

Well guys thats all I got off the top of my head tonight. HOpe you all had a great weekend, I'll see ya in the morning!  This dabs for you guys!

TC


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 6, 2013)

You Dabber You!! Jealous I want a Dabb!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2013)

Hehe I gotta say I'm loving it! Its soo smooth especially out of THE DR, can take 2-3 dabs and be good for 5-6 hours!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 7, 2013)

You guys and your dabs, lol. I been arguein with a guy all night about that. Im happy with a pipe hit or three, i like that stuff at christmas


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2013)

Well I'm not getting rid of my pipes any time soon I can say that. Its mostly a novelty at the moment I think, aside from being very effective. I can say it will be part of my line up down the road, I've already started looking at some dedicated oil rigs so it will stay cleaner and I can recycle the oil! I've found some that were pretty reasonably priced, and alot that are just crazy expensive $500 and up which won't be happening. I can't imagine spending that much on a bong that could break with a simple Opps!

Last night we smoked a couple bowls of the Cindy and it was so late in the day it was hard for me to judge the full effects, but even after smoking all day I was high as hell after. I'm gonna smoke a bowl here in a few that might give me a better judging point since it will be the first of the day. I'll let ya know later what I think of it, I can say I hope the flavor gets more "clear" with some cure, it tastes good right now but not anything I can pinpoint.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 7, 2013)

High as Charlie Sheen in a Hotair Balloon,I am!
Beech


----------



## jigfresh (May 7, 2013)

oh man, me too. wife woke me up with the laptop in my lap just now. i guess i have to take a nap in a little bit. Too high for my own damned good. I bet my legs are asleep.


----------



## Kite High (May 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well I'm not getting rid of my pipes any time soon I can say that. Its mostly a novelty at the moment I think, aside from being very effective. I can say it will be part of my line up down the road, I've already started looking at some dedicated oil rigs so it will stay cleaner and I can recycle the oil! I've found some that were pretty reasonably priced, and alot that are just crazy expensive $500 and up which won't be happening. I can't imagine spending that much on a bong that could break with a simple Opps!
> 
> Last night we smoked a couple bowls of the Cindy and it was so late in the day it was hard for me to judge the full effects, but even after smoking all day I was high as hell after. I'm gonna smoke a bowl here in a few that might give me a better judging point since it will be the first of the day. I'll let ya know later what I think of it, I can say I hope the flavor gets more "clear" with some cure, it tastes good right now but not anything I can pinpoint.


http://www.vapornation.com/store/omicron-vaporizer-v2-5.html
best damned thing I have bought in a long time. Makes a gram last 2 weeks and your ripped all to hell!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2013)

Well I smoked a bong of Cindy much earlier in the day, and it went well. High was pretty good, flavor was nice, I didn't smoke again for about 3 hours and was still a little high when I did. Hehe its about that time right now actually! 

I have given a vape pen some consideration, so thats one that you've used and like Kite? A friend of mine bought a vape pen at the Cup, but it turned out to be cheap crap. The "bowl" area was made of plastic, and started melting after just a few uses.


----------



## Kite High (May 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I have given a vape pen some consideration, so thats one that you've used and like Kite? A friend of mine bought a vape pen at the Cup, but it turned out to be cheap crap. The "bowl" area was made of plastic, and started melting after just a few uses.


The omnicron is specifically for oil...bho etc...there is a heb attachment available for it but I have my extreme Q for that...and I still like my pipe as well...lol

But for extracts it is the shiznit and well made....I use it daily and never a problem

Also I can use it in a movie theater, concerts, mall, resturaunt anywheres and never been even asked about it even right in front of LEO...man c99 bho had me watching cartoons on the walls with that rig...hells yeah


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2013)

I like the sounds of that man. I'll definitely be considering it. Is it the kinda thing you can load up a cartridge and get a bunch of hits off it, or just a couple before a swap?


----------



## Kite High (May 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I like the sounds of that man. I'll definitely be considering it. Is it the kinda thing you can load up a cartridge and get a bunch of hits off it, or just a couple before a swap?


you can put up to a gram in a cartridge ...its what I do and it lasts 2-4 weeks!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2013)

Oh well shit that would be awesome then! I'd take it everywhere, can you say smokin at grandmas!


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2013)

Well I finally got all the new clones in, only 2 weeks late.....shrug. They really needed to go in the weekend I was at the Cup, and the clones I cut last week needed to be cut the week before I went to the cup. However with various things that have been going on in my life I thought it would be easier on my wife while I was gone to not have to watch clones, or put anything in the tray. Since then its just been one thing after another, but its finally done! I put in 13 more clones tonight, I have 4 held back incase any don't take for some reason. Or incase the 3-4 rather tall clones I put in decide to branch like crazy like the last ones, if they do I'll chop them and put these other 4 in. 

Among the clones tonight were 2 Cindy clones, one of which inparticular is about 10 inchs tall with 1/2 inch nodes every 1/2 inch its gonna be a beast! There is also another CJ which I topped as I put it in to use as another clone. Weird thing about that one is it sure as hell looked like it was starting to flower, some of the small leaves even had full grown trichomes on them in veg. Either its something weird and its flowering on its own, or its got the most intense preflowers I've ever seen! I also topped the Sweet Deep Grapefruit and cloned that. I was very temped to flower it out, but I want to wait till the clone takes, and give the genetics a bit more time to mature before I flip it. 

Since I'll be harvesting quite a few plants next weekend, I'm hoping the next round of clones takes fast so I can get them in sooner then this round. I think pretty much as soon as my clone tray is empty I'm gonna cut the next batch to try to get my supply back up. Soon that supply will even be something other then my WW once the mothers are big enough to handle the load.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 8, 2013)

I love that your keepin WW, who can blame you lol. I just smoked some cindy 99. Real good. Ass grabber good! Makes me wonder why people buy shitty weed for half the cost...your just going to have to smoke more and its going to suck lmmfao


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 8, 2013)

Man i want one Too!How many its does it give you for a gram?Amount of time it last will differ.....
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2013)

90% of the time I'll take quality over quantity. I suppose if the difference is a bunch of B grade versus a little a grade I might take the b grade, but around here its either a/b grade buds, or some brick packed crap that locals are even calling mids now....its sad.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 9, 2013)

Glad i have a circle of growers here. I havent bought in over 6yrs.We just trade strains around,But tht brick chit is here and dirt cheap!!
Beech


----------



## Baywatcher (May 9, 2013)

I will abstain from smoking if all I can get is brick. It does nothing but give me a headache. I try not to be a weed snob about it at parties and such, but you know how it goes...


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 9, 2013)

Hi All, Sorry I haven't chimed in lately been swamped and traveling for work 

TC everything is going great I see. No reason to fear the butane you are an intelligent man, we have made it a few times it really is pretty easy.


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2013)

I know exactly how it goes man, I've passed on joints the second time around after I realized it was shit weed, thats why I grow for myself. A few months ago I had a dry spell and bought a few bags of some decent stuff on commented about on here, but that was the first time in years I've had to buy anything. I wish I had a circle of guys here that I could trade with and such to get more variety in the mix but I guess it comes with the game, we all know rule number one! 

So I have to report very sadly that for whatever reason all my Sinmints have failed. I gave the pellets a little squeeze to try to check on the root tails which were coming out when I put them in, and they had rotted off. The only thing I can think of is I had the pellets a little to wet....I didn't think so but who knows. Anyway I put 3 of the PowerNap seeds in some water a few minutes ago, and we'll try to get those going. I am equally excited about this strain, it is a Bluepower x whitenightmare a 60% indica 40% sativa, supposed to have a blueberry lemonade flavor and smell, with kush undertones sounds delicious! Here in a few days when my mail gets in I'll have some herijuana beans I'm gonna crack too, thanks to a friend. I will also be getting some tester beans from Sincity at some point once he mails them out, but I don't know what they will be yet. Between all that and the stuff I've got going my veg room is gonna be packed, but the variety will be sweet. I'm hoping the herijuana is as good for pain-relief as I've read, it should be perfect for the recovery from my surgery later this month.


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hi All, Sorry I haven't chimed in lately been swamped and traveling for work
> 
> TC everything is going great I see. No reason to fear the butane you are an intelligent man, we have made it a few times it really is pretty easy.


Hey BG great to hear from ya. Man I don't fear the butane, but it really needs to be done outside, and my wife doesn't want me to do that. The Iso I've been able to work with in my kitchen with the windows open and a fan on because its not a preasurized gas. It also seems like from what I've read even though alcohol can pull more chlorophyll it doesn't leave the chemical residues that the butane does.


----------



## Kite High (May 9, 2013)

N butane from the proper source leaves no traces


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2013)

That's good to know "N butane" is what to look for! Honestly the idea of any trace left isn't my biggest hang up, its needing to do it outside. 

The powernap seeds have sank to the bottom of the dish now. I was thinking about going ahead and putting them in peat now before they crack open and start the tap root. I had never even soaked seeds until about a year ago, I had always just planted them in the peat pellets and waited. I've never bothered with the whole paper towel thing because until recently I've always had good success with seeds. Even recently it hasn't been aweful, just had some troubles, and it just really sucked loosing all of the sinmints. Now I'm praying one of my friends to whom I gave a seed will be successful! What do you guys think, wait till they actually crack tomorrow, or put them in tonight now that they have sank?


----------



## Kite High (May 9, 2013)

You can get it at airgas by the 5 gallon canister.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 9, 2013)

Damn thunder, sucks about the sinmints. I wanted to see them bad cookies grow up too. Ah well, youll get some cookies soon i can tell. I know you want em


----------



## Kite High (May 9, 2013)

Put em in tonight bro. Give them 85-90F


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2013)

Going to put them in now, just gotta wait for the peat to plump up!


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2013)

Good luck with em TC. You gotta catch up with mine.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2013)

Well I stuck them in some pellets, and put them under my floros to stay warm. This is really much closer to how I've always germ'd seeds, seems more natural to me, but whatever gets the results is really all that matters I suppose. I should have taken a que from you Jig and put these in 2 weeks ago, but I thought I had 3 need seeds going... oh well.


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2013)

You'll still probably finish before me, so it's all good. Plus you gotta take some lumps along the way or the good stuff wouldn't taste so good.

Hope your weekend is lining up bro. It's stopped raining here, so we are all real happy.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2013)

Its currently raining here. No big plans I can think of for this weekend other then chopping some plants and hanging them up. I suppose thats pretty exciting due to the new strains. I need to change me res too.


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2013)

So I took down my Cindy 99, critical jack, and one of my WWs too. I have to say I'm already exceedingly happy with both the Cindy and the CJ, and I havn't even smoked the finished product. With how well they both grew, but specifically the Cindy I hope to keep her around awhile. The buds were very dense and she seems like she will have over an oz on her I think. CJ though grown differently I think may also break an oz, and that makes me . I left a couple WW, and all the strawberries in for a few more days, one strawberry and one WW in particular had a burst of new growth about 2 days ago so I figured I'd let it ride a bit. The strawberry pheno I am eager for I think will get a few more days the other pheno maybe a week. Heres some pics for ya from the Cindy, CJ, and WW tonight!

Cindy 99











Critical Jack
















WW






Also I'm proud to report that all three of the Power Nap seeds are breaking ground as we speak(ones already up) and are looking good. I knew I could germ seeds, just wish I really knew what the deal was when they didn't work. Either way I'm happy these are up and I'm going to repeat this germ method exactly next time to try to get equal results! I'll have the chance to try again by monday at least one of the seed packages I'm waiting on has arrived i just don't have it in my hands yet. I also got word today that the tester beans from SinCItySeeds are in the mail! I'm very excited about that, even though I don't know what they are yet ???? it shouldn't matter cus everything I've seen from SCS so far looks super dank! Well guys I'll have some more pics in a few days when I take down more plants, and I'll get an over view of the garden for ya then too! 

Peace Guys

TC


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2013)

You've got more selection going than I do. I've got the beans but lack the space in my setup. Until my ac is fixed I sure can't flower mine, and got 4 in veg for flower just waiting.

I'd like to try herijuana, I really want to get some from the cbd project out in california.

I personally won't do the butane. If I had the choice I'd be growing outside with out the coal power for lights and fans. I also won't use peat moss. I'm a strange strange person


----------



## RL420 (May 11, 2013)

my favorite is the c99 for sure, will you upload dried pics too? Great harvest


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2013)

I've got some pineapple pheno c99 seeds, just haven't had time to crack them out.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 12, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to the CJ smoke report. I'm moving a couple more of them into 7 gallon pots this afternoon once I get my caffeine/thc levels properly balanced.


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2013)

Hey Void nice to have you stop over to my garden man! I honestly don't usually have this much variety going, just the last 6 months of so I started trying to switch things up a bit and try to find some better yielders then I had. 

As I've said a million times RL420 I'm really stoked about the Cindy for sure, I'll toss up some dry pics of things for you guys next week. I don't do the dry pics very often so should be a nice change. I think once the Cindy is dry and I trim it up its going to basically have a bunch of buds about the size of golf balls, and pretty dense too.

Baywatcher I'll do some sort of smoke report on both of the new strains once they are ready. I'm in the same spot with caffine/THC levels just started working on that one. Hope your gardening goes well today, I still gotta change my res this weekend.


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2013)

Well it ended up being the herijuana seeds that came in the mail, so I tossed in several of those to soak for a few hours and then into some pellets with them. The 3 power nap seeds are all above ground and working on their first leaves. I moved them to my main humidty dome to make more room for the new seeds.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 12, 2013)

Did you change your rez? If not, get busy!


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2013)

Ha, you have gotten to know me well grasshopper!

No, as a matter of fact "MoM" I didn't.............. I topped it off with fresh water and nutes and ph'd it though  . I also watered the moms and sprayed the clones, along with playing with the new seedlings. The wife wanted to trip tonight, then by the time I got done with stuff and closed everything up and got ready to trip.......she decided it was kinda late so she wanted to wait for another night :facepalm:. I said I wanna day trip one of these days when the weather is nice, I havn't gotten to do that many times even when I was growing mushrooms due to work.

Several of the clones are popping some nice roots now so they will be going into cups in the next several days. Once the dome is empty I'm gonna take another batch of Cindy clones, the mom has recovered nicely and branched out well! With all the new seedlings, I'm gonna have at least 4 new strains going in the next few weeks this should get real interesting!


----------



## Kite High (May 12, 2013)

Looking very forward to your c99 smoke report


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2013)

And Porn!!!! how bout that? Did I miss something?


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2013)

There was porn a page back for ya dragon if thats what you missed, and I'll have more soon too! I spent the evening trimming up bubba kush, so its stinky as hell in here but I got a nice little hash ball.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2013)

Ah, I see now   . Thanks TC. Hot Porno you got there!


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2013)

Thanks buddy glad you enjoyed, I'm pretty happy with how they are turning out!

Checked the new seeds this morning and a couple had already popped a tap root so I'll be putting them all into peat here in the next little bit. My wife thinks I'm crazy for starting as many seeds as I am, and will continue to do once my tester beans get here too. As long as it takes to get beans sexed, cloned and into my tray I figure I'm going all out if I'm gonna do this. I'm not working right now, and have a bigger tray then ever so I'm gonna put everything I've can into the project. When/if we get to move I'll cross that bridge when I see it on the horizon.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 13, 2013)

Nice job as always
Beech


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2013)

Ha. I took a power nap yesterday. That's a funny name.


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2013)

Indeed a fun name, and its supposed to taste like blueberry lemonade which sounds very appealing to me! Those little seedlings are looking nice, and already have little roots out the bottom of the peat. Tomorrow I'm gonna wash some stones extra good with hot water and put them into cups, along with all my other clones which have nice roots now. 

Today I planted the herijuanas and the 3 extremas that I put in water last night. I also just hydrated 16 more peat pellets because I got a package in the mail today! It was my Sincity Seeds tester beans. Once I opened it I had a shit eating grin all day....still do . Heres what they sent me





There was 10 beans of the "Platinum delight", which is Platinum girl scout cookies x Bluepower which should be interesting I think and I'm excited to get another go at a cookie cross. Thou I really was excited about the Mints for that specific flavor. Anyway they also sent me 12 beans of the "Sin's OG" which is Kosher kush x bluepower, and again should be very dank and interesting flavors. So I put 8 of each in water tonight and will be sowing them in the peat tomorrow during the day. This will give me a grand total of 29 beans in the dirt, who would have imagined........ all the good ideas I get hahahahahaha!

I did also change my res tonight Baywatcher I don't wanna get grounded lmao. Seriously though it needed it I had to scrap the crap off the sides it had been 2 full weeks. I refilled it with 15ml flora bloom/gl, 8 ml flora micro/gl, 1tsp calmag/gl, 1tsp floralicious plus/5gl. Came out about 1400 ppm which should be great for the newer clones and they will all love having fresh nutes to work with. 

Hope everyone had an ok monday! I'll catch ya in the am prolly. 

Peace TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 14, 2013)

Im glad you love weed as much as i do. Since ya asked....lol my monday sucked, i got woken up by a cop. Thats always a bad day,cept when your good, like me thought i found a sweet cat, her personality was sweet kitten but when she drinks too much milk she turns into a ferret, two months down the tank. I could use a scrip from the Dr.


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

So your saying a cop woke you up to get a cat you had been fostering, did I get that right? That sounds like an unpleasant way to start the day though for sure. Also if your refering to my The DR. I'm about to go see him for my morning meds been busy with my daughter so far havn't had time.

Well a couple of each seed cracked in the water last night, the rest sank to the bottom like I wanted. I've got my peat pellets sitting in the sun warming up a bit they were cold from the night in the basement, and then I'll be putting all 16 of these seeds in.

I really wish I had someplace I could put a few outdoor plants. I've got a couple mothers I don't need any more cus I'm phasing out the genetics, and really nothing to do with them but chop them and I hate doing that. With as full as my tray is and is going to be I don't even have much wash light coming off that I could flower in like I have before. If I can find someplace to stick 2 of these at this time of year, they would be monsters by harvest. They've already been growing and maturing since the beginning of the year. We'll see what I can come up with, my biggest concern is trying to find a place that the deer won't rape them cus I won't be able to set up fencing or anything.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 14, 2013)

Ive herd wolf or cougar urine you can buy at sporting stores helps to keep deer away and i just got done dumping that chick. Feels good to be on the prowl again and ive only been single for five minutes. I think im going to call her best friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ive herd wolf or cougar urine you can buy at sporting stores helps to keep deer away and i just got done dumping that chick. Feels good to be on the prowl again and ive only been single for five minutes. I think im going to call her best friend


You for real single now? Or are we talking plants? Lol


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ive herd wolf or cougar urine you can buy at sporting stores helps to keep deer away and i just got done dumping that chick. Feels good to be on the prowl again and ive only been single for five minutes. I think im going to call her best friend


again? jesus, you two keep breaking up too much


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Ya but making up after breaking up is pretty awesome lol


sunni said:


> again? jesus, you two keep breaking up too much


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> again? jesus, you two keep breaking up too much


Lol, i told ya it would fall apart in no time sunni. I think i should just buy an inflatable woman. At least theyre stable and they dont cost ya that much on drinks. Whats that baby? You want me to blow air into your butt? Ok darlin


----------



## Turm (May 14, 2013)

So after 3 bowls, a pizza and watching lord of the rings return of the king i was able to read through this entire 100 page thread lol +rep man very nice. I look forward to you getting your hands on some Sin Mints eventually! Grow safe.


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Hey Sunni thanks for coming by the thread, I remember seeing you way back in 08 before you were a big fancy MOD and I don't think you've ever posted over here . Either way glad to have ya, though I'm sure you've been lurking........I mean modding from the shadows, hehe!

So Ninja it sounds like your handling the breakup well, for my 2 cents I'd say fck it call her best friend and her sister!! Just don't date either of them, seems like that would only lead to drama. 

Totally gotta agree about the making up part though DR! It almost makes you wanna pick a fight some times, but note I said almost...hehe.

If you guys havn't seen this thread yet I highly recommend it, I will be following its information soon. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/648510-french-cannoli-hash-thread-16.html that page has the video with most of the actual info, but the whole thread is worth the read. The guy Frenchy who I had never heard up before cus I don't follow TGA, or really any other growers then on here( RIU takes enough time up hehehe) has had some amazing experiences. He spent 8 seasons in remote regions of india learning the traditional methods of hash making, he has spent time in morracco, and afghanastan I believe as well. I've said since I started growing that I would love to get to go to a few of these places, let alone get to experience the tradition with the locals, that would be a life changing time. Hell I would be almost equally thrilled at a chance to just spend a weekend learning from a guy like him, or any of the various master growers out there. I've always done pretty well growing, but have always longed for a mentor that could really help take my growing to the next level. Thats one of the things I love about RIU so much it allows me to have many other knowledge and experience at my finger tips, though it really can't compare I don't think to an actual master.

Edit: Just read your post Turm, thanks for plugging along through the thread, I hope you felt like it was worth it . I know its kinda long at this point, but I really like having all the info in one spot. When I approached SinCitySeeds about being a tester it was sweet to be able to link them my thread. They could look through it, and see my progression over the years, and everything I've put into it from the beginning of me getting serious about growing. I've been growing for about 7-8 years now but I've only really been serious about it since 08 when I joined this site.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2013)

wasnt too big of a poster back than, mostly lurked round, man


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Oh its all good kid, like I said glad to have ya!


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2013)

Looking dank bro!


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Thanks as always bro! I'll have a few dry shots up in a couple days. I have been trimming the Cj this afternoon it was just a little crispy on the outside so its going in a paper bag and then jars. Also about to plant all those seeds!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (May 14, 2013)

Try mothballs around your outdoor grows to deter pests. Also, chilis in the ground will deter underground pests like moles and such. Just randomly push them underground around the plant. Pepper sprinkled on the ground will help too with larger pest that have good senses of smell.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (May 14, 2013)

Hey thundercat, was that CJ from delicious?


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Nope it is Dinafem's CJ.

Sooo I realized now that they are in flower that I think I have 2 phenos of Cindy, this new plant that I put in last week doesn't have as tight of nodes. I'm curious to see if it ends up tasting different or if the potency is any different. Now I have to try to get a clone(which is gonna be small) off of the other Cindy that is also in flower so that I can save that pheno incase I don't like the one I have a mother of :facepalm:. 

All the seeds are in and under the floros, we'll see what happens from here!


----------



## Voidling (May 14, 2013)

yeah I took mothers of every plant. Handed out some good ones. Then we all lost our clones of the lemon blueberry :'(


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Was it called lemon blueberry or is that just how it tasted/smelled?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (May 14, 2013)

Ok, I didn't think it was from delicious. Yours looks to have more indica characteristics than mine or so it seems to me in the pic. How's the smoke?


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2013)

I smoked a sample yesterday after trimming it up, and its still a bit green, but has a decent taste. I really can't begin to pin point the flavor it has, very unique which I'm wondering if thats the Jack flavor coming through which I've never had before. Seemed to have some definite black pepper tastes on the exhale, but also a sweetness in there some how. We'll see how it developes with a little cure, and I'll do the smoke report then.

Had a really nice mushroom trip last night, ate about an 1/8th and watched some movies. These mushrooms I've got seem to be pretty mellow, they don't induce much anxiety like some shrooms give me, and didn't have much "mind fuck" as I refer to it(the part of tripping that causes confusion). Just thought I'd share hope you guys had a good evening!


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2013)

Whats good tc. Shrooms sound fun. Have a good wed brother. Imma be laying brick all day and chopping my plants tonight.


----------



## GreatDane (May 15, 2013)

Been away for a while TC and finally got caught up. The Cindy looks great and hope that your new ones do as well. I kept my two phenos separate and have only tried one so far. I want to try the other to see if there's any difference. The taste after a 3 week cure is getting better for me; the harshness needs a little more time. Later.


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2013)

Have fun with the harvest tonight Jig, I'll be looking for pics! Don't hurt yourself playing outside again either.

Hey GD glad to hear the flavor is filling out for you. Which of the phenos have you tried the tighter noded one or the stretchier one?


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2013)

Heres some pics from tonight I'll post an update tomorrow, I had a nice long update writen out and lost it some how RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR~!!!!

Some CIndy99 IN the DR!







Clones and power nap seedlings before planting clones






A couple over views kinda











Power nap seedlings looking Happy!






8/8 on the "Sin's OG" 7/8 so far on the "Platinum Delights"






All 3 "Extremas" are up and also 2 "herijuanas", heres an overe view of all the seedlings!






Its been a good week, feel like I've got alot done, and actually have something to show for it woohoo! You guys have a great night! 

Peace TC


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful bro...so cindy trippy for you?


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2013)

A little bit after a few bowls! I definitely high as hell right now!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 17, 2013)

Nice pics bro, thanks


----------



## Voidling (May 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Was it called lemon blueberry or is that just how it tasted/smelled?


Just the smell and taste of a lemon head. Loved that plant


----------



## RL420 (May 17, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Just the smell and taste of a lemon head. Loved that plant


My nose must be really lame, all weed smells like weed to me, i wish i could smell it like you guys do haha.


----------



## Voidling (May 17, 2013)

What strains have you grown? My romulan smells pretty fruity. I always hated the smell of weed that was on the street but once I grew my own I found that different strains vary in smell and taste.


----------



## RL420 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah street "good shit" around here all smells the same, nothing like what i do for sure. Ive done afghan kush, pineapple chunk(smelled good but not like a pineapple lol), white widow x big bud, nothing really advertising amazing smells thats for sure. Maybe im growing the wrong strains?


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2013)

My strains that smell fruity don't have one fruit I would say oh ya it tastes or smells that way, but I've had stuff that did and I guess thats what I'm working towards. I've had buds that tasted and smelled just like a fresh cut lemon which was insane. I get used to get quite a bit of grapefruit flavor from my WW, but recently it tastes much more like spiced gumdrops then anything else. I don't know if the flavor changed because of the genetics aging, or if its from the floralicious plus I've been using. I'm gonna try taking it back out of the mix and see if my flavor changes back again. When I grew KC 36 years ago it was very floral, almost tasted like potpourri but not in an unpleasant way. I really want to try as many different varieties as I can so that someday I can say "oh ya that tastes like a haze, or that tastes like a kush" etc.


----------



## RL420 (May 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> My strains that smell fruity don't have one fruit I would say oh ya it tastes or smells that way, but I've had stuff that did and I guess thats what I'm working towards. I've had buds that tasted and smelled just like a fresh cut lemon which was insane. I get used to get quite a bit of grapefruit flavor from my WW, but recently it tastes much more like spiced gumdrops then anything else. I don't know if the flavor changed because of the genetics aging, or if its from the floralicious plus I've been using. I'm gonna try taking it back out of the mix and see if my flavor changes back again. When I grew KC 36 years ago it was very floral, almost tasted like potpourri but not in an unpleasant way. I really want to try as many different varieties as I can so that someday I can say "oh ya that tastes like a haze, or that tastes like a kush" etc.


i just bought floralicious plus for my current LSD grow. Ive said it before you might remember but all my weed smells the same, 4-5 day dry and the curing, the whole 9 yards. So if this shit smells waayyy different its gotta be the floralicious


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2013)

Ya let me know for sure what you think of it man. I can't say I've noticed much growth difference really since I started using it. I really need to make something happen and order some of those ENVY nutrients I'm always talking about I really want to run them again. http://www.envybrand.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=79


----------



## RL420 (May 17, 2013)

the only reason i bought it was because homebrewer said it did something beneficial for taste/smell of the finished product, i think it might have been the dyna-gro vs. AN thread


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2013)

I got a free sample from my hydro shop, and ran it for a couple res's but didn't have enough to finish the crop. So I bought a bottle to finish the crop with so that I could try to see if it changed any thing. 

So I don't know if Sunni is gonna have a big problem with this and delete it, but I've mentioned I'm doing some testing for Sin City Seeds. Well here is a link to my "offical" (lol) test thread, http://homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?87-quot-Sin-s-OG-quot-and-quot-Platinum-Delight-quot-Test-grow!&p=582#post582 I just started it. I am only linking it so you guys can get an idea about the genetics aside from my usual rambling over here.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 18, 2013)

RL420 said:


> the only reason i bought it was because homebrewer said it did something beneficial for taste/smell of the finished product, i think it might have been the dyna-gro vs. AN thread


That thread was a bunch of....opinions. Hate to be a debbie downer on it but cummon. It was just a shouting match, and to me at least it seemed biast. Just like alot of the opinions given out by most of the contributors on that thread. Let me know how the florolicious works though. Id love to hear an unbiast opinion.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I got a free sample from my hydro shop, and ran it for a couple res's but didn't have enough to finish the crop. So I bought a bottle to finish the crop with so that I could try to see if it changed any thing.
> 
> So I don't know if Sunni is gonna have a big problem with this and delete it, but I've mentioned I'm doing some testing for Sin City Seeds. Well here is a link to my "offical" (lol) test thread, http://homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?87-quot-Sin-s-OG-quot-and-quot-Platinum-Delight-quot-Test-grow!&p=582#post582 I just started it. I am only linking it so you guys can get an idea about the genetics aside from my usual rambling over here.


Omg, those guys are awsome! I cant belive they did that for you, did they send you sinmints? Frick i hope they did, im watchin a sinmint grow soon and id love to see an opposite spectrum aproach to it. What are the varietals you got? Are they still the ones from their booth or did they send you more because the first ones didnt hatch?


----------



## RL420 (May 18, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That thread was a bunch of....opinions. Hate to be a debbie downer on it but cummon. It was just a shouting match, and to me at least it seemed biast. Just like alot of the opinions given out by most of the contributors on that thread. Let me know how the florolicious works though. Id love to hear an unbiast opinion.


well ive been using it since they were babies and there has been no difference in growth/color whatever in veg. We'll see in flower


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Omg, those guys are awsome! I cant belive they did that for you, did they send you sinmints? Frick i hope they did, im watchin a sinmint grow soon and id love to see an opposite spectrum aproach to it. What are the varietals you got? Are they still the ones from their booth or did they send you more because the first ones didnt hatch?


I posted all about them a page or so back but they sent me "Sin's OG", and "Platinum delight". They are doing well so afar, I've got 8/8 of the Sin's OG, and 7/8 of the platinum delight going already. They didn't send me any more Sinmints, but I did here from someone that they will be featured in the June Attitude promo, I dont know how true that is though. From my understanding they will be out later this summer, so I'll get some then if not sooner. In the mean time I've got plenty of variety on the plate!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 18, 2013)

NOOO SIIIINMIIINTS!!! AaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHH!!! Oh well, i figure theyll be yours someday


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2013)

Yep like I said soon enough an soon enough. I got over that last week, and moved on to everything else.


----------



## Thundercat (May 19, 2013)

Well I put all the seedlings into cups tonight...fingers crossed I hope they are alright. I thought they needed to be out from under the dome cus they had stretched a bit last night. When I put then in the cups I tried to fill the stones as far up the stems as I could to support them, and they all look good! The power nap seedlings I did this 2 the other day are looking great and are working on their second leaves already. I also took a bunch of clones tonight which allowed me to cut back my WW mom and lower my light closer to the seedlings . 

I chopped the strawberry plants the other night I'm not sure if I said, but I am really impressed with this one pheno (that I've been calling number 3) It had very little branching, and grew nice spear shaped colas. It has a nice sweet smell to it, and it is COVERED in trichs.......











So seeing this I'm very glad I saved a mother of that pheno cus it looks like it could be a keeper we'll see how it smokes. 

For you guys that enjoyed my wifes pics the other night here is another she played with 






Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! I think I'm gonna trim some more tomorrow and try to get it done cus I've got surgery one monday for my broken wrist . The wife is gonna have alot of helping out to do the next few weeks with everything I"ve got going right now  but she says shes up to it. I'm lucky to have a wife that likes to learn about my garden and help me out with it!


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2013)

Good luck with the surgery man. I hope the doctors stitch you up real good.


----------



## Thundercat (May 19, 2013)

Thanks man, the actual surgery should be pretty simple from what I've read, I just hope it works. There is only like a 50-75% chance it will do what its supposed to, and if it doesn't there really isn't any other options yay!


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2013)

It's gonna work. I can feel it. Fingers crossed. Enjoy your sunday.


----------



## Thundercat (May 19, 2013)

Thanks man I keep telling myself it will! I hope you have a great sunday too man, don't work to hard on your yard! I've gotta help the wife clean up the house a bit before we leave. We have to be at the DR 1.5 hrs away at 8 am so we are gonna get a hotel down there tonight. We are going here for dinner http://www.fogodechao.com/ it should be EPIC!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks man I keep telling myself it will! I hope you have a great sunday too man, don't work to hard on your yard! I've gotta help the wife clean up the house a bit before we leave. We have to be at the DR 1.5 hrs away at 8 am so we are gonna get a hotel down there tonight. We are going here for dinner http://www.fogodechao.com/ it should be EPIC!


Oh ya buddy! That will be epic! A meat bonanza. Let us know how the meat sweats go for ya


----------



## Baywatcher (May 20, 2013)

Oh man, meat. Much, much meat. Enjoy. I wish there was a churrascaria somewhere near here.

Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Thundercat (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys the meat got put on hold because my daughter was not cooperating at all. Solo we had some delicious stone oven pizza instead. 

Im sitting in the waiting room at the surgeon right now. Been here like an hour already .....rrrr I hate when they make you show up 2 hours early just to sit and wait! Oh well shouldn't be that much longer. See you guys when I wake up lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

Good luck buddy. Get a pen... write on your good wrist... "GOOD WRIST" lol.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 20, 2013)

I will be shocked if that isn't part of the procedure. When my wife had wrist surgery, they wrote NO in big letters on the good wrist. Same with my dad's shoulder surgery.


----------



## Kite High (May 20, 2013)

healing thoughts light and energy to you my friend


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

Someone as smart as a doctor doing something as dumb as working on the wrong body part lol or leaving an instrument in your body  happens all the time.

good luck bro, and sweet dreams lol


Peace


----------



## Thundercat (May 20, 2013)

That's cus most of them are just book smart! I've really grown to dislike DRs the last 9 months with everything that has happened, most of the nurses I've dealt with have been amazing though!!

Thanks for all the thoughts and well wishes guys! I'm home now, and they didn't screw anything up that I'm aware of yet lol. So far it doesn't really hurt that much more then it did before,, now I just can't move it at all and have huge wrappings around my whole arm. I'll post a pic for you guys later.. I'm gonna try to eat something, Peace guys!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 20, 2013)

Good luck my Friend with the DR...I hate the BS wait also cause they never call you in Early.
Beech


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Glad it's all good. Swift recovery bro.


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2013)

I'll tell ya the wrist reallyy desn'i hurt any more then it did, but the spot on my hip where they took a piece bone out as killing me if I move. I never figutrf that would hurt more then me wrist. Oh well should only be a couple weeks and things will be all up hill.... I hope .


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

OOOUCHHH. Damn man... they took part of your hip? Modern medicine is fucking wild. How cool... and crazy. Makes sense I guess to get bone from there... it's just under the skin. Kinda freaking myself out touching my hip right now.

Just don't move and it won't hurt.


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2013)

Thats great man, you just ave me a good laugh with the " freaking myself out " thing, lol. I guess they had to move bone to kinda bridge the gap in the break in my wrist to it will hopfully start growing back together. Not moving is my main plan for the next couple days though! My wife will be practicing everything I've taught her in my garden too....fingers crossed.


----------



## Friedrice (May 22, 2013)

Glad everything is good with your wrist TC

I recommend rest, good food, MJ, and some calcium and folic acid supplements.(calcium helps build bones and folic acid helps with marrow and blood regeneration.)
It'll help yah get back on your horse faster


Hope everything goes good with the Mrs gardening
I tried that once


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 23, 2013)

Get well soon cat.


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm doing ok. Only taking a few more pills then before, and the pain isn't much worse then just having a broken wrist. 

Thankfully my wife usually pays good attention to what I tell her about the garden. After the actual accident last year, she did a good job of keeping things going for the most part. She lost a mother plant at that point, but it was really my fault not hers. I had needed to prune it before I went in the hospital, and hadn't.

I've been going down with her the last couple nights, I just can't do any of the water related stuff. The seedlings were looking good yesterday, still pretty small but working on leaves. The Powernap babies are their third set and it looks like it might be a full leaf set!.


----------



## jigfresh (May 23, 2013)

So glad u came back to us here on riu. Good wife u got .  Lol. Thats u... ur supposed to go hug her.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 23, 2013)

How many stitches do ya got?


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2013)

Honestly I don't know ninja I didn't get to talk to the DR after the surgery so I'm not sure. I'm going on the 31st for the follow up and I'm sure I'll find out then. 

So I was really close to buying this oil rig the other night.




my add on rig I got at the cup is ok, but I would like a dedicated rig, and one with a reclaimer would be awesome. Well I was at the shop I bought THE DR at and they had a few of those rigs. One even had the same green mushroom the DR has, they were a nice size rig, and have a reclaimer at the bottom




which I think is awesome! We'll see if I break down and get it, its between that and some more beans (sinmints, and lemonG) that I'd like to order while I can.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 23, 2013)

Siiiiiiinmiiiiiiiiints


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2013)

They have them in stock at the tude, but there was supposed to be a promo with some freebies, and its not showing up at the moment. So I was talking to Sin City this morning and they said there was some confusion and that they just sent attitude more Sinmints, regs and fems, and more of the freebies( tangerine power).So I'm holding off a few days to see what happens with that, for the price of them I'd rather get 15 regs, then 7 fems I think, and if I can get the freebies too all the better. We'll see how it pans out .


----------



## Friedrice (May 23, 2013)

I only work with regular seeds man... Fem seeds are no good in my book cause of the way most of them are made to become fem. 
chemicals and such.. unless you can talk with the breeder and ask if the fems were made from monoecious plants(which is hard to find out) I would stick with the regs


----------



## Kite High (May 23, 2013)

The silver in no way does anything harmful to the progeny. Most use STS and if their regs are STS stable then the fems are as well. IME fems are just as potent with a higher percentage of outstanding specimens.


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2013)

I'm only interested in the regs more because it would give me a chance to catch an elite male to toy with, and because there is just more beans to work with for the same price.


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2013)

My wife did a great job and got the last of the trimming done for a few days. There is a WW drying I took down 2 days ago at about 8 weeks, but its still pretty wet. The rest of the girls are looking really great, and seem to be bulking up pretty well. I super cropped 2 plants that had reached above the reflector. Either they will turn out great like the current one I have in flower, or I will chop them. Either way I've got 4 others ready to go in, and I was thinking about flowering the SDG mom since I do have a clone of her now. I might hold off another week or 2 so I can take a couple more clones before I flower it. The seedlings are doing pretty well, some are working on their second sets of leaves! I lost one of the herijuanas, but it was kinda small from he beginning so..... All the power naps are looking nice and are working on their 3rd sets I think now. The testers are also doing well so I'm happy all around. The clones I took the other night look good as well, and aren't wilting or anything. I don't know if I mentioned it but I took a clone off the other Cindy pheno so I didn't loose it, and its got full on little buds in the clone tray, lol its gonna take a bit to reveg I'm sure.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 24, 2013)

Good thing it only takes one hand to buy flowers or chocolates


----------



## Friedrice (May 24, 2013)

Kite High said:


> The silver in no way does anything harmful to the progeny. Most use STS and if their regs are STS stable then the fems are as well. IME fems are just as potent with a higher percentage of outstanding specimens.



I really respect your opinion and appreciate the time you took to reply and share knowledge. I have a decent amount of experience with "STS" , CTS or colloidal silver whichever you want to call it...
While I agree 100% with what your saying and please dont take what im saying as offensive but there is alot more to it then what you've stated. Anything with "harsh" chemicals is something I overlook. For extensive reasons... I can go into detail in a pm if you'd like...
I don't want to fight but I just gotta mention people round my parts don't mess with fems... And there is a good reason why..


in your comment you say "just a potent." while "just as potent" may reach your expectancy of top shelf, in my region it isn't the same. People are always looking for the "next best thing". This is why I stick to reg seeds or monoecious fem seeds. Just as potent means that its not for sure MORE potent. I'm looking for the "more." Reg seeds give me the opportunity to find the "alpha" of the genus. Fem seeds are for people who don't have the space to search for the alpha


----------



## Friedrice (May 24, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I disagree totally, I don't waste resources and space on alphas...just omegas
> Just a few Lab test results of some strains I grew
> http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1102675987015-256/NM_MW6_11_29_12-2.pdf
> http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1102675987015-269/NM_SSH14_1_11_13.pdf
> ...


Alpha... Omega.... It's all the same brother...
By alpha I just meant the strongest pick in the bunch. 
I'm not saying fem seeds have no use at all, if simplicity is more convenient for you more power to you. 
They just never find their way into my grow room. 
Nice studies, that's some good info it looks like, but the highest testing strain was 23%
There is jedis out here that shit on that. Pardon my language but I ran across a batch of chem dawg that tested at 31%.
MJ consistently runs 23-28% around my neck of the woods. I have to MAKE SURE I can keep up...


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

Damn people get their panties in a twist. Lol.


----------



## Friedrice (May 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Damn people get their panties in a twist. Lol.


You try to not piss people off and sometimes it just happens anyways... Haha


----------



## Kite High (May 24, 2013)

Not angry at all. Why should I be? I see no inference of anger in my words but if this is your perception the post is gone as you missed it completely.


----------



## Friedrice (May 24, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I see no inference of anger in my words but if this is your perception the post is gone as you missed it completely.



to answer this^ here's a quote...




Kite High said:


> Have a great existence.



If the info and stance you are taking is right, don't delete old posts.. Just makes you seem less credible and doesn't give people the right perspective on the conversation we had. Believe in yourself and don't backtrack. It confuses the shit out of me.

sorry for the hijack TC


----------



## simisimis (May 24, 2013)

Friedrice said:


> I'm a little pumpkin... yuyuyu


woooot???

man seriously, your editing somebodys quotes?


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

See the confusion that happens when you start deleting posts.  

He's not changing anything. That's what was said. You are the only one changing things around.


----------



## simisimis (May 24, 2013)

oh, in that case, can somebody tell me how to delete or edit my posts after somebody posts after me?


----------



## Friedrice (May 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> See the confusion that happens when you start deleting posts.
> 
> He's not changing anything. That's what was said. You are the only one changing things around.


Thank you jig....


----------



## simisimis (May 24, 2013)

sorry my bad, last time I was trying to find how to edit post, my browser did not show edit where I usually find it.
anyway, whats a point of pointing to the sentences. Chill guys, weekend's coming!


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 24, 2013)

Guys, guys.. look at this..

[video=youtube;ya9VFlvgA7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya9VFlvgA7Q[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

Ok so I'm not sure exactly how to put this, but KEEP THIS SHIT OFF MY THREAD! I don't want random people bickering about stuff, I try to keep this a very peaceful and neutral place to chill. 

We all do things differently, I've never had my gear tested but I will say that I think much of the testing is a joke. There are too many places, doing testing however they want with no validation, or guidelines. The fact that everyone and their brother is testing over 20% in the last year is very hard to believe, and when I see people posting test results on flowers over 30% I tend to call bullshit! As I can't type well due to my wrist I'm not getting into all the details of the testing, but there are several different techniques used, that are known to have inaccurate results. 

I personally use both fem and regular seeds, and will continue to do so, guess what I don't care what you use, or how you want to try to "keep up with the jones" cus everyone is growing better, and you need "more" potency! Your gonna spend you growing carrier chasing those phenos man, and you'll never appreciate what you do have till its gone I've watched it happen over and over the last 7 years. The fact that you would laugh at someone else's results and say "they aren't shit" compared to what "these guys around me are growing" just shows your ignorance once again. 

Puffdat, very cute video totally reminded me of a guy I know that sits around on his time off work watching cat videos.

As far as deleting posts go I wish I had MOD powers so I could just remove the last page of BS all together. I love shooting the shit with you guys, and bullshitting in here, but I really prefer to take controversies to their own threads.


----------



## Kite High (May 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so I'm not sure exactly how to put this, but KEEP THIS SHIT OFF MY THREAD! I don't want random people bickering about stuff, I try to keep this a very peaceful and neutral place to chill.
> 
> We all do things differently, I've never had my gear tested but I will say that I think much of the testing is a joke. There are too many places, doing testing however they want with no validation, or guidelines. The fact that everyone and their brother is testing over 20% in the last year is very hard to believe, and when I see people posting test results on flowers over 30% I tend to call bullshit! As I can't type well due to my wrist I'm not getting into all the details of the testing, but there are several different techniques used, that are known to have inaccurate results.
> 
> ...


TC sincere apologies. It was inferred that I was angry when I was not. Due to info I posted having been misinterpreted as such I felt it warranted removal as interpreted to not be wasted upon emotions. So IOW I cleaned it for you as my points were negated to emotional response when it was never emotional but rather factual.





Kite High said:


> Not angry at all. Why should I be? I see no inference of anger in my words but if this is your perception the post is gone as you missed it completely.


 And furthermore I exemplify that if wishing someone well in their existence can be construed as anger then it is apparent who was driven by emotion. I posted facts and was only met with ridicule and feel good bigger and better than you replies. As a matter of fact I addressed the very issue of unreliable testing practices in the supposed angry post and the fact that the professional Israeli cannabis effort was just accredited with the strongest ever tested strain with a 28% rating. So I deleted it to not have others further misrepresent my words. Again sincere apologies for the confusion and clutter my friend.

Hope you are feeling well and quickly recover.


----------



## Friedrice (May 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so I'm not sure exactly how to put this, but KEEP THIS SHIT OFF MY THREAD! I don't want random people bickering about stuff, I try to keep this a very peaceful and neutral place to chill.
> 
> We all do things differently, I've never had my gear tested but I will say that I think much of the testing is a joke. There are too many places, doing testing however they want with no validation, or guidelines. The fact that everyone and their brother is testing over 20% in the last year is very hard to believe, and when I see people posting test results on flowers over 30% I tend to call bullshit! As I can't type well due to my wrist I'm not getting into all the details of the testing, but there are several different techniques used, that are known to have inaccurate results.
> 
> ...


There is a few things I have to say and then I will leave your thread.

First off,
I never meant to come across as offensive in any way, I even clarified that in my first reply to kite.
He was the one who first began to get angry and offended, then I became defensive. He replied to my post where I recommended you choose the reg seeds.
I dont feel like I was hostile in anyway except maybe the "shit on that" post... 
I wasn't saying "they are shit." Which you incorrectly quoted me on...
I would smoke the hell out of 23%... Nothing bad about that, but there is people doing it bigger around my area. I don't get mine tested either... If it looks, tastes, and smells good its going to be an easy sell...
When you are speaking about specifics though, you need other ways to dictate "better" MJ. Hence talking about %'s. Even with the "shit on that" post though I was only speaking the truth... 

Secondly, for someone who's "never had my gear tested" you seem rather quick as to jumping to conclusions.. Im really trying my hardest not to sound hostile, I really am calm and I know there is no need to be hostile... Its just the internet... As far as testing over 20%... Im not saying every strain out there is putting out that.. Ive loved some of the strains that i have smoked that were 15% or below... 30% is not impossible... maybe greater than 35% and I'd start asking questions... Wouldn't shoot the idea down entirely though...
There is many labs around here that do testing and to say that all of them are incorrect is just making assumptions... If those are inaccurate why is Kite's accurate?
Here is a picture of subcools seed pamphlet..





One of his strains advertises 26%... I believe 30% is definitely possible... I've never done it, but Ive seen it and I am positive someone has achieved such a feat. 

Lastly... Im not saying I NEED more potency... I am always striving for it though... I said I "need to keep up" as in keeping up with the competition. Is that wrong?
I never said FEM'd seeds were bad, just don't agree with the colloidal silver aspect... I believe in monoecious fems... 
I never laughed at the guy like you said... 
You quoted me wrong twice.... "they aren't shit" and "these guys around me are growing"
And your calling me "ignorant"(which is an actual quote of yours) when you don't even see that....


EDIT: For saying random people... We both have come back and forth from each others threads. You make it seem like youve never heard of friedrice before..
Some mean shit your saying man... Its the internet though, so I should probably go kill myself now...


Its ok you don't care what I use, I know now and ill back of for sure.
Was only trying to help you out from the very beginning...
Good luck to you brudda

p.s. beech I dont have any objections to the posts being deleted(if that helps any)


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

Kite your comments were not at all what I was complaining about. They did infact have useful accurate information in them which I was glad to have be part of my thread.

Fried Beech isn't even a mod any more man. I also never said that all testing was innaccurate but rather, that some testing is known to be innaccurate. As far as talking about whats better at that level, I think the %'s a kinda a joke. At that level of quality the flavor, smell, and type of high are going to be the biggest differences. I am sorry if you felt Kite was being hostile, but its the internet its hard to know how someone is feeling from what they type. I wasn't even trying to precisely quote each thing you said, or I would have just quoted it verbatim. My point was how you tend to talk down to others, I didn't say kites testing was any more accurate then anyone elses, but 23% is still more believable then anything over 30%. I also don't doubt in the slightest that many seed companies are posting false numbers to make their strains look better. Since there is no guidelines for this, anyone can post whatever they want really.

Anyway I hadn't planned on jumping down your throat man, but I choose not to post on threads all day long because I know if I do it will only turn into a big debate or arguement. I suggest the same thing to others as well.


----------



## Friedrice (May 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> At that level of quality the flavor, smell, and type of high are going to be the biggest differences.


Agree with that and the no guidelines stuff.. As I said before 




Thundercat said:


> I choose not to post on threads all day long


i lead a boring life and am good with my cellular device. 
2.59 posts a day 



Thundercat said:


> but its the internet its hard to know how someone is feeling from what they type.





Thundercat said:


> My point was how you tend to talk down to others


later dude


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Kite your comments were not at all what I was complaining about. They did infact have useful accurate information in them which I was glad to have be part of my thread.
> 
> Fried Beech isn't even a mod any more man. I also never said that all testing was innaccurate but rather, that some testing is known to be innaccurate. As far as talking about whats better at that level, I think the %'s a kinda a joke. At that level of quality the flavor, smell, and type of high are going to be the biggest differences. I am sorry if you felt Kite was being hostile, but its the internet its hard to know how someone is feeling from what they type. I wasn't even trying to precisely quote each thing you said, or I would have just quoted it verbatim. My point was how you tend to talk down to others, I didn't say kites testing was any more accurate then anyone elses, but 23% is still more believable then anything over 30%. I also don't doubt in the slightest that many seed companies are posting false numbers to make their strains look better. Since there is no guidelines for this, anyone can post whatever they want really.
> 
> Anyway I hadn't planned on jumping down your throat man, but I choose not to post on threads all day long because I know if I do it will only turn into a big debate or arguement. I suggest the same thing to others as well.


Didnt know I lost my Mod status.........How did I get in this convo?
Cant we all just get along!!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

Lol Beech I thought you told me you quit being a mod thats all, guess you changed your mind. As far as how you got in the convo, I really don't know.

Anyway girls looked nice just now when I went down. I'm headed back to do some more work once my daughter is in bed. I'll be back later Peace!


----------



## Kite High (May 24, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Didnt know I lost my Mod status.........How did I get in this convo?
> Cant we all just get along!!
> Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

gurgle gurgle.......cough....passes The Dr. with the Cindy in it around! She is tasting nice, and I think that plant may be the grapefruit pheno. Sometimes I will chew a small piece of bud or bud stem to get the flavor, and it distinctly tasted of grapefruit when I did that tonight. This makes me eager to see if this other pheno I hae going actually tastes different or just grows different.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 25, 2013)

Glad i just showed up for the bong hits. Man, when this started i was going to post, "ding,ding,ding", because i knew shed turn ugly lol. Two guys that know their shit not agreeing....recipe for disaster  im also a non believer in the so called testing. Ive got jars that say the smoke is at 26%, 24%, 21%, and i smoked every single one of those and they all sucked. Well they didnt totally suck but the shit i grew on my first run ever was beyyer than it by far and i gaurentee i didnt grow anything with 27% or more thc. If you pay money to get your shit tested and the lab said it was 10-15% thc youd say screw that, i aint goin back there and wasting money, my smokes the bomb.....right?


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2013)

Well said Ninja thats really my take on it. I hope a standard does get set as it would interesting to know that stuff. Full spectrum terpene testing would be very interesting as well I think.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 25, 2013)

Yup yup, its a sin the goverment is still so hard on such a widely consumed substance with so few negative health effects. It sure would be nice if theyd hurry the fek up with the whole legalization thing so we can all smoke with pride instead of like alley cats. God i hope i live long enough to see the day where i can smoke a joint on my front porch and not offend the neighbours. Maybe by then theyll have test your own cannabis kits that you can buy at walmart


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 25, 2013)

I got no pics but the Shoreline is Awesome,two phenos a sweet and a roadkill.
Im not kidding its some of the best Ive ever had,Both have a expansive smoke.
The roadkill kinda has a hash taste or some OLD school Columbian red.Thts what 
a buddy sais anyway,took 10 beans to get 2 good keepers tho!Fems also.

It blows away my f1 WW as far as being covered with trics,No comparision.
Beech


----------



## Baywatcher (May 25, 2013)

Shoreline was one of my very favorite strains in the 90s. I'd love to run across a cut of it again.

As far as testing goes, I'm going to blow a little cash at my first harvest and submit the same sample under three different names and see if the lab results agree. I kind of suspect that the testing is bullshit, but am willing to be surprised.


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2013)

Glad to here those shorelines have turned out so well for ya Beech I remember you telling me about them a few weeks back sounds dank for sure. 


What I would like to see baywatcher is someone take your idea, and expand upon it. I'd love to see someone take the same samples under multiple names, to various test facilities. I think this is were you'll see the biggest differences between the tests is at different facilities, do to them using different methods to do the tests.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (May 25, 2013)

So I know we've pretty much moved past the testing subject but here's a great article that is super informative  well for those of us who aren't experts on the methods and accuracy of the testing. http://canorml.org/news/ringtest.html


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 25, 2013)

Danks sin mints didnt do well. Hope its not too late to not order.


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2013)

I didn't order yet, but prolly will be come june 1st when the promo goes live again. I'm not sure why he is having germ issues, or why I did but other guys that have journaled them seem to be having success so I'm still down to give it a try. 

I don't know if you guys remember me mentioning getting a blackberry kush cut, a few weeks back. Well word has it I'll be getting a whole plant, either tomorrow or next weekend ! I'm also supposed to get "a branch of AK47 to take a bunch of clones off of". We'll see how it looks, and once I'm sure its clean that will be my next batch of clones! Should workout kinda nice cus this will give me some more new variety before my seedlings are ready to work with. I've heard great things about the blackberry kush, and I've wanted to grow AK for years. I don't know the grower they are coming from but from what my middle man friend has told me it seems like the genetics SHOULD be legit. I'm told he runs 6k in lights and about 6 different strains. I considered taking a bluewidow cut too but I don't really need MORE right now. Well anyway hopefully it pans out, I do like variety and still need to get my feet wet with some OG genetics.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 25, 2013)

I've got 5 Blackberries going, and they look serious.


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2013)

I just hope it comes through he's been talking about it a couple months now, and it would be some sweet additions to my line up!

The girls looked great tonight, the flowering ladies are starting to fade just a bit now at 7 completed weeks, I've harvested them at this point with good results in the past, but since I see no signs of mold I'm going to let them go a bit longer and we'll see if they fill out any more. They have already done the usual fox tail thing on the tips of the buds but the buds themselves feel like they are more dense like they used to be. There will be a nice batch of clones ready to take their place when I do cut them. The girls that just completed week one going to fill in well, the Cindy already is! 

The new seedlings are looking real nice, and some are gonna have some seriously wide leaves on them! The power naps are on their 4th set of leaves, and looking nice. They stretched a little on me at first, but I think I got it handled they are growing nicely every day! 

Heres a few pics for you guys to enjoy!

Platinum delights











All the new seedlings! Sins OG in the back, Platinum Delight in the front






Sins OG










Couple powernaps











Quick overview










I'll catch ya tomorrow!

Peace TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 26, 2013)

I love the pics TC and mrs TC. Keep em comin. Whats the name of that app?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

lookin great thunder cat
subbed bud


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2013)

Uh oh. I think I'm doing something wrong. You seedlings look quite a bit farther along than mine... but I thought I had over a week head start on you?

Love all the pics with the decorations and such.


----------



## Kite High (May 26, 2013)

TC GORGEOUS! Ms. TC. Watch out you get too good at this growing thing and he will let you do it and just smoke himself silly all day!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I didn't order yet, but prolly will be come june 1st when the promo goes live again. I'm not sure why he is having germ issues, or why I did but other guys that have journaled them seem to be having success so I'm still down to give it a try.
> 
> I don't know if you guys remember me mentioning getting a blackberry kush cut, a few weeks back. Well word has it I'll be getting a whole plant, either tomorrow or next weekend ! I'm also supposed to get "a branch of AK47 to take a bunch of clones off of". We'll see how it looks, and once I'm sure its clean that will be my next batch of clones! Should workout kinda nice cus this will give me some more new variety before my seedlings are ready to work with. I've heard great things about the blackberry kush, and I've wanted to grow AK for years. I don't know the grower they are coming from but from what my middle man friend has told me it seems like the genetics SHOULD be legit. I'm told he runs 6k in lights and about 6 different strains. I considered taking a bluewidow cut too but I don't really need MORE right now. Well anyway hopefully it pans out, I do like variety and still need to get my feet wet with some OG genetics.


The AK is great for taking cuts then st8 to F,All of the ones Ive grown the 47-and 48 grow a massive single cola.
The 48 is damn near done at 48days F,With medium yield,and good bag appeal.
Beech


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

nice.call beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

I know your seedlings are ahead of my testers, but I was thinking my powernaps were the same age as yours maybe not. I hate how slow seeds seem to grow man, it feels like they are never gonna be big enough. I've been dieing to get the SDG into flower and its just finally getting where it needs to be for that, I really hope it is a good pheno.

Man Kite my old lady is a huge help, but I couldn't not grow myself. I've been doing anything I still can that won't get my hands wet, and just having her do the "wet" things. I would truely love to expand my grow and make it into a family business but I need to get someplace legal to do that. 

Beech I'm glad you've had those type of results with the AK. Thats about how I thought it was supposed to grow which is a big reason I've wanted to grow it so long, seems like it might be fantastic in my SOG. Obviously the quality is the other reason I've wanted to run the AK, I just hope it doesn't stink everything up like crazy.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

it carries.quite a.smell lol


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

Thats what I've read about it. I've got a carbon filter, but I really need to wire up my other fan and install that to move more air. The damn fan didn't come with a cord on it, and when I had my brother here that knows a little about electrical I couldn't find a screw driver anywhere that was the right size to fit it.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 26, 2013)

What's up Tcat? How the babies doing this morn? Good I hope. Well, was just stopping in to keep a check on things bro.. hollar at me sometime..


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

to be honest, i dont use carbon filter... just a modified window ac
View attachment 2673264


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

Hey dank there is pics on the last page from last night bud!

If I stay at this house all summer I might need to modify a window ac and mount it in my basement to keep it cool down there. Running the dehumidifier has warmed things up a bit. I'm glad I have it though it has made a huge difference in humidty levels and swings!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

yeah buddy, im using half a 7x8x4 grow tent, and i made a duct system coming from the
front of ac to blow inside my tent, low cool right beteween 6-7 keeps me at 
70' to 76', but i have to put a bowl of water for added humidity ..w/o it its between
20 to 30 rh, but with i maintain in the 40% range


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey dank there is pics on the last page from last night bud!
> 
> If I stay at this house all summer I might need to modify a window ac and mount it in my basement to keep it cool down there. Running the dehumidifier has warmed things up a bit. I'm glad I have it though it has made a huge difference in humidty levels and swings!




I hear that! Ol "smokey" could help ya out with that! He has it going on with a diy air condtioning unit!  
I am going to have to do something like that myself! Cause honestly, I can't handle the wife hollaring all the time " its hot in here"!! She drives me crazy at times! But I love her to death!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 26, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> yeah buddy, im using half a 7x8x4 grow tent, and i made a duct system coming from the
> front of ac to blow inside my tent, low cool right beteween 6-7 keeps me at
> 70' to 76', but i have to put a bowl of water for added humidity ..w/o it its between
> 20 to 30 rh, but with i maintain in the 40% range



Hell yeah bro! Glad 2 hear the h20 helped out with the humidity..


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

them.damn women....


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

Honestly I should have just got the AC instead of the dehumidifier since it will do the same thing, but it was winter still so the heat wasn't on my mind. I like your ducting idea, I may do something similar, though my unit will be just mounted in a wooden frame in my basement unless I actually buy a portable one and do it right. 

Usually around here its me complaining I'm too hot. My wife is usually too cold and is always turning the other ACs off.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

i also like the window.unit, because it has high cool, low cool, high fan, low fan
adjust allthe way from 1-9 in temps wise.. love em dude ill never use the other stuff again


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Honestly I should have just got the AC instead of the dehumidifier since it will do the same thing, but it was winter still so the heat wasn't on my mind. I like your ducting idea, I may do something similar, though my unit will be just mounted in a wooden frame in my basement unless I actually buy a portable one and do it right.
> 
> Usually around here its me complaining I'm too hot. My wife is usually too cold and is always turning the other ACs off.


Man... that would of been prime time to nab 1 to.. right smack during winter! Haha.. "if you could've convinced someone 2 pull it outta stock"! Hell, that's when I scored mine from "wal-mart" and I had a buddy there to go and get it outta stock for me, it was regular 160$ some odd cents, and I got it for like 80 bucks!  that's when I purchase most of my outta season items! Like "grills", or weed eaters, etc', smack dab middle of winter.. haha..


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

Your telling me man, now they are all over priced!


----------



## Kite High (May 26, 2013)

Sealed with dehumid and minisplit ac is so nice


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

88 bucks at wallyworld


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 26, 2013)

My very first grow AK/47 in 2005.This says 6 weeks F.
Beech






Great White Shark,


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

Very nice Beech, both of those look like some very fat nugs! I personally don't think I'll ever find "one hit wonder" weed, but it can't hurt to try .


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

in my decade + of smoking i have yet to find it either buddy....


----------



## Kite High (May 26, 2013)

I have numerous times. But there;s always better...right? LMAO!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

hell yeah always in search of better smokea


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 27, 2013)

I found a gooood smoke. Its kinda hit or miss for us bucks but.....tiny bomb. Dick in the dirt high. Subcool. Tiny bomb. YES. Tiny yield but if you want your smoke, get one. It smells like cereal but ive never had nething like it....ever  4x smiley fuckers approved.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 27, 2013)

Aww shit they wont let me rep you guys again but, tiny bomb....tiny bomb. Dont share


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2013)

Good to know perhaps at some point I'll grab some and try it out for some head stash!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

when sum 1 finally finds a strain that will put the heaviest smokers on their arse, please let me know as I long for this strain..... My own Blueberry being the only one to get close so far. inc. a few trips to the dam sampling their finest, most of it crap if im honest, my trim smokes better hahahaha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 27, 2013)

I hit some ATF back a year or so ago, and all I can say is WOW! Talking bout feeling fucking "trippy feeling"! That shit is NO joke!! Well, that and Dad Sativa "Hubba Bubba"! That is 4 sure 1 hit wonder weed!! When I 1st toked on it after Dad grew it back in the day, I hit it fucking once & threw up every damn where!


----------



## Malacath (May 27, 2013)

what up Thundercat! my Girl Scout Cookie & OG Kush are lookin mighty fine here at 7 weeks check em out! how are those sinmints lookin?
[video=youtube;cUphe34YYIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUphe34YYIM[/video]


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 27, 2013)

man mala sweet setup, dont mind me asking what lights are you running


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 27, 2013)

Looks like a HPS by the look of the light in the video. Damn good looking cola's on those bitches though! Boy I bet its stinking so good in there right bout now! Lol


----------



## Malacath (May 27, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> man mala sweet setup, dont mind me asking what lights are you running


six of these 6000 watts!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 27, 2013)

Malacath said:


> six of these 6000 watts!
> 
> View attachment 2675393


Holly fuck! Excuse the french! Lol.. 
Boy I know I sure wish I could run that much sun over mine! 1st time I di I know I would have every flying pig hovering right smack over the house from where it would be glowing orange! Lol.. right now its more then likely glowing purple..


----------



## Malacath (May 27, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Holly fuck! Excuse the french! Lol..
> Boy I know I sure wish I could run that much sun over mine! 1st time I di I know I would have every flying pig hovering right smack over the house from where it would be glowing orange! Lol.. right now its more then likely glowing purple..


 hahaha and thats just 1 room the room next to it also has 6. plus my smaller veg room that has 3 more 400 watts lights...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 27, 2013)

damn, dispen. pays good huh lol


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2013)

Malacath great video man, garden looks NICE! Even with the Hps and shit you can totally tell how frosty those girls are man! Sadly my Sinmints didn't germ so I'm gonna buy a pack this weekend when they go on sale at attitude and give them another try. In the mean time I've got all kinds of other dankness to keep me busy . I can't wait till I can step things up and expand my area, right now I don't know what I'd do with 12k in lights but I could make great use of 5-6k .


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

Sub'd, got a lot to catch up on tho.


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2013)

Glad to have ya man hope you enjoy catching up, feel free to ask if you've got any questions.


----------



## Kite High (May 28, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Sub'd, got a lot to catch up on tho.


Be careful...you will learn good shit from this guy....


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 29, 2013)

Ive been subbed for a while now. Do i get to ask a question? Whats your usual g/watt without exagerating?  i have another question but ill pm it to you


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2013)

Well ninja to be completely honest I havn't even tried to calculate g/w in a long time, and I havn't really weighed my last 2-3 complete harvests. On average I typically pull around 20g a plant (its been over 25g/plant in the past), there is currently about 30 plants with room for more but .......30 x 20g= 500g under 1k hps= .5g/w. I know I've ran higher then that, and lower then that but I'd say its about average. I'm working on getting my tray filled to 40 plants, and on these new strains which I'm hoping might improve yields a bit, but really I'm not gonna complain cus the quality is there. I've had my timing off a little bit the last couple months but thats all fixed and things should be on a good cycle now. I've got about 12 plants I'm harvesting tonight, and I'll be putting the next batch in, as well as putting clones in cups. I've got plenty of clones that are just the right sizes that in another 2 weeks more will be ready and we'll have a full tray!

Man I'm excited about these seedlings, the powernaps are getting nice and big, about 4 inchs tall and on the 5th set of leaves. Several of the tester seedlings are on their 3rd set of leaves and are filling out really nice. I'm down to one extrema and one herijuana, but that should be ok all you really need is one right . With what I've still got there is still 20 new seedlings to work with, I'm curious how many are gonna turn out male? With the heritage all these new plants have I think I'll be saving pollen and toying with some breeding if I do get some males.


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

Well I poped the lone sinmints last night,,, oh yeah you already know  So its in soil, I'll let you know what its doing.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 29, 2013)

good.luck with those sinmint


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 29, 2013)

No doubt whodat. With all the miss fires on those s33ds so far its like the first one to actually get one to open up is going to get like five loyal fans just to see what comes outta there


----------



## nyquilkush (May 29, 2013)

hey how is the day going i been flowering frome march 12 to may 25 n i start flush on the 26 to 29 n i found out they still not ready can i start the feeding again n then flush when they ready


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 29, 2013)

nyquilkush said:


> hey how is the day going i been flowering frome march 12 to may 25 n i start flush on the 26 to 29 n i found out they still not ready can i start the feeding again n then flush when they ready


Yessss..........


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

is around the 10 oz mark hitting the spot for a 600w hps in a 4 x 4 tent?? on average with indicas usually, in soil. lol


----------



## nyquilkush (May 29, 2013)

am hydroponic flood n drain am growing big bud they say 8 to 10 weeks am around 7 weeks i say


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 29, 2013)

Hey dudes, need your advice . I don't know why I did ,but I just had a look at my HPS bulb, and there's some weird black dots on the inner bit.. this is bad right? What the heck is it? Should I get a new bulb now?... this one is only a year old. Here's a pic..


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Hey dudes, need your advice . I don't know why I did ,but I just had a look at my HPS bulb, and there's some weird black dots on the inner bit.. this is bad right? What the heck is it? Should I get a new bulb now?... this one is only a year old. Here's a pic..
> 
> View attachment 2677553


for sure I would get a new bulb if it is a year old regardless of spots. not sure what they are mind you. sulphur dripping from the element.... perhaps.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 29, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> is around the 10 oz mark hitting the spot for a 600w hps in a 4 x 4 tent?? on average with indicas usually, in soil. lol


0.46 gpw,Im really lit so my math could be off as me!
Beech


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 0.46 gpw,Im really lit so my math could be off as me!
> Beech


yeah summin like that beechy, but isn't it supposed to be closer to 1g a watt??


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

nyquilkush said:


> am hydroponic flood n drain am growing big bud they say 8 to 10 weeks am around 7 weeks i say


 keep an eye out for nanners I say


----------



## nyquilkush (May 29, 2013)

hey can u help me i was flushing for 4days n i found out my plant not ready can i stop yhe flush n start the feeding again am doing hydroponic flood n drain


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 29, 2013)

nyquilkush said:


> am hydroponic flood n drain am growing big bud they say 8 to 10 weeks am around 7 weeks i say





DrOfWelshMagic said:


> yeah summin like that beechy, but isn't it supposed to be closer to 1g a watt??


Yea,But im with the cat if I got fire growing opposed to a commercial strain like the BB,Il take the potency anyday!


nyquilkush said:


> hey can u help me i was flushing for 4days n i found out my plant not ready can i stop yhe flush n start the feeding again am doing hydroponic flood n drain


Yes,The BB needs every bit of 9 weeks,ID go atleast that if not 10 weeks.
Ive grown it,great yielder just not that strong for me atleast.Also,had a pheno tht was more on the Sativa side and it coulda went 11-12 weeks.
Beech


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

nyquilkush said:


> hey can u help me i was flushing for 4days n i found out my plant not ready can i stop yhe flush n start the feeding again am doing hydroponic flood n drain


yes or even don't flush and dry for few extra days... just a thought


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 29, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> yes or even don't flush and dry for few extra days... just a thought


Hes got atleast 3 more weeks of F......So I would start back with the nutes.
If I read it RT hes on week 6 of F.
Beech


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

I quite often give my girls a fresh water only drink thru the flowering stage once @ wk 2/3 and again @ wk 5/6 depending on strain. then straight back onto nutes, it is not a flush, more of a drink, but they love it or at least seem to. this said, I grow in soiless mix medium but assume it is the same for hydro... hope this helps.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 29, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I quite often give my girls a fresh water only drink thru the flowering stage once @ wk 3 and again @ wk 5/6 depending on strain. then straight back onto nutes, it is not a flush, more of a drink, but they love it or at least seem to. this said, I grow in soiless mix medium but assume it is the same for hydro... hope this helps.


Im with ya on tht!
When im doing soiless I do a 24hr Florakleen semi flush is what i call it.If I see anything tht looks like theres gonna be a issue.
Tht stuff really does what is sais it supposed to do! I do it if I see a issue or like you about every 2-3 weeks.
Beech


----------



## nyquilkush (May 29, 2013)

When I start back feeding what is the best ph 5,8 to 6,1 n then bering it back down to 5,8 if am correct


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

nyquilkush said:


> When I start back feeding what is the best ph 5,8 to 6,1 n then bering it back down to 5,8 if am correct


im not the one for ph m8, I don't check it or the run off or the ppm. because I use advanced nutrients and I am a total novice grower [video=youtube_share;TjGMysy2RKY]http://youtu.be/TjGMysy2RKY[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2013)

Well it looks like I missed a lot of action in here today. Seems like Beech handled all the questions pretty well thank you sir! 

Nyquil I would go ahead and start feeding again like these guys said, feed at 5.8 like you should always be doing, and give those girls another few weeks and let them finish out man! 

As far as the GPW thing Dr. welsh from all the grows I've seen on here .5gpw I would say is a much more common average for more growers. There are some growers that hit the 1 gpw mark, but that has always been an achievement to accomplish not something everyone does all the time. It's still a number that I am working toward, and I think that strain selection is going to be a big key to achieving that. The right strain in my system and I don't doubt at all that I could get very close to, if not over, the gpw. Once my tray is up to 40 plants, even if I don't improve yield that would put me up to about .7gpw, so with different strains I think it would be cake once things were dialed in. 

So this morning I smoked a bong of the Cindy and got sooo high! I was still feeling it at 5 this afternoon, good day!


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the video it was cool seeing the ph perfect in action. I've always steered away from advance nutrients because of the price, and the fact that you have to use like 13 different bottles. Those are pretty impressive results though.


----------



## nyquilkush (May 29, 2013)

nice grow cat


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

Thanks man, its always evolving. Lately I've even been toying with buying another light and a tent and either running one of my other trays, or a soil side by side with the same strains and nutes I'm running in hydro. Then again, maybe I'd go crazy and try to do it organic in the soil.

Man these seedlings are growing every day very noticably, and I'm loving it! The Power naps will be big enough to clone in another week I think as crazy as that sounds. The others will be a bit still but are developing well some are on their third leaves, most of them are exhibiting very fat rounded looking leaves with a few the distinctly look more "hybrid". The Extrema is also exhibiting very fat rounded leaves so far, and is working on its 3rd set I think. I've been very pleased with how they are looking for sure. The powernaps have that velvety look to their leaves which just makes me think the plants are going to be beautiful .


----------



## Kite High (May 30, 2013)

lemme know how couchlock that extrema is...a friend is looking for a knockout couchlock strain and I have heard this may be it...grow hard bro


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

I'm really hoping its got some killer medical qualities too! I need some good painkiller/bedtime weed, the herijuana I've got going has promise, but when I saw the Extrema was that crossed with chem dog I got real excited. I've also wanted a Chemdog cross for awhile so that worked out great too!


----------



## Kite High (May 30, 2013)

damn...lemme know about herijuana as well for the same reason..I grew it and it was devastating but it has been a while so a fresh report would help


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 30, 2013)

TC i cant wait to see your trays full to the maxxxx. Hope your feeling better and that the wifes havin a blast and enjoyin those chocolates you bought her


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

yeah man can wait to see the herijuana, sannies i take it? as its on my list of strains to get next, tho the list seems to be growing daily, just heard of one called Williams Wonder, so there's ANOTHER one added. shit, i need a warehouse, not a 4 x 4 tent....


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

For sure Ninja, I;m headed down to the DR now to get the stitches out I believe, and they are prolly gonna cast the whole thing  for the next few weeks to let the wrist completely heal. I'm looking forward to having my tray completely full too that was the whole reason I got the bigger tray so I could run higher numbers.

I'm the same was DRwelsh, I'm always reading about new strains that sound like they would be really tasty, or really fun to grow, or have a special high I wanna try. There is always something I'm "adding to the list",I might have said it on here the other day, but I need to start an actual list.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Can I chime in?  Not sure why I'm asking permission this morning... but there you go. I've never got over 0.5 g/w and I think I'm doing alright. 1g/w is more of a comercial grower mark (in my mind).

I've grown herijuana, not extrema, and to me the Dog Kush I grew is still the hardest hitting smoke I've had that I can remember. It's from breeders boutique. Might be worth a look.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> For sure Ninja, I;m headed down to the DR now to get the stitches out I believe, and they are prolly gonna cast the whole thing  for the next few weeks to let the wrist completely heal. I'm looking forward to having my tray completely full too that was the whole reason I got the bigger tray so I could run higher numbers.
> 
> I'm the same was DRwelsh, I'm always reading about new strains that sound like they would be really tasty, or really fun to grow, or have a special high I wanna try. There is always something I'm "adding to the list",I might have said it on here the other day, but I need to start an actual list.


i just add them to my watch list and favourites. ie.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

hey guys, i just started updates for my next grow, continuing it on same thread (in my sig) as it the same strain with a WW in there too. no doubt i will need one of your goodselves' advice on the way to harvest.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ciJgLZ2KytU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ciJgLZ2KytU[/video]
Lovin this Strain.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

Jig you don't ever have to ask for permission buddy! The Dog and a few other BB genetics are on my list, the Dog specifically from your recommendation Jig so it better be good ! I really agree about the 1gpw being kind of a commercial mark to reach. 

I'll swing over and check things out welsh! 

Beech you've got me very close to ordering some of those seeds. I was reading about the shoreline a few days ago after you posted that pic of your girls. I sure sounds like some fire, and I don't have anything that is specifically skunk oriented so it would add nicely to the mix .

I say it everyday, but I'm glad I get to, the babies are looking GREAT! They were noticably bigger today, with more leaf sets working their ways out. The clones I took the other day are heavily rooted and need to go in cups, including the Cindy I cloned in flower. The SDG is almost ready to clone again, and the Cindy mom looks very happy and should be a nice mother plant I hope. Tomorrow will prolly be a busy night in the garden I need to harvest, and get another batch of clones into the tray. When I harvest I need to clean the tray a bit as well before I refill it. Also gotta put the clones in cups like I mentioned. Should be tons of fun. I will also have some dry bud pics along with harvest pics tomorrow for you guys!

On the plus side they didn't put me in a cast, just a different type of brace so I still can't move my wrist but at least I can take it off and shower! According to them things looked good today so they are gonna look at the xray they took and I'll go back in 2 more weeks. 

Hope you having a nice thursday night guys, I'll catch ya later! 

TC


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

thundercat, im always around if ya kniw what i mean..
good luck bro happy growing.
smokey


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Haha... I wouldn't blow smoke. Hey TC... my seedlings are looking a bit pale... any suggestions.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

mabee.some n


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

Hmm I'm out of it right now, but I was using superthrive on my seedlings. Honestly I started feeding mine the other day I gave them a real light 250 ppm solution since they are just in the stones with no other nutes to work with. It might be part of why I've seen the growth spurts really. I don't know what your mix is like exactly but I would think in soil they should have plenty of nutes for this stage, as long as they are able to use them. Have they been getting dry enough, I think that was part of the issue early on last time, they may have been staying too wet in the middle of the pot. Your solo cup girls have been turning out better I think cus they had bigger roots when you transplanted. I don't know man I'm just brainstorming so don't take anything the wrong way either. You know how hard it is to guess at this stuff sometimes. 

Post some pics tomorrow so I can see what they look like, and all those soil heads will prolly have some good advice too . Hehe now the big question, are they really pale, or are you just looking for something to do???


Edit: EWEW just thought of it, and Whodat will be proud of me for suggesting it, BREW SOME TEA!!! I have no idea what to put in it for such young plants but not a bad idea .


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Nothing major, I'm not worried about it, just figured it's getting time to do something or other to them. They are in seedling starter soil stuff, so I think there are minimal to no nutrients in that stuff (i don't know... complete soil noob here). You can see in the first pic there are the two on the right, and one on the bottom of the second pic.

And I appreciate all the ideas from you and others... at this point any input helps me get a picture of the kind of things that go on when growing like this. I suppose I could go read up on things like I did before growing in hydro, but I'm a lazy old man now. It's much more fun to ask my friends than go research. 

Oh, and a fact that might help... I don't have any bottles of anything. I'm just trying to use soil and additives or whatever you want to call them. Poop, fish meal, etc.
View attachment 2679812View attachment 2679813


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2013)

Definitely not bad, I am thinking it could be TEA TIME though. Sadly I can not suggest what to add as far as poop or anything else.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 31, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Jig you don't ever have to ask for permission buddy! The Dog and a few other BB genetics are on my list, the Dog specifically from your recommendation Jig so it better be good ! I really agree about the 1gpw being kind of a commercial mark to reach.
> 
> I'll swing over and check things out welsh!
> 
> ...


Shoreline got 2nd in the 2012 cup,Ive grown close to 100 strains,and its in the top 5 of all the strains ive grown.
I have a F1 WW and its Frosty but no comparision to the Shoreline,and the smoke comes thru in the taste till the last hit off a Joint.
And stays with you licking lips for a long time!!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2013)

Hehe is devils harvest paying you to sell seeds Beech? No I kid, its actually really cool to see you sooo excited about it cus that really seperates it from other strains that people talk about being good. Kinda like Jig with the Dog from BB, when smokers/ growers that have had so much variety like you guys praise something so heavily its gotta be good!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 31, 2013)

And hes been around the area so hes seen the grass roots grow with it


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 31, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe is devils harvest paying you to sell seeds Beech? No I kid, its actually really cool to see you sooo excited about it cus that really seperates it from other strains that people talk about being good. Kinda like Jig with the Dog from BB, when smokers/ growers that have had so much variety like you guys praise something so heavily its gotta be good!


No Il be Honest it was a bitch,First order was a 5 pack of fems and the seeds looked really immature and even yellowish-green.

Only got 2 to sprout and one was a twin and died! I contacted SOS and told them I was very unhappy long story short they sent me another 5 pack,Still looked bad,But did manage to get 4 to grow.Also did get 2 different phenos,and Im happy happy happy.He Gone!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2013)

No offense but it is kinda nice to hear other people that are reputable growers have failures some times too .

Ok so I harvested 12 WW tonight, and I really think I'm gonna be much happier with this crop then the last 2. The buds are really huge this round, and it actually feels like some weight there. The buds seem much denser then the last 2 harvests and more like the WW I'm used to. I didn't get near as much else done since In got a late start but there is always tomorrow ! I've got a few harvest pics and some seedling pics for you guys, dry bud pics will be tomorrow....well I guess much later today since I just saw what time it was.

Preharvest table shot






Several harvest pictures, including the wife huging the buds































Cindy 1 (shorter denser nodes) at 2 weeks






Cindy 2 (taller more stretched) at 2 weeks






Critical jack at 2 weeks






Group shot of the testers, Sins OG in the back, Platinum delight in the front






closer look at a couple Sin's OG






Powernap






Platinum delight






Sweet Deep grapefruit






All the clones waiting to go in cups tomorrow!






Hope you guys enjoy and have a great Saturday! I'll check in when I get up, Peace! 

TC


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 1, 2013)

very nice indeed, you sir have a.green thumb, boy i love them turkish royals too
my crit. jack looks.like the.same structure as yours, but male lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

Lookin good TC! Those power naps look enticing


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Moving right along TC! Looking good.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 1, 2013)

they're looking great tc.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks alot guys, I've been really pleased with how things are going lately in the garden. I'm getting ready to go down and work now for a bit get these clones in the tray! 

So I'll throw this out there and let you guys bat it around while I'm gone......I've been thinking about trying the advance nutrients ph perfect stuff since I watched that video and did a little reading the other day. I'm not a fan of the price but I was thinking it might be worth giving a try and seeing if I really noticed the difference some people talk about. I've used GH for a few years now with good results, I used fox farms hydro stuff for a few years, I used that Envy which I remember really liking. Just a thought what do you guys think?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

I like my guano and soil


----------



## Kite High (Jun 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks alot guys, I've been really pleased with how things are going lately in the garden. I'm getting ready to go down and work now for a bit get these clones in the tray!
> 
> So I'll throw this out there and let you guys bat it around while I'm gone......I've been thinking about trying the advance nutrients ph perfect stuff since I watched that video and did a little reading the other day. I'm not a fan of the price but I was thinking it might be worth giving a try and seeing if I really noticed the difference some people talk about. I've used GH for a few years now with good results, I used fox farms hydro stuff for a few years, I used that Envy which I remember really liking. Just a thought what do you guys think?


Not trying to defer your ideas or anything but just something I wanna share...I use Dyna Gro... When I use Protekt with the FP my pH comes out and stays perfect ... colleagues who use it in hydro say the same...may be a less expensive set of tools to test??


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

AN just rubs me all wrong.


----------



## RL420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Not trying to defer your ideas or anything but just something I wanna share...I use Dyna Gro... When I use Protekt with the FP my pH comes out and stays perfect ... colleagues who use it in hydro say the same...may be a less expensive set of tools to test??


dynagro all the way


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe I'll give the dyna grow a whirl then, I've never even considered that or AN before really. My local shop carries the GH and he loves it so I gave it a try and have been relatively happy I have no real complaints. It seems like since I've been using the floralicious plus I've been getting more residue in my res and my trays which I wouldn 't mind getting rid of. Cleaning that shit is not fun as you guys all know. I'm just toying with different ideas of trying some new things while I'm still running some genetics I'm familiar with so I should be able to judge the differences easier. I really like keeping things simple, which is another reason that AN has always turned me off. I don't want to have to add 13 different things really, I like 2-3 part mixs alot. What dyna grow products do you run kite, and RL420? The whole line up or just specific ones? I've been using the lucas formula with the GH and have you guys tried applying the Lucas to the dyna grow at all?

Whodat I may have to send you some PMs about the soil stuff I'm seriously toying with the idea of buying a tent and another light. If I do I might do some soil, and I'd like to try to set up a water only kinda soil mix idealy to simplify it as much as possible for right now. That being said I would also like to learn to soil grow in a sustainable manner. If the shit were to ever hit the fan not only would I not be able to go buy my nutes, you soil guys won't be able to go buy jamaican poop, and bone meal, and lime and stuff so I'd like to learn how to grow with out any store bought amendments basically. Growing off the grid if you will . I've been trying to learn alot more about this sort of thing, including year round greenhouse growing, and the thing that really gets my attention is the aquaponics. Using the fish to feed the plants, and eventually being able to eat the fish as well depending on what type you use. Sadly most of these projects are on hold till I figure out a way to get a fcking house rrrrrrrrrrrr!

Projects went well tonight in the garden. The wife and I got the tray cleaned out, and I put 15 new clones in the tray. They havn't been sitting around quite as long as my clones some times do between batchs, so the roots were a little wimpy. I trimmed a few things here and there so hopefully it will encourage some root growth along with being in the tray with more light! It was a nice mix of genetics this batch, several of the super sticky strawberry pheno I'm keeping around for now, about 4-5 more Cindys and some WWs. I decided to let the SDG get a little bigger before I put it in. I'm eager to flower it, but I wanna get some bud off it too, not just a teaser. I've decided I'm gonna flower out the critical jacks that I've got and let it go. Its good smoke, but the flavor doesn't really appeal to me that much. I know I still havn't done the smoke reports and dry bud pics, but I will. I don't really know if what I got is really a keeper pheno either or just some good bud. I've still got 2 more of the CJ beans I think so I'll get more chances when I'm ready. Right now I'm putting my focus else were and we'll see what that gets me .

Ok I'm done rambling lol. Hope everyone is having a great weekend !!

Peace TC


----------



## Kite High (Jun 2, 2013)

Foliage Pro, Protekt, and Mag Pro (ro water)


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 2, 2013)

I went 61 days without phing or rez change as an experiment once, and after all those days the ph rose from 6 - 7 in dwc with a 27 gallon rez for four plants 18 days from clone at flip with the old sensi. Run on sentence but you get the point right? Friends say new stuffs just like the old stuff. Heard wonderful things about dyna but i cant get it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

I get what your saying Ninja! I've felt that way about the nutes I've tried already. I've never really seen much difference.

Thanks for the list Kite, I wish I could run RO, but sadly its not an option at my current place. I had bought an RO filter when I moved here , but the water pressure is to low and it wouldn't filter anything. I havn't wanted to invest in booster pump since they aren't cheap, and even though my tap isn't great it works(I just got through alot of ph down). My tap is super high ph to start with, which is why when I saw them use the ph perfect on the water that was like 8.5 to start with it really caught my eye. Protekt raises PH doesn't it, I'm kinda afraid of what that might do. I guess the only way to know is buy some quarts and try a batch out . Do you run the same mix the whole cycle, or do you alter it through out?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2013)

I've always used and liked Dutch Master nutes.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

to be honest, and i kno alot of people bash mg, but hey tc, can you believe thats all
i use for nutes lol and distilled water, never checked any ph lol just have some test
strips.that i have occ. checked run off with


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

I have looked at Dutchmasters, just havn't pulled the trigger on anything. Which of their nutes did you run Jig?

Smokey I don't bash MG, I've seen some people do great things with it, I just think you also need to be careful with it to not over do things. I also don't really know that its what I'm looking for necessarily. I have a hard time bridging the gap between "if its not broke don't fix it", and "how can I make things better".


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 2, 2013)

I keep it Simple and use the Lucas F,With GH nutes.
Ive tried Dutch master gold about 4 yrs ago,It was ok.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

And that sir is why its been hard to pull away from it. I've been doing Lucas for prolly close to 2 years now with only a few little twists or tweaks at different points and its been going smooth and simple.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> And that sir is why its been hard to pull away from it. I've been doing Lucas for prolly close to 2 years now with only a few little twists or tweaks at different points and its been going smooth and simple.


Yea,And its not expensive and very forgiving.Damn I have to buy me a Chiller.This changing back and forth is killing me,Plus I hate 
Hauling dirt!!
Beech


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

hey man, i know.this is prob a dumb question, but honestly never heard of it
what is the lucas formula? and how does it work/go. thanks for the rep tc.
heres some back even though its only worth22 haha


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 2, 2013)

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7nU8g6tRwXkA36RXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTBybnZlZnRlBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=11c7gaac0/EXP=1370223548/**http://lucasformula.com/
Beech


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

Lucas formula is basically a less is more principle. It can be applied to many different nutrient brands I'm only familiar with the GH formula. I run the same mix on all my plants all the time in my flower room( most of the time  ). For every gallon of water I run 16ml bloom , 8ml micro, and 15ml H202, I also add 1tsp of calmag. This mix comes out around 1300 ppm most of the time if I remember correctly. I've been adding the floralicious plus the last few months which has the ppm up to about 1500 but the plants seem just as happy as before. I can't say I've really noticed a difference since I started using it.

I even use this mix on my "veg" plants (rooted clones) as it has plenty of N for them and seems to keep them pretty happy. I will usually give the clones just plane water every couple days though. I had read about Lucas formula before, but finally decided to give it a try when Hightimes printed the formula for the GH nutes in one of their hydro report articles a couple years ago. The article is actually still taped to my grow room wall from back then. My local shop had been encouraging me to try the GH products for awhile so I figured why not give it a try now.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome link thanks Beech! 

I've read about the lucas with the flora nova before, maybe I'll try that out. Its got tons of shit in it, so I could prolly cut out the cal mag too....hmmm.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 2, 2013)

I used it in my Soil grow,This last time and you know the results.
My buds are Sooo solid they rattle in a medicine bottle!Damn, I did a good cleaning of grow room yest,and im sore as Chit.
Also used some Sweet from Bont.and some AACT and Molassas,compost,straw.............EC,BG overlay!

Beech


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2013)

I used their advanced line for a while till they came out with the gold line. So for flower I used DM Gold A + B, Silica, and Zone. Also used Cal mag cuz I ran RO. Really the flower a and b were the two nutrient bottles. The silica is just silica (or silicate ??)... no matter what you run, I'd suggest using any brand of silica. It makes the cell walls stronger, so they are less susceptible to pests and disease. Makes the stems stronger too. I'd suggest all you guys use silica in your hydro setups (any brand). Same with Zone... I'd suggest almost anyone running hydro try it. It is a rez conditioner. I love love love it. I've never had rot or slime or anything in my rez. Also the zone lowers the viscosity (surface tension) of the water, so the bubbles the airstone/ waterfall produce are much tinier and there are a lot more of them. I haven't used a dissolved oxygen meter to check if it actually makes a difference... but I think it does.

I'd suggest trying DM zone, whatever nutes you use. And any brand of silica. The good thing about the zone is that a liter bottle is $20 I think. And you only use 1mL per Gallon of water. It lasts forever.


----------



## RL420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> What dyna grow products do you run kite, and RL420? The whole line up or just specific ones? I've been using the lucas formula with the GH and have you guys tried applying the Lucas to the dyna grow at all?


Grow/Bloom, protekt, magpro + floralicious plus. Ive used GH lucas formula on my first couple hydro grows, i always had calmag issues. I know you dont but i did for some reason. The grow i started using dyna had no issues, all i do is keep the ppm's around 600 and im gold the entire way through. They never ask for anything.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks alot guys, I've been really pleased with how things are going lately in the garden. I'm getting ready to go down and work now for a bit get these clones in the tray!
> 
> So I'll throw this out there and let you guys bat it around while I'm gone......I've been thinking about trying the advance nutrients ph perfect stuff since I watched that video and did a little reading the other day. I'm not a fan of the price but I was thinking it might be worth giving a try and seeing if I really noticed the difference some people talk about. I've used GH for a few years now with good results, I used fox farms hydro stuff for a few years, I used that Envy which I remember really liking. Just a thought what do you guys think?


 I think its a great idea, they do cost a little more but even if they're not the best nute co. out there which it claims to be in many, not all, areas, they still produce some lovely flowers and in my experience, you usually get what you pay for especially in terms of quality. to my knowledge, of all the nute companies out there, not one has taken big mike of AN up on his $1million 'beat my product' challenge... that says a lot in itself. he did do a side by side himself tho..... [video=youtube_share;OeFoKHCXpOU]http://youtu.be/OeFoKHCXpOU[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Lvq1RZkzw6Y]http://youtu.be/Lvq1RZkzw6Y[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you guys for the info and your mixes I really appreciate it. Saves me having to look back through everyones threads. I both love and hate that there are so many great options out there. I've specifically wanted to try the DM at some point from things I've read, and I keep reading great things about the Dynagro too. The whole million dollar challenge thing does kinda say something though.

RL420 I have had a few mag def issues over the years on certain plants, which is why I started adding the calmag to the mix.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 2, 2013)

I keep hearing about cal mag everywhere really, yet its probably the only AN product I don't use. im sure I read somewhere that I didn't have to because of one or more products I DO use and on the same note, one tip if you go down the AN route m8, don't use carboload with bud candy in flower, they're pretty much the same thing... sugary stuff.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

If I give them a try I was looking at the base nutes and the hobbiest package honestly. There are 3 different ph perfect base nutes from what I've been reading though which one do you use? I was thinking about the connisuer 2 part.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 2, 2013)

sensi grow a+b, sensi bloom a+b, grand master level... I've started using different products over time too, tho i'm far from actually being @ THAT level, i just have the products... I don't even have a ppm pen ffs. haha. I'm still finding my feet with them tbh but if you're interested, i'll be updating my journal soon with all products I use, how much of it and when.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll keep on eye on the journal man thanks for the info.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'll keep on eye on the journal man thanks for the info.


 anytime bro, its done mate albeit a little confusingly as i cant press return and start a new line for some reason so its just a continuous sentence with punctuation here and there. pmsl.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 2, 2013)

I tell ya what bro! Idk if you remember all those email addresses on the thread, but out of those I got all for free, Dyno -Grow & Silicon they have, also the entire lineup of General Organics, Grow/Bloom/Florlicious Plus,etc'. 

I got to reading info on the "Dyno-Gro & there Bloom" nutes, and man o man! That "Silicon" I mentioned they sent for free, that stuff is suppose to help with any kind of stress, help with fungi/pests/heat/etc'. There "Grow" formula, it states that there nutes contain all of the main minerals + trace aswell! And that it decreases the need to have to transplant because the "roots" don't have to search all over for "nutes", thus meaning NO rootbound plants..  just thought I would let ya know I will be running some of this stuff on a few of the girls, also the General Hydroponics(Flora Series) side by side to see which nutrients does a better job..  Oh! 4 real bro, shoot those guys an email.. they'll send ya all kinds of free goodies! Haha.. 




Thundercat said:


> Awesome link thanks Beech!
> 
> I've read about the lucas with the flora nova before, maybe I'll try that out. Its got tons of shit in it, so I could prolly cut out the cal mag too....hmmm.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2013)

Well guys I promised some dried bud pics for ya and here they are!

We will start off with my generic strain the "strawberry". Of the 3 phenos I worked with of it, I decided to keep this one for a bit, as it did not hermie, grew nice dense buds, and turned out VERY frosty. It also seemed to have a sweeter smell during flower. The smell and flavor is still developing I think, but there is some sweetness to it, my buddy thought it smelled kinda berryish. The smoke is decent I would say kinda a sweet floral earthy taste.












The last of my bubba kush. Very frosty buds for sure, good high fairly balanced, sleepy come down. Extremely strong smell, this shit needed a warning label. Smells and tastes of coffee, pine, and kush. 







Dinafem Critical Jack, nice dense buds which had a very golden look to them. The smells and taste are very unique, and honestly I have a hard time trying to describe them. Floral.....funky...maybe a little skunk. Smokes good balanced high, as I think I've said before I don't know that this was a keeper pheno, but not bad .












Finally I saved the best for last, the Female seeds C99. I was extremely impressed through the whole grow with how this plant performed. It yielded decent, the buds are a perfect density in my book. They are completely firm, but can be broken up easily with fingers. I believe this one would be considered the grapefruit pheno, the smell has a sweet fruity, some what grapefruit with a distinct kinda funk to it. The flavor is very sweet, smooth, fruity, with sort of an exotic spice on the back of your tongue, everyone that has tried it so far has been wowed by the taste first and then the high. I actually just smoked a joint from the shake at the bottom of the Cindy jar, and am SUPER high right now. Definitely has a trippy effect to it, and it a very up high for sure. I think I hit the nail on the head with my harvest time, I can't see it getting better or changing though just to be sure I am going to experiment with the next one I harvest in a few weeks. Well enough talk heres the Cindy.












Just since I'm sitting here next to it, heres a shot of the WW harvest drying 






Hope everyone had a great weekend, mine was decent. I finally got another car, me and the wife bought a 97 nissan maxima tonight. It is very clean for the year, it does have 200k on it, but seems to have been well maintained, and I got it for under 2k so I'm pretty happy about it. Drives very smooth, and seems to have plenty of power still. Anyway I'll talk to you guys later today hope you like the pics! 

 *TC*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Boy I like the look of the C99..  Hey! So did you ever get that "care package" dvd headed my way bro? Was just wondering, so I could keep an eye 4 it if so.. ?:


Thundercat said:


> Well guys I promised some dried bud pics for ya and here they are!We will start off with my generic strain the "strawberry". Of the 3 phenos I worked with of it, I decided to keep this one for a bit, as it did not hermie, grew nice dense buds, and turned out VERY frosty. It also seemed to have a sweeter smell during flower. The smell and flavor is still developing I think, but there is some sweetness to it, my buddy thought it smelled kinda berryish. The smoke is decent I would say kinda a sweet floral earthy taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 3, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 3, 2013)

What he said, must spread reputation before giving it to TC again!!! LoL

props man, I wish I could dry like that, just hang a whole cola and dry slow it properly, I just don't have the time or patients lolol keep up the good work and Stay High!


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 3, 2013)

That C99 looks sweet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Woot! I drove a 97 Maxima. I had a dark green one. Nice fucking car. I love all the power in the v6. Mine was a stick shift. God I miss it. I totalled it the night of my DUI.  Hope yours treats you good man.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, the Cindy really is fantastic, but all of it turned out pretty good.

Dank I should have that mailed today, its been a total pain to get anything done the last few weeks without a car, but we are going out shortly to run around. I'll be able to toss it in the mail then.

Jig I have always like maximas, I used to have a 90 with a stick, that thing would get up and go! This one is an auto, but thats ok with me at this point. I wish it had the cloth interior instead of the leather, but I'll deal. Theres a few tears in the leather which is to be expected at this age and price. We are gonna try to get those fixed, touch up a few chips in the paint, and if I can get a good deal I might but some struts on it they could use it. But other then that its pretty solid.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 3, 2013)

The pic next to the white bic looks Great!Well hell they all look great,thts just my Fav.
Beech


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet update TC! Wheres the weed at? right there! I use that lighter every day,,, it asks me "down to blaze?" I say "dont mid if I do!" then we blaze... Yes I talk to the lighter  

peace.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2013)

THanks guys! 

I'm glad I bought like 3 of those Whodat its my fav too. Though I will say the white growlife one is a really close second! FYI to everyone else all those lighters came from the cannabis cup .


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

My bag came apart though  I guess I'll have to get another one next year, maybe.


Just noticed my "down to blaze" lighter is not the "wheres the weed at" I thought they were both on the same lighter.... Mine says down to blaze, not sure what happened to the other one.


SinMints hasn't poped yet....... I have several duds, must be my medium....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> SinMints hasn't poped yet....... I have several duds, must be my medium....


Seems as though there is a lot of bad luck with those seeds.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

i have some on the way, lol heard there all shit so far


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been following some guys that are having great results with them germing. A guy the other day just posted another journal and had 6/7 germ for him. I don't know what the deal has been with the rest of us. I know dank had issues with his.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've been following some guys that are having great results with them germing. A guy the other day just posted another journal and had 6/7 germ for him. I don't know what the deal has been with the rest of us. I know dank had issues with his.


Hell yeah! Sure did, and still am! Lol.. I give up on this shit! I've had better luck with "bag seed"! Lol..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2013)

Its crazy, you've seen the grows on the SCS forum right Dank, so I know some one is germing these things. The rest of my SCS gear has been great so far too. I have no clue whats up with those Mints, maybe there was a bad batch, or one batch got super heated some how in storage or something that damaged them??? 

All my tester seedlings are doing great, and the power naps look beautiful. The clones I put in the other night are all doing well, and seem to be adjusting to the tray well. 

So another idea I'm tossing around.......Currently I've got some plastic over the outside edges of my tray to keep the light out. I was thinking about putting a bunch of heads of lettuce in my tray around the outside edge of my grow. This would serve the purpose of blocking light, and it would also raise my water level a bit from having more stones in the tray. Lettuce doesn't need a ton of light I don't think so I bet it would grow well out there. Down side is it would eat nutes and possibly toy with my levels. Also would be more pots and stones to clean . I get lots of ideas, but only follow through with the best .

Edit: this guy just had 6/6 in 3 days http://homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?97-SinMint-s-6-planted-6-sprouted , there are others that have completed harvests of it too. GGRRRr.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, sure have & they both (Sinmints & Fucking Incredible) look super good too! Damnit I wish I could get atleast 1 of both to germ! I'm with you on this though! Something has def gotta be up with this batch! "Hell maybe its there "freebie" batch that is only like this!" Who knows bro! All I know is I have 5 left ech of those 2, + the other 7 strains they sent. Hadn't had really a chance to start any of those, with all I have going now! Lol.
Oh well, there is always "next run"! Right?.. 





Thundercat said:


> Its crazy, you've seen the grows on the SCS forum right Dank, so I know some one is germing these things. The rest of my SCS gear has been great so far too. I have no clue whats up with those Mints, maybe there was a bad batch, or one batch got super heated some how in storage or something that damaged them???
> 
> All my tester seedlings are doing great, and the power naps look beautiful. The clones I put in the other night are all doing well, and seem to be adjusting to the tray well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Hehe my veg area is slowly filling up, but it will totally be worth it. Every bud shot I've seen of the SCS gear looks amazing, and this is my first go at some OGs which is exciting too. I grew a landrace afghan kush a few years ago, but havn't even smoked many OGs. Unlike some of you guys that get the pick the litter when you go buy clones . I know these aren't pure OGs but with that said I've head pure OGs can be very finiky.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn right they can be! Hell the "Purple OG" is a perfect example of that very thing! Atleast I ended up taking clones of her b4 she started acting retard on me!!  
Man bro! I was hoping you would go with atleast 1 of those, that flew that way! Lol..  
I would LOVE 2 see you grow atleast 1 of those out..  



Thundercat said:


> Hehe my veg area is slowly filling up, but it will totally be worth it. Every bud shot I've seen of the SCS gear looks amazing, and this is my first go at some OGs which is exciting too. I grew a landrace afghan kush a few years ago, but havn't even smoked many OGs. Unlike some of you guys that get the pick the litter when you go buy clones . I know these aren't pure OGs but with that said I've head pure OGs can be very finiky.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh I will be, just hasn't made it into the mix yet. For that matter Maybe I'll do that later today, I've got room for another seedling .


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

i'll also be poppin some new seeds today  
trying to make myself feel better after loosing one of my fav strains of all time


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Damn right they can be! Hell the "Purple OG" is a perfect example of that very thing! Atleast I ended up taking clones of her b4 she started acting retard on me!!
> Man bro! I was hoping you would go with atleast 1 of those, that flew that way! Lol..
> I would LOVE 2 see you grow atleast 1 of those out..


speaking of "Purple OG" I'll be throwin in a PHX Suns seed today! Hoping for that purple n' orange!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Awe what strain did you loose? Its always sad then you loose a loved one .


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Critical mass.. it was an adopted plant so there is no way to really tell for sure :'(
but oh well it's on to the next I suppose


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> i'll also be poppin some new seeds today
> trying to make myself feel better after loosing one of my fav strains of all time


I know the feeling after loosing my Juicey Fruit,Wasnt that strong but the taste was just Awesome.
Im a joint smoker and could just smoke one like a good Cuban cigar,left the room smelling real fruity almost like a insense of 
a fruit bowl.
Nice Sig!!!

Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

OK so I just tossed another seed in some water to get goin . Its a strain breed by a friends dad, supposed to be mostly sativa so we'll see how well I can handle it in my setup, but I thought it would be fun . I'm gonna refer to it as HHB, the seed itself is beautiful big fat, looks great!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 4, 2013)

*
Sounds like Mee!LOL
Beech*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Now that's what I want 2 hear! Haha.. 
You know me with my 30 some strains, lol.. more is always better! And if where going to do it in the first place, may aswell do it BIG or go home.. haha..  



Thundercat said:


> Oh I will be, just hasn't made it into the mix yet. For that matter Maybe I'll do that later today, I've got room for another seedling .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Holly hell!! I didn't think you would start that 1 first.. haha..  OMG! That 1 will get freaking HUGE bro! The last one I ran was the one I started my grow thread with when I 1st came on the site. She got right at almost 7' tall, and was as big round as a 55gln trashcan or more! I didn't veg for to awful long either.. haha.. HBB. "Hubba Bubba Bomb". Kinda been wanting to run another 1! Cause she sure is a super heavey yeilder! And damn her stone is through the roof!! I'm sure you'll just eat her up! I know I do..  and the cross I made off her " 8 Bomb". I've yet to run that one, so kinda like alittle treat to see the way that strain will turn out, being a mix of the 100% Sativa x 8 Ball Kush..  can't wait to see her all did up by you bro..  subbed!! 

4 real though. Thanks. 



Thundercat said:


> OK so I just tossed another seed in some water to get goin . Its a strain breed by a friends dad, supposed to be mostly sativa so we'll see how well I can handle it in my setup, but I thought it would be fun . I'm gonna refer to it as HHB, the seed itself is beautiful big fat, looks great!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

We'll see soon, I'd like to think I'm good at keeping sativas managable. Most of my table is filled with 60-80% sativa plants . I was eager to see how it turned out since you speak so highly of it. But now that you mention it I'm gonna go ahead and put an "8 bomb" in tomorrow too.

Girls were looking great as usual, I put all my clones into cups tonight, some had some crazy roots on them. I'll have a few pics later on once the wife uploads them. I also put one more Cindy I had into flower, a few days behind the others but no biggy. I have had 4 clones I believe all ww that have been sitting around vegging for the last several weeks since they didn't fit into the tray when I put the others in. Soooo I got crazy tonight and put all 4 clones into a 6 inch pot to see what will happen. They are all about a foot tall already so it might be really bad. I stuck them in my tray along the edge so they get ok light, more likely then not I"ll be cutting them down in a few weeks when they get completely overgrown, but I thought I'd give it a try instead of cutting them down tonight.

Later guys TC


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2013)

You knlw, the clones you speak of placing then into "smaller" 4" or 6" containers hadn't really been an issue for me.. I mean hell "Belladonna" 1 is prime example of it. She is now 4' tall, and only in a 3.5 gln container. Hell most of my clones are around 8 to 12" tall, and there lovin life "in paper cups".. haha.. 
Thnig is that "I myself have lernt over the years", if your plants have the right & correct amounts of nutrients, therefore the "roots" won't have to go searching all over there containers for it. I'm sure you've pulled plants come harvest and see a "nice well rooted ball" (looks just like a small ball) then other times you've pulled and the freaking roots where "everywhere"! ?: I know I sure have. I honestly believe the plants that have the well shaped/developed rootball/structure is the ones that got what they needed outta life! The others not so much.. 

Sorry for rambiling..  





Thundercat said:


> We'll see soon, I'd like to think I'm good at keeping sativas managable. Most of my table is filled with 60-80% sativa plants . I was eager to see how it turned out since you speak so highly of it. But now that you mention it I'm gonna go ahead and put an "8 bomb" in tomorrow too.
> 
> Girls were looking great as usual, I put all my clones into cups tonight, some had some crazy roots on them. I'll have a few pics later on once the wife uploads them. I also put one more Cindy I had into flower, a few days behind the others but no biggy. I have had 4 clones I believe all ww that have been sitting around vegging for the last several weeks since they didn't fit into the tray when I put the others in. Soooo I got crazy tonight and put all 4 clones into a 6 inch pot to see what will happen. They are all about a foot tall already so it might be really bad. I stuck them in my tray along the edge so they get ok light, more likely then not I"ll be cutting them down in a few weeks when they get completely overgrown, but I thought I'd give it a try instead of cutting them down tonight.
> 
> Later guys TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

I run all my plants in 6 inch pots typically, and when they are done, the roots are a pretty solid mass in the pot. I agree with you though that if they are getting what they need they can still do great, which is why growing on those pots works. I've used the same pots before with great results a couple years ago to grow 4 large bushes in my tray instead of a bunch of small plants. I'm not sure how well 4 plants in one 6 inch pot is really gonna do though .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I run all my plants in 6 inch pots typically, and when they are done, the roots are a pretty solid mass in the pot. I agree with you though that if they are getting what they need they can still do great, which is why growing on those pots works. I've used the same pots before with great results a couple years ago to grow 4 large bushes in my tray instead of a bunch of small plants. I'm not sure how well 4 plants in one 6 inch pot is really gonna do though .


Well, hmmm.. I didn't see where you said you had put "4" into one container. Shewww.. that's alittle much bro.. lol.
The most I've ever put to 1 5 gln container would be 2 plants. And from what I could make of it, the 1 that was "stronger" ended up "killing" the other one out! Seriously.  I guess the strong one fought for all the food/h20/etc', and just choked out the other ones root system! All a suden one weekend I noticed one all nice & green & healthy, and the other looked sickly, and was starting to yellow out, till adventaly she died out..  but man o man did the 1st one do good..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> We'll see soon, I'd like to think I'm good at keeping sativas managable. Most of my table is filled with 60-80% sativa plants . I was eager to see how it turned out since you speak so highly of it. But now that you mention it I'm gonna go ahead and put an "8 bomb" in tomorrow too.
> 
> Girls were looking great as usual, I put all my clones into cups tonight, some had some crazy roots on them. I'll have a few pics later on once the wife uploads them. I also put one more Cindy I had into flower, a few days behind the others but no biggy. I have had 4 clones I believe all ww that have been sitting around vegging for the last several weeks since they didn't fit into the tray when I put the others in. Soooo I got crazy tonight and put all 4 clones into a 6 inch pot to see what will happen. They are all about a foot tall already so it might be really bad. I stuck them in my tray along the edge so they get ok light, more likely then not I"ll be cutting them down in a few weeks when they get completely overgrown, but I thought I'd give it a try instead of cutting them down tonight.
> 
> Later guys TC


You could always try some wild training with them or a graft or two. I hear they make great gifts too


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You could always try some wild training with them or a graft or two. I hear they make great gifts too


They do...  haha.. I'm telling ya what, you better keep that 1 under your thumb, and tied down!!  one being because she will get outta hand before you know it! She also grows super fast during vegatation!! That's part of the reason she ended up getting almost 7 foot tall on my end! Hell, she was just around a foot when I replanted & flipped to flower! Brings new meaning to the phrase, "be all you can be".. haha. She sure does..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 5, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well, hmmm.. I didn't see where you said you had put "4" into one container. Shewww.. that's alittle much bro.. lol.
> The most I've ever put to 1 5 gln container would be 2 plants. And from what I could make of it, the 1 that was "stronger" ended up "killing" the other one out! Seriously.  I guess the strong one fought for all the food/h20/etc', and just choked out the other ones root system! All a suden one weekend I noticed one all nice & green & healthy, and the other looked sickly, and was starting to yellow out, till adventaly she died out..  but man o man did the 1st one do good..


Cannibal Cannabis......Hmm.
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Cannibal Cannabis......Hmm.
> Beech



No shit! She really is.. lol..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hey Dank you have a link to your setup........
Beech

*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Hey Dank you have a link to your setup........
> Beech
> 
> *


 sure do bro.. here's ya go: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-275.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey TC and company.  Hope everyones feeling fine this wednesday. Just wanted to let you know TC, a few of my little ones are looking alright. I think there are 4 that look like healthy plants. That's a win foe me. ha. glad yours are coming along nicely. Look forward to the pics.

Love the new strain name.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep having a great day so far Jig, thanks! Hope yours is going well to man! Just getting ready to go to the store and do some shopping.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Yep having a great day so far Jig, thanks! Hope yours is going well to man! Just getting ready to go to the store and do some shopping.




Hey, was going to ask ya if you ever got that off yet? Lol.. not trying to bug or anything by far. Just wanted to keep an eye out, ya know.. thanks bro..
Dank.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep last night , and just put the 8 bomb in water. Also the HHB is cracked and will be in a peat pellet in a few hours . Catch you guys when I get back from the store!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Yep last night , and just put the 8 bomb in water. Also the HHB is cracked and will be in a peat pellet in a few hours . Catch you guys when I get back from the store!


Alright sounds good bro.. I'm glad that there "both" starting out good 4 you.. hell Hubba Bubba Bombs beans are freaking HUGE! Haha.. there all like that for some reason..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Yep last night , and just put the 8 bomb in water. Also the HHB is cracked and will be in a peat pellet in a few hours . Catch you guys when I get back from the store!


ooooooooooo, this is exciting news. Very happy to hear this, i will be on the edge of my seat awaiting updates on the progress of these 



~Dankster~420 said:


> Alright sounds good bro.. I'm glad that there "both" starting out good 4 you.. hell Hubba Bubba Bombs beans are freaking HUGE! Haha.. there all like that for some reason..


yes sir, they sure are


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

HHB is in peat and under my floros,and the 8 bomb is in water. My HHB seeds were large, my 8 bomb seeds were fcking huge, like seriously twice the size of some seeds I've grown.

I havn't taken pics yet but in examining my tester seedlings I've found a few mutations. I'm sure they won't continue on the whole plant but its interesting. The first branch on a couple of them is growing out about a 1/4 of an inch above the actual node, rather then at the joint of the leaf like they normally do. A couple of them also seem to be starting alternating nodes at the 4th node which I thought was very strange. They all seem very happy still, just thought that was interesting. I'll catch you guys latta gonna smoke a blunt, and watch some shows.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good observation on the "tester beans".. 





Thundercat said:


> HHB is in peat and under my floros,and the 8 bomb is in water. My HHB seeds were large, my 8 bomb seeds were fcking huge, like seriously twice the size of some seeds I've grown.
> 
> I havn't taken pics yet but in examining my tester seedlings I've found a few mutations. I'm sure they won't continue on the whole plant but its interesting. The first branch on a couple of them is growing out about a 1/4 of an inch above the actual node, rather then at the joint of the leaf like they normally do. A couple of them also seem to be starting alternating nodes at the 4th node which I thought was very strange. They all seem very happy still, just thought that was interesting. I'll catch you guys latta gonna smoke a blunt, and watch some shows.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey everyone hope your all having a great thursday! Just got on here today, thought I'd see how things were going. Me and my daughter have been hanging out, watching "pound puppies", anyone remember that show from when they were a kid? Going to the park once mom gets home with lunch should be a great afternoon . 

Tonight will be changing my res, and I'll try to get some pics for you guys too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweet, more pics  good to hear your spendin time with the little ones. I took mine to see some donkeys today and go for a hike. Now its nap time and hes asleep under my arm, i think i might have one tooo


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2013)

Naps are delightful, even better when they will nap with ya !


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 6, 2013)

my kid use to go for naps.. now he's hyper active dynamite. no peace until he has worn himself out at about 8 pm.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 6, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> my kid use to go for naps.. now he's hyper active dynamite. no peace until he has worn himself out at about 8 pm.


I cant wait, itll be like my second wind. I already like watching cartoons with him, i cant wait till were playin baseball together.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

Hehe so I just woke up.... My daughter decided she wanted to actually snuggle and watch a show tonight at 930, when we got home form dinner and the store. Well that resulted in all of passing out, and just now waking up. Sooo everything I had planned for tonight got postponed. I told the wife as much as I may want to tomorrow I gotta stay home in the evening, and get a couple things done. On the plus side this might help get me back to a more normal sleeping schedule. Its been along time since I got to bed that early .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 7, 2013)

Im takin a valium as i type, nighty night. I miss my good sleep. I cant wait to sleep normal again


----------



## Malacath (Jun 7, 2013)

Hell yeah i just ordered some seeds from attitude...since the problems i got with fems i decided to get some regular seeds. I puchased some sensi seeds Afghani #1 10 pack & sensi seeds Early Skunk 10 pack. I chose to get regular freebies and im getting 2 GDP seeds OG kush 2 GDP seeds purple dream & 2 cali connection boss hogs. Included with this im getting all the freebies for the june jam promo. I could give 2 shits about these tho.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 7, 2013)

All this talk of sleeping makes me kinda want to! Lol. But then I think about the damn dreams I've been having, and nope, that's over! I swear, its like "every" time my head hits the pillow and I do get to sleep, I end up dreaming about "bad" things! Why can't I have good dreams of him!! Like us growing together, and playing ball, fishing, hell anything other then him being sick all over again! Good lord, its like having to relive him sick & dying all over again, night after night!! Wtf! Have any of you ever had problems such as this? You know, after a loved 1 passed?? ?:


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

Morning guys! Hope everyones Friday is of to a good start! I gotta get to the bank to activate this CC to try to order seeds. I hate that they block international charges unless you talk to them ahead of time and autherize it. Right now I need to get food I think though, my stomach is growling! 



Malacath said:


> Hell yeah i just ordered some seeds from attitude...since the problems i got with fems i decided to get some regular seeds. I puchased some sensi seeds Afghani #1 10 pack & sensi seeds Early Skunk 10 pack. I chose to get regular freebies and im getting 2 GDP seeds OG kush 2 GDP seeds purple dream & 2 cali connection boss hogs. Included with this im getting all the freebies for the june jam promo. I could give 2 shits about these tho.


Sounds like a nice seed haul, I love getting the freebies I've had some real nice plants come from them, and others fail miserably. I need to get over to the tude right now and try to get in on the sinmints before they sell out again. I really want to get the regulars if I can since I figured they should be a different batch of seed altogether then the fems and maybe give better success.



~Dankster~420 said:


> All this talk of sleeping makes me kinda want to! Lol. But then I think about the damn dreams I've been having, and nope, that's over! I swear, its like "every" time my head hits the pillow and I do get to sleep, I end up dreaming about "bad" things! Why can't I have good dreams of him!! Like us growing together, and playing ball, fishing, hell anything other then him being sick all over again! Good lord, its like having to relive him sick & dying all over again, night after night!! Wtf! Have any of you ever had problems such as this? You know, after a loved 1 passed?? ?:


Thankfully Dank I have never had a loved one that close to me pass. I've lost a few friends over the years that hurt, and I lost my granparents but I was young and didn't know them as well as I should have. Thankfully for the time being my parents are both still doing ok, though I know the time is getting close cus they are both in their mid-late 70s now. I hope when that time comes they open their minds and I can help ease the pain in a better way then the pills and poisons from the Dr.s. That sucks its so hard for you to sleep, and the reason why is really even worse man I'm sorry. How long ago did you loose your dad now? Seems like you guys must have been close. My wife has very vivid dreams and they make it hard for her to sleep some times. I suppose I can be glad my dreams are usually short and fleeting its pretty rare I remember anything I dream about.

I'll be back in a few hours guys ! 

TC


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

Woot, seed order is done! I just ordered my pack of regular Sinmints (15 regs instead of 7 fems for the same price), I ordered a pack of TH seeds Electric lemon G, and another pack of Female seeds C99 just to have some spares for the future cus I really am in love with the Cindy. I got all the fem freebies, though I wasn't real excited about any of them persay. I also the the attitude june promo, which has a couple neat things in it, and I got the Sincity promo which is 3 tangerine powers. The tangerine power is apparently Agent orange tangerine pheno crossed to bluepower, which sounds like it could be very interesting! My wife wasn't thrilled at me spending 200 on seeds today, but between these, and all the Sincity gear I got at the Cup I'll be set on beans for another couple years I'd say. Now the wait begins, hopefully they come through NY, now chicago this time and everything goes smooth .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks bro.. Yeah the dream part really sucks! Like said its like having to relive the shit over & over! Maybe if everyone sends "good vibes" my way, then I will have good ones.. 
Need to get my ass one of those Indian dream catchers!! Wonder if they really work! ?: lol
Anyways, Dad passed 3 years ago last month. And yup, wherewe had grew with each other, and he had taught me all his techniques, then at the time he thought right he "smoked" with me, that became our "bonding tool" I guess.  after that I started to think a lot more of him, and didn't think he was a drag.  things began to look up 4 me then so to speak. And after that I was lucky to have 8 wonderful years with him! But still think he was jerked away from me way to early, being he was only 45 when he passed!! 


Thundercat said:


> Morning guys! Hope everyones Friday is of to a good start! I gotta get to the bank to activate this CC to try to order seeds. I hate that they block international charges unless you talk to them ahead of time and autherize it. Right now I need to get food I think though, my stomach is growling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hell yeah bro.. sounds great! I have the Electric Lemon 2..  lol

Its a very very nice strain imo. And really does have a super Lemon smell & taste. Has almost a lemony smell while growing later stages of veg & also flower aswell..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 7, 2013)

Ive always wanted to try a C-99,and a lemon strain.
Beech


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 7, 2013)

beech where yat. your missing the fun hehe

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/665160-top-10-riu-female-hotties.html


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 7, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> beech where yat. your missing the fun hehe
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/665160-top-10-riu-female-hotties.html


Smokey your gf is frickin smokeytokey hot as hell brother! Shed have my vote if she was a member, wow is all i can say....wow


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 7, 2013)

thanks ninja lol ms smokey is.a.keeper all around, the voodoo clone in my tent is hers


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

Beech I gotta say man I would suggest getting some Cindy beans, its really impressed me this grow. 

Dank I'm glad to hear you liked the electric lemon, its based of of a strain from ohio called lemon G that I tried once while I lived there. If its half as lemony as the original was I'll be very happy. It tasted and smelled like someone had just zested a fresh lemon. Supposedly they used an actual cut of the lemon G to make it, and crossed it with NL5 to increase the yields. Everything I've read about it says its still super lemony so I figured I'd give it a try. I will also be the first strain I've grown that has been a specific cup winner .


----------



## jessica d (Jun 7, 2013)

nice pics man the bubba kush looks superb.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Woot, seed order is done! I just ordered my pack of regular Sinmints (15 regs instead of 7 fems for the same price), I ordered a pack of TH seeds Electric lemon G, and another pack of Female seeds C99 just to have some spares for the future cus I really am in love with the Cindy. I got all the fem freebies, though I wasn't real excited about any of them persay. I also the the attitude june promo, which has a couple neat things in it, and I got the Sincity promo which is 3 tangerine powers. The tangerine power is apparently Agent orange tangerine pheno crossed to bluepower, which sounds like it could be very interesting! My wife wasn't thrilled at me spending 200 on seeds today, but between these, and all the Sincity gear I got at the Cup I'll be set on beans for another couple years I'd say. Now the wait begins, hopefully they come through NY, now chicago this time and everything goes smooth .



Yup!! Then that's has 2 b the same 1 then bro..  all I can say if you like "lemons" you'll fall head over hills 4 the Electric Lemon G.  its great. Imho of course.. 



Thundercat said:


> Beech I gotta say man I would suggest getting some Cindy beans, its really impressed me this grow.
> 
> Dank I'm glad to hear you liked the electric lemon, its based of of a strain from ohio called lemon G that I tried once while I lived there. If its half as lemony as the original was I'll be very happy. It tasted and smelled like someone had just zested a fresh lemon. Supposedly they used an actual cut of the lemon G to make it, and crossed it with NL5 to increase the yields. Everything I've read about it says its still super lemony so I figured I'd give it a try. I will also be the first strain I've grown that has been a specific cup winner .


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn... I wish I had the money to order the sinmints... I've been dying to try one out... 
The dispensary isn't able to get them for me... :sigh:


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

Cranky the best thing I could suggest is telling them to order some from attitude while they are still in stock, or to have them contact SinCity Seeds. I believe they are stocking dispensaries as well.

Pics in a couple hours the wife is working on them now. I had 2 seedlings that looked a little worse for wear today, it appears from what I can tell I put the peat to low in the cups and they were staying to wet. I raised them up a bit in the cups so hopefully in a couple days they will look better. The rest seemed real happy, a tiny bit of yellow on the lower single blade leaves. I gave the dry ones a drink, along with the powernaps, and all the clones. I got the res changed, and when I refilled it I left out the floralicious plus. I really can't say I've noticed any difference in growth since I started using it, and it sure seems like my res and tray are getting alot more build up in them. Catch you guys in a few when she's done.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been using the FP also.. I add it in with the "Dyno - Gro" flowering nutes & veg ... from what I can tell & have read, it is suppose to "bulk" them up, and help more so during "flowering" stages of growth..  







Thundercat said:


> Cranky the best thing I could suggest is telling them to order some from attitude while they are still in stock, or to have them contact SinCity Seeds. I believe they are stocking dispensaries as well.
> 
> Pics in a couple hours the wife is working on them now. I had 2 seedlings that looked a little worse for wear today, it appears from what I can tell I put the peat to low in the cups and they were staying to wet. I raised them up a bit in the cups so hopefully in a couple days they will look better. The rest seemed real happy, a tiny bit of yellow on the lower single blade leaves. I gave the dry ones a drink, along with the powernaps, and all the clones. I got the res changed, and when I refilled it I left out the floralicious plus. I really can't say I've noticed any difference in growth since I started using it, and it sure seems like my res and tray are getting alot more build up in them. Catch you guys in a few when she's done.


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Cranky the best thing I could suggest is telling them to order some from attitude while they are still in stock, or to have them contact SinCity Seeds. I believe they are stocking dispensaries as well.
> 
> Pics in a couple hours the wife is working on them now. I had 2 seedlings that looked a little worse for wear today, it appears from what I can tell I put the peat to low in the cups and they were staying to wet. I raised them up a bit in the cups so hopefully in a couple days they will look better. The rest seemed real happy, a tiny bit of yellow on the lower single blade leaves. I gave the dry ones a drink, along with the powernaps, and all the clones. I got the res changed, and when I refilled it I left out the floralicious plus. I really can't say I've noticed any difference in growth since I started using it, and it sure seems like my res and tray are getting alot more build up in them. Catch you guys in a few when she's done.


I'm actually a grower for a local dispensary in the bay area now, and when I ask for a certain strain, they stock me with either free clones or seeds. But they're not able to get the sinmints for me which is a little disappointing.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Cranky the best thing I could suggest is telling them to order some from attitude while they are still in stock, or to have them contact SinCity Seeds. I believe they are stocking dispensaries as well.
> 
> Pics in a couple hours the wife is working on them now. I had 2 seedlings that looked a little worse for wear today, it appears from what I can tell I put the peat to low in the cups and they were staying to wet. I raised them up a bit in the cups so hopefully in a couple days they will look better. The rest seemed real happy, a tiny bit of yellow on the lower single blade leaves. I gave the dry ones a drink, along with the powernaps, and all the clones. I got the res changed, and when I refilled it I left out the floralicious plus. I really can't say I've noticed any difference in growth since I started using it, and it sure seems like my res and tray are getting alot more build up in them. Catch you guys in a few when she's done.



Haha! T-cat. When you get a chance, take a gander at the thread! Last pic last pg! I made myself a "new hat"! Lol..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok guys I've got a bunch of pics for you tonight of my seedlings . Soooo here we go!

Group shot of all the testers, Sin's OG towards the top, platinum delights towards the bottom.






Here are several Sin's OG, you can start to see some difference between the leaves it seems here. ( the top views are of the plant they follow)




































Heres one of the ones with the mutation where the node is growing out above the joint






Now the Platinum delights!































One of the PDs that showed that same mutation.






Now the larger of my extremas











Here are the 3 Power naps looking great, these girls are getting close to being cloned, I'm hoping maybe next week.































Last but I think it will be far from least is the Sweet deep grapefruit, I really think this is going to be a beautiful plant when I flower it from the way she looks. Few weeks we'll find out!











Well guys sorry it was such a huge update, but I wanted to show the testers well, and let you guys see all the babies ! Hope everyone has a great Saturday I'll see you guys later!

 TC


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2013)

great pics. i never make grow journals..i prob should


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2013)

There sure looking good bro..  got just a tad yellowing going on on a few of the "bottom" leaves. But nothing to worry about! The rest looks great!!! As always.. 

I have 2 say I really liked the last pic a lot bro!!  I've took a shine to that 1.. 



Thundercat said:


> Ok guys I've got a bunch of pics for you tonight of my seedlings . Soooo here we go!
> 
> Group shot of all the testers, Sin's OG towards the top, platinum delights towards the bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kite High (Jun 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> great pics. i never make grow journals..i prob should


What you should do is a Sunni Journal. With beautiful pics. Perfect it would be


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 8, 2013)

That mutation thing is weird. I dunno about those


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 8, 2013)

I've had e few go shrek ears on me too, twice on same plant one time but it didn't mutate into anything other than a fine lady, blazed away into the atmosphere. don't worry about it buddy.


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> What you should do is a Sunni Journal. With beautiful pics. Perfect it would be


hehehe i made one


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 8, 2013)

Sincitys not "blowin my dress up" quite yet, well see how they turn out i guess


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Right on,, I was jonesing for some TC pr0n!!! very nice bro


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you guys enjoyed! I'm not worried about the mutations, I figure they are just gonna grow out normally. The only thing I havn't been pleased with regarding SCS is those Mints, but if I get this next pack and end up with some keeper phenos I'll be happy. Lol I suppose I want to get keepers from this other stuff too obviously, but I really don't think I have to worry about that.

Edit: wheres the link sunni?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Killer update! i'm considering picking up a few of those sinmints myself but i've been weary after the some of the bad reports! but the breeder pics are soo.... SEXY!
anywho amazing as always TC! 
MR


----------



## Malacath (Jun 9, 2013)

Found a moldy top on my girl scout cookies yesterday and decided to take some GSC tops today..found more moldy tops..... been givin them staright h20 for a couple days now anticipating this event... I didnt have my ipad with me to take pics of em ill take some tomorrow with some OG kush as well!! We were trying to push em but it seems like the GSC is a solid 8 1/2 week plant. Such a gerthy plant man..when we big leafed they just wanted to stay on! So fuckin purple and plump!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2013)

Sucks about the mold, but it sounds like what you save will be awesome!

Checked my email this morning, and it said my order had departed  so they must have got it out friday since I ordered it early! I'm sure it will still take over a week but maybe I'll get lucky and get it later this coming week. 

I had a great Saturday, took my daughter this morning to pick strawberries. Then we went out to lunch and to the park. This evening she went to grandmas, and me and the wife went to a friends house for a few hours to hang out. It was nice we don't get out real often with other adults . Hope you guys all had a nice day. Sunday is gonna be house cleaning and garden work I think. 

Peace Guys TC


----------



## Kite High (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad for you. I am stuck in the horsepittlle.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Killer update! i'm considering picking up a few of those sinmints myself but i've been weary after the some of the bad reports! but the breeder pics are soo.... SEXY!
> anywho amazing as always TC!
> MR




Alls you got 2 do is write them..  hell I was told by a Sincity rep that they give out more "samples" then any other seedbank around.. there based out of NV. Well the one I got hold of is..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha! We do our house cleaning & I do work in the garden on Sunday aswell.. lol




Thundercat said:


> Sucks about the mold, but it sounds like what you save will be awesome!
> 
> Checked my email this morning, and it said my order had departed  so they must have got it out friday since I ordered it early! I'm sure it will still take over a week but maybe I'll get lucky and get it later this coming week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2013)

Sooo we went over to the inlaws to pick up my daughter around noon, and ended up there the rest of the day, had grilled pork burgers for dinner. Normally I can't stand my inlaws but it wasn't too bad. I mostly sat on the back deck and let my daughter run around and play in the slip and slide while they all were in the house . Smoked a blunt a little before dinner (i try not to go anywhere unprepared), and had a nice day. Not much house cleaning got done, but I'm gonna go fiddle in my room for a bit before I call it a night.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds like a good day all round TC, glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 9, 2013)

I was bbqn too lol, i always get "elected" to cook. Well actually i elect myself. I just cant stand watching these new school "men" as they call themselves, try and cook meat with fire. My son will grow up in the country if it kills me, ill teach him to fend for himself. Just in case


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2013)

4 real bro, not a bad idea! Hell you better believe I have a "bow" sitting in the corner, and a safe full of "guns"! Haha..  and I take my fare share of "deer" outta the woods, fill the freezer & the inlaws, and whoever else that enjoys "deer jerky"!  haha


Ninjabowler said:


> I was bbqn too lol, i always get "elected" to cook. Well actually i elect myself. I just cant stand watching these new school "men" as they call themselves, try and cook meat with fire. My son will grow up in the country if it kills me, ill teach him to fend for himself. Just in case


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya it was a nice weekend for sure. Glad to hear you guys did good too. I love BBQing I usually cook, but at the inlaws I find it best to just stay out of the way and keep my mouth shut. They don't say a word to me about smoking as long as I go outside so I just keep the peace at this point. Its funny we used to get along real well but when we moved to OH a few years back, the inlaws flipped shit and decided they hated me. Oh well anyway........

Just watched strain hunters swaziland, was pretty awesome. Some amazing scenery, and some amazing looking plants. Apparently between 2000-2005 the government there almost eliminated all the cannabis production in the country with the help of the US gov. Apparently when that happened alot of the landrace genetics were almost lost. The locals said they were using helicopters to spray whole areas with a chemical, and it was killing everything even trees and other plants which is why( after 5 years ???) they quit doing it. From what they were saying about 70% of the economy in that country comes from cannabis. 

My garden was looking nice tonight. I have had a couple plants in flower that are fighting a mag def, but after getting the res changed I think that should take care of it. The rest were lookking nice though. Both cindys are putting on some nice buds, though I still really like the shorter of my 2 phenos best so far . The CJ is bushy after topping it, but has stopped stretching, and isn't to big but should have some nice buds on it. I will be toying with harvesting this Cindy at 52 from flip this time to see if I can tell a difference from the first round. All the clones I put in the other day are looking nice, and starting to show some pistils which means its been 8 days since the transfer into the tray not bad. 

The seedlings look good, 2 that were over watered still look a bit rough, but no worse then before they just havn't sprung back yet. The rest look great. I fed them the other night with almost full strength nutes if I didn't say that already, and apparently they took it well . I've been toying with a few ideas about the seedlings. I was thinking about putting them into flower in a few weeks, and basically praying they branch enough I can get a clone without topping it in flower or go a head and top them after a few days in flower. I'd rather not top them in flower so they don't bush like crazy on me since I have no idea what they will do. I really want to wait till they are big enough and clone/top them and then flower the clones it just takes TIME always time. I could have got the grapefruit into my tray a few weeks ago, just decided to wait on more roots, however I started that seed awhile ago. The SDG mother is very ready to be cloned again though, and they will both be really nice clones just like the first one was. I imagine I'll wait and flower the clones, I just get antsy with new genetics. Watching the test grows of the sin's OG on the other forum shows me there is atleast one pheno that stretchs more then I want so I want to make sure I can execute every plant the best I can. I was really close to buying a tent yesterday to give me more veg room. That would allow me to stick my moms out of the way and free up alot of space in my area. It still might happen soon.

Ok I'm done rambling, smoked a BK blunt earlier and I'm still pretty high , as much as I didn't like growing the pheno of that strain I had, it was no doubt still good smoke. I should be back on later Peace guys!

TC


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bro you know, 4 some reason I have been having more leaves turning "yellowish" on the lower half, and I do believe its way to "early" to be seeing it! Its the Blueberry & Belladonna(2) that's doing it here & there, so I gave um a single dose of a higher (N) bloom booster, has 12% (N) in it! Hope it fixes the nitrogen deficiency! 




Thundercat said:


> Ya it was a nice weekend for sure. Glad to hear you guys did good too. I love BBQing I usually cook, but at the inlaws I find it best to just stay out of the way and keep my mouth shut. They don't say a word to me about smoking as long as I go outside so I just keep the peace at this point. Its funny we used to get along real well but when we moved to OH a few years back, the inlaws flipped shit and decided they hated me. Oh well anyway........
> 
> Just watched strain hunters swaziland, was pretty awesome. Some amazing scenery, and some amazing looking plants. Apparently between 2000-2005 the government there almost eliminated all the cannabis production in the country with the help of the US gov. Apparently when that happened alot of the landrace genetics were almost lost. The locals said they were using helicopters to spray whole areas with a chemical, and it was killing everything even trees and other plants which is why( after 5 years ???) they quit doing it. From what they were saying about 70% of the economy in that country comes from cannabis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 10, 2013)

Dont top em TC, i remember reading a while back in your journal that you had to toss one out that got too bushy cause she was takin up too much space. Id hate to have to see ya do that again man. Id be a cryin shame


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2013)

That one I tossed a few weeks back never got topped or anything is the funny thing Ninja, it just got super huge and bushy. I think a big part of it was that it had spent to much time vegging. You guys would have loved the way it grew I imagine in a normal type grow, it was still well under 4 feet and about 1.5 feet around but just to branchy for my SOG. The ones that will get topped will become "moms" and I will flower out the clone I take. This will allow me to sex them easily and leave me with a small managable male I can collect pollen off if I so choose . Rather then having a big monster to deal with. Sadly this whole process just takes time. I was looking at the power naps, and atleast one of them will be ready here in a few more days, I hope the others are big enough I can get a decent clone at the same time. The rest of the seedlings will need another couple weeks prolly to get big enough. I'm gonna run out of room real fast here soon. I've been toying with putting my WW mother in my bedroom with a basic 4 ft floro tube just to keep it gently vegging but not growing a ton.

Edit: I also have to report that my HHB bean did not make it sadly.... I'm gonna prolly try another in the next couple days. I hadn't had anything happening yet, and gave the peat a squeeze to see what it looked like, and it was shot.....not really sure why they weren't overly wet for sure, just moist. The 8 bomb seed just hasn't done anything yet, not even cracked. I soaked it for about 24 hours, and it sank and then I put it in but nothing yet. I'm gonna just leave it till it germs or rots. I gave it a slight spritz of water in case it wasn't moist enough for it, but its in a warm spot, under a dome in the same conditions I sprouted all these other seeds.

I hate having so many ideas, and so little money and space to do anything. I also more then anything want to get into my own house so I can actually build out some rooms. I need twice as much space in my veg room to do what I want. My flower room I just wish I had enough space for one more light that I could run other stuff under.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Bro you know, 4 some reason I have been having more leaves turning "yellowish" on the lower half, and I do believe its way to "early" to be seeing it! Its the Blueberry & Belladonna(2) that's doing it here & there, so I gave um a single dose of a higher (N) bloom booster, has 12% (N) in it! Hope it fixes the nitrogen deficiency!


 im having 'leaf' problems with my belladonna's too, and had them on last grow with them too.... hope your N ammendment works dude. though I doubt its the same issue as mine, I've gone the other way this time (3rd week of veg) and reduced the nutes to see if it resolves it.  < last grow at 9 weeks 12/12  < this grow at 3rd week veg


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

hey guys, if you wouldn't mind, check out the grow in my sig as I need advice as to whether I can flip these to 12/12 and don't wanna hijack ur thread dude by posting it all on here, already made that mistake once... oops!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2013)

You know, I've been having to take a small pair of tweezers & gently place the bean. & just press lightly to pop the 8 Bombs & a few of the Hubba Bubba aswell! Although I have found where the so BIG I will take my pocket knife and scrape round the sides of them, just to take that "coating off" or break there seal, then pop um into the water, and theve been doing great 4 me since doing that.. 



Thundercat said:


> That one I tossed a few weeks back never got topped or anything is the funny thing Ninja, it just got super huge and bushy. I think a big part of it was that it had spent to much time vegging. You guys would have loved the way it grew I imagine in a normal type grow, it was still well under 4 feet and about 1.5 feet around but just to branchy for my SOG. The ones that will get topped will become "moms" and I will flower out the clone I take. This will allow me to sex them easily and leave me with a small managable male I can collect pollen off if I so choose . Rather then having a big monster to deal with. Sadly this whole process just takes time. I was looking at the power naps, and atleast one of them will be ready here in a few more days, I hope the others are big enough I can get a decent clone at the same time. The rest of the seedlings will need another couple weeks prolly to get big enough. I'm gonna run out of room real fast here soon. I've been toying with putting my WW mother in my bedroom with a basic 4 ft floro tube just to keep it gently vegging but not growing a ton.
> 
> Edit: I also have to report that my HHB bean did not make it sadly.... I'm gonna prolly try another in the next couple days. I hadn't had anything happening yet, and gave the peat a squeeze to see what it looked like, and it was shot.....not really sure why they weren't overly wet for sure, just moist. The 8 bomb seed just hasn't done anything yet, not even cracked. I soaked it for about 24 hours, and it sank and then I put it in but nothing yet. I'm gonna just leave it till it germs or rots. I gave it a slight spritz of water in case it wasn't moist enough for it, but its in a warm spot, under a dome in the same conditions I sprouted all these other seeds.
> 
> I hate having so many ideas, and so little money and space to do anything. I also more then anything want to get into my own house so I can actually build out some rooms. I need twice as much space in my veg room to do what I want. My flower room I just wish I had enough space for one more light that I could run other stuff under.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2013)

That sucks 2 hear man. Yeah, the light dose of the fish emullsion worked great! NO more yellowing or spotting of the leaves!  I figured that what the deal was. Just needed a slight a bigger dose of the (N) cause its regular "bloom" nutes didn't have enough of the (N). I've had to do it b4 cause of this. Hell my Belladonna's are (N) whores!! 




DrOfWelshMagic said:


> im having 'leaf' problems with my belladonna's too, and had them on last grow with them too.... hope your N ammendment works dude. though I doubt its the same issue as mine, I've gone the other way this time (3rd week of veg) and reduced the nutes to see if it resolves it. View attachment 2695106 < last grow at 9 weeks 12/12 View attachment 2695107 < this grow at 3rd week veg


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You know, I've been having to take a small pair of tweezers & gently place the bean. & just press lightly to pop the 8 Bombs & a few of the Hubba Bubba aswell! Although I have found where the so BIG I will take my pocket knife and scrape round the sides of them, just to take that "coating off" or break there seal, then pop um into the water, and theve been doing great 4 me since doing that..


I'll give that a try on the next one Dank.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah boy Tcat!  4 real it really does help out a lot! Kinda like the "match box" trick!  take a strip off the side of the match box to "strike" the matches on. Place that(strip) inside the "box" (use a empty mathc box) duh.  lol place the bean in it, shack it side to side to also remove there coating. "Read that one in the grow bible" a few yrs back..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I scuffed up 2 more HHBs, and another 8 bomb and tossed them in water today, we'll see if that helps them germ better for me. Not a very eventful day, I'm gonna soak some peat pellets over night to plant those beans tomorrow, and maybe for some clones tomorrow too. My seed order should be crossing the atlantic tomorrow I hope its "preparing to depart" . The powernaps should definitely be big enough to clone with this batch, and the big extrema is going to be as well which is awesome! I think the rest of the seedlings will likely be waiting till the following round to be cloned most are still to small.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope that worked 4 ya bro! I don't see why it shouldn't, cause all those beans looked killer, the two I sprouted turned out by scuffing them up a bit!  oh & the Bay 11 & Krosher Kush x BP both sprouted & are doing well. 




Thundercat said:


> Well I scuffed up 2 more HHBs, and another 8 bomb and tossed them in water today, we'll see if that helps them germ better for me. Not a very eventful day, I'm gonna soak some peat pellets over night to plant those beans tomorrow, and maybe for some clones tomorrow too. My seed order should be crossing the atlantic tomorrow I hope its "preparing to depart" . The powernaps should definitely be big enough to clone with this batch, and the big extrema is going to be as well which is awesome! I think the rest of the seedlings will likely be waiting till the following round to be cloned most are still to small.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

They were cracked when I put them in yesterday, I havn't been down yet tonight, just got home. I hope they come up for sure, they looked nice, and I was looking forward to trying them out! Glad those are working for ya man .

Spent the day at the Dr, and then running around. They said my wrist is looking good, and I just gotta keep wearing this splint and not using it. They shot a few xrays, so I got to see the screw thats gonna be in there from now on. 

I'm heading down to see the girls now .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dang bro! Hope everything gets better with the arm! I know that it sucks to break something. Shewww! I have broke my ankle 4 times man.  damnit it hurts awful to when I did! Made me get sick & puke everytime I did. Now there wanting to put screws in it. And put me on pain meds "long term". I really don't want all that, and do believe I'm going to tell the Dr just to keep the shit! Been there, done that! Lol
Sure hopes the girls came up! If not I'm sure they will. I can barely see the 
Tops of mine, and they still have that casing over them. 


Thundercat said:


> They were cracked when I put them in yesterday, I havn't been down yet tonight, just got home. I hope they come up for sure, they looked nice, and I was looking forward to trying them out! Glad those are working for ya man .
> 
> Spent the day at the Dr, and then running around. They said my wrist is looking good, and I just gotta keep wearing this splint and not using it. They shot a few xrays, so I got to see the screw thats gonna be in there from now on.
> 
> I'm heading down to see the girls now .


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice to hear the other doctors sayin that. You havent been posting too many complaints about it so either your tough as coffin nails or its really healing well. Oh and Dank, dont take those pharmasuticals they try and perscribe ya. Thunder Cats got a doctor that cures pain the natural way


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2013)

That sucks to hear Dank, I'm very thankful mine is going pretty well though I don't know what its gonna be like long term. This is actually the first time I've broken a bone since I was a little kid I've been fairly lucky over the years. I couldn't see any signs of the seeds yet, but it was only the first day. I will say some of my testers are growing fast, there are 3-4 that I seriously might be able to top tonight when I take clones, and the big Extrema is almost the same size as the powernaps with as many or more nodes. This extrema has me excited its structure is insane man! 

Hehe well Ninja I've never considered myself super tough, but after having a broken wrist for 9 months this whole surgery thing has been cake. When I was laying there going in the anesthesiologist was telling me about the pain care after and that since I was on meds already they were gonna have to give me so many more...... I told him I had already been working to get off them so I didn't think it would be a big deal, and he just kept going on. Well I only filled one of the scrips they gave me, and only took one extra pill over what I had been on, and that was only for the first 2 weeks. Now I'm back down to were I was before it all, and the pain is still getting better slowly. I am 100% thankful that I had my garden, and my buds ever since the accident last year. I guarantee that all of this would have been much harder without them. I have no doubt the it would have been much harder to get off the painkillers. I know for a fact that cannabis makes a huge difference in my daily pain levels more then I ever had before. I was mostly a recreational smoker (though I appreciated its ability to alleviate regular aches and pains) in the past, but definitely "medicate" now. That being said I really love The Dr I've got  but I have sad news....the Dr is in recovery. He took a crack to the base plant but thankfully he is okay! I have to get some epoxy today and make the repair. I'm extremely thankful it will not compromise the performance or function its just cosmetic damage. That being said I may sand the repair smooth and shoot the base plate with some green paint or something to make it disappear.

Well I'm gonna get off here, we are going to drive about 1.5 hrs away to look at a house that we might be able to rent to own. The city its in isn't anything special but its should have better work options when I go back, or for my wife. The house looks really sweet actually, it wouldn't likely be a place to live the rest of our lives, but could be a good place to build equity and credit for the next 4-5 years. The biggest thing that is making us go alll the way to look at it is the back yard. The people that own it had kids, and the back yard has a huge sad box and I believe 2 playground type structures from the pictures. Its also completely fenced in which would be nice for hanging out back there. My current back yard is along the side of a busy street with just a chain link fence around it. We rarely hangout out there, theres no shade, and it feels like being in a fish tank with everyone driving by watching you. Anyway the rest of the house looks pretty nice from the pictures so we are gonna take a look at it. I wasn't planning on moving just yet but if its the right place I'll figure it out! Who doesn't love moving 10 + plants that are 4 weeks flower  :facepalm:, along with all the rest and a 2.5 ft sq ww mother. Time to buy more rubber maid totes  and a couple rolls of duck tape. I'll try to get pictures tonight when I'm down stairs. I'm gonna get some joints rolled for the car ride and talk to you guys later!

 TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

Good luck with the house.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah bro it sucks sometimes (pain) wise, but other then that its cool. Just gotta be super careful & wear hightop shoes! Lol. I have been putting the surgery off! Haha.. and I can't remember if I had told you or not, but I am a 10 yr opiate addict. And proud to say 5 years clean!  and can say that "bud" helped me to overcome it all! That and along with the help of my wife.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 15, 2013)

Equity........yes........good


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I'm scared as hell to have to move everything, and how its all gonna work out, but I put a deposit on the house today. We are gonna rent it for 6 months or so and as long as we still want to prolly rent to own it. Its got a huge completely fenced back yard for my daughter to play in, a playhouse thing, a sand box. The basement is decent for my work and should be ok. The rest of the house is nice, and fits our needs well. We are excited, just obviously anxious too. We've got 2 weeks to pack everything, decide how we are moving my stuff, and get ready. We are moving like the 27th-1st so its gonna happen fast. lol I'm gonna be as busy as some of you guys are all the time . Well I'm wiped out been a long day I'll see you guys in the morning.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 16, 2013)

Congradulations man, the place sounds great. I just moved a plant the other day. It was in a five gallon container and i just threw a garbage bag over it and put it on the seat of the car. Id say you could probably do kinda the same with your girls if you just put a bunch of them in a box and put a bag over the top. Maybe a garbage can depending on how big they are. You just have to get them out to the uhaul right?


----------



## Kite High (Jun 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well I'm scared as hell to have to move everything, and how its all gonna work out, but I put a deposit on the house today. We are gonna rent it for 6 months or so and as long as we still want to prolly rent to own it. Its got a huge completely fenced back yard for my daughter to play in, a playhouse thing, a sand box. The basement is decent for my work and should be ok. The rest of the house is nice, and fits our needs well. We are excited, just obviously anxious too. We've got 2 weeks to pack everything, decide how we are moving my stuff, and get ready. We are moving like the 27th-1st so its gonna happen fast. lol I'm gonna be as busy as some of you guys are all the time . Well I'm wiped out been a long day I'll see you guys in the morning.


That's cool bro. It's gonna be a good thing.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 16, 2013)

Good Luck TC, As they say in the acting fraternity---break a leg man.......no wait.....damn


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks fellas! Bilbo I really don't want to break anything else right now, I'm still healing up form the last time lol, but I appreciate the sentiment . 

Thanks Kite I sure hope so. I'm very anxious about having to rebuild a room, and in a short period of time 2 days. 

Ninja what I should be able to do for most of is what I have in the past and use rubber maid totes stood on end and duck taped shut. I will have a moving truck for us to use so the plan is to load those first hide them behind the rest of the stuff, and then unload them last after my help has left. Then I can spend the next 2 days in the basement while my wife sets up the house. Its worked ok in the past, though I've never moved any thing this far into flower before. Its certainly not when I would have choosen to move, but its when we found a nice place so we'll make it work.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

I am soooo far behind  all these words are daunting! sorry! 
I'll have to start now though, so forgive me for not knowing what the hell is going on lol


Edit: Wish I was around to help ya out! You'll just have to stick with it but you will make it. It will be nice when your settled in,,, do what you can to try and enjoy all this.

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

It's all good bro the pages add up fast some times and I can ramble sometimes when I'm typing. Other then moving nothing big to catch up on . But ya I'm gonna try to enjoy it, and use the chance to make some changes and improvements I hope. I'm considering buying some tents temporarily until we decide if we are gonna buy it. Then if we do there is a room separated in the basement that could work great but would need a lot of work. It was from back when the house had oil heat and was used for the oil storage. It's closed off right now. They said it had dirt floors and was dirty and creepy so they closed it off. I'm picturing digging down the dirt floor burying a res in the ground and putting in a nice well drained sub floor. It seems like it would be about a 10x10 which would great for flowering! Then I could put my veg room elsewhere. There's also a perfect spot outside for some raised Getty beds !


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Woo! Sounds Fun TC! There's nothing like designing your own room from top to bottom! I'm positively green with envy!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

Eh don't turn green on me MR , I won't have the money to really build it out for while. Just gonna be able to rough it in and get it up and running. hehe but if I do buy the house and build out a the room the way I'm thinking I gaurentee I'm gonna be smiling ear to ear for awhile. Should I be worried about how the room will look 4-5 years down the road if we try to sell the house, or just pass it off as an indoor veggy garden?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hell yeah bro! Or you could amend the soil, and add in all the good stuff and whatnot & plant right smack in the ground! Would save you a hell of a lot on buckets/ air pots, and soil! Haha..  



Thundercat said:


> It's all good bro the pages add up fast some times and I can ramble sometimes when I'm typing. Other then moving nothing big to catch up on . But ya I'm gonna try to enjoy it, and use the chance to make some changes and improvements I hope. I'm considering buying some tents temporarily until we decide if we are gonna buy it. Then if we do there is a room separated in the basement that could work great but woul need a lot of work. It was from back when the house had oil heat and was used for the oil storage. It's closed off right now. They said it had dirt floors and was dirty and creepy so they closed it off. I'm picturing digging down the dirt floor burying a Ezra in the ground and putting in a nice well drained sub floor. It seems like it would be about a 10x10 which would great for flowering! The I could put my veg room elsewhere. There's also a perfect spot outside for some raised Getty beds !


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

Hehe I hadn't considered that, its an interesting idea.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 17, 2013)

Or you could dig it out, lay concrete w pony walls and work from there....the skys the limit right?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Or you could dig it out, lay concrete w pony walls and work from there....the skys the limit right?



Haha! Well, I guess you could say that. But in reality its his ceiling that's the "limit".. 

Hahaha...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2013)

Hehehe well said Dank he's got you there Ninja . 

I was thinking dig it down 6-8 inchs just to allow me to do some sort of drainage even if it was just 6 inchs of stone instead of dirt. Then I was thinking about sinking my res right down into the floor so the top was about 1-2 inchs above whatever I did as a sub floor. I really gotta get in the room to see whats even possible. The only thing I was thinking against using the floor as an actual dirt place to plant is that I'm kinda afraid it might draw pests into my basement. I don't know so many options if we buy it, I'll just have to decide what to do. A big reason I've wanted a bigger room was so that i can also try some different stuff. I can keep my current setup, and also start to toy with other ideas, perhaps something vertical, perhaps soil like I've talked about. I'm kinda excited about the cabinets on the walls I might turn them into clone cabinets. I was thinking about mylaring the inside and mounting a bunch of floros in there, and then perhaps a fan mounted at one end to blow right on down the shelves. If I set up all of the cabinets like that I could literally fit prolly 500 clones  in them they are pretty good size! Not that I would ever have or need to have that many clones, now seedlings for a breeding project might be a different story hehe. Lol no I won't be going crazy like that unless I get to a legal state.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 17, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Or you could dig it out, lay concrete w pony walls and work from there....the skys the limit right?


Ok i take it back lol i ment chinas the limit hahahaaaaa


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2013)

Its funny you say that, I joked with my wife about digging a second room underneith that room, and putting in a floor with a trap door or something, but that would be very expensive and a ton of work.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 17, 2013)

Rome wasnt built in a day either


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Its funny you say that, I joked with my wife about digging a second room underneith that room, and putting in a floor with a trap door or something, but that would be very expensive and a ton of work.



Hey bro, those "Dooms Day" people do this very thing! I think there's even a show about all of them getting ready for doomsday.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2013)

I got clones done tonight, and it was pretty interesting. I didn't end up with a single WW, or strawberry clone. I managed 4 SDG, 4 Cindy, 1 CJ I decided to keep it , all 3 powernaps, the big extrema, and I cloned the Sin's OG that was growing out alternating nodes already. It had a secondary branch that was reaching straight up like it wanted to take over so I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Its not a huge clone but looks great and is the first of her kind in my garden. Once these clones are rooted and in cups I'm certain that most of the other testers will be ready to be cloned. Maybe not all the platinum delights, but at least most of the Sin's OG. I will prolly do one more picture update before I move, maybe some tear down pics on moving day if I think of it. Then we'll see what I come up with for a new room. 

Night guys TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey bro... when digging make sure you don't undermine the walls of the structure above. You want to test and see how far down the walls go into the ground... see where they are buried to. Don't want to be digging out below the walls footings. Dig out say a 6 inch section to see what you are going to run into.

Wish I was there to help as well. Exciting times.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2013)

Hehe I'm glad you mentioned it, but thankfully it had crossed my mind. That was one of the big reasons I was only thinking about going down like 6 inchs, and also the biggest reason that digging a sub basement was totally a joke . You know once all your craziness is over if you and the family wanna take a trip east your always welcome bud!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2013)

That sub basement was what had me over here like AHHHHHHH! If you do end up digging... I would get a board that will cross the room and when you are finished digging put the board as a cross beam at the lowest point, holding the walls out against each other. Just so they don't think about creeping in.

And thanks.  We like trips.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2013)

I know you guys do and hell I'm alot closer then the UK, though the UK is prolly WAY cooler! I like the brace idea too, I might even be able to find an old piece of rail road .


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 18, 2013)

Whats up fellas .


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey reklaw hows it going man! I've been out getting boxes today, and trying to find a truck. Also trying to round up some more cash to make everything easier in the move process. I sold an AC last night, tryin to sell a trailer, my big screen, a couple other things maybe. We'll see if we have any biters.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey reklaw hows it going man! I've been out getting boxes today, and trying to find a truck. Also trying to round up some more cash to make everything easier in the move process. I sold an AC last night, tryin to sell a trailer, my big screen, a couple other things maybe. We'll see if we have any biters.



Glad 2 hear ya got some clones though bro..  I had took 2 of the Original Berry and both made it.  I am happy about that. Hey, I just did a picture update incase you wanted to check that set out.  
I plan on taking a few clones off the White Urkle, and the China Yunnan. Hadn't took any of the White Urkle yet, but have 1 rooted China Yunnan clone going in the kitchen window seal..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning...well afternoon guys! We are just cleaning house, and starting to pack today. IT BEGINS!

Sounds good Dank. So I really don't know what to say, but none of my HHB or 8 bombs have done anything. I had scraped the edges, and the shells were cracked when I put them in the peat, but no tap roots or anything man. I guess they didn't like me or something. I'm bummed I didn't get to try em out, but I"ve got so much else going its not a huge deal. I think my Sinmint order will be here today or tomorrow, it left Chicago yesterday and I'm praying it doesn't have green tape on it when it gets here .


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been using the paper towel method and drenching them in a Rapid Start solution (GH) and i've had 100% success rate! even with seeds that def didn't look like they were going to make it ! It might be worth a shot for the ones givin' you trouble!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2013)

I may have 4 got to mention I use "Rapid Start" on all my beans aswell bro. Been doing it for a good while now. 
I can see where it makes a huge diference! Do you have anymore of them ?: 



Thundercat said:


> Morning...well afternoon guys! We are just cleaning house, and starting to pack today. IT BEGINS!
> 
> Sounds good Dank. So I really don't know what to say, but none of my HHB or 8 bombs have done anything. I had scraped the edges, and the shells were cracked when I put them in the peat, but no tap roots or anything man. I guess they didn't like me or something. I'm bummed I didn't get to try em out, but I"ve got so much else going its not a huge deal. I think my Sinmint order will be here today or tomorrow, it left Chicago yesterday and I'm praying it doesn't have green tape on it when it gets here .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> I've been using the paper towel method and drenching them in a Rapid Start solution (GH) and i've had 100% success rate! even with seeds that def didn't look like they were going to make it ! It might be worth a shot for the ones givin' you trouble!



Right on! That shit really works! Lol..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll look into the rapid start stuff in the future. These and the Sinmints are the first time I've ever had beans completely not germ. I've had 1 of 4-5 not come up or 1/16 like with my testers, but never an issue like those sinmints gave me or these seeds have. I don't have any more sadly I had put my back ups in already. On the plus side my usps tracking updated and my package is in the closest major city to me, so I'm thinking maybe tomorrow, though knowing how hard those guys "work" it will prolly be friday.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

I found out about it when my buddies at the grow shop gave me a sample and it has been a serious help! I have a few extra bottles if you'd like to send me one! Lol at the rate they're givin'em out I bet you could just ask for one and they'd give it to you


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks MR I'm sure I can get a sample no problem. 

So I'm about to sit down and watch ducktales with my daughter before bed. Ya she's up late tonight....


----------



## Kite High (Jun 20, 2013)

G'nite broski


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol night man. I'm just now crashing for some reason I was up most of the night watching Mcguyver.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Damn, that guy can escape any situation with a paper clip, piece of gum, and a spark plug. Hes the coolest dude ever!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

Well my package arrived, but didn't have any beans in it. I'm annoyed by that, but Pissed because the assholes thought it would be funny to put a little note inside with sad face that said "oh shit" on it. I don't care if it these guys job to open my package its not their fucking job to be smart asses, or to try to be funny. I've already written an email to attitude about the gaurentee, but since I'm moving to a new house in a week, I need to get another address now before I can have them resent . I'm also not impressed with the fact that attitude packed the tshirt, the crush proof tin, and beans all into the smallest possible enveloppe they could have there is no way it wasn't bulging at the seams. I commented on that in the email as well. Last time this happened they reshipped the package within 24 hrs. Sadly this time my regular sinmints are out of stock so I'll have to get the feminized ones, and I lost out on the tangerine power freebies I'm sure. I asked them nicely to do something for me since I had ordered for the june promo and the other promos too. We'll see that happens when I send the email this afternoon once I get my buddies address.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Thooooose elusive sin mints huh??......one day soon hopefully


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks MR I'm sure I can get a sample no problem.
> 
> So I'm about to sit down and watch ducktales with my daughter before bed. Ya she's up late tonight....


I got the Rapid Start in that Performance box from GH. That's how I 1st found out about it. I was reading the directions on ech bottle, then seen on the side of the RS "can be used during germination"!   wnet off! Haha.. so I tried it, and haven't looked back..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 20, 2013)

NOPE!! Chuck Norris is! Haha


Ninjabowler said:


> Damn, that guy can escape any situation with a paper clip, piece of gum, and a spark plug. Hes the coolest dude ever!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 20, 2013)

Holly SHIT!! Damn bro! I hate to hear that.. don't tell me that this was your 400$ order!!! I did read that post correctly didn't I? ?: wowww!! I'm pissed with ya! ASSHOLES! They take there "jobs" alittle far! Know a few people like that with alittle pull! I laugh at um.. haha.. 
Anyways, I've ordered from the tude more times then I can remember & theve always took care of issues that come up. And I had ordered the "T-shirt & tin" aswell, guaranteed shippingg I believe. And when I received my package it was freaking huge!! However I did get the beans with/in the tin. It was when they had the3re "Birthday" promo. Got a nice score on that 1.  I know that they'll make it right with ya though bro. Still sucks ass though!! Sorry buddy.. 






Thundercat said:


> Well my package arrived, but didn't have any beans in it. I'm annoyed by that, but Pissed because the assholes thought it would be funny to put a little note inside with sad face that said "oh shit" on it. I don't care if it these guys job to open my package its not their fucking job to be smart asses, or to try to be funny. I've already written an email to attitude about the gaurentee, but since I'm moving to a new house in a week, I need to get another address now before I can have them resent . I'm also not impressed with the fact that attitude packed the tshirt, the crush proof tin, and beans all into the smallest possible enveloppe they could have there is no way it wasn't bulging at the seams. I commented on that in the email as well. Last time this happened they reshipped the package within 24 hrs. Sadly this time my regular sinmints are out of stock so I'll have to get the feminized ones, and I lost out on the tangerine power freebies I'm sure. I asked them nicely to do something for me since I had ordered for the june promo and the other promos too. We'll see that happens when I send the email this afternoon once I get my buddies address.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well my package arrived, but didn't have any beans in it. I'm annoyed by that, but Pissed because the assholes thought it would be funny to put a little note inside with sad face that said "oh shit" on it. I don't care if it these guys job to open my package its not their fucking job to be smart asses, or to try to be funny. I've already written an email to attitude about the gaurentee, but since I'm moving to a new house in a week, I need to get another address now before I can have them resent . I'm also not impressed with the fact that attitude packed the tshirt, the crush proof tin, and beans all into the smallest possible enveloppe they could have there is no way it wasn't bulging at the seams. I commented on that in the email as well. Last time this happened they reshipped the package within 24 hrs. Sadly this time my regular sinmints are out of stock so I'll have to get the feminized ones, and I lost out on the tangerine power freebies I'm sure. I asked them nicely to do something for me since I had ordered for the june promo and the other promos too. We'll see that happens when I send the email this afternoon once I get my buddies address.


stinkin bastards.. i'd love to steal summin of theirs and leave a ty note.... see how they like it!! gutted for ya m8


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that man i'd be fumin' !!!! The note was def. unnecessary!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> stinkin bastards.. i'd love to steal summin of theirs and leave a ty note.... see how they like it!! gutted for ya m8


I see your growing "Bella" huh ?: I have did 2 in the past grows w/pics on the grow thread..  
I cropped 1 out already, and the Bella(2) is still flowering. I swear though, I think I had 2 diferent phenos of the strain!! Cause reason why I believe this is bc the 1st flowered way to fast (not that I didn't like it) lol, and the 2nd one "Bella(2) " is running more true to the description given by the seedbank I got the seedds from. Also the 1st one looked to more so Indica dom, where the 2nd one is more so Sativa dom.. go figure..  we ort to compare grow notes on this strain, and compare nutes used (weight) harvested & all that!! Would be super interesting... give me a hollar if it sounds like it would interest you bro.. 

Dank.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well my package arrived, but didn't have any beans in it. I'm annoyed by that, but Pissed because the assholes thought it would be funny to put a little note inside with sad face that said "oh shit" on it. I don't care if it these guys job to open my package its not their fucking job to be smart asses, or to try to be funny. I've already written an email to attitude about the gaurentee, but since I'm moving to a new house in a week, I need to get another address now before I can have them resent . I'm also not impressed with the fact that attitude packed the tshirt, the crush proof tin, and beans all into the smallest possible enveloppe they could have there is no way it wasn't bulging at the seams. I commented on that in the email as well. Last time this happened they reshipped the package within 24 hrs. Sadly this time my regular sinmints are out of stock so I'll have to get the feminized ones, and I lost out on the tangerine power freebies I'm sure. I asked them nicely to do something for me since I had ordered for the june promo and the other promos too. We'll see that happens when I send the email this afternoon once I get my buddies address.


http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d40_cannabisseedsseedbank.html


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll check them out Kite thanks. Its frustrating too cus there are only certain strains I would bother with ordering and had to order those from attitude. This is gonna be my last seed order for a while too, so I just want to get it over with. I've got a bunch of genetics from the cup still to run, and alot of work to be done with these testers, and my power naps to make the most of them all. 

So I can't remember if I mentioned it before but were I'm gonna be moving is withing a short driving distance of michigan so hopefully in the future I can make some friends up there and have more access to things with out having to order.


----------



## Malacath (Jun 21, 2013)

Dude that sucks about the order!! It was probably the metal tin container that spooked em with all this ricin bullshit fear mongering going around. I always order with shirt and original breeder packs. Last year when i ordered for their october promo i ordered late and they ran out of promo seeds so they gave me a whole pack of OG Kush from reserva privada. I already have a pretty good OG on deck so ill probably hang onto those for like 5 years or so. Plus like 2 seeds of whatever they had left of the promo. They came thru. You should try Granddaddy purps seeds their phantom cookies looks legit. Have em substitute those sinmints if they can. Anyways yeah my beans got to me in 8 days and im in NorCal pretty good last time it took 10. 

Good Luck G !


----------



## Malacath (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh yeah just saw a video on youtube of some guy killing like 7 or so girl scout cookies from bc bud depot. They all hermied on him like my recent grow fail Pfffft! I dunno man those fems are kinda jank. Anyways lates!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2013)

It seems as though the universe is conspiring against you growing sinmints TC. If something happens with the next batch I think I'd take it as a sign and move on. There are lots of nice strains out there you know.

And I fucking love Duck Tales!!!! It's gonna be fun to have a kid.

Excited as hell for you about the move. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys well this was the email I had waiting this morning:

Hi There
I am sorry to see this &#8211; they must have such boring jobs if this is what they have to resort to make their day go faster! Ill be happy to get this reshipped to the new address for you &#8211; may I send it signature required?

Many Thanks,
Jodie @ The Attitude


Just what I expected . Jodie was great last time, I imagine she'll respond to the email I sent her, and then I'll have a new shipping notice in my email by the end of the day I think. Trust me after all this if I have issues with the Sinmints it will be the end of that project. Honestly I'm just as excited about the electric lemon G as the Sinmints. 

Malacath I've read alot of comments places about people having hermi issues with various GSC cuts/copies. That was a big reason I wasn't in any hurry to try growing any, but when all this started with getting the Sinmints in CO it just stirred a fire to try them.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad 2 hear you got some good news bro.  that's always an up. And I was doing some searching on strains and found "Electric Fruit Punch". Have you've seen that one ?: looks super dank & from what I've read on it, it is! But you know how all these descriptions are now. Hell there all built up to be "killer" per say. I guess just a way for them to promote there genetics. But the EFP looks really good imo.. 



Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys well this was the email I had waiting this morning:
> 
> Hi There
> I am sorry to see this &#8211; they must have such boring jobs if this is what they have to resort to make their day go faster! Ill be happy to get this reshipped to the new address for you &#8211; may I send it signature required?
> ...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It seems as though the universe is conspiring against you growing sinmints TC. If something happens with the next batch I think I'd take it as a sign and move on. There are lots of nice strains out there you know.
> 
> And I fucking love Duck Tales!!!! It's gonna be fun to have a kid.
> 
> Excited as hell for you about the move. Good luck with everything.


Amen to this. Ive been waiting to see a sinmints plant for like two months now and not a single one yet. Ffs man, i hope this one works out or im with jig 1000%. Put it all behind you.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol, you guys crack me up . Its gonna be all good, I just got my new confirmation email already. My new package will be in the mail by the end of today or by tomorrow without a doubt, and just like last time I"m sure this one will go through. I also told them to make a change in their shipping method this time so it should be more inconspicuous. So I'm feeling good, still bummed I didn't get the reg beans but oh well. I'll look into that electric fruit punch dank who breeds it, you got a link?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=buds;action=display;num=1263338915

Shows pics of it. 

Where to order seeds. 
Its down in the MODERN HIGH OCTANE MARIJUANA STRAINS the 3rd one down I believe. They also have some other great strains! I want to get the Blue Hawian.  
http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2013)

Pretty sweet genetics they've got I may look more at them in the future. Honestly I think this will be my last bean order for awhile, thats why I got more Cindy beans so I can make sure I've got my bases covered. I've got plenty of beans to cover my next couple years of runs, and thats if I don't get any more testers, and keep working with new strains. I ran my WW for so many years without doing any new genetics, these beans will prolly last me the next 5 years....I better put them all in the fridge at the new house.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Heard good things about the Electric lemon.
Did it have the green tape on your package?
The ratbasterds,Are probly gonna grow em or
sell em!!!!!!
Beech

*


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 2708517View attachment 2708516
View attachment 2708515
Just got some free beans from the dispensary I'm growing for.
Are the germination rates really that bad..? 
And I'm sorry to hear about the rippers. Those are some cold blooded assholes. It's fucked up enough to steal someone's beans, but to write something like that pisses me off.
Good luck with your new beans. I wish you a plentiful harvest.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice score cranky! Good luck with them, let me know how it goes for ya. I only had 3 of them in the first place. Dankster had a few that didn't germ as well though. All we can do it try .


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Nice score cranky! Good luck with them, let me know how it goes for ya. I only had 3 of them in the first place. Dankster had a few that didn't germ as well though. All we can do it try .


Thanks Thundercat, but I won't be growing them until my harvest ends. I simply have no space. 
Both of my tents are filled at the moment, and at the rate that my veg tent is going, I had to give a couple of my clones away :nuetral:
I'll probably be running them the grow after the next grow. 
Dank had 7 and you had 3, that makes it 0/10. That seems like pretty bad odds... It's making me doubt the sinmint hype a bit... But eh, we'll never know until we see it..
If I don't get at least 2 bitches sprout out of the 15 I have, I'll never be running SinCity's gear again, and neither will my dispensary. They're contemplating about selling SC gear but want to see how it turns out first. That's why they gave me the free beans.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I will say don't give up on SinCity just because of the sinmints. Its a new strain and its possible they are having issues with it... I don't know. I will say of the other 19 seeds from them I started only 1 didn't come up, and the rest are growing great.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

Take care tc


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm trying to Kite , you leaving or something?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't leave bro!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not going any where, accept to pick my daughter up from grandmas . Then to get some breakfast and back to packing and shit for the rest of the day. Hope everyone is Haveing a great Saturday morning see you guys this afternoon!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2013)

Say hi to grandma.  Have a good one bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Apparently I was wrong, just went to get breakfast, mom is going over to grandmas for the afternoon! Which = I don't have to go there !


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Well I'm gonna be trying this! I've been looking for away to change the texture of my alcohol extractions so they are easier to handle, and came across this https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/665019-high-times-guide-cleaner-concentrate.html very good info, and all organic beautiful extracts.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

hmmm will read! Thx for the heads up


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well hell yeah! Lol. 

I look into that bro.. 
What's up Rabbit ?: haha..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Now that's what I'm talking bout!! Haha.. damn that butaine free budder looks great!!! Only thing is bro I have this damn phone & can't even seen half of the instructions at all cause its to fuzzy. You wouldn't happen to have a diferent link to BUDDERKINGS process would ya ?: it would help me out tons bro! Thanks. 
Dank


Thundercat said:


> Well I'm gonna be trying this! I've been looking for away to change the texture of my alcohol extractions so they are easier to handle, and came across this https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/665019-high-times-guide-cleaner-concentrate.html very good info, and all organic beautiful extracts.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> hmmm will read! Thx for the heads up


I read it, got like half way through and my A.D.D. was kickin my ass all the way through, then i got to the part where you have to use a vacume pump and that plan went out the window. I dont have a vacume pump darn it


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2013)

Harbor freight has brake bleeder kits (hand vacuum pump) for $23. There is the deluxe version for $37 (which I have). They also have an electric vacuum pump for $16. Then you just need a mason jar with a hole in the lid.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry I don't have the direct link Dank, it was in this months issue of hightimes. I'm gonna be goinng to get one tonight or tomorrow.

Ninja you don't have to use a vacuum which is one of the things that drew me to it, thats just one option for drying it, the other option is just a few minutes in the oven. It seemed like the vacuum oven he talked about would be for bigger batchs maybe?

I've been very close to buying one of those electric ones form there Jig, just havn't crossed that bridge yet. I'm working with small enough amounts that the mason jar should work fine for my chamber for now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a Mighty Vac hand pump deal and I used it when I made BHO. I didn't read that article you posted yet so I don't know what they use it for with alcohol stuff. It works alright, but it does get tiresome pumping the thing over and over. And the handles are prone to break if you aren't one who's careful with things.

I seriously can't take smoking concentrates, I'm just too lightweight. Puts me to bed for too long. I love making all sorts of extracts, but they just sit around gathering dust until I finally give it away.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Hehe, I enjoyed the oil this first times I made it, but I've really been enjoying it more since I got the nail rig for the DR. Seems like when I was at the cup, and since that when I smoke the oil it get super high, but that when I start to come down is when I crash. At the cup I never felt tired or run down after dab after dab of everything under the sun, but then once I left both nights about an hour later after my body started to chill and relax and I started to come down from the earlier dabs I'd imagine, I crashed! Like nothing I could do to stay awake other then keep walking kinda crashed . Honestly though I give away more edibles then I eat when I make them. Your welcome to vacuum pack all your trim for the next year and save it for me till one of us comes to visit the other lol. I'd eventually love to have a collection of little jars with a bunch of different oils, waxes, hashishs in them. I think it would be awesome to open a small tackle box and have a different strain or texture inn each spot. Well I'm of to put my daughter to bed, wish me luck I never know hows its gonna go.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Its cool bro.  hey! Let me ask you something though.. ?: when your talking bouts a "vacuum pump" is it just a "vac" say like to cleans out da car ?: lol.. never made it with a vacuum & wouldn't even knlow where the hell 2 start! If I had something to go by, I am sure I could wing it a few x's & get it right after a few runs. 



Thundercat said:


> Hehe, I enjoyed the oil this first times I made it, but I've really been enjoying it more since I got the nail rig for the DR. Seems like when I was at the cup, and since that when I smoke the oil it get super high, but that when I start to come down is when I crash. At the cup I never felt tired or run down after dab after dab of everything under the sun, but then once I left both nights about an hour later after my body started to chill and relax and I started to come down from the earlier dabs I'd imagine, I crashed! Like nothing I could do to stay awake other then keep walking kinda crashed . Honestly though I give away more edibles then I eat when I make them. Your welcome to vacuum pack all your trim for the next year and save it for me till one of us comes to visit the other lol. I'd eventually love to have a collection of little jars with a bunch of different oils, waxes, hashishs in them. I think it would be awesome to open a small tackle box and have a different strain or texture inn each spot. Well I'm of to put my daughter to bed, wish me luck I never know hows its gonna go.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

Electric sparks and explosive gases dont mix unless your doing it on purpose.

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/02/12/hash-oil-explosions-alert-from-u-s-fire-administration/


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok. Found this video, helped me to understand the process alittle more. Guess I would make the bho like normal, then purge with the system. The guy in the video has a nice sytem, but I'm sure you can make alittle homemade system using a mason jar for smaller scale batches.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdHUn5Ilu6I


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;bsfXYH-s8sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bsfXYH-s8sc#at=409[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2013)

This is why I don't use Butane Whodat! Also why I wanna try evaping in my new backyard now that I will have 7 ft fences.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> This is why I don't use Butane Whodat! Also why I wanna try evaping in my new backyard now that I will have 7 ft fences.




Yeah but say if its purged twice or more wouldn't just about all of the butaine vap off it ?:


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2013)

The thing about butane for me isn't about the health risks after really. It's more the risk of blowing up your house like whodat was mentioning. I may give butane a try at the new house now that I have a nice place to work outside. That was always my biggest hangup with it. Now that being said the guy in the article uses organic grain alcohol for his solvent and does a multie wash in a freezer. That is the first thing I will be trying, I think it will increase my yield over a single wash without a doubt. Then I will be evaping at a lower temp to try to preserve more terpenes. This will take more time but if the flavor is noticeably better it will be worth it. If not ill be going back to my current method for the sack of speed. Then thirdly ill be buying a vac pump and seeing what kind of changes that makes the the product. I've got about 4-5 oz of bubba trim left for these experiments so that I can make comparisons with all the same material. Then I'll have several oz of ww trim to try and see what it does. Along the way I very we'll may break out the drill and try buddering some up too just to see what it's like, but I've been reading that budder can be a pain to dab since it tends to crumble. So many experiments so to do, I've got years to catch up on cus I'm getting to this game late.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll sit over here smoking bowls while watching you mess with all this


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol sorry I forgot to say good morning to everyone  hope your Sunday is warm and sunny! We've got a wedding reception to go to and a birthday party this afternoon.... Gonna be a busy day. Then less then a week to move :facepalm:. Nah it should be all right just a few busy days. I do wish I had a carpenter friend to help me put this room up. We gotta do it the major stuff all in one day and my right hand/arm are far from high use. But I've got at least one guy to help maybe 2. 

Ok before I type another wall of text none of you stoners will read  Ill say  hope you guys have a great day and ill catch ya later!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

You do have a carpenter friend  he just lives kinda far away lol Have a good busy day! Its nice over here,,, the webber is calling me!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2013)

Weeeeeeelll you know your more then welcome to take a road trip up here for friday, thats the build day . I can't pay for anything, but I can gaurantee you won't lack for anything to smoke all weekend, and we'll get the food while your here, hehe! I tried to get my brother to come help with the build but his daughter is moving the same weekend near him.

But seriously have fun grilling out, that is another reason I am super excited about this new house, I'm gonna have a nice patio area in the back to grill and eat on. If we buy the place I'm already making plans to put up a deck above the patio off the upstairs bedroom.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 23, 2013)

Damn TC i love putting rooms together, id help ya if i was your neighbor no prob bro. I wish i was there.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2013)

I know ninja, your always very helpful  I appreciate it. I enjoy doing it, just wish I was in better shape for it right now, this all happened very quickly.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds good! What time ?: haha.. I got my carpenter belt & toolbox ready bro! Haha.. use to do a lot of framing etc', had a grangfather that showed me all the know how when it came to building stuff! Haha..  




Thundercat said:


> Weeeeeeelll you know your more then welcome to take a road trip up here for friday, thats the build day . I can't pay for anything, but I can gaurantee you won't lack for anything to smoke all weekend, and we'll get the food while your here, hehe! I tried to get my brother to come help with the build but his daughter is moving the same weekend near him.
> 
> But seriously have fun grilling out, that is another reason I am super excited about this new house, I'm gonna have a nice patio area in the back to grill and eat on. If we buy the place I'm already making plans to put up a deck above the patio off the upstairs bedroom.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I know ninja, your always very helpful  I appreciate it. I enjoy doing it, just wish I was in better shape for it right now, this all happened very quickly.




No joke bro. I don't know about "Friday" per say, but I could take a little rd trip Saturday, and help you out! I would LOVE a nice grilled out cheeseburger. Haha.. would come Friday, but the wife doesn't get paid till Saturday. That's my only hold up...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 23, 2013)

Search aint workin right now so i cant get to the thread i want so ill post this song here lol, its a good song to get some work done to.......(packing maybe  lol)
[youtube]j1-xRk6llh4[/youtube]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hahaha!  your a nut bro.. a good nut though.. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2013)

I got an extra BHO tube laying around. I'm not going to be doing that again. I'd say it's not worth trying in the first place, but I am a curious one like you TC. Just have to see stuff for myself. It's really the only way to live I think.

And speaking of framing! I got the 3rd wall up on the building and things are really looking good. I'm actually quite sad that I'm nearly done framing. I'll have to do really boring stuff like roof and drywall soon. 

Happy move week buddy. (right it's this week... that's why friday is build day ?)


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmmmm! I am getting ready to purchase a "honey bee" bho extractor myself here come Monday.. what kind do you have ?: 



jigfresh said:


> I got an extra BHO tube laying around. I'm not going to be doing that again. I'd say it's not worth trying in the first place, but I am a curious one like you TC. Just have to see stuff for myself. It's really the only way to live I think.
> 
> And speaking of framing! I got the 3rd wall up on the building and things are really looking good. I'm actually quite sad that I'm nearly done framing. I'll have to do really boring stuff like roof and drywall soon.
> 
> Happy move week buddy. (right it's this week... that's why friday is build day ?)


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a glass one. I think it's the oz size deal. Worked real well for me, no complaints.


----------



## homebrew420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tc your grow has been looming real nice. Kinda skimmed through the thread. Keep up the good work. Be stopping in to check the new post here. 

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Shit Dank I really appreciate the offer but I can't ask you to drive all the way here from where your at it would have to take 10-12 hours man. I really love all you guys, your always here to offer some support when things get stressful, or just for some great laughs along the way !

Jig I was just looking at the pictures of the room, its looking great man I'm really impressed. My wife was asking me if when I built permanently if it would be any cheaper to use block for the main wall so it looked like the rest of the basement walls. I laughed out loud at her, not because f the price, but because of the amount of work it would be to build an additional block wall inside my basement rather then using wood. 

Good song ninja, CRAZY video!

Thanks homebrew, its been a fun couple years for sure! I hope the next several have even more in store!

I don't know if I have ever shared any of my musical tastes with you guys. I was just watching some videos after that one so I thought I'd post a few to give you guys a taste of the stuff I love to listen to!


One of my favorite bands of all times is called "the Teaparty" They are amazing, lots of Zepplin, Doors, and eastern influences, very deep lyrics, and some fantastic instrument playing. These guys are truely MUSICIANS, and ARTISTs!

This first one isn't the whole song, but a great guitar intro that lets you get a feel for the lead singer Jeff Martin. 
[video=youtube;aJ32-IHobOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=aJ32-IHobOU[/video]

Well I guess I have to share the others in seperate posts.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

These guys have been making amazing music since the early 90s, and to me have never sold out their passion, style or the love of their fans. I've been able to see them 3 times over the years, and at every show they make a huge point of talking to the fans, and really showing their appreciation for them. They aren't a mainstream band, and they DO NOT tour the US, so alot of people here have never gotten to enjoy their tunes. If you guys enjoy, spread the word, cus I'd love to see them stay together another 10 years or more. Here is one of the albums I fell in love with way back when.
[video=youtube;hmQ8J0D0UN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmQ8J0D0UN4[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Now finally but far from least, this album was AMAZING!! I love the eastern sound alot of their music has to it. They use tons of different instruments, sitars, many different drums, he has a harp guitar, all kinda of stuff.
[video=youtube;4_zUfnSIWyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_zUfnSIWyg[/video]

Hope you guys have a great day, I'm headed to the DR for a follow up, and then back to cleaning and packing.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok I stumbled across this one too, which shows off some of Jeff's amazing musical talents. I almost drove to this show back in 2011 too. The sound quality its self itsn't the best cus the guy videoed it from the stage, but the first minute or so gives you a great taste of Jeff. The bands actual music videos are awesome too, these were just the vids I decided gave a good overview of them. 
[video=youtube;46FY8-GNip0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=46FY8-GNip0[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Well guys another day, another......dab hehe I like it!

Dr went well I should be off these pills within the next month I think. 

Its amazing how much stuff you accumulate over time living in the same place for awhile. Then when you start packing, and sorting through what you really wanna keep and get rid of its just alot! Things are going ok....gonna be a long next couple days we need to hustle. I'm still gonna get some pics before we move just not sure exactly when . Everything is doing pretty well. I had a few plants in flower get a bit of a def I believe from staying to wet, I tried to raise the roots up and put another layer of rocks underneath to help. They are still doing ok, but won't get max yield. The rest are looking great. The Cindy will actually be getting cut the day we move, that will happen to be day 52. Sooo I get to figure out how I'm gonna dry in the new house right away too!!! Anyway I'm getting ready to run down and water stuff I'll see you guys in a bit.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks 4 the marble idea TC! I am going to give it a try bro..  haha.. 
Glad to hear things went well at the doc. I'm sure you will be able to kick those pills, I did it with "ganja"!! Haha.. I hate moving! Lol.
But hey we gots 2 do what we gots to do!  
I 4 got to ask you! If I missed it, sorry. How in the world did you transport all of your girls ?:




Thundercat said:


> Well guys another day, another......dab hehe I like it!
> 
> Dr went well I should be off these pills within the next month I think.
> 
> Its amazing how much stuff you accumulate over time living in the same place for awhile. Then when you start packing, and sorting through what you really wanna keep and get rid of its just alot! Things are going ok....gonna be a long next couple days we need to hustle. I'm still gonna get some pics before we move just not sure exactly when . Everything is doing pretty well. I had a few plants in flower get a bit of a def I believe from staying to wet, I tried to raise the roots up and put another layer of rocks underneath to help. They are still doing ok, but won't get max yield. The rest are looking great. The Cindy will actually be getting cut the day we move, that will happen to be day 52. Sooo I get to figure out how I'm gonna dry in the new house right away too!!! Anyway I'm getting ready to run down and water stuff I'll see you guys in a bit.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 25, 2013)

I havn't transported them yet, its this coming weekend. I will be putting the tallest ones into my res and duct taping it shut, and the rest into rubber maid totes and taping them shut. This is how I transported plants fully flowering a few years ago with no signs of stress or issue from it. Now I will add that it was only across town last time not an hour and a half away but I don't think that will make a big difference. They are going to be some of the last things on the truck, and some of the first off so they aren't closed up any longer then they have to be.

They looked nice tonight, drinking the nutes, and bulking up now for the ones well into flower. The younger ones are stacking nodes well, and starting to fill in the sites already. A couple of my strawberries are gonna be some big ass colas for sure. I've also got another real big widow this time, and if it doesn't herm from me pinching the top then it will get to finish out cus it seems to have stopped stretching now. The CJ thats in this run is looking great, and is gonna have alot more weight on it then last time. Both the Cindys are looking good, but I think the first pheno I harvested is a bit stronger of a grower. Its leaves look perfect and the other one is showing a few signs of issues but nothing to write home about. Its getting equally nice looking buds as the first pheno so I'm sure the smoke will be just as great. 

The seedlings look great, and I will be taking clones off a bunch of them as soon as we are moved. Really if I had space I could take them now, but they will have to wait. The clones I took last week are all starting to root, even the little Sin's OG which made me very pleased. The powernap seedlings, and clones look great, the seedlings are all branching nicely after getting topped. One great thing about my new house is I'm gonna have a real size veg room to play in . I'll be able to get another light in a few months, possibly a 6-8 tube floro set up, what do you guys think? Anyway its late I'll catch you guys in the A.M. 

TC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

i dont know what you wrote, but all I can think about is mushrooms.... so here I am.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2013)

Woot... I'm so stoked for you TC! Feels so good to get rid of crap, start anew. And this may be the little one's childhood home... how exciting it all is. I feel touched you and the wife discussed my work. And I'm with you, even if it was 1/4 the price, it's too much work! And it's not really cheaper either.

Oh, and my little plants are looking real good these days. You'd think I knew what I was doing, haha. But for real I think I've finally got the hang of things a bit. Now I just have to wait for them to reveg. I should be harvesting by the time my little girl turns 2 lol.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 25, 2013)

I hear that TC! Sounds good 2 me.. (transport method).. I take it your renting an uhaul correct ?:
How long is the drive ?: if it where me, I would try & poke some breath holes in the containers, I'm sure you will! Lol
And try & open the door inbetween stops to try & atleast provide some freash air in the back of the truck or something. 
Do you plan on dosing them with anything for stress?: 



Thundercat said:


> I havn't transported them yet, its this coming weekend. I will be putting the tallest ones into my res and duct taping it shut, and the rest into rubber maid totes and taping them shut. This is how I transported plants fully flowering a few years ago with no signs of stress or issue from it. Now I will add that it was only across town last time not an hour and a half away but I don't think that will make a big difference. They are going to be some of the last things on the truck, and some of the first off so they aren't closed up any longer then they have to be.
> 
> They looked nice tonight, drinking the nutes, and bulking up now for the ones well into flower. The younger ones are stacking nodes well, and starting to fill in the sites already. A couple of my strawberries are gonna be some big ass colas for sure. I've also got another real big widow this time, and if it doesn't herm from me pinching the top then it will get to finish out cus it seems to have stopped stretching now. The CJ thats in this run is looking great, and is gonna have alot more weight on it then last time. Both the Cindys are looking good, but I think the first pheno I harvested is a bit stronger of a grower. Its leaves look perfect and the other one is showing a few signs of issues but nothing to write home about. Its getting equally nice looking buds as the first pheno so I'm sure the smoke will be just as great.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh! I don't know if you had seen the post (update) or not TC, but I had went away for the little girls b-day party & on that day it had got up to 90* here, well when I returned home, I came in and started checking on the ladies & I had 2 to pass away on me! 
The Bay 11 & Kali Mist.. I had alittle funeral for them! J/k.. haha.. I had told someone else that & they had tool it serious! ':'

I have 1 more of the Bay 11 left, plan on hanging onto it for awhile though. I had started 3 new strains last night though! These are suppose to be fast flowering strains to! 
Lord I sure hope after dealing with "Chocolate Heaven & China Yunnan".. lol..
Started Dakini Kush, Berry Bomb, & Afghan Kush x Yumbolt..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Woot... I'm so stoked for you TC! Feels so good to get rid of crap, start anew. And this may be the little one's childhood home... how exciting it all is. I feel touched you and the wife discussed my work. And I'm with you, even if it was 1/4 the price, it's too much work! And it's not really cheaper either.
> Oh, and my little plants are looking real good these days. You'd think I knew what I was doing, haha. But for real I think I've finally got the hang of things a bit. Now I just have to wait for them to reveg. I should be harvesting by the time my little girl turns 2 lol.


So glad the little plants are doing better man. I know how stressful that can be, and thats the last thing you need is more stress right now . You'll be harvesting in no time trust me. Here in another few weeks, you won't know where the time has gone. I harvested right before (like a week I think) my daughter was born if I remember correctly, but the next harvest came up soo fast!



theloadeddragon said:


> i dont know what you wrote, but all I can think about is mushrooms.... so here I am.


Well I'm not sure either, I must just make everyone think of Mushrooms when I'm around from all my talk of them . Thats ok though, they have played a big part in my life, so much that I have a psilocybin molecule tattooed on my chest.









~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that TC! Sounds good 2 me.. (transport method).. I take it your renting an uhaul correct ?:
> How long is the drive ?: if it where me, I would try & poke some breath holes in the containers, I'm sure you will! Lol
> And try & open the door inbetween stops to try & atleast provide some freash air in the back of the truck or something.
> Do you plan on dosing them with anything for stress?:


The ride is only an hour and a half, so I don't think I'll have issues with them breathing.... I'm not gonna poke any holes, as they are around 50 days into flower and will stink to high heaven once I start to move them. I have been thinking about getting some superthrive or springing for some liquid karma to dose them with right before I leave to help with the stress. That sucks about loosing those babies, but you've got so many, not a big deal. Hope the new strains turn out great man. I was reading on your thread about them earlier.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 25, 2013)

OH! I thought you had a LONG drive bro.. lol.. yeah, superthrive is good stuff! I use it on my girls after transplant, mixed up with a few other ingrediants..  I'm sure they'll be just fine bro.. 



Thundercat said:


> So glad the little plants are doing better man. I know how stressful that can be, and thats the last thing you need is more stress right now . You'll be harvesting in no time trust me. Here in another few weeks, you won't know where the time has gone. I harvested right before (like a week I think) my daughter was born if I remember correctly, but the next harvest came up soo fast!
> 
> 
> Well I'm not sure either, I must just make everyone think of Mushrooms when I'm around from all my talk of them . Thats ok though, they have played a big part in my life, so much that I have a psilocybin molecule tattooed on my chest.
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey T. Just wanted 2 let you know I did another update.  its on pg. 358 bro. Would like it if you could stop in 4 a sec & take a look.. thanks bro..
Dank


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 26, 2013)

GOOD DAY guys!

I swung by Dank the girls sure looked great, your blueberry and BM are both stacking nice man, I think I left a comment just havn't been on much. 

Busy day today and tomorrow. Still packing prolly only about 50% done......its hard to pack when your living in someplace. Lol and the 50% doesn't count my room . Going up tomorrow to get the keys, and sign the lease. Then building on Friday woot! Catch you guys later on, hope everyone has a great hump day!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks T Cat. I have no idea how the rest of my days going to turn out but that post made me smile. Easy on the wrist ole boy


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hehe you did happen to catch me back on here  I'm always glad to please. I've been making a *little and my wife got roped into helping her family for a few hours some how gah* I'm gonna be so glad once we move and there is no more of this "hey we need this or that, or come stop over" crap all the time!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 26, 2013)

Whats up guys.......
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 27, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Whats up guys.......
> Beech



What up Beech! ?: haha.. How's it growing ?:


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning guys! So I passed the hell out last night. I was packing until some time after 12. A buddy stopped over for an hour or so at 9 to smoke a blunt before we move. Then back to packing. We are getting really close to done now. I think today should do it. We are going this evening to sign the lease, and I'm gonna measure for my room then try to design something on the way home . Though I guess it won't be home much longer. Gonna be another busy day, I'm sure I'll be on and off here as I take smoke breaks ! 

Thats one extreme smiley there beech!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Morning guys! So I passed the hell out last night. I was packing until some time after 12. A buddy stopped over for an hour or so at 9 to smoke a blunt before we move. Then back to packing. We are getting really close to done now. I think today should do it. We are going this evening to sign the lease, and I'm gonna measure for my room then try to design something on the way home . Though I guess it won't be home much longer. Gonna be another busy day, I'm sure I'll be on and off here as I take smoke breaks !
> 
> Thats one extreme smiley there beech!


Glad 2 hear you've just about got it all outta the way bro!  
Btw. I wouldn't had a minded coming up.. haha.. I need a good rd trip anywasy..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2013)

I really do appreciate it man, but you would have had to drive way to far. I've got it covered I think. 

We are off to sign this lease, and I can't forget my tape measure .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 27, 2013)

good luck buddy! hope it 'measures up' to your expectations.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 28, 2013)

Well after we signed the lease we found out they have to hook up the dishwasher on saturday morning.....so my build got put off till tomorrow night I guess. Sooooo today we are packing most everything else into the truck, so all thats left tomorrow is to take down the room and move everything . Its going well!! 

Also great news I got my BEANS!!!!! I got everything I ordered originally even the regular sinmints so they must not have really been out . I also got the tangerine power freebies I was SOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice on the s33d hook up. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 28, 2013)

Going as good as I can hope for . We've got 90% loaded up, and ready to go, the only stuff left is our bed, a couple of boxes, and all my stuff. I was down there tonight cleaning up a few things, got a tab more to do in the morning and then once we get the room disassembled that will be it. My wife is gonna be cleaning things while me and my buddy work on the room. Plants are doing ok, its been real hot the last couple days, so I think its good I'm moving them and will be changing things to make the rooms stay cooler. The dehumidifier is what is killing me with the heat. I've never had one, and always got by but its too much heat with out an any extra cooling. Anyway things are going good thanks Jig! 

Well guys other then my excitement with the getting my seeds, just another day here. I'm totally gonna be stocked up on genetics after this order. There was about 15 freebies alone along with the 3 packs I actually ordered. Then I've also got everything I got at the cup in denver still as well as seeds for about everything I"ve got currently running still. I think that should hold me for at least a year or so until I find another strain I have to get . I did get some liquid karma, and dosed the girls all with it in their water tonight. I figured it might help reduce the stress of the moving. I hope it helps cus that shit isn't cheap!

Hope you guys have a great Saturday tomorrow, I'm sure I'll be on to say hi! 

Peace TC


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well after we signed the lease we found out they have to hook up the dishwasher on saturday morning.....so my build got put off till tomorrow night I guess. Sooooo today we are packing most everything else into the truck, so all thats left tomorrow is to take down the room and move everything . Its going well!!
> 
> Also great news I got my BEANS!!!!! I got everything I ordered originally even the regular sinmints so they must not have really been out . I also got the tangerine power freebies I was SOOO HAPPY!!!


RIGHT ON TC! I can't wait to see what those sinmints do for you!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol, I just hope they do something for me . I've seen others grow them on other sites, but none on RIU yet sadly.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol, I just hope they do something for me . I've seen others grow them on other sites, but none on RIU yet sadly.



then you will be able to change that then wont you


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey there TC good to hear the move is going smoothly so far... Will be great when your settled in 
So Im guessing you'll hold off on any whodat gear then hehe dont worrie I'll hang on to them for you


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2013)

Good MOrning Everybody!! Well its the big day. I'm getting awake and baked while my wife is getting tools and energy drinks. I'm trying to get pumped we'll see how that goes. Hope everyone is having a great Saturday morning. There aren't any good cartoons any more but eat a tasty breakfast and enjoy the weather . I'lll catch up with you this afternoon I imagine  

Are you kidding me whodat they would always be more then welcome and you know I'd work those into the mix. Let me get settled in and I'll PM you man!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

Hows it going so far? I know I get those days when from the moment I open my eyes it feels like its gonna be great, then things start going wrong the minute my feet touch the floor lol I hope thats NOT whats happening with you


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

good luck with the rest of the moving process! It's probably my least fav thing to do besides the actual packing!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol, I just hope they do something for me . I've seen others grow them on other sites, but none on RIU yet sadly.


Ya really right? As if you wanna call twice on the same order with total failure. Thats pretty impressive that you got the freebies you wanted even. I hope that you have the time to take lots of pics of them when they DO pop because i cant wait to see them lil shits finally.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 29, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> good luck with the rest of the moving process! It's probably my least fav thing to do besides the actual packing!


How are the new babez MR? Havent heard nething from your thread in forevaaar


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2013)

Well it took forever to get everything done but we finally got it all in the truck and ready to go! Then my daughter got sick..... So now we are crashing at the inlaws house tonight, and driving the truck up first thing in the morning. Sadly this means my plants are gonna be packed up all night but the containers aren't Air tight and thankfully it's like 70 out so it won't be too hot. Just gonna hope for the best and do what I gotta do ! Hopefully tomorrow goes smoother and I can get the new room up with out a hundred more problems. Wish me luck guys, ill see you in the morning I hate posting from my phone.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 29, 2013)

Damn life sometimes lol to bad about the little one n all. My little nugget threw up all over a booth in a thai restarant last week. It was pretty funny. Thank god for vinyl seats or i woulda felt bad. I wiped it up and nobody even noticed. WIN


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2013)

Feel better to the littlest thundercat. Hope today is goin alright. Your plants should be fine.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 1, 2013)

All i envision for the cat is champagne and fireworks tonight. The weathers been good for the last bit nehow. Cant wait for fireworkey day


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol no champagne yet, but my thunder kitten is feeling a bit better . She apparently has strep but we got her an antibiotic yesterday and her fever has been better all day today! 


All our stuff is IN the new house. None of its unpacked except some of my room stuff. I did however get up all the walls last night. I think my cooling might be better this time since I'm going to tap into the central air system. My veg room is prolly 3-4x the size of my old room, my flower room will be a little larger not posative exactly how much of the extra space will be usable for more lights but ill have more storage for different things. I'm almost back to the house now I'm gonna try to things figured out for my light and table then gotta hit lowes. The plants seem to have handled everything ok, when I unpacked them last night the totes were very wet inside but I left them open last night, even though they aren't under lights at least they could breath. Anyway I'm almost there got lots to do so ill fill you guys in more once I get on my computer again instead of the phone. 


Peace guys. TC


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 1, 2013)

Where you plan on taping into the A/C?
Might be able to help you get the most air..........Pm me if you want and get time.
Beech


----------



## Kite High (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad about the kitten feeling better! That room sounds like its gonna be killer


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 1, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Glad about the kitten feeling better! That room sounds like its gonna be killer


Your back......


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey, what's up Tc ?: Glad to hear that everythings going good 4 you. I had went on a little fishing trip, and wasn't able to really get on here & update like I had planned! Sorry bout that. I had just did an update on the thread, and posted up a few pics of the ladies, oh & the little small mouth bass I had caught. Had a really good time. 
 well, you have a great night buddy..

Dank


----------



## Malacath (Jul 1, 2013)

Good to hear about your seeds TC! Regulars too. Awsome man. I also got 2 seeds from my girl scout cookies that i saved. Even got some Og seeds too!! 
Cant wait to start my sensi seeds grow good luck on those sin mints! save a strong male.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jul 2, 2013)

Good Luck TC, been reading back a bit and theres some quality stuff going on here, no way am I going back nearly 250 pages tho,a while back it was like '' The Great Escape '' in here with folk talking about digging tunnels and all.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 2, 2013)

Hehe lol it sure has gotten long dr. Not nearly as bad as Danks thread though . 

Things are going slowly sadly didn't get what I needed to done last night but I did water the girls by hand so hopefully that helped them out. Still dealing with this phone thanks for the comments guys I should be back to the swing in the next few days. Lights and table Will be up tonight headed to Home Depot right now lowes didn't have what I needed last night .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 2, 2013)

For someone injured you sure do get alot done!





Beech


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

Lowes sucks. lol

I hope it settles down soon for you bud.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 2, 2013)

I hate moving, i bet its a box wonderland right now lol, good luck diggin your way out. I always find unopened boxes months after i move. Its kinda like christmas, i found 160 bucks in a pair of shorts the other day, oh yaa! Good times


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I hate moving, i bet its a box wonderland right now lol, good luck diggin your way out. I always find unopened boxes months after i move. Its kinda like christmas, i found 160 bucks in a pair of shorts the other day, oh yaa! Good times


Ive got a truck, with a sign in back window that sais NO MOVING,DONT ASK!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 2, 2013)

Tell ya what beech for some one injured I totally over did it tonight building my table and workin on ventalation. The wood into the ducting was the hardest shit I've ever tried to cut through. It was about 3/4 inch hard wood, but the ducting is gonna be real secure. I attached a metal flange wih some screws and I can already feel it pulling warm air out with out the fan even hooked up! 

The table turned out great I think, I made "sawhorse" legs and a 2x4 frame for the tray to sit on. It's gonna sit nice and centered under the light and almost right against one wall so ill get some better light usage that way I think. I've still got lots of little things to do but thankfully the biggest stuff is almost out of the way. The plants will be in the tray tonight but the light might not be till tomorrow. I thoroughly hoping I didn't mess my wrist back up tonight using the recip saw, but I had to get he shit done and didn't have any helpers available. It's all coming together nice and is gonna be much nicer then my last room for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

Glad you are getting some good work done. You still posting on your phone? I can't stand doing that. I unsubscribe from stuff all the time on my phone cuz I hit the wrong buttons.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2013)

I was still posting from the phone until this current post. I just sat down in bed finally and turned on the wireless hot spot so I could post form the computer. The connection isn't very fast, but doesn't need to be for RIU most of the time so it works ok. I took some pics of the new room, but can't upload them till I am on a real connection.

It was a productive day, even though I got a late start and had to work late on things, I felt like I got a good bit done. The table still needs to be un-leveled....it doesn't lean any which direction so I need to give it a slant so it drains well. I'm prolly just gonna stick a piece of 1/4 in ply wood under the back legs and call it good. I hand watered the flowering girls with some liquid karma and calmag in the water. The water at this house might be pretty decent, it tested at only 180 ppm, which is alittle more then half what my old house had (around 350). It was still pretty high PH, but not as bad as the other house either. With the stuff I added it bumped the ppm up to 550, and lowered the ph some, but not quite all the way. Once I am adding my full set of nutes, I bet the PH will be almost perfect, which also makes me tempted to try the ph perfect nutes. With my old water I had question if they would actually work cus it was so out of wack.

I set up the tray, and res though I didn't fill it yet. I was able to leave the actual lid on the res this time, I built the table to be about an inch taller then the top of the res. I'm gonna put a hole in the lid to run the hoses through but other wise it will be very light proof, and stay nice and cool all the time . I put up panda film along the 2 walls closest to the table, one is only a few inchs away the other about a foot. I tried to put it as close to the one wall as possible to maximize the reflection back on the plants. There are 6 large cabinets on the wall of the room. I split the veg and flower room to allow a cabinet in both sides . 

Oh so the ventilation is gonna be awesome I think. I mounted my duct fan into the wall between the 2 rooms, and there is a 2 foot piece of ducting between the fan and the cold air return I tapped into for my exhaust. I pulled that ducting nice and snug to allow smooth air flow. On the other side of the wall/fan there is only going to be about 10-12 inchs of ducting going into the light, and only another 10-12 inchs at the most going into the carbon filter at the other end. Its gonna flow so smooth I almost hope it doesn't pull to much air. If that happens its a great excuse to add a duct muffler after the fan . I'll have the light hung tomorrow and we'll see how it handles things. The intake to the room is just going to be passive. There are a couple spots I left "openings" that won't allow light in but will pass air. I'll have my oscillating fan, as well as a new air circulation fan going in the flower room. I'm hoping that all that will prevent any mold issues. I'm also having some work done to the gutter which will greatly help dry things up I think. Its not as wet as my last basement at all, but the moisture does come in near my room this time which sucks. I've got the dehumidifier running outside the room which is helping alot, and I'm also gonna dry lock some of the walls to try to seal things up a bit. 

Well I'm done rambling I think, theres prolly more to say but I'm falling asleep typing tonight. Hope everyone else is doing well. I can't wait to show you guys the new room I'm pretty stoked about it. Oh ya I chopped both Cindys that were ready. They had been in almost complete darkness since saturday, with out any water either. Saturday was day 52 from 12/12 so they actually went 55 days from 12/12. That is still a few days shorter then last time, and it got a bunch of dark time so we'll see if the smoke is any different. I also had to chop a strawberry that the top molded a bit on. It had been in the back of one of the totes and I guess got wet. The strawberry nugs are super dense in the first place so it was a bad combo. But there was honestly still a pretty nice amount of bud on it that was completely clean.

Ok good night for real this time !!

 TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds bitchin. Other than the makita recip jammin the bones. Id love to see ya with a muffler  it would make you happier in the long run id think. I need one lol. Hows the wife like the house? Is it everything she wanted?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2013)

She's still over whelmed with the move I think, and unpacking but she seems happier each day. One of the biggest things is its quiet for the most part, even though we are in town. Our old house was about 10 feet from the side of a road that ended up being much busier then we thought it would have been when we moved in. This place is about 25 feet off the road, and the road gets almost zero traffic. Today there were 2 ground hogs running around the neighbor hood, and then a rabbit on our front lawn, my daughter loved it!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

So happy for you...... got moved safely and everythings working out for you, and the ladies=priceless.
You know the ole saying....."Mommas not happy no ones happy"

There a backyard for the little thundercat?
Beech


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 3, 2013)

..............sssssssssss...................
.........ssssssssssssssssss..............
.......sssssssssssssssssssss............
.....sssssXXssssssssXXssssss.........
.....sssssXXssssssssXXssssss.........
.....ssssssssssssssssssssssss..........
......sssslsssssssssssslsssss...........
.......sssslssssssssssslssss.............
........sssslsssssssssslsss..............
.........ssssslsssssslssss................
............sssss___ssss.................
................ssssssss.....................


its a smiley face i made if you cant read it and its art dammit....hope ya like it TC, the last post made me smile, and that much lol glad to hear things are good and ive worn out the effectiveness of multiple smiley faces


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds so great. Wildlife in a childs life is very special. I'm so stoked for you guys.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you guys all for the laughs and support! There is a huge back yard for my daughter. It's also got a built in play house out there too. Thanks for smiley too Ninja .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

Heres her some new friends.
Beech


----------



## Kite High (Jul 3, 2013)

Well somebeech!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

My question is, where does all the poop go?  #veryhigh .There are so many of them.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2013)

That's what the pile in the middle with flowers growing out of it is.  #veryhigh2


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2013)

Man I wish finding friends for her was that easy . I feel bad that we don't really have any friends(with kids) her age or local especially now that we just moved .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 4, 2013)

What's up TC ?: sorry I hadn't dropped in to see how everything has been growing 4 ya bro.. been under the weather today. Feeling somewhat better now though.  I sure hope everythings going well your way. I should be doing an update on my ladies for everyone round noonish, or 1 o'clock our time. Hope you'll check um out. Hollar at you 2mar bro..

Dank


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 4, 2013)

This threads good times as of late so i figured id share a good times story with you guys. So i was driving down my road today when i saw what i thought was a rabbit running across the road. Then i realized that the rabbit was a dog and it was running top speed down the middle of the road. I was a little worried that this stupid dog was going to get run over so i followed it. It whent screaming through an intersection without stopping and thats when i really started to worry. That little jerk coulda been run over so easily OMG. I started whistleing out my window and the dog stopped to my surprise. I went to jump out and said to my friend that i bet i could catch it, but before id made it out the dog jumped in. Hes some wierd lookin bug eyed thing that seems to be really nice. Kinda brown and black but hes pretty cool. I brought him in my house and my big ole doby didnt eat him and actually seemed to be happy to have a friend. Im going to check the lost dog adds and put up a picture of him on the mail box but im hoping nobody claims him. His toenails were painted purple so im pretty sure hes going to be missed by his owners. Poor little jerk was pretty scared and sad lookin. I named him barney cause of the purple nails, i wanna keep him.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This threads good times as of late so i figured id share a good times story with you guys. So i was driving down my road today when i saw what i thought was a rabbit running across the road. Then i realized that the rabbit was a dog and it was running top speed down the middle of the road. I was a little worried that this stupid dog was going to get run over so i followed it. It whent screaming through an intersection without stopping and thats when i really started to worry. That little jerk coulda been run over so easily OMG. I started whistleing out my window and the dog stopped to my surprise. I went to jump out and said to my friend that i bet i could catch it, but before id made it out the dog jumped in. Hes some wierd lookin bug eyed thing that seems to be really nice. Kinda brown and black but hes pretty cool. I brought him in my house and my big ole doby didnt eat him and actually seemed to be happy to have a friend. Im going to check the lost dog adds and put up a picture of him on the mail box but im hoping nobody claims him. His toenails were painted purple so im pretty sure hes going to be missed by his owners. Poor little jerk was pretty scared and sad lookin. I named him barney cause of the purple nails, i wanna keep him.


You big softy, sounds like you got yourself a new dog


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2013)

That's sweet ninja. Those owners are going to be real happy you got him. And/or you just got a fabulous new dog. lol... .not too many with painted nails.

TC, Can you guys get her in some sort of class with other kids her age. Like a dance class, or tumbling. It's a good way to get her kid time. Girl scouts? Maybe they don't do stuff that young, idk. Shit, my parents used to send me to a babysitter just so I could be with other kids. (only child)


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's what the pile in the middle with flowers growing out of it is.  #veryhigh2


No poopin in the sandbox.......I still remember playing in my sandbox with my little earthmovers-dumptrucks.

Ninja you know some kids crying its eyes out over that dog,Im sure you will do the RT thing....Might even get a reward!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2013)

tsup Thundercat,long time no see my friend.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> No poopin in the sandbox.......I still remember playing in my sandbox with my little earthmovers-dumptrucks.
> 
> Ninja you know some kids crying its eyes out over that dog,Im sure you will do the RT thing....Might even get a reward!
> Beech


Ya, i know, right after i talk to all you guys im going to check craigs list for lost dog adds. I just hope that the parents of the kid thats crying its eyes out were smart enough to post an add. The fireworks probly scared it off.....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 4, 2013)

I applaud a good man with a kind heart





Beech


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ... craigs list for lost dog adds.


local newspaper too. Ours let you put free ads in for lost pets.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey dank don't sweat it man I haven't been keeping up with a lot. 

Ninja good luck with the dog man tha was really nice of you. I prolly would have kept driving to be completely honest. So I nod m head to you sir as chivalry is surely not dead .

Getting the kiddo into a dance class is on the short list. We took her to a class to check it out and he teacher had her join for the whe class..... However my 3 yr old doesn't listen very well. It kills me because I know how smart she is and she knowingly doesn't listen or do what she is told. My wife says I expect to much cus she's 3. if you guys could see the level of comprehension and reasoning my daughter has. That's why I hold her to a high level. Anyway yes we wanna get her into a dance class soon. She seems very interested in it and excited about the idea. 

Yooo raiderman it has been along time! How things been man? 

Well guys I installed my new bulb earlier and it wouldn't light.... Errrr! So I unhook my venting again and put the old bulb back in and it fires right up. ? No clue why but it wakes me feel like I should have spent the extra money and got a hortilux like I have EVERY other time. Any way lesson learned now I have to return it the next time I'm in that town. 

The res isn't filled yet but they girls are under the light and look good. The house ventalation is currently cooling th light I'm testing to see how hot it gets with out the booster fan. I've got one of my veg lights up and e second is ready to mount. I've got almost exactly half the ceiling covered in both rooms with panda film as well. I've still got a bunch more work but its taking shape well. I think we are about to get some dinner and then work for a few before fire works. Hope everyone is having a great fourth! 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2013)

I can tell you are back on the PC.... your words flow better.

Hey raiderman.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol nope phone still this that time, but that post took like 30 minutes to type. I had to take a break for a bit my wrist was killing me again from working on things. Thankfully I don't thinking have any more sawing to do, at least not today. I need to go tomorrow and buy a door to hang at the top of the basement stairs to keep my daughter and pretty much anyone else out. I will have my ceiling covered and inner door up tonight. Checked the light after over an hour of running with just the house air pulling threw it, and it was as cool as it used to be. Once I hook up the fan and filter it should be great. Well back to work for a few.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hell yeah bro! Sounds like the rooms coming along. Any kind of progress is goo!  even if its alittle here & there, atleast your working towards it, and trying to get it finshed.. I catch myself sometimes starting projects, and either loosing interests halfway through, or just say the hell with it sometimes! Lol..


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2013)

With he addition of he duct fan she is running cooler then it ever has ! The ceiling is almost covered all but one spot in the corner. Both my veg lights are up and on light lifters this time. I need to redo my DIY hoods they are getting pretty tired and rather warped. But that is a project for another time. I should have things about 95 % buttoned up tomorrow I think woot!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds good..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 5, 2013)

Sweet, 95% sounds good, then you can start unpacking lol  ive had people calling off the hook about this dog. I even had one guy call back three times after i told him it wasnt his dog. He finally insisted on coming to my house and confirming it wasnt his dog. It was the same kind of dog but not the same dog i told the guy but no way would he listen and i could tell he was pissed. I took the dog out on the front porch and waited with my pistol under the chair cause the guy was on one i could tell. Him and his wife show up and he gets out wearing a shirt that says firearms, alcohol, and somthing else i dont remember. And his wife jumps out of the car and hollars Baby bear! I had my doby outside with me sitting next to me and the other dog on my lap. The little dog didnt even flinch. They looked at it and you could see the mood fall right out of their faces, mr firearms and alcohol almost cried while he was saying how much the two dogs looked the same and how much their little girl missed the dog and cried when it ran away. After they left i called them back and told them if i didnt find the rightfull owners of the dog they could have it. I told em that i wouldnt be attached to it yet and if it would make their little girl happy they could have it. Mr. Tuff guy refused the offer, i wasnt surprised, he seemed like a dumbshit from the word go. If it was my kids dog that was lost and i could get a clone for free id take it in a second. The calls started today at eight in the morning again, and im really starting to regrett leaving my number in the add lol ah well, im sure im getting some karma points outta the deal somehow


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2013)

Dude... MAD karma points. It's exciting talking to folks anyways. Annoying, but exciting. ALways fun to see how much more crazy the next person is than the last.

You will be granted many lovely dogs to keep you company in heaven for this. lol Seriously though. It's a really good thing you are doing. It means alot to me as I would be sunk if I lost one of my furry little ones.

Good work on the room too TC haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys We'll see how today goes, I might even get some pics up .

The calls gotta be getting old but you guys are right serious Karma points !


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 5, 2013)

Speakin of pics, this is "barney". He had purple toenails so i named him barney. Figured the kids would be able to remember it 

edit- the dog kinda looks like my second last girlfriend in this picture


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2013)

Well pics tonight did not happen  but all the girls are in their new homes! There are a few finishing touches but otherwise the rooms are pretty much done. The seedlings and clones that were in cups took a little beating but I think there's only one or two I'm worried about loosing. I've to so much more space I'm really not sure what to do with it all ...... Yet! I'm thinking about getting or building a 8tube floro light. It could cover more space then one of my cfl rigs and should still do a great job with light. If I do I'm gonna hang it over my 2 x 4 tray in my veg room and when I transplant clones they will go right into the final pots to build roots before going into the flower room. This would let me use my extra cfl rig over my mothers. I'm not sure how much heat those floro tubes would put out but I know it's less then a 400w my will cover more space. Anyway I told the wife to take some pics tomorrow for me while I finish some stuff up so it should actually happen. Also gotta get my ass to some of the new hydro shops in the area to check them out! 

Well I'm off to bed night guys! Hope every one has a great Saturday!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Its all good bro.. we all knows how it is with the updates. Lol. I know I've said it a few times, thinking I was really going to get to update w/pics & just couldn't get round to it. No worries. Hey I posted a few pics of the KKxBP if you care to check her out bro.. Thanks.



Thundercat said:


> Well pics tonight did not happen  but all the girls are in their new homes! There are a few finishing touches but otherwise the rooms are pretty much done. The seedlings and clones that were in cups took a little beating but I think there's only one or two I'm worried about loosing. I've to so much more space I'm really not sure what to do with it all ...... Yet! I'm thinking about getting or building a 8tube floro light. It could cover more space then one of my cfl rigs and should still do a great job with light. If I do I'm gonna hang it over my 2 x 4 tray in my veg room and when I transplant clones they will go right into the final pots to build roots before going into the flower room. This would let me use my extra cfl rig over my mothers. I'm not sure how much heat those floro tubes would put out but I know it's less then a 400w my will cover more space. Anyway I told the wife to take some pics tomorrow for me while I finish some stuff up so it should actually happen. Also gotta get my ass to some of the new hydro shops in the area to check them out!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed night guys! Hope every one has a great Saturday!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks dank I try not to sweat it but it still bugs me. I'm working on being more consistent and disaplined about various things in life. I've always had a problem with putting things of till later. I should have had my room done a few days sooner but it is what it is. I can't be to hard on my self I guess. It's done now and I suppose I can just be thankfull all this didn't happen a few weka ago when I couldn't do any of it after the surgery. Hope everyone's Saturday is going well. We are running errands today, then tonight I'm harvesting the rest of the plants that are about ready and getting my Rez setup for the other plants. I'm gonna give the clones just a few days to relax before I switch them to flowering. Here in the next couple weeks once everything settles down and I have things dialed in I'm gonna start some more seeds. I'm gonna put in 4-5 of the sinmints, 2 lemon g, and possibly a new white widow or 2 or on of my other freebies. Anyway l catch you guys tonight!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds like a plan,be a good summer night to surf ,,i'll bring some East coast purple diesel from my las grow,i'll pass a fatty around,lol..stay cool bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

Well boys and girls I have yet another new room!!! This makes room number 3 since I started this thread way back in 08! 

Its really great to have all of you guys with me, its amazing having this place to share this part of my life with some people that have the same passion. I gotta give a special thanks to those of you that have been around since the beginning when I talk about you guys with my wife I call you friends because I really feel that way. Thank you guys for your support over the years and great advice whether I listened or not . 

This room is going to be my next step and advancement in growing. I will have lots of new genetics getting flowered in the next 6 months  and I fully plan to try a few new things along the way. I hope I can get it all dialed in fairly quickly with the strains I have a feel for already. I've got alot more veg space so once I get my next light set up, in the next couple months I've got a few ideas to streamline my whole operation and perhaps really improve the growth rates. I know a few things I've lacked over the years... my plants always grow, usually grow well, but are not the fastest kids on the block getting into flower. One goal is to eliminate the transplant I currently do from the cups to the 6 inch pots. So I'll be going straight into the pots as soon as they root as clones. I will also finally be venturing into hydro cloning since I now have plenty of space to set it up . I think eliminating the peat pellets from the equation should help the possability of over watering. This last round I had a few issues with it because I had sank the stem lower in the pots to add some extra support. In turn the pellet was sitting in the water rather then above the water line like I usually put them in. Well anyway I'll stop going on about the future, and post these pictures of the present/last few days .

Heres a few pics from the build to start. Well late in the build.... The first pic you can kinda see the AC return I tapped into on the left. The fan is in the wall on the right, this is in the veg room, the wall is between the rooms. The second pic shows the flower room side of the fan wall before the ducting and light were in.











This is the right side of the flower room, and the then the left side, still no light yet ....











Here is the bottom of the table I built. (thanks for the design idea goes to Friedrice where ever he ran off to when he left) I forgot to take pictures of the whole thing before I put plants on it.






Here we have the veg room!! You guys should be able to tell from the old pics where you can see the walls on each side of my lights, this room is much bigger! I think I got 4-6x more space in here just at a guess. This picture is form the door to the room, so you can see most of it, the light to the left is up against the flower room wall, the black plastic on the left will be the door to the flower room tomorrow( I ran out of staples after wrapping most of the ceiling in both rooms and part of the walls in the flower room.






Heres a few of the various clones, one I believe focuses on 3 Sin's OG that have gotten fairly large now!
















Finally but not least is a crappy pic of the flower room with the light on. I do have a floro tube in my flower room in the future now for photo shoots, but wasn't busting it out tonight for a quicky. This shot you can see the ducting from the light into the fan. I'm very pleased with how stream lined I was able to do it. 






I'll have some more pics next week some time, when I take more clones and put the current clones into flower. Now that we are settling in, its time to get down to business, and get a cycle going for real !

Hope you guys are having a great weekend mine is going decent, spent the day out with the family running around. Didn't get much other then watering and the pictures done today, but it was nice to relax after the last week. I'll catch you guys in a few hours when I wake up . 

Peace TC


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 7, 2013)

Killer update and oh ya, you have a lot more room  like enough room to do twice as much  those sin OGs are looking good but seriously i cant wait to see those sinmints sprout finally...or not lol. Oh one more thing, what is that big bushy one right in the middle that looks about done? Damn that looks good


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

The majority of the plants that were just about done in those pics are all white widow. I think I had already taken the Cindy's down at that point. There is still a critical jack in the tray that I'm giving a few more days since my drying screens are full right now.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

they look real healthy and your young'uns look vigorous,good job.rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

Well guys it was a nice day again today, and a good weekend all together. I went to check out one of the local hydro shops today, it was a nice little place. Prices were fair on most things, even for a walk in hydro shop. I got a couple things, some new pots, this garlic insect repellent( basically concentrated garlic water and citric acid, and I got myself a new toy . Well not really a toy I guess, but I scored a drying rack. I found a nice enough 6 tiered 24 inch wide rack for just over $40. The garlic stuff I'm going to mix with most of whodats bug mix, cloves, lemon juice, orange peel, I believe vinegar, and I've got some Dr bonners tea tree oil soap. I figured it should be a great all around bug spray for around the outside of the house and yard. I am gonna spray my foundation, maybe inside and out if it doesn't smell too bad. Well here are a few pics for you guys, and what I'm listening to to enjoy!

[video=youtube;QfwPJhwh0Ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=QfwPJhwh0Ew[/video]
Check out the chick singing in the video at 5:45. I can't believe the sound that comes out of such a small redheaded person 
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..............................................







clean






Dirty






I also thought I'd share a glimpse of my seed collection with you guys. The pill bottles pictured have more in them, and the carded baggies in the top left are all the freebies (about 13 I think) from this last attitude order. Then all my Sincity gear along the bottom . 





I can't wait to try these






I'm really starting to get excited about this new house, and making a few more upgrades like I've been talking about. Feels like things are coming together. Hope everyones weekend was great, and monday starts off the same way! 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

wats that on her lip,lol.theres afew songs I like with them, good tunes..bud looks sweet, bet its some kickass..ns genetics, I like th seeds.quite an arsenal you have there.loaded pistols.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2013)

Thats what I said to my wife after looking at the pics last night. But in reality if I actually use them its only a couple years worth of seeds. I was thinking last night I'd love to take 2 of every seed I have and store them in some glass vials with desiccant to keep them moisture free, and keep them some place far away(far off location) from the rest of my genetics. We're having a nice monday morning, about to go to the store again, and get a citrus zester, and a garden sprayer to de-bug my yard! I'm hoping this mix will help with the mosqitoes they seem pretty bad for some reason.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning guys, just thought I'd say hi, not a whole lot going on just unpacking still. About to take a 3 day trip to OH to visit some family tomorrow,but I hate leaving my plants alone. I'm gonna get everything watered and cross my fingers nothing crazy happens. I did loose 3 plants from the move, but the others are all really starting to look great. I've got some fresh growth on them and I was able to water a few last night. Well I'll catch up with you guys later on, just dropping in. 

PeaceTC


----------



## raiderman (Jul 9, 2013)

good morning,hope all goes well.enjoy yure visit,rdr.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Morning guys, just thought I'd say hi, not a whole lot going on just unpacking still. About to take a 3 day trip to OH to visit some family tomorrow,but I hate leaving my plants alone. I'm gonna get everything watered and cross my fingers nothing crazy happens. I did loose 3 plants from the move, but the others are all really starting to look great. I've got some fresh growth on them and I was able to water a few last night. Well I'll catch up with you guys later on, just dropping in.
> 
> PeaceTC


Thanks bro! Glad you enjoyed the little update I did. I would be doing more as you know, just home life is super busy during the summer!  which I'm sure you know that aswell. Anyways, everythings looking super great bro! Keep it green, and stays in touch! Dank..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got back from a hideous hot run to get my lights,inline fan and etc,furniture , and my faithful ro system..freakin 104F out there,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2013)

That is hot as shit!!! Hope it all went well.

I got a bunch done tonight in prepartion for my trip. I got the res filled, ph'd and ready to go for the next 2-3 days. I started putting about 12-15 plants into flower like I usually do, and well I ended up putting 20 in . I decided to flower a few of all my new genetics I've got vegging. I put in one Platinum delight, 3 Sin's OG, 1 sweet deep grapefruit (which is gonna be a beast!! its been vegging for a minute) I put in all 3 of the power nap seedlings I took clones from the other week. A bunch of C99, and strawberries, also a few more widows, as well as both the extremas. The plan is to come home from my trip and clone off each of these plants. I've already got clones of the power naps, but I'm gonna go ahead and take a few more since they are about ready. All the others I put in are ready to give clones so the extra couple days of growth under the HPS won't hurt. The strawberries grow super straight with very little branching so it works out kinda well to fit them in between the other strains. It will be a bountiful harvest in about 8 weeks I think, and I can't wait to try the new flavors. I harvested the Critical Jack I had left in the other day. It smelled amazing as I plucked off the big fans, it looks like it should be over an oz there is some nice nugs all of which is very dense. I'm glad I decided to keep a mother of it. Well I'm gonna check your guys threads, and head tto bed. Catch ya latta!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 11, 2013)

How's things going TC ?: good I sure hope..  hadn't herd from you in awhile, just making sure all was well your way bro.. Take care bro..
Dank


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope he didnt get hit with that tornado,Heard there was one.......
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 11, 2013)

No shit bro!! That would be awfull!! We had bad flash flood warnings here! And I had to drive through all of it! Which I can't stand cause when that winsheild goes "grey" its time to pull the hell over!!


SOMEBEECH said:


> Hope he didnt get hit with that tornado,Heard there was one.......
> Beech


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 12, 2013)

Wtf, now im started to get worried he did get hit by a tornado


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2013)

TC didn't get hit by a tornado. I hope.  I'm sure he's just tired and busy. Hopefully busy with the room and moving. We miss you bro!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

If you dont post soon Im going on strike  dont ask me to explain. 

Hope all is well TC, cant wait to see/ hear about the plantes and what nawt!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 12, 2013)

I love you guys always concerned for a friend! I got hit with some crazy storms here in OH but everything is going GREAT! The wife got an amazing new tattoo last night. Ill tell ya more later but doing great  hope you guys are too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry  beech got me all worried


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 13, 2013)

Just driving home now so we'll see how the plants are in a few hours  fingers crossed guys I stayed just a little longer then planned but it was mostly dark time so I think I'm ok.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sorry  beech got me all worried


Well thank God,I was getting worried!TOO!
Glad all is well my Friend.





Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol oh fity.... You know he's gangsta grampa and proud of it . Just about a half hour to go of driving.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 13, 2013)

Getter done man, hope ya dont have too nad of a butt cramp


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I'm home and everything looks great! The ones I tossed into flower weren't as big as I expected but looked great and will be cloned tomorrow or Monday I think. I still gotta do some work tonight but I was very pleased when I opened the room.


----------



## Baywatcher (Jul 15, 2013)

Always good to see everything survived  I'm leaving town for almost a week on Wednesday, I'm starting to saturate in the leadup.

Here's the flower chamber. This past weekend was the night of long knives. I've now got enough information on the various phenos to do a serious cull in my plants. For starters, all the LSD are now gone except for the one in the lower left corner, which will be harvested next weekend. I've also eliminated one of the Pineapple Express phenos, and two of the Blackberry phenos. Both the Fire OG and Headband 707 are going to be done as well once I've harvested the ones in flower -- it's simply too sativa-esque for my grow style. My caregiver is going to keep it going, so I will at least be able to trade some finished product with him if I get a hankering for it.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

Good to see ya home safe and girls ok T.C........ns plants,yea i'm sold on the fabric airation pots..i purchased 40-3 gal square fabric pots 8 months ago and pulled some monster buds off them, easy to reuse as well.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2013)

Bay watcher that looks awesome man glad your pheno selection is finally comeing to an end. It sure can take awhile to fill a room and work through phenos. 

I still need to try the 6 inch square fabric pots. The ones I got to try we're really too big. They were easy to clean though, just toss em in a washer. I would like to see if the right sized ones would perform better/different than my plastic pots.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 15, 2013)

Im sold on Fabric pots!!
Beech


----------



## Baywatcher (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, did I really post that update in TC's thread instead of mine?  

Just say no, kids, seriously...


----------



## Baywatcher (Jul 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Bay watcher that looks awesome man glad your pheno selection is finally comeing to an end. It sure can take awhile to fill a room and work through phenos.
> 
> I still need to try the 6 inch square fabric pots. The ones I got to try we're really too big. They were easy to clean though, just toss em in a washer. I would like to see if the right sized ones would perform better/different than my plastic pots.


Yeah, I became pretty ruthless in the past few weeks about what I am allowing to live. When I get back from vacation, I'm going to introduce a couple of new strains 1-2 seeds at a time instead of pheno hunting an entire pack at once.

I'm sold on the geopots. I've got to take a big plastic bag full of dirty two-gallon ones to a laundromat so they don't destroy my washer


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2013)

Hehe yep destroy their washer I like it!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey TC! What up ?: how's them ladies doing ?: having a few issues with my girls.. I added some damn Bud Blood & the next day they started showing signs of mag & or cal def! So I dosed them with some episom salts, and foiler feed all them(but the vegging ladies), there starting to look somewhat better now, can't really tell yet if they'll need a 2nd dose!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2013)

Well guys I've been really busy and been running around like crazy! Plants in flower are looking nice. I found a few males but that was to be expected. I'm gonna keep a power nap male which was actually the strongest grower right from the beginning. I've also got an extrema male I am gonna keep and collect pollen off both of them. I took clones off all the sins OG tonight, the CJ, a couple SDG, the female power nap, and a few of the platinum delights. Gonna have all kinds of new flavored soon! In the next week or two I'm also gonna be popping beans again! Few more days and ill have Internet so ill be able to give you it's a nice update! Catch ya tomorrow........

peace. TC


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

that sounds like a great plan, hope you get wat your lookin for in genes.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds good buddy.. glad 2 hear there doing good. I just did an update of the Sins OG myself. This ones been throwing out 5,7, & 9 leaves but not in the same order. Lol. There even 1 or 2 of her leaves that's "split" making either 5 or 7 finger, depending on how ya would count it.. lol. Idk if you seen that update or not, but hot damn she is looking NICE!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

All sounds good bro!


Baywatcher, thats nice right there


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought I was unsubbed from this thread I hadn't seen anything for so long. Guess it's just slow times around the Groooooooooooooooooooow... haha. Hope it's a good weekend bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2013)

Ya I've been slacking a bit on posting on my thread. I got internet finally, and have been catching up on your threads , but just been busy.

Things are good, and moving at about normal speed now. Just havn't had a chance to do a photo update yet, and havn't done anything special. My parents came into town a couple days ago, and we had spent the several days leading up to that really trying to get the house finished up as much as possible. We went and bought a dinning room table and finished all the important unpacking. The only stuff left in boxes is random stuff we don't really need for life, but don't have any place to put until we get some shelves, and storage. We lost a bedroom in this house and some closet space but its all worth it from how much happier we are here . My parents are getting ready to stop by and say good bye on their way back out of town. Then we have to drive back to our old town for a few things. Sooo I'm hoping either tonight or tomorrow once all this is finally over I'll have a goo chance to find the camera and get you guys some thing to see!! 

I'm really excited about these Sin's OGs I've got in flower. Both of them are keeping really nice tight nodes, and starting to flower well now. I'm guessing they are leaning towards some of their Indica heritage the leaves a fatter then any of my other plants, and are a very deep glossy green. It honestly looks like I sprayed them with something they are so shiny. The powernap is also looking great, along with the Sweet Deep Grapefruit, both are forming nice flowers. The extrema that is in flower I think may be leaning towards the chemdog side(which I'm all for), it definitely stretched more then all the other new plants. I'm sure it will be some dank smoke though , its got those dark glossy leaves like the OGs too. I'll be putting another round of clones into the tray in another few days to a week, and the next round of seeds will be going in now that I'm done with the visitors and trips and all that.

So I'll catch you guys later on. They should be here soon and its time for breakfast !


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought you popped some of those sinmints too?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2013)

Not just yet, I was mostly waiting to get through this visit with the parents, and now that they just left....

The original 3 sinmints I popped did not germ. Sadly everyone on this forum that has tried the Sinmints so far has had the same results. I got my new seed order the day before I moved, and now have 15 reg Sinmints (the others were fems) beans to play with and try to change that!! I'm prolly gonna put in 5 to start, along with a hand full of other strains . I'm counting on one of the Sin's OGs as a keeper, and hoping one of the platinum delights will be too. I've got the CJ, and the Cindy I am keeping for sure, and I am pretty confident I'm keeping this SDG unless the smoke is crap or it starts giving me issues out of left field (its grown 100% perfectly so far). With all those hanging around, I really only expect to keep one or 2 more strains around, but I figured I'll grow 3-4 and maybe 2 will be worth it. I'm hoping/expecting those 2 to be the Sinmint Cookies, and the Electric Lemon G, but who knows.............

Well I'm hitting the road, I'll catch you tonight. 

Peace TC


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks 4 checking the ladies out TC. I also like the look of the Sins OG. All nice & darker leaves then all the other ladies, and nice and compact as hell!! Its her 2nd night of 12/12.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 29, 2013)

Well she will stretch a bit on you I think. Mine has but not too bad. Hopefully mine is also done with that. I obviously slowed the flowering process by topping it, but with the buds forming well now I hope it doesn't go crazy.


----------



## Kite High (Jul 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well she will stretch a bit on you I think. Mine has but not too bad. Hopefully mine is also done with that. I obviously slowed the flowering process by topping it, but with the buds forming well now I hope it doesn't go crazy.


got a gig growing out free Female Seeds beans for smoke grow reports and budshots...they sent me a free 10 pack of Blue cheese to start!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2013)

NIce thats even better then actual testers!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok so still no pics, tomorrow will be the big night, I gotta do a bunch of work, and move things around so it will be a perfect time! 

HOWEVER! 

I did just put a bunch of seeds in, and my clones are rooting nicely! They will be going into containers tomorrow, and I think I might have to go buy my new light to be able to cover everything..... awe shucks :snaps fingers: Seriously though I gotta see if I have the money but I think my veg room will be sooo happy, and I'll actually have someplace to put the autos I started. I'm gonna flower them under my current floro fixture I think though I was considering trying to figure out a way to run a solo cup in a flood tray without it falling over or the roots growing out :thinks real hard:.....I might have something . I'll try to rig that up tomorrow too. I put 5 Sinmints, 3 Electric Lemon G, 2 Tangerine Power, a Critical Cheese auto, and a Blue cheese auto. So we'll see how they do, they are all soaking till the morning then I'll stick them in the peat, and I might set them out in the sun for a few hours if its nice out. 

So my OGs, and the extrema have all stretched a bit more the last couple days. Not really to bad, but they didn't keep the nodes as tight all the way down the branchs like I'm used to with the Cindy, or my WW. The Powernap is also keeping her nodes very nice and tight. SDG is still trucking along and growing beautifully as are all the others. The Veg girls are doing great. They seem to be liking the pots, and are gonna be beautiful I hope. I need to put the next round into flower the end of this week, and man is my tray gonna be full :face palm: I hope its not gonna be to rough on the the plants that are finishing to be out of the heaviest light, but they will be going to the edges for there last few weeks.

Well I'm off for now, I'll seee you guys later or tomorrow. 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

Lots going on over there. I like it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2013)

So FYI I can't log on here without wondering if you had that baby yet Jig, and half expecting a big crazy announcement.....or the play by play knowing you . HHBG!!

Ok I'm a big dork I took a couple pics but havn't up loaded them the wife has been on the phone cus I couldn't find the camera still I thought she had found it. Any way I did however end up harvesting all my current WW from my tray. I saw the earliest pre signs of mold in one spot on the largest bud.....so I pulled em all. My humidity hasn't been as low as I'd like. I have the dehumidifier in the basement but that air doesn't really get into the room I only have a passive intake currently. I think I'm going to put an intake fan form my veg room(which is always cooler), and see if that helps. If we buy the house, I'll just be investing in an air conditioner to get my temps exactly where I want them too, and call it a day. 

So now I'm trimming some WW, and watching shows with the wife!

Oh ya so I had the powernap out tonight and took off a few bottom nodes. BUt that plant is gorgeous I will be highlighting her in the pics. The nodes are perfect in my book, and hasn't stretched at all like the other new girls. 

Seeds are all sown in peat (autos are in some new coco pellets I got) and in a make shift humididome I made out of a empty gallon water jug. The pellets are in the bottom half, and I fit the top over the edges. Seems like it might work well. We'll see if we get any girls up over night!!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 1, 2013)

The powernap piqued my interest some time ago, it's wicked cool that your running that one and even more exciting that it has your attention too! 
I think this is my first post in your thread, cheers!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm halfway tempted to pull your guys' leg about the big news... but I don't like crying wolf. Spits in the face of fate. Thanks for thinking of us and our little one.

Looking forward to the pics and glad for you that some plants are down. Some nice new WW to smoke on soon.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey thanks for stopping by the thread Colo glad to have ya man!! The powernap is not just peaking my interest I'm really excited about it. The SDG is turning out really nice to as one of my new strains. I am very excited about the idea of using my Powernap male as a breeder too. I've wanted to toy with some breeding but wasn't gonna do it till I had a male I thought was worthy. I don't have a bunch of experiance with what a good male is, but I figure as good as the one I got has grown and as seems I can't go wrong. I think I want to cross it to my Cindy, maybe to the SDG, and back to the other powernap. Then see how things turn out. I believe by the time I am ready to do this in a couple months I might be able to do an actual open pollenation rather then trying to collect pollen. I think I will have clones of each strain I want to cross ready at the next little while, so I'll start flowering them and then move them all out to my garage a couple days before the male is ready to bust nuts. 

Hehe don't cry wolf Jig I'd be over here flipping out ! Funny thing about the WW is since I started harvesting the Cindy, and the Critical jack, I have only smoked WW about 5 times.... I guess I got enough of it the last 4 years I've ran it . Though this batch I trimmed last night did seem really nice, we'll see. 

I've got big plans today...we'll see what i get done bahaha. I need to do some garden work, and also some concentrate runs, I've got a bunch of material for some oil and may try making some cream for ice cream. I may also do a makers mark Whiskey infusion. I still need to run my bubba kush with the everclear I bought to so my QWISO. All kinda of little projects , hopefully with all kinds of tasty results. 

So I'm off to the store. See you guys this afternoon.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Busy day. Hope it went well. Did you say there would be pictures of something soon?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol I'm lazy and busy all at the same time. I sincerely feel bad about not getting pics up, I know its been forever. Life is well life... admittedly I've been gaming a little more then I should be, thus not being on here very much. 

Did 2 Qwiso batchs this morning. It was all with Bubba Kush trim, and I did 2 washes on each. I mixed both the first washes together and both the second washes together. I gave the first wash about 30 seconds and it came out nicely colored. I only gave the second wash about 15 seconds, and it is rather green. I don't care alot about the color but I'm eager to see if there is a notable difference in the smoothness and such between the 2. Either way it was almost 4 oz of trim so I expect a decent return. The first wash was also done with mostly everclear, but I ran out and had to use a small amount of iso to cover the material. The second wash was all Iso. The second run is outside evaping in the sun, the first run will go out after, its in the freezer.

I'm also VERY pleased to so tell you guys i had 100% germination on the new seeds. They are all breaking ground/ or above, and are looking good. So now I just gotta keep them alive , and we'll have some more new flavors!! I'm obviously really hoping I get some good phenos. 

Speaking of good phenos!! I was putting plants in to flower last night, and moving others around, and I too 2 small nubs off the bottom of the powernap I missed the other day. When I did I smelled my fingers, and got blasted with a full on skittles smell! No mistaking it, only took me a minute to figure it out and it was cool. 

I put 15 more plants into flower last night, which puts 42 in my tray right now, and if I left them packed in like they are I could fit another 6 . But I won't be......I know in the next week they will all start to fill out and need to be spread a bit. I'll be harvesting the rest of the plants that are almost done over the next 2 weeks, and then putting the next batch in right after. I'm very pleased to have 3 cycles flowering at once for the first time since my accident!! 

I have already started to put my clones directly into the 6 inch pots rather then into cups, and it seems to be working really well. Now I just need to get a new floro light, and mount it over the tray they are in and I'll be golden. The next step will be getting it down to a 2 week harvest cycle, with 8 weeks flower and 4 batchs in at once. If any of the new strains won't flower well enough in that time they won't be staying long term. 

So I'm really gonna try to get some nice pics for tonight, and get them posted! My light will be on in about an hour and I'm headed down there.

Catch you guys later on! 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm very pleased to have 3 cycles flowering at once for the first time since my accident!!


Making real good progress my friend. Before long you won't reference everything since your accident.  I know it was nice when losing our boy wasn't how we measured things.

Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

Had a good day till about 2 hours ago!!! Sooo it rained all day here, no big deal we hadn't had any water get in the basement yet. Can you guess what the key work in that sentence is?






So I went down stairs after I put my daugther to bed to check on things, and see how it looked since it was at that point storming really hard. Hahaha there was water everywhere!! Well everywhere might be a slight exageration, but one whole side of my basement had water about 2 feet out form the wall, and it was literally streaming in from a few spots. I guess the gutters, and ground couldn't handle the down pour after it raining all day. Thus I spent the better part of the last 2 hours using towels to soak up the water, and clean things up as much as I could. Nothing got damaged at all, and really the worst thing it did was get the edges of my wooden room walla a little wet. I think between the dehumidifier, and the fans I've got going things will continue to dry ok. I got the worst of it, and it amounted to literally about 5 gallons of water. I was ringing the towel out into a 2 gallon bucket and had it 3/4 full 3 times. 

All that being said and happening, my evening is about to get better. I just sat down to enjoy a tasty cheeseburger, and a white widow blunt. All the plants looked good still, I just hope the humidity doesn't go crazy and do any thing bad. All the seedlings were even farther above ground, and most were out of the shell and had their milk leaves. The plants I put in last night seemed very happy, and honestly looked like they had grown already. I'm gonna try to leave my room door open most of the day tomorrow to try to circulate more air into there. I also have to hit the hydro shop again, and get another 15-20 6 inch pots now that I'm using those instead of the solo cups for clones. I won't be able to swing the light for a couple more weeks, but one step at a time I guess. 

Trust me Jig I'm looking forward to it for sure. Today is actually one year since it happened. I was in the ER or surgery at this time that night. About 9 hours later a dumb ass DR told me I'd never use my right arm again, and I tell ya what if I wasn't such a nice guy I'd go tomorrow and smack him with it just because I can! Pretty soon you will be counting things by how long its been since she was born  woot HHBG!

My qwiso that has been evaping is still evaping....I had it outside for a couple hours, in the sun then it looked like it was gonna rain so I actually have it setting on top of my dehumifier. The air is not actually blowing on the dish, but is moving the smell, and warming the dish nicely. It isn't nearly as fast as putting it over a double boiler like I have in the past, but my temps will not be reaching the same levels either . We'll see how this batch goes, but so far it looks like its gonna have a decent color, and even with the ISO smell you can definitely get the bubba kush smell too. I'm prolly just gonna let it sit down there all night since I don't think anything bad can happen from it sitting there. Its covered with a A/C filter so no dust or shit can fall in it. I'll let ya know in the morning how it looks. 

Night guys its blunt time! I wish you guys could share it with me. Hell if you were here I'd roll the Cindy .


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

sounds like you been busy,hope those girls do ok.fans sound good,lol,yeah its always something new here everyday also.rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 3, 2013)

Everything looked good the rest of the night. Hopefully the humidty will be under control, and I won't get any mold. 

So not a big glamorous update, but heres a few pics my old lady took the other night with the phone.(still havn't found the camera since the move). 

Just a couple overviews of the flowering room. I believe this was the night before I put all the new plants in.
















and here are the seeds the day I planted them. She took one last night in the midst of the whole water thing, but the phone went dead as she took it. 






So the first batch of QWISO I evaped all night turned out drier then any I've made before. So much so that it is almost a hash, and so I pressed it out real nicely to mix it well, and smooth it out. I don't know that it impacted the smell cus this bubba kush always smells like crazy, but it smokes real nice, and the flavor is definitely better then my last batch. The way I dried it the temps stayed WAY lower so I think it helped preserve the terpenes better. There is no alcohol taste at all, and it just melts away to oil . I'm very interested in seeing how my first wash batch that is evaping now turns out. It was noticably cleaner to start with so it may go full oil. Anyway I pressed it and roll it into a French Cannoli, and heres a pic.






I'll catch up with you guys later on hope you have a great Saturday!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

lookin good my friend, sweet..have good weekend bro,rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Raider, it was a nice day. Some friend brought their daugther up to play with my little girl, Me and my buddy, spent the after noon shooting the shit, and dabbing away. Then I couldn't help it, and I strained the makers after a full 24 hours, and we had a couple drinks . I gotta say it turned out great. You can definitely taste it, but it mated really well with the whiskey flavor. I can't wait to try it with some jameson. We tried it straight and it was ok, then I mixed it with some lemonade and it was fantastic!! All I can say is the next thing I knew it was 4 huors later. It was also cool, when you poured it over ice it got super cloudy and looked like apple cider I think from the oil that was dissolved in the alcohol hitting the cold water in the glass.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds like a good time. Glad your girl got a play mate for the day. I had no idea how many and how big the plants you moved were. That's a huge job. I'm impressed.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

you beat my Saturday sounds fun.good to see you had a good time.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks guys its just now coming to an end . No more drinking sadly just been up watching movies and smoking with the wife. Been a nice day, see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

Back to that Dabbin,Dab nabitt im gonna hit ya up on the process,I know I keep saying that,But im busy this time of yr.
Looks like alot more room you have now...........poundage room now eh.
Hows your bonnie and the little thunder cat? You guys made any new friends up there yet?
Grow op looks great,as always.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

The wife and little cat are doing well. We havn't even began to make any new friends, we are really bad at that. I think partly because of our life being different then many. The friends that came to visit yesterday we met a month or so before we moved, but they've got 2 little girls my daughter seems to like playing with, and me and the dad get along well. He obviously doesn't know shit about my garden, but we can still talk about cannabis which is more then I can say for many smokers. Thats part of what i like about talking too you guys, you can talk about cannabis, not pot....if that makes any sense. 

Man beech the extra room has been sooo nice already. I can actually move around, and have WAAAAY more room in veg which is gonna help a ton. I don't really have room in flower for another light, and won't be even thinking about that for atleast a year. If we do buy the place I might consider squeezing a smaller 2x2 tray and a 4-600 watter in there but I would have to deal with the heat differently before I even think about it. I also really want to redo some of the electrical in the basement before I think about running any more power. It would be sweet to pull multiple lbs., but I typically end up with about a half an lb per harvest with 2-3 cycles in the tray at once so I get my lb per light at least. If the new changes go as planned it should help yeild some, but it might allow me to get 3-4 cycles going at once in the same space. If the plants don't get huge on me I found that I could run 4 cycles of 11-12 plants each.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

everytime I made friends with the neighbors turned out to be assholes,lol, real neighborhood watch type neighbors.thats wen I do the fadeaway.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

I met the neighbors next store, but one is a 80 year old man that might pass any day, the other side is empty cus the old lady that lived there died in april, and her kids are just maintianing it and havn't sold it yet. Then there is a middle age guy across the street and a 30 something hispanic single guy that seems to work all the time. Pretty quiet neighborhood thankfully. Its nice only about 8-10 cars even drive down the street all day. I generally have a hard time meeting people and enjoying hanging out with them because I like to keep my head kinda low, and I don't like just hanging out with anyone. I hate ignorant people, and there is alot of them out there, and thats the shit that get them in trouble. So I am very selective of who I hang out with.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope I fit your criteria of a "Hang around".. atleast,Be upset if I didnt........
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol beech if you didn't live like a thousand miles away I'd be glad to hang with you!! The same goes for most of you guys I've known the last several years. I wouldn't talk to you guys if I didn't like ya .


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

All sounds well TC!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

*I feel like im getting too old, for you guys......Whats this about 50 being the new 40,Im not feeling it.
Beech

*


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

I got tons of respect for old schoolers bud. Atleast if we can see eye to eye lol. But seriously I love smoking with guys older then me, and getting to hear the stories from before I was born. 

Things are going well Whodat . I actually harvested 5 Cindys, and 5 strawberries tonight. There is still one WW in the tray from the last batch of plants, but it is that one that got really huge, and it isn't as far done as the rest were. It is huge, and I wouldn't be surprised to get almost 2 off it it if finishes alright. 

The seedlings are looking good, and the dome is off them so they get full light and hopefully don't stretch. I'll be putting them into cups tomorrow, and putting the clones into pots. I went to price a floro light locally, and it was about the same as I've found them online, so I'll prolly not mess with shipping it, and just buy it local. Its an 8 bulb t5 rig, I honestly can't remember what brand, but it looks like it should be pretty good quality. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!! We spent the day out at a local park, and walked about 2 miles prolly it was great. My daughter had a blast since we stopped at the playground. And I"m now sitting enjoying a cucumber sandwich. See you guys tomorrow.

TC


----------



## Kite High (Aug 5, 2013)

Ummm. So how old are you? Image 49 year old youngsta


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

GOOOD Monday morning RIIU!

Was that to me or Beech? 

I'm going to be 30 this year, and Beech I believe is in his early 50s. 

About to go mow my lawn. 

I took the first wash qwiso run off the dehumidifier last night, and unlike the second wash, it is completely oily still. The stuff I made in the past had always been real thick at room temp. This stuff is the actual texture of honey. It will run down the dabber REALLY slowly if you let it, and it is very bright yellow. I'll upload this pic i took in a few. I havn't scraped it yet, I stirred it around last night, and let it sit out again just to try to make sure all the moisture was out. But with how dry the first batch got, I gotta think the way I dried it should be. It dabs VERY smooth, and the flavor had me feeling like I was back in Denver at the cup. I was very proud, and when I scrape it, I think there is gonna be alot of it. I ended up with 4.4g from the second wash, and this looks like it will be more then that. I'll let ya know how it turns out and I'll take a pic of it once I scrap it too.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Dab city aka TCs house! lmao youd have to do more than just clean the drapes after that. Youd probably be able to scrape more off the walls lol


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

Honestly I still haven't finished my last batch of oil from before this. Since we moved I havn't been dabbing much at all. I try not to over do it so that I can still enjoy my flowers. With this fine Cindy smoke around I don't want to take it for granted . I mostly wanted to use the trim, and I'm gonna try to turn some oil into a light through alchemy . I've still got almost a half lb of trim. I was very close to buying some bubble bags at the new shop the other day, had a whole set for $50....but I held off I need the light much more.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Tc. Hope everythings going good bro. Thanks 4 stopping in the thread the other day for the b-day wish. Means a lot.  I just posted an update of a few of the ladies bro if you have time to check um out. I also started a few new ones. Honey B,Bluecheese,SX1,Spyder(auto) Blueberry Headbandm & OG Kush.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like another nice mix man. I just started a blue cheese auto, a few days ago. I'll swing by the thread and see whats up man.

Now I'm about to mow the lawn for real this time. We started the morning with 710 at 11!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

52 in Nov the 29th.
Damn,must be a big yard!I use this.........





Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

wats up guys,,had to mow mine today also, I was slowly melting away as the 103F was taking me out,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 52 in Nov the 29th.
> Damn,must be a big yard!I use this.........
> 
> 
> ...


ns wheels bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice wheels indeed Beech ! Sorry I dissapeared all day, been oiled out! Seriously this stuff is like dabbing a glob of actual honey in texture and color, but with strong coffee, and light pine undertones and only a hint of sweetness in there somewhere.

It was about 70 and sunny here it was great. I got the yard all cleaned up, and then did a little with the garden. Had a nice dinner with my ladies, and then had family movie night!! 

All the seedlings are looking and and seem to have stopped stretching . I rotated the container twice today to make them turn to the light. I figure it should help them get stronger. They will be going in containers tomorrow for sure. The flowering girls are all looking nice, the SDG had perticularly think pistils. I'll try to get a picture of it if I can get it out of the middle. At the moment I'm not hugely impressed with the OGs or the Extrema, however they went through alot with getting topped in flower and all. We will see how the next generation turns out. I have a couple other phenos of the OG that I have more hope for. I am looking forward to the platinum delight it seems like it might flower just how I like.

I'll see how things go tomorrow got lots of plans.............ppffff we know how that goes.

Peace


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2013)

*Your,Killing me,Damn I need some of that for when i get these last teeth pulled to get my plates!!
Something that will knock me out,for a few days!!The damn Vics do nothing for me for pain,and ive already been hooked
on them damn pills,and dont wanna go thru that tappering EVER again.

Probly will smoke alot of the Shoreline,and just pray!
I dont have to go till the 22nd,and Im already scared to death.
They pulled 5 last time,and I thought I was gonna Fnn Die.

Now they wanna pull 10,I dont know if, I can take that many pulled at onetime!!! 
Beech
ps. 750.00 per post x4 =3000k
Damn Titanium is very expensive.*


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 6, 2013)

Man thats rough for sure. I havn't been to the dentist in about 15 years, I'm not looking forward to it when I do go. 

Make some oil then man it took me all of about 30 minutes of work, and 24 hours of waiting. I will for sure get my wife to upload the picture. With the last of what I scraped this morning it was just a tad over 10g of premium gold from the first wash, and I got 4.4 of the second wash "hash" all from about 4 oz of good trim. I really liked the drying it on my dehumidifier this time. It seemed to do a great job without it getting real hot. I used a very clean window ac filter to cover it so air could move over it but dust shouldn't get in it. I got lucky the little jar I had for my oil just barely held it all....well minus what I've dabbed  

Well off to the store, I think I might be snagging my new light .


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok heres a pic of that oil before I scraped it. It is infront of a window shade so you can see the color, but that is what the lines are. 






Has a real nice golden color I think and a lovely taste!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

Now that's Dank..i always liked scraping the bowl.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

Hehe thats a bowl I don't mind scraping for sure . 

Like whodat said the other day it has been dab city up in here! I'm fcking my tolerance all up this week!! I havn't smoked a flower since I made this batch of ErrL. Not that I won't, this has just been so convenient. I love being able ot walk in the room, do a dab, and go back to my day. A few hours later repeat.....maybe twice . I had a glass of my whiskey infusion tonight, and I'm really loving it the flavor works really well with lemonade(all I've tried so far). 

I also just finished planting all the seedlings into cups, and they all seem nice and happy. The lemon Gs are the largest, followed by the tangerine powers, and then the SMC(sinmint cookie), but all are happy and doing well. I'm hoping they like their new homes and play nicely for me . 

Well I think thats all I have right now, my new light is on hold till I can get the money together. I will be doing another oil run with different trim in the next few days to see how that goes. Gotta go buy more alcohol, I neeed to find a CHEAP place to buy gallons of grain alcohol pppf ya right.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

Damn,just Damn tht looks awesome....Does it expand? is it a smooth smoke?
Ive got a few zips of some trim in the freezer,but its not top notch trim,to be honest I 
dont really remember where I took from.....Just saw you have not posted in 3 days here,Dabbin AWAY?
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 10, 2013)

Hehe, dabbin away is right, and playing video games, also been doing some running around. Life has been good.

Plants are good, seedlings are growing, the lemon g's are very yellow in the center at the newest growth its crazy. Not like N def yellow, just new growth I think, but like lemon yellow. All the seedlings look nice, but the lemon gs followed by the tangerines are the biggest, and are working on their next sets of leaves already. The batch I just harvested is almost dried up and is going in jars today. 

The oil I just made I feel is very smooth. I'll take dabs the size of a grain of rice sometimes and it doesn't tear you up. To put it this way when I took a hit off a bowl the other day, and off a blunt yesterday it almost killed me both times. The oil is ridiculously smoother. As far as the trim you have beech, if its atleast decent then yield might be all you loose out on. I don't save anything but my very best sugar leaves and nug trim or lower fluff. I also trim most of my buds much closer then some might since I know I"m gonna use all of it and I like that manicured look. I just bought 2 bottles of ISO today to do another run tomorrow. This will be the first time I use anything other then my bubba kush trim so it will be interesting!! I'm under the impression the various strains can perform very differently during extractions. This batch will be my sweet trim mix, most of which is WW, with a little cindy and CJ in there. I'm very tempted to turn a whole oz of the cindy I just harvested into oil just to see what the pure cindy is like. I also can't wait to make some skittles oil....oh I mean powernap oil . Anyway so I say do it man. You got nothing to loose and a bunch of oil to gain. I'm gonna use the 4g of second wash "hash" to make some edibles I believe, possibly some candies . Maybe 2g in 2 batchs, maybe 4 in 1 who knows........


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2013)

So I Lst'd my 2 autos alittle and 2 of the lemon gs. I just leaned them over to about 35 degrees, and used a little flag to hold them their. I figured it will help keep the autos from getting to big, and the lemon gs were just taller then all the rest of the seedlings so I figured it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Kite High (Aug 12, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So I Lst'd my 2 autos alittle and 2 of the lemon gs. I just leaned them over to about 35 degrees, and used a little flag to hold them their. I figured it will help keep the autos from getting to big, and the lemon gs were just taller then all the rest of the seedlings so I figured it wouldn't hurt.


Its from the dabs bro...they tend to lead to dabbling

Btw made 67 grams RSO naphtha with some c99 that I let got to 69-70 days,its WOW potent and I am taking 2; 1 gram capsules a day...keeps me really wasted...love it...NONE of my friends will try it again...

Just had surgery one week ago so as soon as I feel well enough gonna make BHO from some chopped at 50-53 and 55-60 to compare

But on these 49 days was perfect for the flowers as they as a bit racy trippy indeed

And peeps also always bear in mind that these numbers are the ideals for my rooms environments and while accurate your mileage will vary

total take that could have been sold top shelf 1133.6 grams but as I sell not a thing its ALL MINE!!! FUCK YEAH


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

need to make some off this BB wen it finishes.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2013)

Thats awesome kite, sounds like a nice pull man!! I will be making some of my sweet mix very shortly its all in the freezer, I'm running 2 oz to start and see how it performs. Hope the recovery from the surgery is going well man, I love the cindy I wish I would try some of that. I will be doing a bud oil run with an oz of my cindy here in the next couple weeks. I need to get some containers to put all this in . 

Man raider I got to try some Flo oil at the cup but I was really hoping to find some blueberry but to no avail.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

I been wanting to do Flo for awhile and never got to it, kinda like DJ Shorts F13,maybe soon.but BB has that original sweet fruity dank that keeps a place in my garden more than not... I feel for ya on the surgery.. I have compressed nerve on the elbow and need surgery as well.gonna hate that day,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh ya Kite what was the oil vape you said you really liked. I have been looking at them, and there are many, but i want something that is gonna work well, and not fall apart or be a huge mess to deal with. I knew there was one you mentioned you really liked.

Man Raider that Flo shatter was awesome!! It totally had the flowery taste, and shit it hard!!

All my LST attempts went well. I even pushed them down just a tad more today. The tops are turned upwards very nice, and the stems are almost horizontal . One of the lemon Gs in particular has very sharp looking edges, and real strong serration on the leaves. I don't know if its good or bad, but it stood out. I have a platinum delight with that same characteristic. 

That being said the platinum delight and the other Sins OG I recently put into flower are both female, and looking good. The OG has stretched a fair bit, but might be done and if it is will be an awesome plant. The platinum delight has kept the nodes much tighter and is looking really nice. The other OGs that did stretch a bit are building very nice colas it seems. I hate the 6 inchs of branch beneath the buds, but I keep telling myself it wouldn't get any light any way .


----------



## Kite High (Aug 12, 2013)

omnicron v2.5


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

*I got a 2 stage Vacum pump, if I only knew how to use it..................For not job related deals, im good with that.*
Beech
ps.Your tollerence is gonna be off the charts if ya dont stop these 3-4 day binges of dabbin.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2013)

I smoked 2 bowls of flowers yesterday. Though it didn't hit me like it shuold have, I could still feel the Cindy . I forgot to sy the other day when I smoked that WW blunt I was pleasantly surprised at how much I felt it inspite of all the dabs. 

Thanks for that Kite, I'm gonna be looking into getting one soon. Do you just use the stock cartridge and everything?

So last night I scraped my b grade from the last run, and started evaping the first half of the a grade. There was alot of a grade liquid so I split it into 2 evaps. I need to get some more filters to cover my dishes so I can evap more then one at a time. I don't think this run will be nearly as good of a return, but it is definitely even cleaner. The dish is very bright yellow. I filtered it a second time after I did the wash, and it got out even more of the fats and impurities. The B grade still came out very thick and reasonably stable, I've got it stored on parchment paper (my new best friend) along with the B grade from the bubba kush the other day. I literally got 1/4 the quantity of b grade, but again it is notably more golden. I've got a bunch more of that trim, I'm gonna try a couple different things over the next few weeks to work on my tech. I'm also going to do a Cindy bud extraction and see how that turns out. If you've got any suggestoins on how finely to chop that Kite I'm open ears.

I'll let you guys know how the A grade evaps later on when I scrape it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

Your just set in your mind, to get ole Beechy researching on how to make this beautiful yellow GOO.
That stuff looks killer....stronger I guess, then the Hash from Turkey?
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2013)

I think its stronger then most hash, as it should have no veg matter at all in it. Ideally it should just be the oils from the plant, possibly some of the fats and lipids if you don't get them all out, but nothing that isn't in there to start with. I really like this alcohol tech I've been using and havn't had any desire to play with butane as I get deeper, but I do wish I had a vac pump like you. I really don't think after my 24 hr purge that there is any alcohol in it. I realized today it must be getting just a little over 100 as the dish feels warm in my hand, but there is no way its getting more then a little over. I need to get a thermometer I can stick to the side of the dish. I would be interested in vac purging it after it was formed into a mass just to see what happens. I think its possible with some vacuum, and very low heat that it might get hard like a shatter. I don't think I have much moisture in my oil, as it NEVER pops, or sizzles but I think there may still be a tiny bit. That is what the vacuum would remove. 

So I say go research QWISO if you like, then go buy grain alcohol instead of ISO. I got a cone shaped "gold" coffee filter I'm using for my first filtering(I actually used a heavier metal screen above this for the largest veg matter) that is working great. Then I filtered it al through a double coffee filter inside that cone filter. Then evap in a pyrex dish with a filter of some sort over it to keep shit out. Im about to go buy a new silk screen so I can lay my old one over my dish it will work way better then the AC filter I've been using. From my understanding if you evap in the sun it will turn your oil red, and obviously light degrades THC, that being a reason I'm liking the evap ontop of my dehumidifier. I'm gonna make a little rack I can set on top so the air moves more evenly over the bottom of the dish, and doesn't restrict the movement as much as with the dish just sitting on top . My next batch I'll try to do a nice step by step but its not hardly my tech. I am only doing things I've seen/read that others do. I really want a walk in freezer to work in, my freezer completely defrosted the other day when I was working on all this. I was trying to do as much in the freezer as possible. I can never remember they members name, but I got the original idea for the quick wash and using the gold coffee filter on here. I need to PM qwizoking, and see if he will share his tech. He seems like he might know some great tricks, and make some nice oil.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

Man,I watched a guy make the Shatter,looked like peanut brittle.Was scraping it out with a damn cant remember the word the thing you put mud on walls with when sheet rocking.
Gonna YT, what you said,Thanks TC.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2013)

round 1 of the a grade is scraped pictures after dinner. round 2 of the a grade is evaping.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2013)

OK well its way after dinner, but I do have a couple pictures . I got busy actually changing and cleaning my res. It looked kinda grimy and it had been a whole month so I figured it was about time. 

So I scraped my first evap of grade A sweet trim, and it only yielded about 1.5g. Based on input weight as long as the second evap weighs about the same I'll be right around the 10% mark. If the second evap weighs more like I think it might I'll be over that mark so not bad for sativa dominant trim I don't think. The flavor is much lighter then the bubba as I expected, and with the mixture of trim I used it has a sweet floral taste to it. The purity came out nice, wonderfully golden with a very think EXTREMELY sticky (like DO NOT TOUCH or it will stick to you no matter how quickly you touch it) taffy texture. It holds its shape well at room temps and is being stored on parchment paper in the dark and its not getting runny or anything. Heres some pics I took of the piece pressed out thin so you can see the color and clarity.











I think this second evap might be even nicer it was evaping down well last I checked and will likely be done by the morning. One of my last WW plants showed some nanners tonight so I pulled it, and chopped it down into buds and put it in the fridge. I'm gonna either make butter out of it, or try a fresh bud alcohol wash and see how it turns out. I usually work with dried material for butter or oil so it will be a nice experiment. I have made some butter in the past with fresh bud though, and it was some of the most potent butter I've ever made so I figure I can't go wrong . 

Hope you guys are having a good night. I have been having so much fun trying this new stuff, and being able to make changes and see the improvements. I am really looking forward to trying some of this stuff with these new strains that already look like they will be amazing oil producers. I can't tell you how impressed I am with the powernap, and the Sins Ogs inspite of the stretch they did are building some really nice buds that are completely coated in trichs. From the looks of them they are gonna be big fat milky trichs too!

Well night guys see you tomorrow!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Well its almost 2 am here. I've been out of town the last couple days, but came home to things still doing ok. The flowering girls grew atleast an inch while I was gone, and the plants in veg are looking nice too. The little seedlings are doing ok, still some slight discoloration on the very first leaves, but most are working on their 3rd set, and those are looking healthy. The critical cheese auto is the largest of all the seedlings so far, and is growing pretty quickly it seems. I will have to make sure I control her. I'll be harvesting the giant white widow tomorrow prolly. It has gone about 10 weeks now, and is looking pretty done, and has bulked up alot. I'll also be putting another round into flower. 

So I scraped the last of that batch of sweet oil, and got another 1.5g, so I ended up with about 8% return, which isn't huge, but it was all a nice golden oil. I could have prolly done a third wash on the material, and gotten an actual b grade, but I'll settle for 8% of what I would call A grade. I bought more alcohol today, and will be doing another run this week. I also bought a bottle of Seagram's seven today, and have an oz of sweet trim soaking in that right now . Anyway I'll catch up with you guys tomorrow, just wanted to check in.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome home bud. Glad you are having so much fun with the concentrates.  THC is fun to play with.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Hehe yes it is Jig yes it is!! I really wish I had some access to accurate testing at an affordable price. I'd be curious to see what kinda results I'm actually getting. 

Well I'm heading to dinner and to try to buy a new dabber if the shop is open on sunday. I dropped mine last night . Its still usable just broken.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

Hope you find one. Can't do without the dabs lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Hehe they didn't end up being open so I guess tomorrow. The old one still works and its like 3 inchs long still just the very end broke off thankfully. I have a few other utensils that have gotten used as I've been getting more into this all so I've got back ups if need be . We did have some great BBQ for dinner, and had a nice evening. Sat outside on the patio at the restaurant, and enjoyed the sunset while we ate.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

sounds a lovely night. What a diifference a year makes huh. Here u are enjoying the sunset with your fmily in a new place u might one day own and all your limbs work. Life's good.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 19, 2013)

True story man, its been a crazy year for sure, and things are really going well. Once we figure out our more permenant income situation for when I'm off disability things will be great!

So the Critical cheese auto I started is only about 4 inchs tall, and on maybe its 4th - 5th node, and already has the beginning of side branches, and is showing sex in 18 days from sprout. The Blue cheese auto also looks good, and is the second largest of the seedlings. It hasn't sexed yet(its supposed to be fem) but looks great still. 

I ended up needing to move all the girls around the last batch I put in is approaching the end of its stretch I believe and is setting buds now. They did bush out a bit on me, but look like most will be very nice plants. The Sins OG(i think #1) is HUGE, its 4 inchs above my light now, and all the side branching is rather stretchy too. The funny thing is if it flowers like the other Sins OGs have, it might have some HUGE buds on it. I just took down the WW that was 6 inchs above the light and it was actually rather heavy, so I have hope for this plant. Even if the top ends up a bit airy, it is going to be covered with resin. After moving things I put 5 more plants into flower. They were the same age as the ones starting to flower now, so I hope they don't stretch even more, but either way I'll move the bushy ones to the edges if I have to and move on. I forgot to mention how awesome the platinum delights are looking. The one in flower is turning out to be a beautiful single cola plant, and apears like its going to from some very nice buds. The one I just put into flower has me even more excited as it is stacking nodes in veg, and isn't branching much. It just seems like it might be fantastic. 

Ok now I"m off to bed, I need to make qwiso tomorrow and go shopping so I need my rest...lol.

Peace TC


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2013)

Well guys its been a busy day. Spent most of it running around and shopping. I found a sweet new dabber, picked it up for only $20 which I didn't think was bad since its heady glass. Not much to say really plants are good, life is good, heres a couple pics just for fun .

















Hope you guys had an ok monday. I'll see ya tomorrow maybe I'll even show ya some plants .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey bro! How's things been going ?: good I hope. Been rough with Mom and finding out she is in stage 4 bone cancer!  just been trying to hang in there! I had answered your post, but don't think you seen it there in the thread. I just did an update in the last 2 or so pg's. Well 2 updates.  
The Sins OG is looking mighty fine, and is now flowering. She sure is stinking to high heaven! Going to take 2 or 3 clones off her bottoms in the morning to keeps her going for awhile. Started a few Power Naps 2. And also Vertigo,Cotton Candy,Fucking Incrediables, I had threw the last 5 of the FI'S into a cup of water with Rapid Start to see what they would do, well got 3 out of the 5 to make it for me. Super stoked about that!  checks it out if you have a spare second bro..
Thanks, Your bud. Dank


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2013)

hehe I was just over there trying to sort through things man. I'm really sorry to hear about your mom, thats gotta be hard to deal with. I must have missed the post, then felt bad when I heard.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn dank, that's rough. I know how i felt just hearing my dad and cancer mentioned together, his cleared up. Must be scary, or sad, or a lot of things for you. When I heard about my dad I made a promise to myself that we would talk every day. I figure if we make the most of every day we are both here, there's really no more to do. I hope you have a long time to go with her, and I hope she can find something to deal with the pain.

T cat. I thought you bought a new oil rig for $20 and thought damn, what a deal. Then I realized you were talking about the actual dabber.  Not as good a deal, haha. Cool dabber though.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2013)

lol ya whole rig for 20 would be sweet but I only payed 50 for the one pictured so I didn't do bad. I thought the dabber was sweet though, even if not as cheap as plain glass. My wife gave me the eye when I said it was 20 she's like I thought it was gonna cost 5-10 bucks. I said look at it!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2013)

Just getting ready to head down to the garden thought I'd check in see what everyone is doing. Looks like its been a slow day on everyones thread but Danks .


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I told you guys you might get some plant pictures!

I'l start off with the seedlings. First we have some pics of the critical cheese auto, 19 days from sprout and it is beginning to flower! I guess it really is an auto .











Here is the bluecheese Auto. Also at 19 days, and I think it will be showing sex in the next week from the looks of her.











Here's a group shot of the other seedlings, the Lemon Gs are on the left, tangerines in the middle, and Sinmints on the right of the white tray.





As I think I mentioned before I have a tiny bit of yellowing on a few leaves, but the tops are still growing well. I gave them some light nutes earlier tonight. 

Here are 3 of the platinum delights in veg that I've taken clones off a few weeks ago. Then I'll show ya the PD in flower , its been just under 3 weeks since the flip.
















This one just went into flower the other day, look at those nodes!!






Here are a few Sin's OG in veg. Then 3 different ones in flower, see if you can tell the differences in growth. The 2 that are frosty it was hard to get a good pic of with my phone but they are very frosty.





















Now I bring you POWERNAP, I'm so excited to taste this girl!! I believe she is about 5 weeks into flower I'd have to go back and check some notes.











Now lastly I leave you with a group shot of the flower room threw the door so the lines aren't to bad .






Hope you guys have a great night and enjoy!

Peace TC


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks guys 4 your thoughts & prayers. Really means a lot 2 me. And thanks 4 being good friends during all that's going on. Really helps a lot just to have good fella's such as you guys 2 just chat with..
Thanks again, Dank.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

Things are alright when you got friends near.

Nice pics TC. Love that last shot, it's the tale of two plants. One is a 3 foot cola, the other has a few budsites here and there.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

No problem at all Dank thats what friends do. 

I thought that one turned out neat too Jig. The one with the bud sites scattered on it is that really tall OG, and the one that has the nice bud twist going on is the strawberry pheno I've kept around the last few months. I actually think the OG has potential to make some nice buds too, but its gonna be the tallest plant I've ever tried to keep in my tray I think. The other OGs flowering stretched like crazy at first to, and in the last few weeks now have 6 inch or more of gorgeous bud on top. That being said if the tall one puts 6 inch bud sites on top I'll run out of room......... Lesson learned. I guess thats the kinda thing you run into when testing new stuff. I gotta think it is heavily leaning towards the OG genetics in it to look and act like that. I've read OGs are usually stretchy, but then the buds are just ultra dank. Either way this is a new one for me for sure.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

I almost scraped my comp screen for some of that oil,lol.everything looks good bro.all kind of good things goin on in the THUNDERCAT home.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I've been busy the last couple days. Extracted about 3 more grams of oil, and spent today making butter. Heres a few pics for you guys. The oil I scraped today I intentionally let evap in the sun to turn it red, and see if it changed the flavor at all. It may have changed the flavor a bit, but not in any negative way its just a bit different from the last stuff from the same trim. It did turn a pretty color red though . I gotta get some more alcohol tomorrow and work through some more of this trim I still have in the freezer. I'm starting to get a process down I think, so I'm gonna do a step by step at some point this week while I'm doing a run. Hope you guys had a nice weekend. We went out for some BBQ last night, and to the park for a picnic today. Heres what I did before we left though...

Partly scraped






Scraped and pressed out, thats just under 2g






Then my next project after a few dabs of the red oil .

8 sticks of butter






roughly 3 oz of material went into the pot , some WW bud off that giant plant, and some trim I had on my tray , this is just the 1.5 oz of WW






I added about a 1/2 cup of water and its been simmering for about 5 hours now on the keep warm setting






I'll prolly let it simmer a couple more hours, then shut it off all night and just warm it again and strain it in the morning. I usually simmer my butter for 6-8 hours depending on what i'm doing that day. Then alot of times it sits over night turned off before I strain it. 

I think I might use the red oil for some candies and I may not even add any other coloring just some flavor. Let the oil color the candy. We'll see how my week goes and how ambitious I get .

Latta guys hope you enjoy.

TC


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Now lastly I leave you with a group shot of the flower room threw the door so the lines aren't to bad .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG! What's that one bloody long twisty cola'd plant in the foreground? It looks so EPIC. I want one! That just looks like the SoG grower's dream right there man. Wow.


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 26, 2013)

Wonderfully done. You have a talent for this!
and how did that plant's cola grow out in a spiral?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey fellas thanks for swinging over! 

I thought the spiraling on that plant was pretty cool too. Its one of the reasons I have kept it around. It is just genetics, and is great in the sog. I've got 4-5 of them in flower right now, and most are above the edge of my light, and are leaning on it . Its a random strain I got from my brother that came from a bag he thought was particularly good. I grew out 5 of them, 2 males 3 fems. Of the fems, 2 hermied, but this one was stable, and has very dense buds in a great growth pattern. Its a sort of sweet weedy smell, nothing much to speak of in that department, but decent smoke all around. I think the non connoisseur would be very pleased to get a bag of it, and the connoisseur would say eh its some decent smoke . Thats how I feel about it next to Cindy for example. That being said I wish CIndy had the growth formation and bud density that plant does! I'm very excited about a couple of the platinum delights because they show the potential to have this same kind of structure with a bit less stretch so they might not jump above my light . 

Well I bought a gallon of Iso today . I've got 3 seperate batchs prepped and freezing. 2 are 30g batchs of sweet trim, and the other is a 10g batch of chopped Cindy buds . I'm gonna do 2 washs on each of these over the next few days one at a time. I'm just letting them all freeze real well right now and letting the alcohol chill. Soo between one of the batchs I will do a step by step for you guys, and give you start to finish on that particular batch. 

Which one do you wanna see a trim batch which will yield higher, or the Cindy buds which........ well they are Cindy buds .


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

Gd morning TC,hope yure havin a great day and do a dab for me,ole raider could use it,lol.cheers.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 27, 2013)

Morning Raider, I'll do one for ya, and one for your busted up back . 

Things are going well today, cleaned up the kitchen, and have been playing some video games. I'm about to go make some QWISO, and then build a closet in my bedroom. 

Hope everyone is also having a nice day!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 28, 2013)

GOOOd MOrning RIU!!

Yesterday went well, and today should too! I ended up doing 2 sweet trim extractions yesterday. I kept the first wash from each separate, but mixed the second washes. The first wash is almost done evaping. It looks about done, but I wanna give it the full 24 hrs I've been getting such good results with. I decided to do the step by step on the Cindy bud wash. I hope it turns out now that I did that...... I will prolly start that later today, I might wait till tomorrow after my other A wash is finished evaping. 

I got a table last night to set up one of my 2x4 flood trays in my veg room. I gotta dig out my other pump, and set everything up tonight hopefully. I'm gonna have to get real good about doing things on time cus I'm gonna have a very full tray. I also think I need to get another fan for my flower room to move some air around the back corner of my tray. OK I'm done brainstorming for now I think. I'm sure Ill check back in later, time to finish my coffee have a dab to start the day!!

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

[youtube]y1-ntCFJ6uA[/youtube]

And a gooooooood morning to you too sir.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2013)

Well figured I would sub (is there a button or something for that, or is this it)

Anyway loving your spiraling staircases of dank in that last flower pic..I just read this but I already forgot sorry.what strains are you growing?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey guys nice to see ya!!

Qwizo I've got a bunch of stuff going right now; C99 (female seeds), Sweet Deep Grapefruit (Dinafem), Powernap (Sincity Seeds), Sin's OG (SCS tester, a few different phenos), Platinum Delight (SCS tester, I think a couple phenos here too), a few White Widows left (G13 labs), and a few "NY Strawberry" (bag seed from NY, supposed to be "strawberry something" my brother said). I think that covers all the girls I've got flowering. In veg I have some Critical Jack (dinafem), Sinmint Cookies (SCS), Tangerine Power(SCS), Electric Lemon G (TH Seeds), more platinum delights and sin's OGs, and 2 autos for the solo cup competition  whew... I think thats it. 

I'm not really sure why but my autos look great, and my other seedlings are still struggling a bit. I should have just put them into the 6 inch pots like I was thinking about doing. I'm gonna get this flood tray set up, and then put them in there and hope they come around better. I can't figure you why they are fighting me.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 28, 2013)

Give it time bro. New house, plenty of strains. At least yours don't look like mine right now (although they are turning around). Looks like you got some space to work with at the new digs. Looking good though man.


----------



## greenberg138 (Aug 29, 2013)

a thunderkitty can you post up some more pics of you power nap please. id like to see how frosty she is. btw, Is that just your test room? or is that your flower production room? cause umm.. well. ive never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by smooth glad to have you on board. The extra space has been great, and is only gonna let me continue to improve things. I'm in the process of changing my whole system over to full hydro, which I should have done along time ago but didn't really have the room. I'm not eager to have more reservoirs to change but it should be worth it. I am gonna try to start getting plants into flower just a bit faster so they don't get as tall and I get better light to the outside ones....almost there . 

Greenberg that last pic on the previous page is a view in the door of my flower room. I don't have a separate space for my testers unfortunately. The whole tester thing just kinda happened it wasn't a planned career move. That being said its a move I was excited to take, and hope I'm able to develop it more as time passes. I am really getting excited about these platinum delights the structure is getting nicer daily, if they turn out as frosty they will be keepers!

I'm hoping the "never seeing anything like it" isn't a bad thing . The basic principles I use I modeled alot after Al B Fucts grow on here back in the day. I have adapted things to my own style so to say, though I'm not sure its always been advantageous, and not just me being lazy...... I'm in the process of making some more changes, and trying to ensure they are productive changes.

Now off to start my step by step oil tutorial!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

Hope all is well in the thundercat domain...OLe Al B, man tht brings back some memorys.
I remember when pr was doing alot here,now not so much lol .Who really knows.
Love the spiral bud,got some plans for tht strain?
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 29, 2013)

Things are really good man I can't complain. How you feeling this week?

Honestly I am prolly letting that strain go, it has been decent, but I don't think really worth keeping. I don't know I suppose I could add it to my breeding project list with the powernap male, and or the extrema male. I've still got a mother of it, but no current clones.

Ya Al B had some good info, and I miss Gypsy Bush who also helped influence my decision to go with a single cola SOG style grow. I talked to him a few months back via PM, if I remember correctly he was is south america some place. Lol that crazy Gypsy!

Well the first half of the step by step is done, and photographed. Now its evaping....which I'm gonna go take a picture of now that I think of it. I will put it all together tomorrow when I scrape it, and finish it up.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

Alot ,better than last few days man,Pulling them jaw teeth is not no fun!
Didnt sleep for over 2 days,even with the pain meds,they seem to wire 
me up.And only I get like 2-3hrs then throb throb.

You remember Earl? Hydro guy tht had the shuttle.lol
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 29, 2013)

I think I may have read through something about a hydro space shuttle. Was it like 2 totes with tubes between them, all wrapped in a bunch of insulation under a light?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats it.I liked earl even tho he had his moments.What about Panhead from Mich?Cool dude.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 29, 2013)

I do not remember Panhead. 

Since we are playing this remembering game....How about my boy old King Spade? That kid had a good heart, and it was awesome watching him go from the cardboard box closet grow to his duel flood trays!

I got my veg room a little more set up tonight. I got the tray on the new table I bought, and got the rez and pump ready to go. I gotta figure out my plan on nutes for it. I'm debating staying with the regular lucas formula GH for the whole life of the plant. I was also considering trying something else. Its about time for me to buy nutes any way. 

I raised my light in my flower room to cover my plants better, i'm hoping I don't notice any extra stretch with the young plants. One of the Sin's Ogs had to get staked up today, it was to heavy to stand any more! The other one has alot of crystally calyxs on it, but they aren't nearly as densly formed, or as bulky yet. I'm interested to see how they continue to develope. I'm feeling like the more dense plant could easily be a an early finisher from the looks of her, maybe 7 weeks, which will mean about one more. We'll see I'll let her go longer if she needs it. I'm thinking 2 more weeks on the power nap, and atleast 2-3 on the other Sin's OG. The SDG maybe give it 2. Its been just over 7 weeks since they went into 12/12, and about 5.5-6 since most started showing flowers from my records.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2013)

Dont remeber him.
Dude i ran the lucas F for yrs just because its so forgiving.
To be honest not happy with yields, till i added Bonts Sweet.

Its just to hot here for res temps and ive yet to get a chiller
Go figure a guy does A/C and work and wont buy a Chiller lol.
Its 82f Rt now @ 530am and High is gonna be 104f
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 30, 2013)

Holy shit man its hot there. So I was just thinking about it, I bet you could make a chiller real easy with stuff you have laying around. Mount a small diffuser(maybe an old heater core) in front of a AC, and have a pump push water through it down to a coil in your res? Could be a cheap build to drop temps. My most recent res is made out of a 45 gallon cooler, and once I got my temps where I needed them, the cooler helped a ton for keeping them there. Just a thought anyway, I bet you could build it for less then $50 if you had an AC laying around. Hell with your knowledge of said things you could prolly take the ac apart a bit and make the whole chiller 100% more effective then just a diffuser infront of the AC....mayeb mount it inside. Heck maybe you could run a coil beside the refridgerant coil in the AC, and to transfer heat...... Sorry I get brainstorming, and come up wiith all kinds of ideas, like you couldn't tell that from following this thread . Sometimes they are good ideas, sometimes they are incredibly bad . 

Cindy oil is scraped  (and dabbed ), the last shots are being taken, and then I'll get it all put together to post! All I'm gonna say right now is mmm-mmm-mmmm.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2013)

You RT,Just too damn hot,I will put in my thread tho.Got all the stuff i need in the shop.
Come holla sometimes in my sig link.Some good laughs.
Beech


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

Good time and good memories. I remember those folks. Some good people rolling through rollitup.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2013)

1 more Roseman
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 30, 2013)

SOrry Beech that one doesn't ring a bell.


Building a post...................



***Allow me to Preface my next post. I in no way am taking credit or claiming to be the best at this whole oil making thing. I'm hoping only to share what I'e learned over the last year, that I feel has lead me to some nice extracts on my nail!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

You didn't know roseman? He was a trip. I agreed with him on most stuff, but damn if he wasn't hard headed. lol... I miss all our old friends. At least there are still some good ones kicking around.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 30, 2013)

OK guys I've been making some oil for just under a year now, and feel like I've learned alot and want to share! With that I bring you.......................................
First off some tunes for the process 
[video=youtube;MfVDicnvnFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MfVDicnvnFc[/video]

and now an RIU exclusive presentation.......






^this is the oil I make in the tutorial, Cindy99 bud sap!

Step 1. Gather Supplies. In my case I use mason jars for my material. I have both metal and paper coffee filters. I have been using a clothe bag I got from target in the canning section as sort of a catch bag for all heavy material, it was called a "jam straining bag". I've got my frozen 91% or better alcohol, and some collection containers for it. Pretty much everything has been in the freezer for atleast 24 hrs other then the bag and paper filters. From what I've found doing the inital extraction with everything cold seems to help keep the end product cleaner and smoother.







Step 2. The wash. With this run I was using Cindy 99 buds which had been dried and have been curing for a couple weeks. I used 10 grams of the fluffier buds off the bottoms. I chopped this bud gently to a texture a little larger then what I would roll into a blunt, so that the alcohol would have good access to the bud structure. The bud was frozen for about 24 hours before the wash. I added alcohol till it covered the bud, then a splash more. Once the alcohol is in I start counting, and I don't leave the alcohol on the bud more then about 30 seconds. 







During that 30 second wash I will GENTLY, oscillate the jar, or tip it 90 degrees to the side and back up. I don't actually shake the jar on the first wash. In the picture I was swirling the solution. You should be able to see the level of the alcohol, as well as the coldness of the jar.







Once I get to the 25 second mark counting, I open her up, and dump the contents into the strainer bag over the top of the metal filter which is sitting in my collection container. 







I allow the heaviest of the liquid to drain through, and then twist the bag up and squeeze the rest out.( note we are still under 1 minute from when we started) This is one reason I like this bag is it makes it real easy to handle the trim, and transfer it in and out of the jars.







Now the trim goes back into the jar, and the solution we just washed goes into the freezer with the lid on for a minute while I do the second washs. 







I repeat "THE WASH" process once more for trim, but on this bud I did 3 total rinses.







now after a bowl, or a dab or two while the solution chills for an hour or so in the feezer.

Step 3. Filtering.This seems to be one of the most important parts of the oil making process. If you don't get out any impurities you won't get a nice clean/smooth oil. I've recently been told about a micron syringe filter( thanks qwizo) and would like to get one as I feel filtration is the next place for me to improve my system. Anyway, currently I'm using multiple coffee filters to filter my extractions. I place 3 filters into my metal filter to hold them and let it drain through into the another collection container. 







I allow this to drain in the freezer for as long as it takes.....usually about a half hour. Here you can see my freezer, the square plastic containers are each different washes at various stages during the last few days. The iso bottle that looks green is also a wash I'm working on. Its actually 2 b grade washes I just poured in there for someplace to store it till I can evap it. Then the quart jar in the middle that is almost empty is my seagrams seven I infused last week.







So now after the first filtration I like to put it back into the freezer for a few hours. Typically I can see some residue collect on the bottom after some time. Then I take it, and do a second filtration. Same deal another 3 filters, same set up. 

Oh a note....after the filtration I've been squeezing out the filters into a container of "wash" alcohol. I use it to wash out the dishes after I scrape them, and I squeeze the filters out into it.

Step 4. Evaporation. This is something I've changed how I do in the last few months, and I am loving my new method. In the past I had used heat to assist in the evap process.(mostly to hurry it along) I always ended up with an "oily" extract when I was done. Recently I've began to evap the solution with far less heat (only what the exhaust of a dehumidifier puts out). Now my extracts are turning out as a shatter or a taffy sometimes. Here is the dish after a few hours of evaping.







Step 5. Scraping/processing. I have found that the type of razor blade in the picture seems to work best as they have some flex to them. I have also found I like real pyrex dishes not off brands as they have much smoother bottoms.(something you don't notice until your scraping oil off it  ) I kinda forgot to get a pic of the whole dish but here is a small bit as I was scraping it.







After I scrape the whole dish onto a piece of parchment paper(my new best friend), I fold the parchment into a packet with the oil in the middle.







At this point I mush it with my fingers in the packet, and that little bit of heat helps it form into a nice smooth mass. At this point I usually spread it out a bit and take a nice picture for you, like this again.







Then I fold it a few times into a little thicker piece and weigh it. Which I'm very pleased to say turned out well from my bud run. 

The Wrap Up. I used 10 grams of bud, and I was able to get 1g(minus a dab) off just the first wash. I have about twice the amount of solution evaping from the second/third wash so I'm eager to see how that turns out. Either way I got my 10% plus, and some very delicious golden oil so I'm very pleased. 

That being said, the flavor is my favorite part so far. It tastes exactly like the Cindy it came from but intensified. I can't imagine Kite Highs giant Cindy oil run he did that had to be amazing! Its very sweet, some fruitiness, a little citrus, and the distinct Cindy flavor I have a hard time describing. All in all I'm very happy.

So guys I hope this brings some light to how I've been doing things. Maybe it will help someone, maybe you'll have some good ideas or suggestions if you see something I'm doing wrong. Hopefully it will help those of you that havn't had the pleasure of making your own extractions be able to do so, and do it well . With that I give you a shot of what was on my dabber a few minutes ago . 












Peace, may your dreams be oily.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2013)

Its alot cleaner than my spaghetti strainer run


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 31, 2013)

Whoa, you do your oil oldschool iso-style, haven't seen this in YEARS. Total convert to butane as solvent myself, costs a lot more far as solvent goes but it's ALWAYS super-clean long as you take the time to purge properly but still a lot faster than alcohol extraction. I just find liquid solvents hardly ever leave it perfectly clean I don't dig slow evaps myself because of said residue. If using solvent extractions I prefer a precipitation to an evap, but this I have not found a method for with cannabis oil yet. 

With butane as solvent filtration becomes a near non-issue as long as you have the correct screen to do the pull through. Adding a coffee filter to your screen on the pressurised side usually does the job perfectly. MycoMaster has been using a butane method and yielding the most insane shatter from it. Goes hard and flaky like only the most pure product does, every time. Hard opaque amber nugs of crytalline cannabinoid once the ageing process is complete.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking good tc!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Chaka, and qwizo.

Well for Hammish and anyone else out there thanks for swinging by the thread. If you use butane more power to ya, however I will not be using any explosive gases to extract my oil. I don't have the luxury or being able to work outdoors, and don't believe in blasting butane in doors. I also don't feel from eveything I've read that you can properly purge butane any faster unless you have a vacuum, and or use heat. I used to get my Iso done in about 3 hours by using heat during my evap....now I get better oil by having a bit of patience. Lastly on the butane topic, other then getting a brighter yellow oil or different color oil I have yet to see the actual benefit to using butane in any way. Yes it pulls less chlorophyl, but it pulls MORE waxes you then have to "winterize" to get out if you want it to be as smooth. I sampled MANY different oils at the Cannabis cup(mostly butane, some CO2, some alcohol, and feel very confident in my work. 

All that being said I never intended on this becoming a debate about alcohol extracts vs butane. Theres a ton great ways to grow bud, and I feel its the same for making extracts as well.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks really good Thunder! Very nice yellow! Can't wait to see the other rinses.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks alot War, I ended up mixing the second and third rinse just to speed things up as I wasn't real worried how they turned out as much as I was the first wash. Anyway I scraped it yesterday morning, and it turned out pretty decent. Its not as golden, but also not brown goo, it just has a bit of a darker hit of greenieness to it but it shatters nice. For B grade I was ok with it cus you can still taste the Cindy flavor strong, its just not as smooth. I got another .6g from the B grade run making my total yield off the 10g of bud 1.6g of oil or a 16% return which I was pretty happy with. With the 1g from the first wash turning out so nice honestly I was thrilled. I let a buddy of mine that is a bit of an oil head try it yesterday and he wouldn't stop raving. He's enjoyed oil from a friend of his in michigan for the last couple years and said this was some of the best he'd ever seen or had which made me very proud. Sadly I couldn't tell him I also grew the dank buds it came from but thats another story. 

Today I've got half of my b grade sweet trim wash evaping from the other day. It won't be done till tonight prolly it was a larger wash. I'm also gonna be changing my res again, and finishing the set up on the new res. I went to the grow shop the other day to get a new pump for my main tray so it fills faster, and some nutes. I decided after looking at a bunch of stuff online, and in the store to give the GH maxigrow and bloom granulers a try. I've read lots of great reviews of people that love them. I looked at the nute % on the bags and they seemed pretty decent based on what it seems like my plants use. The granulars were also MUCH cheaper, and better value for quantity then pretty much anything else. I'm also going to be switching to a *very* low dose of chlorine to steralize my res. I've been reading into it and it seems to be far more common, and effective then I would have ever thought. I switched my clones to straight tap water awhile ago after reading about this, and they seem to root 2-3 days faster then with ph'd bottled spring water. So I'm gonna try it in my main res. I was actually reassured after having read a bunch, when the guy at the grow store said thats what he personally uses and had been for years. I asked about buying a bottle of stuff he had there and he said forget that, just buy some pool shock.(which is what everyone seems to prefer that I've read online also) Sooo I'm gonna try a few new things here, and see how it goes. I have read about using the lucas formula with the granulars, I might do that, or I may try it more by the book to get started we'll see what i decide today .

I'll catch you guys later


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

sounds fun wish I could join ya.need to make me a batch and revert back to this ,thx for sharin that info,hava good labor day TC.rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2013)

Good morning!!

Guess its been a couple days. Had to fight a ph issue on the girls the other night. I started using the Maxi bloom at 1 tsp per gallon which as it works out is just about the lucas formula, when mixed up this gave me like 1300 ppm so I was happy. However the Ph dropped way low on me, and so I had to drain half my res and refill with plain water. This brought my ph to where I wanted it, but left my ppm at around 750 rather then my usual 1300-1400. Well everything looked good still yesterday so I'm gonna let it run another day or two atleast and see how they like the lower ppms. 

I also put all my seedlings into 6 inch pots and into my veg tray(which still isn't flooding yet I'm still hand watering it). I'm hoping with a little more room to stretch their roots they might be a little happier. I should have said all the seedlings except the autos, they are still in solo cups. The critical cheese auto is really doing nice I think, and is budding up well, the blue cheese has wider node spacing and isn't flowering as much, but also looks nice and healthy. I need to take some pics of them for the solo cup comp.

I scraped my SDG fresh frozen trim oil yesterday. I have no idea what my input weight was, but I got .6g of REALLY yellowy golden oil from the first wash which made me pleased cus I know it wasn't much weight I used. I am about to scrape the second wash in a minute, and start the 3rd evaping for tomorrow morning. I'll see if I can get some pics later. 

How was everyone's weekend/vacation? My daughter went to grandmas for 2 days, so it was nice and quiet around here. Me and the wife slept till 1 on accident the first day. We got a bunch of house work done though, and had a decent few days .


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2013)

So me and the wife just dabbed some of this B grade SDG oil. The A grade I thought had a kinda flowery taste( but wasn't the first thing I dabbed that day). I'm gonna have to taste it again cus this B grade clearly has a grape cool aid after taste. The B grade turned out nice and clean, and weighed in at .3 which was half what the A grade was. I've got the C wash evaping now to see what I got there. If the C doesn't have much in it I will go back to skipping it.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you put up pics of those 3?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

sounds great man.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2013)

No qwizo I didn't take pics of those washes I just did them the other morning after I trimmed the night before. I will post pics of the 3 final products next to each other though .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

Something yellow here, I just cant help myself from looking,IM gonna do some..... R try,this harvest.
Some Shoreline.
Beech


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

Been a while TC  I must say that red oil is cool as hell! And that tutorial is great as well, thanks for the write up.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hehe Beech you're gonna looove it. I know how much you love that shoreline, so just imagine the flavor 10x and you got it .

Whodat so glad you stopped by buddy, and enjoyed the read! I rarely work on this stuff without thinking about Denver man. I can't wait to see what you've got instore for the next set up, you always surprise and impress. 

So i forgot to post some pics from the other night when I moved everything, and then theres a couple of the power nap buds. I took it out of the tray tonight and left it under the light on a shelf where it will stay another couple days to finish out. First a look around my veg room with all my plants in it(flowering ones on the floor mostly).
















Now a few powernaps
















Hope you guys have a great night!!

Peace TC


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2013)

That's a mess of lovely buds!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.*


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with him. That's a ton of buds all over.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

I wanna say there is about 42 with buds on them there, thanks guys .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

How you guys liking the new Thundercat domain?

Bet your happy with what looks like alot more room
then last,to grow in.
Dont get how the tent growers love them so much
Give me some poly and some space,Il make my own,
Space where i can move and walk around hole grow.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a lot of oil,lol, Ns job TC .i'd rep yu but still gotta spread some more around,sweet grow.peace.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2013)

There is something to be said for plug and play solutions and there is always a better solution irrespective of your approach 
That being said, I love your new space TC
I really like the stuff all you guys are doing, I enjoy witnessing the ingenuity.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I wanna say there is about 42 with buds on them there, thanks guys .


Hey TC.. long time no talk or see.  How's it hanging bro ?: 
Hope all is well your way.. Your ladies are looking great! 

Here's 1 of my many ladies. The Purple Voodoo.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

i'd like to get one of these days small hash washer machine,heard a lot of good,yu ever use those TC?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

plug and play,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

The house is really nice Beech, thanks for asking. Not just the extra room, but also the rest of it. I like having a backyard I can smoke in outside thats nice. I also like the covered front porch just for sitting out on. The Kitchen has alot more cupboard space which is great too.

I'm not always about DYI stuff, I like plug and play for sure. That being said I thought about using tents, but they would have had to be big enough, and unless I did something custom it wasn't gonna happen in my space. 

Raider I havn't used the washing machine yet, or made any IWE hash yet actually. I can say from what I've read they work great, and are pretty gentle on the trichomes. Frenchy uses one for his IWE, and it looks amazing. One of the big keys he says is not using too much ice. The ice isn't supposed to be there to beat up the material, its just supposed to be there to keep everything super cold. He also rinses the trichomes real well when he pulls his bags. He's got some great tutorials on his thread.

Those voodoos are looking nice Dank, I saw the update you did a few days ago. Seemed like in the normal lighting they are even getting some purple to them. I'd love to see a close up of the buds on the Sin's OG so I can compare them to my phenos.

Well off to scrape the 3rd wash of the SDG run. It will be much lower yield, I can tell just from looking at the dish, but looks like it should be pretty clean still.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol I was gonna ask what state your in...look over... "wouldn't everyone like to know!"
My wife's been wanting to move to a legal state, I can't bare to leave tx. I wish I had a backyard..you able to do outdoor grows? Gonna? That would be my dream, grow year round out here no crazy elec bills


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

*I love it here and hate it also,if that makes since.Im tired of the 100s now they can go away now.
The normal temps now in the Dallas area, is 95f and drops to upper 80s for normal in a week..
*






Looks nice Dank.My friend.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

Hehe I thought that was a creative location . Man the longer you hang out on my thread the more times you'll see me wishing I could do something outside. I have a great new backyard, but am just to much in town to put anything out as I'm not in a med state sadly. I've literally spent the last 3 years trying to get to one but it hasn't been in the cards.....YET! I really want to do some outdoor organics, ideally with a greenhouse setup for year round. I'd also love to do some aquaponics in and out of the greenhouse. But until then, I shall keep rocking my lights and trying to improve any place I can.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *I love it here and hate it also,if that makes since.Im tired of the 100s now they can go away now.
> The normal temps now in the Dallas area, is 95f and drops to upper 80s for normal in a week..
> *
> 
> ...


yeah man that' does look dank...its cool where yure at sucka,its 102F and rising over here west tex. Dallas getting a break.lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

*Haha,over 100 is jsut the same to me as 105.RDRman.Too damn Hot!
Love your atttitude TC,and im sure alot of us
Would love to show them Cali boys,what can be 
done at any of our locactions!! 
Pmed ya some ? on the extraction tut.....
Beech *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

*Opinions, on why that bud has leafs with no edges?Oh and I did some cuts from the Shores,Rooted fine till they got to the 5th
Set of 5-7 leaves,Then they started throwing out leaves with single blades and 3 blades?? 

Almost trashed em, but they seem great now with budding going,but stll sometimes the 3 blades?? 
Genetics? IM lost never have had a plant clone great and grow fine then do that.**
Beech*


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

My WW did stuff like that sometimes man. I never really pin pointed what it was that caused it. One of my platinum delights that is about a week into flower is only throwing single leaf blades, but they are getting 5-6 inchs long and over and inch wide its real strange.

That leaf on Danks voodoo appears to just have a very long leaf tip. If you look in closer to the bud you can see 2-3 serations it seems.

I'm gonna say its all some sort of genetic expression. I had a Cindy that got a poly head on it. Its a 2nd gen clone, and non of the others have done it, just a single plant that got 5 heads at the very top of the stem.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

Didn't Earl from Michigan have some original cindys few yrs ago or was that someone else.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

Hydro earl....... the 1 i knew had the cindys and C-99.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

Space shuttle......
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

Is that your shuttle blasting off there Beech? Hope your enjoying your evening. The wife has been on me wanting to trip since we moved in so we'll have to do that one of these nights too. I liked you NTS- not to mess with the plants tonight .

So I wanted to post the 3 SDG washs I did the other day in a side by side so you can see them. I will not be bothering with the 3rd wash anymore unless maybe I'm doing a large bud run. Then the 3rd will only be used for edibles it wasn't nearly as smooth or tasty. The First is great second is ok. Anyway heres the pic of them next to each other so you can see the difference. 






Hope everyone else is having a great friday night!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2013)

Hehe, when I PM'd you the other night I was thinking about how funny that frog would look sitting there while on mushrooms. I havn't caught up on NTS, but saw one post from you that said you had a good night which is sweet. Been busy running around all weekend. 

So I got some pool shock today I'm gonna try out the sterile rez method along with these new nutes. I've read great things about it, and as it happened the guy at the hydro store suggested it before I even asked about it. I said I had been running h2o2 but hadn't been able to find the 35% locally. He told me where to get that, but suggested the shock instead. he said he and many people he knows all use/ do it and love it. Sooo we are gonna try it. Really I mostly hope it doesn't mess with ph. I'll keep you guys updated and let you know how it goes. I think I've shared in the past that I started using chlorinated tap water for clones, and seem to be getting roots a few days faster.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like a plan TC.that must good water from where yure at,here its like recycled sueage,lol.very un drinkable.keep us posted .


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2013)

Its decent water, about 175 ppm, and doesn't stink of chlorine. My last house had water over 350ppm.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah that is better,i never ppm this yu could smell it first.that 3-way ro system of mine pays for itself in every area here.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol I had an RO system when I moved into the last house. The water pressure was too low to use it though, and I wouldn't spring for a booster pump so I learned to live without. I'd like to try it again some day though.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

mines a hose hookup for outside,easier to runoof waste water in the yard than the sink.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2013)

I just found out today our tap water up here is less than 100 ppm. We are lucky up here.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 9, 2013)

Depending on time of yr of course, mines around 140ppm -160ppm.
I mostly, use Rainwater,but do mix some tap in a few waterings
For the cal-mag.Also,still use the GH micro all the way till end of flowering.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah that sweet mountain spring water huh Jig, no wonder your hydro did so good ! 

Its funny you mention the rain water Beech, I have a gutter that needs someplace to drain and I plan on starting to collect it. It would be a bitch to get into my grow room though, I'd need some long ass hoses.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh so I took down the powernap last night. Its had about 8 weeksish, and looks pretty done. I'm gonna give a few of the other girls a bit longer, but the extrema is getting close as is one of the Sins OG. I trimmed it all up fresh last night which left my hands and living room smelling so nice . Its a much sweeter then fresh lemon smell, lemonady is how they discribe it and I gotta agree. Obviously havn't tried it yet, but the nugs are some of the frostiest I've grown I think. I'll try to get a couple decent pics once they dry a bit. I've got all the trim which included just about 5-6 small nugs off the bottom in the freezer, and I'm gonna run it for oil later on today.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys hows it going! 

So I scraped that Powernap oil last night, and I gotta say I think its my favorite yet. It smells so nice of the berry lemonade, kinda skittlesy, and turned out very smooth and clean. I gotta get a pic of it still, and I am gonna be scraping the B grade tonight prolly. The A grade was .5g, though I have no idea how much fresh trim went into it. I can say from looking at the material, and the buds I think this plant is prolly 15% A grade material. We will see as I am going to be doing a bud extraction of it tomorrow I think.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2013)

I just smoked some hash bro. Lit as fuck chillin with the parents in law. WOOOOOOT! Do I look HIGH? lol I fucking do. Shit now I'm laughing looking funny at the computer. Wish I could smoke some of the stuff you got going on. I'm gonna make some soon with your tutorial... think I already said that, but I lag.

Hope your having a good day.

Peace


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

I get stuck buffering rather than lagging  
I second wanting to try TCs hash, looks amazing, I bet its better than some of the stuff at the cup! That co2 extract was fire though.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 11, 2013)

NIce on the hash man, something you made or got somewhere? That is gonna be a future project for me, I'd like to play with some IW hash. Right now this oil thing is just working so well, and is just so easy. Glad your having fun with the inlaws. My wife gives me looks and comments all the time when I'm on here and laugh about something. She usually asks what was so funny, but its not usually anything that is explainably funny....if that makes any sense.


Thanks WHo, I really think its at that level for sure. I just don't have pounds of material to work with like those guys! I'd love to learn and get into the CO2, sadly I won't be able to invest in the equipment anytime soon as its PRICEY!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

Pricey is an understatement! 
Something that wasn't pricey is my new system! Check me out, link in sig.
(shameless plug) lol


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 11, 2013)

I like shamelss plugs when its your new system .


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 11, 2013)

Look at this guy with the plug ^^^^^. 

I know what you mean TC. I have friends that will hang out at my place while I'm on here. They ask what I'm laughing about. I tell them don't worry about it. lol. 

My brother actually just made some dry ice hash a couple weeks ago with my trimmings from my last grow. Wasn't bad but hash just doesn't have a heavy effect on me. idk.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> NIce on the hash man, something you made or got somewhere? That is gonna be a future project for me, I'd like to play with some IW hash. Right now this oil thing is just working so well, and is just so easy. Glad your having fun with the inlaws. My wife gives me looks and comments all the time when I'm on here and laugh about something. She usually asks what was so funny, but its not usually anything that is explainably funny....if that makes any sense.
> 
> 
> Thanks WHo, I really think its at that level for sure. I just don't have pounds of material to work with like those guys! I'd love to learn and get into the CO2, sadly I won't be able to invest in the equipment anytime soon as its PRICEY!


If the damn frieght cost was not so much,Id send ya my 2 stage vacuum pump.
Bet you could have fun with that?
Beech


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Sep 12, 2013)

WhaTs up tc... Lookin good can't wait for my power naps... Almost all my seeds cracked my cheese finally did super excited. I got about 16 total but 7 diffrent. I did start my extrema as well. An some that may be super skunks cant remember what celaphane they were in now. but anyways hope all keeps goin good


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 12, 2013)

I hear you on shipping man, that shit is expensive!! My father inlaw actually has a vac pump for doing auto AC that I could borrow if I really wanted to. I might just hit harbor frieght and buy a little hand pump to play with. I don't really think I have any *need* for the vac but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt, and might surprise me. 

Thanks for swinging by palmdiggidy, glad you were able to get some beans going again, and that the cheese cracked man. I know you've wanted that one for a minute. 

Last night I took down 4-5 of my strawberries, 2 WW, one of the Sin's Og, and the extrema. The Sin's and the extrema were sooo frosty definitely some of the most I've ever grown. I gotta upload the pics I took still. The rest of my tray is looking good, since I took some out I added more in a another couple OGs, an SDG or 2, 2 CJs, and another PN. I've got a few more plants I'll be pulling in about a week including a CJ I didn't know I had flowering . I apparently miss labled something along the way. Hope you guys are having a good week.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I took down my Sin's Og number 7 last night which was 1 of the first 2 to get flowered. It has nice dense buds, and finished noticably faster then the other plant put in at the same time which still needs 1-2 more weeks. I harvested this plant at 8 weeks giving me 90% cloudy trichs (just a few ambers and clears through out) which is where I generally enjoy harvesting. I was thinking the whole time it was growing it had a slightly lemony scent, with an unfamilier other smell being stronger. I'm assuming that other smell could be the "kush" smell, but these are the first genetics I've grown that had "kush" in them. Several years ago I grew a landrace afghan kush, but I'm under the impression its 2 very different things. Anyway these clayxs are totally caked with trichs. Now that i harvested it, I'm not noticing the lemon at all the other smell has over powered it. Here are a few pics of it, I can't wait to try it out in a couple weeks.






















I figured you all might also enjoy this. This is the powernap oil I just made, the first picture is of the A wash and second is the B wash. Both ended up being almost exactly .5g, and it tastes and smells like lemonade skittles!!











Hope you guys have a great night, I know I am Its 7:10 all the time around here!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice update! Looks like some sticky! That oil makes my mouth water.... 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.*


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.





*


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 13, 2013)

But I can do it. Hahahah. Rep +


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2013)

Hehe thanks guys. Hows everyones morning going?


After I scraped that PN errl yesterday I decided to evap the alcohol I've been washing my dishes with. It had been used to wash 10-12 times I'd say, and I had squeezed out some coffee filters into it. It had a very deep yellowish color before evaping. I haven't even checked it yet today but will be in a few hours. I'm expecting a nice return from the color. I don't know what it will actualy taste like cus its a huge mix, but there wasn't anything but decent oil in any of the dishs I washed so I'm sure it will be good. Its almost like doing a second wash/ filteration on some oil I suppose. It had been frozen and got filtered the same as my other oils did. I guess we'll see soon . After thats done I'm gonna evap the reclaim I did on my rig the other day and use that for some edibles, I'm not even gonna try tasting it on a nail.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow I knew I hadn't posted on my thread in a minute, I had no idea it had been almost 2 weeks thats crazy. Been busy, but things are all going well still!

So the Sin's OG is delicious!! The taste and smell is completely new to me, and I think I've said before, has to be what people refer to as the "kush" flavor. I've noticed a little of the same flavor in the powernap as well. I havn't taken a pic of it yet, but I just finally extracted the 10g of powernap that was in my freezer for the last week. It turned out beautiful, golden yellow, and very tasty. I also did an extraction on about 5g of fresh extrema last week which turned out real nice. I don't notice it in the extrema buds, but the oil tastes and smells exactly like fresh cucumber. My wife doesn't normally like cucumber, but loves this oil and asked me to pop some more extrema beans since I didn't have a clone of it. I will be keeping one of these Sin's OG phenos for sure, I'm hoping one of the less stretchy ones I have will have the same flavor profile. I will be taking down another Sin's in the next week or so, and my first Platinum Delight in another week or 2. I love the structure on the PD, I'm hoping it doesn't need 10 weeks to finish. 

All my little seedlings are a doing good, and are about 6 inchs tall. I took a clone of a lemon G the other day when I did clones, and will clone the rest in another week or so once they are just a tad bigger. I put my powernap male plant into flower the other day. I should be showing balls in another day or so, then shortly after will get moved to my bed room where I'll do the pollen collection. 

I'll see about getting some pics of stuff in the next few days. 

Peace guys hope everyones week is going well!

TC


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

Cucumber? I would love to smell/ taste that. Damn man. Love the work you are doing these days. Better than ever. Here's to getting better with age huh? lol

And ain't it weird how we can know what others are talking about over the net. Talking about tasting that kush taste. I'm sure you are tasting it, and it's funny to think I know that, when it's all in type. Soulless print. Damn, now I'm trippin off how language is used to paint pictures, and how it's an art to use words well. I just smoked for the first time today and I'm feeling it. Hope you have a good one bro.

Glad to see you around.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2013)

I would love for you to taste all of this man. Capt."world traveling" Jig should make a trip to the midwest some time! 

I'm trying my best to make sure I get better with time , just like the herbs we grow. You being able to relate to the Kush flavor is something I've always wanted to be able to do. I consider myself a connesiuer, but I want to KNOW the variations better. I feel like I have a decent idea of the kush flavor now from these genetics, and from my trip to denver where I dabbed alot of kush oils. But I want to know the "haze" taste, or the "thai". I want to taste a real "skunk", and a real "blueberry". I think you get what i mean. This has been one of my goals for as long as I've been smoking (about 10years now, growing for 7). I want to be able to taste bud from wherever and be able to identify with the flavors and smells it has.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> ......snip.....I think I've shared in the past that I started using chlorinated tap water for clones, and seem to be getting roots a few days faster.


Same here, I don't even pH my 8+ water for my clones and they take. My problem is the heat ;/ I tend to lose from the heat. I also run a sterile reservoir. I've used both H2O2 and Chlorine. I use regular chlorine bleach from any grocery store. It's simply 3% versus the pool shock that's usually 6% or more. So you just use a little more.

Chlorine's oxygen dissociation curve will give you more activity in the 6 range. But since you don't swim in your reservoir, do you?!! LOL, it doesn't matter if you don't get maximum effectivity. 

Anyway really enjoyed your thread. I'm hunting up new genetics after nuking my winter harvest ha! Oh and I wanted to ask your favorites? I gotta ask Beech about Shoreline.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Curious 2 garden.. I've been searching everywhere for "Shoreline" myself. Lol..
Sure wished I could locate it! That stuff looks BOMB! 

Anyways, hey TC! How's it going bro ?: Good I sure hope. Well, just thought I would drop in and say hello.. 

You fella's take er easy..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry I ain't swung by in a while. I'm with the both of you on the flavors! I think living in a med state with lots of access makes it easier.
lol jig you crack me up.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Curious 2 garden.. I've been searching everywhere for "Shoreline" myself. Lol..
> Sure wished I could locate it! That stuff looks BOMB!
> 
> Anyways, hey TC! How's it going bro ?: Good I sure hope. Well, just thought I would drop in and say hello..
> ...


Sea of Seeds....Devils harvest is breeder........ 5 pack of fems 55.85 and 7 freebies.Try rollitup for a 11p discount.

Hey TC whats going on up there? Tryed your dabbin method,Too strong for ole Beechy!!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey Curious Glad to see someone else having good results with the sterile res. As far as favorite strains, I ran the White Widow for along time, and will run it again some time. Its been a great strain for me. I've been pretty impressed by everything I've grown from SinCitySeeds. This powernap is great smoke, and the taste is fantastic, same goes for this Sins OG when it gets released. 

Things are good Dank, sorry I havn't been by the thread man. I havn't been keeping up on most peoples threads, including my own sometimes . But things are good, all my new seedling additions are doing great now, and are about to get topped, so some more variety going into the mix. How far along is your Sin's OG, I just harvested the second one of mine, its been flowering just as long as the first I harvested but really still doesn't look completely done. I only took it down cus one of the branchs snapped under its own weight, and the other 3 were bending over pretty far. 

Man Whodat you may not be in a med state, but you sure have some nice variety of flavors going too! 

Hehe just the usual going on Beech, living, loving, and dabbing . My daughters birthday is this weekend so we are getting ready for that, I can't believe she is gonna be 4. So what did you use, you make some shoreline oil? How'd it turn out, flavor, smell, color? Put ya to sleep ? Nice things about dabs is a little goes a long way.

Well guys I'm bout to watch Gatsby with the wife, and smoke a Sin's OG/white widow blunt. Hope you have a great evening too!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

wats up TC.i need to run some White widow myself ,been yrs since ive grown any .always done dutch passions.but since they went all fems is bad cuz their fems are not as stable as I would like...that shoreline BEECH talkin about maybe another I may snag after I crop these blueberries and gdp..would like to run yure earl recipe sometime,..yu and the family hava good one gotta catch king of the hill,lol.peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey TCat. How you doin bud. Hows the arm? When's the anniversary? Hope its all going well in your new place, settling in and all.

I'm gonna harvest my little plants in about a week. I'm mildly excited.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey there Jig ol boy! Anniversary of the accident was back in AUG., but the arm is doing pretty good. I'm still waiting on the ok from the Dr. to go back to therapy after that wrist surgery a few months back. I guess its healing slow, which was kinda expected. All is going real well here. My favorite brother, and his daughter came to visit this past weekend from OH which was great. It was his first time getting to see the new house, and city. He liked it, and we had a real nice weekend. I got all choked up when they left, I don't get to see them nearly as much as I'd like. He was very impressed with the new room, and couldn't believe all the smells I showed him. He doesn't smoke any more because of work but is very supportive of me either way. 

I'm sure you'll have some very tasty buds man. I know you havn't been as happy with these last 2 grows as you'd like, but at least you've been able to complete them and learn a few things along the way. Now its just on wards and up wards!!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey tc.......where's the bud at man!? I feel like you chopped down several plants and I have yet to see good bud porn..it is very possible I missed it though

"I know you havn't been as happy with these last 2 grows as you'd like, but at least you've been able to complete them and learn a few things along the way. Now its just on wards and up wards!!"
Ah yea every one of my plants right now is doing horribly..tried to switch things up a bit in my soil. But its helping me a lot, get to check out some new deficiencies and different ways of tackling my new problems.....good luck to ya


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll get some pics I promise. Just been busy with everything. I'm working on getting my new light this week too!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2013)

What light?


----------



## max420thc (Oct 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Opinions, on why that bud has leafs with no edges?Oh and I did some cuts from the Shores,Rooted fine till they got to the 5th
> Set of 5-7 leaves,Then they started throwing out leaves with single blades and 3 blades??
> 
> Almost trashed em, but they seem great now with budding going,but stll sometimes the 3 blades??
> ...


I have. It was a fooken DNA strain kushberry . For whatever reason some of the blue berry' strains will do this to you.It happens when your light in veg loses a LITTLE bit of lumens.
Dont know if thats it for sure. But try to get it more light.It also when it retarded threw HUGE for whatever reason.I had a love hate affair going on with that plant for around 3 years.
Ive got a small chiller i dont even use.Do you have anyway of getting your res under ground to use the earth to cool it?
If there is a way of directing cooled air on the res tanks and moving the tanks to a cooler area?Indoor design temp all over the US during summer is 70F with a 20 temp drop across the evaporator coil normally.You would be hitting them with about 50 degree air that would cool them.
I assign a BTU load of 3.4 BTU per watt of power for a grow room.Not including BTU ratings for walls and such.
This can change of course by the size of the room.For example i know someone who has a large room with allot of lamps and he doesnt gain heat as bad because its dispersed over a wider area and he gains cooling from the walls of the basement.The heat transfers from the room to the cooler basement walls.This is a huge advantage over above grade grow rooms.In northern climates a grow room might need a/c on with lights on and heat on with lights off.
A a/c can not be ran in northern climates without a head pressure control kit and freeze stats if possible.
I dont mean to clog your thread TC.
Im just throwing out ideas and general information.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2013)

Well Jig I'm going to be getting a 4x2 t5 floro setup at some point this week. Its going over my 2x4 tray that is in my veg area. This will give me much better light coverage over the tray and allow me to use the whole thing instead of only about half. Once I get my moms and everything worked out with all the new strains, they will prolly go under my current DIY cfl light, and I'll have a kick ass cycle going! I'm gonna be potting up the newest clones tonight, and cloning all the rest of the new seedlings I have going. With any luck I'll be working them into the flower tray in a month or so. 

Hey Max thanks for swinging by, glad you've enjoyed the read. Thanks for the good info.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2013)

Heres a little look at my mints from earlier tonight...they all got topped, and cloned this evening.






The beefy one in the far back of this pic is not a sinmint its a powernap mom. The front plant is the Sinmint.












I'm seeing some differences, but nothing huge yet.​


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2013)

Here are the Electric Lemon G





















And last but I hardly think least are the Tangerine powers!
















Everything got topped tonight, not just the Mints. I cloned all the seedlings, and also several of the Sin's OG and Platinum delights that are showing great promise. All the clones from last round went into pots in my tray, and things are looking nice.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2013)

Now as par request some bud pics for you guys!!

First up we have the Sin's OG I harvested the other day. I believe this was plant number 2 of 8. The flavor on this is nice, similar to the last OG, but not as strong. The smell is similar to my bubba kush with a bit of coffee, and heavy kush notes. 
















Heres a few of the critical jack all trimmed up.
















The drying rack covered in SDG mostly. With a couple White Widows up top still needing to get trimmed. 











Heres a little glimps of my powernap male that is flowering out in my bedroom. I moved it up the other day when I noticed the balls starting to hang a bit low. 






Ok guys theres some pics for everyone!! hope you enjoy as much as I have been!

Talk to you guys in the AM.
Peace TC


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

those plants look great,like the tray setup,sinmints looks very ns and the grow.so yure gonna extract those tops?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks raider, always appreciate hearing from the vetrens!

Which tops are you refering to me extracting? I don't usually do my extractions on the upper buds, mostly just trim and lower buds. I did do an extraction on some of the lower buds from that Sin's OG the other day. They were fresh frozen so I have no idea on weight, but looking at the material, it will easily produce well over a 10% return. 






I've got several jars with stuff in the freezer, I need to do a bunch of washes this week. I'm going to attempt to do a larger evap if I can get my big dish to sit on the dehumidifier safely.

Edit: large dish will fit but I will have to get a larger filter screeen.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

that looks great as is no preservatives,lol.hell yeah..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 13, 2013)

The Yellow Goo!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 13, 2013)

THanks guys!! Happy SUnday morning!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

Got the Large SDG wash done the other day. The b grade evaped out nice and ended up being right at 1g(no idea what went in), with a decent golden amber color. The A grade is still evaping, being bigger washes I'm giving them a tad longer to evap. I've still got a mixed trim wash in the freezer, and a critical jack trim/bud wash as well. The CJ will prolly be tomorrow.

Oh and I got my light yesterday!! Picked up a 4ft x 2ft 8 bulb t5 setup. I'll post some pics later on for ya. Its gonna be way better light coverage for my clones. 

Catch you guys tonight 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2013)

more light is always a good thing. WOOT

sunday is glorious here. Celebrating our boy.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> THanks guys!! Happy SUnday morning!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> Got the Large SDG wash done the other day. The b grade evaped out nice and ended up being right at 1g(no idea what went in), with a decent golden amber color. The A grade is still evaping, being bigger washes I'm giving them a tad longer to evap. I've still got a mixed trim wash in the freezer, and a critical jack trim/bud wash as well. The CJ will prolly be tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You remember me telling you about the yellow goo....thats what mine looked like in your pic above..
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 14, 2013)

What's up everyone ?: Hadn't been over on your thread TC in awhile bro.. Sorry about that.. won't let it happen again.. haha..  I hope your liking the hell out of your new grow room bro! I had stopped in a few weeks ago and your ladies looked super good buddy!  
If you ever get a spare second, please stop in and check out all the ladies I have going.. Thanks bro.. 

OH! I just harvested my AK-49 (auto) I have in the solocup contest if you'd like to checks that out aswell.. Thanks again bro, take care.. 

Dank


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2013)

I do remember you mentioning the yellow goo Beech, and hell if it looked like that I know its spot on . 

Edit:Some yellow goo from yesterday






Hey Dank always good to see ya man. Sorry I havn't been by, just been busy with life. I'll swing over and check things out. I have been following your Ak for the auto contest, and its beautiful. I wish mine were that big, my autos are only about 10 inchs tall , but very dense and frosty so I'm holding out for an 1/8 off each.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys, got a bunch of pics for ya tonight! I'll start with that new light I was talking about(still not up yet ), and the free nute samples the guy gave me to try out.











Had a nice harvest last night, took down 6 Cindys, that huge Sin's OG, and my first platinum delight(which happened to be the "#1" plant of 7). That PD will be staying around I think, it produced some beautiful nugs. It grew as a nice single cola, with rock hard nugs all the way up. The smell I could only compare to the inside of a pumpkin when you carve it, I'm curious to see how that changes as it dries and cures a bit.

Heres the cindys before the trim session till 4 am :facepalm:
















Here is the beautiful PD #1


























FInally the very tall and lanky Sin's OG. It won't be a keeper pheno, though it was very frosty, it was also airy. I actually trimmed the whole thing up, and froze it for oil, I'm guessing it was about 1.5 oz. should make a nice amount of oil!!





















HOpe you guys enjoy!!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for all the likes and rep, glad your enjoying!

Been busy the last few days, and this past weekend. Washed 2 different bud batchs, and a larger trim batch. I just finished with the evap on the second wash solution which I combined from the 3 batchs. Its a nice bit, I'm guessing over 2g I'm actually toying with it a little, and seeing if I can make it into a "wax". I have the critical jack A grade evaping right now, and still have to evap the platinum delight, and the a grade trim run. 

The garden is looking good, I don't know if I posted it the other night, but I put in 2 lemonG, 2 tangerine powers, and 2 sinmints. All the clones are doing well so I figured I would start the sexing with the seedlings. The other batch of clones I took last week are all starting to get nice roots so they will be going into the larger pots, and under the new floro. Oh ya I hooked it up, and its awesome! I can tilt it at an angle so my smaller clones are under one end and the larger at the other. Its got twice the foot print of the old one which was my big thing though and the plants love it!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

Yay, the sinmints popped. I know you've really wanted to try those. Glad you are getting the chance.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2013)

One of those Sinmints turned out to be a boy yesterday, so I took and put the last one which was kinda a runt into flower to replace the boy.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys, hows everyone doing this fine friday night! 

Been a lazy day around here today. I scraped a batch of platinum delight oil which turned out beautiful. It was a bud run that was fresh frozen so I don't know what went in, but I got about 1.4 return from it which made me . Its some pure gold, a little more of a taffy texture then shatter, and tastes very floral. 

I also did a Cindy99 bud wash today . Again it was fresh frozen so I didn't bother to weigh it, but after freezing it crumbled really nicely into almost individual calyxs which was sweet. Then I put it into 2, 1 quart mason jars which filled them just under half way. Both the washes turned out beautiful, and I just started evaping the first of the B grade. I also prepped the batch of frozen Sin's OG. Both those jars are about half full.

I might have some bud porn later if the wife uploads my pics.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Having a good friday over here  All these concentrates sound amazing, pretty jelly but I cant complain though because I gots plenty of trim and sugar buds sitting around. Iv decided to go frenchy style with it though, plan on getting the machine and bags soon.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey guys, hows everyone doing this fine friday night!
> 
> Been a lazy day around here today. I scraped a batch of platinum delight oil which turned out beautiful. It was a bud run that was fresh frozen so I don't know what went in, but I got about 1.4 return from it which made me . Its some pure gold, a little more of a taffy texture then shatter, and tastes very floral.
> 
> ...


Good Friday here as well and to yours also..sounds good TC,would like to see some of that.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad everyone had a good friday!! Whodat I can't wait to see some whodat cannoli's!! That totally seems like your style. 

Raider I didn't take any pics of that oil, but I have some bud pics. 

Here is the dried platinum delight.

















I'm gonna post these on the auto contest too, but here is the Critical cheese auto I ran. I checked it last night and it dried to 4gs on the dot and went into a jar. It smells very pretty, I'm gonna guess its smell is critical + dominant, as my critical jack has a similar smell. The Critical Cheese does have a uniqueness to it though, and I'm actually about to go try it out now that I'm thinking about it .
















I'll try to get a picture of that PD oil from yesterday, and I need to go check on my Cindy oil and see how thats doing. Catch you gays latta!

Peace TC


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

auto didn't do to bad,looks good,smoke is smoke.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep the auto isn't big, but it was solid, and the smell makes me very excited about it....still havn't made it to that room of the house. I'm definitely gonna be doing some more toying with the autos since I can set them up in my veg room and let them do their thing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 27, 2013)

The Yellow Goo.
Beech


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

I got a little high looking at that beech. Looks amazing.

tc... Not sure why but I'm really digging the picture with your finger pressing on that straw.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

lol didnt notice the straw or finger  Im digging the TC shirt though!
The PD looks,,,, delightful!



Hey beech, I dont know much about oil ect, but do all the bubbles mean anything? Looks good


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks beautiful beech, great golden color definitely nice and clean!

Thanks Jig I'll let the wife know she took em, I liked the way that one turned out too, maybe since she used a filter or whatever and put the frame on it. I also like the way the leaves looked, just a little fade on them . 

Hehe Whodat I realized while she was taking the pics that I had that shirt on and though well I gotta get that one in there. The PD is very nice, the smoke is smooth and has a great kick to it!! The flavor is nice, but not overly pronounced, so thats my only hope with the other phenos is that one might have a really kick ass flavor to go with the awesome smoke. If not I'll settle for good yield and fantastic trich production.

Oh and my thoughts on the bubbles. Atleast with mine, after I scrape it, and mush the crystals together there is sometimes some air bubbles in it, but that is all it should be.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;P_cpV00c4IE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_cpV00c4IE[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 28, 2013)

hehe Nice Whodat, I should have put that in my first post on this thread! 

Well fellas, I'm pleased with how the little Critical cheese auto turned out. It smokes very smooth, with a balanced high I'd say. It tastes very similar to my critical jack at the beginning of the inhale, and then has a very different flavor I can't really pin point on the exhale. Each time I've smoked it I have felt this tingling feeling pass over the surface of my skin that lasts for a few seconds and almost feels itchy then fades. The wife didn't notice this, so its prolly just something weird with me .


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2013)

I took down another platinum delight the other night( the purpleish one) I''ll have some pics later. I think it was a GSC dominant pheno, as it looks just like every picture of GSC I've ever seen. It seems like the yield will be pretty decent, and the buds are beautiful and trich covered. As it happens this plant was a runt when it went into flower and sadly was one of those I didn't get a clone of, but atleast I got some pretty purple(ish) buds, and a bunch of other great looking phenos .

Last night I took down my second powernap to finish up, it was a clone of the same plant and seems to me like it turned out nicer then the original since it wasn't topped in flower. I'll have some pics of that too. I've gotta say I'm really impressed with these Sin City genetics, everything I've flowered out so far is just covered in big fat oil filled trichs. 

I also gotta report I found another Sinmint male(which makes 2 males and 2 females out of 5 so far), and another Lemon G male(which is 2males and 1 female out of 3). I thought both of my Tangerine powers were females, but one might be a true hermaphrodite. I noticed yesterday it looked like it was forming some balls so I'll have to keep my eye on it, maybe I'm wrong.

In the next few days I'm gonna get another batch of seeds in, and continue my strain expansion. I havn't decided exactly what i'm gonna get strarted, but I'm considering some more of the SCS genetics I got at the cup, I was also considering running through some of the other freebies I have hanging around. If theres anything you'd like to see lemme know I'll see what I've got!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2013)

All right here is that #5 Platinum Delight guys. I loved the purple that came out on it. 





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Its up drying and will go into jars in a couple days I imagine. I've really enjoyed all of the PD and most of the Sin's OG I've harvested so far and I have no doubt I'll enjoy this one as well! I've got a few more that should be done in the next couple weeks, so the show shall go on!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2013)

I've also got Powernap pics from last night!





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Here are also a couple pics of the minty smelling boy Sinmint plant. Its growing real nice, I"ve still got it in my flower room to let it mature further.





[/IMG]


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Damn, they all look fantastic. Holy raised heads on that powernap! 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 1, 2013)

Man TC,This is so frosty! No Dabs "cough" lol for some time.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm soo happy with the "raised Heads"! I feel like I've always had good buds, but these genetics are nice for sure.

Its funny you mention no dabs Beech. I actually havn't dabbed since sunday which is the longest I've gone since april . I reclaimed my rig again, and I havn't gotten around to buying more tane for my torch so we've just been enjoying some flowers. I didn't put tons of the powernap into the freezer for oil, but I'd guess around 7-10g if it was dry. The rest went on the drying rack.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

Woot woot!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey mr. oil man, TC, Tangy Crude, oil-crude oil get it? Thats how high I am.
Thought Id share a pic of the bubble with ya since I mentioned it. No machine yet this was a test run by hand  This post has taken me what seems to be at least 10 mins lol BB King on tha tunes


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice work Whodat.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2013)

Well Hell Ya thats some pretty hash my friend!! Did you do a little hand press on it at all to try it out? I can't wait to see the results you get man. My experiances with bubble are very limited, I really need to change that and expand my horizons! That being said I gotta go scrape a 11x13 baking dish covered in Sin's OG oil .


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor you, stuck in all that oil  I pressed it today I posted aboot it in my journal. The mini machine is in as well!  heading out to get some ice now.

btw, the iso all dried up is flaky like, full melty super potent reminds me of some BHO at the cup, but different.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol its funny beech said almost the same thing in a rep message. Just for the record I'm in no way complaining . I'll swing over and check out that pressed out Oh la la! Sounds like your Iso came out just right too, don't get lost between the house and the little building hehe. 

I just washed another batch of that Sin's OG. Its the tall lanky one with the airy buds that I froze the whole thing. The oil is very skunky, stunk up the kitchen when I scraped it. This first batch that i finished today I had decided to try mixing both washes when I evaped them. It came out nice though, still nice and amber just a little darker. I'm gonna evap this other batch tonight if I get it filtered before bed. Tomorrow I need to wash my powernap that's in the freezer, a friend is coming to visit this weekend, and I'd like to have some of that for him to try. 

I took down 3 Critical jacks last night, and a SDG. I replaced them with about 5 Cindys, a powernap, and 2 more CJs, and a platinum delight. 

So I never mentioned it the other day, but I got some trips the other day. A friend mentioned having some and them being good so I said hook me up . Any way we tried them monday, and had a real fun night. Mostly watched movies, and hung out like usual but was a whole lot more fun then usual . My face hurt from laughing so much, and we we only slept for about 30 minutes before our daughter woke us up, but its funny how the day after a trip can seem so......"bright" and positive. It was the first time we were out of the house before 9 in along time, and we went and got breakfast and had a nice day. 

Hope you guys are having a great night, I'm sipping a 7&7 and eating some home made nachos!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to be as high as who dat. And I want some homemade nachos.

what's the deal with pressing hash, I asked whodat but he was too high. Lol

and what's 'trips'? Is that what the kids call shrooms these days?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I want to be as high as who dat. And I want some homemade nachos.
> 
> what's the deal with pressing hash, I asked whodat but he was too high. Lol
> 
> and what's 'trips'? Is that what the kids call shrooms these days?


LOL,Think its those little paper things,that make your sides hurt from laughter.One of the side effects....LMAO
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2013)

Hehe ya little paper things that make you laugh alot . L, Acid, Trips, I guess whatever the lingo of the time and area is. I've only got it maybe 6-7 times over the years, but its always been alot of fun. Alot less heavy then mushrooms, not as much mind fuck in my experiances, just kinda have alot of fun see some pretty colors and distortions. I've never done more then 3 hits, but I'm cool with that as I'm past the point in my life where I'm pushing bounderies and more just trying to enjoy the ride.

As far as pressing the hash goes, it is supposed to help bring out better flavors and smells, as well has help protect it for storage by bonding the trichs completely. Thats just the basic jist of it though. According to Frenchy it will also improve effects along with the other qualities. I've hand pressed a few little pieces of my charas I've made off my fingers but didn't have much to compare it to, and it wasn't the cleanest to start with. If you've got some keif or hash laying around you can try it out just working the hash in the palm of your hand with your thumb. You let your thumb warm the trichs, and then massage them together into a uniform mass.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

He also uses a glass bottle filled with hot water, letting the heat do the work and not really pressing much.
gotta go!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

Too funny about acid vs shrooms. I've had the opposite experience. Acid melts my mind while shrooms just make me laugh like a 5 year old girl for hours.

I think I did lsd 6 - 7 times in the 11th grade. Possibly over the summer before 11th grade. I was a big fan of doses in those days. That was our word. Either doses or tabs. Or alice. I think I did 7 tabs our first time. Wooooot. 

saying all this now, I honestly find it hard to believe how wild I was as a young man. High school was too fucking easy if I could do that much acid, get arrested for smoking weed, and spend every night getting high with my friends... And still get over 4.0.

its cool though. I'd much rather hang with the cool kids than the smart kids. Not to say we aren't smart, nor to say the smart kids ain't cool.

hallucinogens ftw!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

lol jig.
didnt know over 4,o was possible? 

I.like.acide...too  shrooms usually made my body feel al fuked up.,, L is just all out craziness though I like it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah man, we had Advanced Placement classes where A's were 5.0, B's 4.0 etc. I have a whole tirade on the subject, but I'll save it. I have a complete love/hate relationship with public education. Oh, and the AP classes had tests at the end of the year. If you got a high enough score you got college credit. I was nearly a sophomore when I started college. Then I got my ass kicked. Was not the joke H.S. was.

The only bad trip I ever had was from a single little mushroom. I seriously thought I was gonna die. NOt that I was in danger, but fuck me if I wasn't sure I was dying. Scary shit.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2013)

Well Jig right off the bat you've done somme much higher doses of acid then I have. 7 hits at a time seems like ALOT to me. I don't usually get tons of mind fuck from an 1/8 of mushrooms (what I usualy eat) but when I've ramped it up to 6-7g doses I've had some really crazy nights.


Also Beech shared this video with me after we had been talking about air injection into soil. I thought it was pretty cool, and am a believer in using air injection after trying it a few years back. I don't know anything really about this guy, or the company in the video. I did my air injection DYI, but I'm gonna look into what he's offering.
[video=youtube;MjD2UL2zmRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=MjD2UL2zmRs[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hahaha, I was doing air injection in the early 90s! Pioneers hah! It's legit though like all forms of hydro it is more work imho. 

I have had much nicer trips on mushrooms as well, most I ever ate was about 11g from three different sources at a Dead show. We used to call acid "doses" too, or "vitamin A". Most I ever did was a 4 way of white blotter from San Francisco. We used to have an old hippy chemist from there as a supply. Books for 300! I had some bad trips on acid though, always were framed with the idea that I was stuck in hell. Eek! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2013)

lol "the root uptake of your nutrients" 

Been wanting to try this for years, but never considered having the soil sopping wet like that... That cant be good for allot of the soil food web... Experiment time!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 8, 2013)

I like experiments . I was thinking the same thing about the web with so much water. When I added air to my bushes I still only watered like twice a week.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey guys!!

Been visiting with a friend the last couple days so havn't been on much. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far! My daughter is at grandmas, so we got a nice quiet house , and no real plans. I gotta do some work in my room tonight or tomorrow. I also just potted some new seeds I forgot to mention I think. I put in 2 Truepower OG from SCS, and 2 nightmare OG also from SCS, and I put in 2 Dinafem WhiteWidows. I have had the WW around for awhile and thought it would be fun to see what the genetics are like from Dinafem. I put them in thursday night I think, and this morning 4 of 6 were up which was nice. Well anyway I'm off, time to find some food. Catch you guys later!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Good luck with your hunting and gathering,,, gotta eat! >insert cro-magnon emoticon<


I bet this dudes trying to light a bowl!


​


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 9, 2013)

Lol, I hope I don't look like that.....

I gathered some some ingrediants, and made some yummy chili!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey TC Im going to try defusing air in some containers when I xplant after sexing my babies, will let you know how it goes


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey TC. How's it going old friend ?: Been a long time..  Just thought I would drop by to say hello. Would really enjoy it if whomever would swing by my thread & take a gander at my ladies.. its post # 14809 https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-1481.html

I would really apperciate it if you fella's would checks um out.. :mgreen: 

Thanks. Dank.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 10, 2013)

14809 is ADT.......Think its.....correct me if im wrong its.....14799.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 10, 2013)

What are you talking about Beech?? lol you break into the oil again?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2013)

lol I thought I was too high to understand.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 11, 2013)

Not just you Whodat, I'm at a loss . 

All my new seedlings are up and I'm gonna go ahead and put them into some pots tonight under the floros.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)

I must be too stoned mysef also,lol,hope all is well with yuself,which strains yu runnin TC?... How about those Saints hammerin those cowboys,haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 11, 2013)

Man raider I've got all kinds of strains going atm, somewhere around 10 different ones. The ones I just popped were some Truepower OG, Nightmare OG, and some Dinafem White Widow. 

Things are going real well man. I havn't had a real lot to say lately. Trying to figure a few things out in life...either my wife has to get a job, or I have to get back to work. My disability is up in February, and I don't want it to come down to the last minute. Really I need to help the wife find a job as I'm not supposed to be doing anything with my wrist still. I go see the Dr. for that in another week or 2 for another MRI so we'll see how that goes and what he's got to say. 

I'm almost out of the bag of maxi bloom I bought, and I think I'm gonna try this floranova sample the guy at the shop gave me. The maxi granulars seemed to work well enough for me. The last couple harvests were nice and frosty, and everything progressed as expected. Really I think no matter if its the GH 3 part, the flora nova, or the maxi series since I've been running it basically all in a lucas formula it should all perform about the same. I'm not likely gonna buy any more maxi though unless I'm in need of super budget nutes. I really didn't like mixing the granulars. It seemed like unless I used warm water to disolve them first that they never fully disolved for me. I'm not sure what my next nute purchase is gonna be, however my local shop recently got in the AN conniseur PH perfect, and I really think I might try it. I'm gonna call AN and explain how I run things in a perpetual manner, and see what they have to say regarding a regimine. I can say 100% I will not be running a bunch of other add-ons, I intend to keep it as simple as possible and in the end if that means not using AN then I won't try it. 

I'm about to go plant those seedlings, and harvest a few plants. I'll catch you guys later on.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2013)

This.......
Beech 





~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey TC. How's it going old friend ?: Been a long time..  Just thought I would drop by to say hello. Would really enjoy it if whomever would swing by my thread & take a gander at my ladies.. its post # 14809 https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-1481.html
> 
> I would really apperciate it if you fella's would checks um out.. :mgreen:
> 
> Thanks. Dank.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2013)

And now it all comes together


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2013)

Ah ha! Makes complete sense now.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2013)

So I took down 2 platinum delights tonight, another one that is rather purple, and a green one. 2 Sin's OG a lanky one that is really frosty, and a bulky one that seems like it yielded well, that just isn't as frosty. I also chopped a sweet deep grapefruit as well. Been a busy night trimming, almost done though, I do love my small plants for that reason though. If I harvested 5 bushes I'd be trimming for a week.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok I've got pics of both the platinum delights from the other night. The green one, which was number 4 I believe.












and the purple one, which was number 7.












They are both drying nicely on the rack. I also thought I'd share something cool. I made some oil from the other purple PD last week. Well this is the surprise I got when I scraped it...










I don't know if you can see it well, but some of the oil came out with a pinkish purple tint to it. Even with it pressed in to a mass you can see the pink tint. I thought it was neat, as unlike that red oil I made this was natural coloring coming out of the plant.

I also scraped some Sin's OG oil the other day.











So my Sinmint male dropped pollen which I have collected on some q tips I put into straws and sealed the ends. I also went ahead and rubbed my Cindy 99 that was about 1.5 weeks into flower all over the male. That was 3 days ago now, and I have noticed a bunch of pistils receeding on the Cindy, so I'm hoping my experiment was a success. If it worked I will be playing with some "Sindy99" after the new year.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

that is a beaut of a plant,all the great qualities I like,hope yu get some good genetics out of that project.all those picks are top grade,great job there.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 14, 2013)

not sure how i havent come across your thread before....i read the whole thing.....(not haha) 

subbed up for future updates m8 


what kind of system you working, quick explain is all i need. also your bud shots above are beutifull!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks fellas!! 

I'm running an ebb and flow tray right now Matt. 4x4 tray under a 1k hps, I've got clones and moms under a combo of floros and cfls in my veg area.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet mother of Mary. I would of loved to smoked some that oil. Looks primo.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful...
I've only had pink/purple oil once, it waxed up to a light pink at room temp..maybe I'll put up some pics in the iso thread this weekend...not clutter yurs


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2013)

Either way bud feel free. I'll go post these over there I forgot to.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice work TC. Did it taste pink too? lol Cool stuff.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2013)

I like to taste pink..... erm usually


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2013)

Hehe thankfully it didn't taste like that kinda pink Colo :0! But it has a very sweet berry smell which is also one of the first times I've said "hmm that smells like berries".


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 16, 2013)

how do you make your oil? iso? i tried it once and was a huge failure....i really want to get into making extractions but i seem to suck at it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> how do you make your oil? iso? i tried it once and was a huge failure....i really want to get into making extractions but i seem to suck at it.


I hear that Matt. I tried iso twice and it was an absolute disaster. Ended up with sticky sludge that was good for about nothing. Got you real stoned if you could manage to smoke it though.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll refrain myself tc..... 
(Struggling)


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 16, 2013)

Qwiso

about to try your oil making method. I am trying to not give in and make bho this time. Iso is alot safer and people arent on the news exploding themselves and others up making qwiso. Chances are i will just dry ice hash it this time. Im just trying to swear off manufacture of bho as it only takes fucking up once. Anyway... Just my 2c. Havent even hit the bag yet this morning and stillfeel kinda high from trimming last night. Woohoo! Lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol Qwizo you crack me up man, your input is always welcome . 

Matt I use the QWISO method as these guys mentioned. Like someguy said I feel it is alot safer, as well as being cheaper, and I feel it gives you a better product if its done correctly!! I have been making qwiso for over a year now, and my method has changed a bit through the process but really its fairly simple. Here is the page I did a full tutorial on my current method https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131193-thundercats-groooooooow-267.html. If you search ISO there is a great thread by oakley that helped me alot when I started doing this, and there is also a ton of info here https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/706011-iso-26.html. There a lots of youtube videos on qwiso as well, but if you hear or see anyone talking about washing for more then 30-45 seconds I'd say they aren't getting a really quality product just my 2 cents.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2013)

whats up guys!! Seems like a slow monday around here. Nothing big going on over here, got some washes I did last night filtering, and hanging out with the little girl today. Hope everyones having a good monday.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 18, 2013)

All these washings and filterings you sound like a very clean person! 
Slow over here as well... Itching to harvest!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 18, 2013)

slow here as well for now...have a shit ton of trim to process for yet another extraction attempt....i think i left my trim in way too long on the last run..either way i must have at least 3 oz of popcorn buds and 3 oz of leaf trim for this project...now just gpotta sit down and cut it up into usable trim (alot is still full branches)


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2013)

That feeling is one of the reasons I love running perpetual Whodat. Usually my next harvest pops up on my faster then I was expecting.

Sounds like you've got plenty of material to work with Matt. If your gonna try Iso again, just do like 10g to try out the process and get it down.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2013)

So it might be slightly pre-emptive(just cus they aren't mature yet) but I think I'm in the clear here. 

My first breeding project is under way, and the pollenation was definitely a success . "SIN-D99" has been born, and there will be many seeds it looks like. I'm hoping I get enough seeds that I can run some, share some with some friends, and I'd love to send some to SCS for them to work with as well. It would make me very proud to have them use it some how. I still have pollen, and a clone of the male if I decide to go further with the project down the road. Sadly this was the only clone I had of the mother.


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Nov 19, 2013)

im glad to hear seeds are gonna be underway. i love my iso dabbs... perfecting my own method. today i did maybe 5 grams an basicly combined both washes got about a gram of nice yellow redish oil. just broke my nail still useable but missing 45% of it. i also am gonna try dry ice an bubble bags to make kief an wash that then was the matieral an see how that goes. I did use that method to make some hash for my buddys brew an got a shit load of kief. if u go to the cup this year i may bring u one if i still have one lol...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2013)

Glad the dabs worked out for ya man, and turned out good . Sucks about breaking the nail, but atleast it still works till ya get another. I've wanted to try making some dry ice hash, and then alcohol washing it just havn't got around to buying bags or dry ice. It seems like it should turn out nice though. Let me know how the brew turns out I'm very curious about it for sure. 

So I started more seeds today.... I didn't think I had enough strains going....


I put in 5 more Sinmints to try to find a minty one. My other 2 lemon Gwent in, as the one I have I' m pretty sure is Northern Lights dom since it has NO lemon smell to it at all. Then I put in all my feminized freebies from attitude which included, a g13 labs "Blue OG", a Dinafem "Dinachem" and "BlueThai", a THSeeds "Ultrasour", and a HSO "Lemon Thai Kush". I put them in some water last night, and into peat this afternoon. Every seed had a nice tap root when it went in . Now I need to do some research on all those strains as I don't remember what half of them are any more. My batch of seedlings from the other day are doing good, they are working on their second set of leaves. I'm also taking a round of clones tonight to keep cycles rolling.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

There is a fella on here that had pre us release experience with that "ultrasour" from a collective in Spain who claims it is the best grass he has ever had. Wicked tasty and powerful.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2013)

I've wanted to grow the MKultra for along time, and this ultra sour seems like it should be a killer cross. I'm hoping to get a pheno that leans towards the MK as I don't think it would be as stretchy as the ECSD would be.

So I just picked up an Evo D liquid vape pen. I mixed 1g of Cindy oil with about 4ml of 90%pg/10%vg and got a tasty vapor when I tried it. I took a few hits, and I'm just chillin now to see how I feel. I'll report back monday prolly I'm headed to Chicago for a concert and an anniversary weekend with the wife. Catch you guys later wish me luck,
evape + acid + dance music....should = good times .


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2013)

Have a blast man, happy anniversary!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks cowboy! It should be fun, it's gonna be nice have some us time.

Update from the road..... Vape pen is working well I'm pretty damn high right now. I'm gonna toy with some different mix ratios as I get the hang of it all and see what kind if results I get.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

TC Have a great time with the wife! We need some us time too but not gonna happen for a bit...lol 

What model pen you get? is it dry-herb too or just oil? I am looking for something that will do both well and not break the bank.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2013)

This one is the "Evo D", it is specifically designed for e liquids. I also own a sticky pen, which is specifically designed for concentrates. I've tried a couple herb pens and never cared for how they performed. I specifically wanted the eliquid pen because it is totally indistinguishable from a Ecigarette. Literally I got pulled into a DUI check point tonight on the way home from dropping off our daughter at grandmas. I wasn't even nervous pulling in as for a change we didn't have any bud on us at all(I did have 5 special cookies in the backseat though  ). I had my vape pen, and my wife had hers(which has nicotine fluid in it). The one cop asked a few questions about my wifes, and wanted to know "whats the residue liquid inside", at which point I pulled out the bottle of eliquid, and showed him. The other cop had his own ecig pen, and knew what it was when I showed him. Anyway, without sending the liquid to a lab there would have been no way for them to tell what it was had they decided to be jerks. They weren't to bad and just let us go on once we showed ID and answered their questions. All in all I'm fairly new to the vape scene though.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice... always good to have a non emotional encounter with the other side. haha. Hope it's a lot of fun bro. Don't be a dick. lol, that's the advice I'd give myself on such an outing, not sure it applies to you, but it's the best I got.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2013)

You know I should probably get a good vape pen. Since I have priors in this state it could save a lot of headache.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 23, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> How you guys liking the new Thundercat domain?
> 
> Bet your happy with what looks like alot more room
> then last,to grow in.
> ...


i knioiw this a older post but i was reading through and wanted to respond anyways.

i love my 32x32 tent, it fits a 4 site rdwc sytem in it nicely...that being said my bigger room is DIY with panda film and 2x4s

the reason i say this i suppose is that everything has its pro's and con's as far as a 4x8 tent im not sure if i would like that as much. but my small veg tent works great..


TC, you mentioned using pool shock in your rez?? im wondering if you covered more on that topic or if you could cover some more on it a bit...thanks RMTB


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2013)

We had an AWESOME time at the show, and a really great weekend all around! In a hurry atm, I'll fill you guys in later, and I finally got some more picture up.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok here is some of that purple platinum delight ready to get enjoyed ! 











And here is the last platinum delight I had to harvest. This was plant number 3, and from its growth I believe it was a bluepower dominant pheno. This thing was huge, and seems like it yeilded well over an oz(havn't weighed it yet).




















I put that plant into jars last night so I'll try it in the next couple days prolly.

Finally heres the new vape pen with some Cindy99 Juice in it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving TC,Be safe if traveling T-Day.Buds look great as always!
Beech


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy ThanksGiving MY Friends!

er' 

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving guys!! Thanks for the well wishing, I hope you all have a great day too and that everyones safe and stuffed . We are just having a nice little family day, the wife and I are cooking some food, and the kiddo is running around playing like usual. Just put a honey mustard glazed turkey breast in the oven, and about to start on peeling potatoes. Smoking some Sin's OG at the moment, and thinking about all the things I'm thankful for, including all my good friends on here, and having a community like this for knowledge and support all these years.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 28, 2013)

That platinum delight looks fucking choice! Happy stoning!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 28, 2013)

got a round of oil evaping on top of my dehydrator....its a little greener than yours though.

one thing i noticed is that theres still alot of triches left on the buds that i tosses..am i not using enough alchol to dissolve all of them?? i do know from basic chemistry that solvents have a point where they will not dissolve any more..


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2013)

I've wondered that Matt, and toyed with doing more washes, or longer washes and niether impressed me. Though I know I'm not pulling 100% of the oils off I feel like its gotta be over 85% with the returns I'm getting. 

You asked the other day about the pool shock in my res. I had ran h2o2 for quite some time, and it was just a pain cus I couldn't get the 35% stuff anywhere near me. As I was doing reading on the subject I came across some articles, as well as threads on forums about using chlorine to steralize hydroponics systems. First I had read about using chloronated water ffor clones, and tried it with good results. Then I gave it a try in my res, and have been using it for several months now very happily. The mix I use is 1 tsp of shock mixed into 1 gallon of water. Then I add 1 oz of that mixture per gallon in my res every 3 days. Its been working great.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 28, 2013)

i just tossed 1/2 a tsp clorox in my veg rezz


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 28, 2013)

not on due to your exp just i guess my own


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2013)

how big is your res?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 28, 2013)

ok im trip[pin


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2013)

Hehe you have your self a fun night there buddy. 

I just tried out both of the last Sin's OG's number 3 and number 5...though I still don't know which is which just yet. Anyway, one had super dense beds, and smoked ok not a ton of flavor or anything special. The other  tastes so good I can't completely describe it. There is some serious pinesol flavor, with a real cleanness to it, and a crazy lime aftertaste. We were smoking a blunt and the flavor still came blasting through over the blunt taste. I'm very eager to pinpoint which of these 2 plant it is, and try to keep it around for along time .


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 28, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> how big is your res?


one is 45g and other is ABOOUT 35G

sorry for fucked up typ4de


----------



## Ninjabowler (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey buds... Happy gobble day ta yall.  smoked chicken n mashed tatos with maple glazed carrots and savoury french pastries scratch for all tonight. The bartender said it was alright lol  cheers and best wishes to everone frum ninja :0)


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hey buds... Happy gobble day ta yall.  smoked chicken n mashed tatos with maple glazed carrots and savoury french pastries scratch for all tonight. The bartender said it was alright lol  cheers and best wishes to everone frum ninja :0)


Hey, NB missed them food reviews


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm thankful for you TC.  Have you even check out DutchMaster Zone. I love it for keeping my tank nice and clean. It's on the cheaper side too.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm thankful for you TC.  Have you even check out DutchMaster Zone. I love it for keeping my tank nice and clean. It's on the cheaper side too.


DM is all I've run for cpl yrs now. Absolutely love it.
Have you tried their Liquid light and saturator yet? Stuff is awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah, used it a couple times. Was absolutely unbelievable how well it worked. I use all their stuff... well most of it anyways. Nice to meet another DM user.  Not too many of us I've seen around.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey everyone!! Sounds like it was a great meal ninja! Ours turned out great as well, was hard not to go back for thirds but I refrained. About to dig back in for lunch though .

Wanna through a Happy Birthday out to my boy Beech!

I''m thankful for you too Jig . I have been very close to trying out the DM line, just can't get it locally so havn't pulled the trigger on it. Zone seems like some good stuff I've read about it a few times. That being said, I have yet to find any negative to the pool shock, I payed $9 for the container, and you can't even tell I used any yet. If I get to try DM eventually I'll definitely run the zone instead and try it out though. I am currently trying out the bottles of floranova the guy at the shop gave me as a sample. They are big enough I should be able to get about 3/4 of a cycle out of them. So far I like how easily it mixes, and the plants seem happy so thats good. 

So Matt how was the trip?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey everyone!! Sounds like it was a great meal ninja! Ours turned out great as well, was hard not to go back for thirds but I refrained. About to dig back in for lunch though .
> 
> Wanna through a Happy Birthday out to my boy Beech!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shoutout on my B-day..Dutch Master was my very first line of hydro nutes.
It was very expensive,heck that was 7-8 yrs ago is it still very high priced?
Damn every time I come to your thread, I wanna get back into hydro!!! 
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2013)

Jig will have to chime in on the price range, I havn't looked closely at it in along time.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 29, 2013)

HEY bad pic,but what ya think at 30days Flower.1 plant
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2013)

I think it looks like a beautifully scroged bitch . Looks like a boxx fan next to it, so its definitely a good size plant, and the colas seem good size, and plentiful! What is that one of the GDP? another shoreline?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I think it looks like a beautifully scroged bitch . Looks like a boxx fan next to it, so its definitely a good size plant, and the colas seem good size, and plentiful! What is that one of the GDP? another shoreline?


Yep,2k needs a little cooling....Its Danks Supreme.New bank coming soon,a tester.
4 weeks of T5 then 2 weeks of 1k mh.. Of vegg now its under 2k 1KMH-1HPS


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2013)

lovely indeed!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I went looking for prices on DM goods, and came across an AMAZING deal. See they upgraded all their stuff to the 'gold' line a couple years back. I still have their old 'advanced' line and use it and like it. Well Holy cow this place still has the advanced stuff and it's cheap cheap cheap.

I can't really speak to it compared to other brands, suppose I could look them all up and compare the prices to the nutrient chart to see how much gets you how many gallons of rez water, but I'm not doing that lol. It seems reasonable to me, especially if you buy in the 5L bottles instead of the 1L bottles.

I don't veg very long most of the time, but I still find it amazing I'm still using the same 5L bottles of Veg nutes I bought when I started growing in early 2009.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 30, 2013)

Well thats all well and good but you forgot to tell us the price . I had a bottle of GH veg nutes forever cus I rarely used them.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 30, 2013)

That's all I buy is the 5 ltr bottles. 19.95 for the 1 ltr and 39.95 for the 5 ltr. 
Have you seen the new stuff they got out? it's called DM one. TThey supposedly combined the A&B together.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

sorry, here's a link. 

http://www.hydroponics.net/c/362

http://www.hydrowholesale.com/dutch-master-nutrients/currentpage/3

I use Advanced Grow A+B and Gold Flower A+B. And I always use their silica and Zone. I use the Add 2.7 when I feel like it lol.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 2, 2013)

Long time no chat.....hope all is good with you! I have had Death Star around here lately, and its a winner in my eyes. Take care bud


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh shit Kushcrosser whats up bud!! I was thinking about you a few months back wondering how things were going for you. You been able to keep out of trouble lately?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2013)

Isn't it great when old friends stop in? 

Woot. You ready for an awesome December TC? I got a feeling it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I'm all set, hehe. We are gonna go visit my brother for chirstmas a few hours away, but otherwise no big plans. 

Garden is looking great going into december, I just added a heater the other day to make sure the temps don't get to low during the lights out. The plans seem to be enjoying the floranova change over. I put all the seedlings into 6inch pots the other night, and a couple wilted a little over night but are looking better now I think they should pull through. The previous batch of seedlings are all working on their 3rd and 4th real set of leaves, and looking good. Should be an exciting new year!


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 2, 2013)

All this talk about Nutes, I thought I should mention for the Hydro/SoilLess growers.... Jack's Professional Hydroponics + CalciumNitrate! 

After seeing ALOT of people over at ICMug pull HUGE Budz with this Simple 2 part dry nute, using the same formula from start to finish, no res changes.. and did I mention CHEAP?

I spent under $100 for 25 lbs of each almost 4 years ago, and that is right about when I will need more, so about $25 a year. I have DREAMS of hooking up ALL my res's (veg & flower) to the same 55 Gallon Controller res! It MAY happen once I am done trying all these Free samples of Bud Enhancers, pk boosters....etc. 

I MUST say that I LOVE not having to keep track of what week they are in, and mixing different batches of nutes for different stages of growth... blahblahblah!

Rant Over... now a question....

I LOVE your write-up on Oil Making! WooHoo! I can See how the quick washes give a Superior Quality Product! Before I read it, I had made of Batch with a 4 DAY SOAK! Yes, I knew that it would soak up waxes and chlorophyll and ALL the water soluable Crap, but I wanted to absorb ALL of the GOODNESS. It may Not be a Connoisseur Oil, but it IS Very Potent, and I got a $hitLoad more than 10%. My edible tolerance is Very High, so it wouldnt last long using it that way, but lining a Doobie... Whoa $hit! It has FLOORED everyone that has tried it! I think it has a Great taste, but a connoisseur MIGHT dissagree?

My Questions is... ASIDE from doing a quick wash for an AWESOME Product, because We Grow, so we CAN Enjoy the Cream of the Crop... Why not do a longer soak? 

Believe it or NOT? Telling you I did a 4 day soak was the EASY Part! Mentioning I used Roach Weed isnt as EASY! WooHoo! Who Cares! I am BAKED on OIL!

Peace and LOVE - specially LOVE your Journaling! WooHoo THANKS!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for mentioning Jacks, I've read about fantastic results with it, and I love the idea of the simplicity. I can't get it locally, but your words make me want to look into how hard it would be to get. I've read basically the same glowing review about jacks everytime I've looked into it. 

As far as the quick wash, I'm generally not worried about that little extra of the good stuff that might get left behind. If I can pull a large amount of the good stuff, and not get much of the other stuff that doesn't smoke as well or taste as nice I'm pretty happy. I read a neat expert on the skunkpharma site the other day where they used roaches and stuff to make oil, then cleaned it to a nice looking oil even. I honestly havn't saved a roach in prolly 8 years, but if your getting some dank oil more power to ya. Especially if your smoking it in joints or when I was smoking it in blunts I didn't care as much about the flavor, but when I'm gonna bee dabbing it I like it to taste good, and vaporize well.


----------



## Isis (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey TC Long time no speak. Glad to see you're still up to no good!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2013)

Ya for real been awhile! I love seeing all these old faces coming back around .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 3, 2013)

*"Cough" "Cough,Big Dab there for ya TC.Thanks again for the Tutorial. 
Beech
*


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovely cola there sir! Looking very nice and frosty already! I havn't actually had any dabs yet today.....but seems like a good time to . Been hanging out with my daughter all day listening to music, and cleaning the house... alittle hehe.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Thunder! I haven't been around in a while but stopped by today and was curious how you and your family are doing? I hope the move went well and you are back up to your old tricks. I plant to have some time this week to catch up on your thread. Always good for some laughs and education. Keep on keeping on! Happy Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey BG great to see you, family is doing well, we've been decorating the tree today, and watching christmas movies . HOpe things are going well for you as well, and I hope you have a happy holidays!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 9, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> View attachment 2916047*"Cough" "Cough,Big Dab there for ya TC.Thanks again for the Tutorial.
> Beech
> *


thats a good idea for a ScROG screen man just cut it off and roll out another piece for the next grow....i also like the DIY screens made from PvC and string.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, used it a couple times. Was absolutely unbelievable how well it worked. I use all their stuff... well most of it anyways. Nice to meet another DM user.  Not too many of us I've seen around.


 not to sidetrack but jig... how long does the DM lineup last you.. i have seen your results before and im switching overt to rdwc. if i ran a 20 bucket system w. 2 55g drums for rez. how fast u think id go thru the lineup??? were talking roughly 100-120 gallons.??? im gonna shoot to do a rez change every 2-4 weeks. would that be sufficient? in your opinion... and anyone elses opinion is WELCOMED as well!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't change my rez that often, and I know jig doesn't either . I change mine maybe once a month if I'm doing good, atleast once a plant cycle. I don't know how many gallons the DM is supposed to mix out to, if its not on the site I'd honestly prolly just call them. I would have to think that with 100 gallon res your gonna prolly go through a gallon of nutes each cycle, though I could be wrong I've never used DM. 

Well sorry I havn't been around much, everything is great to be honest. The plants are loving the floranova, and doing fantastic. The flowering girls have blown up, and I've got 10 less plants in my tray but it looks just as full as ever. All the new seedlings are doing well, and a couple will get cloned with the next round of clones. I'm sure I've said it before but I"m super excited about these tangerine powers. They smell sooo orangy and delicious.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey TC. How's it going bro ?: Good I sure hope. Just thought I would holla and see how you was doing buddy. That & wish you a happy holiday.  Just did an update and would really like it if you and whomever would like to plzzz check them out. If you also don't mind could you let me know what you think bout um ?: Thanks TC, and others. 

Dank..


*Edit * so stoned I 4 got to add the damn link! Lol.. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take.html

Sorry bout that..


----------



## SFguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks TC that eases my mind quite a bit... I thought 2 weeks was gonna be my max man. So u just top everything g off as needed .???


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

My plants drink enough that I end up topping off the res with 5-10 about every 2-3 days. I usually add nutes every other time. This allows the plants a few days at a little lower nute lvl (usually about 900 instead of 1200) incase they aren't needing as much. I have never felt I needed to force nutes on my plants. I try to feed only what is needed and not over do it. 

Dank buddy, always like the updates, I'll swing by. I like seeing them when you post em, but I honestly havn't been able to keep up with the pace of your thread in awhile sorry. I'll stop by though.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tip bro


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2013)

No problem man, theres lots of ways to do stuff, I'm just lazy so this is how I do it .


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2013)

SFguy said:


> not to sidetrack but jig... how long does the DM lineup last you.. i have seen your results before and im switching overt to rdwc. if i ran a 20 bucket system w. 2 55g drums for rez. how fast u think id go thru the lineup??? were talking roughly 100-120 gallons.??? im gonna shoot to do a rez change every 2-4 weeks. would that be sufficient? in your opinion... and anyone elses opinion is WELCOMED as well!!!!


You know you are liked when I'm willing to go through all the work to come up with these numbers.  Glad you are back SFguy.

So, I picked a random website that had all the DM gear on it for pricing. They seems a little higher than other places, but had a good selection. You could probably knock a dollar or two off if you search. But this gives a baseline. DM has a few different base nutrient lines. They have the Advance (old stuff), Gold (new stuff) and One which is all in one, no A+B. I leave out the One, and chose Advance because it's cheaper and what I use most of the time. I suggest using at least their Silica and Zone. They have a potasium booster for flower I like to use... and another product called Add 2.7... seems like snake oil to me... but I've used it and liked the results. Never done a side by side... so really not sure if it's worth the extra money. Probably not.

I did the math for a 10 gallon rez, for 8 weeks of flower. Changing the rez once per week. The 2 prices reflect using 1L bottles of the additives vs 5L bottles. Using the 5L is cheaper.

Using DM Advance Flower A+B, Silica, and Zone = $18 or $16

Adding Potash+ = $24 or $18

Adding Add 2.7 along with Potash+ = $45 or $35

You can save quite a bit buying in bulk... and that Add 2.7 really bumps up the price per crop. I use the $24 line up with the 1L bottles.

If you want to run a 100 gallon... multiply everything by 10. Anything from $160 - $350. (as you would be using the 5L and not spending the extra on 1L)

Hope that helps.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2013)

About rez water, I top off as well. I have no ppm meter, and use pH drops once in a while (probably average once a week). I just fill the rez the first time with however much I am going to want in there. Maybe 15 gallons. When it gets to the point the water pump is sucking bubbles I add a couple of gallons of just water. When it gets to sucking bubbles again I add about 10 gallons and mix in some new nutrients. Depending on how the plants look I'll add more or less than the previous fill.

I usually don't drain the rez out all the way until the end of the grow. I've never had slime or mold issues, although my water does stay cold. I credit the DM Zone a lot to my success with roots and rez's.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey wats up TC? how are the girls lookin?Hope all is well on the home front.rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2013)

Things are great raider! Plants look fantastic, they are really liking the flora nova so I may actually buy some a run it for a whole cycle. Life is good all around. I'm going today to look into a glass blowing class. I found out yesterday there is 1 local guy with a studio that teachs some lessons, and seems pretty cool from the videos I've seen. Thats something 'I've wanted to do for YEARS, so I'm pretty excited about it. I would love to get the basics from some classes, and then set up a little workshop in my garage in the spring.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

First time through I read glass bowling. I was so confused, like what you use glass balls, or glass pins? It sounded dangerous lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol Jig that is great. I went to Corning glass up in NY when I was a kid, and have loved glass blowing ever since. I've wanted for years to try it, but have never had the right situation. Classes were never local, and I havn't known anyone that does it as a hobby. Making smoking pieces will be cool, but i'm equally excited about just learning the artisic stuff like marbles and encaseings and such.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

My dad had a thing for marbles, so I always liked them too. So cool how they are like snowflakes. Can't wait to see what you get into.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel the same about it, I would love to get a couple lessons and a torch. .... a kiln.... and a bit more time in the week....


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 12, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Things are great raider! Plants look fantastic, they are really liking the flora nova so I may actually buy some a run it for a whole cycle. Life is good all around. I'm going today to look into a glass blowing class. I found out yesterday there is 1 local guy with a studio that teachs some lessons, and seems pretty cool from the videos I've seen. Thats something 'I've wanted to do for YEARS, so I'm pretty excited about it. I would love to get the basics from some classes, and then set up a little workshop in my garage in the spring.


Awesome Idea! I know someone who started learning a little over a year ago, and he is allready making back $$$ from all kinds of Neat Stuff! Marbles, Pendants, Pipes, Dabbers, even a Bong or 3. I could see Myself giving it a GO someday! Let MY Inner Artist take on GLASS! WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2013)

Well I guess the studio is appointment only, so I emailed the guy, and left a message on his voicemail about some lessons. I guess he also rents torch time once you don't need instruction. Personally I hope to become great friends, and that he would let me buy a torch at set up at his studio. I'd love to not have to invest in a kiln right away, and not jack up my electric bill any higher then it is.... We'll see how it all goes, I might not even be any good at it .


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Things are great raider! Plants look fantastic, they are really liking the flora nova so I may actually buy some a run it for a whole cycle. Life is good all around. I'm going today to look into a glass blowing class. I found out yesterday there is 1 local guy with a studio that teachs some lessons, and seems pretty cool from the videos I've seen. Thats something 'I've wanted to do for YEARS, so I'm pretty excited about it. I would love to get the basics from some classes, and then set up a little workshop in my garage in the spring.


i used the flora nova bloom and grow for my first DWC project and it was pretty decent, plant never had a single issue PH was always right on. i have always wanted to try blowing glass myself, hope it all works out well for ya. get some pics of your first project up


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2013)

Man Matt those pins are making me want to get some mushies going again so bad. I talked about it a few months back and never pulled the trigger. I might have to bring it back to the table....

Still no word back from the glass blower guy. He may just be busy with the holidays. I'll try to get ahold of him again this week if I still havn't heard back.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah i want to do a whole revamp of mysystem(s) soon. maybe tax season i will take a good week off work and mess with shit. 

seriously contemplating going back to soil, it was a pain to water but it was worry free


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2013)

You can always toy with different auto watering type setups for the soil, drippers or somthing. I'm always on the fence about this stuff. There are aspects of soil, and of hydro that I really like. I wish I could leave my house for more then 3 days without having to really worry. My flower room should be completely fine for 3-4 days with no attention, maybe even a couple days longer but I'm not trying to find out . My veg room with my clones and such sadly needs attention atleast every 2-3 days. I suppose if I put everything in larger containers/res it would help, but I'm not there atm.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol Jig that is great. I went to Corning glass up in NY when I was a kid, and have loved glass blowing ever since. I've wanted for years to try it, but have never had the right situation. Classes were never local, and I havn't known anyone that does it as a hobby. Making smoking pieces will be cool, but i'm equally excited about just learning the artisic stuff like marbles and encaseings and such.


let me know when you start I'll buy a piece from you.

@ jig thanks for the detailed response I have a feeling I'm gonna be hittin you up about this once everything's up n running. Gonna start getting everything together for the build in a couple weeks then I need to poly the garage get my lights set back up and I should have a couple months to spare since I'm still on this testing bullshit so I'm not in a huge rush to get things Rollin just need a plan ATM I'll probably go with the DM line since your recomending it and I see. Your results so I wanna emulate something that works before I go tryin my own ideas


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> You can always toy with different auto watering type setups for the soil, drippers or somthing. I'm always on the fence about this stuff. There are aspects of soil, and of hydro that I really like. I wish I could leave my house for more then 3 days without having to really worry. My flower room should be completely fine for 3-4 days with no attention, maybe even a couple days longer but I'm not trying to find out . My veg room with my clones and such sadly needs attention atleast every 2-3 days. I suppose if I put everything in larger containers/res it would help, but I'm not there atm.


My attraction to growing with Wicks (I use MicroFiber Cloth) was partly for extended away time. Lets Chat before you Re-Tool your Garden! A Soil SIP (Self Irrigated Planter) would work GREAT, with No moving Parts or Electricity required. It will also give you a Much better h2o/o2 profile for your root Zone by lowering the Perched Water Table BELOW the container, and the Benefit of a couple inches of Res to draw From, which could be tied to a Controller for Extended Periods of vacation.

WooHoo! Peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 17, 2013)

TC! Bro, hows it going ?: Good I hope. Hadnt heard from you in awhile. lol Hope all is good your way. Holla sometime. Hope you & yours have a GREAT Christmas!  Did 2 updates, would like it if you would check them out. Heres a few. View attachment 2932114View attachment 2932115View attachment 2932116


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys things are going good today, about to go do some christmas shopping, and take the kiddo to see frozen. It should be a fun day. 

Those plants are looking killer dank, the purple in the first is beautiful, and that last picture looks awesome, what plant is that?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thats a mix.  Silver Bullet, Purple Voodoo, and Sx1. Thanks bro. Have allot of others going now, including my new F1 crosses. Incredibly F'n Purple, Poppa Smurf, & Grand Berry Bomb, & K.A.S.I "which is my 1st cross containing all Kush/Afghan/Sativa/Indica..  


Thundercat said:


> Hey guys things are going good today, about to go do some christmas shopping, and take the kiddo to see frozen. It should be a fun day.
> 
> Those plants are looking killer dank, the purple in the first is beautiful, and that last picture looks awesome, what plant is that?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2013)

She looks real sexy, the PV always does too !


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks  for checking them out as always.. Glad 2 see/hear everything's good your way.. Have a great Christmas if I don't get to talk to you b4 then bro..


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Shopping went better then usual honestly. The kiddo was real good and actually listened for the most part . We got a couple things, but most of our gifts this year are going to consist of some homemade candy boxes. I told the wife all I want is my glass blowing lesson, and I messaged the guy on facebook today since he was posting as of yesterday. Maybe he's better at returning those then phone calls  we'll see. 

So I took down 2 Sinmints that were both pretty well done, and were very similar all together. I also took down both Tangerine powers as they looked pretty decent, and I couldn't hold out any longer ...but really they were done. One of them has a stronger sweeter smell, but both STINK of citrus, I love it. They were honestly a pleasure to trim. I think the less smelly might have yielded a little better, I'm guessing both to be about 14g once its dry, maybe a little less they weren't really big plants. Now that I know what to expect though, I will be cloneing both of the mothers I now have of these. The Sinmints turned out real nice, should be super dank. I get alot of the "bluepower smell" from them both, some lime, berry, and perhaps coffee in there. They also weren't huge, I'm guessing around 13-14g each. The nugs on all the plants were very dense and hard so I might get a surprise on the weights. I checked a jar of platinum delight the other day, that i expected to be about an oz, and it was over 1.5. 

So now that I've rambled a little, how about some pics. Heres a few of the Sinmints.

















Sinmint oil material 






Heres a few of the tangerine power.

















And some Tangerine power oil material. SinCity seeds one I believe 3rd place at one of the oil cups this summer with some tangerine power shatter. It looked beautiful, and after growing these I can only imagine how amazing it prolly tasted. I hope I can pull something off close .







Hope you guys enjoy, and are having a great day.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 18, 2013)

WooHoo! Now I have to go searching back to the Conversation we had on additives... I may need to Mimic YOU... thats some SERIOUS FROST!

If it was only One strain, looking so Good, I would credit Genetics.... BUT? DANG!

Peace


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup....
Watching....
Learning.......
Hehe


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Awe thanks guys. I really wish I could take more credit for it, but I just try to give the girls what they need. I've always had some frosty plants I think......... but these Sin City genetics have some serious frost in them!! These plants have had 2 different nute cycles, the first half of their life they were getting Gh maxi bloom mixed roughly to the lucas formula and a little protek at the first res fill to adjust the ph up a little. About 2-3 weeks ago I changed the res and started a flora nova cycle, and they've been on that since at 1.5ml/gl and seem. I'm excited to see how the clones I took of those plants do. I put the 3 sinmint clones into flower a few weeks back, and so they are gonna be getting the flora nova their whole cycle, which reminds me I have to go buy a bottle I used the rest of my freebie last night. I've thought about trying some other brands of nutes, but I'm gonna give the flora nova at least few more months cus so far I like it .


----------



## raiderman (Dec 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Shopping went better then usual honestly. The kiddo was real good and actually listened for the most part . We got a couple things, but most of our gifts this year are going to consist of some homemade candy boxes. I told the wife all I want is my glass blowing lesson, and I messaged the guy on facebook today since he was posting as of yesterday. Maybe he's better at returning those then phone calls  we'll see.
> 
> So I took down 2 Sinmints that were both pretty well done, and were very similar all together. I also took down both Tangerine powers as they looked pretty decent, and I couldn't hold out any longer ...but really they were done. One of them has a stronger sweeter smell, but both STINK of citrus, I love it. They were honestly a pleasure to trim. I think the less smelly might have yielded a little better, I'm guessing both to be about 14g once its dry, maybe a little less they weren't really big plants. Now that I know what to expect though, I will be cloneing both of the mothers I now have of these. The Sinmints turned out real nice, should be super dank. I get alot of the "bluepower smell" from them both, some lime, berry, and perhaps coffee in there. They also weren't huge, I'm guessing around 13-14g each. The nugs on all the plants were very dense and hard so I might get a surprise on the weights. I checked a jar of platinum delight the other day, that i expected to be about an oz, and it was over 1.5.
> 
> ...


that is serious dank.great job as always TC.looks like a white Christmas at the T.C. house.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You know you are liked when I'm willing to go through all the work to come up with these numbers.  Glad you are back SFguy.
> 
> So, I picked a random website that had all the DM gear on it for pricing. They seems a little higher than other places, but had a good selection. You could probably knock a dollar or two off if you search. But this gives a baseline. DM has a few different base nutrient lines. They have the Advance (old stuff), Gold (new stuff) and One which is all in one, no A+B. I leave out the One, and chose Advance because it's cheaper and what I use most of the time. I suggest using at least their Silica and Zone. They have a potasium booster for flower I like to use... and another product called Add 2.7... seems like snake oil to me... but I've used it and liked the results. Never done a side by side... so really not sure if it's worth the extra money. Probably not.
> 
> ...


I have used dutch masters before.The add 2.7 is needed in the formula.I had good results with dutch masters gold.Some what more production than other nute brands but was lacking in as much resin production as other nute brands.Zone is my favorite product of theirs ,keeps the res clean ,keeps from having salt build up.It will however kill all bacteria good or bad in the grow.No need in using expensive mycos.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Man raider I've got all kinds of strains going atm, somewhere around 10 different ones. The ones I just popped were some Truepower OG, Nightmare OG, and some Dinafem White Widow.
> 
> Things are going real well man. I havn't had a real lot to say lately. Trying to figure a few things out in life...either my wife has to get a job, or I have to get back to work. My disability is up in February, and I don't want it to come down to the last minute. Really I need to help the wife find a job as I'm not supposed to be doing anything with my wrist still. I go see the Dr. for that in another week or 2 for another MRI so we'll see how that goes and what he's got to say.
> 
> ...


The AN guy will try and sell you the whole line up.SOME of their products are worth the extra money.There new line up for PH perfect still needs ph ajusted.At least the way i run it.I do not use a full AN line up.
Some of there products more than pay for them selfs in increased productivity and quality.
Ive heard some bad things about there connie so i have shy away from it.Ive used the sensi two part and the iguana juice and have had nothing but really good results out of it.
I use the sensi two part right now.
The new PH perfect system drops these products from the old nute formula.It drops cal mag. humic and fulvic acids,sea weed juice,It adds nirvana that takes the place of these products.
If you go to DAN www.discountAN.com or you can call 1 866 405 GROW. This company sells anything you want at a great price and free shipping over 150 dollars spent.Also all kinds of free samples if you purchase AN from them.But you can get DM . GH. anything you want from them.AT a great price..shows up to your door nice and easy peasy.
They have some really good growing advice from their reps at DAN also.They are the ones who turned me onto zone.They really dont care about pushing any specific brand they can sell you anything it is nothing to them.I like that over ANs reps who try and sell you only what they got.They told me at DAN that only two company's have their shit straight for growing with.AN and DM.I was growing with H2O2 before the zone.
I don't want to get into a huge argument over who's line up is the best or anything..this is just what THEY said..and THEY KNOW.They will sell you whatever you want.You can take their advice and throw it in the trash if you want.They will only give advice if you ask for it though.
IMO . Ive used lucas formula before.It grows a plant OK. But if you use it you are losing production.The formula will grow a plant well but not to the best of its ability.
I personally am not looking to grow a plant well..I'm looking to grow it to the best of its ability.
I think if i would have to leave my plants for a few days at a time unattended i would be growing passive hydro and in huge containers small numbers of plants,Because i wouldnt be worried about pumps failing or clogging id love to use the iguana juice ..The weed turns out outstanding on it.
A question for you TC..what is your humidity levels in your grow?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2013)

As always thanks for the compliments guys. 

Max I appreciate the link, and the input. I've considered AN for a long time, and just have never pulled the trigger. One thing I like about this new grow shop I'm using is they are a AN rep, but he honestly seems to like GH products alot more. So he is glad to help me out with AN questions when I ask, but has never tried to sell me on them. I like buying local or semi-local when possible, and I don't order anything to my location. When I get things like beans I have a address I can use for them, but I don't wanna be ordering gear to that place either.

To be completely honest I couldn't tell you the humidity at any given point. In the summer I know it gets higher then I want some times, and that is seems pretty good in the winter. In the summer I run a dehumidifer to help with that. Eventually I'll have a nice climate controlled room, but its been a one step at a time kinda thing. This past summer was the first time in 4 years that I used a dehumidifier. 

Now a ?? for you max, do you see something in my grow that makes you wonder about my humidity? I'm always looking to improve things when possible so if something stands out please don't hesitate.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the link and info Max! Really appreciated.

I love the people you hang out with TC. Knowledgeable bunch of folks.

Finally you get to try the damn sinmints. Been like 8 months I've been hearing about it since you went to the cup. I hope the smoke is all you hoped for.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope they are some good smoke too man. Its funny looking back to april like that. Before the cup I had never even heard of Sin City Seeds, but they represented well, and getting the free pack of seeds just sort of set off a mission. Then with them letting me test these other strains as well, I gotta say I've been impressed. I'm mildly bummed that so far I havn't got a female that has smelled minty, but its all good cus I do have some dank smoke still. We'll see if this next batch of seedlings produces anything minty .


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2013)

The mint smell may be like the super secret spy thing on the ovalteen containers in The Christmas Story. After years and years of growing out sinmints seeds you finally get the pheno that smells like mint.... and it doesn't get you high for shit. lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 19, 2013)

Mint pheno...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful Welsh!!!

I hear about the mint pheno being around Jig, if I get one sweet, but I can say I don't care enough to run another pack of seeds. There are toooo many other strains on my list of things I'd like to run to be pheno hunting a low yielding connoisseur plant.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 19, 2013)

Your plants look great TC.LOTS of resin.
If your humidity is low it will cause huge amounts of resin development.This is a good thing.The problem is if your humidity is to low it will also cause a decrease in production.
You have a plant your SM plant ,it looks like the plant one of my buddies grows.His plant looks great but it produces almost nothing.It is because his humidity is to low.
Ill take the same plant and produce like a thousand times more dope off of the same plant because my humidity is under control.I try and keep it around 50%.
I cant say if its the only reason i out produce him with the same plant but it is one of the reasons for sure.
Orca film will help anyones grow.
The best sure fire way of increasing resin production and potency is to drop temp at least 15 degrees with lights off and if you can.This is not always possible to drop humidity levels when lights go off too.Have humidity at around 50% when lights are on and drop it to around 35 to 40% when the lights are off.
The plants natural defense against cold dry weather is resin.Resin to retain its own water and to insulate itself against cold.
Buds on the other hand need moist warm weather to develop correctly along with good constant airflow.
If your humidity is to low, as i suspect it is, all you would have to do to correct it is put some water in pots in front of a fan. or use a hudson sprayer to moisten UNDER the plants and allow the moisture to evaporate into the air under the plants.I think this would greatly increase your production on your plant yet retain the quality of resin you are getting.
This is just based upon what i have seen and seen before.It does not mean it is correct this time.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2013)

Its very plausible it is low right now, but that should have only been in the last 2 months I'd say. Now that its freezing out my humidty dropped alot I think. That being said, I think the lack of production on the SM's was strongly due to topping them right when I flipped them, and genetics. Almost every completed report I've read about the Sinmints says they are not huge producers for the most part. The Cindy 99s I've got running seem like they might be some of the best yielding I've had. I suppose it all comes down to different strains liking different things. I'm going to the store tomorrow I think, I'm gonna finally buy a hygrometer so I can see what its like in there now that we are talking about it.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 19, 2013)

I hang em all over the room and the dehumidifier has another humidity level reading.At different levels in the room you will get different humidity readings.The moisture being heavier than air will be higher at the ground or floor.The warmer the air the more moisture it will hold.When lights go off and the temperature drops the moisture hits a dew point.Or when the air temperature will no longer hold the moisture suspended in it and it will fall out of the air being heavier than the air.This is what causes the grass to be wet in the morning when you walk outside in the spring and fall.
To cold of water in the res or too cold a temps in the grow will slow the plants finish time down.This can be viewed as a good or a bad thing.To slow the finish time down a little is not always a bad thing.But if its to cold it can slow the plants down a month or so with poor development normally to go along with it
It will be interesting to see what your humidity levels are at.Id love to see you getting larger buds and a larger production.Your quality looks great.
For the cost of a spray bottle and some water WA LA..just like magic production is UP.Not a bad thing?
I know what its like to grow non productive strains for quality. 
I was just gifted with a cindy 99 and a GDP.One smells like pineapple the other like grape cool aid.Both huge producers.I was gifted from another guy a strain that is showing great promise i am running through it is a cross between a ultra blue berry and a strain known locally as horse hair.A real nice producer.Real easy to clean very few leaves with nice round hand grenade buds that get orange hair all over it.Kind of like a blue berry afghan taste to it.
Talk to you tomorrow TC.take care and thanks for sharing your grow with us.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 19, 2013)

TC.. Thanks 4 stopping over on my thread bro.  Means allot! Here's some shots of the ladies I took just now.. View attachment 2934973View attachment 2934977View attachment 2934983View attachment 2934991View attachment 2934992 Purple V,Jack The Ripper,Silver Bullet,Grapefruit, & one of my Purple V's drying. 

Merry Christmas everyone..


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2013)

Hehe I thought those looked like PVs . JTR is on my list, I don't have the hard on some people do for TGA gear, but JTR is one I've wanted to try as is the AOS. That being said this tangerine power I'm running is a cross with TGAs Agent orange and it is one of the nicest smelling plants. 

Max I thought I'd add. I've got several strains going that do produce nicely. I ended up with a couple phenos from my SCS testers that produced real well(over an oz each). I also run a Dinafem critical jack that produces decently, and a dinafem sweet deep grapefruit. Both of those typically produce about an oz per. The Cindy pheno I have I'd say is typically at about the 3/4 mark. Another thing about my grow is my plants don't get much veg at all they go into flower at about 6-8 inchs tall. 

Stopped over yesterday and grabbed a bottle of flora nova. I just got the quart for now to finish out the next couple months. That will mean the plants that are just starting to flower will have been ran with only floranova(and a little protek) for their life. Then I'll decide if I wanna continue with it, or try out the AN. Its possible part of the reason I'm like the floranova is how I'm mixing it. I'm going a little stronger then the lucas formula I've used in the past. My ppm are still hanging right around 1200 most of the time, but I suppose its got a better mix of nutes in it if the plants are happier.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 20, 2013)

The conditions of the grow dictate the style we can grow in.How high are the ceiling's etc.My plants are vegged to around 2 ft tall before they go into bud.
The same plant my buddy grows he might get a half ounce off of i get two to three ounces off of.My ripper and querkle are both small producers but i coax extra production out of them.
The new AN schedule drops allot of the additives out of the formula so my formula is going to change some for my nute mix.
Im not here to tell anyone how to grow or what to do.I will give you my mix to anyone who wants it that has taken me years to get close to perfect.It will run ALMOST..any plant as close to perfection as you can get it to run.Except for a small amount of indica's that burn on it.
After trying AN,sensi and iguana,dynogrow,cyco,DM gold,and fox farms i have come to the conclusion AN makes the best base nutes available for what i want to accomplish.I would try canna if i could get it as i have seen some excellent results from it.Also blue planet seems to be pretty good from what i have seen.(thanks raiderman)
You will get a little better yields out of DM gold.But will not get the resin production or flavor.
I do not want a stable PH..i want it somewhat stable but i want it to range through out the areas that the plant uptakes it nutes and micros.At a completely stable PH it will miss ranges that it takes up some of its nutes/micros.Ph is set around 5.8 to 6
Here is a list of my feeding schedule.The nutes are changed every week.The reason is we do not as growers know what the plant is eating out of the nute solution at a given stage of the plants life cycle.Some times it wants more N others it wants more P or K.The best way is to make sure what they want at any given stage is available is to change the res once a week with fresh nutes.
WEEK 1:AN sensi bloom two part,2 drops a gallon of super thrive,80 grams of bud blood.Either carbo load or bud candy.Humboldt countys own snow storm ultra,Silica blast,Nirvana,Pinch of azomite,Zone by DM,Some of these numbers are based on a 55 gallon res.I start the nutes out at 500 ml per 55 gallon and at finish the last two weeks end up at 700 ml per 55 gallon drum.Raising ML 50 per week until week 5
Weeks 2 through 5:Add Big Bud at 80 grams per 55 gallon drum.Humboldt countrys own crystal burst,Drop out bud blood.It is used only the first week.
Week 5 through 7 drop big bud out and add over drive.
Week 8 flush with grotek final flush ,superthrive at 3 drops a gallon.Sea weed juice and change res a couple of times.
I dont care what anyone says about not flushing on here..if you flush it will make your smoke allot smoother and taste better.No need in spending extra nutes at the last week the plant will contain the energy left within itself to finish itself off.We are of course talking about hydro.If it is dirt organic growing you are into you will not need to flush.
If all of your enviro conditions..temps humidity airflow this formula will run a plant,almost any plant as close to perfection as you can get.
Perfect is a big word and a hard to achieve goal.This formula will keep your plants health ,productive and fast all the way through the grow.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input man.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah, much appreciated.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey fellas, hope everyone is done with their shopping.....if you do that. If not, I hope you have been able to avoid the stupid crowds and lines everywhere .

We are having a nice week. I had a small amount of water to deal with the other night after a whole day of rain, but nothing I couldn't handle by moving around a few fans. Hehe the humidity is up atleast for a few days. On that note I was at the store today, and in the mess of everything forgot the humidity gauge(or whatever you call them my mind isn't working atm). 

Nothing all that big going on other wise. Gonna be gone from wednesday till friday so hopefully no issues while I"m gone.(fingers crossed) 

Everyone have a safe week, and a great holiday of choice.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Christmas or whatever to you too bro. I'm gonna celebrate by visiting friends I ain't seen in about 15 years. Super stoked. At least 1 good thing will come from this oh so stressful season. 

Hope everything is good while you are gone.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 23, 2013)

Have fun with your buddies Jig! I just took about 15 clones, so I can add that to my list of things to wonder about while I"m gone. Really though I'm not to worried, its only gonna be 2 nights, so thats not bad.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas gents.Pulled 36 yesterday..cleaned processed and in the drying racks with a dehumidifier running drying them down.New plants reloaded and running again..took around 6 hours or around 18 total man hours.That trim machine was some of the best money i have ever spent.Take a week and a half job of trimming down to a day or so.It took maybe 8 total hours to trim and the rest to clean and replant.I hate picking and cleaning bud for weeks.wow..It really sucks other than smoking the finger while you are doing it...thing is you cant get your fingers to light a bic lighter because they are so sticky with resin.
The trim machine after all the buds are removed of large fan leaves and removed from the stalks and stems grinds the sugar leafs down into fine material that makes really good quality hash and shatter.
The machine cost around 400 bucks on ebay called a reaper pro.The only draw back is the cheap motor they put into the machine is not a capacitor start motor.So it does not like to start the blades moving so you have to give it a little bump with a stick to get the blades started in rotation.It is just a regular type 42 frame motor and can be changed out at a latter date with a capacitor start /run motor.The machine is made out of nice stainless steel with super sharp blades .They will cut the hell out of you if you get near them.But does a excellent job of cleaning the buds super fast.Once you learn how to use it you will gain a little weight be not having to handle the buds trimming them and tearing them apart.The buds stay more intact and the finished product is nice and tight, nice clean buds..pretty.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry X mas TC Fam.Playing Santa t-night TC? LOL HO HO HO and a bottle of rum for the Extracts.Makes Santa happy happy happy.
Beech
ps.I left about 5-7gs of herb on the boiler heater deal and forgot it for over 2 weeks.
Got very dry and brittle....crumbles to touch.Did wash and damn ifts not my cleanest batch YET!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

Hope you all have had a great morning and got some great stuff. The wife got me a gift certificate for a new higher power adjustable battery for my vape pen , and some sweet shirts. The inlaws set me up with a 6 pack of bluemoon, and a fifth of whiskey  all a round good christmas here. My daughter has had a blast and loved the new scooby doo van and figures we got her, and honestly seemed equally excited about a puzzle that teaches math which was cool. 

The clones I took the other night are looking great, I watered everything real well about midnight, and sprayed the clones down a little extra. So things should be fine for the next couple days, obviously barring the unforeseen. 

I'll talk to you guys this weekend unless I get on the phone if I'm bored. 

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2013)

Funny you mention the puzzle. My friends posted pics to FB showing their twins opening gifts. They looked quite 'eh' about their new bikes... but the looked like their faces were about to fall off with excitement for this electronics type science project kit. Totally blew me away. Nothing was better than a bike when I was a kid.

I'm glad everyone knows where your priorities are lol. Vape accessories and drank.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys I'm back and everything was good when I got here!! 

I tell everyone not to get me ANYTHING Jig and every year they don't listen, so I was thrilled with vape parts, and drank . Normally I get some random shirt I'm not gonna wear and some new socks. Now I love new socks, but wish most people wouldn't try to shop for me. I did get a tattoo gift certificate one year that was sweet. I was also excited I got my grandfathers old shotgun. Its nothing special but my older brother passed it to me the other day, that was kinda cool.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 27, 2013)

What up tcat? What up jig? Subbed up n happy holidays


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello welcome! Happy holidays your way too man!


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 27, 2013)

I cant read back a million pages, what you runnin right now? Howd the sinmints turn out after the whole fiasco? Did you gettem goin finally?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2013)

I miss my pop pop 
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Beech. I actually never knew either of my grandfathers. This gun is the only thing I know of that even belonged to either of them too.

Alien I did finally get some Sinmints going, and actually still have them going. I grew out 5 of them, got 2 males one of which had a minty smell to the stems so I crossed it with my Cindy 99. Which will be getting pulled here in the next week. I was checking on the seed maturity last night, and it seems like they are coming along well. I flowered out the 3 female Sinmints, and just smoked it for the first time the other day. The smoke was great, a unique flavor for sure, I'll need to smoke more and out of a clean bowl to try to pin point it. Real nice high, my wife didn't even finish the blunt we smoked. I've also got a bunch of other new stuff in the garden, 5 more of the sinmints, some electric Lemon G, truepower OG, nightmare OG, blue OG, blue thai, ultra sour, lemon thai kush, tangerine power, more white widow, a couple Sin's OG phenos, and platinum delight phenos, I'm still running the Cindy, the sweet deep grapefruit, and the critical jack. I also ended up getting a pile of cuts while I was out of town. As long as they root I'll, have galactic jack, a dinafem cheese, bay11 , and some powernap, truepowerog, and nightmareog from different seeds. I'm honestly not sure what I'm gonna do with them all cus I don't have much room left at the moment but I'll figure something out .


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 28, 2013)

Ya dude, you got a crap ton of everything now. The new place must be bigger than the last place or youve been doin some upgrading or some shit. I havent been around for a while so i probly missed all that good stuf. Anyway, sounds killer. Ill be around


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2013)

Be watching for the Electrict lemon,Its sounds great from just reading the deals.LOL
So you gonna have some Cindy-Mints,Sounds like a winner!
Beech


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 30, 2013)

T Cat! Good to see you and Beech still around! Just got done checking out your thread.great read!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys, everyone having a good NYeve? 

Been busy the last couple days still, but got some of those cuts in place the other night, I didn't keep the ones of strains I already had going just not enough room. 

Beech the Cindy cross is coming along well. I have popped about 5 seeds out now that were looking very mature and plump. Here is the first 2 of the beans from this project, I decided to call "SIN-D99". (SinCity Seeds "Sin Mint Cookies"(m) x female seeds "C99")






I want to leave the plant growing as long as I can to maximize the number of fully mature seeds I get. I had high hopes for the electric lemon G, I really hope one of these last 2 seeds does something nice. The first plant hermied and I oil'd the whole plant. The oil was ok, but really nothing special. 

Now the tangerine power on the other hand made awesome oil! Its very sweet with some citrus to it, and turned out being a bright orange color shatter. Hits soo smooth and yielded well, I got over a gram from less then a half jar of trim. I got to try it out for the first time on this,






went to the shop the other night and they had a bunch of Ben Birney's work, which is who blew the piece I got in Chicago last month. They look great together.











I wanted a dedicated oil rig for awhile, and I love it! Its very smooth, has a diffused down stem, and the guy threw in the Ti nail. I suppose I'm offically a glass collector now too .


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to yu and yures TC and late MerryChristmas.haha.NS Glass..some great pieces there .my pipe broke gotta find me a new marble guy,lol.peace and party .


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

I put tape around it,no longer a problem,lol.hava good one bro.rdr.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice glass bro..  Hey. I just wanted to thank you for stopping in the thread and wishing me a happy new year.. Means allot bro. Was glad to hear from you. Sounds like you've been trying your hand at breeding your ladies ?: It sure is FUN! I have a batch of crosses I am waiting on now myself. Like you I am waiting on my seeds on each of them to mature to full ripeness or it'd just be a huge waist of my time. I have been keeping my eye on the trichs just to make sure they don't go past what I'm looking for, as of today it appears to me they are around 30% cloudy, and 70% are still clear. So I would say in another week, maybe the end of this week (Sunday) they will hopefully be finished up.. Keep your fingers crossed with me on mine, and I will cross my fingers on yours.  I cant wait to chop down my Grapefruit & Silver Bullet!! Man o man the Silver Bullet has a super weird smell! I swear its smelling just like a raspberry jolly rancher, mixed with a skunk. lol


Thundercat said:


> Hey guys, everyone having a good NYeve?
> 
> Been busy the last couple days still, but got some of those cuts in place the other night, I didn't keep the ones of strains I already had going just not enough room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2013)

Definitely sounds like a crazy smell, but I bet nice . I only did the one cross with the male, but I still have a clone of it actually. Its prolly gonna be a couple months before I even think about cracking any of the beans cus I've got a really full house right now. My thought is perhaps have some of them going by 4/20.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years tcat. Very pertty glass pieces.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!!

Thanks TE, I've realy been liking this artist's work he does some really cool stuff.

Hope everyone stayed safe last night, and that today starts off great for us all! With any luck 2014 holds some great surprises, and opportunities.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

Well its still snowing here. Got about 6-7 inchs of snow, and gotta go dig the car out so we can pay the rent yay! Even with the cold temps when I checked the lights off temp of the plants it was still 68 so that made me happy. I'm not looking forward to seeing my electric bill this month though having to run the heat so much.....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2014)

599 bucks just for elec consumption,For Dec.
Jan,is usually my highest,but we have had 20-25 degrees below normal temps.
And 2 weeks from 15f to never above freezing.
I like the Name TC.

I had some window cindys from Earls ceed bank 5-6yrs ago.Twisted had some also.
Damn that was a long time ago!
Beech


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn, stay warm guys. I'm real lucky having gas and wood heaters. We had a couple months when we were new and the furnace was out we ran electric heaters till we got the bills. Something like yours beech... was nearly the cost of the mortgage for the month.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone here anything about Kitehigh......Was reading another thread and the op was acting like he died or something real bad?
Didnt want to ask,he seemed pretty disturbed.
Beech


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

TC how was the class man


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

Well sadly Beech I'm under the impression(prolly from the same thread) that he may have died. I know he had some very serious health issues, but I don't know the details, or anything for sure. 

Dr. I hope to be going next week to meet the guy in person. I've talked to him in messages a few times now, and he just had a serious cut on his thumb which had to get fixed. Now he's just healing back up. So anyway as of new years eve he said to hit him up next week, and I can come by the shop so we can talk. With any luck I'll be on a torch for the lessons well before the end of the month. Now I gotta get my funds up again, christmas and taking trips has a way of killing them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 2, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/742676-r-i-p-kite-high-3.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

right on i hope to have me a set up in the next year. i have worked with soda lime glass but want an ox torch and a kiln. bonus is i can use the kiln to heat treat knives


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

Thats sweet DR.! I tried a little bit of knife making 2 summers ago, but then got in my wreck about 2 weeks later and never got to do any more of it. I really like the way you worked the handle.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

i love making shit dont matter to much what.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 2, 2014)

stopping in to sub up. will start reading this thread in the morning.

sorry in advance if i don't read everything word for word. it's a long thread.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol glad to have ya Smoke, I wouldn't even suggest reading every word. It goes back to my start on RIU in 08, and the first grow I journaled here. Around pages 20-60 is a big part of my mushroom growing. After that it goes to my flood trays in their first set up, and an on going evolution of those over the last 3 years now...so lots that can get skipped but alot of pretty pictures along the way .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 3, 2014)

Class 2008 hangout...Where did the time go TC?
Was good to see Twisted,we were real close.Hope he stays around,every one has kids now.
A sign,were all getting old.
Beech


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2014)

It's fun feeling like a noob again with all you old timers about. I remember back when you guys answered all my stupid questions.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 3, 2014)

There are quite a few of us from 2008. Its hard to look back and think about my first grow. I learned alot on this site and playing around with my own ideas. It wasnt until recently that i even ever really met anyone from here. It is nice being in ca that way. Hope u all are doing well. . 

Sb: getting old and kids has turned out to be a whole lot more fun than i ever imagined. .


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> It's fun feeling like a noob again with all you old timers about. I remember back when you guys answered all my stupid questions.



Dude! I remember your menorah grow. . I looked at that wishing i had space to do the same. I was messing around with 2 cabinets back then. . Times are better now after making my mistakes etc.... Ahhh. The good ole days. Lol.  

holy fuck im just getting higher from this canna coffee.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

I love seeing all the 08 join dates, and the 09 too Jig . It generally gets automatic rep from me when I see one. I suppose havin kids and such is all part of figuring out this crazy ride we call life! I know I'm very glad to have the friends and knowledge that I've found here! I wish I was closer geographically to some of you fellas, but at least glad we have RIU.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I love seeing all the 08 join dates, and the 09 too Jig . It generally gets automatic rep from me when I see one. I suppose havin kids and such is all part of figuring out this crazy ride we call life! I know I'm very glad to have the friends and knowledge that I've found here! I wish I was closer geographically to some of you fellas, but at least glad we have RIU.


hell i had been growing in three states by 07 and was not growing again till 13. i do wish i had found riu and the 600 back then.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

I had actually grown in 2 different states by the time I joined RIU, both times were fairly simple set ups. I've learned so much more sense I found this site, and generally stated using the net for actual research. Previous to that most of my growing knowledge had came from hightimes. You guys remember the old Grow America editions they did back in the day?


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 3, 2014)

just want to say nice thread and grow. i am on your 2009 grow and about 1/3 of the way thru the thread.

i like your cfl hood you made. when i get a chance i will snap a pic of the ones i made.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

THanks man, I've sort of been following your progress through as you are liking things . I'm still using that same cfl hood in my veg area, with the same fixtures in it, the only thing that has changed on that one is the bulbs. I kinda wish I still had my 400w I was using in that 09 soil grow, but I know its being used well and I always get gifts from the guy that has it when I see him. I love seeing the hoods others have made, maxthc has some nice ones.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 3, 2014)

You still got a link to the dudes making his own hoods bro ?:


Thundercat said:


> THanks man, I've sort of been following your progress through as you are liking things . I'm still using that same cfl hood in my veg area, with the same fixtures in it, the only thing that has changed on that one is the bulbs. I kinda wish I still had my 400w I was using in that 09 soil grow, but I know its being used well and I always get gifts from the guy that has it when I see him. I love seeing the hoods others have made, maxthc has some nice ones.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't off hand Dank. Recently raiderman posted some of Maxthc's pics on his thread which included a pic of one of his hoods.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2014)

All I had done was outdoor and some CFL grows. I had just started with my 600 when I came across riu. I was looking at grows with the strains I had ordered. I will check out your hood I made two of mine.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2014)

Eh mines nothing special, some cardboard and tape. Most of the ones I've seen other build are much nicer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2014)

I used usps flat rate boxes


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2014)

I made a couple from the scrap aluminum sheets you can get at Home depot. Turned out alright actually. Made a double enclosure and a dual bat wing / cool tube contraption.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 5, 2014)

Back in 08,I made from a Bathroom fixture a 5 outlet 5Ys 10cfls and a 10" piece of hard duct pipe,Into a very nice vegg box.
1 Bag of EWC and a bag of perlite and BG.Worked great!

Then I got a 400w HPS and thought I was gonna overgrow the *
Planet! LOL*




*
Beech*


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 5, 2014)

pics or it didn't happen guys..... lol


hope everyone is having a delightful stoney day. Its snowing like crazy here so we are just hanging out watching stuff online and eating food . 

ALso

I really have way too many strains going. Its gonna be extremely hard to decide on just a handful to keep around for awhile. I don't want to keep doing these seed runs as my system is much more inclined towards uniform clone SOG. Few more months and I should have some good staples to keep around and then I can start toying with the "SIN-D99" and growing some of those out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

that is always a bitch which to keep and what to pop


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 5, 2014)

Yep, several of the very tasty plants I've got are not big yeilders, so I am hoping one of the new strains fills that roll. If I find something that yields well and tastes decent I'll be happier keeping a couple more for conneseur stash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

my #3og kush is like that it has the best lemon menthol taste i have ever had but yields for crap. i do want to see how the seed i have from it will taste.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> pics or it didn't happen guys..... lol
> 
> 
> hope everyone is having a delightful stoney day. Its snowing like crazy here so we are just hanging out watching stuff online and eating food .
> ...








1st bought seed AK-47,Vegged under said light,Flower under the 400.
Beech


----------



## max420thc (Jan 6, 2014)

The best plants for whatever reason are small yeilders..the best taste high.I always wondered why that was?It seems to me if you pop ten beans the smallest female is also the most potent and taste.
Good looking AK.It was one of my first plants i grew also.I liked how it grew but the kush berry it was sitting next to kicked its ass.
I grew the white russian and the cronic at the same time.The cronic was junk.The white russian was really nice though.I think the best one out of those three strains.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 6, 2014)

Juicy Fruit, is one of my all time FAVS.With the Blueberry a close second. 
HMM,Max to this day that AK-47 was in the top 10 
of the Strongest highs Ive ever had!!

Had my Buddy doing 45mph on the Interstate,asking me why everyone was doing 100mph.
Beech

ps.TC,hope you and Fam are making it thru the storm OK.....


----------



## max420thc (Jan 6, 2014)

The AK was a great plant.The white russian would rip you back and had a much better taste to it.More resin production also.
I think it would have rated better had i not grown some kush berry from DNA next to it.it was straight fire.No one who ever smoked it had anything to do with the AK after that one.
I didnt get the cherry pheno that might have been a different game then.
Ive heard say you have to pop like 100 beans to find a cherry pheno.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice looking plant that Beech , looks very healthy. 

currently -14 degrees here, got another 12 inchs of snow yesterday. Not going anywhere today or tomorrow prolly.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 6, 2014)

Id buy 100 if they gave me a guarantee, Id get the Cherry pheno!!





Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Very nice looking plant that Beech , looks very healthy.
> 
> currently -14 degrees here, got another 12 inchs of snow yesterday. Not going anywhere today or tomorrow prolly.


18f above here...Damn TC thats just too cold for my old bones.

It was my SS LOL A hole bag of EWC n Bat G and perlite.And nothing but h20,for flowering.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2014)

Man the AK has been on my list for along time. They are just pricey seeds. I've had some great plants from cheap and free seeds, so I have a hard time dropping so much. 

The cold sucks for sure, but thankfully my heat is working well and the house is nice and warm. We knew the storm was coming so we had stocked up on some food and drinks for a few days. So we can just hang out and do stuff around here. The wife has been sick all week, so its cool to be able to just chill. From what i can tell my heater in my room is doing an ok job of keeping it warm. All the girls looked happy last night when I went down. I've got about 2.5g of various types of qwiso in a ramakin in the crock pot warming with some Eliquid for my pen, and a dish I need to scrape tomorrow which should have a nice batch of oil in it. It started out as about 1.5 quarts of A grade solution. So trying to stay busy to pass the time.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 6, 2014)

I am originally from Texas . I was born in Aransas Pass Texas near corpus.I live in Indiana now.
The guy i work with has a strong back ground in air flow,sheet metal engineering.Excellent at geometry.
I have a strong back ground in mechanical and electrical engineering.
I am a certified master electrician and senior mechanic.Just so you know a little bit about my back ground.I think similar to beech's back ground.I am almost tech illiterate though.
The hoods we are making out of ORCA film have had the angles researched for proper light reflection.They are 5 ft square and around 2.5 to 3 ft tall.
The square is made out of half inch electrical conduit.
From one corner to the other a fiber glass grade marking stake.You can find them at lowes for a couple of bucks each.You can also use fiber glass tent poles.
A 18 inch or 2 ft square polished stainless steel plate is mounted and suspended from the crossed fiber glass stakes with eye bolts around the fiber glass stakes taped into place or wired into place.I prefer the tape at this time though.Cross sectioning is also made from fiber glass stakes.
A hole is drilled into the center of the stainless plate to mount your horizontal bulb.
The orca is placed over the frame and mounted with orca tape to the frame.
There is a picture or was one of the frame without orca to give you a general idea on raiders thread.
These hoods are putting off way more reflection and light than any store bought hood.The orca film is better than even german dimple alum.
Two prototypes have been made so far for the hood.Both of them work outstandingly.The second one is more refined and looks better though.
Our next project is to design a prototype for the bloom room.
I have a idea of how to increase light output even over and above the lumen output of the bulbs.Intensifying the light actually.
Im still running it through my mind on how im going to accomplish it.Or if it will even work.I think it will or i wouldnt be contemplating it.
Another project im in the process of working on is building a good reliable flood and drain controller.
The ones you purchase from cap and other companys use the junkiest timers and float switch's money can buy.
The one i have is a water heater timer heavy duty with a SPDT switch to operate the floats.The floats im looking at are made of stainless steel.It should be pretty nice ill take some pics when i get around to building it soon.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2014)

Sooo anyone ever find sap has formed on a plant?

I was just checking on the girls and noticed what looked like a water droplet on the stem of a critical jack. I use my finger to wipe it off, and its VERY thick and sticky. I proceed to look above the plant to see if something could have dripped on it.... nope. So I look around that plant more and find about 5 more droplets on it. I gently removed them with my finger and check things out. The plant is ready to come down, but otherwise nothing wrong with it. I also didn't notice it on any of the other plants including the other 2 critical jacks that are the same age.

I brought it upstairs stil not sure what it was. My fingers smelled like the plant so I couldn't tell what this "gel" smelled like. I decided to try a melt test on it, and it bubbled, and kinda carmalized and burned. From that outcome I think it has to be some sort of sap like a maple tree, mostly just sugars and water. I've never seen anything like it on a cannabis plant though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2014)

Pretty worthless post on my part... but I think I've seen that before once on one of my plants. Sounds familiar. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol thanks jig atleast its not something completely random.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone just posted about this with pictures. Someone said it was thripe poop???!!!!!


----------



## max420thc (Jan 6, 2014)

Its cold as fuck out right now..cold enough to freeze the balls off of a brass monkey.Negative 15.actual temp not even wind chill.
I sure hope its not the creeping cruds you got on your plants..i hate bugs..especially mites.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Its cold as fuck out right now..cold enough to freeze the balls off of a brass monkey.Negative 15.actual temp not even wind chill.
> I sure hope its not the creeping cruds you got on your plants..i hate bugs..especially mites.


down with the mites! 


i live i south Louisiana and it is 26 and will be 21 for the low cold as hell to me. I lived in Germany and Kosovo and want no part of the cold any more. I do fill for you


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel strongly that it is not thrip poop, or an other bug product. I chopped that plant last night and gave the rest of the girls another good look over. I would think if it was some sort of pest there would be some other signs. I have seen no creepy crawlies on the plants or in the pots. I would also really think my inert media and use of steralizing agents would make it hard for them to hide in the pots. I'll look them over again real good this afternoon when the lights come on. From the size of a few of the spots I would be inclined to think if it was bugs they would have to be huge. There were also only a few droplets. Now you guys have me worried though. I looked the plants over pretty well, but I wasn't "looking" for bugs specifically so maybe I missed something. 

Edit: I am feeling a bit better I just remembered, that when I was snipping the buds off the stems to trim them, the stems were slightly oozing this same liquid which I felt reafirmed my beliefs on it. Another thought was that if this was "bug juice" then those bugs must be filled with sugar, cus when I heated this liquid it reacted just like a simple syrup solution.

I know the temps have been swinging more then they should with the lights out with it being so cold. I turned my heater up yesterday so hopfully the lights out temp won't drop as much. Then it was in the teens the lights out temp was only dropping about 7-10 degrees. I'm afraid since its been below -10 the last 2 days temps have been swinging more. I'm actually gonna go down now and check the temp and see how it looks. But what I was thinking is perhaps the "sap" had "flowed" because of the temp swings. I know in maple and evergreen trees that the temperatures strongly impact the sap flow through the plants. The sap simply being the sugar rich life juice of the tree....that being said this might be some really nice sweet bud if its got so much spare sugar it can ooze it out . But seriously it was some of the nicest looking critical jack yet. It had turned a bit purple (prolly from low temps), and the CJ stink was just pouring off it. I'll see if the wife uploaded the pics she took. Yep here ya go. A couple pics of the Critical jack from last night which has the sap on it, and the sap its self.












heres that sap. I wish it was some nice qwiso that looked like this instead .




*&#8203;*


----------



## max420thc (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice looking TC..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2014)

I couldnt believe that it would be bugs in your setup either really. I just saw that post on here somewhere. I have never seen that kind of oil/sap on a mj plant before. Are you using any carbo loaders/sugars?  

Man it would be sweet if plants would just turn themselves into honey oil.. LOL!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Max!

Man someguy I wish it was oil. Thats why I did the heat test, I was getting ready to try dabbing it, and I was REALLY glad I didn't when I saw how it reacted, and it smelled like burnt sugar. I'm not using any kind of bud boosters, or carb load type products. This is the first round of plants that has been completely run on the floranova nutes though. I'll say about these nutes, some plants seem to be yielding a little less(maybe because of humidty like max said the other day) but the flavors and smells seem very intense, trich production seems great, and they are all turning out nice and dense.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 7, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/773329-sap-like-honey-oil-buds.html
Is this the thread you were referring someguy?...idk what it is..just though you might wanna see other pics if you missed the thread tc
I've seen plants "bleed" when topped looks crazy..I guess its just some internal plant goo


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

I did miss that thread thanks, and those pictures are exactly what this looked like. I'm gonna do another more thorough inspection in a few hours here and make sure I don't find any bugs. As I was typing this post I was checking that other thread and the OP posted some interesting info that reaffirms my belief that it infact is a natural excretion from the plant itself caused by moisture differentials between the roots and the rest of the plant. Soo it likely is impacted by my other humidity issues in the room. My basement is very low humidity right now, so the plant is prolly having issues with proper respiration. I'll stick a dish of water infront of the heater on the floor and see what happens over the next few days/weeks.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 7, 2014)

I was getting ready to try dabbing it, and I was REALLY glad I didn't when I saw how it reacted, and it smelled like burnt sugar. I'







Beech​




​


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

lol put a drop of water and a few grains of sugar on a spoon and mix then hit with a torch and you'll see what I mean .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 7, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> lol put a drop of water and a few grains of sugar on a spoon and mix then hit with a torch and you'll see what I mean .


I'll Pass, I trust you. 
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

hehe what don't want to feel like a crack head heating a spoon with a torch ? 

Hows your day going in the deep south Beech? Its cold as hell here still, and I'm not in any hurry to shovel this 12+ inchs of snow.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 7, 2014)

Air will hold moisture at higher temps.The warmer the air is the more moisture it will hold.75 F will hold around 50% moisture.Without much problem once put into the air.
Humidifiers are easy to come by this time of year and not to expensive at lowes or mennards.
My problem is too much humidity.Ive got it under control but it would be easier and cheaper to add humidity rather than remove it.
My humidifier pulls around 12 amps runs on its own circuit and never shuts off.
Spraying your girls with a pump up hudson garden sprayer would help add humidity..you could do a foiler feeding program if you wanted.I used to do it when id get bottles of juice .test samples from the hydro shop.id use it for fioler feeding..what the hell its free.
Another way to get humidity up is enclose the grow area into a tighter space so the moisture of the plants keep humidity in the area you have contained.
Better yet.If you could contain the space.inject co2.When lights go off evacuate the space with low RH air..this would rock your buds..and your resin..it would be sweet.
I use a product called orca film.Ive told allot of people about it on RIU.If you have seen pictures of my hoods and grow.Or Dlopez's grow who set it up you will see the proof.
If you are not using it you are missing the boat on increased production and quality.
You dont have to use it to get good buds..Orca will just make your buds bigger with more bud sites and weight.
How many people complain about their dope growing too big and heavy?


----------



## max420thc (Jan 7, 2014)

Heres a idea i just had strike me.You could get cheap foam insulation boards cover it in orca and contain the grow with movable walls.Put the orca under the plants if the plant bases do not cover the floor.This would help contain the area and the humidity within it.You will not believe how much light it will add to your grow also.
Its easy for me to spend other peoples money.But this stuff is actually pretty cheap and pays for itself straight away.
I like to think of it as a investment.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2014)

I've got 90% of my room wrapped with white poly film I don't remember what brand it was but I'm assuming its similar to the ORCA. It makes for a nice reflective wall surface, and I covered the ceiling also to clean it all up. I really need to remember to get the humidty moniter like I've said before, I just always end up forgetting it when I'm at the store. My daughter doesn't like shopping.

Its funny you mentioned the movable walls(like your drop down panels  ) I have a 3x4 ft panel of white foam I have leaned on the side of the tray that is away from the wall to act as a false wall. After seeing your drop down ones I've been planning on doing something similar so I can move it out of the way.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 7, 2014)

Panels are nice to be able to move them around,the ones we have are more of a curtain.It works well to get around the plants.
Orca is a product like none other.No mylar is like it no panda film is like it.Not even high quality german dimple alum is as good as it is.Seriously the hoods im making out of it are out preforming the alum hoods.Over all its not that expensive either.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2014)

I will look into the orca for sure then.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=z3k-KowCR7Y


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2014)

Definitely a cool product. That light meter test was very impressive, and I'm pretty sure I could tell a difference in how bright they seemed just looking at the crack at the bottom of the boxes. I could definitely use some of that, I'll redo, or layer over the poly on the walls, and make a curtain on the other side. For a couple years I've been thinking about making some small panel that would sit ontop of my pots with a slot in them for the stem to reflect the light back up towards the plants. Like a 7x7 square of foam board with reflective film ontop that would just slip around the stem and sit ontop of the pot. This Orca could be perfect for that.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 8, 2014)

Ive thought about methods but nothing practical of doing just what you propose.Putting some of around the base of the plants.The best i have come up with so far without interfering with the maint. of the plants.There is allot of spacing between my plant containers so i put it on the floor under the containers.You would shit the difference it makes in keeping your plants from stretching and developing bud sites.
Basic really..More light=more bud...simple.The orca pays for itself first run in increased production..In other words you are going to be paid to purchase it..LOTS.
It just doesnt seem that way to some people.But thats how business works..you offer me a product that will make me more money..SOLD..It doesnt take long to talk me into giving me free money.
If i had one of the grow tents ive seen on here..and they do a good job..id throw it straight in the trash and make one out of orca..straight away..there wouldnt even be a discussion or hesitation about it.Orcas a nice thick workable material too..you can do lots of clever things with it..your mind being the only limiting factor..same as it is with everything else in life..the only limiting factor other than motivation is ones mind.
When you do put orca into your grow..keep in mind..your plants are going to use more nutes and water than they used to.Dont think..well im feeding as much as i always have and think it will be enough..it probably wont.Especially if you are jumping on it with co2 also.
That being said your increase in production will be outstanding.Those pain in the ass stretch plants will not stretch as much..the plants to the side of the canopy that were always kind of light fluffy bud will be hard now,Instead of hash they will be good smoke.Deeper into the canopy because of the light reflection coming back up the plant from the floor will be harder better bud.

The closer you can get your reflector to the light you are wanting to reflect the sooner it reflects the light rays with more intensity.
Lumen ratings are taken 1 ft off of the bulb.If you turn the light sooner it will be more intense.High polished stainless steel has a 100% reflective rating.
Over the tops of good hoods you will notice a small stainless steel strip of high polished stainless.Right over the bulb.
What this does is deflect the light as soon as it hits it..at 100% reflection.
If you hit it with 100 lumens it reflects 100 lumens.Its the only material i can think of that does this.
The problem with this is it can make heat spots in your garden burning some plants.So they Break the alum at angles in order to push the light into the diffused ,.normally,,german made dimple alum. If its a good reflector.
The argument is made by vert growers that the hood wasted the bulb.In fact it does not,a good hood focus's the beam of light with intensity.A good hood should focus the beam of light in intensity where you want it to go.
In the bloom room it is most important to focus,intensify and contain the light as much as possible.
The tighter containment of the light around the plant the more reflection of the light there is.
As light travels away from the bulb it loses intensity ..fast.So the sooner you reflect it the more intense it will be back into your plants.
There is no way around it..this equals more larger bigger better buds.
The hoods we made are made for the veg room they throw a wide swath of light.But its not intense light.The bulbs are mounted in them vert,orca curtains are mounted around the sides and on the walls around the babys in veg..and mothers.
My crony set up a stadium along one wall in his spare time.Pretty nice holds more plants in less room.
The results in the veg room have been outstanding..no stretch in veg..close internodal spacing stacking the sites in before they even become sites.
I encourage everyone to get a roll of this shit and start playing with it and inventing things with it.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Sooo anyone ever find sap has formed on a plant?


i did some super cropping on a jilly bean. the next day i looked and where i crushed and bent the stem was red sap sealing the wound. i have never noticed this on any other plant.

i finally finished and am caught up. great thread btw.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2014)

As always great info there Max thanks for dropping it on us. I like the stadium style setups, its been on my list of things it would be fun to try. 

S&C glad you enjoyed the read man. The sap thing was weird for sure, I suppose it speaks to me not having a completely controlled environment. I'm really looking forward to that day, but we still got quite a few variables to figure out before we'll be able to buy a place I can do a proper build in. Obviously once its built the room will pay for itself, but getting it done in the first place is gonna take a bit.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 9, 2014)

Start getting your equipment together when you get it let me know.I am in Indiana ill help you with advice on setting it up..or if i could schedule it i could travel a few hours in the mid west.
We could just set it up for you.Set you up with a first class grow..Look for something with a large basement.It is much easier to control temps and humidity in a basement.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been running in basements for the last couple years, and they have become my preference for sure. That being said I need to build my next room so I can completely control it. Once I am ready though having the help from someone with experience going big will be great .


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

So I was just sitting here, and realized I completely forgot about my birthday this year. My wife said happy birthday, but we had celebrated when we went to Chicago last month so hadn't thought much of it. Then sitting here I commented to someone about being younger and realized "I'm not in my 20s any more". Not that I feel old persay, but its just kinda weird being 30 cus its always seemed like a milestone sort of I guess. I feel like I've done an ok job of becoming my own person, and growing over the years. The last few years have been a real change with being a dad now. However I suppose looking at life I feel pretty good about the paths I've decided to walk. I've generally stayed out of trouble (I don't have anything but some traffic violations), I've got a great wife that loves me....even when she drives me nuts....and I her . My daughter is healthy, smart, and sweet(WHEN SHE WANTS TO BE). So now my 30's start! I still need to find a way to bring everything together and continue to build our life, but I suppose that comes with time. 

Hope everyone is having a great day. After all that snow its now super warm, and I have some nice minor leaks in my room yay! Hopefully it won't get to bad. I need to get to the store today cus my bloom timer has failed on me again. I'm kinda annoyed since last time instead of buying the 5-8 dollar timer I sprung for the $25 apollo timer, and it seriously only lasted like 3 months. I'm going to be reading and watching a bunch of videos to learn how to install a new breaker myself, and then installing an inline mechanical light timer for the new outlet. I'm sooo sick of replacing timers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 11, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> kinda weird being 30
> .


Damn, I feel old _*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TC!!*_


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

my wife turned 30 on nov 1st i am l am 33 in march i dont mind my self 40 will be weird. my sister freaked out at 30 se is 35 now. i say i are only as old as you fill damn wait a min that would make me 100


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

How far away is your breaker box from your grow TC..and what all are you running on it?
I just posted a picture of a mechanical timer for 40 bucks from ebay..not much more than that from lowes.They are heavy duty water heater and hot tub timers.
You will have to wire it into the breaker box and wire your own outlets though.Not to hard.I can walk you right through it.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh yea..Happy Bday..as if that is supposed to make you feel good about getting old..im trying to forget my bdays anymore.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the bday wishes guys. I'm the same way only as old as I feel, which sometimes is bad, but usually good and young .

Max the breaker box is about 18 ft to where I would put the timer, and the plug in. I found a what looks like a nice timer at my grow shop normally 70 the guy told me 45 though. Its got the metal gears, and looks simple enough to wire. I've wired outlets before without a problem, its mostly the new breaker that I'm nervous about. I'm sure thats even very straight forward, I just have never worked inside a breaker box. The only thing running on that timer will be my 1k, and a circulation fan. If I wire one breaker I'm prolly gonna wire 2 cus there is room in the box, and run the other one for the rest of the grow areas so they are completely off the house circuits.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

tc it is very straight forward you just treat it with respect and you are golden oh yea happy late bday as well


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

There is not much inside a house hold breaker box that is going to kill you..just make sure you are not standing in a bucket of water.This is going to be as easy as plugging in a light bulb.
The most you can get hit with ..and it wont happen because i am telling you how to do this.Is 120 volt...it will do nothing but tingle.

   
5 Photos





 [h=4]Unused T101P201 Spa, Hot Tub Swimming pool Timer Intermatic TIME SWITCH [/h] 


 *Time left:* 18h leftSunday, 2PM  $20.50
4 bids



Free shipping


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

OK max, it'll be a few days till I can afford the supplies, but I'm gonna get the stuff and we'll do this maybe next week.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

First thing you need a open breaker slot..preferably two spots on the same side of the breaker isles.Take the panel off of the front with a regular screw driver.See what brand of panel it is so we can go to mennards or lowes and get a breaker.Lets just use a 30 amp breaker double in 220 volts if you can get it.Get half inch..i think they call them 3/8 size romex connecters.purchase a fifty ft roll of i think its ten AWG.gauge three conductor wire..a black..a white and a bare copper wire in it.Check at lowes they will tell you what wire will hold 30 amps.
Take the front of the panel off..knock a pre punched knock out hole in the side of the power box.Remove knock out slug and throw away..feed wire through romex connecter with plenty of wire through it..after you put the romex connecter in the hole you just knocked out and tightened up.When you get enough wire..plenty to reach your breaker and your ground bar.You will see it . it is normally a alum bar that a bunch of BARE ground wires are connected to.sometimes white ones also.
Tighten the lug that holds the wire down onto the wire coming through the romex connecter holding the wire,clamping it in place..give a little tug to make sure everything is tight.
Pull the end of the wire out of the box so you can work with it easy and safe.
Strip back the plastic insulation over the wires all the way back to the side of the box as far as you can with a utility knife..then cut the plastic covering off and throw it away.this will leave three wires exposed.One black..one white and one bare copper wire.
You will take the bare copper wire and take it to the grounding bar..loosen if there isnt already a loose screw available ..should be..stick the bare copper wire under it and tighten the screw down tight on the wire.Cut the wire but leave a little extra..maybe 6 inch's of wire..the black and white wires.Just strip about 3/8 of a inch of the insulators off of the wire..exposing a nice tip of copper..leave the box WITH a box of romex staples.
Staple the romex over head neatly in a straight line or making right angle curves..make it look pro.If it looks pro it probably is..my opinion.
staple the romex over to a wall somplace where you want it..
Mount the timer on the wall and ..again the timer will have a knock out on the side of it..punch the knock out..out and install romex connecter.
Feed wire through and tighten in place.(hammer drills are sometimes handy in mounting to concrete)
Ok now feed wire over to ballasts wherever you have them located..i mount mine on the ceiling.
Install 4 outlet box central to ballasts ..pull wire through romex connecter just like before..and wire in outlets.
Go back to timer and follow instructions on the front of it..can take a picture of it and the schematic on the front and i could double check it right here.
Go back to breaker box..take breaker..put one wire under one screw of the double breaker...the white one..and tighten it down..then put the other wire,black.under the other screw of the breaker and tighten.
There will be a lip or a edge on most breakers..you will have a slot on the breaker that it sits in. normally on the back heel of most breakers..it put the back of the breaker onto this spot and push it forward onto the Bus bar..as it is called..this is where your power is..so dont touch it..hard to do actually unless you are trying.
You just push it firmly onto the bus bar.Some will snap into place nice and right.
On the breaker door take the knock outs out of it where the front of the breakers will protrude through it.
Any excess wire tuck neatly into the panel..re install the breaker panel door..
Done..no more cheap breaking timers.Nothing but heavy duty and will run 5 1000 watt ballasts.at 240 volts.
Now for the ballasts.If you are running a digital..most of them will auto ajust for voltage.
If it is a magnetic some of them have a couple of slots depending on voltage ..it should be marked.Some of them you have to take the cover off and change a wire to a terminal marked 240 volts.
If you have 110 volt plug ins. The 240 volt plug ins are spendy.But nice..then sometimes you have to purchase a new cord.
If you use 110 volt outlets you can plug the 110 volt cord into the outlet..you just wire the black to one side of the 110 outlet the white to the other..one with silver finish on the screw..the other with golden.
You can plug right into it with 240..make sure all the bare wires are connected to every green colored screw along the way..connected one to the other all the way to every outlet.
When you wire the outlet this way..make sure you mark it this way..with a red marker or something..MAKE sure you dont get stoned and stupid and plug like a fan into it.
This is not much more difficult than plugging in a power cord normally.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

The last section to clarify..is how to use a 110 volt outlet and cord using 240 volt power.
It wires the same.The only difference in outlets for 110 volt and 220 is about 15 bucks vs 50 cents..the ampacity of them is about the same.
The prong location is different is all.The reason they do this is to keep someone from accidentally plugging a 110 volt appliance to that outlet.
So long as you do not do that your cool..If you do do it you will let the smoke out of whatever you plugged into it.
Let the smoke out of something is not good..the smoke is what makes it run..if you let it out..hows it going to run?
That is a very old mechanics term not heard much anymore..let the smoke out .


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the break down max! 

I wanna just wire this up 110v cus thats what this ballast has always been ran on, and its what everything else is so I figured it would be the easiest, and most universal. For now I swapped out my veg timer, and replaced it with a spare I had around. We went out today, but I totally spaced going to a store that would have a timer. Once the daughter starts fussing I usually just wanna get headed home.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

To wire for 110..everything is the same way..just get 110 breaker.Put black wire under screw/wire lug.
and put white wire to grounding bar..other white wires will be located on it with a single breaker.Will hold 2 1000 watt lamps at 110 volts.With some amps to spare.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats perfect I think. I'll run 2 new breakers that way, end I can end alot of my electrical worries.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

Just dont be scared of it.Most breakers only run around 6 bucks give or take a few bucks.Just thought id throw that in.The most expensive part of the process will probably be the wire.
The timer you can get from 20 to 40 bucks on ebay.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2014)

Take a picture of your existing breakers and bring it with you to get the right one. Not that there's a ton but the different brands don't work together.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you guys I really appreciate all the help. I'm good at working on things so I know I can do this, I'm still nervous the first time though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> So I was just sitting here, and realized I completely forgot about my birthday this year. My wife said happy birthday, but we had celebrated when we went to Chicago last month so hadn't thought much of it. Then sitting here I commented to someone about being younger and realized "I'm not in my 20s any more". Not that I feel old persay, but its just kinda weird being 30 cus its always seemed like a milestone sort of I guess. I feel like I've done an ok job of becoming my own person, and growing over the years. The last few years have been a real change with being a dad now. However I suppose looking at life I feel pretty good about the paths I've decided to walk. I've generally stayed out of trouble (I don't have anything but some traffic violations), I've got a great wife that loves me....even when she drives me nuts....and I her . My daughter is healthy, smart, and sweet(WHEN SHE WANTS TO BE). So now my 30's start! I still need to find a way to bring everything together and continue to build our life, but I suppose that comes with time.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. After all that snow its now super warm, and I have some nice minor leaks in my room yay! Hopefully it won't get to bad. I need to get to the store today cus my bloom timer has failed on me again. I'm kinda annoyed since last time instead of buying the 5-8 dollar timer I sprung for the $25 apollo timer, and it seriously only lasted like 3 months. I'm going to be reading and watching a bunch of videos to learn how to install a new breaker myself, and then installing an inline mechanical light timer for the new outlet. I'm sooo sick of replacing timers.


I've enjoyed my 30's much more than any other decade. Things just keep getting better. I'm sure the same will be said for you.



Dr.D81 said:


> tc it is very straight forward you just treat it with respect and you are golden oh yea happy late bday as well





Thundercat said:


> Thank you guys I really appreciate all the help. I'm good at working on things so I know I can do this, I'm still nervous the first time though.


Lots of respect and a little bit of nerves is all you need. That and youtube.  I rewired my whole house from the service entrance down having no prior electrical knowledge. Only got shocked once as I was wrapping up the whole project, let my gaurd down and got careless.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2014)

Hehe thanks Jig, I remember the story about you getting that jolt...sounded fun . Having the walk through from these guys, and the videos I've watched I'm feeling much better about it. I still gotta get some money together cus I'm broke as a joke right now, but should only be a couple weeks. 

I officially have a rooted cheese clone now, and I think the galactic jack is rooted as well, its just not showing yet. I gotta put a bunch of rooted clones into pots tonight, and figure out where I'm gonna put them. With taking clones of all the new strains I'm running out of room quick again....prolly gonna have to stick some in solo cups like old times .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i have been working the solo cup here lately my 4 in sq pot i have to take out to water the solo cups i dont


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2014)

Man I've got moms in 16 oz solo cups that have been there for about 10 months  still doing pretty good. I used to only use solo cups for my clones, but recently started putting them right into the 6 inch pots I flower in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

been doing the same with 2 gal grow bags but i will bee letting the root in to them in veg now i have worked out more space and staggered them going in. i will be putting the last of the ten inch round space wasters in to flower next week


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2014)

Well washed some rocks tonight, took down 4 Cindy's and put 8 more plants in to flower. It was a selection of the various single bean strains I started. I'll prolly snip clones off them in a few days once they start going well. I had to take them out of my veg area to make room for the clones that are going into the 6 inchers. Now its time to trim and smoke a blunt. 

I went over to meet the glass blower today! Had a great time, mostly just hung out and talked today, shared some dabs, and got to know each other a bit. I told him I'd love to take some lessons, and to be able to just come over and watch him(and others) work. He said that was a great idea, and that watching a few times before the actual lesson would prolly help me apply things better. So I should be going back over next week to really see some glass melt, and with any luck taking a lesson before the month is out. I'm excited .


----------



## MedScientist (Jan 14, 2014)

Thats AWESOME TCat! I would LOVE to find a Local situation like that! Would be a Great idea to Watch and Learn a bit before deciding on the Whole investment? 

Although, I am pretty sure that if I try it, I would be ALL IN! Hehehe I have been watching some video's on YouTV (you know), I could see myself getting stoned and Lost in Creativity!

Good Luck! Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2014)

I love watching the videos, and have been doing so for about 5 years now......So I'm REALLY looking forward to finally getting behind a torch soon! I'm even more excited about some of the various art glass techniques then the pipe making. My one big concern is that my hands aren't gonna be steady enough for some of the work since my injury, but hopefully practice and rehab will fix that. I honestly think this could be a great rehab for my arm.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2014)

Your going to have to make me a pipe.One strong enough i dont break it.
When you get down to my neck of the woods TC..ive got a GH grow station if you remind me ill let you have.I won it in a raffle at the local hydro shop and i dont need it..it would give you something to play with.If i had space and time to fool with it..it would be a great little test run set up of one plant to test different nute lines and products.Its a water farm drip system.
I could also take you for a visit to the local hydro shop i go to here.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 15, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I love watching the videos, and have been doing so for about 5 years now......So I'm REALLY looking forward to finally getting behind a torch soon! I'm even more excited about some of the various art glass techniques then the pipe making. My one big concern is that my hands aren't gonna be steady enough for some of the work since my injury, but hopefully practice and rehab will fix that. I honestly think this could be a great rehab for my arm.


How is the Arm doing TC? When I almost cut my hand OFF...Cut all tendons and fingers just fell.Sheet metal cuts suck!!
I didnt take rehab serious enough and I am paying for it now.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guess it cant type No more...





Beech


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

HOW did you do to it SomeBeech? sheet metal press? .... I have worked with metal as a hobby. metal cuts give me the heeby jeebies man. I am sorry...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 17, 2014)

Carrying a 3 Ton A/C unit thru my shop.I hit the edge of a Filter base,sitting on top of another A/C unit!! 
Beech


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

uggggggghhhhh ...... gives me the shivers. Sorry dude. Wish you well.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2014)

That's fuggin gnarly beech! Did that just happen?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2014)

Hehe, so I saw that post the other night, and then got side tracked, and forgot completely to respond srry. 

My arm is doing really well honestly. My range of motion is up to prolly 95%, but still have alot of strength loss. I havn't been able to go back to therapy yet as I'm still waiting on the ok from the surgeon that worked on my wrist. All in I'm doing good though, I can do most things around the house with it now other then heavy lifting. 

Once I get the glass thing down I was already considering making some sort of RIU commemorative pipe to send out to a few of you guys I've been close with. Perhaps I can even collab with another RIU glass blower on it, and really make it special. But thats gonna be awhile off still. 

So Max do you shop at "HM" down there? I have got alot of stuff there over the years when I used to live closer.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2014)

Hell NO..i cant stand the old bitch that runs that place..not many people can actually.
I drove back and forth to bloomington To get my supplies for at least 4 years to WW and ordered on line..That bitch is old school stink foot hippy from the east coast.Fucking nutty bitch.
Everyone i know of would like to slap the fuck out of the cunt.Shes one of the type of people when you meet her you cant fucking stand her.
There is a new shop in town with a bunch of great guys who run the shop ive been doing bus with for about two years,Hes very friendly and helpful.
I got started on AN.with great results..but hard to supply here in town.Tried several other brands of nutes then switched back to AN..THANK GOD.I talked the local hydro shop into supplying AN at his shop.When he first started..i still do this.i pre pay him to get what i want.He orders and gets it for me.Ever since he opened ive done this to make sure he has operation cash.
I want to make sure a GOOD hydro shop hangs around here in town.So i want to make sure i support the guy with my business.
He just opened up a new store in lafayette too.
There is one other hydro shop here in town up toward broad ripple.Its ran by some stink foot hippys .One of them has dreads down to the back of his knees.
When you go into their shop called the magic bulb ..They wont say anything to you..how can i help you..nothing..is there anything you need i can order for you?NOPE...You have to pry answers out of them..Just for the most part some not very on the ball general run of the mill lazy dumb fuck hippys.(these guys give good hippies a bad name)
Im just thinking out of the growers i run into at these kinds of places..The ones that stand out in my mind are the older guys with the gray hair.You wouldnt ever know they grew.
Most of them are military vets.Many of them have a strong construction back ground.
Most of these guys are really cool and you can ask them anything..except about dope.Unless they feel comfortable with you will not talk that subject.
Look for the old geriatric looking MO FO ordering nutes by the 55 gallon drum.Hes the guy you want to talk to.
One of the guys i talked to ordering 55 gallon drums of botanicare imparted a bunch of good information to me.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2014)

I also hate the old bitch from there man. She has a younger 20 something girl that works there though that has always been really nice to me. Its been quite awhile since I've been in there though. I love talking to the old timer guys, another shop I used to go to in another city I lived in was ran by a single old timer and he was AWESOME! You didn't have to talk about cannabis, he was "in the know" and was always glad to impart knowledge about growing in a discreat manner.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 18, 2014)

Hahahaaaaaaaaa. Stink foot hippies still has me rotfling  stink foot hippies hahahaa


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 18, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> That's fuggin gnarly beech! Did that just happen?


Nope,was 8-9yrs ago.Hence the Rehab statement.
Saw some crazy accidents from the others there,had to go to a special clinic.

Shoulda seen the Skill saw versus hand guy!!





Beech


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2014)

That cute 20 something hispanic girl got busted for growing in her apartment.She was pretty nice to everyone.But hasnt worked with the wicked witch from the east in some time now.
She let her go after she got busted.
One of my buddies went in to her shop asking for AN..she had a come apart saying anyone who grows with AN should be throw in jail.How the company should be shut down.How that companys nute line up is only designed to grow one plant..No shit? Maybe thats why it is working so well?
The guy who opened up the shop up the street competing with her has taken allot of her business from her..she hates this guy with a passion..that makes me like him that much more because i cant stand that cunt.Everyone who cant stand her..like that is almost anyone who has met the dumb bitch,Has switched to going to the other hydro shops.
For a long time she had about the only game in town.Other than driving to WW.
I dont know how a new grower would be able to go to her shop..ask her for any advice and be able to translate that to success.She fucks em before they even get started.
On top of that if you ask her a question she can get real smart ass and try to make you feel stupid.She cant tell you shit..she is a fucking idiot.
If i ran a shop id want people to be doing well.That way they have good success and send others to my shop..maybe making them better growers with more money in their pockets to spend would help support and expand my business too.Not that dumb cunt..there is no telling how man growers she has fucked and discouraged around here.
Kind of like some of these guys roaming around here.No telling how many growers they have fucked with their stupid.
I seen a guy i talked to a long time ago in the hydro shop while i was picking up supply's.Last time i seen him he was growing in pro mix. Had been for at least a year when i talked to him..probably last year.He was growing in pro mix.Soiless base.With no nutes just water and had been growing this way for at least a year.Wondering why he has been getting crap results.
The guy had some more questions for me yesterday.Poor fool.I said hey..( i was thinking your not the sharpest knife in the drawer)Take this happy frog..mix it with the fox farm..and wa la..like magic you are growing good and you dont need to know much of shit..Just use a big container and all you have to do is pour PHed declorinated water.
I bet if i see him again he will still be fucked.He will have his temps humidity air flow nothing under control.He might be using a light bulb that is wore out too.A very common mistake that fucks a grower.Control is everything .If you dont have control it is hard to grow.
At the end of our conversation he asked me what strains i grow..i dont know that dude from adam.I told him beef stake and cherry,..tomato's.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nope,was 8-9yrs ago.Hence the Rehab statement.
> Saw some crazy accidents from the others there,had to go to a special clinic.
> 
> Shoulda seen the Skill saw versus hand guy!!
> ...


The worst sheet metal cut ive had come from 18 GA duck hanger strap putting hanging clips on them.The type you beat onto a perling or beam.Well anyhow its never a good idea to hold piece of strap in your hand while running a self drilling 5/16 tech bit ,what happens is when it bottoms out the strap will spin in your hand.I had a strap spin and cut the center of the palm of my hand wide open.Blood all over the place.I think i fixed it with a paper towel and some electric tape wrapped around it.
I hit myself with the tip of a brazing torch on feb 14th..that hurt like a bitch and burned a section of the back of my hand into the shape of a heart.
The worst injury's and fatality's ive seen come from falls though.
We were putting in systems for this company i worked for..it was a large industrial type building with chillers ..the duct was all over the place and equipment controls all over the place..fire dampers all over the place.
One of the spots we had to run our duct through the concrete floor at had a piece of plywood marked in bright orange paint..HOLE.
The guy who was measuring for the duct earlier unscrewed the plywood and just laid it back down on the hole.Didnt screw it back down like he should have.
A laborer on the job doing clean up walked up to the plywood..picked it up to throw it away like it was garbage and walked straight into the hole.
If it had not been for the other piece of plywood about 14 ft below him breaking his fall he would have been dead.
It fucked him up for the rest of his life though.He will never work again.Broke his back and shattered his arm.
One job i worked on two roofers died on the same job ..same roof different times.OSHA had a field day with fines.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 18, 2014)

I need a 1/4 of what your smoking max...J/K.





Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2014)

I need to go smoke, I can't believe its been since first thing this morning................


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I need a 1/4 of what your smoking max...J/K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome to anything i have.If you were around you would have a quarter of what im smokinOr all the cuttings you would want to grow of it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys thought I'd see whats up. Been doing stuff around the house today mostly. Gonna take some clones tonight of a few more of the new strains. Actually now that I'm sitting here typing , it reminded me, I have about 7 quart jars full of material I need to turn into oil. Sooo I suppose thats what I'm about to go do is run a couple washes, and smoke a bowl I think.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 19, 2014)

So i read on another thread your not sure about the sinmint? Is that right? Frick for all the hassel you went through to get those damn things i was hoping theyd be the bomb. What arent you so keen about with them?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh its good smoke man, I'm not dissapointed in that. I knew getting into it that it wasn't a yielder. I've just got enough other things going that I think are equally good that did yield better or had more flavor that I havn't kept any of the phenos I've grown out. That being said I have 5 more going, and I also was able to do the cross with the male mint and my Cindy, so I'm happy enough with the seed purchase.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 20, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Oh its good smoke man, I'm not dissapointed in that. I knew getting into it that it wasn't a yielder. I've just got enough other things going that I think are equally good that did yield better or had more flavor that I havn't kept any of the phenos I've grown out. That being said I have 5 more going, and I also was able to do the cross with the male mint and my Cindy, so I'm happy enough with the seed purchase.


Well you know best ole buddy. Stick with whats good. I had a feeling the mints would be so-so.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 20, 2014)

Well the time has come for me to cross the SL,BB,BBYY or a Blue dream?
I hope to get a Blueberry male and use it,BlueberryShoreline....
What you think TC?

Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2014)

Again Alien don't get me wrong it is some good smoke for sure. It would produce much better in a SCROG style grow I think. On the run in flower now, the clones from the first batch, One of the phenos actually is preforming better then with first time for sure. Its gonna yield more this time, and is definitely gonna be dank. Really when its all said and done, I got caught up in wanting a Minty pheno and when I didn't get it the first time I kinda wrote those ones off to try again.....

That sounds pretty awesome is what I think Beech!! Good luck with the male. From what you've said about the shoreline I gotta imagine any cross would be epic!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 20, 2014)

I want minty bud too


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2014)

Well its not minty, but smoking some Critical jack tonight. Been curing for a few weeks now, coming along well. 

I only did 2 QWISO washes today, a critical jack wash, and the Sinmint wash, and both turned out great I think. The Agrade washes are nice and light colored which I ended up with about a quart of each solution. The B grades I mixed together for another quart. I generally get about 1.5 grams/quart of solution from the size washes I did, we'll see this time the Sinmint solution almost looked like you could see the oil in it, I think it might yield more. I've still got 7 quart jars in my freezer with material ready to run and a half gallon ziplock half full. I need to get busy .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 21, 2014)

HMM,10.5g of yum yum,You will be missed cause, I know how we get when we have Extracats...extracts..lol
sry me minds not working this AM.
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 21, 2014)

You gotta do the BYY bro! 4 real.. Shoreline x Blueberry Yum Yum would make 4 one BAD ASS cross IMO.. 


SOMEBEECH said:


> Well the time has come for me to cross the SL,BB,BBYY or a Blue dream?
> I hope to get a Blueberry male and use it,BlueberryShoreline....
> What you think TC?
> 
> Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You gotta do the BYY bro! 4 real.. Shoreline x Blueberry Yum Yum would make 4 one BAD ASS cross IMO..


Its gonna depend on which male I get....What you think of the SL and any male from those put in a space...
Ive only did a seed run 1 time and that was only a branch.Thinking of maybe doing that with different pollen from the males...
Looking for some input?
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I love watching the videos, and have been doing so for about 5 years now......So I'm REALLY looking forward to finally getting behind a torch soon! I'm even more excited about some of the various art glass techniques then the pipe making. My one big concern is that my hands aren't gonna be steady enough for some of the work since my injury, but hopefully practice and rehab will fix that. I honestly think this could be a great rehab for my arm.


 hell yeah! Would lov 2 see um when you get to making um bro..  Shit i wouldn't even mind having one if you happen to start selling those bitches.. haha  Hope your doing good though. Holler at me sometime bro..

Dank. 



SOMEBEECH said:


> Carrying a 3 Ton A/C unit thru my shop.I hit the edge of a Filter base,sitting on top of another A/C unit!!
> Beech


 Damn! While I was a wee little tot, I cut the tip of my middle finger on my left hand OFF. They couldn't put it back either. They ended up having to graft skin from my wrist to put on the tip of my finger.. lol.. Couldn't have been no more then 5. Still remember that boo boo hurting like hell till this day!  



Thundercat said:


> Man I've got moms in 16 oz solo cups that have been there for about 10 months  still doing pretty good. I used to only use solo cups for my clones, but recently started putting them right into the 6 inch pots I flower in.


 I hear that.. I don't have anything that old in solo cups. But I do have 3 5 month old 4th generation Purple Voodoo's in some 16 oz party cups..  does that count ?:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, when I do my crosses I use a paint brush and dust the pollen on the pistols where I want the seeds for selective pollination. However I've done it the way your talking about, open air pollination as well. If you do happen to do open air pollination then the majority of your buds will be loaded with seeds. However the selective pollination can yield good also. I guess its just all in how many seeds your wanting/shooting to get.. 



SOMEBEECH said:


> Its gonna depend on which male I get....What you think of the SL and any male from those put in a space...
> Ive only did a seed run 1 time and that was only a branch.Thinking of maybe doing that with different pollen from the males...
> Looking for some input?
> Beech


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 21, 2014)

i used a q-tip and brushed the buds on 8 different female. took about a week of collecting pollen and hitting the buds with it. i hit them so hard that i got about 2000 beans from the small clones. what a pain to de-seed it all, but i have a lot of testers to try now.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2014)

I had pulled my male out and isolated it once it started being male . The Cindy was flowering at the same time. Then about when the male started dropping a little pollen, the Cindy had started flowering. So I just took my Cindy out to the male plant and rubbed it all over it. It was a pain to de-seed the whole thing, but I did get a good amount of seeds. I need to go through them and weed out any of the rest that don't look great still. I had initially brushed some pollen with a qtip, but didn't feel like I had transfered that much so I decided to let them have an up close love fest .

So Beech did I read that correct, are you turning your 10.5g of yum yum into an extract? I bet that will be delicious!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I had pulled my male out and isolated it once it started being male . The Cindy was flowering at the same time. Then about when the male started dropping a little pollen, the Cindy had started flowering. So I just took my Cindy out to the male plant and rubbed it all over it. It was a pain to de-seed the whole thing, but I did get a good amount of seeds. I need to go through them and weed out any of the rest that don't look great still. I had initially brushed some pollen with a qtip, but didn't feel like I had transfered that much so I decided to let them have an up close love fest .
> 
> So Beech did I read that correct, are you turning your 10.5g of yum yum into an extract? I bet that will be delicious!


Nope,I added what you said YOU had...Different kind of yum yum,LOL.
But,that does sound delicious..nom nom





Beech
ps.I need to try some C-99


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2014)

OH ya I'm with ya, then! Hehe it should be a good run once I'm done I started filtering the solution this morning, I should have the b grade evaping in the next couple hours. 

Man I've really loved my C99. I wish I could have done a better job of saving the other pheno which I liked more, but the one I did keep is still dank, just grows more branchy which isn't ideal in my set up. This most recent batch turned out nice, lots of flavor.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there a yummy Cindy cross in the future?

Sent from my C811 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2014)

The cross already exists!!! I speculate it will be tasty, but won't really know for a while. I'm not gonna have the space to run any of them right away. I'll save you trying to read back through, the male was a Sinmint Cookie that seemed to have a minty smell to the stem, and had grown real well to start with.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey TC,

I belatedly figured out that your thread must be a good one. 

I expect good things here. :0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2014)

Hehe glad to have ya JD!! I'm about due for some pics so I'll try to get something together soon. 

Hope everyones having a great day. I just got back from the glass shop, and got to spend a little time on the torch today . Nothing special, just welded, and cut some rods for 15-20 minutes, but each one got a little better then the one before!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2014)

wats up TC?Have you ever blow up glass? or make your own bongs?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 22, 2014)

hold up i blow some glass myself about a year now realy hard to training ur self, i got the minor torch shit is an expensive hobby


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 22, 2014)

harder then the mofo on youtube make it look


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 22, 2014)

this guy is a beast ive been wanting and trying to make this for a long time[video=youtube;e8cIgIf1CsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=e8cIgIf1CsA[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude....Arteest! (spelled "Artiste" of course ;0)

Amazing stuff. I never imagined picking such a thing up, but 
I am interested in welding.

JD


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah i thought it looked easy but its hard if u dont have a teacher but im getting it i can make good mushroom pendants i need a kiln though


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> The cross already exists!!! I speculate it will be tasty, but won't really know for a while. I'm not gonna have the space to run any of them right away. I'll save you trying to read back through, the male was a Sinmint Cookie that seemed to have a minty smell to the stem, and had grown real well to start with.


Sounds tasty! Bb yumyum x Cindy was the yummy Cindy I was thinking but a minty Cindy sounds like the perfect after dinner twisty


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2014)

i read there yu torch so being a grower i thot maybe yu mite do that TC.. Those pieces look sweet Bigworm..once i get organized would love that hobby or buy from yu or trade,lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 22, 2014)

for sure raiderman hey tc what kind of tubes do u use


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok just caught up on all this. 

So far I have not actually blown any glass. Today was my first time on the torch. I just started on some basic welding skills. I imagine I'll be back over there later this week or the beginning of next, and will learn some more.

Looks like your work is coming along nicely worm! I'm still only dreaming about making a functional piece, but being able to weld today made me more confident that with some practice I'll be able to get it down. I've been close over the years to doing what you did and just getting the stuff and self teaching, but never pulled the trigger. Now that I've got this shop local I'm super excited. He's got all GTT torchs so I'm prolly gonna get spoiled, but that is what I kinda wanted to buy when I get a torch any way. I'm hoping to be part of some cool stuff, he recently got access to a CNC to make molds, and I've got access to graphite to make them out of . I'll post some pics once I have something to show, I havn't even got burned yet.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 23, 2014)

oh yeahi burnt the hell out of myself a couple times


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 23, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeahi burnt the hell out of myself a couple times


That blue one on the bottom of the above pic looks pretty good. Can you make a solid white colored one? Maybe with orange horns around the bowl and red and orange racing stripes?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great day. Took it easy today just hung out. I might cut some clones here in a few minutes, gonna smoke a blunt first with the wife. I scraped the b grade batch thats been evaping the last 36 hours, and it turned out with a bunch of purple in it again . Almost half the oil is glistening barney purple. I've got the A grade Sinmint oil evaping now, and the critical jack solution filtering in the freezer. I think I'm gonna be able to trade oil for most if not all of my glass blowing lessons.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 23, 2014)

a little more practice and a kiln and i think ill tear it up


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2014)

Well its been a few days, had alot going on the last few. Have been out getting some things ready for this storm we got last night so we can just hang out at home and not have to try to go out in it. I was able to get to the glass shop and get some more torch time friday, and sunday which was nice. Last week I had made some little mushroom pendants, which came out of the kiln and look ok for being the first things I made I think. Sunday I had made a marble, no fancy designs or anything, just playing around. I managed to get it nice and round, was able to practice various welds and keeping things on center, and did good according the my teacher. Then I took the last punty off, and had the marble sitting in the mold to polish off the last mark.......and dropped it. I was slightly bummed that I didn't complete the project, but I had still learned some new things, and practiced some important things.

Plants are doing pretty good. I just took the 3 sinmint clones from the first batch down. They had about 8 weeks, and looked good enough. I also put the other 5 sinmints into flower that I had planted several weeks back. Along with those I put the other truepower og clone into flower, and I think 4 powernaps. Keeping the cycle going .

Hope you guys are having a good morning. I'm about to take a few dabs and clean up the kitchen.


----------



## Baywatcher (Feb 5, 2014)

When you get ready to buy marble molds of your own, look at these: http://frittsartglass.com/marbles/molds/. The smallest one should be your first buy, it has holes on both sides, and will make marbles up to two inches with ease (remember that you are using the rim of the mold to shape the sphere).


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Bay , I've been looking at sooo much lately, those look sweet. Whats your 2 cents on glasses, cus I think that will be one of my first purchases. I'm gonna order " *Glass Alchemy The Alchemist's Guilde to Boromax Chemistry* ", it seems like a good way to get a nice variety of color to play with, and learn how to use it right. The teacher mentioned the other day a guy he knew had a gtt lynx for sale, so I might see if he wants to make a trade for a couple oz. I'm also excited to see what comes from this shop the next few months. He recently started working with a guy that does CNC to make some various forms to blow into. The first ones were wood, but I have some access to some high quality graphite, so once his ventilation is set up he'll cut us graphite forms. I might have to buy one of those molds, and get him to copy it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 5, 2014)

How much do you have to pay for the torch time? I need another Hobbie..Like a hole in head!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2014)

I havn't payed anything for torch time so far technically. Normally its somthing like "With my assistance the cost is $50/hr. Unsupervised Torch rental time for non beginners with limited supplies included is $20/hr. My shop is by apt only. I always take dabs with me for us to enjoy, and I've left him a .5g a couple times when I left.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey TC, show me your mushroom.........pendants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

i used to blow soft glass and it is a bitch thermal shock is crazy with it. i will have a set up one day but it is put back a year or so as my money is going to a move and a partnership with another grower for a canna biz. so look out in 2015 worm that is bad ass i like these guys i put this on Frenchy's thread[video=youtube;WuoVACgbRRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuoVACgbRRc&amp;feature=player_detailpage&amp;list =PL0iF73OARWoCggJ60sdE4OgpHjCA8tI27[/video]


----------



## Baywatcher (Feb 6, 2014)

My first real torch was a Lynx (started on a hothead doing soft glass). The Lynx is a great torch, and the GA kit is a good starting point. Learning about neutral/oxydizing/reducing flame chemistry is hugely important working in boro color.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Hey TC, show me your mushroom.........pendants


I told my wife to take a picture of at least the one she is wearing I'll see if I can get her too .



Dr.D81 said:


> i used to blow soft glass and it is a bitch thermal shock is crazy with it. i will have a set up one day but it is put back a year or so as my money is going to a move and a partnership with another grower for a canna biz. so look out in 2015 worm that is bad ass i like these guys i put this on Frenchy's thread[video=youtube;WuoVACgbRRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuoVACgbRRc&amp;feature=player_detailpage&amp;list =PL0iF73OARWoCggJ60sdE4OgpHjCA8tI27[/video]


Nice video post there DR., I really like the videos from revere they do a great job of really explaining things, and providing good video quality. I hate the videos where all you hear is torch. 



Baywatcher said:


> My first real torch was a Lynx (started on a hothead doing soft glass). The Lynx is a great torch, and the GA kit is a good starting point. Learning about neutral/oxydizing/reducing flame chemistry is hugely important working in boro color.


The shop I've been going to has all GTT torchs so it is very possible I'm gonna get spoiled right off the bat. It seems like compared to some other torches I've watched videos of the GTTs are much quieter. I'm eager to learn about the chemistry and flame dynamics. The blower I'm learning from is mostly self taught and sadly when I asked him about the flame dynamics he didn't know what I meant..... I'm know he has the knowledge of how to use colors correctly, but not necessarily the terminology I guess for all the details of it. Anyway I think that book will be great.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2014)

OK heres one of the pendants I did the other day. This was actually the first one, and I think it turned out better then the other.






Heres that purple oil I told you guys about the other day. This is some Cindy B grade, and once it was mushed together into a mass the whole piece was barney purple .











This is whats evaping right now, it was an A grade mixed run from a couple days ago.






Finally here is some of the Sinmint cookies I trimmed last night.






Looking at my photo bucket I realized how long its been since I have done a proper update. Gotta do some cleaning in the next couple days, so I'll try to get some shots of things to show everyone how its all progressing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^^^^nice TC^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## raiderman (Feb 9, 2014)

Outstanding TC..those buds look like some headbangers there.great color..Have you tried any yet? How does she taste if yes?....you can always open another photobucket account using another email addy.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! Ya I've smoked the moms these plants came form its what i harvested a back before christmas. Taste was great on them, I have never had the GSC, but I can taste the Bluepower for sure based off the several other BP crosses I have had recently. Its a complex flavor, some lime, some coffee..........
and my photobucket is ok, I just realized its been forever since I posted pics.


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 9, 2014)

looks great as always


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome pics tcat! Looks delish!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2014)

TC those cookies look INSANE!

Great work!

JD


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 9, 2014)

WooHoo! You taking Orders yet? Not bad for one of your 1st pieces!







Speaking of Great Job! Ummmmm.... 







Great Job!

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone. I'm not taking orders yet Med, but I should be back on the torch again tomorrow for some more learning and hopefully I can manage not to drop what I make this time .

Man I annoyed myself last night. I scraped that dish that was evaping, and it turned out really nice. I need to find some better razor blades cus I always brake atleast 2, last night iit was 3. Anyway after I mush the oil together I always check it out in front of some light to make sure it looks good and clean and I didn't get anything in it. Well for the first time since I started this there was 2 little metal flakes in it from the razor. I had to warm the oil up to a liquid to get them out too cus it was almost a shatter. I got them both out, and it looks beautiful now, but I don't think its gonna go back to being shatter I think its gonna stay as a taffy. I still like that texture for dabbing, and it still tastes good, it was just an annoying chain of events I thought I'd share.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 10, 2014)

Taffy TC??? Is that derogatory to us Welsh?? hahaha Hi, how you doin buddy?? long time no post!!! (by me) but Im back


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 10, 2014)

What up TC ?: How you been doing bro ?: Hey check out mine & Stews F1 K.A.S.I. I breed & added to our strain collection.  She is now 3 weeks into flowering. View attachment 2990532 View attachment 2990533 View attachment 2990534


Thundercat said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I'm not taking orders yet Med, but I should be back on the torch again tomorrow for some more learning and hopefully I can manage not to drop what I make this time .
> 
> Man I annoyed myself last night. I scraped that dish that was evaping, and it turned out really nice. I need to find some better razor blades cus I always brake atleast 2, last night iit was 3. Anyway after I mush the oil together I always check it out in front of some light to make sure it looks good and clean and I didn't get anything in it. Well for the first time since I started this there was 2 little metal flakes in it from the razor. I had to warm the oil up to a liquid to get them out too cus it was almost a shatter. I got them both out, and it looks beautiful now, but I don't think its gonna go back to being shatter I think its gonna stay as a taffy. I still like that texture for dabbing, and it still tastes good, it was just an annoying chain of events I thought I'd share.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> Taffy TC??? Is that derogatory to us Welsh?? hahaha Hi, how you doin buddy?? long time no post!!! (by me) but Im back


Lol welcome back welsh. The taffy texture is just what I call it, you can slowly pull a dab, but if you pull quick it kinda snaps like taffy. I kinda like this texture as it won't shatter all over as easily.



~Dankster~420 said:


> What up TC ?: How you been doing bro ?: Hey check out mine & Stews F1 K.A.S.I. I breed & added to our strain collection.  She is now 3 weeks into flowering. View attachment 2990532 View attachment 2990533 View attachment 2990534


She looks real nice there dank. Are the calyxs actually purple, or is it the LED?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2014)

So I finally got around to using up my reclaim I've been saving and building up. It was around 2.8g last time I weighed it, but a little stuck in the bag it was in in the freezer. So I got some everclear, and dissolved the reclaim in it. Then made a batch of hard candy, and when I added the coloring I also added the reclaim solution. The alcohol evaporated off very quickly at 260 degrees, and when the candy was to the right temp I added some lemonade flavor and then poured the candy. Heres what it looks like right now, its hardening in the molds. The tiny little flecks of brown you can see in the candy in the mold is the actual oil suspended in it.






There was also some extra I just poured into a sheet and then scored to make some sticks.






It tastes pretty good, I'm gonna toy with different flavors and such to see what I like the most but I would call it a success. Now I gotta find someone with a clean head and lower tolerance to try them out .


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice. That requires heating the material to decarbo-yadda-yadda-yadda-xlyate it right?

Very cool. ...but know that these things are driving the
idiotic talking heads on the news crazy. They LOVE stories
about shit that "threaten" kids, especially if it is something 
that the kids can do without the parents even knowing.

So, both lollipops and Vape Pens are making the news right now.

I swear to the Flying Spaghetti Monster that they are going to ban lollipops.

...and the fucking letter Z

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

nice TC


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

NIce TC!!! that would travel on a plane well I imagine. 2.8 of reclaim would only be about 12 oral doses tops for me I think. I really want to know how the potency turns out for you! I love making candy but have only made cannamels. I do take them up to the crack stage though so they are easier to handle.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 11, 2014)

pardon my ignorance, but is that made from oil derived from butane or iso/ethanol/alcohol extraction??


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> pardon my ignorance, but is that made from oil derived from butane or iso/ethanol/alcohol extraction??


Welsh this was made with the reclaim from my rig over the last 9 months or so that has been saved in my freezer. However 99.5% of that reclaim was from my ISO extracted concentrates. When it was mixed with the everclear it had a very pretty amber color, and smelled very sweet I joked with my wife about just drinking it like a shot and seeing what happened .



SomeGuy said:


> NIce TC!!! that would travel on a plane well I imagine. 2.8 of reclaim would only be about 12 oral doses tops for me I think. I really want to know how the potency turns out for you! I love making candy but have only made cannamels. I do take them up to the crack stage though so they are easier to handle.


Hehe I was thinking about candy for the plane bud. My wife shut me down, she's afraid of a dog smelling it even in the candy. I don't really know how the dosing is on these, or have much experiance dosing edibles in general. This is the first time I've used a concentrate to cook with(which from my understanding makes it much easier to dose) and wasn't really sure how much to make. I thought about cutting the recipe in half, and maybe I should have to make them stronger. I ate one of the shaped candies(which turned out great) and a couple little scrape pieces but I had been dabbing all day so I couldn't begin to tell if I really felt it. I'm generally bad at judging potency on edibles, I think partly cus I'm usually smoking too. I'm gonna give most of it away cus I'd never eat it all. I'll see what people think of it and go from there on future dosing. I plan on just using actual oil in the future if the candy goes over well, and people want more. I was figuring on about 2 grams of real oil for a batch this size which I think portioned into a sucker size would make about 40 suckers. Any in put is appreciated.




Dr.D81 said:


> nice TC


Thanks man!



Javadog said:


> Nice. That requires heating the material to decarbo-yadda-yadda-yadda-xlyate it right?
> 
> 
> So, both lollipops and Vape Pens are making the news right now.
> ...


I hear ya man, it kills me how fast that start demonizing "new" stuff. 

As far as the Decarb goes... I'm really not sure man. I've read conflicting info (scientifically based not just forum stuff) on whether decarbing is ever needed. Considering this was reclaim it would have already been decarbed when the oil got smoked the first time. It was cooked for a few minutes up to 300 degrees, but I figure we bake cookies that hot and still get high off them so I can't imagine it hurt the good stuff to bad. I'm eager to get some feed back on them, and then try again with some modifications to my tech.


----------



## Wait, what? (Feb 12, 2014)

I was thinking of getting a Kushpop but I'm gonna wait for a Thunderpop


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm very pleased with how they turned out. The shaped ones took shape nicely, and its pretty tasty candy. I had another piece last night, and smoked much less then usual and found myself falling asleep on the couch before bed.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Lol welcome back welsh. The taffy texture is just what I call it, you can slowly pull a dab, but if you pull quick it kinda snaps like taffy. I kinda like this texture as it won't shatter all over as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks real nice there dank. Are the calyxs actually purple, or is it the LED?


 Thanks bro  Yeah, her trichs are different colors. Wild looking. I will have to take a few shots with regular light on this eve. 



Thundercat said:


> So I finally got around to using up my reclaim I've been saving and building up. It was around 2.8g last time I weighed it, but a little stuck in the bag it was in in the freezer. So I got some everclear, and dissolved the reclaim in it. Then made a batch of hard candy, and when I added the coloring I also added the reclaim solution. The alcohol evaporated off very quickly at 260 degrees, and when the candy was to the right temp I added some lemonade flavor and then poured the candy. Heres what it looks like right now, its hardening in the molds. The tiny little flecks of brown you can see in the candy in the mold is the actual oil suspended in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!! I want some.. haha  Never had any candy made outta ganja before. lol However I did eat a leaf salad once upon a time. Believe it or not, with other veggies mixed in it wasn't all that bad..  



Thundercat said:


> Welsh this was made with the reclaim from my rig over the last 9 months or so that has been saved in my freezer. However 99.5% of that reclaim was from my ISO extracted concentrates. When it was mixed with the everclear it had a very pretty amber color, and smelled very sweet I joked with my wife about just drinking it like a shot and seeing what happened .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shewww.. I drank BONG water 1 time.. NEVER again!! lol.. I had to hold it in bc I about  everywhere...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm guessing your mentioning the bong water because I made this candy out of reclaim from my bong? The reclaim was a very clean oil, that bong had only had concentrates through it, so it wasn't nasty like a regular flower bong. If I smoke flowers through it, the water smells after only a few bowls. If I only smoke concentrates form it, I've left the water in it for months between cleanings and it won't stink or get gross. Just thought I'd point that out cus normal bong water is very gross.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> normal bong water is very gross.


Werd...  Concentrates are a whole other ball game


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

*normal bong water is very gross.* Hell yes it is.. lol ewww.. especially if left sitting for long periods of time..


Thundercat said:


> I'm guessing your mentioning the bong water because I made this candy out of reclaim from my bong? The reclaim was a very clean oil, that bong had only had concentrates through it, so it wasn't nasty like a regular flower bong. If I smoke flowers through it, the water smells after only a few bowls. If I only smoke concentrates form it, I've left the water in it for months between cleanings and it won't stink or get gross. Just thought I'd point that out cus normal bong water is very gross.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

Been so long since I have even used a water pipe. I got two poor man volcano setups.. pretty much all we use. I own glass too.... quite a bit of it. LOL 

Once you vape from a volcano for a bit burning mj just smells and tastes like burning mj. Only way I taste a difference now is by vaping. 

I eat quite a bit of it too though. All around.. vaping and eating it are better choices for an asthmatic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

you are right for anyone it is better but some of us are hard headed


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2014)

Morning guys hows everyone doing this fine thursday? I'm glad I don't have any breathing problems yet cus I still enjoy smoking, but totally agree about vaping being a much healthier option. I loved using the volcano when a friend of mine used to have one, it was very sweet, and like I've posted on here I have my vape pen I like using when I'm on the road now. I havn't found a vape setup that will hit me like some dabs on a nail, or some bong rips to the face though. I suppose like everything else I LOVE variety in my consumption. 

I'm very pleased, I just got a text from the glass blower, he's headed to the shop and wants me to come over. Now to get off here and get the family ready to leave..........wish me luck . Catch you guys later. 

Peace TC


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Gd Morning and good luck TC..Theres a true lover of cannabis without prejudice .peace.


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 13, 2014)

WooHoo! I bought myself an Old School Plastic Bong for Christmas.... hmmmm... Maybe I should grab some Snow for a Snow Bong Session? Yep! brb

Since I eat Cannabis EVERYDAY, I make LARGE batches of Decarboxylated Dry Ice Hash and just stuff Capsules so I dont have to Titrate after each batch. The stuff will keep for long periods of time also!

My Theory is.... since they say 1 lb of Budz will make ~ 2 Ounces of RSO, which should be enough to cure MOST Cancers... just EATING that 1 lb of Budz SHOULD BE Better, since there is less chance of filtering out ANY Goodness, plus the Fiber is GREAT for your Diet? WooHoo! 

Peace

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2014)

I've recently read some very interesting things about juicing raw cannabis.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I've recently read some very interesting things about juicing raw cannabis.


that dont sound very tasty


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 14, 2014)

Im sure you could add in something to differ the taste.. View attachment 2994194


Dr.D81 said:


> that dont sound very tasty


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Im sure you could add in something to differ the taste.. View attachment 2994194


I bet it would taste great with some cream, butter, and sauted onions on gnochi with arugala.....just sayin


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

I think the key to juicing anything green is to add in enough stuff like apples, and other fruit to make it taste decent. I honestly think juicing the buds might taste great. I like to chew on little pieces of fresh nugs some times. I think a Cindy99 smoothy with a little pineapple, and some regular apples maybe a carrot or 2 might be really tasty . 

Had a nice afternoon on the torch yesterday. I made 2 heart pendants for valentines day. They turned out really nice I think. I'm gonna be going over there shortly to take this dude a battery charge his car won't start. I think I'll be able to grab them then, and take a pic for you guys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> I bet it would taste great with some cream, butter, and sauted onions on gnochi with arugala.....just sayin


that sounds even worse i am a picky eater. strawberry and apples shit like that would work.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that sounds even worse i am a picky eater. strawberry and apples shit like that would work.


Sounds like you want to make a smoothie and hide the flavour. Hand made gnocchi are frickin awesome and they showcase whatever sauce you put over them. I think im going to make a smoothie right now and put a bunch of hemp seeds in it.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought it sounded tasty! 

Off to the store later guys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

hemp seed is very good for you and has a fantastic oil as well all around it is an amazing plant. oh yea i dont eat any thing green i am a meat and tatter guy


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 14, 2014)

hey TC you gonna be able to make any glass pipes sometime?

i am a meat and tatter guy myself but always love a salad to go with it. 

i don't think i could handle juicing anything other than fruit.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2014)

I gotta say I enjoy eating veggies prolly equally as much as any thing else. I LOVE a good salad bar .

S&C I will make some pipes soon enough I"m sure. I'm having tons of fun learning any thing I can that I'm not in any real hurry, though surely looking forward to it.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> hemp seed is very good for you and has a fantastic oil as well all around it is an amazing plant. oh yea i dont eat any thing green i am a meat and tatter guy


Its funny how meat and potato guys usually like turnips and cabbage but wont touch broccoli or lettuce. Whatever veggies can suck up a bunch of pork flavor or beef juices usually work. Dang it im hungry now.  hahahaa


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2014)

morning guys! got a bunch for snow last night, so prolly not going anywhere for another day or 2. Time to catch up on making some oil, I'm getting behind and the material is building up in the freezer.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> morning guys! got a bunch for snow last night, so prolly not going anywhere for another day or 2. Time to catch up on making some oil, I'm getting behind and the material is building up in the freezer.


That's a good idea, 4 inches new snow here and I think I have a quart of something in the back of the freezer


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice man. Whats your preferred method of processing?

I did one wash yesterday, and finished filtering it last night, so it just went down to evap. I've still got enough alcohol for 2 more I think, then I gotta restock. My wife gets annoyed when I'm buying 4-6 bottles of alcohol every time we set foot in a store .


----------



## Wait, what? (Feb 18, 2014)

My wife has the same problem, different kind of alcohol


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

well, I've had to hoard the 99% for while cause stores stopped carrying it around here. probably just do a quick wash, but I've got to read up one of Quiz's threads to make sure I've got everything covered. I've got jars sitting around that need the residue rinsed out of them as well. If truth be told, I'll probably read up, get high and postpone the rest til it gets warmer outside


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not sure how close you've followed my extraction work, but I'm all about QWISO. It would be cool to get more 99% but its been over a year since I've found any. Since then I've been using the 91% and it works great too. I got another wash done, filtered some more solutions, and now have 3 jars of solution in the freezer instead of 4 jars of material .


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I'm not sure how close you've followed my extraction work, but I'm all about QWISO..


No, I didn't know that, I'll check out some of your posts. Thanks.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 18, 2014)

Check post #2666
Im not sure if that's the only tek


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Check post #2666
> Im not sure if that's the only tek


found it. thnx. like all the pictures


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks qwizo, I had started looking for it, then got side tracked and forgot about it . Hope you guys are having a fun night!! Me and the wife are about to some a Sinmint blunt, and watch some walking dead. We just started watching it last night. We like to wait till shows are a season or 3 deep to start watching them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2014)

my wife and son love it on netflix we are smoking og kush blunts and watching being human


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2014)

Sounds like a good night! 

I think I'm gonna get to the glass shop tomorrow, should be fun. I still have to post the pics of the hearts from last week. I'll catch you guys in the A.M.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Bro.. I may have to hit you up in pm.. I got my syringes in today. Just waiting on my system is all now, well plus some other spores I have coming. The 24k Gold is the spores that came in today. I just need to ask you a few basic questions about the medium, and or if you let your cakes touch the medium, or place foil between the two ?:


Thundercat said:


> In the future if I were able to find a WBS that perhaps didn't have any sunflower seeds, Might that be a good thing to try. I saw some today that was mostly millet seeds, thought it might be a possability. That is a 10 psi, I remembered you said 90 minutes. I didn't get an air pump for my incubator, where its at is under some stairs, and I couldn't have the noise. But I got a heater, with an adjustment on it to turn it up or down. Was that a digital thermometer in your incubator? Work well?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2014)

You can pm me anytime you want dank. 

As far as the your set up. I didn't use actual cakes, I did what was called a "casing". It was a lasagna pan filled with colonized substrate, and then topped with vermiculite as a casing layer. These pans sat ontop of the wet perlite in the bottom of the fruiting chamber. 

In your setup, I believe you will want to set the cakes onto some foil squares or something to keep them from sitting directly on top of the perlite.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2014)

They will grow into the perlite otherwise. :0)


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 22, 2014)

OK. Bare with me. So if they did grow into your medium, would that be bad ?: Also, what do you think the best medium is to have maximum yield, and or what would you suggest ?: I have been seeing and reading some using this http://www.amazon.com/Rye-Berries-Bag-Box-Each/dp/B000RHXKTO/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1393053113&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=rye+berries+substrate as there substrate/medium ?: If so (it can be used), would I place this into my jars, then sterilize ?: After that I inculcate the jars with me spores, then let sit in the dark for a period of ?: most say a week. Not sure. Then off to the fruiting chamber ?: do I have any part of this shit right ?: lol Sorry about so many questions bro. I just dont want to fuck up & or kill anyone nor myself.


Javadog said:


> They will grow into the perlite otherwise. :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 22, 2014)

The perlite under the cakes or trays or whatever route you take is just there to help keep moisture up I believe. If the mushrooms started growing down into it, they wouldn't be able to fully develop correctly. You want them to grow upwards into your chamber for best results. The rye berries are a pretty common substrate, I used Wild bird seed as it was cheap and easily available. Popcorn also seems to work really well and is pretty cheap and available too. 

Which ever medium gets prepared, put into jars, preasure cooked, then allowed to cool. The jars get inoculated with spores, and then have to sit and colonize. Sometimes colonizing takes a week, sometimes longer, it depends on a few variables. I colonized my jars in an incubator I made from 2 rubber maid totes and a fish tank heater. The bottom tote had a couple inchs of water with the heater keeping it warm, then the top tote was set inside with the lid on and the water keeps the top totes warm. So after the jars are colonized you can either fruit the cakes if you did that method, or you take the colonized jars and spawn them to a bulk substrate(manure,straw, something like that) allow that to colonize and then fruit them. 
Hope that answers a few questions at least.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys been busy/lazy if that makes any sense. Busy with some stuff, lazy about posting updates though I'm sure you're all used to that from me. 

I made another pendant the other day that turned out ok, and I tried making a one hitter. I failed at that though. The second one was almost a success but my wife showed up to get me so I had to scrap it. I learned more, and for more comfortable on the torch so that was still a win in my book. As much as I'm enjoying learning at this shop, and hanging out with these guys and meeting new people. I really need to get a torch and put some real time into this I think.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2014)

No worries mate. 

Enjoy the process!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh I am very much so! Its very exciting and relaxing at the same time. I'm sure there will be some extremely frustrating points when I mess up stuff and times when things break but I'm not far enough along to be upset yet. Right now I am feelin like every bit of time I get on the torch is a step in the right direction!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds like a great hobby/small business opportunity. I'd get the torch ASAP!


----------



## MedScientist (Feb 28, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Hey guys been busy/lazy if that makes any sense. Busy with some stuff, lazy about posting updates though I'm sure you're all used to that from me.
> 
> I made another pendant the other day that turned out ok, and I tried making a one hitter. I failed at that though. The second one was almost a success but my wife showed up to get me so I had to scrap it. I learned more, and for more comfortable on the torch so that was still a win in my book. As much as I'm enjoying learning at this shop, and hanging out with these guys and meeting new people. I really need to get a torch and put some real time into this I think.


Whats the saying...... Pics, or it didnt Happen? Yeah, that it! You gotta know that we want to see EVERYTHING you BLOW! Even though that last sentence sounded questionable... You KNOW what I mean? Hehehe

Peace


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2014)

I love it...the harder it is to learn, the more valuable it is to know.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2014)

Hehe, I'll make the wife take pics of the pendants. The pipes I attempted yesterday are in the scrap pile already. I might be going back over tomorrow though, we'll see if I get on the torch or not gonna depend on timing. 

Oh ya just found out yesterday that a HUGE name in the glass world is willing to teach a class at the shop next month. Its gonna be a 3 day class and is only $600 which is really cheap, sometimes these big name classes are 3-500 a day. I want to go so bad! There is no way I can afford to spend the money right now, but I'm trying to figure out a way to get an invite. It would be a great opportunity to learn from this guy.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok heres a few pics of one of the heart pendants, and of the round one I made last week. I went over today, and spent a couple hours on the torch. I was able to make a really neat "implosion" pendant. I will prolly be picking it up in a few days and I'll get a pic sooner of that I'm really excited about how it turned out.

The colorful heart






The center of this is a sparkly green with clear dots in it, then surrounded with black.












I'm really loving this, its incredibly relaxing, and fantastic therapy.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 1, 2014)

Ended up getting sin cities alien nightmare... 

Nice heart!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2014)

I've read some good reviews of the alien nightmare man should be some solid genetics.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

hey thought i'd pop in since you were the first comment in my new journal  Love the pendants bro, its good to have a hobby besides growing lol. mines fishing at the moment, all the best. lgc


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 2, 2014)

WooHoo! You are doing Pretty Well right out of the Gate! Some Pro Lessons would be Cool, but that could get expensive! With ALL the Videos available on YouTube, it is probably not Needed to advance, for a while...? I might consider spending that money towards a Nice Torch instead? 

But then again... since there is a HUGE Market for Glass... the Education would be an Investment into YOU! 

ALWAYS WORTH IT!







Plenty of Natural Talent showing! Thanks for Sharing!


Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!! I've been really pleased with what I've been able to do so far. Even last week when I failed at the one hitters, I learned and that was the key. I'm gonna fail at alot of stuff as I try it the first time I imagine. 

Its a tough spot with the whole money, lessons, torch thing. I won't just need a torch, or I think I would buy a little one with my tax money. You also pretty much have to get a kiln, and a hand full of different tools, regulaters and hoses, glasses and so on. Even if I got a small torch,( I found a Gtt cheetah in stock one place) for about $150, it would still require another 7-900 just to get working on it. I'm currently mostly trading oil and some times a little bud for torch time/supplies, but I could otherwise get money for it and help fund my own torch and stuff. He is glad to let me hang out any time and watch him work and see how stuff is done so thats all kinda free. 

Really I need to get some higher yielding plants back into rotation and solve these problems like I have many others over the years and just grow more.

I did find out I can trade bud for my ticket to that class that is being held. I wish I could say who was teaching it, and post some examples of his work but he doesn't do many classes and I don't want to in point where I live..... I will say it should be an awesome experiance if I can make it.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2014)

I read somewhere u can shell out 3 grand easy getting a proper setup. I'd love to learn to do glass but for that kind of startup I could be getting an old car started. My brother lives well and his current whim is rc drones. He plopped 3 grand into one of those within the last month. We do ok but I got 4 kids to his one and I just don't get to spend like that!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2014)

It would be very easy for me to spend 3k on closer to what I really want. I've been looking into this all for years, and planning but was always hesitant to pull the trigger cus I didn't know if I could actually do it. Well I feel like I will be able to atleast make some ok stuff which really makes me want to pull the trigger. A huge part of learning at this point is simply being on the torch to see and feel what the glass does, and how to deal with it. Every time I go to the shop and try something new I always wish I could come home and spend a few more hours practicing and working on it.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

MedScientist said:


> You gotta know that we want to see EVERYTHING you BLOW!


Haha... it does sound funny but it's the truth.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I read somewhere u can shell out 3 grand easy getting a proper setup. I'd love to learn to do glass but for that kind of startup I could be getting an old car started. My brother lives well and his current whim is rc drones. He plopped 3 grand into one of those within the last month. We do ok but I got 4 kids to his one and I just don't get to spend like that!


would be worth it to me. yall will see some glass from me one day. i will see if i can find anything i made and put it up. tc that is cool stuff you have there mate


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dank LIKES!!!  Here's a few shots I took of a few cropped & growing ladies bro. 5th generation Purple Voodoo ->View attachment 3011857 F1 K.A.S.I.#1 -> View attachment 3011858 Night Shade -> View attachment 3011859 Sin City's power Pie#2 --> View attachment 3011860 F1 Grand Berry Purple#1 --> View attachment 3011861


Thundercat said:


> Ok heres a few pics of one of the heart pendants, and of the round one I made last week. I went over today, and spent a couple hours on the torch. I was able to make a really neat "implosion" pendant. I will prolly be picking it up in a few days and I'll get a pic sooner of that I'm really excited about how it turned out.
> 
> The colorful heart
> 
> ...


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 3, 2014)

What's up guys, still reading, waiting to think of something interesting to say

It could be a while


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2014)

Very lovely Dank, whats the genetics on that power pie, I havn't heard of that one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2014)

Cherry pie X Blue Power. Those sin City guys wack all the bitches over the head with that blue power males club caveman style


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Very lovely Dank, whats the genetics on that power pie, I haven't heard of that one.


 Thanks. She is a Cherry Pie x Blue Power. I knew that 1 would spark an interest in you.. haha I have 2 running now. Seems to be 2 phenotypes. One is more Indica, and other is looking to be more of a Kush, or heavy Indica. Both look & smell super good.  



Mr.Head said:


> Cherry pie X Blue Power. Those sin City guys wack all the bitches over the head with that blue power males club caveman style


 YUP! Thats it.  Ive noticed that also. Must have been 1 hell of a male they had to use it in almost every cross they have. lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> YUP! Thats it.  Ive noticed that also. Must have been 1 hell of a male they had to use it in almost every cross they have. lol


I'm gonna grab a few packs of their gear when they get back in stock at Hempdepot they are half the price of attitude. 60-65 a pack. I need to get me some of that Sinmint Cookies and Some LVBK I've been looking for a cherry pie are you testing those? Or are they released somewhere?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

I hear that. Yeah I am testing. However, I have collected "fem" pollen off of #1, and hit # 2 with it. So that should be super interesting. 


Mr.Head said:


> I'm gonna grab a few packs of their gear when they get back in stock at Hempdepot they are half the price of attitude. 60-65 a pack. I need to get me some of that Sinmint Cookies and Some LVBK I've been looking for a cherry pie are you testing those? Or are they released somewhere?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah ha the notorious cherry pie!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hell yeah.. Everyone I ran had hermed on me! Which I am hearing that's its common with the Power Pie cross. Well I sure am glad I didn't rip these ladies up!  hell they only threw a few nanna's, and I have been keeping a close eye on those both.


Thundercat said:


> Ah ha the notorious cherry pie!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2014)

The tangerine power did that on my first run with it. I got a few nanners, but the smoke was awesome. I've got some of the clones and one of the mothers flowering right now, and havn't seen any signs of issues this second run around.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

I hate hermies, remember the WW x BB that did it to me Tc?? 9 of the nicest plants I ever grew...... and had to chop them 3 weeks early @ day 63ish cause of a nanner I missed


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh ya! Definitely sucks for sure, I feel like I've gotten pretty lucky. I had one of my powernap moms I tried to flower out last month, and within the first couple days it had nanners all over it. I believe its cus IO took a bunch of clones off it, and put it into flower the same day . It wasn't a big deal I took it right out and trashed it, I was only flowering it to avoid trashing it if that makes any sense. When I took it out one nanner dropped a little pollen, I watched it happen. It was right next to my Blue Thai I've got flowering which is beautiful, well a couple weeks ago I noticed about 3 seeds in the blue thai, so I think I might have a powernap cross with it.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Oh ya! Definitely sucks for sure, I feel like I've gotten pretty lucky. I had one of my powernap moms I tried to flower out last month, and within the first couple days it had nanners all over it. I believe its cus IO took a bunch of clones off it, and put it into flower the same day . It wasn't a big deal I took it right out and trashed it, I was only flowering it to avoid trashing it if that makes any sense. When I took it out one nanner dropped a little pollen, I watched it happen. It was right next to my Blue Thai I've got flowering which is beautiful, well a couple weeks ago I noticed about 3 seeds in the blue thai, so I think I might have a powernap cross with it.


RESULT!!!! haha .... he does work in mysterious ways, you may have inadvertently invented the GROWERS HOLY GRAIL!!! I suggest the new strain be called Blue Thunder Catnap... just a thought... hee hee.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2014)

Its funny you said that. I found a few self'd powernap seeds in the very first run last year. I planted one and grew it out and had been calling it Catnap to my wife.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2014)

Seems sincity lines are all hermie prone. People are reporting male parts in almost every grow I have read about. BUT they almost all uniformly agree that it's worth it to pick em off for a bit, cause the finished product is quality.

Haven't really heard to much about if the hermie-ing continues in the clone generation, I've heard it sometimes stops is this true?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2014)

I've ran a bunch of plants from them now, and I've had a few hermies in the mix. I havn't seen any in the clone generations though no. I wonder if its simply that some of the plants really don't like stress. I can say for a fact that at one point or another all my plants get stress tested .


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2014)

Heres the pendant I made the other day. It was my first attempt at a technique called a tube implosion. I was mostly just screwing around with the color pattern, but when it was done I realized it looked like a peace sign which was cool .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> The tangerine power did that on my first run with it. I got a few nanners, but the smoke was awesome. I've got some of the clones and one of the mothers flowering right now, and havn't seen any signs of issues this second run around.


 I hear that bro.  Usually the herm issue will work its way out of some strains. Most cases. I have found herms to turn out super good in my past grows. 



Thundercat said:


> Oh ya! Definitely sucks for sure, I feel like I've gotten pretty lucky. I had one of my powernap moms I tried to flower out last month, and within the first couple days it had nanners all over it. I believe its cus IO took a bunch of clones off it, and put it into flower the same day . It wasn't a big deal I took it right out and trashed it, I was only flowering it to avoid trashing it if that makes any sense. When I took it out one nanner dropped a little pollen, I watched it happen. It was right next to my Blue Thai I've got flowering which is beautiful, well a couple weeks ago I noticed about 3 seeds in the blue thai, so I think I might have a powernap cross with it.





Thundercat said:


> Its funny you said that. I found a few self'd powernap seeds in the very first run last year. I planted one and grew it out and had been calling it Catnap to my wife.


 TC Catnip nap.  lol 



Mr.Head said:


> Seems sincity lines are all hermie prone. People are reporting male parts in almost every grow I have read about. BUT they almost all uniformly agree that it's worth it to pick em off for a bit, cause the finished product is quality.
> 
> Haven't really heard to much about if the hermie-ing continues in the clone generation, I've heard it sometimes stops is this true?


 Eventually the trait will work its way out (most cases). Have had a few not want to stabilize in past years. 



Thundercat said:


> Heres the pendant I made the other day. It was my first attempt at a technique called a tube implosion. I was mostly just screwing around with the color pattern, but when it was done I realized it looked like a peace sign which was cool .


 VERY COOL!!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Heres the pendant I made the other day. It was my first attempt at a technique called a tube implosion. I was mostly just screwing around with the color pattern, but when it was done I realized it looked like a peace sign which was cool .


very ns there TC.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks so much guys, I was pretty pleased with it ! 

So havn't been on much the last couple days, as we've been getting ready for this trip. I think we are doing good, just tieing up some loose ends today. I got my veg room all set up on a res. I put several more plants into flower the other day, I went ahead and put in a few of the mother plants I had. They are gonna be huge I think when I get back from AZ. Tonight I am gonna put these last clones into the veg tray top off my res in both rooms and cross my fingers. 

I'm pretty excited about this trip. I can't wait to see some friends, and I think we are gonna do a few cool things while we're there. I found out yesterday there is a Chihuly art glass exhibit in pheonix right now so I think we're gonna go to that. We're also gonna take my daughter to a cat in the hat play. I'm sure the grand canyon will be cool as well. Aynway I'll try to take some pics of neat stuff to share! I will prolly be off here most of the week, but I might be able to hope on the phone if I get some time.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2014)

Well the garden is set up and closed up. Its official I won't see my plants for 9 more days now..........ahhhh!!!! 

I had to harvest the blue thai tonight. I almost did it the other day but was gonna wait till I got back. Then saw the very small beginnings of a couple nanners. Really it was done so I didn't do anything crazy by cutting it. I trimmed it completely and broke it down into nugs, and put the whole plant in a paper bag. We'll see if its molded when I get back, or if its dried to a crisp. Maybe it will be perfectly dried and ready to cure , a guy can hope right. 

I hope you guys have a great week incase I don't check in. 

Peace TC


----------



## jointed (Mar 9, 2014)

Have fun bro, take lots of pics.....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks I'll try to get some good ones!


----------



## jointed (Mar 10, 2014)

Coolio.....


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 10, 2014)

Have a BLAST and Be Safe!

Looking forward to pics on your return!

Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2014)

I made cannamels man! . I have a care pakg ready and see jig later today. Fly safe man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2014)

I would hang it in a cardboard box if it was me tc. Have a good trip man!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2014)

Trip is going great! 

Cannamals are delicious! Nutritious! And effective  thank you sir! Today was so much easier to deal with my parents then yesterday or Monday. 

Had an awesome visit the last 2 days with Jigfresh and little H, our daughters had tons of fun playing. It's awesome feeling like you've known some one like a brother even when you've only just met! 

I can also say he grows some tasty and fun herb! I've only got to enjoy one bowl so far which was with him, but we were laughin our heads off and just havin fun. 

We are headed towaRds the Grand Canyon tomorrow. 

Oh ya I woke up this morning to news reports from back home of power outages..... My heart dropped and I crossed my fingers it wasn't my street . I've forgot to plug my pump in after working down there before and the plant were fine after 24 hours so I should be ok, but it's still scary. 

Hope everyone is also having a great week!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

As if you guys didn't know.... TC's a cool cat. 

Have fun at the grand canyon.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2014)

Liked!!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 13, 2014)

Tc

Glad u like the candy and pills. . Also the ak47. Not many folks have tried my stuff so its nice to hear positive feedback. Hope you enjoy the grand canyon! Its really awesome. I lived in flagstaff Arizona for two years. . Be safe going home. I hope your grow is doing fine w/o you.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2014)

Awe shucks thanks jig! 

Hell ya I'm enjoying. Had a caramel with my coffee today and now were on the road. I'm thrilled to get to try other peoples stuff. For years now I've had only my own 99% of the time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

i want to come out to cali next year for one of the cups and see everyone. it is cool all of yall meeting and hanging out


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

You doing ok Tcat?  Checking up on you man. lol




I see I am nervous for nothing.. YOu guys return today.  sending good travel & plant karma your way.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the good karma! The flight went well and we are on the 3 hour trip back from the airport. Ill post tonight and let everyone know how the plants did. I'm sure all my worries have been for nothing too. 

I did find a sweet bubbler last night at a shop in Scottsdale. It was blown by an artist named James lynch and supposedly was shown in hightimes back in 08. I still need to research that to find out if it's true but it's a sweet headie either way.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2014)

good to here you are safe


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok so my internet was off last night when we got back.....wife forgot to pay it before we left . But the plants were all great! 

Some of my veg plants were twice the size they had been, and all of them were looking really nice and healthy. This is actually the first time they have been on a res since I set up that tray. I've been hand watering up till this point, but they seem to like the res for sure. 

The flower room looked great too. One of the large og moms I put in before i left touched the glass a little, but it doesn't seem like it hurt it, and the rest of the plant looks great. The nodes on all the og moms I put into flower stayed almost exactly at 2 inchs apart. I was glad to see this, as the clones had stretched their nodes out to closer then 4 inchs which is why I had decided to flower the moms. I've got lots more beans for both strains, and lots of other things I want/need to run. 

One of the most impressive looking plants when I got back was probably the "blue og" in flower. Its gonna have some great colas on it, and it seems like it might really yield. One of the 2 white widows is a little farther along then the other, and is producing a really nice smell. The dinachem has awesome structure, about 1 inch node spacing, and is gonna be 2 nice colas when its done.

I've got a bunch of work to do tonight. Theres about 10-12 plants I"m gonna harvest, and I need to move everything around again and then get ready to clone tomorrow. I'll be doing a batch of clones, and then prolly some time next week I'm gonna pop some of the "SIN-D99" beans and start seeing what those do .

We had a really nice trip over all. Being with my parents that long was a real challenge but I managed not to flip out completely! My daughter had a great time getting to play with a new friend, and spending time with grandma. She had a blast at most of the things we did while we were their, and that made it all worth while. I've got a ton of pictures from the trip, once my wife gets them off the phone I'll post some for you guys to check out. 

I wanna thank my friends that helped make this trip happen, and helped me keep my sanity while I was there. I can't imagine this trip without you guys. Thank you both Sooo much, it really warms my heart knowing I have real friends even before we've ever met in person.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey bro (TC).. Long time no holler.  Hows it been going buddy ?: Good 2 hear you had a safe trip.. Holla sometime.. 
Your bud, Dank..


----------



## Javadog (Mar 20, 2014)

> *but they seem to like the res for sure.*


Coolio! It is good to get good data. :0)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

Well my wifes been hogging the camera and memory card so I still don't have my pics uploaded just yet, but I took a bunch more when I got a chance to tonight. I spent a couple hours in the garden tonight. I harvested about 10 plants, a couple C99's, a couple Sinmints, 2 true power OGs, 2 nightmare OGs, and 2 tangerine powers. I've got 3 powernaps I almost took down but decided to give them a few more days since my drying rack was full enough. 

I replaced those plants with some very beefy clones of a whole variety of things....Cindy's, cheese, platinum delights,electric lemon G, 2 White widows, a few ultra sours, not sure what else, about 12 plants. They had all responded really well to being put onto the res, and were very hearty so I imagine they will be some very nice plants. I left 2 of the blue thai clones in veg for now, and in the next day or 2 I'm gonna take a batch of clones off them. I'm gonna set up a whole run of the blue thai, and use its nice single cola growth to try to squeeze a few extra plants in the tray. I'm gonna have to cut back some of my mothers, and others I have begun to replace with fresher smaller plants. It should work out well with the timing on everything for the next round. 

Currently flowering are the nightmare og moms, and the truepower og moms, all of which got huge while I was gone. All 4 of the plants have atleast one branch that reachs to the light or above. They each have 4 heads on them so I did some supporting on 2 of them today to help keep them sturdy as they put weight on. The other 2 had thicker stems, and seemed alright, but I'll stack them up if need be. Between those and the other moms that are around week 5 its getting kinda bushy in there but moving things around tonight and harvesting some really helped out. By the time these next clones are getting big it will be close to harvesting these others. 

oh ya and fyi I've been having computer issues so if I'm gone for a few days thats prolly why. But I'm gonna try to pics these pics up before that happens.

Hope your all having a great weekend. We had some friends over and I made chili for dinner. It was delicious if I do say so my self . 

Peace 
TC


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

i want to do the nm og


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

We'll see how it smokes. I'm not overly impressed with it so far. It looks very pretty, and is nice and frosty but doesn't have any sort of really stand out smell to it. I'm hoping something might develop as it gets a chance to cure. That's a big part of why I went ahead and flowered out the moms instead of cloneing them more. I think I can at least expect a pretty decent harvest off them based on how the clones performed. Now I only planted 2 seeds so I have no doubt there is a winner in the pack from what I've seen of the Sin City gear.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

the pic they are using is fantastic looking.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

Thats is very pretty. Mine had more spear shaped buds, and I'd say a bit more sativa in them. That sure looks like some sin city frost though!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey TC.. I replied to your questions on the thread there, and asked you a brief question.. ?: Also, I started a new test/ study.. It's a VS between 2 different nutrients lineups. Here's that link https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/819553-moab-mother-all-blooms-vs.html


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine kinda looks like that.. The Power Pie I have going..  However she doesnt have blue hue's . Her's is more of an reddish/orange hue..


Dr.D81 said:


> the pic they are using is fantastic looking.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here she is Power Pie -->


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2014)

That PP really does look like the photo, other than the color. 

Great work as usual Dank.

JD


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks bro.. Yeah I was thinking 4 real, she does.. lol I do really see some of the same characteristic's in both strains..  I am getting ready to start working with their (Sincity's) Blue Power here soon..


Javadog said:


> That PP really does look like the photo, other than the color.
> 
> Great work as usual Dank.
> 
> JD


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2014)

What's good TC... your wife still hogging the phone and memory card? lol I wanna see what you harvested if you took any pics.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2014)

Ya I took pics lol. I'm actually about to upload them now. She is off doing bed time.

I saw that thread dank it should be interesting to see how the side by side turns out for ya.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok cool. Thanks 4 subbing up if you have already..  Mucho appreciated bro.. Looking forward to the pictures/update..


Thundercat said:


> Ya I took pics lol. I'm actually about to upload them now. She is off doing bed time.
> 
> I saw that thread dank it should be interesting to see how the side by side turns out for ya.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks bro.. Yeah I was thinking 4 real, she does.. lol I do really see some of the same characteristic's in both strains..  I am getting ready to start working with their (Sincity's) Blue Power here soon..


there are a few of there strains i would like to give a go. alien nightmare is one and the lvbk looks crazy frosty


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

I hear that..  I have a few laying round here somewhere myself. lol I will be obtaining the Blue Power here soon enough.. cant wait to give er a tango haha


Dr.D81 said:


> there are a few of there strains i would like to give a go. alien nightmare is one and the lvbk looks crazy frosty


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 25, 2014)

like these 
I'll show finished pics eventually..
they look beautiful too
my first ever bought seeds..

also got a pack of querkle, deep purple, and flav from tga. excited for some males too


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2014)

Grats man, nice score!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok guys I'll start you off with a hand full of pics from my vacation, and of my new bubbler. Then you'll get the plant pics so you can see what I came home too .

Out the front window of my parents house was this huge cactus.






Heres some pretty views from the grand canyon





















Colorado from 40,000 feet






Now my new bubbler. This was blown by James Lynch who is from New mexico and works in AZ. I love being able to get something locally made by a real artist. Its only the third piece in my glass collection that I know who made it. 
















This is an opal encased into the mouth piece. The wife says it sold her.






Ok now on to what you guys really wanted to see some plants!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn it so I just finally was able to log back in after that outage.....

I had my whole plant post set up, and ready to go, I hit post, and it times out. Try it agian, and it goes to the error screen, poof there goes my post. Sorry guys but I'll try it again in the morning. I spent a couple hours in the garden trimming moms up and taking clones, and its time to watch a show with the wife. I'll be around some tomorrow though after I hit the glass shop hopefully.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2014)

i was trying to tell you cool vaca pics and it did it to me


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice bro..  yeah, was kinda waiting on those bud shots..  still awaiting patiently though 


qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3034247
> like these
> I'll show finished pics eventually..
> they look beautiful too
> ...





Thundercat said:


> Damn it so I just finally was able to log back in after that outage.....
> 
> I had my whole plant post set up, and ready to go, I hit post, and it times out. Try it agian, and it goes to the error screen, poof there goes my post. Sorry guys but I'll try it again in the morning. I spent a couple hours in the garden trimming moms up and taking clones, and its time to watch a show with the wife. I'll be around some tomorrow though after I hit the glass shop hopefully.





Thundercat said:


> Ok guys I'll start you off with a hand full of pics from my vacation, and of my new bubbler. Then you'll get the plant pics so you can see what I came home too .
> 
> Out the front window of my parents house was this huge cactus.
> 
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad things went well while you were away. The grand canyon is an awesome thing to behold.  

Funnay story...LOL two red tops... and woah... LOL took effort just to not have jello legs.


----------



## jointed (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet vac. pics bro, I'm gonna have to go see that in person one of these fine days..

I don't know about having a big cactus in my yard like at your parents house, stumbling into that sucker drunk or high at night could really suck...know what I mean...lol


----------



## jointed (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh btw, cool glass bro...me like...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, it was a decent trip. lol it seems the desert can be a dangerous place to get drunk or trip everything is pokey out there. 

I spent about 6 hours at the glass shop today, had an awesome time. Got about 2 more hours on the torch. I finished a decent size marble I had started before my vacation, and I made my first smoking piece. We'll see how well it functions but I'll take it for a first one. 

Plant pics will be coming tonight as along as the servers don't crash again. I'm about to put my daughter to bed then get on that.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

GREAT JOB bro!!  Keep up the great work + rep. OH hey!! Thought I would let you know, I will be starting a new side by side grow here in the next week.. 04/03/14. There isn't any requirements, just for fun. Anyone can join in if they like, I was hoping you could participate as well if you could.. Here's the link tot he one going now.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/768184-dank-other-growers-side-side.html


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2014)

OK so we'll start with some veg plants, and then the flower room. I'm gonna post the pics and then go back and label them just incase of an issue. Ok sorry in advance some are sideways. 

Heres the main veg tray under the newish T5 which I'm loving!






In the middle you can see the Bluethai clones with a little weird growth from a slight reveg. In the back corner is the beastly UltraSour mom. And the rough looking cindy mom tucked to the left which is now gone...RIP.






Heres the lemon Thai kuch mom that more then doubled in size in the 9 days I was gone.






I wanna say this is the cheese clone, but can't read the tag or remember.....but I know I took a pic of the cheese so I think that's it lol.






Ok heres some flowering girls!
The room view from the doorway as soon as I walked in after the trip.






Room view from the opposite side.






Here is the blue OG I've been pretty impressed by. Its looking like its gonna be a good yielder, has a decent smell, decent resin production. I'm excited to see how it turns out cus its still growing fast. It looks noticeably larger now then when I took this picture already. 
















I believe this is a true power OG, sadly the clones from both of the TPOG plants both lacked in smell, maybe a cure will help. They have some nice resin on them so I'm sure they will still be some dank smoke. I'm getting kinda spoiled I think from having so much really bold flavored weed. When something isn't really stand out it kinda gets brushed aside.






This is the Dinachem, I really like the node spacing and bud shape on this plant. I'm hoping the resin production and some taste/smell improve as it gets closer to done.






Heres a nightmare OG mom, I trimmed the clones from the 2 phenos I got last night. One seems like it will be pretty stand out once its cured, the other never had much smell to it.






Here is the SCS galactic jack...not to be confused with the strain TGA just released by the same name but very different genetics. This girl has some gorgeous frost on it like most of the SCS gear I've grown, and a really distinctive funk I can't describe yet.






Here is one of the new white widows, I like the growth on this one the most. Its very frosty early, and has a sweet fruity funk to her. She is much more indica dominant then my last white widow so we'll see how she finishes. 






Heres a little of what I harvested the other night.

This is a little tangerine power clone. I wish these plants hadn't been so hermie prone and had yeilded better, cus the smoke was very nice, and they smell super citrusy and delicious. I've got the moms of both tangerine powers flowering now, and have found about 4 bananas between them so far. I suppose there are prolly 4 more I couldn't see someplace, but they didn't pop them like crazy last time just a couple that I plucked. More SCS resin production from them though!






Heres one of the Sinmint cookies. This one was more blue power dom I think. The other pheno, which I didn't get a picture of I guess, was the cookie dom pheno. I trimmed it last night, and it completely smelled like sugar cookie dough it was kinda cool that it was so distinct. I kinda wish I had taken a cutting, but it didn't yield much so I'm not sweating it.






Here is a lovely little C99 all finished up. She got about 8.5 weeks cus we were out of town. Had that beautiful spicey Cindy smell as she was trimmed.






This is the Platinum Delight that I've been keeping from last summers testing project. This girl takes a good 9 weeks, and turns this color purple everytime so far. The smoke is intoxicating, thick and complex. I think it is really a nice balance between the GSC, and the bluepower flavors and smells.











This is the Nightmare OG clone that got trimmed last night and had the really nice smell. Very sweet, I would say berry smell.






Sorry it took so long. but at least you finally got a decent update on the garden . I also thought I'd share I just talked with Sin City seeds, and I am gonna be doing another run for them this year. Its gonna bump back my testing out my Sin-D99, but thats ok, I was excited to get to continue working with SCS. Its kinda funny that for the last year about 75% of my garden has been scs gear. I can't imagine exactly how the last year would have gone if I hadn't gone to the Cup and met them and got the bug. Man I wish I was gonna be able to go this year, but its not gonna happen without a miracle. Hope you guys are having a good ...thursday?...I honestly don't have a clue what day it is lol. 

I'm gonna be messing around at the house today. I need it to stop being crappy outside so I can set up my raised garden bed. I wanted to do it last fall so the dirt had lots of time to cook, but now is better then never. I'm gonna get a load of topsoil, a bale of peatmoss, and a big bag of perlite. I am gonna have to lay some heavy gauge wire mesh on the ground, and around the garden as a low fence as we have a serious ground hog issue in my area. I'm gonna get a trap this year too. Anyway with any luck I hope to have that done in the next week, and I'm gonna get seeds started under my clone lights . 

Catch you guys later on!

Peace TC


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 27, 2014)

"Like"  everything looks great man. I love plants that just turn purple. My Ak47 does that every time. Kind of like purple outside and streaky green purple inside.. MMMMM LOL 

I need to find a good cut of white widow out here as I have never run that and its kind of a classic. I like variety but I also like to run strains more than once most of the time. I cant imagine what I would do with as much space as that man.  

I'm having 1.5 cannamels in my coffee right now... This is probably gonna be a short day at work....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2014)

lol thats got to be a huge coffee cup , and prolly gonna have you feeling real good soon! I tried them in my coffee, and just eating them. I found like liked biting off a little piece and rounding it in my mouth and then swollowing them like pills. You definitely gotta try some white widow, I'm hoping this one is anywhere near as good as my last. 

I'm really enjoying all the extra veg space I've got at this house. My flower room isn't really any bigger, still just the 1k and the 4x4 tray, and not really any room for another light. I do still have room in my veg room to set my other cfl light up and run an auto plant under it if I decide to though. Really I don't want to pull any more power at this point. 

I would actually like to run less strains, and more of each plant. I enjoyed having a whole tray of the same strain. I'm working setting up a run of mostly LTK, and then one of mostly Blue thai. Beyond that I'm not sure exactly what will be on the menu, I do love variety too. I've mostly been running so many things trying to decide what I'm gonna run for a while again. I want atleast one strain that will be a good yielder, which might be this blue og, and then a couple I can rotate in 2-4 clones of at a time that are just awesome smoke. I obviously want to keep some killer connoisseur buds just for me and the wife.


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 27, 2014)

WooHoo! FANTASTIC Update, Well worth the wait!

I would LOVE to grow MORE of the same Strain too, so I keep eliminating Strains so the Numbers work... but for every Strain I Cull, I Gain another! I realize I dont have to accept, and perpetuate NEW Strains as they come, but I REALLY dont want to Pass-Up on THE ONE! U-No, the One that will Take over the #1 Spot!

If the Tangerine Power is anything like the Tangerine Dream, I understand why you LOVE it!

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks man! The tangerine power is actually very similar to the powernap I had, but has more of an orange/ citrus smell. The powernap smelled alot like lemonade skittles. The tangerine power is more like an orange starburst .


----------



## MedScientist (Mar 27, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks man! The tangerine power is actually very similar to the powernap I had, but has more of an orange/ citrus smell. The powernap smelled alot like lemonade skittles. The tangerine power is more like an orange starburst .


WooHoo! Lemonade Skittles and Orange Starburst! Now I want those TOOOooo! Hopefully I find them AFTER I pull the plug on some others!
Never heard of PowerNap? Is that what happens after you Smoke or Eat it? Hehehe

Peace


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2014)

Hehe some times . Powernap is another Sin City cross, its whitenightmare x bluepower. Was good smoke, very tasty, and produced tons of resin. I've still got 3-4 of the seeds and I'll try running it again, but I am just finishing my last few clones of that now. It doesn't yield enough bud for me to run right now, and its just not my favorite of the new flavors, so it got cut. I've got 3 of them that are almost ready to come down, and I'll be surprised if I get over an oz from them. If I made oil with it all though I know it would yield around 20% which I consider pretty damn good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2014)

nice tc  looking good man


----------



## Javadog (Mar 27, 2014)

Rocking update!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thundercat again.*

Thanks for sharing!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys as always! Sharing is half the fun , other then you guys my wife is about the only person I get to share with, and I think she gets tired of hearing about this plant and that lol. I've got a couple other grower friends but nobody close enough to just hang out with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys as always! Sharing is half the fun , other then you guys my wife is about the only person I get to share with, and I think she gets tired of hearing about this plant and that lol. I've got a couple other grower friends but nobody close enough to just hang out with.


yep same here i will have some outdoor with my boss this year and some family i give clones to. they get some this weekend as a matter of fact. 1 GDP, 1 PW, 3 alligator kush like 16 in tall in solo cups


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2014)

Man, super nice! Sin city frost indeed! Can't help but think you may have had something to do with it 
I'd rep you if I could.... like, like, like....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2014)

Great pics all the way around. Ain't the grand canyon something else? And that bubbler kicks ass... puts mine to shame really. 

Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## jointed (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn nice update TC..glad I subbed for sure..


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys good morning!!! 

Dr. I love sharing clones with friends when I can. I hate when the people you share with have no respect for what they were given and let it die...

Thanks Cowboy, I'll take a little credit for growing them, but seriously so much of that is genetic. All my plants are pretty healthy, but not ALL of them have the level of resin production alot of these Sincity plants have.

The canyon really was pretty intense Jig. Its so hard to even get a real idea how big it is. My wife was reading the other night about it on average being over a mile wide, and thats so hard to graasp.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> "Like"  everything looks great man. I love plants that just turn purple. My Ak47 does that every time. Kind of like purple outside and streaky green purple inside.. MMMMM LOL
> 
> I need to find a good cut of white widow out here as I have never run that and its kind of a classic. I like variety but I also like to run strains more than once most of the time. I cant imagine what I would do with as much space as that man.
> 
> I'm having 1.5 cannamels in my coffee right now... This is probably gonna be a short day at work....


 I like purple strains myself..  Here's the F1 K.A.S.I. I breed not long ago.  she is a mix of Kush/Afghan/Sativa/Indica. Smells like concord grapes, and taste like um to  



Thundercat said:


> Thanks man! The tangerine power is actually very similar to the powernap I had, but has more of an orange/ citrus smell. The powernap smelled alot like lemonade skittles. The tangerine power is more like an orange starburst .


 I have noted hints of the "Blue Power" they used in a few of their crosses myself. Smells like a blue raspberry jolly rancher to me. lol 



Thundercat said:


> Hey guys good morning!!!
> 
> Dr. I love sharing clones with friends when I can. I hate when the people you share with have no respect for what they were given and let it die...
> 
> ...


Morn TC.. LIKED the update bro.. Very nice. Keep um coming..


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2014)

Morning Dank! KASI is looking pretty as usual . Glad you liked the update, I'm not as frequent with them as a few around here are but I try to make them worth while when I do them.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2014)

Well RIU is back I"m excited. Its gonna take some time to get used to everything, but that will come. Hope you guys all had a good break.

Things have been going well around here, we've been able to go out walking with the nice weather almost every day for the last week. The plants are doing great, I've got a few to take down tonight prolly. I made a bunch of oil last week, and should be able to get some more done this week. Heres about 1.5g of powernap oil before and after I worked it.











And a little bud porn from last week too. Here is one of the buds from my platinum delight keeper.






You guys have a great day I look forward to catching up on everyones threads!


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

Lookin good TC..welcome back bro..

Frosty bud sittin on your pants leg bro..looks tasty..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

yea boy that looks fire!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2014)

It sure does. Well matured.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks guys . I actually took down another platinum delight last night, and the last 3 powernap plants I had for right now. That trim is gonna make some more delicious ass oil for sure form the looks of it. Heres what they looked like after the initial leaf plucking. I left most of the sugar leaves on for the first few days of drying to slow it down.

Platinum delight











Powernap











So far Sin City hasn't released the platinum delight like they did with the Sin's OG and the tangerine power which makes me feel a little extra happy I ended up with such a pretty plant from that test run.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am getting ready to start a few of those Power Naps & Blue Powers today  Nice looking bud my brother.. 


Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys . I actually took down another platinum delight last night, and the last 3 powernap plants I had for right now. That trim is gonna make some more delicious ass oil for sure form the looks of it. Heres what they looked like after the initial leaf plucking. I left most of the sugar leaves on for the first few days of drying to slow it down.
> 
> Platinum delight
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2014)

I still need to get some blue powers so I can see what the original is actually like. I've grown so many of the bluepower crosses but havn't tried the parent.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh ya so I forgot to mention this..... 

I went down to the room last night and my 1k was off. Turns out the bulb blew. So I put in the spare I had and nothing, it won't strike. Then I remember that one wasn't spare it had never worked right since I bought it. I had tried to take it back but it fired right up in the hydro store when the guy tested it, so he wouldn't replace it. Anyway now my wife is headed to the hydro store to buy me a new hortilux. Thats the brand I had always used in the past until I tried buying this Optilume that will not strike. So as it turns out me trying to save $40 cost me an additional $60, should have just gone with my gut and bought the hortilux in the first place . Now I'm just praying that I don't have any issues with the new bulb striking, I'll know in a couple hours.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I guess its a ballast issue. I put in the new bulb and it started to come on, and then I heard a pop in the ballast and the bulb shut off. The bulb still looks ok, doesn't look burned or messed up. The ballast is still humming, but nothing is happening otherwise. I did a little googling and found that its prolly that the ignitor went out. I really didn't need this all right now. Sadly the hydro shop closes in 10 minutes and is 30 minutes away...... So I guess they will go for 2 days without light yay I'm sure thats great for them.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2014)

Just like a storm in nature, they will be fine bud!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2014)

yea ghb's lights went out for like 9 before he found out and fixed it.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

I hear that buddy 


Thundercat said:


> I still need to get some blue powers so I can see what the original is actually like. I've grown so many of the bluepower crosses but havn't tried the parent.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

It may be your starter bro. Do you know anything about ballasts 


Thundercat said:


> Well I guess its a ballast issue. I put in the new bulb and it started to come on, and then I heard a pop in the ballast and the bulb shut off. The bulb still looks ok, doesn't look burned or messed up. The ballast is still humming, but nothing is happening otherwise. I did a little googling and found that its prolly that the ignitor went out. I really didn't need this all right now. Sadly the hydro shop closes in 10 minutes and is 30 minutes away...... So I guess they will go for 2 days without light yay I'm sure thats great for them.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm sure they will. You know how it is though man, when somethings wrong its hard not to worry. I'm thankful I've got the money to replace things, but I was supposed to buy my wife a new washing machine with it..... She's being really understanding though. This is technically the first time I'm actually buying a 1k ballast. I got this one I have given to me about 8 years ago. Since then I've replaced the bulb a few times, and I bought my big ass reflector. So with a new ballast it will all be like new . 

Thanks Dank, I think that it is the starter/ignitor like you said. I've got the ballast appart and I'm gonna try to fix it but I can't get replacement parts anywhere for 2-3 days. Its only a $20 fix if thats the whole issue and then I'll have a spare......or a second 1k.......hehehehe! I saw that HTG had a whole rebuild kit for like $60 that I was considering getting. I know this ballast is over 10 years old.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2014)

sounds like you have had a good run with it anyway it works out. i got my 600 digitalgreenhouse used off of ebay.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

YW bro. I hear that.. Yeah I had 2 rebuild mine as well. Have had it for years. Really don't use it all that much. lol Hell I encased the ballast in a old Army military box.. Works like a charm.. 


Thundercat said:


> I'm sure they will. You know how it is though man, when somethings wrong its hard not to worry. I'm thankful I've got the money to replace things, but I was supposed to buy my wife a new washing machine with it..... She's being really understanding though. This is technically the first time I'm actually buying a 1k ballast. I got this one I have given to me about 8 years ago. Since then I've replaced the bulb a few times, and I bought my big ass reflector. So with a new ballast it will all be like new .
> 
> Thanks Dank, I think that it is the starter/ignitor like you said. I've got the ballast appart and I'm gonna try to fix it but I can't get replacement parts anywhere for 2-3 days. Its only a $20 fix if thats the whole issue and then I'll have a spare......or a second 1k.......hehehehe! I saw that HTG had a whole rebuild kit for like $60 that I was considering getting. I know this ballast is over 10 years old.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2014)

I was looking all over craigslist tonight considering buying one used. I couldn't find anything less then 2 hours away that didn't look really beat up. So I figured I'd bite the bullet and just buy a fresh clean new one tomorrow. 

I'm calming down some now, the dabs are kicking in lol. I just hate it when stuff breaks. 

Oh ya another kick in the pants. I had a stamp card from the local hydro shop that only needed like 3-4 more stamps before I got a $50 discount. Buying the bulb gave me 5 stamps on a fresh card because I forgot to send my card with my wife. Well now I can't find my stamp card anywhere, go figure. I've got the new one, but lost out on the credit for the other card unless I happen to find it. I told my wife I'll prolly find it in a few years once we move to another city or state.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe its a good thing purchasing a new one like you said. At least you can rest easy knowing that you shouldn't have to replace the new one for another 10 years hopefully..  


Thundercat said:


> I was looking all over craigslist tonight considering buying one used. I couldn't find anything less then 2 hours away that didn't look really beat up. So I figured I'd bite the bullet and just buy a fresh clean new one tomorrow.
> 
> I'm calming down some now, the dabs are kicking in lol. I just hate it when stuff breaks.
> 
> Oh ya another kick in the pants. I had a stamp card from the local hydro shop that only needed like 3-4 more stamps before I got a $50 discount. Buying the bulb gave me 5 stamps on a fresh card because I forgot to send my card with my wife. Well now I can't find my stamp card anywhere, go figure. I've got the new one, but lost out on the credit for the other card unless I happen to find it. I told my wife I'll prolly find it in a few years once we move to another city or state.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2014)

i hope my shit last 10 years worry free


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll be thrilled if the new one lasts that long too! I suppose thats one thing that is supposed to be good about magnetic ballasts. Long life and durability are a plus. Though come this summer I wouldn't complain about not having the extra heat to vent . Digital isn't in the cards though no matter how much I dream.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok so the new ballast fired up the new bub perfectly! The plants are looking good, though I think the ones that are just starting to flower may have stretched some while the light was out. No matter though, with a fresh ballast and hortilux bulb my garden is getting the best light its had in the last 2 years(since my last new bulb) atleast . I've got a few other plants that I gotta lok back through my journal here and see when I put them in. They are looking just about right so I wanna check how long they actually flowered for.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, I think that it is light in the dark that is more likely to cause stress.

Too bad about the pain-inna-bum in any case.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2014)

They all seem really happy actually. The leaves are nice and green on everything, and praying on all the younger plants. The leaves are actually so green and healthy on a few that I was having a hard time believing they were done. I checked back on the Blue OG, dina chem, electric lemon G and a tangerine power all of which are gonna come down tonight. They have been flowering for a full 9 weeks, and other then the green leaves they seem done to my liking. I checked trichs in a few spots and all 4 plants are primarily cloudy and seem to have swollen up pretty well.

I think most of the lemon G is gonna be made into oil its very airy and the buds are real small. Sadly it was the last of the ELG seeds and it is not a lemon pheno. I'm guessing its northern lights dom, but still not a keeper. If I needed the room I would take down the other clone I have flowering now, but I'll just leave it. 

I put the cheese, galactic jack, a Sin's OG, and the white widows all in at about the same time, and they all need between 1-3 more weeks. The cheese and galactic jack are both looking real impressive. Nice chunky buds on them, and tons of frost. I can't wait to get to taste them.

Hope you guys are having a good evening. I'm headed back to the garden in a few after dinner.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 13, 2014)

Glad you got it fixed bro,I have a few 1ks over 10yrs old.
Never any probs except new bulbs.
Did have a 400w that had a mind of its own,would work fine for days then 
all the sudden it did like yours.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2014)

Morning guys! Hope everyone had a great saturday night! 

I ended up taking the blue OG which felt like it had some weight woohoo. The tangerine power, the lemon g, and a Sin's OG i forgot was in there back in the corner . I left the dinachem and for another day or 2 then I'll pull it when there is more room to dry it. 

Its a beautiful day here today. I think we might go to a local fundraiser thats being held. there is a local group that buys abandoned city lots and cleans them up. Then plants them either with community gardens, or just with plants to improve the soil quality. Seems like a pretty good cause. There should be a bunch of bands, and I know the glass blower is gonna do some demos. My wife wasn't thrilled about the idea, but I'm gonna try to get her to go. 

You guys have a good sunday, I'll prolly be back on later on to see whats up. I need to post a couple pictures of the first bowl I made a few weeks ago, and of my first completed marble I made. Should be later ....peace guys 

TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2014)

Well I'm a late, but I have pics . I spent a few hours in the garden tonight the other night, and then harvested a few plants. I took the dina chem, and I went ahead and took the cheese and Galactic jack. I'm really excited about the cheese, it smelled amazing. The jack and the chem both were nice plants. I'll have pics of the plants tomorrow my wifes still using the phone. Heres some glass pics to hold ya over though.

A few of my first smoking piece! Its basically a onie, I just put a curve on it cus I like that shape. It hits well, the bowl is kinda janky but the next one will be better. I'm also gonna put the next one on a marble I think so it will stand up. This one got well broken in though . Its fun smoking out of something you make yourself.












This marble was my first attempt at a vortex marble. I also experimented with frit (crushed up glass) for the first time around the edges of it. I was pretty happy for a first try, but it got alot of little bubbles and scuzz in the clear part when i did it. I started another one the end of last week and I think its gonna be better.
















Heres those plants I harvested. The first is the Cheese.






Heres the Dinachem






Last but not least the Sin City Galactic Jack.






I can't wait to taste these new strains thats always so exciting. I'm real happy with the way they grew and finished.

And we made these yesterday. Fruity pebble treats ARE SOOOO GOOOD!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2014)

yum fruity pebbles is my fav heres a quick piece i made for my boy


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice man. I am gonna practice bowls the next couple times I go after I finish this marble I'm working on. I want to get it down.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2014)

i havent done any marbles yet but i have made a couple beads


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2014)

The marbles have been fun. The one in the pictures is about 1 inch in diameter. It was made with a real simple paddle style marble mold.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2014)

i have done the beads as well. i guess after fall harvest i will invest in a glass setup. hope it is a good one this year i would like to get a high end setup


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2014)

The setup I am expecting to start with is prolly gonna run me around 15-1700. I will however be getting most if not all my graphite tools for free so that will help. If I had the money to setup the way I want to, it would be more like 3-3.5k but that would give me tons of room to grow. Either way I need to find a way to get more then 2-4 hours a week on a torch if I wanna get better.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2014)

HAPPY 420!!!!!​
Well I forgot to post on here and say happy bicycle day yesterday, but at least I made it today . I hope everyone has a great and green day! My day started with dabs and coffee like usual but I'm gonna try out the cheese in a little while. 

Smoked some of the Dinachem the other night, it had a very nice flavor that I believe is what most would call the kush/og flavor. It was a great smoke too, nice and smooth inspite of being just dried, and not cured. Great high too, even though it was the end of a day of dabbing, I still got real high smoking the chem!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey TC,

The new job keeps me away from the boards, or at least from typing
all that much, but I wanted to stop to congratulate you on the recent harvest
and to thank you for the nice Dinachem shots. 

As you know, I am a full 6 weeks or so behind you with my Dinachem at
only a couple weeks.

I am also enjoying your glass-skills progress. Carry on!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 22, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Hey TC,
> 
> The new job keeps me away from the boards, or at least from typing
> all that much, but I wanted to stop to congratulate you on the recent harvest
> ...


Thanks alot JD, I think you'll like the Dinachem if it turns out like mine at all. She was really nice smoke the other night when I tried her out, didn't hit my lungs as hard as some strains which was nice, and still had a soaring high. The cheese was very nice also, the smell on it really stands out. Its not "cheesy" at all, but rather very fruity and has a great smoke. 

On the glass blowing front I finished my second bowl, and my other vortex marble I was working on the other day. The pipe was my first attempt at a spoon style pipe. It turned out decent I would say and smokeable for sure so I was happy for a first attempt. Instead of keeping it straight like normal spoon I bent it up a bit more like a sherlock. I almost screwed the whole thing up when I was working on the mouth piece but hell its my first one what can I say . I did the prep work for my next one at the same time, so maybe tomorrow I'll give it another go if I can get over there. I'll post some pics for you guys when I pick them up. 

I gotta go get a dish scraped, so I can evap another I've still got 4 jars of solution in my freezer from last week. I did a demo today for my brother on how to make the qwiso, so now I've got 2 more jars from this week too. Thats the weak link in my system, I need a way to evap more while retaining the quality.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 22, 2014)

Ha ha ha....sentences with "I finished my first bowl" in them that 
have nothing to do with smoking. Excellent! :0)

I may try QWISO too. ...but right now I need to locate my B-Bags.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys! Everyone having a good weekend I hope! So I completely forgot I didn't come over here and post these pics the other day . Heres my second vortex marble and my first bowl with a blown head. The more I look at it the rougher it looks lol. I think number 2 is better in some ways, but I havn't seen it cold yet. 
















the back






My first "spoon" I'll say even though I bent the stem.
















Some cheese in the bowl. Its not pretty but it smokes and hasn't cracked so I call it a win.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh ya heres last weeks Iso washes also. I didn't intentionally go lightest to darkest, but it turned out close . Most is from mixed batchs of fresh frozen trim. The jar second from the left that looks more yellow was from mixed dried trim which I believe accounts for the darker color. The jar thats lower then the rest is some pure Blue OG, which has actually been vaped already  it was a small wash. To the right of that is a pure tangerine power wash, which is still in the freezer needing to get evaped. Those were all "A"grade washes except the one on the far left which is a few B grades that I combined. The jar on the far right is currently evaping and I think is going to be beautiful. Its looking very clean in the dish and like there is a lot of oil there . 






This morning I did a nice wash on a batch of fresh Sin's OG I took down the other night. It should be lovely when its done, it came out very clean. Its been awhile since I've made and of the OG oil so I'm really excited.


----------



## doubletake (Apr 27, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Hey guys! Everyone having a good weekend I hope! So I completely forgot I didn't come over here and post these pics the other day . Heres my second vortex marble and my first bowl with a blown head. The more I look at it the rougher it looks lol. I think number 2 is better in some ways, but I havn't seen it cold yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's piece looks cool man 
How long have you been making glass?


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 27, 2014)

the bowl looks great and the cheese doesn't look bad either lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2014)

doubletake said:


> That's piece looks cool man
> How long have you been making glass?


Thanks guys! 

DT I've only been working with glass since February. That is the first attempt I've even made at a blown head bowl. I've toyed with making a few one hitters before that. I made my second "spoon" the other day which turned out better in a couple ways, and did some prep work for 2 more spoons hopefully later this week. The glass blower is hosting some classes by some other artists this week and next so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get any torch time or not. I wish I could afford the classes but not gonna happen this time.


----------



## MedScientist (Apr 27, 2014)

Even though I have been keeping up, I realized its been forever since I posted here... POST!

There I did it, while I'm here, I will mention.. Your doing AWESOME!

Peace


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

hey TC, kinda ditto to above here.... soz man. hope all is well... your glass and jars of loveliness both look awesome dude!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 27, 2014)

i hate when i get done a bowl and that shit cracks on me so frustrating, i need a kiln bad


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone its great to see you guys ! Things have been good for sure. The garden is rocking nicely, I'm gonna be pulling some more plants in the next couple days. We are about to smoke a blunt of some of the stinky delicious Sin's OG. If you guys are considering trying some Sin City Seeds I recommend the Sin's OG for sure I had 2 fantastic phenos out of 8 plants, and 1 soso one. 

I can totally understand your frustration there bigworm. I've been able to use a kiln, but still had a pendant crack on me and it was a bummer. I really really wanna start buying some equipment to set up my own little spot, but we've been broke. Its been easy enough to trade this guy a gram of oil for a few hours on the torch, but I need to really put more time in to get better.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 28, 2014)

"it smokes and hasn't cracked so I call it a win."

So do I. Great work, and congrats for not sitting still. :0)

JD


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 28, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> We are about to smoke a blunt of some of the stinky delicious Sin's OG. If you guys are considering trying some Sin City Seeds I recommend the Sin's OG for sure I had 2 fantastic phenos out of 8 plants, and 1 soso one.


whats that sins og smell and taste like?

I have had the sins og on my wish list. 

I try and limit my purchase of reg. beans due to space. If it wasn't for the bodhi promo at the tude, i would have went with the sins og during the 420 promo. I ordered a pack of bodhi's jabbas stash and a free 5 pack of synergy. all are reg. lol

I started 4 of the petroleum nightmare and 3 are female. i mainlined for 4 tops and 2 of them really didn't like it. slow to veg. and i didn't get much of a stretch at all after 3 weeks of 12/12. 

I have 2 clones of each so maybe i will top once on 1 and not top the other of each.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2014)

Sounds like you've got a nice mix there . The Sin's OG has a very complex flavor and smell and I'm very bad at picking out particular notes. The phenos that really stood out the flavor lasted all the way to the end of the bowl. One friend described it as a party in his mouth when he hit the bowl.


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, hope your all having a great saturday night! I just got back from a long day out shopping. I literally went to about 6 stores in the last 2 days looking for a new torch like my old one. Apparently creme brulee torches are a seasonal item most places. So after a long adventure I ended up paying about $8 more then I wanted( I paid $20) for an ok torch. I say ok because its the size I wanted but the barrel on it gets hot when heating the nail. My old cheap-o torch only the very tip would get hot which was nice. But this one should work well enough. I've got a little project I'm doing customizing these torchs. The first one I made for the glass blower turned out fantastic, and now I'm working on a few more. When I make one for myself without other peoples names on them I'll post a picture for you guys.

Oh yeah heres some of the finished oil from that picture of the jars. This was the fullest of the A grade jars. It turned out delicious .


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys thought I'd stop in and make some notes. I was busy last night, rearranged the plants in the flower room, emptied out some pots, and washed all my rocks. I topped off both the res's, and then took 25 clones and chopped back the mothers again. These mother plants are nice and healthy, and have been requiring a serious trimming about every week and a half. I really wish I could put one of them outside it would be a beast! I took another 10 bluethai clones, a bunch of blue OG, a few Cindy and a few cheese and ultra sours. I also took a clone of my sinmint male plant, I think once it is ready I might go crazy and do a few more crosses for the fun of it. Its got awesome vigor, and really strong growth which was why I used it with my Cindy in the first place. Anyway it was a fun night, nice getting some stuff done.

Oh ya I got word that my Sin City Testers arrived at the mailing destination . Its prolly gonna be a week or so before I can get them but I'm excited. I don't even know what he sent yet so its a surprise.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2014)

GOOD MORNING RIU!!!

It looks to be a really nice saturday around here. The weather is beautiful, so I'm gonna do a little more yard work here shortly before it gets real hot. Then I think this afternoon I'm gonna take my ladies for a walk. There is a trail here that runs along a river for a long ways, and you can access it at a few different points. We just found a new one the other day so we might try it out. 

Heres some Sin's OG oil I finished up yesterday. It turned out very nice, super tasty! It was a small wash so it was just under a gram, but I'm pleased.
Scraped





Finished






I did a mixed wash yesterday, which is evaping now. I also harvested a Cindy, a cheese, the last sweet deep grapefruit, and a bluethai. I trimmed them up fresh and got that material frozen to run prolly monday. Seemed like a productive day, lol. Hope you guys all have a great weekend.


----------



## Javadog (May 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> The Sin's OG has a very complex flavor and smell and *I'm very bad at picking out particular notes.*


LOL, so am I bro. 

By the time that taste gets to my brain, it is pretty strong. :0)

I have to admit that my Jillybean is really an Orange Kush. Yummy.

That concentrate looks SOOOO tasty. I really stink at dealing with
the goo of BHO. I need to find my bubble bags. 

Carry on!

JD


----------



## dsmands (May 14, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> DT I've only been working with glass since February. That is the first attempt I've even made at a blown head bowl. I've toyed with making a few one hitters before that. I made my second "spoon" the other day which turned out better in a couple ways, and did some prep work for 2 more spoons hopefully later this week. The glass blower is hosting some classes by some other artists this week and next so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get any torch time or not. I wish I could afford the classes but not gonna happen this time.



Thundercat can you please pm me!? I have a couple questions for you about your Electric Lemon G grow


----------



## kindnug (May 17, 2014)

Is that Dinafem or G13labs Cheese?
Those look like some yummy buds...


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2014)

Hey guys having a good saturday morning?

Thats the Dinafem cheese from a fem bean. Its some very tasty herb. I don't really know if its cheesie, as I've never had a cheese strain before but its nice smoke. 

So I took down a bunch of plant the other night. A couple Cindy's, 2 ultra sours, the 2 nightmare Og moms, and the 2 true power OG moms. It was a pretty good harvest I think. The ultra sours are gonna be super dank, they are just crusted in frost. The same night I put in 16 blue Thai clones. I'm hopeing that wasn't a mistake, but they seem to grow in some really nice single colas so I think its gonna be perfect.


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2014)

Heres the batch I finished the other day. Just under 2g. Took the first pic of the white powder on the blade ala QK.











This stuff ended up tasting AMAZING! It was a mix of C99, Blue Thai, and cheese material. You get the C99 on the inhale, and then the exhale you get blasted by the Blue thai. I love the way this thai tastes, its like nothing else I've ever smoked.

And heres a random bud shot, I can't even tell you what it is, but I think I forgot to post it at some point .







Hope you guys are all doing well, I havn't talked to so many of you in awhile. Life has been pretty good around here. I've got some nice cycles going in the garden. The weather has been nicer so I've been able to get outside more and do stuff with my daughter which is so much more fun then playing barbies. I still don't have the veggy garden in, just havn't had the money for everything. But even if its late this year, it will be ready for next.

Got some good acid a couple weeks ago. Thats been fun we've had a few great trips. Can't wait to get some more . It was really nice having the private fenced yard that me and my wife could actually get outside but not be far from the house. It was a blast tripping the other night when the moon was full, and it was nice and warm, we spent hours outside that night.

Well I'll talk to you guys soon. Keep on spreading the love!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2014)

Glad life is good for you man.  It has been a really long time since I tripped. I don't even have the desire any longer TBH. I like my trees though. lol. In my defense I may have done my share already...LOL I remember one time it was almost 40 hits that day... That was one day on a 5 day trip fest... Wow... I have calmed waaaay down now that I think about it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2014)

last time i took it i had 9 hits new years 2000 in Adam


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2014)

Damn thats alot of acid. I've never had the opportunity to do an extended trip yet. I have wanted to for a couple years, but always have responsibilities. Usually its 2 hits or an 1/8 of mushrooms and enjoy the night, then to work the next day or family stuff. These seem like some decent tabs though, 2 hits gave me visual distortions for a good 13 hours .


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

Ok so I got my 2014 Sin City testers this past weekend. I wasn't sure exactly what the strain was with the way it was labeled, but I just heard back from Sin today and got my answers. I currently have 10 "name to be decided" OG power x Sin's OG floating in some water getting ready to pop. Obviously I'm familiar with the Sin's OG. It was the OG power that I wasn't sure what it was. It turns out the OG power is the original mother of the infamous bluepower they have worked so much with. That got me excited, I think its pretty cool to get to run this batch as its kinda coming full circle back to the mom that started it all. The Lineage on the OG power is apparently Sour dubble x Master Kush. I've never grown or had either strain so I'm really eager to see what kind of phenos come out of this. I'm hoping I get something that leans towards the kosher/og power side rather then just another version of blue power. That being said I still havn't grown the actual bluepower so either way I expect complete DANKNESS, but what else would I expect from Sin City at this point. 

I'm gonna get these testers in some peat tonight prolly, maybe in the morning we'll see. I've got a big batch of Blue thai clones that will get flowered in a few weeks. Then I think a batch of Blue OG and platinum delights after that. By which point I should have clones of all the tester plants, and I'll flower the seedlings. I'm not gonna mess around as long this year. But I don't want to miss out on something special either. With any luck I'll be able to test my Sin-D99 before the end of summer, or atleast have some growing.


----------



## smoke and coke (May 22, 2014)

i wish i could get on that sin city testers list lol.

the petroleum nightmare smells pretty tasty. it is hard to describe because my nose seems to be off for the last few weeks. they are 7 1/2 weeks and going to go till almost the end of week 9. 

i didn't top any of the clones yet. not sure if i will. growing untopped will be a bigger plant so i may not top at all. one of them has leaves bigger than my hand.

i plan to clip a couple lower nugs on them real soon to get an idea of which clones i will run next.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

Good to hear S&C! I havn't tried much of the nightmare line but it all sounds good. My nightmare OG was a nice plant. I can't wait to hear what you think of the petroleum.

If you want to test for them, go over to home of the dank dot com, and there is a thread for new 2014 testers that was just posted like yesterday. They are looking for some more people still I think so go apply buddy.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 22, 2014)

Never saw this journal but I am subbed for the rest of the ride T cat. Looks like I have some catching up to do!


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

Eh you can catch up if you want. It goes back to 2008 when I started posting on RIU. There might be some glorious tidbits in there for the diligent that read all the way through. I know there was alot of fun times along the way with alot of great people. My mushroom growing fun is in through pages like 20-60 I think. The rest is my various weed grows as times passed. I like to keep this same thread and treat it more as a progression journal rather then starting new threads every time I make changes.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 22, 2014)

Ha! I can appreciate that running journal idea but I clicked on page 1, saw the date stamp and said "aw hell no!", but I am going to go back some and read up. I always enjoy reading your posts on other threads and I am always looking to learn from more experienced growers.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

Thanks man, glad to have ya for sure.


----------



## jcommerce (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the Qwizo response man!


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

No problem at all man, I've had a few people message me about what method I use for my concentrates. Here is the link to the page in my thread where I did a step by step with some pics. https://www.rollitup.org/t/thundercats-groooooooow.131193/page-134 

HOpe this points you guys in the right direction. The biggest keys I can point out are you want everything to stay as cold as possible through the whole process basically. Even the evap you want to do with as little to no heat as possible to maintain the terpenes.


----------



## jcommerce (May 23, 2014)

Muchas gracias brotha. Here's a vid I found showing the use of a syringe filter...looks like a perfect solution. Did you ever get one and/or did qwiso say what micron size of filter to use? (by the way, the suggested videos at the end of this clip will get a chuckle out of you...have no idea how a syringe filter links with these vids....ahh the wild wild world of YouTube.


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the video! I havn't gotten around to ever ordering any. I believe the micron size was like .25 or something like that...really small. Biggest reason I havn't ordered any is I don't order much online. Second reason is I've just been lazy/satisfied. For the moment I've been pretty happy with how these extracts turn out. I keep all the A grade which is very clean to start with. My one buddy or the glass blower get most of my B grade, and they both rave about it being the best oil they've ever had. Hehe, then i open up the A grade and share some dabs which usually blows their minds. I'll order some eventually cus I'd love to see how much smoother I can get it. Once its micron filtered I really want to get a couple grams tested so I have a clue what kind of numbers this stuff actually has.

Edit: oh yeah those are some funky other vids


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i went back and read that nice man


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

Thanks DR, I'm assuming your referring to the tutorial?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

yep


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

Still got some refining to do I suppose, and a few experiments I wanna try, but i've been pretty happy . I still wanna grab a vacuum pump some time and see what happens just for the fun of it. I'm still not gonna heat it so it might not do anything.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i am going to give your method a go with my 95 proof. i dont freeze anything now so that is the main difference, and i use a small paint sock as a catch bag.


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

The freezing was one of the biggest things that changed my extracts. Having it all real cold, and keeping it cold helps so much to keep down the amount of chlorophyll that gets pulled out of the material. Be fast with your washes and don't be scared it won't yield enough. If the material is good the yield will be good period. The 95% will work good for ya for sure man. I also gotta push the whole no heat natural evap. I know I use a tiny bit of warmth from the dehumidifer, but it really is just warmth.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

yea i put some heat but not much


----------



## Javadog (May 23, 2014)

I re-read it too. Good stuff.

The funny thing is that I have had syringe filters around for
a long time because they are useful when making live culture
flasks for mycology.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

I really wanna devise a way to do the whole process including the evap in a walk in cooler kept in the 40s. I bet I could get an even nicer terpene profile if the solution never got about room temp.

Edit: well shit JD you gotta do a test run for us with and without the filteration. I'd love to see the difference.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 23, 2014)

I really appreciate you linking to that. I intend to try out your method very soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i have three week till i do it so i will let you know how much i like the oil


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

Awesome guys glad to hear it, and see the excitment . I wanna see some pics when its done!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i can swing that. i am glad i brought the deep freeze down


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

Spent the last few hours trimming. I took down 2 C99, a Dinachem, and 2 White widows. Seems like it should be a good harvest. The buds all had good density.


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

The best way to do this is to use a vacuum flask:






TC, I will surely share results if I do try this.....time to see if I can dig them up.

JD


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

Density is good!

I am your Density. - G. McFly


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2014)

Sweet man I look forward to seeing what you can do.


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2014)

I am a extracts-poser at this point. I can BHO blast, but I want to 
find and try my bubble bags....maybe a dry ice kief-grab followed
by a Frenchie bottle-roll.

If I get anything worth sharing, then I surely will.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2014)

I still gotta try making bubble hash, and dry ice hash. Maybe this summer at some point.


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2014)

The dry ice method seems to be the easiest, physically speaking 
(no goo, no water) but the Frenchy Roll will be required to turn the
kief to hash.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

i have to get a new set of bags before i can do anymore IWE


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2014)

MOrning guys, atleast for a few more minutes . Thought I'd drop in and post a couple pics I took last night. Just a few randoms of the veg room, clones, and the new tester seedlings. As of last night 8 out of 10 were above/breaking ground, and one more looking like it was about to. Not bad for 24hrs . 

Heres my mothers and a couple more mature clones. The 1khps box there for size referance.






Heres my current batch of clones just about ready to fill that tray back up. I hope I have room honestly I went kinda crazy and took over 20 clones.






Last but not least, here is the Sin City Seeds "Original Power x Sin's OG". I havn't heard any talk about a name yet so we'll see what developes.







Hope everyone is having a nice holiday, and had a good weekend. I've been fighting a cold, but otherwise doing real well. With having the cold I can't taste or smelll anything, but I can say the Ultra sour is some nice smoke. Super smooth, and a real fun high.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2014)

nice selection for the tray there TC


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2014)

Thanks man, about 15 of those are the blue thai, There is one of my sinmint male, a few cindy's right on this end in the pic. I think 2 cheese and some blue OG's as well.


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

Strong clean Veg work Cat.

Get well soon!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Strong clean Veg work Cat.
> 
> Get well soon!
> 
> JD


Thanks buddy, always glad to see ya! Those girls were chopped back immensely when I took that batch of clones. Since I put them on a reservoir when I went to Arizona they are growing so much faster. I've always hand watered my veg area on purpose for that reason, to kinda control the growth some. I'm glad they are happy though, as long as they don't mind getting chopped back. Its almost that time again. With these new seedlings I won't need to take a huge batch next time, but always gotta have fresh clones the right age around .


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

i took clones sunday, and i am finily getting my mojo back after a ruff winter.


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

Yes TC, having extra growth is a nice thing. I have only had
one plant freak out from getting chopped down, so just hack
when you need to. 

Here's to vigor for those clones Dr!

I have been trying to get my 20 San Diego clonys (the new
word I am trying to embed...) to give clones, as that is when
they can go into flower. Well, they are resisting! :0) 

GDP and Green Crack gave one up, so they are slotted for the tent.


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2014)

It sucks only 2 of them managed to take so far. I'm sure more will come along. How long has it been now? I've had the random clone take well over 2 weeks before. Usually I start seeing roots around a week on things. I hate it when one doesn't take and you were really counting on it though. I had one of my tester plants last year that I loved how it turned out, but then I realized after the fact that it was one of 2 clones that hadn't survived.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

My Cherry Pie is ridiculous slow at cloning. I think I found the hitch though. Often I take small clones to slow down the veg...LOL I take clones 2-3wks into flower sometimes for this reason also. The CP just wants to be a bigger cut to root well. Problem is it is not a prolific vegger.. worth dealing with though. 

I have been doing good at not killing anything off lately. LOL


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2014)

Its funny how some strains need slightly different treatment to get the same end result.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

my lazy approach to growing sometimes is not beneficial to those type of strains...LOL


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2014)

I can completely relate. I hand watered for years to keep my veg plants growing slower, as well as keeping mothers in solo cups for 6-9 months at a time. We aren't lazy, SG we are awesome .


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2014)

I could not have put it better!

Check the dome out:

LOL, some of those have been in there all of May!

I go through and pull them, eventually, but I have gotten roots.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2014)

i have been looking for one of those tall domes.


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2014)

I know...it did not come with the Burpee tray. 

I had to get it separately buy it...either amazon or the hydro shop.

JD


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2014)

When I saw your image, I thought of this:


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I know...it did not come with the Burpee tray.
> 
> I had to get it separately buy it...either amazon or the hydro shop.
> 
> JD


i will check amazon i keep finding starter kits. the cocogrow tray didnt have it ether


----------



## supchaka (May 31, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> My Cherry Pie is ridiculous slow at cloning. I think I found the hitch though. Often I take small clones to slow down the veg...LOL I take clones 2-3wks into flower sometimes for this reason also. The CP just wants to be a bigger cut to root well. Problem is it is not a prolific vegger.. worth dealing with though.
> 
> I have been doing good at not killing anything off lately. LOL


I found I was getting too greedy with trying to take small cuts too. The CP for me was also slow to clone, slow to veg, so they were small going into flower as well. The shark shock is similar so far although Ive yet to get a good plant to harvest.


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2014)

Hey chaka good to see ya! So not loving the shark shock?

So I apparently saw your guys posts on here the other night while I was tripping, and completly thought it was JD's thread. I checked out the pics and only caught a little of the conversation, then moved on at the time. Didn't realize till just now when i saw Chaka's post that it was infact my thread, lmao.

Hehe that being said, got some more good acid the other day . Just had a single hit trip the other night to try it out, and had lots of fun as usual. Still got plenty for a couple more, should be a blast.

My little seedlings are looking good. One more sprouted so I've got 9/10 growing now. The last one tried to sprout but twisted it self up under the peat and i broke it when I tried to check on it . So 10/10 on germination from the testers.

I put about 18(give or take a couple I didn't count) of the rooted clones into the tray the other night. I just put the strongest looking ones in since I had way more then I needed anyway. I also chopped back all the moms. That made me sad because I didn't use any of the cuts as clones. It filled my little garbage can. I'll be taking another clone batch in a week or so when they grow back up, but if I took it now I would run completely out of room.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 1, 2014)

It's painful to chop a branch or toss out an already rooted clone! I'm usually able to give them away before most would go in the trash.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2014)

I totally agree, but don't have anyone to give them too.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 1, 2014)

Ya I hate trashing plants...limited space and restrictive laws make it necessary for me sometimes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

i would take anything any of you would trash picked up a cut of exstreama, lerry og, and ubber kush this weekend


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2014)

Your welcome to come and get it any time Dr.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

one day you bet your ass i will i have to drive two cali first


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2014)

So I think we are gonna trip again tonight. My wife got a few movies, and we both ended up buying multiple packs of blunts so we're pretty set I think lol. I need to get some good multicolored lights to give my living room more atmosphere. We've just got grey walls, and a white textured ceiling in there, so not alot to look at. We've both found it very entertaining to stare at our daughters art work though.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey TC how did the trip go?

It's been a min since I've done any acid lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2014)

Trip went good man! Took 2 hits, and had a fun night we watched a couple movies, and sat and listened to some music for abit. Sadly the bugs are REALLY bad in my yard right now so we couldn't really spend more then a couple minutes outside. I gotta get some stuff to make up a spray. 

I think the tye die tabs we got last month might have been a little stronger, but its tough to tell. I also got these tabs cheaper so if I wanted to take more next time it will work out about the same I guess. Either way it was lots of fun!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 3, 2014)

HMM,man I would like to trip balls..........I have not done that since I found some purple micro dots back in the late 90s.I was sitting next to a guy @ the airport and saw them fall out of his backpack.I tried to catch him But he reached the gate and was looking all weird @ me! LOL
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2014)

I wish we were closer yet again Beech, I think we'd have a great time tripping together . This summer has started off with a bang to say the least. We've tripped like 4 out of 5 of the last weekends hehe.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 3, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I wish we were closer yet again Beech, I think we'd have a great time tripping together . This summer has started off with a bang to say the least. We've tripped like 4 out of 5 of the last weekends hehe.


I concur, sure do wish we were not across the damn US from each other.
Damn thats a lot of trips and summer is just getting here......
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2014)

Hehe gonna be a trippy ride this summer I can tell already. 

So I took a few pics the other day and forgot to post them I think. I also just took a couple of the new tester seedlings I thought I'd share over here. First few are some glass I made last week I think. The bowl was just something I was screwing around with, but it happens to fit perfectly onto a 14mm male glass on glass fitting. The marble was just something I was screwing around with.





















Heres a wash I did last week. You can see the lovely pink on the left, and the golden A grade wash on the right.






Finally the seedlings at one week since they broke ground. Fiskers for scale











Hope everyone had a nice day. I just harvested a Critical jack, and 2 of the Sin's OGs so I'm gonna watch a movie smoke this Dina Chem blunt, and do some trimming. Catch ya later!

TC


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 4, 2014)

Have fun with your trimming, seedlings look super healthy. 

Man your glass work is getting better and better  Next thing you know I'm going to be ordering some Thundercat glass


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like pink and reg lemonade.......Why is it pink?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! Trimming went well, I just did a rough trim last night, and got every thing onto my drying rack. I'll finish it up once they are ready for jars. Man Mr Head its been so much fun learning the Glass working. I feel good about what I'm learning but man do I need more time on the torch. The little I get is great, but a couple hours a week isn't enough. I desperately need to figure out a way to get set up at home so I can put some real time in.

As far as the pink solution Beech, the material it came from had alot of purple in it. So I believe that is why the solution turned pink. I saw it start to happen on the A grade and stopped draining it into that container. That jar is actually a mix of a very purple b grade wash and a much cleaner one I had done right after.The final oil that came from it had a pink hue to it. If I hadn't mixed the 2 washes I'm sure it would have been purple like that batch a few months ago. I didn't want to wait for 2 small batches to evap though, figured I'd just do it all at once.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> seedlings look super healthy.


This!

You have the touch, and the glass is showing it too.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2014)

So here is what was in that A grade jar a few posts back. Ended up being my best yielding wash ever, I got 3g from one quart of solution. The first pic is in the dish before scraping. On one side of the dish there was a bunch of oil that formed actual crystals in it. If you can see them in this picture, the crystals in that puddle of oil are almost 1/4 long.






It dabbed really nice, super smooth and tasty. There was only about .5g that crystalized like that the rest of the dish looked like usual. Heres a pic of the rest of it once it was scraped together.






And last but not least a shot of the critical jack I took down the other night.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2014)

Great looking QWISO man. Mine has been waxing up on me lately... LOL great dabs though.  Whats here is 2 grade a runs from popcorn nugs.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2014)

It was like white flake when scrapped. but left in the jar there for while all together and it got darker and waxed up.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice man, I kinda like the texture when it does that. I have batchs that start out completely clear and then turn to wax after sitting in my cupboard for a couple days. Its always a real easy to dab and deal with like that.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2014)

Happy Weekend homies !! Lol, hope everyone is doing well, and enjoying some good weather.


----------



## JoMammy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe gonna be a trippy ride this summer I can tell already.
> 
> So I took a few pics the other day and forgot to post them I think. I also just took a couple of the new tester seedlings I thought I'd share over here. First few are some glass I made last week I think. The bowl was just something I was screwing around with, but it happens to fit perfectly onto a 14mm male glass on glass fitting. The marble was just something I was screwing around with.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoMammy (Jun 8, 2014)

love reading different threads and especially love pix of seedlings not as many pix of younger plants , I wish more people would thanks for the pix and sharing with us


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the good word TC. The weather is perfect. I am making vegetables.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2014)

NIce good to hear guys! We went to the park for a bit, and then came home and had burgers for dinner .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 9, 2014)

Of course it had thick BACON on it.........Nom nom love me a Bacon cheeseburger.
Hell, I just love Bacon! I tried some @ the State fair deep fried 3-4" thick on a stick OH MY was that good!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2014)

I also love bacon, we are however out of it at the moment. My wife hurt her ankle the other day so we havn't been out much, and really need to do some shopping.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 9, 2014)

Only turkey bacon for me. I love a BBQ smoked gouda bacon burger.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2014)

MMM smoked Gouda is gooda hehe. 

Res change tonight atleast in my flower room, maybe both we'll see how motivated I get .


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2014)

MMMMM bacon and cheese.. MMMMM LOL You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2014)

Even Conan would approve! (right after the lamentation)


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2014)

Well I changed both of the reservoirs, they needed it. I did some clean up, moved a few things around(my flower room is kinda crowded atm), and the potted my new seedlings. They all had nice roots on them and are looking good. They will likely take off over the next week now that they are in the flood tray. 

Now its time to smoke a blunt, and trim up the critical jack, and Sin's OG from the other day that I took down. Hope you guys have a great night!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> It was like white flake when scrapped. but left in the jar there for while all together and it got darker and waxed up.


i have a pint alligator kush wash in the pirex now. let this batch freeze and smoked the spillage from when i made it. i want to see how it will be different.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2014)

i am off to trim now as well alligator kush #18 tonight.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Well I changed both of the reservoirs, they needed it. I did some clean up, moved a few things around(my flower room is kinda crowded atm), and the potted my new seedlings. They all had nice roots on them and are looking good. They will likely take off over the next week now that they are in the flood tray.
> 
> Now its time to smoke a blunt, and trim up the critical jack, and Sin's OG from the other day that I took down. Hope you guys have a great night!


You too bro.

Just got in from listening to the son in concert. Tired.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2014)

Trim went well. Glad to hear everyone else had a nice evening! Hope the hash turns out nice DR. I've got an A grade dish evaping right now as well. We'll see how it turns out tomorrow, but the wash was very clean looking so I expect it should be tasty .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Trim went well. Glad to hear everyone else had a nice evening! Hope the hash turns out nice DR. I've got an A grade dish evaping right now as well. We'll see how it turns out tomorrow, but the wash was very clean looking so I expect it should be tasty .


i got 2 grams out of it i dont know what i started with but it was a jar full of trim


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2014)

Seems like a good yield from a pint of solution. HOw'd it turn out? Got any pics?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i got 1.4g out of the pint the spillage was the rest and i will get you a pic up


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2014)

Sweet Doc! sounds like a good deal. 

Hope erryone is having a great friday the 13th. Also a full moon tonight.... 

I got to spend a few hours at the glass shop today which was great. I worked on a little project I've got, and I made my first dabber. I think it turned out neat we'll see if it gets any cracks. 

I don't think we've got any big plans this weekend. I've got to take some clones, but other wise just gonna enjoy it. 

Peace Guys TC


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

yea i have to clone the led cab i flipped monday and the purple wreck mom from the next 600 grow. two flower rooms is going to be great.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2014)

Hehe 2 flower rooms would be great .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

more work but more bud two. i want to smoke out of the led garden and push as much as i can out of the 600 room. want to go to cali in the next year so we are going as big as we can indoors and out this year. have 10 in the woods now.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2014)

Man do I wish I could put some of these mother plants outside grrrr.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 13, 2014)

When my son is off to college, or out on his own, then I will 
come out into the light. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

yea that big 600 in the sky is nice


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2014)

HAPPY SATURDAY!!!!!!

Weelll I didn't get any clones taken. We decided to trip, it was AWESOME, great way to celebrate the full moon.

Now to figure out what to do with the rest of today.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

good morning TC!
i did not take any ether found a house to rent for now though. payed the deposit this morning


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2014)

NICE that is sweet! Got a good spot for the garden?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

one that will work anyway


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2014)

Well had anice night out with my wife and daughter. We went to the park, and then downtown for a free music event that was going on at the local library. Listened to some good tunes, and my daughter danced her little head off. Then grabbed some ice cream and home for the night. All around a good Saturday, even with out any sleep .


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy fathers day guys! Hope you all get to enjoy it to the fullest. My wife let me sleep till 11, not sure how I stayed asleep that long, but I'll take it. Just had a few dabs to start the day, and I'm sitting here enjoying a cup a coffee. I think we might end up at a park again today, and then who knows what. 

Plants were looking real nice last night. All my tester seedlings are working on their 4th leaves, and seem happy in their new homes in the veg tray. In the flower room things are honestly over-crowded. The last batch of clones that went it stretched more then expected, and all reached the height of the light. So the farther out plants in the tray aren't getting ideal lighting, but they only have another week or so :shrug:. I adjusted my veg lighting about 2 weeks ago over to an 16-8 light schedule. I want to see if the newer clones which have been under this schedule might not stretch as much as the ones that jumped from a 20/4 schedule.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Happy fathers day guys! Hope you all get to enjoy it to the fullest. My wife let me sleep till 11, not sure how I stayed asleep that long, but I'll take it. Just had a few dabs to start the day, and I'm sitting here enjoying a cup a coffee. I think we might end up at a park again today, and then who knows what.
> 
> Plants were looking real nice last night. All my tester seedlings are working on their 4th leaves, and seem happy in their new homes in the veg tray. In the flower room things are honestly over-crowded. The last batch of clones that went it stretched more then expected, and all reached the height of the light. So the farther out plants in the tray aren't getting ideal lighting, but they only have another week or so :shrug:. I adjusted my veg lighting about 2 weeks ago over to an 16-8 light schedule. I want to see if the newer clones which have been under this schedule might not stretch as much as the ones that jumped from a 20/4 schedule.


Thanks Cat.

I spent it in the indoor garden, and then the outdoor garden.

I have had the same problem with too-tall plants making it hard
to get light to the sides of things. ...not much to do about it.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey JD, glad you had a good day too! I did a little yard work today as well, trimmed a hedge,and mowed part of the lawn. Looks alot better now . I suppose its better to have to tall plants then no plants or to small of plants. 

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

It gets me into the sun. We need the vitamin D!

:0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2014)

Its nice getting out more this spring. I wish it wasn't already getting into the 90s, but I can't complain. 

Took down 3 platinum delights last night, and 2 white widows. Sadly one of the widows had a bunch of mold in the main cola. So I lost like a 1/4 prolly but no biggy the rest was good and clean. The PD's were gorgeous as usual, and they were all a bit bigger so they yielded decently I think also. I've got a few ultra sours and a blue thai that will be coming down in a few more days they are just finishing up. Then a few lemon thai kush prolly the beginning of next week....gonna have some trimming to do .

I've been seriously putting some thought into getting some mushrooms going again. Its been to long, and I've been reading a bunch of threads lately that have me all geared up. Unfortunately I can't find my preasure cooker at the moment which sucks, cus they aren't cheap.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

Bro,
If you buy a spore syringe from a reputable source (Sporeworks)
then you can make PF-Tek cakes like BigWorm did by giving them
a boil/steam, ie without a PC.

Great news on the harvests. They all sound lovely.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2014)

If I'm gonna do it, I'm not gonna skimp and go small. I'm gonna set up atleast one tote with some trays in it, but I was considering a mini greenhouse with trays on each shelf . I think if I place it close to the air vent in my bedroom it should stay cool enough even now that its getting hot out. I don't know that is one of my biggest concerns is climate in my house, and the basement is to dirty for mushrooms.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

totes in i closet works well just need a low out put light in it to make them pin.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2014)

Whats up Doc?......can';t believe thats the first time I have made the bugs bunny connection in my head. 

My closet would get to hot to fruit well I think, and thats where my drying rack is . 

Got my clones taken. I gave pure aloe a try again. Last batch I didn't get perfect results but I also let them dry out one time so I'm not gonna blame the aloe yet. I'm really gonna kick myself in the ass and build an aero cloner here soon. I've got 80% of what I need to do it. I just gotta get some pipe, some fittings, and a new tote. 

Do any of you guys that use an aero cloner use a dome? I can't recall whether I've seen domes in pictures or not, I don't follow many aero threads.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

i dont think they use a dome. i use willow water with my aloe and have had great batches. i have also f'ed up some as well. haha


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2014)

I usually recommend SGFCs over greenhouses, as GHs can
take a while to dial in, and this has to be repeated when the
humidifier is changed out.

You will want them to get good light throughout the fruiting process.
A 6500K CFL is a cheap source of the right type of light.

Good luck!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2014)

I think the greenhouse was kinda a dream . I don't have the time or a good setup to keep one going RIGHT. 

SGFC is basically what I did previously and hod good results. I used lasagna trays filled with a 50/50 mix of colonized WBS and course verm. Let them colonize a few days and the cased with moist verm. I very well might just do this again as I had good results and it was pretty simple. 

I was also considering trying the mono tub method, it looks pretty similar. I could make mini mono tubs and put them into my SGFC, maybe the best of both worlds? 

Last time I grew them I just hung a floro tube a few feet above the tote. I was thinking about mounting an LED to the lid this time. 

Someone (Canndo I think) has told me a bunch of times the verm was useless other then just holding water. So I was also looking at some of the other techs and substrates considering mixing it up and trying something new that might have even better results. I've even considered ordering some pasturized poop.


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 19, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Ok guys, so I've been around for a couple months. I've been enjoying all of your grows, and planning my own newest grow. I've finally managed to get to the point I can start up. I recently got some genetics from a friend, and I thank you. Yesterday, and today I picked-up the better part of my supplies. I'm gonna post some pics of the early stages. I'll be adding more over the next few days, as I put this all together.
> 
> 
> The Setup- I'm am going to be using a DIY tent, that will be 8'L x 6'H x 5'W. This tent will be made from 3/4" pvc for the frame, 6mil heavy duty plastic, and once i pick some up, I will cover the inside of the plastic with mylar, or some other highly reflective coating. I will also be building a seperate veg box, which will be mostly for clones, until they are a couple weeks old. For now, I am going to use the main tent for veg until I need the second location. I have a 1000w HPS lamp which I will be using, mostly for flowering, but I may veg under it for a period of time. I have also built a DIY light that will be used for my clones, and possibly for a mother plant or 2. This light is made from 8, 20-26w CFL bulbs. The reflector is made from a sheet of cardboard which I spray painted with chrome paint. It didn't really get very reflective, so once I get my mylar, I will be lineing the reflector with that.
> ...


+rep just for thread title


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2014)

THanks man! I see your another 08 member  theres not enough of us left. Nice to have ya.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey TC,

Trays work fine. ...you do want a good % of the perlite uncovered though.

Do not put a mono into a SGFC. The idea behind them is fire and forget.

I have to admit that I cannot guarantee a mono for the first time with a 
new strain of cube or other known species. They take dialing in to, in a way.

If you work with a strain for a few grows, it gets easier.

But the idea is that, other than taking the lid off and fanning the box, you
do not have to add moisture. You want to take some of the polyfil out of 
one or more holes....that is the sort of thing your dial in.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 19, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> THanks man! I see your another 08 member  theres not enough of us left. Nice to have ya.


Haha yeah. Honestly I'm a poser tho...joined up when I was ~16 n posted maybe 10 times then went dormant for years. Been reading a lot but wasn't active until about a month ago...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2014)

Good looking out man. We'll see what I manage to put together.I'll prolly be starting with the same strains I took prints from a few years ago so I don't have to order more. I've still got sealed prints, and sealed syringes so if I kept them clean when i took them I should be good to go.

Ayron as along as you don't act like half these kids on here just spouting shit off they read then you will prolly be fine .


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 19, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Good looking out man. We'll see what I manage to put together.I'll prolly be starting with the same strains I took prints from a few years ago so I don't have to order more. I've still got sealed prints, and sealed syringes so if I kept them clean when i took them I should be good to go.
> 
> Ayron as along as you don't act like half these kids on here just spouting shit off they read then you will prolly be fine .


Well I try sometimes but just in case I'm full of shit I added a disclaimer n my Sig lmao. I feel u tho, misinformation can roll off the tongue (err fingers?) Pretty easily - hard not to raise your hand when u think you know the answer


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys got another update for ya! took some individual pictures of my tester plants this time since they are all a little bigger, and getting some personality. A few look similar so far, but there is some variation for sure in others. They all seem to be growing very nicely, and I'm guessing I should be able to take a clone off at least the tallest one with my next batch of clones. I labeled them 1-9 roughly by how they had sprouted. So with no further delay.....

#1 was the first to pop up, and has been the tallest ever since.






#2 has what seem to be common characteristics with some of the others.






#3






#4






#5 seems a little more compact so far, and like the leaves are a bit fatter.






#6 this plant was the first to really start with side branching.






#7 the leaves particularly the newer growth seem a bit more sativa on this one to me, though obviously still a strong hybrid.






#8 another all around nice looking hybrid, also showing some side branching already.






#9 last and seemingly least as it is the smallest. It was the last to break ground, and seems to be continuing to stay compact. I'm not hardly gonna count it out yet, it seems nice and healthy and is growing at almost the same rate as the others.






So there's the girls , atleast we hope they are girls right. They will prolly be getting cloned in another couple weeks. I'll let the seedlings continue to grow out and shoot for 2-4 branches on each. Once I have rooted clones, I'll flower the seedlings. Couple months and we'll get to see what we've been waiting for.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 25, 2014)

i was going to try for some of the sin city testers but i am just not a poster of pics so i thought better of signing up. i will buy some more though when the cash flow is a little more stable.

i really like the petroleum nightmare from sin city. it has worked its way to my #2 favorite as of right now. so i will say that sin city gear has made it on my wish list for beans.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 25, 2014)

"Once I have rooted clones, I'll flower the seedlings."

Yup, that is the signal. :0)

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 25, 2014)

That was mostly for the benefit of the Sin city forum post. I copy and pasted most of it, and just took out a few things directed to them. 

It kills me that the #1 plant is so much taller cus its gonna throw off the timing on the clones, but most of the others are uniform enough I should be able snip them all at the same time. 

You know I've been pretty impressed by the Sin City gear Smoke and coke.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2014)

Took down a few plants tonight. I had 4 lemon thai kush, and a Cindy and the last critical jack. I got most of it trimmed up and drying, the Cindy I left the sugar leaves on cus its late and I wanna go to bed. The LTK should be 3-4 ounces I think, it yielded well. 

All the clones I took the other day are rooted now also. Seems like the aloe worked well this time, since I didn't forget to water them . I gotta get the picture up, but I made my first dabber the other day at the glass shop, and it turned out neat I think.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 29, 2014)

I am very interested in how your LTK came out.

This was the HSO right?

Let me know.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2014)

It came out good, not outstanding. It did yield well though, so I can't complaiin there.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey hey guys! Hope everyone had a fantastic and safe 4th. We hung out most of the day, ate some food and then went downtown to watch the local fireworks. They were shooting them off of the tallest building in the city this year, so everyone got a good view. Well as we were walking around deciding where to set up I notice some people on top of a parking garage.... So we head up the stairs. It was awesome, there were only like 40-50 people up there so it wasn't crowded, and it was about 3 buildings away from where they shot them off so we had an outstanding view of the show! Ate some killer pizza, and drank a couple beers it was a blast. 

I think today is gonna be some yard work, and then some work in the garden, and then maybe a few hits of acid to finish the day off . Hehe, maybe I'll do that all in reverse and see how it goes. 

My last batch of clones turned out great! They all are heavily rooted and are going into pots today. So I feel like the aloe did a good job on them. I'm gonna cut more clones today, and use the aloe again I think. Among the clones today will be all of the tester plants except the smallest its not quite big enough still. 

A note on the lemon thai kush JD. As it was drying I noticed the smell seemed to actually get stronger. I just jarred it up yesterday, seemed about right. I havn't smoked any from this harvest yet, I'm gonna try to actually give it a couple weeks for once.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 5, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Took down a few plants tonight. I had 4 lemon thai kush, and a Cindy and the last critical jack. I got most of it trimmed up and drying, the Cindy I left the sugar leaves on cus its late and I wanna go to bed. The LTK should be 3-4 ounces I think, it yielded well.
> 
> All the clones I took the other day are rooted now also. Seems like the aloe worked well this time, since I didn't forget to water them . I gotta get the picture up, but I made my first dabber the other day at the glass shop, and it turned out neat I think.


Yes you do  I like seeing your glass skills progress just as much as your garden


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2014)

Good news TC. I am interested in updates.

I should have given it another try. Well, more to come, 
and I keep learning.

Be well.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2014)

Doing well here still. Haven't actually done any work yet. Just got back from taking the kiddo for a bike ride to the park. Gonna try to get a few things done now for real .


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2014)

The Kiddo Time is the real deal. Happy Daddy.

Have fun. Actually rolled a doobie of the Dinachem. Tasty.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2014)

Glad to hear you enjoyed it too. I thought the dinachem was pretty decent for sure, especcially for a freebie . 

Got my clones into pots, and a fresh batch cut. I cloned all the tester plants after all, a couple a little but its all good. 

Took a couple hits around 1030 last night, still trippin strong right now . Hope everyone else is having a fun sunday morning .


----------



## Javadog (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice night of exploration! :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah it was a fun one for sure .


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey guys thought I'd drop over some pictures from last week I forgot to post. Here is the first qwiso suckers I made. They were strawberry flavored and pretty potent, roughly 15 suckers with a whole gram of oil in them . The next batch I made I cut the dose in half, and they still seem very effective so I think thats what I'll keep using as I make more. I'm headed to the store today to get some green apple flavor to try on the next batch. 






I also made my first glass dabber a couple weeks ago and I don't think I posted any pics of it. I made a second one since then, but sadly I dropped it putting it into the kiln . I was bummed it had turned out really nice imho, I was able to save and reuse part of it that I'm gonna put on a pendant or somethin. Anyway heres the one that did make it.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 8, 2014)

they look great TC. it's always better when you can make stuff yourself.

edit i would rep you but i don't see the rep anymore. that dabber is just awesome btw.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm glad you liked it bud . I think I'm going over to the shop tomorrow so we'll see what I can manage next time.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2014)

LMAO, the suckers form is outstanding. 

For some reason I flashed on Spiderman, trying to get
the web to flow, in Spiderman #1 :0)

The glass work is lovely stuff TC. Keep it up.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks JD  I really like those molds when I found them. I thought the "love" sign was pretty fitting.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, learn something new every day. I had to look that up.

So, it is not just "the horns".....cool.

:0)

JD


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

At first glance I thought it was the shocka


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol a few of them came out of the second batch with out a finger, or a thumb so they have various different hand signals now. Some look like a hand pointing, and some like the "horns" sign, and I also had one that was just a thumbs up cus both finger broke when I dropped it hehe. I'm prolly gonna make another batch today. I went and got some apple flavoring yesterday, and some more bags to put them in. This batch is gonna be green apple I think. So far everyone thats try them has loved them.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2014)

So I took down 14 plants last night. 12 were the blue thai, and then 2 platinum delights. So far its seems like its gonna be a real good harvest. My drying rack is completely full for the first time in awhile . I got about half trimmed last night, and almsot finished the rest tonight. I left a couple long stems just roughly trimmed to hang dry due to room. This blue thai is pungent, the smell was making my eyes water before I even started trimming it. At one point I was getting a strong cantalope smell from it, mixed with this strong almost acidic stink.

Here is a little glass bobble I made from a piece of the dabber I dropped last week too.





I really wish the dabber had turned out cus I was very happy with how the lines and swirls came together on this. The grey stripe has a sparkle to it that i couldn't really get in the picture well. I'm super excited about the one I made yesterday though, and I didn't drop it yet . 

Hope you guys are having a good week.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2014)

That swirling is most uniform and lovely. (mathematician here ;0)

The eye-burning smell was provocative.

Enjoy the ride bro.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm glad you like it buddy. I've been working on that basic process the last few times I've gone and melted some glass. Its a skill which will carry over into many many future projects, and skills I learn. 

So I took my wife and daughter to a dance party tonight . They closed off a couple blocks downtown, and had a nice little party. DJs, some food, little beer, and lots of bass! It was a ton of fun, my daughter had a blast dancing, but got tired out real fast. I told her she's gotta practice more so she can keep up with dad .


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2014)

Awwww...sounds like a blast!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 12, 2014)

Morning everyone, hope its a great saturday!

It was a blast and I guess they are having another one the beginning of next month  so more fun to come.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey TC holler @ me plz.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2014)

Sure man NP.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2014)

This video made me think of you. Not sure if you've seen this before.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2014)

I love that video man, that guy is a total master!!! Its amazing the level of control and how fast he can form it. I'm hoping to go pick up my latest creation later today I'll post pics if I get it.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2014)

That things stayed hot! :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep, thats soft glass. They can work it alot longer without reheating it. Boro glass like pipes are made out of cools much faster and hardens quickly as it cools.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning guys! I can't believe how fast the weekend went. We went out of town to visit some friends in a BIG city. It was fun, we took my daughter to the zoo, and for her first trip to a beach. She had a blast . We ate lots of good food, which is prolly one of my favorite things about visiting different places . I also bought my first piece of blotter art, which I think is cool. Its a Gonzo themed sheet (Hunter S Thompson, not the muppet). I'm expecting my wife to do a photo shoot for me tonight, she wants to play with some new stuff on the camera so I'll get a picture of that too. 

I got home, and the garden looked great I was thrilled. All the clones are completely rooted, and will be going into pots tonight. I filled the flower room up a day or 2 before I left. I put in 10 clones, a mix of blue thai and ultrasour, and I also put in all of the tester plants from Sin City. They were all topped for 2 main colas when I cloned them the previous week. When I got back to town, the tester plants looked really beefy, I can't wait to see what these genetics have in store for me. 

I also took a clone on friday before I left. Just for shits and giggles a couple weeks ago I put 3 seeds into the edge of a planter I had outside in the yard( gasp thundercat grew something outside oh my). 2 sprouted, one much larger and stronger then the other. I nipped the weak one after it seemed weak.... The other I let grow until friday. It had gotten its second set of real leaves, and seemed healthy and strong so I said fuck it, and cloned it . I'm not really sure what the seeds even were. I think they were out of the tangerine power, but they were just at the bottom of a container I hadn't used in a long time. So I thought lets see what happens. 

I'm gonna be harvesting 3 Blue OG tonight, that turned out pretty nice, it seems like there is gonna be some good weight on them. I'm also gonna take down the last Sin's OG that has been flowering for about 11 weeks. It has just been in the back of the tray in a corner, and was a lanky mother plant in the first place. So I wasn't surprised at all that it didn't get big colas on it, but there is a ton of little nugs caked in resin. It is prolly a little over ripe, but I didn't have room to cut it with the last harvest. Since the nugs are all pretty small, I'm gonna turn the whole plant into oil, should get a nice yield of delicious Sin's OG oil mmm mmm. 

Sadly I still havn't been back to the glass shop to pick up my stuff. But hopefully soon. I think we need to get some groceries today, and then we might go to the park for a bit. I hope all you guys have a great day! I'm gonna pack another bowl in the bong, and refill my coffee. I'll be on and off today maybe pictures later  Peace TC


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2014)

Haven't posted over here in a bit..
Thought I'd drop in, keep doing your thing man. Awesomeness


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey Qk good to see you. How life treating you buddy?

I honestly forgot but I've got a couple batchs of qwiso working too. I've got one dish of B grade need to scrape today, and a jar of A grade solution in the freezer to evap tonight .


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2014)

You have a great weekend! 

I have to get another job....cross your fingers!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2014)

Good luck with the job hunt JD. I need to do the same thing, this summer is disappearing fast! 

Harvest went good last night, but it was late when it happened so I didn't get any pics. I know I'm terrible. Maybe tonight, I've got more work to do as usual.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

I know! I do that all the time.

I am thankful if I am just able to get it chopped, trimmed,
and in the jars before it gets too dry.

Enjoy the day, and thank you for the good word. 

Interview in one hour.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2014)

I've never had a phone interview before that would be interesting. Let me know how it goes man. This for the same company but a different job or a new company? 

Soooo we ended up taking my daughter to have her teeth cleaned yesterday which meant driving back to out old town. Its crazy to see how much has changed since last year when we moved. Buildings gone, new buildings in other places. We got to spend some time with a few friends too which was nice. Chloe played for a few hours with my buddies daughters, and had tons of fun. Thats the only reason I wish she wasn't an only child so she had another kid to play with more. 

On the flip side I didn't get anything done when I got home. It was nearly midnight, and even though my plants are on a night time light cycle I usually don't feel much like working on stuff that late. Thankfully believe it or not I woke up to another day today and it looks like a nice one . I'm headed out now to mow the lawn, and maybe I'll finally make it to the glass shop today, I still havn't picked up my last project :facepalm:.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

I will report on how it goes.

Enjoy the day....it sounds like a good one.

It will be blasting hot in So Cali today, but I am
a mile from the ocean, so I will be spared, to some
extent.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2014)

The day is perfect so far . I decided to try out the acid I got yesterday. It was a piece of a homer simpson sheet, I specifically got part of homers left eye. Anyway, dropped a hit right when I went out to mow the lawn, which ended up being about 130-2 by the time I made my daughter lunch. So I mowed the lawn jamming to some tunes, and just start to feel it as I am finishing up. Came in took a nice shower, a few dabs, and got ready for the rest of the day. Now here I sit sharing . Its starting to come on real good now, rainbows everywhere. Should be a fun afternoon, we are headed to the store, and them maybe to the park for a few. Then back here so I can put my very well rooted clones into some pots. I finally after years bought a grill the other day so I'm gonna grill some food up for my ladies. Then the kiddo goes to bed, and mommy gets to join the party, and daddy will redose., I'm thinking 3 tonight for a good kick, maybe 4 I havn't decided. Any professional advise is welcome....


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

I dove deep, but that was some time ago.

Two hits of double dipped lotus and I was gone.

Safe Travel ! :0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2014)

This single hit today has been interesting. Far from mind blowing, but I've been tripping alot this summer so I wasn't expecting to be blown away by a single hit. We went to the grocery store, and I didn't realize for like 20 minutes that I still had my sunglasses on inside. It was really bright in that store . I just finished dinner, I grilled up some burgers, and we had some salad as well. I'm getting ready to head down to my room and put my clones in pots finally. Its been a fun day .


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

Mischief Managed!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2014)

The mischief has just begun hehehe. All clones are in pots, and watered. Both res.s are topped off and looking good. Took 3 more hits about an hour ago, and I'm sitting here eating a piece of hash candy waiting for my wife to get off the phone. Should be a fun night. We got some movies, and some blunts, and I layed some blankets in the yard so once its dark and the bugs aren't out, we can go out there and play in the yard. I love watching the trees, and clouds when I'm tripping.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

Going out is really going in. :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2014)

Hehe now your just having fun with me huh JD?

Yiiippeee, lol


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2014)

No, it is true, but loopy.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 25, 2014)

Hehe Its true your right. I just read it at a funny time in the night .


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2014)

So I finally got around to building a hydro cloner. I just finished the manifold, and I'm about to cut the holes in the lid. I decided on a 5 gallon bucket, its gonna have 18 sites, and a hole for the pump cord. I test ran the manifold in my bath tub, and it sure sprays everywhere. Seemed like a rather fine rainy/mist type of spray. I'm using the red sprayers. I'm not gonna put all my clones in it the first run, just incase, but I think it should work.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> So I finally got around to building a hydro cloner. I just finished the manifold, and I'm about to cut the holes in the lid. I decided on a 5 gallon bucket, its gonna have 18 sites, and a hole for the pump cord. I test ran the manifold in my bath tub, and it sure sprays everywhere. Seemed like a rather fine rainy/mist type of spray. I'm using the red sprayers. I'm not gonna put all my clones in it the first run, just incase, but I think it should work.


Yea,never put all ya eggs in one basket.Sounds like its gonna work fine tho, I have made one before.
I never used cubes just stuck the stem thru net pot and supported with those damn pebbles,I seem to find with my damn feet.......... ouch!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm using the foam collars to hold the stem, hopefully they work well. I hate stepping on the hydroton too Beech, it seems like it always happens when I'm least expecting it too. 

I finally made it over to the glass shop today!! All my projects from last time survived, and turned out pretty nice. I played around a little today, and made another pendant real quick. Tons of fun! I have some pics once my wife gets them uploaded she has the phone. 

I scraped a dish of oil this morning also. It was an A grade wash from the Sin's OG full plant run. The flavor is so intense, and it turned out really smooth I was very happy. It has a very orange color to it, and a shattery texture. All around its been a great day, hope you guys are having fun too.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds tasty TC. I will do an extraction when I get
the place to myself. ...too dangerous to share BHO.

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2014)

Them damn pebbles.........Grrr, have made me bust my ASS on more then one occasion.
Being 6' plus and over 200lbs does not help the fall either,I have took out a few rows
of plants before....


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2014)

Thankfully they have never taken me down. Usually just make me curse a few times, and limp to a seat. I'm about the same size, so I agree it doesn't feel good to hit the ground.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 29, 2014)

OK I finally have the pics of my most recent glass work, and most recent qwiso extract !!!! 

First the glass because I've been so excited about it. This was the 3rd dabber I've made, and about the 4th marble. I made the mushroom first, then added it to the whole piece. 






Heres the other end where you can see some more of the color, and the inside of the spiral.






Now some qwiso. Its not an awesome picture, but it sure dabs nice . This is the A grade wash from a Sin's OG full plant run I did the other day. It ended up having a very orange color to it, and it tastes just like the nugs smelled.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2014)

Love the mushroom!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks buddy. They've been getting better each time I push one into the glass. I made one the other day that I pushed into a lego shaped pendant, which turned out pretty cool. I wanna start playing with using multiple colors for them to give them more life and depth.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2014)

I like this one TC, looks like a bumble bee color bet it pops ya alos like the bee,Your getting good @ it!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks man!! I will have to do an all yellow and black one. I bet that would look good.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you intend to do the botttom 3 lines bigger?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, the line width was based on how I twisted it all up, and I twisted the top more and the shaft less to give some variation to the way the colors look. I actually gave it to a buddy of mine yesterday, and he flipped. He loved it, and thought the mushroom was super cool. Its one of thee first things I"ve given to anyone other them my parents or my wife and daughter.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm jealous now! lol J/K.
Lovely WERK!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe eventually I can set up an etsy shop or something so any of you guys that want to can get some glass. Its gonna be a while before I'm good enough for that, and I need to get my own studio before I think about production.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd be in line for that


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2014)

Good to know ! 

I worked on another today. I only had an hour today, so I didn't get it done, but I made this one black and yellow with a silver sparkle line in it. We'll see how it turns out in the end but so far so good.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Maybe eventually I can set up an etsy shop or something so any of you guys that want to can get some glass. Its gonna be a while before I'm good enough for that, and I need to get my own studio before I think about production.


I got a B-day in Nov....heheeh
I dont get why this place does not have a gift shop.....seems like it WOULD make money....Thoughts?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2014)

I would think so. I would prolly buy some sort of RIU gear if it existed. I'm sure they would make some money selling tshirts, hoodies, and hats like attitude and all the various other companies. Maybe hook up with Seedless clothing. 

Birthday in November huh...... I'll see what I can do buddy . 

So I took another 18 clones last night, 6 Blue OG, 6 Ultra sour, and 6 C99s. Its been a couple months since I've ran any Cindy so I thought it was time. I also managed to mess up my cloner bucket lid. I apparently bought the wrong size hole saw so I gotta go get another lid, and saw and do it again. I thought it was supposed to be 2 inch, but apparently 1 7/8 will work much better, no biggy. The rest of it is all done and ready. 

I've got a dish of oil to scrape today, and I think I might take a bike ride. I finally got my tires fixed and its been fun getting out and riding.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 4, 2014)

fuckin awesome bro i been wanting to get or build a cloner for a while i hope urs works out great and ur glass work is getting good i havent blown any glass in a while cause i get pissed when i finish a badass piece and then it cracks cause i dont have a kiln and have u ever made latchino where u put different color glass on a piece of clear rod and then u twist and spin it to make a awesome color rod its a good tech, just curious where do u get ur glass i get mine from sundance i need to upgrade my torch as well and get the little handheld torch for detailed work to many hobbies not enough time hahaha ne ways have u ever seen kravinglass hes a beast got his own website he does great work check it out sometime


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> fuckin awesome bro i been wanting to get or build a cloner for a while i hope urs works out great and ur glass work is getting good i havent blown any glass in a while cause i get pissed when i finish a badass piece and then it cracks cause i dont have a kiln and have u ever made latchino where u put different color glass on a piece of clear rod and then u twist and spin it to make a awesome color rod its a good tech, just curious where do u get ur glass i get mine from sundance i need to upgrade my torch as well and get the little handheld torch for detailed work to many hobbies not enough time hahaha ne ways have u ever seen kravinglass hes a beast got his own website he does great work check it out sometime


Kravin does some awesome stuff, crazy sculptural work! It reminds me of Salt's work. Have you seen this video?





Those guys are EPIC!! RAM taught a class last year at the shop I've been learning at. I've got to see a few videos from it, he seems really cool, and obviously a glass master.

I don't think any of the canes I've made would actually be called lattacino. I have been striping the color onto a 12mm clear rod and then encasing it with 8mm clear. Melting it all together and condensing it while i twist it all up. Then shaping it. 

As for the color I've been using it was a glass alchemy sampler pack I got. I actually bought 2 of them since I got them for 50% off from frantzartglass It ended up being like 3lbs of glass for like $30 plus shipping. Its been helping me learn about the flame chemistry some, and get to work with a bunch of different types of color. I havn't seen my last cane I made with crayon yellow, but I think I managed not to boil it . I REALLY need to get a torch at my house so I can work alot more.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2014)

Just put another 12 in to flower, a mix of blue og, and ultra sour mostly. I also threw my sinmint male clone in there to get some pollen ready for another cross project with these other plants flowering. I decided to put my little ??? plant that started outside in to flower as well. I figured why the hell not, lol. If it turns out really nice I'll try to reveg it, its always fun to try something new.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 6, 2014)

for sure always good to try new stuff! Trading clones is fun that way. Lots of variety without all the work... LOL Be careful outdoors there buddy...


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't get much access to the huge clone variety you guys do out west there, but occasionally something comes along . 

lol the outdoor plant never got more then 1 set of leaves. I was just fooling around seeing if a couple random seeds would actually germ. Once it was up and had its first leaves I cut the stem off and cloned it. It rooted pretty fast, and vegged for about a week and a half now. Its only got about 5 nodes . I think it was a seed from a tangerine power, but I have no real clue until it shows me some flowering traits.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Kravin does some awesome stuff, crazy sculptural work! It reminds me of Salt's work. Have you seen this video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is bad ass bro! i hope all is well i have been crazy busy and trying to make my rounds. I have my new flower room framed up, and will be back around more soon just have to get this girls in to flower so i can be ready for the led garden when it finishs in a month or so.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2014)

Things are going really good here Doc! I saw your octagon, its looking sweet. 

We had a nice weekend. The grandparents wanted to take my daughter to see a movie and kept her for the weekend. So my wife and I got some quiet time. The weather was gorgeous. We visited with some old friends we hadn't seen in a while, slept in, went bike riding, and made some yummy steaks for dinner. Had a real nice day. Then we ate a few hits of WOW and tripped face all night . 

The plants are looking pretty good. After culling the males last week I think, there were 6 tester plants left. 4 that are taller,and more sativa dom, and 2 that are much more indica dominant, thick leaves, shorter, and thick heavy stems. I took one of the tester plants (number 6) out and chopped it the other night. It was coverer in bananas. I found a few on 2 of the others, but not many so I just plucked them. They were all on the taller phenos. Both the shorter phenos were clean so far, but I'm gonna watch them all closer now. I was a little bummed, but I feel pretty confident its genetic since none of my other strains are doing it.....


----------



## Javadog (Aug 11, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> We had a nice weekend. The grandparents wanted to take my daughter to see a movie and kept her for the weekend. So my wife and I got some quiet time. The weather was gorgeous. We visited with some old friends we hadn't seen in a while, slept in, went bike riding, and made some yummy steaks for dinner. Had a real nice day. Then we ate a few hits of WOW and tripped face all night .


LMAO....you are wise beyond your years, and very, very lucky (but feel free to ignore the latter ;0).


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol JD I don't know how wise I am, but sometimes I get pretty lucky. This sheet of wow just kinda fell in my lap , and after working a little trade it was basically free. We left a few hits with our friends when we saw them, and they spent the next day spun also. It was their first time, which was fun to facilitate. I love being able to share and spread some love 
They said they literally had the best time of their lives, which was a pretty great report. Oh yeah, and the moon the other night when we were tripping was ridiculous to say the least. It was soooo bright, and there were some awesome clouds. 

I try to use my head though. Its always kept me out of any real trouble. Getting the motorcycle a few years ago was prolly one of the stupidest things I've done, but I would not be were I am if that hadn't all happened. I'm still trying to figure out a job I can get into and actually enjoy. I'm gonna need alot more experience before the glass blowing will be paying any bills. I've got till February to figure it all out, and actually start working. 

How did your interview go?


----------



## RL420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Long time no see thunder, got any grows going?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 13, 2014)

Always got plants going man . The latest pics are a page or 2 back, but all is going real well. I've got about 42 flowering right now, a mix of clones from my moms and tester plants for Sin City seeds. Those are starting to bud up real well now. 

Soon I'm going to be starting a batch of my "Sin-D99" that I breed last fall to try to find something special. I've also got a clone from the Sinmint Cookie father of that strain that I"m gonna cross with a few of my other strains as well. Its all ready to flower, but I wanna give the females a week or so head start to try to ensure I get some good viable seeds. I'm planning on pollinating 4 other strains with that male, which will give me 5 total crosses. That will give me more seeds then I'll be able to work for along time. 

I'm also working on an idea to try to get more space, but I don't know if or when that will pan out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Man i need to get with you and see if the fairy can fly so of that magic dust my why. I have a couple of plant that would love it. I bet i would do real nice on the cut of blue moonshine i picked up. 42 is a lot of girls i layed out the shelves last night and the new room will be 48 2 gal plants. I will get new 3 gal bags at some point as they will fit ang hold about 2 3\4 gal of soil in there. Damn a sheet and i would be ruined manlast time i had some was 9 hits new years 2000 in Amsterdam. Boy was that a night to remember


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel like I've asked you this before. You ran the nightmare or crosses?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok guys sorry it took me so Lin to reply. My computer went down the other day and my wife has the phone most if he time. I'm here and alive though . 

Qwiso I ran the nightmare og. It turned out good, but I wouldn't say the couple I had were outstanding so I didn't keep either. I've still got 4-5 seeds to try again though. Did you start yours yet?

So doc did you eat those nine hits all at once? I think that would wreck me too. The most I've ate at once is 4 hits. I normally have a great time with 2-3 though. It's been lots of fun having enough to redose after the first few hours. 

So your gonna be running 48 in the new cab? Nice, gonna be a production box for sure. I'm sure some fairy dust could make it to your BM.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yea i eat 4 rolls that night then found a guy with liquid and took 6 hits. Latter we found a guy with paper and got 3 more. You could not walk three steps with out having a guy try and sell you some thing. Hell yea i bet SM x BM would be some epic hard golfball nugs, and yes i am setting this one up to produce. It will be a big mult strain grow but next roun will be three of the best yeild\dank cuts and see what i can force out of 1 600.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice man sounds like it should rock! I'll get some dude dust collected in prolly a week and a half I just put him back into flower Friday night, just shoot me a pm. All the girls I'm gonna cross have started setting flowers so I think they should be just perfect when he has dust ready.

That's how I've heard Amsterdam was I had a friend that went a few months ago and had some crazy stories. I don't know if I'm adventurous enough for unknown drugs from strangers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have gotten way past that point in life now


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 17, 2014)

I obviously still enjoy tripping  but I'm very beyond doing anything crazy or unknown. I love to party but don't need to experiment I suppose.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2014)

That's A little dissapointing to hear.
Well I've got 3 alien nightmare going and 3 crossed with tga's deep purp. That purp cross smells sooo good. The 1 male smells the best and cause I'm bored I'm gonna hit one of the regular alien nm's with it and see what happens.
I'm moving my grow to a different location currently.
Man my next harvest is gonna be pretty crappy everything is unhealthy. A few actually died cause I haven't watered. I'm just gonna do an open pollination in there with cheese and the flav to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just had a shit yeild because of a move, so i fill your pain. Be safe


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2014)

I wouldn't be disappointed with the nightmare yet unless they are not liking well. Mine were good plants, they grew easily and smoked, tasted and smelled good. I just have/had a lot of different strains going and they didn't stand out above and beyond some others. You might absolutely live them, and your cross is different too so who knows.

Yields have been pretty good here this summer, but I had a few real weak ones last fall into this winter. 

So I'm pretty excited. I may be starting to work regularly at the glass shop. I started learning to do some production and prep work this week. The owner was talking to me yesterday about how I want to get payed. It seems like if I can do a good job I may be able to turn it into a real job.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 22, 2014)

congrats buddy! Networking and hard work always pays off long-term.

I talk with alot of graduating students and I always tell them. Make connections, learn new skills, because you never know when one them will parlay into a good job... maybe career. Doing something you like to do for work is waaaaay better than doing shit you hate.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2014)

That's what I'm saying. It would be amazing to have a job I can actually look forward to going to in the morning. If I can get good enough to produce some hours then He offered me decent money considering it will be under the table.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 22, 2014)

patience will pay off usually. Maybe eventually you are able to do your own thing. Just always stay safe.  maybe you could open a business later in a more "friendly" place. LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2014)

Believe it or not there are actually 2 glass shops here that mainly produce pipes, it's kinda funny considering the area. I still wanna set up my own work shop at my house, but it's really nice being around the other guys and getting to develop some friendships. That's something I've always found hard being a smoker and working in non smoking jobs. It's great to actually be myself 100%.... We'll maybe 85% I still can't share this part of my life with anyone but you guys .


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 22, 2014)

And its best kept that way for now man.  Friendships are tough when you smoke. It limits who you can fully trust. We play in both arenas but always closer with couples who partake a little.... or a lot. LOL!

Thats the nice thing out here. We have a nice group of folks out here and hosting a growers bbq was pretty awesome.  I'm getting some strains from Hyroot soon even. 

9lb hammer
quantum kush
mojos og scottsxjesus
and something he picks...


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol oh sure rub it in. I wish I got to hangout with other growers. But alas your right it's better kept on here .


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not trying to rub it in.....



Too much... lol  I do know how it is under the radar though. Shit... I am still pretty under the radar. Just allowed to gather peacefully here...LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2014)

That is super about the glass shop! I know you have been wanting to do that.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2014)

Great news TC. I have hoped to change careers...this is often
how it can happen. Side money to begin with....

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the good word guys. Guess there's a lot of changes goin around huh. 

New jobs new lights new grow rooms !


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2014)

I am happy to hear that you have a community SG.

Hyroot is a good dude. I see that he has posted at 
ICMag for years and years. (using similar avatar and
sigs has an upside ;0)

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gal-Breeze-Dispenser-Neutralizer-ON10040/dp/B0032JYNRC/ref=pd_sim__1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1GKTCEK4CZY60CX7AP2C
Good stuff.http://www.amazon.com/Ona-Products-ON10047-Breeze-Dispenser/dp/B00CJJ4Z74/ref=pd_tcs_compl_hg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=14EN351S8YW30JP1E9J9


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 26, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I am happy to hear that you have a community SG.
> 
> Hyroot is a good dude. I see that he has posted at
> ICMag for years and years. (using similar avatar and
> ...


He just started a new thread.... Hyroot

Damn,TC where ya at?https://www.rollitup.org/t/hyroots-garden.841336/


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2014)

Been around, just still only have the phone. It can be tough to get it away from my wife. I've actually got a hang full of pictures to post just havn't tried to do it from the phone.

Also been fairly busy the last week or so. Met up with a few friends and did some target shooting this weekend that was a blast. It's only the second time I've made it to the range this year. 

Last night I finally finished m aero cloned too . I got a new lid and recut the holes the right size. I covered the lid with foil tape and the bucket is definitely light proof. 

Saturday night I took a large batch of 21 clones and heavily chopped back the mother plants. Inspire of that I decided to snip a few more clones off each and stick them in the aero unit to see what happens. 

I've got it running non stop which I think is what most guys do. It's just got plan tap water in it for now. I'm prolly gonna change it out today since it ran the first 24 hrs and I didn't wash my bucket first ..... Lol. I'm still gonna refill it with just plain tap water since that's what I normally use in clones. If I have bad results this time, I'll try something else. Thankfully I don't need these clones at all so it's literally just an experiment. 

My male plant will prolly be coming out of the room today to be isolated for collection. It was looking close yesterday but still not quite ready. 

Hope everyone else is doing great. Try to stay cool guys and I'll catch you later on.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 26, 2014)

Congrats,on the JOB.
hyroots 9lb pheno looks great.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 26, 2014)

I have not been to the range in years. Where i am from, i would just go about anywhere and shoot. Now i have to find a range to shoot.

About a year ago i picked a used browning 308 semi-auto and have not fired it yet.

What were you shooting TC?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks beech! I just hope I can make something of it. 

I grew up The same way S&C we could go out back and shoot it was great. Now it's usually 45 minutes to a range. I took out my P22 and my AR this time. We actually were at a friends house in the country so we got to set up.some apples and stuff instead of just paper too .

So far so good with the aero cloner. All the cuts are perky and look great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have shot a sig p22 itis a nice little pistol


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 27, 2014)

I've looked at a few sigs over the years but havn't shot one yet. I really like the Walters I've owned.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have shot 5 sigs and everything from a .17 to a 40mm chain fed automatic grenade launcher


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2014)

I love sig's! I have the SP2340 with 2 barrels, .40 and .357 sig.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2014)

I started off kinda going military, for the dependability, and got
a Beretta 92FS 9 mm and a Mossberg 590.

Then I added some surplus, with an amazing Swedish Mauser
and then a Czech CZ-52 that fires the Tokerev round.

We go target shooting on BLM land....anywhere less obscure and
some turd will pop out of thin air to complain because Guns and
because California.

:0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 28, 2014)

Its all the IDIOTS using guns the wrong way that make the news. I wish common sense was really common... LOL! Did you hear about the little 9yo girl who shot her gun range instructor with and UZI in AZ? I am thinking 12 is the lowest age for hunter safety no? .... maybe no uzi for a 9yo..


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Its all the IDIOTS using guns the wrong way that make the news. I wish common sense was really common... LOL! Did you hear about the little 9yo girl who shot her gun range instructor with and UZI in AZ? I am thinking 12 is the lowest age for hunter safety no? .... maybe no uzi for a 9yo..


Guns are toys bra.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 28, 2014)

I grew up shooting, and I shot guns under 12. But I sure don't think kids belong shooting things like Uzis.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes... No prob w guns. Just people who make stupid choices w them. It is... After all... A death stick. Respect required.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 28, 2014)

So I'm getting my computer fixed Saturday I think. I'll finally post these pics from last week.


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## ayr0n (Aug 29, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I love sig's! I have the SP2340 with 2 barrels, .40 and .357 sig.


I can't own a pistol  Failed the background check even though all my charges were from when I was a juvenile...Tried to run a criminal check on myself and it came up with nothing so I guess the feds can still see charges that have been expunged...fuckers. This is what I was gonna pick up when they turned me down: http://www.jayssportinggoods.com/warrior-soc-45-acp-semi-auto-7-rds-5-bbl-166736


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 29, 2014)

i do not own any hand guns but i do have rifles, shotguns, black powder rifle, and a bow.

All are used for hunting during different seasons of the year. But i do not hunt as much as i used to. i have taken enough game and it is all fun for big game until you pull the trigger, then the work starts.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 29, 2014)

So I went to "work" this morning at the glass shop. We take a few dabs and the boss says to me " so you wanna micro dose". Of course I respond......certainly! We blew glass and hung out till this afternoon. It was great! I made a few pendants and a marble. It was a productive day. Then I came home mowed the lawn and took my daughter for a bike ride. All around great Friday. Hope you guys have had just as much fun.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

micro dose ?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 31, 2014)

A small dose of lsd I would say these were about a half a hit. just enough to feel it but still do stuff


SOMEBEECH said:


> micro dose ?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 31, 2014)

I have done that when testing new species of mushroom.

Enough to get spiritual, but not enough to melt face.

:0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 1, 2014)

I've done mini doses of mushrooms as well. That was years ago when I was growing them. Occasionally I'd just pick a shroom and Munch it down.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 1, 2014)

Woohoo the aero clones are already popping roots. I'll have to look back to when I put them in but I'm thinking it was a week or less.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Woohoo the aero clones are already popping roots. I'll have to look back to when I put them in but I'm thinking it was a week or less.


Good job TC,I made 1 yrs ago,but don't use. You know i'm tinkering with something all the time.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 2, 2014)

It took me long enough to do it, I'm just glad it works. I checked on a few others today and they are doing really well. It's quite possible this may completely replace peat pellets for me. My peat clones are doing good as well, and some are showing roots but they've been in a few days longer and don't seem as advanced.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have to start buildind one. With 45 in one flower room and 10 to 25 in the other it would be nice.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 2, 2014)

The actual process only took me a couple hours. It was the 2 years telling myself I needed to build it that took forever lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just need to start ordering the parts i will need. $ is holding me up right now


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> It took me long enough to do it, I'm just glad it works. I checked on a few others today and they are doing really well. It's quite possible this may completely replace peat pellets for me. My peat clones are doing good as well, and some are showing roots but they've been in a few days longer and don't seem as advanced.


I built a little shoebox dwc with a air stone and pump.
Used just Rain water for the entire vegg,6 weeks.
plant grew fine with no issues! was over 2ft under a T5.
I could not believe it grew so well.The rainwater had a PPM 010.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have done one of those too SB. Now i am looking for larger numbers of cutts to fill my rooms. I think i am going to have to cage the octagon TC


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2014)

OK, now the Octagon is really starting to rock!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dude i cant wait for it to be full of buds.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2014)

I thnk a cage would prolly be a good idea, they are gonna want some support. Looking great though, seems like they are all settling in to the chamber well.

Spent a few more burs behind the torch today. That's about 6 this week, and prolly a few more in the morning. I've been making pendants and learning a lot about working with color. The more time I spend melting the more I want to set up my own work shop so I can keep working when I get home. Atleast I've got a great place to work until then. For now I wanna get a torch and I can set it up at this shop which will mean more time to work. Anyone wanna make a donation  I can guarantee a bad ass oil rig from my mentor if I bring a new torch to the shop ??

Anyway hope everyone is having a great week. I'm gonna be chopping a few plants tonight. I've got a blue Thai, some ultra sours, and a Cindy I think that should be done. I'll get the leaves plucked and then let them dry while I go out of town this weekend I think. I've got my fingers crossed for the peat clones. I'm gonna water them well before I leave and just hope they stay good. I don't share this feeling about the aero clones, I think they are gonna be just fine.

I'll catch you fellas later on prolly.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I thnk a cage would prolly be a good idea, they are gonna want some support. Looking great though, seems like they are all settling in to the chamber well.
> 
> Spent a few more burs behind the torch today. That's about 6 this week, and prolly a few more in the morning. I've been making pendants and learning a lot about working with color. The more time I spend melting the more I want to set up my own work shop so I can keep working when I get home. Atleast I've got a great place to work until then. For now I wanna get a torch and I can set it up at this shop which will mean more time to work. Anyone wanna make a donation  I can guarantee a bad ass oil rig from my mentor if I bring a new torch to the shop ??
> 
> ...


TC,I went to a pawn shop,and I got 2 bottles a set of lines the hole set up,even the carrying case.For 99bucks.
Even has a cutting torch.You already know I have 1 But,I could not turn down that,A steal.

Glad your enjoying the glass work,Hope it all turns out,and you do get your own.
Nothing like doing work you Enjoy!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm gonna be watching for a deal like that on some bottles, hoses and regulators soon. Gonna try to get the torch first. The bad thing is he let me start working on a bigger torch the other day. But now it's gone the owner picked it up, and I miss it already. Which makes me feel like I need to save and get a big enough one to keep me happy .......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

I am setting up the forge here at the new house, but would love to work with glass again


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2014)

My son would love to smith.

Our neighborhood is not all that conducive but I am
thinking of a small forge. He can hammer for a few
hours on the weekend.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yea i had to wait till i moved back to the country.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 4, 2014)

A buddy and I put together a small forge a few summers ago right before I got hurt. I only got to use it twice but it as fun to form the metal.

Got to try liquid LSD today for the first time which was cool. Just had one hit to test to potancy for my buddy. This was regular strength 1 hit drops. He also got some concentrate which is supposed to be 3x dosage. That will be fun to try out when I don't have stuff to do all day. Today was fun though. Blew some glass then took my daughter to the park. Now I'm cooking dinner and getting ready for garden work.

I'm getting all my res's filled and refreshed tonight before we leave town. Then leaving early tomorrow. I hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> A buddy and I put together a small forge a few summers ago right before I got hurt. I only got to use it twice but it as fun to form the metal.
> 
> Got to try liquid LSD today for the first time which was cool. Just had one hit to test to potancy for my buddy. This was regular strength 1 hit drops. He also got some concentrate which is supposed to be 3x dosage. That will be fun to try out when I don't have stuff to do all day. Today was fun though. Blew some glass then took my daughter to the park. Now I'm cooking dinner and getting ready for garden work.
> 
> I'm getting all my res's filled and refreshed tonight before we leave town. Then leaving early tomorrow. I hope you guys have a great weekend.


Bum ba dum,life is but a dream.Take care be safe.I know you will have fun...A TC weekend I need one of those.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

I use to fry like that when I was much younger TC. I have no desire to trip any longer though. Its been a long time anyway... Over 15yrs... Maybe when I retire... LOL. Liquid is the best.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 4, 2014)

Beech you do need a weekend buddy your gonna work yourself into the ground . Since my injury life has kinda been a big weekend. That's gonna be changing fast as I try to get back to working.

It's funny Someguy I skipped the teenage party years. I was pretty strait laced growing up. It's only been the last 10 years that I've been smoking or tripping. This summer is the first time we've tripped more then a couple times in a year. What can I say it's been a lot of fun ! I feel like life is moving in a posative direction. Now to get a few more puzzle pieces into place to build the next step.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 4, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> A TC weekend I need one of those.


<Homer Drool Noise>

Me Fucking Too!

:0)

JD


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 4, 2014)

All this talk even down in the real world, and my bday on monday.
I might have to whip up a batch of "acid"


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> All this talk even down in the real world, and my bday on monday.
> I might have to whip up a batch of "acid"


Nice man. Happy bday. Mines coming. 40th this year


----------



## Javadog (Sep 4, 2014)

Youngsters!

:0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

Old man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Had mine this year son's tenth bday was last sunday and the baby girl's is the 15th


----------



## Baywatcher (Sep 5, 2014)

Happy almost birthday. My 50 is this year, if you like, I can tell you some lies about how great it feels


----------



## Javadog (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh no, decrepitude is as wonderful as it sounds.

Keep your sense of humor.

:0)

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2014)

Baywatcher said:


> Happy almost birthday. My 50 is this year, if you like, I can tell you some lies about how great it feels


Heard that,Bro.Have you lost your ability to read....My arms now are not long enough,to read a book.
Sucks wearing Goggles,on the internet.I will be 54 in Nov.


----------



## Baywatcher (Sep 6, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Heard that,Bro.Have you lost your ability to read....My arms now are not long enough,to read a book.
> Sucks wearing Goggles,on the internet.I will be 54 in Nov.


Around the time I turned 43, I noticed I couldn't read the label on a vitamin bottle -- if I got it far enough away to focus, the type was too small. I had always had *perfect* vision my whole life. I made my first visit to an eye doctor in decades, seriously concerned I was going blind.

Apparently I was just going middle-aged.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2014)

I can still see but I screwed my hearing up real good as a teenager. So by the time I'm your guys age I'm prolly gonna be deaf.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

My hearing is bad too. To many guns and rock music


----------



## Javadog (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh, Gs and RM....yeah, thats me all over too. We do wear 
protection for the ears when out in the desert though.

Now, I have gotten office complaints, for my *headphones*,
from people *down the hall*. Seriously. LOL

Some R&R is simply designed for high volume.

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I can still see but I screwed my hearing up real good as a teenager. So by the time I'm your guys age I'm prolly gonna be deaf.


Lets hope not TC.I do wear glasses in the grow now.The 1k MHs really do make me blind,But so do the Hps.Seems a lot worse now,tho with the new setup.
Are they Bad for you? I know one of you guys know.Have UV Rays I think,don't quote me on that tho.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't think the HID lights are great to look at, but hank fully I'm taller then my light is mounted. So it's not real often I actually get a face full of light. I would really like to get some of hose glasses with the filter. I love the way they work. Now that I typed that It reminds me. I gotta remember to try out my glass blowing glasses I bought and see how thy work.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 7, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I don't think the HID lights are great to look at, but hank fully I'm taller then my light is mounted. So it's not real often I actually get a face full of light. I would really like to get some of hose glasses with the filter. I love the way they work. Now that I typed that It reminds me. I gotta remember to try out my glass blowing glasses I bought and see how thy work.


I try and not look,But I have 10'ft ceilings and redoing and adding another 5x5.I have had to raise them as high as I can,to get stuff bye the other lights.Almost done, so now I can lower them now.Now I wanna make it where there is not so much bending over,I like you are over 6ft.My damn Back is in terrible shape.Not to mention the 2 disc in neck a bulgin.I have to go get a mri or some kinda test from a place called Open Imaging Monday! AHH Shucks,Hate that chit.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2014)

Man I wish I had 10 foot ceilings!! that would be awesome. How did the imagining go? I just got back to town a few hours ago. The garden looked great, all the clones were healthy and happy so it was a great end to a nice weekend with my family . 

I hope you guys had a good one also. 

I finally got my computer back, and working right, so I'll have some pictures up tomorrow. Have a great night guys.


----------



## Baywatcher (Sep 9, 2014)

10 foot ceilings would be badass. Mine are 7 feet, and require some creative light mounting.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2014)

I havn't actually measured mine but I would say about 7. With my tray sitting on the table I definitely don't have tons of height to play with.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dont know anything yet,Someone still has to read it,and then tell my Dr.
Glad you guys had a safe trip.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2014)

I have 8'....and my tent is less than 7'....I have thought of mounting
the lamp on the ceiling.

JD


----------



## Baywatcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine are actually mounted to a 2x4 that is attached to the ceiling joists. With large batwings I can fit under them with about 1" to spare. My tall friends smack their heads constantly...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 9, 2014)

Found some kewl Glass work in Dallas,TC.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2014)

That is sweet Beech, I love real heady stuff like that.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 9, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> That is sweet Beech, I love real heady stuff like that.


What I'm wondering is that glass Tempered or something,like pyrex.....
Seems like it would be real easy to break? I would love to try it,But when I put that last A/C unit in, man my hands shook so bad I had to 2 hand braze,and hold the rods.It was Brutal tho coulda just been the heat.Seems like I do shake a lot when brazing,old age and a lot of hard work.Seem to have finally took me down!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2014)

It actually is pyrex that we use beech. Not the pyrex brand, but pretty much the same chemical composition. Thats why some pipes are so strong, its pretty hard glass.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2014)

*Borosilicate glass*

After Corning Glass Works introduced Pyrex in 1915, the name 
became a synonym for borosilicate glass in the English-speaking world.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 10, 2014)

^^^Yep thats the stuff.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 16, 2014)

MIA....man down!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 16, 2014)

Still around my wife is back in town. My computer is still fucked up though grr. We almost bought a new one then thought this was fixed such a pain.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2014)

First things first TC. Enjoy the time with the Lady.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 17, 2014)

Made a sweet ass dabber today at the glass shop..... Then dropped it......


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 17, 2014)

They come in threes. Male, dabber, what's next?


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 17, 2014)

Computer broke a couple weeks ago does that count as 3?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2014)

Damn, you be have a lot of troubles.Take a break,chill with the wifey and little one.
Thats good meds there family time.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 18, 2014)

Meh these troubles are small. Life is to good to let those get me down. The male served it's main purpose and delivered me "Sin-D99". Which I started last night. I had soaked 10-11 seeds over night and put them into peat pellets. I'm excited to see what comes from them. I've been wanting to start them all summer but had to wait for some room. 

The rest of the stuff is just life. Glass breaks and computers are a pain in the ass  lol. 

We are headed to the park for a picnic while the weather is still nice. You guys have a god afternoon.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2014)

"Sin-D99".Sinmints ?? Don't know what that is....
Still hot here,have fun be safe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cinderella 99 x sinmints he made


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2014)

Which sounds bomb!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cinderella 99 x sinmints he made


Damn.... TY, Real busy here,Guess I need to keep up! SRY TC 
gonna look back.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2014)

. Its starting to come on real good now, rainbows everywhere. Should be a fun afternoon, we are headed to the store, and them maybe to the park for a few. Then back here so I can put my very well rooted clones into some pots. I finally after years bought a grill the other day so I'm gonna grill some food up for my ladies. Then the kiddo goes to bed, and mommy gets to join the party, and daddy will redose., I'm thinking 3 tonight for a good kick, maybe 4 I havn't decided. Any professional advise is welcome..

lol,THATS funny.Good time TC?
Busy Bee!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds like you came into something fun there beech , you find some Lucy? Have a good evening? And as far as redosing goes, if I have enough I've been finding I like to eat more then what I ate the first time. I ate 4 the other night and didn't even feel the desire to redose until it was almost morning.

The SinD99 was an awesome female C99 which I crossed to a strong male sinmint. The male had very vigorous growth and a strong Menthol eucalyptus smell when you rubbed the stem. I was planning a few other projects with that same male this month but it died 2 weeks ago. 

We had a great time at the park. At some lunch, played for a bit then went and did some errands around town. I cooked up some steaks we got on sale, and made coleslaw and fries for dinner. Managed to be in bed by like 11. We had dosed Wednesday night and stayed up so we were pretty tired.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 20, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like you came into something fun there beech , you find some Lucy? Have a good evening? And as far as redosing goes, if I have enough I've been finding I like to eat more then what I ate the first time. I ate 4 the other night and didn't even feel the desire to redose until it was almost morning.
> 
> The SinD99 was an awesome female C99 which I crossed to a strong male sinmint. The male had very vigorous growth and a strong Menthol eucalyptus smell when you rubbed the stem. I was planning a few other projects with that same male this month but it died 2 weeks ago.
> 
> We had a great time at the park. At some lunch, played for a bit then went and did some errands around town. I cooked up some steaks we got on sale, and made coleslaw and fries for dinner. Managed to be in bed by like 11. We had dosed Wednesday night and stayed up so we were pretty tired.


Thats what you said,a few pages back...Whos lucy?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Lucy in the 
Sky with 
Diamonds


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 21, 2014)

Lol I didn't even realize you were quoting one of my posts. I'm so silly. 

I thought maybe you had found some and were having a great afternoon .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 21, 2014)

lmao.Nope thats a quote from YOU!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 21, 2014)

Hehe don't mind me I was prolly dabtarded.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 21, 2014)

So I forgot to update you guys on the seedlings earlier!! There is currently 8/11 that are above ground and have shed their shells . That was great odds for around 48 hours I think. 

Now the extra exciting part at least I thought it was. 2 of the seedlings have sprouted as double headed plants from one seed. Previously I've only seen this twice that I can remember both times from the first pack if C99 I bought. I have to read WAY back in my thread to Varify my findings but I believe it was my C99 mother which originally sprouted as my first double headed plant. 

I found this exciting as it seems to be a direct example of genetic trait transfer. I could be wrong but I'm interested to see if those 2 plants lean strongly towards their mother.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2014)

Trimming up some of the blue Thai from the other night. I tell ya what this stuff makes my eyes water to trim. I still can't really place the smell or flavor but it's pungent.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2014)

That is a _good _sign!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

never had my eyes water from trimming. sounds awesome to me.. LOL. gotta find me something like that someday.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 23, 2014)

It could definitely yield better, but the smoke is great and the flavor and smell obviously stand out.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> It could definitely yield better, but the smoke ist great and the flavor and smell obviously stand out.


I grew some Thai a long time ago,yield was small also but the HIGH was worth it was a special treat kinda deal for me..


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 24, 2014)

My mexican sour will have your eyes watering and your nose dripping on the trim.
Good shit tc


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 24, 2014)

Good to hear from you beech! It's been a couple days . 

Thanks QK I'm sure all those sativas you run are sooo tasty! Seeing you post reminded my I've got a jar of material in the back of my freezer I needs to run .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Good to hear from you beech! It's been a couple days .
> 
> Thanks QK I'm sure all those sativas you run are sooo tasty! Seeing you post reminded my I've got a jar of material in the back of my freezer I needs to run .


Yep,I slept 1 day.....lol Watched Lucy evolve lmao....


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh they are, I love south american Sativa's. Man me and my girl are planning a trip to see her family soon down in Acapulco and other parts of Guerrero, super excited to pick up some more seed stock

Run that shit! Let's see more pics.. Of every thing..if I missed any my bad, I don't come on so often these days


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

You havn't missed any pics my computer has been broken for the last 2 months now so I've been neglecting to post pics. It's a pain with the phone. I'll get around to it though I promise. 

Seedlings are all doing well I think 8 out of 11 was decent germ rate. I'll get pics of them too.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 29, 2014)

Its always something right.
I still haven't bought new equipment after the raid, just been chilling. I won't have a harvest for a good while (hmm I mighta just told twitch about that.. Whatever..)

What you got going right now?


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

Ouch that sucks you got raided. Let's not even talk about that. I try to keep my nose clean and don't need that right now. 

I've got a few of he sin city testers going still. A few of the platinum delight, some Cindy 99s, the blue Thai and the ultra sour. A nice mix if stuff from real indica to heavy sativa. 

I'm very excited to have these seedlings going of the SinD99 since it's my first attempt at a breeding project. A few weeks and I should be cloning them for sexing and pheno selection !


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Its always something right.
> I still haven't bought new equipment after the raid, just been chilling. I won't have a harvest for a good while (hmm I mighta just told twitch about that.. Whatever..)
> 
> What you got going right now?



How bad they get you? If I remember right you are in an "unfriendly" territory. Sorry man.  You guys all gotta stay way on the DL. No trouble for our friends in hostile territory.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol damn it SG I said we weren't talking about that. It sucks being behind enemy lines! 

But yeah we all know rule number one of fight club. Lmao


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Lol damn it SG I said we weren't talking about that. It sucks being behind enemy lines!
> 
> But yeah we all know rule number one of fight club. Lmao



OH shit... sorry man... LOL. I am still pretty insular and I am in a friendly area. never hurts to just be quiet and discrete. Old habits die hard I guess... LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

Meh I'm just playing buddy it's all good. 

I'm not that tweeked out or paranoid...... Least not yet lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm good, I wasn't growing at like my residence. Couple of my friends are locked up at the moment. Lost all my genetics and equipment though. Like I said always something. I'll be happy when I finally get to chill with a good girl and spend money at peace smoking my weed.. 
Sounds good man, keep it up


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

good to hear man!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 4, 2014)

so im excited to share that i bought my first torch the other day for glassblowing! I got a good deal on a bethlehem bravo which I really loved esspecially when i got to try it out. I cant wait to spend some hours on it working! 

garden is still doing its thing like usual, and the Sin-D seedlings are going into pots today! life is good hope you guys are doing good too .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am super jealous i did get my wielder hooked up tis week, and have been making a 12ft curtain rod for some dog kennels this week. Next is a garden entrance\trellis for my house


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 4, 2014)

sweet doc! welding is is fun. i might go put an application in at this local laser cutting/fab shop. my nieghbor works there and told me about a job. honestly im nervous about going back to work with my wrist. its still not right. on the plus side the glass work doesNt seeM to bother it.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats on starting your own kit!

JD


----------



## Scotty Pot Seed (Oct 5, 2014)

I am about to attempt a breeding regiment. Been collecting strains for a while and lost my Headband and Jack Widow due to mites a while back. Was my first time with spider mites so I nuked everything a little too hard.Now I want to start banking my own seeds in case disaster strikes. 

Made up a colloidal silver solution. Played with it before and got some to turn male. Just didn't use the pollen. Should start spraying my solo cup female clones this week. Hopefully I don't botch this. Caution tells me to do one at a time so I don't cross contaminate any pollen. That way I am sure of what is what. I have a Bubba that has been passed around and cloned over so many times it now grows like an octopus and looks like garbage. Still very potent but hoping to like reset it by seeding.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2014)

its cool getting to see what others come up with, with the resent increase in home breeding.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> its cool getting to see what others come up with, with the resent increase in home breeding.


SOME DAMN, Good looking veggers @ the moment.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> its cool getting to see what others come up with, with the resent increase in home breeding.


I just finished a run of C99 S1's LOL need seeds hahahhaaaaaaaaaa! First time selfing! I got a few seeds.... LOL I'm running my first cross of Kosher X Girl Scout Poison. I can't wait. I just flipped my big table today so hopefully in another couple weeks I'll toss them in.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2014)

One of you hunks tell Rosey I said g'night.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 21, 2014)

C99 crosses all around!! 

Hey guys its been a few since I posted in here. Things are going well, just been the same ol stuff mostly. I did finally get a new computer! So a nice photo update really is in the works finally, I know I"ve been saying that for months at this point. But the old computer was unsaveable, so I just got a new desktop. 

The New seedlings are vegging out like crazy and looking great so far. I have cloned 2 of them, and about 3 more are ready to be at this point. 

I've been spending alot more time working on glass the last couple weeks. I worked out a good weekly rate at the shop now that I have my own torch, and its been allowing me to work as much as I can get down there basically. I've got some tubing coming on order this week I hope, and I"m gonna start practicing making spoons for real . Its really been a blast!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

Loving my Spoon,LOL use both ends.... Nice Bro.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 25, 2014)

C99 crosses all around!! No Chit,was sup with that,Is it that good and you guys never
told ole Beech? Sounds like the Skunk #1 that biotch has been with every Dude seed that
has sprouted.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I've been spending alot more time working on glass the last couple weeks. I worked out a good weekly rate at the shop now that I have my own torch, and its been allowing me to work as much as I can get down there basically. I've got some tubing coming on order this week I hope, and I"m gonna start practicing making spoons for real . Its really been a blast!


If i send you a broken one hitter you think you can fix it for me? It is a shroom and i loved it till i bent over oneday and it fell out of my shert pocket. It broke clean sould be easy to fuse back.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 25, 2014)

A new low-pressure, stainless steel lampworking torch designed, the Bravo is a dual-purpose torch, working easily with both soft and borosilicate glass.

bethlehem bravo.Had to google that torch.







One of these gzz,looks very expensive!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2014)

Thats the torch I got, but mine has a different base on it. It wasn't cheap but I got a good deal on a used one,and I'm really hoping it will pay for it self sooner then later . It sure melts glass nice though, I also just picked up a foot pedal that allows me to control the out set of jets but foot rather then having to use my hands to turn it on and off. Its awesome! 

HOnestly Dr. repairs can kinda be a bitch from what I've heard. I havn't tried one yet, but from what I've done I can imagine getting it right would be really tough. I am hoping that I'll have some stuff soon that will be worth sending to a few of my friends though . I need to get more glass.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

I will find it and post it if you can replicate i will buy it from you.it would be a good pice for you to try out.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 26, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Thats the torch I got, but mine has a different base on it. It wasn't cheap but I got a good deal on a used one,and I'm really hoping it will pay for it self sooner then later . It sure melts glass nice though, I also just picked up a foot pedal that allows me to control the out set of jets but foot rather then having to use my hands to turn it on and off. Its awesome!
> 
> HOnestly Dr. repairs can kinda be a bitch from what I've heard. I havn't tried one yet, but from what I've done I can imagine getting it right would be really tough. I am hoping that I'll have some stuff soon that will be worth sending to a few of my friends though . I need to get more glass.


Son of bitch should make Glass for what it cost..
A man needs Good toools to work in a trade,I'm here to testttttyfie.Man, I got so mad, needed damn hand wrench or sockett,and not 1 on two of my trucks there...FIT to be tied.
As im here mimicking what your saying,I feel ya,tho.

O'h and my two spoons are not inline Mister.....Grr coulda warned me.J/K 
But yea,they are not inline there fore when rotated wrong way,well you get the picture.
I just figured they would be,Not sure @ all rt now.I went for Mexican,Yep I said Mexican..... Food. 

Lets just say I dont drink,well I had a few frozen margs.2 to be xact.
Talk soon,someones Bitchin.... oh wait a lot better now.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2014)

Well boys and girls I have some pictures. They are glass pictures but its something . I went to take pics of the garden the other night and the memory was full of halloween pictures.... so my wife has to do something with those. Anyway here are a few pictures of what I've been working on the last couple weeks. OH and also a picture of the hydro cloner that I dont think I ever posted.






























I made another pipe today which turned out pretty nice if I say so myself . Once I get some more glass I'm gonna start really trying to get the pipes down pat! The pendants have been a blast as well though, and it makes it hard to focus all my time in one direction . Things are coming along well though I think. Now I just gotta figure out how to sell some of it.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow. I am not even sure how you moved "this" around inside of "that" 'n all....weird.

And beautiful.

Thanks for sharing!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 4, 2014)

That's one of the neatest things I've been learning. The way the glass moves in different ways, and what sort of effect comes from it. I made another flower yesterday, I'm hoping it turned out nice I havn't seen it cooled yet.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

Soooo I can't believe its been a month since I posted on my own thread, thats crazy. I've been rather busy to say the least. I'm doing my very best to become a professional glass blower, which has meant being at the shop pretty much every day. The last week I've been making 90% just pipes, and they have come such a long ways in just that time. I'll have to get some pics of the latest stuff, but I'm really pleased with hows its going. I have enough done to go and try to sell them for the first time. Thats gonna be an adventure, time to turn on the charm and trim my beard . I've also been doing christmas ornaments for some friends and family. I got my first order for 5 of those last weekend, and have them all finished up. Thankfully that customer wasn't picky, and didn't say to make them one special way, I just got to make what I felt like, and I think they turned out pretty decent. 

The garden is really doing well I think. I've got a bunch of plants to chop tomorrow, should be a good harvest from what I am seeing. I think I'm gonna rename my SinD, as its very confusing to talk about that and Cindy. I don't have a new name just yet, but it seemed logical. The ones that are flowering are doing nice. I can see a few differences in the phenos, one is definitely more stretchy then I want. Another is really impressing me so far, looks like its gonna have some sweet colas on her. I've got 2-3 more of those that are 2 weeks behind so we'll see what they do. Then I have to check I think I might have 1-2 that still need to go into flower with this next batch.


----------



## Baywatcher (Dec 6, 2014)

Glad to hear the glass is going well. It's cold enough here now that I have to really psyche myself up to work in the shop...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

The cold has made it harder to get my wife to drive me to the shop . But she's being super supportive of what I'm trying to do. Really Bay I lucked out on having the facilities to work in that I do. Not to make the shop sound glamorous, but its nice enough, and I have full access to the kilns and tools as needed. I've been paying $50 a week basically for gas, but I am encouraged to work as much as I can. I know I've been burning more then $50 a week in gas with this 2stage, but I'm not gonna complain. Monday morning I should have a case of tube, 7mm, and a few pounds of shorts waiting for me when I get there(if ups is on time ). Gonna be like christmas came early . FYI I'm gonna have prodo for sale if you know anyone looking to buy some, I should have lots at great prices.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

Great to here things are going well. I picked up a c99 and cant wait to flower it. i bet you will have some epic buds from that cross


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Dr. its been sweet watching your stuff change so much the last year. You've got so many nice looking plants and crosses I love it .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks Dr. its been sweet watching your stuff change so much the last year. You've got so many nice looking plants and crosses I love it .


your right there the past year has been crazy!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

One of these days I need to put together a few glass care packages for some of you guys. I wanted to wait till I could make nice looking stuff, so I wasn't sending out janky work. I'm gonna get you guys some pipes, and some pendants for the wives .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> One of these days I need to put together a few glass care packages for some of you guys. I wanted to wait till I could make nice looking stuff, so I wasn't sending out janky work. I'm gonna get you guys some pipes, and some pendants for the wives .


I respect that a lot. I am like that i want to be proficient at anything i do before i try and do it for other people.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2014)

I am glad to know that you are cranking along bro.

Good luck in taking your efforts to the next level.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks JD. I've really wanted to get out of the corporate type jobs I've been working the last 10 years, and this seemed like an opportunity calling to me. When I found the shop I'm at, and the guys I'm working with it really felt like it was time. I honestly think selling the stuff I make might present just as much of a challenge as working the glass, but I've got lots of sales experience .


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2014)

So I got my first smell of the "SinD" last night. The more mature ones are getting covered in resin, and when I rubber a sugar leaf last night I was really impressed. It smelled more fruity then the mom even started out. Really sweet, with lemon and grapefruit notes. The one I smelled was the one I mentioned yesterday that was growing the best so far. I'm thinking it has some good potential to be a keeper. This has made me even more excited to see what this cross has to offer, and I can't wait to see some of the results from the few others have the cross now.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2014)

So my wife told me I can officially call glass blowing my job now, because I made some money back. This weekend I sold my whole case of about 30 pipes and a few dabbers. Then I went to deliver some christmas ornaments a friend ordered, and he also bought the extra 4 I had along for selection . It was a great weekend. 

I got about 7 pipes made today, which was a good start to the week. I am shooting for atleast 30 a week if I can.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 15, 2014)

Thats great news,happy for ya.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2014)

Why thank you very much Sir  its been quite alot of fun!


----------



## Baywatcher (Dec 16, 2014)

That's great! My oxy tankfill system died yet again (Extreme Oxygen and Unlimited Oxygen are scamming assholes, beware), so I'm having a low pressure (100 psi) constant fill built that should be done sometime in early January. In the meantime, I've got half a K-tank left to finish Christmas stuff...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2014)

I've read the same thing other places about those O2 companies its sad. I'm fortunate enough to be working off liquid. I've got to do some ornaments for a couple family members still, but otherwise I"ve been trying to bang out these spoons.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2014)

"This weekend I sold my whole case of about 30 pipes and a few dabbers"

This is fantastic news bro! It would be great to control my own affairs....

Congrats on earning a role you love. 

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you very much JD. I don't know if I can say I control my own affairs just yet, they still seem kinda outta control lol. I sure am working on it though , and it gives me great incentive to get up and get to work in the morning. When I was working retail, it was much more of a drag to go to work. I always did it because thats what I had to do, but its a very different feeling wishing I could work more hours rather then less.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2014)

"great incentive to get up and get to work in the morning"

Arbeit macht das leiben seuss. (spelling?)

Work makes Life sweet.

You are brilliant! 

Now get to work! :0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 30, 2014)

Well I hope everyone has been having a great holiday season ! Its been busy as ever around here. I've got another case of glass filled up to go sell. Since my last post on here I"ve harvested 2 batchs of plants. I took down 8 blue thai plants about 2 weeks back, and sunday night I took down 4 platinum delights, and the last female seeds C99 that I had running. I also took about 20 clones, and put another of the "Sin-D" plants into flower. I'm pretty excited about this one, its been vegging longer then planned, but looks so robust I that I went ahead and took a 6 clones off it and I'm flowering the mom to test it out. I chopped the mom back to a 8 top mainline basically, we'll see what happens. I took a few pics of this "Sin-D" plant(number7) as I cloned it, and also I took a couple of the SIN-D(number2) that is already about 5-6 weeks in now. I definitely think she is gonna be a real winner, she is already looking like she is trying to finish up, the smell is outstanding, and she's coated in resin. I'll let the pics speak for them selves though. 

Sin-D (7) I'm really impressed by the structure and smell the veg plant has. It is definitely a different pheno from the #2 plant, and this one looks to me to lean more towards the fathers side(sinmint). The picture is actually of just one of the tops I cloned. The plant had 6 tops like that.






Heres the veg tray with all the freshly rooted clones, and about half the moms chopped back. They are all small now after finishing up that night.






Heres a couple pics of the batch of bluethai I took down the other week. 











Heres a shot of the flower room from the door.






These shots are of the Sin-D #2 thats been flowering for about 6 weeks. I'm really pleased with this plant so far. It grows so nice.











This is the top with and without flash. Personally I think she is really looking close for only 6 weeks.











Last but not least here is the last C99 for the now.






I've also got a couple glass pics for ya. This is the case of pipes I sold the other week. Theres a few pendants in there to but those didn't sell.






This is the first side car I made packed with some blue thai. It was sort of thrown together but i'm pleased and it smokes good for a first try.
















OH yeah just found more pictures, anyone want some qwiso? I can't remember what that batch was made with but it was pretty and yummy!










Hope you guys have a safe fun New Years!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn ThunderCat your glass game has exploded since the last time I browsed your thread. Very nice man. Plants looking lovely too! Good work!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn from famine to fest on the pics! I love all of it, everything looks right on bro


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks a bunch guys. I've been at the glass pretty much full time the last few weeks, I'm really trying to build my skills to the point I can support us. So far my buyer has been happy with my quality, i just need to get my production up to full speed to be able to pay the bills.

Pictures may have been lacking, but I"m trying to make sure the garden still gets the attention it needs.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2014)

Great post up there TC! Your machine is really running on
greased wheels these days. I am very happy for you.

Amazing buds. 

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks JD, I love to share when I remember to .

Happy New Years Guys!!!! I know I'm a few hours early but I'll be tripping later and don't know if I'll remember.....


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2014)

Ha ha ....safe travel! We'll be here.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2014)

Hehe, the journey is lovely as always . Guess I'm still around atleast kinda.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe, the journey is lovely as always . Guess I'm still around atleast kinda.


I dont think that shit makes its way down here
Old lady might like a go at it dont know. We used to eat shrooms together


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2014)

My old lady sure enjoys . She has always loved tripping. Happy new year guys!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

[QUOTE thundercat, post: 11190986, member: 74465"]My old lady sure enjoys . She has always loved tripping. Happy new year guys!![/QUOTE]
Happy New Years


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2014)

Right back at you both!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Right back at you both!


Oth


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2015)

That sure is pretty I love the fresh life in the new growth.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> That sure is pretty I love the fresh life in the new growth.


It is one i got from jd in cali. I would love to ge that blue thai you have and put some of these top shelf sativas together for us. The sin99 is looking great. It should be some real top notch plants in those beans


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 1, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> That sure is pretty I love the fresh life in the new growth.


happy new years TC. whoever said your glass skills have improved was right. nice work bro. cheers and warm wishes to the fam in 2015.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2015)

I've got some high hopes for these beans for sure just from this first little glance I've got at the genetics. I've also got about 4 beans I should start that were a bluethai cross. I'm 99% certain the "father" was hermie pollen from a powernap plant I was removing because of said hermie issue.

Thanks very much Alien I hope the best for your 2015 as well .


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 1, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I've got some high hopes for these beans for sure just from this first little glance I've got at the genetics. I've also got about 4 beans I should start that were a bluethai cross. I'm 99% certain the "father" was hermie pollen from a powernap plant I was removing because of said hermie issue.
> 
> Thanks very much Alien I hope the best for your 2015 as well .


is that still the "doctor" in your avitar? isn't that what its name was?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2015)

You are correct 10 points! The Dr doesn't see tons of use these days, but it has served us well over the last few years.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2015)

How ya been bro...Been real busy here and then sick as a dog.Nice glass work there.. Ladies r killin it.
Holla,at me sometime.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm doing good Beech nice to hear from you buddy. I've been stayin real busy to, but thats not a bad thing when your having fun.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2015)

."Shakeshead" True that.You remember the Solo cup..you entered well see's like ole bird dog found a pic from ICmag.
.






40gs


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats pretty damn impressive thats for sure. How are your Sin-D's doing buddy?


----------



## giggywatts (Jan 5, 2015)

howdy thundercat and beech, hope yall both had a great new year. peace


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone!! The new year is off to a pretty good start so far. Been having a great time working on the glass and in the garden. I harvested a hand full of plants tonight. I took down 5 of the plants formerly known as tester #5. This plant was from my last batch of Sin City testers. It seems to be a nice mix of the parents from what I've grown, and read. From what I can tell Sin city hasn't given it a name or moved forward with it, so I'm going to be calling it "thunder kush", it seems to resemble its socal master kush heritage alot. 






Tonight I also harvested the first plant from my first breeding project . I gotta say I'm ecstatic about this plant. The smell over powers every other plant around it, and is just so lovely. Its got hints of vanilla, berry, and sweet candy, I can't wait to see what its like once its all cured up. The buds turned a lovely shade of purple, but I don't know if thats from getting a little chilly last week. We'll see how the clones turn out. I'm going to be calling this plant "Sin-D Snacks" from here on out. 

Sin-D Snacks (C99 (f) x Sinmint Cookies (m))
Flowered for 8 weeks





















Thanks for taking this journey with me guys it sure has been a blast, and this plant makes me feel like a proud daddy all over again.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2015)

Had a good day workin at the shop today, just got home. Time to check on the garden, smoke a blunt and eat some dinner.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Garden is checked blunt is smoking now i just need some dinner
Looks great and i bet it smokes just as good!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks buddy I sure think it might . Hope your dinner is/was good. I had some ham sandwiches with some smoked spirl sliced ham, very delicious.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2015)

TC, your babies are beautiful!

Congrats on making something new, and something very special
by the look of it. Those are both lovely...but the color of your new
breed is fantastic. 

Thanks for sharing!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2015)

Ty very much JD, I hope the color is genetic and not just from getting chilly for a few days. I'd really like to get these beans in a few peoples hands and see what other treats are hidden away in them. This was just the first 10 beans that I"ve tested.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

damn TC That is hella nice looking. Good going on your first cross. looks fire!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks man, I can't wait to try it. 

Made 6 more pipes today, and headed out tomorrow to sell everything again hopefully.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Ty very much JD, I hope the color is genetic and not just from getting chilly for a few days. I'd really like to get these beans in a few peoples hands and see what other treats are hidden away in them. This was just the first 10 beans that I"ve tested.


You know my hands are down to find the funk!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2015)

Well the sales trip went prefectly, emptied my case again. The shop owner seemed really impressed with how the product is looking for only my third case. I got 3-5 more for most of my pipes this trip which was sweet. Now I gotta get back on the torch and make some more. 

I started packaging up a few glass care packages. Should get them sent out this week. 

Yesterday we smoked a little bowl of the Sin-D Snacks. There wasn't much fluffy stuff on the bottom of the plant, but there was a couple pieces that dried faster then the other buds. The flavor blasted me in the face, I was grinning from ear to ear. I really can't put a finger on the final flavors yet, but it seems to have a nice mix of the mom and dad in it.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2015)

Great news on the receipts TC.

On the flavor of the baby too!

Cacking on my first bowl...I get to wake-n-bake today.
(gonna get riiiiiipppped! ;0)

Have a great day!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2015)

It's been a great day indeed Java, hope your wake and bake went well . I'm enjoying a bake and bake right now.....smoking while baking cookies . I spent part of the day at the shop got another 5 pipes done today so not bad. Enjoy your saturday night. Mines gonna be cookies and a movie I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

If you have net flix check out The Boy With The Cuckoo Clock Heart it is crazy ass shit!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2015)

That's funny Dr, my brother recommended that movie a few weeks ago. I do have netflix so I'll have to remember to actually watch it lol. 

I love the cartoon Rory, my buddy said yesterday he can picture Jerry up in the clouds playing along. I'm fairly certain that we will be going for the saturday show. I'm supposed to give him the money on monday to mail in for the tickets. So as long as I can keep selling glass between now and then its good to go. I'm pretty excited it will be my first big show like that, and I figured it would prolly be a good one .


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 17, 2015)

oh.... Thundercat is still around  awesome


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep still around . I don't always post real regularly, but I try to stay on top of things. Enjoying some coffee and another taster bud from the Sin-D Snacks this morning. Hope all is well in everyones world.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2015)

Evening everyone . So I shared some of the thunder kush with my buddy, and he flipped out all day about it. Going on and on about how pretty it was. As far as I know he doesn't know I grow it, it "comes from a friend" so its always fun hearing what he has to say. I had another good day at the shop today, got another 6 pipes finished. TIme for dinner and a blunt. I'll catch you guys later on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Evening everyone . So I shared some of the thunder kush with my buddy, and he flipped out all day about it. Going on and on about how pretty it was. As far as I know he doesn't know I grow it, it "comes from a friend" so its always fun hearing what he has to say. I had another good day at the shop today, got another 6 pipes finished. TIme for dinner and a blunt. I'll catch you guys later on.


Haha the old i get it from a friend
I know that one. It would be nice to say at the end thanks man


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah its the age old dilema. Just gotta take it to heart and try not to smile to much .


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 20, 2015)

what is cool too, and along the same lines.....

Is when you breed a strain that everyone loves, no one knew came from you, but everyone knows who is growing it that is not you, and every time they give them praise they are giving you praise. Different kind of knowing look, from my friend to me, but much easier to smile big and let it be seen- with no one knowing who the breeder is, and most smokers dont care.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2015)

Very true! I havn't had that exact situation YET, but my Sin-D Snacks beans are finding a few very special homes. Then I will feel like a proud poppa with babies all over the world .


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello boys and girls! Having a great saturday at home today. Been working all week, and made another glass sale so its been a good week. Thought I'd drop a picture of the latest stuff, and a shot of what I was smoking lasting last night.





Some Ultra Sour






And some ultra sour in my new sherlock I made. It got a tiny crack in it so I'm gonna keep it. Should still last till I drop it .


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hello boys and girls! Having a great saturday at home today. Been working all week, and made another glass sale so its been a good week. Thought I'd drop a picture of the latest stuff, and a shot of what I was smoking lasting last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man really digging that sherlock in the top left there, and that blue spoon on the bottom left-nice work! been thinking about getting a couple more pieces to add to my collection.

You make bongs? I definitely would like a sherlock like that one, hit me up for prices- you in Cali?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks alot man. I'm not making bongs yet, or even mini rigs. I've only been making pipes about 3 months now really. I'm not in Cali, or any other legal states so I'm not really trying to sell on/through here. Someday I'll figure out a way to make my stuff available to any that would like it. In the mean time, my suggestion is find someone like me local to you. There is lots of glass blowers in Cali, so I know you could find a local guy and get exactly what you want rather then going through a shop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2015)

Looked great TC! I looked on eugene craig's list and there was only one torch on there. Thee was a shit load of clones though


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2015)

Man there was a bad ass torch on the lampworking site this morning. It was almost 3k though ha! Torches come and go fast, its one of those things that once you have the money if you watch a few places every day you'll find one in a week or 2. My shop mates girlfriend just bought him a torch. It took about 2 weeks to find the right deal, but they hooked up pretty good. Got the same torch as me for about the same price.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2015)

That is really professional work TC. So fucking cool! LOL

Enjoy the buds bro.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you very much JD . Some of it looks better in pictures then it did in person, lol but its getting cleaner and nicer every day I think.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2015)

No shit...it shows. Blaze that trail baby!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2015)

Its harvest time again tonight. I've got 8-10 plants coming down I think, a little of almost everything I run.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 7, 2015)

still growing shrooms? Been thinking more and more about getting a shroom run going.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2015)

Man I really wish I was, I miss those fuckers. A buddy of mine just told me the other day that he did a batch so I might try some of them soon, but I don't think I'll be able to grow them at this location. I don't really have any where good for it.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Thunder! I haven't been on a while, nice to see you picked up another skill and your still going strong. I hope you and the family are well. Nice glass, you are the MAN!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey bleedsgreen how you been man. The family and I are doing pretty well. Garden is doing well, and life is pretty decent. The glass has been tons of fun, but takes alot of time thats for sure. I'm getting faster though which = more profitable .


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2015)

Had a nice weekend with my wife and daughter. Went out for dinner and went bowling tonight which was fun. Back to work tomorrow . I need to do some work in the garden too. More plants ready to come down, and I need to do some cleaning before I get the next round ready to go in. Always a cycle .


----------



## Javadog (Feb 15, 2015)

Enjoy the ride Bro!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

TC Thanks bro! Very Nice Pipe.  Wife loves the pendant. I loaded the pipe up with fireballs, bubble hash, and some oil for its native voyage. 

@jigfresh forgot the beans but I will get them. 

heres some shots:


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 24, 2015)

Woohoo! looks like a great maiden voyage . I'm so glad you got it, and like the stuff. Which pendant did she end up with, I wasn't sure who got what from the whole package. It makes me so happy getting to share something with all you guys. 

as for some garden news.... I harvested the other night like planned, but still havn't done my clean up and prep for the next round. They are going in this week at some point so its gonna happen. I'm gonna have to get a pic for you guys, but I'm really excited about my last SinD Snack pheno I have flowering. I've talked about it before, the plant has much more indica dom growth, definitely leaning towards the fathers lineage (Sinmint cookies). The nodes grow very tight, and the branches are very sturdy to support some real bud mass. As its flowered its only gotten more interesting. The smells remind me exactly of the purple SinD Snack pheno I'm already keeping. Its got a bit of the C99 fruity funk but with a distinct note I've found in both the Sinmint, and the platinum delight that I think might come from the bluepower parent. Anyway this pheno seems like its going to yield noteably, and is also just packed with nice fat trichomes. Its roughy at about 6.5 weeks and I'm guessing its got about 2 more from the looks of her, but I"m not gonna rush it theres no hurry. I'm pretty excited anyway I need to find a way to get both of these phenos tested so I've got an idea what I'm actually working with.

Oh yeah I also am supposed to have a "legit" ohio deathstar clone once my buddy gets some cuts off his new cut kinda deal lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

Well... I didn't make it through the maiden bowl. LOL it was before bed but right after 4 dabs. I bought a rig setup this weekend. Its a glass bong with a quartz nail/dish insert. Works great. got the bong, nail, and a torch for under 140. I wouldn't do them all the time but once in a while its fun. I still prefer flowers in the volcano.  I love glass though... even if I dont use it all that often.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice man, thats a decent deal. I love hot nail dabs.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2015)

It is clearly technology, applied to the concept of dabbing. :0)

I need to get one too. One of the dedicated rigs will be nice,
but it will have to be something that I can just stick in the bong
for now.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2015)

My first nail set up was just a basic "drop down". It went in my regular bong and held a nail. It was only like $50 and came with the nail, I loved it. It worked great for almost a year before I decided to spring for a dedicated dab rig. Thats nice to have too cus it doesn't get smelly like a flower bong will.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yea a dab rig would be really nice. I would make oil again if i had one.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2015)

I was glad I got it. Its smaller so I don't have to drag out my whole bong to take a dab.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

I want one of theses


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2015)

Those are sweet little rigs, droplets I think they call them. Anything revere is pricey.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2015)

Ha ha, so I finally got all my cleaning done in my room last night. Clean trays, clean stones, clean resevoirs, and almost clean pots . I put 9 clones and one seed mother into flower as well. It was the "thunder kush". Its been vegging for many months, and really seems like it is almost trying to auto flower. The only thing I have left to do down there is put my rooted clones into pots, and take more clones off my very over grown mother plants.

Well I'm off to melt some glass Ill talk to you guys later.

Peace TC


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Ok guys, so I've been around for a couple months. I've been enjoying all of your grows, and planning my own newest grow. I've finally managed to get to the point I can start up. I recently got some genetics from a friend, and I thank you. Yesterday, and today I picked-up the better part of my supplies. I'm gonna post some pics of the early stages. I'll be adding more over the next few days, as I put this all together.
> 
> 
> The Setup- I'm am going to be using a DIY tent, that will be 8'L x 6'H x 5'W. This tent will be made from 3/4" pvc for the frame, 6mil heavy duty plastic, and once i pick some up, I will cover the inside of the plastic with mylar, or some other highly reflective coating. I will also be building a seperate veg box, which will be mostly for clones, until they are a couple weeks old. For now, I am going to use the main tent for veg until I need the second location. I have a 1000w HPS lamp which I will be using, mostly for flowering, but I may veg under it for a period of time. I have also built a DIY light that will be used for my clones, and possibly for a mother plant or 2. This light is made from 8, 20-26w CFL bulbs. The reflector is made from a sheet of cardboard which I spray painted with chrome paint. It didn't really get very reflective, so once I get my mylar, I will be lineing the reflector with that.
> ...


All sounds great cat, I would just go with a smaller- HID lamp (250-400w) for veg, instead of that "ghetto-blaster"  full of little CFL's. You will be able to grow right from seed through veg and then flower under your 1k HPS. They will veg much faster under HID lighting. Save the fluorescents for your clones.


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so the first one is of the part of my basement I will be using to grow. then I have a couple of the light I built, and will be using for my mothers and clones. I will also include some pics of my beans, and some supply pictures. I can't wait to show you guys some bud porn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely set-up CFL's ~ Great job cat !


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2015)

It sounds like you are vegging in the flowering location, what with
airstones and such....

I wanted to add that I looked "thunder kush" up on seedfinder: nothing

What can you tell us about the breed?

Have a kick ass day!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey guys nice to see you! Indica it seems like you started at the beginning, which is sweet, but you might notice it was like 6 years ago . I've got much more recent posts with some pics just a couple pages back. If you do keep reading from the beginning though there are some real treats along the thread. I spent about 6 months growing mushrooms which is in there, as well as all my growing along the way. Its funny you mentioned my DIY CFL set up, I'm still using that same light. It is my primary clone light currently and has ran perfectly for the last 6 years. I have replaced the bulbs a few times, but thats it. 

Whats up JD!! The plants that had the air stones got them when I transplanted them into 5 gallon grow bags, and under the 1k light. They vegged for a few weeks like that before I switched them to 12/12. I liked the air stones, it was really a simple way to aid air to the medium. I am pretty sure it made a difference on the plants that had it, but it wasn't a clone run so its hard to say for sure.

As far as the "thunder kush", thats what I'm calling one of the phenos I got from the tester run last year. So far I havn't seen a name given to the cross by Sin City and its the only pheno I kept. Its Power x Bluepower I think it might lean towards the master kush lineage.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2015)

Blue = good Power = good ...sounds good. :0)


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hey guys nice to see you! Indica it seems like you started at the beginning, which is sweet, but you might notice it was like 6 years ago . I've got much more recent posts with some pics just a couple pages back. If you do keep reading from the beginning though there are some real treats along the thread. I spent about 6 months growing mushrooms which is in there, as well as all my growing along the way. Its funny you mentioned my DIY CFL set up, I'm still using that same light. It is my primary clone light currently and has ran perfectly for the last 6 years. I have replaced the bulbs a few times, but thats it.
> 
> Whats up JD!! The plants that had the air stones got them when I transplanted them into 5 gallon grow bags, and under the 1k light. They vegged for a few weeks like that before I switched them to 12/12. I liked the air stones, it was really a simple way to aid air to the medium. I am pretty sure it made a difference on the plants that had it, but it wasn't a clone run so its hard to say for sure.
> 
> As far as the "thunder kush", thats what I'm calling one of the phenos I got from the tester run last year. So far I havn't seen a name given to the cross by Sin City and its the only pheno I kept. Its Power x Bluepower I think it might lean towards the master kush lineage.


Great Job TC, I actually really like the way you got those CFL's arranged. Always a pleasure watching you work, bro


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe King that did go through my mind. All I can do is try. I will see if there are any temps on the adhesive, that might make a differance. Also the size of the tent might make a differance, I don't know man. Do you guys have any better ideas on how to affix the reflective material to the plastic other then adhesive?


-Try using carpenter's heavy-duty staples, or just go the easier route, with some plain thumb-tacs.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2015)

I ended up just duck taping panda film onto a pvc frame for that first grow tent. It actually seemed to work pretty well. My room is all wooden walls now, and I have panda film stapled everywhere but the floor.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

Man we made it and I got a new pipe today


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2015)

Sweet you guys are there and safe glad to hear it!! New pipes are sweet as well . Whenever you guys have an address your package is still sitting on my kitchen table ready to go out .


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2015)

I am very glad to hear that you made it fine Doc.

Very generous, as usual TC.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Sweet you guys are there and safe glad to hear it!! New pipes are sweet as well . Whenever you guys have an address your package is still sitting on my kitchen table ready to go out .


Cool I had to get a detox so I got some glass. I will get a pic up as soon as I can.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 12, 2015)

I try JD, sharing my glass with people I like/love is far more rewarding then just selling it to a shop. I was so excited when Jig took one of my pieces to Spain . 

I need to get a picture up of a couple things I've done in the last week. I've been stepping out of my comfort zone and trying a few things.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey fellas, just wanted to stop in and say hi . I've been working up a storm, and not taking pictures of anything lol. I need to fix that, the garden is coming into spring nicely. The plants are really happy, which makes me happy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I try JD, sharing my glass with people I like/love is far more rewarding then just selling it to a shop. I was so excited when Jig took one of my pieces to Spain .
> 
> I need to get a picture up of a couple things I've done in the last week. I've been stepping out of my comfort zone and trying a few things.


Yeah man would love to see what you're working on, it's crazy how far your skills have come in such a short time.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks man, its been super fun, and I've had a great place to learn. I'll take a picture of my case before I sell it tomorrow, and a few of the nicer pieces.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2015)

Ha ha ha! Sell them as fast as possible...take photos as 
you go, when you can. Good luck Bro!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2015)

I hate feeling like I need to sell some of them. Theres been a few that I"ve wanted to keep, but really I don't need any more, I have no where to display any of it.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2015)

Well most of it sold. A few of the nicest ones I wanted more for didn't go this time, but thats alright Ill try hustling them in Cleveland tomorrow when I"m there. 

I still need to cut my next batch of clones, but I think they are gonna root fast. The mothers are looking really healthy and ready to be cut.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2015)

Healthy mother make healthy babies. Good luck and congrats
on the sales.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks buddy, I need some healthy babies, winter always produces slow clones for me. Now that things are warming up again, everything is moving along so much better. I really can't wait to have a fully climate controlled room some day, A/C, heat, CO2 ahhhh what a dream.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2015)

Vert....Hydro...for me the list goes on. LOL Some Day!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2015)

yeah I still really wanna try a stinkbud style aero system. That will be in the next build I think.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 28, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> yeah I still really wanna try a stinkbud style aero system. That will be in the next build I think.


He makes it look so damn easy


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm working on a system for a friend right now. I don't know how far it will develop, but it will be interesting to see.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, he does. That string turned into a search that took me to his 
thread here TC.....a very cool thread, thanks for the tip on that one.

I am reading the thread over, but if you know the post where 
he covers his NFT setup then please post it here.

I want to try something like that.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2015)

"They are standard 4x4 PVC fence posts" I think that I found it. 10Q!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep standard fence posts, 1/2" pvc pipe, some fitting and some ezcloner sprayers. Its a really simple system. THis page https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/page-496 has all the designs on it. The flower system in the design is his smaller one, but all you would have to do is make it longer everything else is the same. Honestly though the smaller ones might be perfect for you JD since you are working in a tight space. ON this page https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-3-stages-of-flower.533650/page-4 Superstoner outlines his nutrient schedule. He's been running these rails for years now, and dialing it all in really well.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey - look what dumbass finally found your thread!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

I do this all the time Mo. There are about 20 more
threads that I need to stumble into.

TC's pointer to StinkBuddy was cool. I am already 
thinking about repositioning the tank into the middle of the run.
Then it could fit into my 4' tent.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2015)

Well hey there Mo, nice to have you . I've been saying it for a minute already, but I'll get some new pics up pretty soon so you guys can see where things are at.

Thats one of the neat things about a system like that JD. You can take the basic design and mod it to fit your space.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2015)

Morning everyone! Hope your all having a happy Shatterday . Nothing real special going on over here this morning. Just having my coffee and dabs for the morning then off to the shop to put in some hours melting. 

This current batch of clones is looking good, more then half have roots coming out of the cubes. They should be ready to pot up in a few days. Things grow so much better in the spring .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

They do grow better! My garden always suffers a little in the winter.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2015)

Low temps make things tend to go dormant.

Good luck with the melting TC. I am sure that you will rock it.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol I never ended up leaving the house. My wife wasn't feeling good, so I hung out here to help out with my daughter. We just went for a bike ride around the neighborhood. Heres a few pics I finally uploaded of some recent glass work.

A spoon I did this week with a turtle on the end. The shell is a multi color honeycomb.





Here is a lumpy space princess pendant(from adventure time) that I made for my wife/sale






A honeycomb style pendant I made a few weeks back






I also made my first lined tubing a few weeks ago. I made the rainbow tube, and then made these sweet sherlocks from it, and a spoon that I kept for us.






And last but not least here are some skull pendants I've been doing. I've been having fun putting various hair styles/horns and such on them. The brown one has rams horns, and I did one the other day with a beard and mustache but don't have a picture.






Well there's alittle of the fun I've been having. I've got a case of pipes my wife is supposed to take pictures of before I sell it. There's a bunch in it I was really happy with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Lol I never ended up leaving the house. My wife wasn't feeling good, so I hung out here to help out with my daughter. We just went for a bike ride around the neighborhood. Heres a few pics I finally uploaded of some recent glass work.
> 
> A spoon I did this week with a turtle on the end. The shell is a multi color honeycomb.
> 
> ...


Fucking right bro! Your shit is coming on great man!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2015)

for real. That's some pro looking stuff tcat. Hope the wife is feeling better. Give the little one a kiss for me. I'm flying home right to see my ladies for the first time in over 6 weeks. I'm probably about over your head right now. Look up and wave lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, I think some of these have been my best yet. 

Its kinda funny Jig I just heard a plane go over when I read that . I hope you have a great visit with your girls man, give em lots of hugs for us! Sorry to hear I saw you've been having some headaches at the farm. Any luck getting things figured out yet?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2015)

ah man... Its all meant to be with the developments over in sunny Spain. We found a new place in the same town. Same price but way better set up. I love the new place and it feels so right. The old place was lush, really nice place, but it never felt right to me for a second, and you know how I am with feelings and shit. I really think its all coming into focus now. I'm super stoked to head back, although it wil be toght leaving the Mrs and babe again.

and you know what's funny, I thought Spain was all warmth and sunshine, bit it rained for 8 days strait a few weeks back. Definitely not expected.aside from that though its been bright and warm as anything. I have fucking old man sun spots / scabs on my balding head. way too young for this shit haha. I need to basically wear a hat at all times outside. I got a damn sunburn on the backs of my hands. Didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 11, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Lol I never ended up leaving the house. My wife wasn't feeling good, so I hung out here to help out with my daughter. We just went for a bike ride around the neighborhood. Heres a few pics I finally uploaded of some recent glass work.
> 
> A spoon I did this week with a turtle on the end. The shell is a multi color honeycomb.
> 
> ...


Solid bro. Wow, you got some skills. 

My dogs named Jake after Jake The Dog  Shar Pei Boxer cross he's wrinkly and saggy skinned awesomeness


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

My wife said you know this is mine right
 
Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> My wife said you know this is mine right
> View attachment 3393276
> Thanks!


Wow that's gorgeous.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Wow that's gorgeous.


yea TC rocks! Just got here today


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm really glad to hear things are actually turning out better then planned then Jig, that's awesome. I do know how you are about feelings so its cool that this new place really hit the spot. 

Woot I'm glad it made it all in one piece, and that you guys like the stuff. I tossed in the extra stuff for the non smokers in the house . Did you also find the straw tube?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I'm really glad to hear things are actually turning out better then planned then Jig, that's awesome. I do know how you are about feelings so its cool that this new place really hit the spot.
> 
> Woot I'm glad it made it all in one piece, and that you guys like the stuff. I tossed in the extra stuff for the non smokers in the house . Did you also find the straw tube?


Yes sir and I will have one as an outdoor scog and should be fun!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sweetness just wanted to make sure, I didn't know if I had packed it well, the straw was kinda small.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2015)

That is really beautiful and fun work TC. 

You are learning new techniques. Keep pushing it! :0)

I am happy that the Spidey Sense is giving the all-clear Jig.
Safe travel getting back into place. 

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2015)

THanks alot JD, I keep trying to push and try new stuff. At least one day a week, I try to step out of my comfort zone and work on some new stuff.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2015)

Morning everyone, its a gorgeous 68 degrees and sunny here today, looks like its gonna be a great day . I'm just having a bagel and some hash coffee and waking up then off to the shop for the day. Took my daughter to the park for the first time this year yesterday, she had a blast it was a nice afternoon. Not sure what we are doing the rest of the weekend yet, we might be partying tomorrow for bicycle day, or perhaps wait till monday and just celebrate 420 in style . Hope you guys all are having a great weekend at the BBQs and Cup if you made it to either.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 18, 2015)

You have a great weekend Bro!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 18, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You have a great weekend Bro!


Same to both of you! BTW. Wife is in love w Jilly. Lol! I need a cut if you still have her around. Wife is for sure a tga fan.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 18, 2015)

That is great. I want you two to enjoy that.

Count it to replace the fuzzed out shit. LOL

Take care all!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! I still need to try some TGA one of these days. I've had at least one strain that was crossed with a TGA plant, but thats it I think.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 18, 2015)

Jack The Ripper seems to be the Wellspring.

Well, that was Space Queen, wasn't it?

That was an amazing cross.

JD


----------



## SupaM (Apr 18, 2015)

Man, I missed a Lot! Stellar glass work and garden, TC! Sup, All! ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey man, glad to see you. Thanks very much, things have been going pretty well. The glass and the garden are so much fun.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 19, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hey man, glad to see you. Thanks very much, things have been going pretty well. The glass and the garden are so much fun.


Glad to be seen, brotha! When you get a blunt smoker scoping out your glass, you're on point! I own 4 pieces, one which I just dropped  and rarely touch them, but that Sherlock tho....dope! May have to add one of those. It's look like a simpler deal for a glass novice like me. Your thoughts? ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 19, 2015)

First let me say I'm primarily still a blunt smoker when I smoke flower. I only have kept about 5 of the pieces I've made that were worth keeping. I don't smoke bowls very often any more, I mostly dab during the day because its quick and easy. At night my wife and I still love sitting down to have a blunt and relax. That being said I absolutely love sherlocks man . I actually just made myself one that I intend to keep. Last year a VERY talented glass blower taught a class at the studio I work in. The other day I found a left over piece of tube that he had made during that class, and my shop mate let me use it to make a pipe . It turned out really nice, and it feels kinda special to me so it isn't even dirty yet lol. I also just made a "puff the magic dragon" sherlock on friday. I'll take some pics of them both once I get it home so you guys can see them.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey TC awesome glass work, and that sindysnacks looks stellar too!

Maybe riu won't un-sub me from this thread again... I don't get it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 19, 2015)

Lol thanks bud . That happened to Jig a while back too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> First let me say I'm primarily still a blunt smoker when I smoke flower. I only have kept about 5 of the pieces I've made that were worth keeping. I don't smoke bowls very often any more, I mostly dab during the day because its quick and easy. At night my wife and I still love sitting down to have a blunt and relax. That being said I absolutely love sherlocks man . I actually just made myself one that I intend to keep. Last year a VERY talented glass blower taught a class at the studio I work in. The other day I found a left over piece of tube that he had made during that class, and my shop mate let me use it to make a pipe . It turned out really nice, and it feels kinda special to me so it isn't even dirty yet lol. I also just made a "puff the magic dragon" sherlock on friday. I'll take some pics of them both once I get it home so you guys can see them.


We still love blunts but I want to pay you to make me a dab rig with the health stone. I hit one this weekend and loved it.something like this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2015)

I want something like this with a bad ass honeycomb like your pendant. Also two pendants with silicone wax holders too would be great. Take your time but yea!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

HAPPY 420!!!!! ​
I'm gonna have to buy one of those health stones, and see what size they are and how they fit so I can figure out how to make them. They look simple enough, but if there is one thing I've learned about working with glass, its not usually as simple as it looks . I've read really good stuff about how they smoke. Kinda the same deal with the silicone containers. I've seen pictures but havn't seen one in person. Could you tell if they were attached with some adhesive, or just press fit into the glass Doc? 

Yesterday I made my first Hunter S. Thompson tribute piece. My wife came up with the idea. Its a pendant/dabber that is shaped like a fly swatter, with a bat attached to it (ie. fear and loathing). It was a ton of fun to make, and I think turned out pretty nice I think. I made most of it on a tiny little hand torch with a flame about 3/4 of an inch long. It was pretty neat, I felt like a surgeon .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

Look to just fit in the pipe, but they are great to hit a dab. I love the fly swatter idea! Take your time with it and I can work it in to the finances in a couple months.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

I know the health stones are pretty much just fit by size and shape, they have that taper on them. Once you get a little oil in there they stay put. I saw the pendant on your page which gave me an idea on that too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I know the health stones are pretty much just fit by size and shape, they have that taper on them. Once you get a little oil in there they stay put. I saw the pendant on your page which gave me an idea on that too.


Right on man! I know you will kill it!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2015)

Yep already un-subbed me lol happy 4/20 TC


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol hope your enjoying WHodat! I've been celebrating all day  ...............I suppose I celebrate all day everyday. WOot 420/24/7!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2015)

420247365! Woot! Yeah I'm well baked


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm working on it. I did take canna coffee and this morning. Had to work though. Dab a dab a do time.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice glad to see you guys enjoying the festivities. I'm actually celebrating 4/20 and bicycle day all in one this year. Its been a fun ass day , and should be an even more fun night!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hell yea guys! Happy 420!
Been smoking PapaPayne out on some gg#4 I came home with


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2015)

Dude, a bro is visiting....post that URL for the NFT Tube tech with
all the PVC pipe again....if you see this! :0) LOL


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2015)

I found it. We got to talk about the possibilities. Thanks again 
for pointing to that. :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2015)

Wut uuuup TC?! I see doc got some of those Cindy snacks about to go, will be watching that


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Dude, a bro is visiting....post that URL for the NFT Tube tech with
> all the PVC pipe again....if you see this! :0) LOL





Javadog said:


> I found it. We got to talk about the possibilities. Thanks again
> for pointing to that. :0)
> 
> JD


Hey buddy sorry I just saw this, glad you found what you needed. I'm actually working on helping a friend set up that aero/nft rail system. He is about 2 weeks away from the first plants going into flower so we gotta hussle and get the rails built. If it all keeps going well for him, I am seriously considering finally giving it a try. To do it right I really need to run a second light though, and I've been avoiding that from the beginning. I suppose if I wanna step up my game I gotta do it though.



whodatnation said:


> Wut uuuup TC?! I see doc got some of those Cindy snacks about to go, will be watching that


Whats up Whodat? Yep I was excited to see him get those going. There are a couple others that you might see some SinD Snacks from. I hope everyone finds one of these purple phenos I have.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hey buddy sorry I just saw this, glad you found what you needed. I'm actually working on helping a friend set up that aero/nft rail system. He is about 2 weeks away from the first plants going into flower so we gotta hussle and get the rails built. If it all keeps going well for him, I am seriously considering finally giving it a try. To do it right I really need to run a second light though, and I've been avoiding that from the beginning. I suppose if I wanna step up my game I gotta do it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Whodat? Yep I was excited to see him get those going. There are a couple others that you might see some SinD Snacks from. I hope everyone finds one of these purple phenos I have.


I am hoping for a nice girl like you had. The pics looked really great.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Nice glad to see you guys enjoying the festivities. I'm actually celebrating 4/20 and bicycle day all in one this year. Its been a fun ass day , and should be an even more fun night!


LOL... I always found it perfect how 4/20 comes a day after bicycle day. Just perfect.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2015)

Its a great way to start the spring off!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2015)

Give the third eye a good old squeegee


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2015)

"They's only 15's but I keeps them clean"......name that quote!

Yeah some fresh air, sun shine, and some doses make for lots of fun. I can't wait till the mushrooms start popping up all over, its one of my favorite times of the year.


----------



## SupaM (May 1, 2015)

...ok, they 10's, but I keep 'em Clean tho.... -Mike Epps, Next Firday


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2015)

oh sorry lol, here I am mis-quoteing things. But thats what I was going for.


----------



## Javadog (May 2, 2015)

I managed to Google it up. :0)


----------



## SupaM (May 2, 2015)

I saw that fool live about a month after the movie, and was out of voice from laughing so hard! ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2015)

Hey guys, hope everyones having a nice mothers day with your ladies! My daughter and I made breakfast this morning, now its just gonna be a relaxing day around the house.


----------



## Javadog (May 10, 2015)

My son is downstairs making bacon and I am supposed
to get down there to make waffles. Gotta go!

Have fun TC!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hey guys, hope everyones having a nice mothers day with your ladies! My daughter and I made breakfast this morning, now its just gonna be a relaxing day around the house.


Sounds nice we are going to keep working on the kids club house most of the day.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2015)

I've got some gardening to do later on. We are snuggling and watching a movie right now .


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow its been a month to the day since I posted in my own thread, thats sad. Thankfully its only for good reasons. I've been staying very busy, and have been spending much less time "playing" on the internet, and more time working. The garden is looking fantastic, its about 75% all Sin-D snacks plants right now with some platinum delight and blue thai mixed in. The plants have been yielding well, and I'm really impressed with the buds. 

I've been spending more and more of my time at the glass shop. Though the hotter it gets out the less fun it is to be inchs from a torch . I've been trying out some new designs, and pushing my limits alittle. I've got a new sherlock I finished yesterday that I"ll try to remember to post, which embodies much of what I've been learning. 

All in all life is really good. My wife and daughter are both doing well. I've got a couple little tomato plants going in the back yard, still no real garden yet though. So I just wanted to stop in and give a little update. 

Hope you guys are all doing just as well!!! 

Peace TC


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 10, 2015)

Glad its going good TC.  Its been hot out here already too. cool at night though. Stay well man.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2015)

You too bud I hope things keep going well with getting that new house your working on .


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 10, 2015)

We are e-signing offer docs in just a bit. If it is accepted then the house will be ours. I believe it is a 10'x20' x 10' tall shed in the back that will be converted into a grow room. I hope all is good and right and this goes through. It will be an awesome place for us.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 10, 2015)

ATB, SG, TC! Best Wishes!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> We are e-signing offer docs in just a bit. If it is accepted then the house will be ours. I believe it is a 10'x20' x 10' tall shed in the back that will be converted into a grow room. I hope all is good and right and this goes through. It will be an awesome place for us.


That is great to hear!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2015)

I am happy to read that you are prospering TC. Carry on!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Glass on!

Here are some pics for your thread:
















Cherry Pie going in the ground:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> We are e-signing offer docs in just a bit. If it is accepted then the house will be ours. I believe it is a 10'x20' x 10' tall shed in the back that will be converted into a grow room. I hope all is good and right and this goes through. It will be an awesome place for us.


That sounds like an awesome shed right there! I got my fingers crossed for you bud!

Thanks for adding some greenery to the thread Mo, it needed it. Those girls in the ground are gonna be beasts it looks like!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 11, 2015)

Mo, that Cherry Pie tho! That's gonna be a beast for sure! ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2015)

Did some garden maintenance tonight, changed the reservoirs, and washed a bunch of grow rocks yay!! But the plants are looking steller so I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2015)

Recycling materials is an important step. Congrats. :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2015)

Woot so I made my first rig this week! It turned out great, 10mm joint, about 8 inchs tall, all covered in silver fume, with an in-cycler and 4 hole inline perc . My wife is taking pictures today so I'll get them posted ASAP. I'm really happy been on cloud nine the last 2 days. 

Thankfully the garden is doing equally as well. I just took another batch out, and put another batch in to flower. Clones are all rooted and ready for pots for the next round . I think I'm gonna pop a couple seeds I found randomly in a blue thai plant last year, see what I find.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2015)

That sounds great! You had any luck with making a health stone pipe?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2015)

I honestly forgot to get the stone to take measurements off of. I will try to get that back on my list. Today I made the pieces for another rig, just need to put it all together monday.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice man! Glad you are doing so well! . Hopefully closing on the house July 16. Can't wait to have a place of our own. I have a shed there with 9*20 interior dimensions. Already thinking about the grow room that will go in that sucker. . 

Take care tc!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 22, 2015)

It is good to see you rocking it TC, and you too Doc. Keep it up!

:0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2015)

Just got back from Chicago! Had a great weekend up there, and enjoyed the fireworks. I didn't get to the dead concert, but I did manage to meet up with a few RIU members there were also in town. We had a great time, and almost go thrown out of the hotel for smoking dank joints . I can't wait to do it again! So far I've met a hand full of you guys from here and you've all been the absolute greatest people!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2015)

Hoo hoo! Sounds like a high time bro. 

I am stoked for you.

Carry on. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Just got back from Chicago! Had a great weekend up there, and enjoyed the fireworks. I didn't get to the dead concert, but I did manage to meet up with a few RIU members there were also in town. We had a great time, and almost go thrown out of the hotel for smoking dank joints . I can't wait to do it again! So far I've met a hand full of you guys from here and you've all been the absolute greatest people!


Right on! I have met some great folks of of Riu too.
From Miami, to San Deigo, to Seattle, and all over in between


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah it was a ton of fun!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey TC - Sounds like a blast! Chi-town is fun city!

Question for you - are these mites?





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2015)

lmao good one Mo. If you've got bugs that big you better evacuate!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

Hope you're enjoying the summer Thundercat. Haven't seen you on in a while. Been watching for some more epic glass work pics


----------



## SupaM (Aug 19, 2015)

Saw the coolest pipe and thought of you TC! Tommy Chong posted what looked like a six shooter chamber loaded with bud on FB! Only thing, it wasn't glass...ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys summers been good to me!! Things have been moving along nicely with my glass work. I"ll have to get some more pics for real soon. I always say it but havn't followed through lately sorry....

I've been having lots of fun with my daughter, and we've taken a few nice trips. We just got back from a trip to the mountains of Tennessee, it was a loooong drive, but we had lots of fun getting to see some family for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hell yea sounds like fun. We got to visit family in west TN on the way here. I cant wait to see the new glass man.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Saw the coolest pipe and thought of you TC! Tommy Chong posted what looked like a six shooter chamber loaded with bud on FB! Only thing, it wasn't glass...ATB!


a good friend of mine has one, the six barrels holding bud rotate. pretty sure its made from an actual revolver.

anyway had to share...toodles.
good to see ya around tc...and everyone else


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah I've seen those six shooter pipes. There was a couple kinds of rotating bowls when I went to the cannabis cup a a few years. Its a neat idea, so you can pack up different strains or just have multiple bowls ready to smoke.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2015)

Only problem is when you smoke the first three and pass out lol.

Hope you are well dude. Hannah's been rocking chloe's clothes almost every day. Thank again man.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2015)

All is great buddy! I really hope the same is true for you .


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey TC! I enjoyed catching up on your thread. Glad to see you're still here and doing well.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys!! I know I know its been forever!!! I think about you guys every time I am in my garden, but just havn't been spending much time on here. I've been really focusing on trying to improve my glass skills, which means being on the torch as much as possible. Things are going really well though. I've been able to sell pretty much everything I am making, including the new oil rigs I'm doing now. I've been having a ton of fun learning new styles and techniques. 

My garden is doing really great as well. I'm still running my platinum delight, and the blue thai. I've also got both of the phenotypes of my Sin-D snacks going still. I just finished a run last night of some seeds I found in a nug a few years ago. It was a neat grow, but not something I decided to keep. 

I hope all is continuing to go well with everyone else. Keep spreading the love!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2015)

I remember last year in the summer when you were wondering whether you should get into glass blowing. I'm so stoked for you it's worked out so well.

Good to see you around buddy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2015)

I know how it is to have no time. I only peek in here and there these days. Also glad you are doing so well!! Take care man.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)

I have wanted to work with glass since I was a child and watched the artist at Disneyland make beautiful figurines. It helps that I am also a major pyro!

Post some pics of your work and of your shop. 

Please tell me more about this Blue Thai you speak of!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 19, 2015)

Good to hear All is well TC! I'm still gonna "commission" a piece from you one day...I just need to settle on a style as I don't use my glass often. Head shop idiot sold me a huge steamroller, even though I said I was a glass novice lol bout coughed up a lung with that thing...it's on indef hiatus. ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the positive vibes guys . It's pretty cool feeling like I'm actually living how I want instead of just working for the corporate machine like I had in the past. I've said it before that this is the first time in my life I've enjoyed going to work. 

Mo the Blue thai is from dinafem. Its blueberry crossed with a think a thai landrace. It has never had big impressive buds, but has a nice high, and a crazy smell and taste I can't even describe. Its make my eyes water before while trimming it.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Sounds amazing!

Ace Purple Haze clone from Java is still hanging in there and has a few seeds where I pollinated:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like shes budding up well. It sure has been a long one. I love watching you guys all run the same clones in different rooms or in this case yard.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

I didn't show this girl the kind of love I normally bestow upon my garden. It has been a rough year. Mother nature did most of the work. I tried to screw it up where I could.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats all we can do right


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

I need to get the screen room finished for my food crops and then I can build my dream lab for medicine! Then it will be magic time!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hey guys!! I know I know its been forever!!! I think about you guys every time I am in my garden, but just havn't been spending much time on here. I've been really focusing on trying to improve my glass skills, which means being on the torch as much as possible. Things are going really well though. I've been able to sell pretty much everything I am making, including the new oil rigs I'm doing now. I've been having a ton of fun learning new styles and techniques.
> 
> My garden is doing really great as well. I'm still running my platinum delight, and the blue thai. I've also got both of the phenotypes of my Sin-D snacks going still. I just finished a run last night of some seeds I found in a nug a few years ago. It was a neat grow, but not something I decided to keep.
> 
> I hope all is continuing to go well with everyone else. Keep spreading the love!


Good to hear that you are busy and happy bro. 

I look forward to catching up with what you have happening.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Nov 22, 2015)

Mo is showing me the way...I tried that PH first, in a tent.....didn't
finish up properly...will try it again.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2015)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!! I hope you all have a great day and some great food. I'm headed to spend the day with my family(wife and daughter) and my glass blowing family. The foods gonna be dank, and the days gonna be fun!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving TC


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2015)

You too buddy hope your family has a great day!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey TC... happy thanksgiving to you and the whole fam.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks buddy it was an awesome day!! We just got home, and I can say without a doubt it was the best thanksgiving we have ever had. The food was amazing and the people were too !!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

That's an awesome combo! Happy holidays tc!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks buddy it was an awesome day!! We just got home, and I can say without a doubt it was the best thanksgiving we have ever had. The food was amazing and the people were too !!!


We just had the best one ever too.  It's so great to make such awesome new memories. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey guys I wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 2015 was great to me, and has been leading my life in an awesome direction. I'm starting this year off way ahead of where I was last year by pretty much every measure in my book, and that is a huge win. I'm hoping to make this year even bigger and better, with a few projects in the works. 

Obviously I havn't been making time for RIU for a while, but I want you all to know I think about you guys all the time. I really appreciate everything that you've all brought to my life in various ways. I'll be around checking in and keeping an eye on things. I love seeing what you all do, it inspires me to keep pushing and trying to improve. 

With that I'll leave you with a Cheers to 2016!! May your gardens be green, and your hearts and lives full of love!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2016)

Right on. Glad ur well man. Keep at it. Sometimes we need breaks from the Internet. DOING is quite awesome. . Wish you well buddy.



Thundercat said:


> Hey guys I wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 2015 was great to me, and has been leading my life in an awesome direction. I'm starting this year off way ahead of where I was last year by pretty much every measure in my book, and that is a huge win. I'm hoping to make this year even bigger and better, with a few projects in the works.
> 
> Obviously I havn't been making time for RIU for a while, but I want you all to know I think about you guys all the time. I really appreciate everything that you've all brought to my life in various ways. I'll be around checking in and keeping an eye on things. I love seeing what you all do, it inspires me to keep pushing and trying to improve.
> 
> With that I'll leave you with a Cheers to 2016!! May your gardens be green, and your hearts and lives full of love!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2016)

We are so stoked for you Bro.

We are happy to keep your seat warm. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2016)

Right on bro! I am glade you could mark the year as a win. I wanted to tell you thanks for inspiring me to get set up to do glass again. This is the first real setup i have had and it is so fucking great i love it 

Well not when my shit breaks like the cobolt oil rig i was making last night with a 4 hole perc and 14mm female fitting


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks fellas!! 

Yeah Doc, shit breaking can really make your heart drop some times. I've got 2 rigs I'm working on right now that I've got my fingers crossed about.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh, those last few moves are beginning to sound pretty dang stressful. :0)


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2016)

Think: JINGA! (but without the fun)

The further you get, the higher the pressure mounts.

I will stop now.

:0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2016)

It can totally be that way some times JD. The last rig I've been working on is all done for my part. The guy I work with is going to do some work on it as well, and make it into a collaboration, so now I just gotta pray he doesn't break it, lol. I made made favorite spoon yet today. I'm actually gonna take a picture to show you guys I think.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2016)

Awesome. Please do. Carry on bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope the soon didn't break as you took the picture 

Beautiful words back for new years. I lag and had only just read them.

I'm glad to have you in my life too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2016)

All you guys in fact. We're lucky to have such a great bunch of friends.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Jig! It didn't break, I just havn't actually uploaded the pictures onto the computer. I've actually finished 2 other rigs since that one, and that one isn't quite done just yet. I think it will be tomorrow finally. All 3 have turned out better then I could have hoped honestly. Its really fun being able to begin to translate what I am thinking about directly into form.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks Jig! It didn't break, I just havn't actually uploaded the pictures onto the computer. I've actually finished 2 other rigs since that one, and that one isn't quite done just yet. I think it will be tomorrow finally. All 3 have turned out better then I could have hoped honestly. Its really fun being able to begin to translate what I am thinking about directly into form.


Got to get us some pics bro! I blocked my glass shop trailer up today and am rearranging my kiln and shelves as I get it wired back up


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2016)

I know I do, I'm bad what can I say. My wife pretty much always has the phone.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

No sweat man. You are living life and that is awesome. If ur ever coming this way u better let me know though. I do want.to commission a rig sometime. Maybe one from each of you two skilled gentlemen. . I wish I had balls as big as docs. Lol. I hen I would fill my whole garage. 



Thundercat said:


> I know I do, I'm bad what can I say. My wife pretty much always has the phone.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2016)

Right I'm so jealous of some of your guys new set ups. Your tent is looking bad ass SG! I really really wanna set up another light, but I don't really have the space. I might kinda be able to make the space, but my wife is REALLY against me pulling any more electicity. So I'm gonna take it in baby steps. I'm gonna upgrade my electric and get my rooms on independant circuits finally. Perhaps fanagal the extra room by moving some walls around at the same time, and then some day get another light burning when she isn't looking . 

SG you can guarantee if I make it out west I'll be getting ahold of you brother! I don't know how my wife would feel about the idea, but I would love to just take a tour of the west coast stopping off to see all you guys along the way . Baja to portland or somthing crazy like that.

As far as glass work goes, hit me up anytime you'd like bud. We can figure something out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Right I'm so jealous of some of your guys new set ups. Your tent is looking bad ass SG! I really really wanna set up another light, but I don't really have the space. I might kinda be able to make the space, but my wife is REALLY against me pulling any more electicity. So I'm gonna take it in baby steps. I'm gonna upgrade my electric and get my rooms on independant circuits finally. Perhaps fanagal the extra room by moving some walls around at the same time, and then some day get another light burning when she isn't looking .
> 
> SG you can guarantee if I make it out west I'll be getting ahold of you brother! I don't know how my wife would feel about the idea, but I would love to just take a tour of the west coast stopping off to see all you guys along the way . Baja to portland or somthing crazy like that.
> 
> As far as glass work goes, hit me up anytime you'd like bud. We can figure something out.


I fill you on the power in outlaw states. I had a 2k limit on myself because Louisiana has shity jails.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep, I've always kept it to my 1k in flower, and i veg with cfls. I actually just had a talk with my wife about the whole thing. She is open to the idea of me taking down the 1k and putting up 2 600s, I wonder if I could just talk her into letting me put up a 600 with my 1k . Really I would love some LED panels like Someguy has been building. I feel like I would get awesome growth and canopy coverage if I basically spread 1k watts of LED over my grow area. Sadly they are pricey so until I've got alot more money, or I find some generous doners I'll be sticking with HID for flowering.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Yep, I've always kept it to my 1k in flower, and i veg with cfls. I actually just had a talk with my wife about the whole thing. She is open to the idea of me taking down the 1k and putting up 2 600s, I wonder if I could just talk her into letting me put up a 600 with my 1k . Really I would love some LED panels like Someguy has been building. I feel like I would get awesome growth and canopy coverage if I basically spread 1k watts of LED over my grow area. Sadly they are pricey so until I've got alot more money, or I find some generous doners I'll be sticking with HID for flowering.



You have skills. I can walk you through it and show you on here too. I know you could build your own cheaply. It would be worth it. Running 1k of cob would be an upgrade in lighting without the increase in electric bill. You could event build a 500w panel and then have that and 600w hid for a while. 

Im running half my tent with 800w of cob but will be 1000 in a few months. Then Im running 1400 on the other side of hps. The led side does not look bad at all. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

OR even better lets build some cheap led vero10 vegg bars to replace the cfl. @Mohican can attest to thier efficacy. He is testing them. Doubt he will want to give them back.  Im kinda hoping he likes em that much anyway. LOL he just might need me to make him a custom panel to fit in his cupboard.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2016)

Hehe, honestly I love my little cfls hoods that i made. I am still using my original one from over 6 years ago now. I am interested in replacing my t5 at some point though. I love the growth from it but I hate replacing bulbs every 5-6 months at $10+ a piece. I'm about to order some, I found them for like $2.75 a piece if I buy a case. Anyway LEDs would be nice there for sure. 

From the growth I've seen on here from your plants SG, I'm sure I'd be pretty happy with the cob even in flower. It looks like you are getting great intensity, and coverage. I'm sure my plants would benefit from light over the whole canopy rather then just over the middle primarly. If I move around the wall I'm thinking about It would give me enough room to set up a second flower tray. The second tray would only be 2x4 rather then 4x4, but it would give me enough extra space for 20 more plants. Honestly that would also max out my clone/veg set up as well. I was kinda picturing 5-6 bars with 4-5 cob per bar to cover the space would be killer some where in the 1k-1.2k range. 

As far as building them goes, your right I have some skills, but electrical is not one I'm usually comfortable with. I still havn't even put in new breakers in my house because it makes me nervous. Really I need to just suck it up watch some youtube how to videos and just do it. If I wanna be successful I need to stop making excuses and just do things. If I was to undertake building the cob bars, do you remember about what they cost to put together?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

All depends on the parts used how expensive they are. Lots of variables. How high off the plants do you need the lights? (Headroom). This can determine how big you want to go w your chip. If you can stay 10-12" from the plants In the end of flower go w the bigger chips. I'm using a medium sized vero 18 and get good results. I think they would be better with vero 29. 



Thundercat said:


> Hehe, honestly I love my little cfls hoods that i made. I am still using my original one from over 6 years ago now. I am interested in replacing my t5 at some point though. I love the growth from it but I hate replacing bulbs every 5-6 months at $10+ a piece. I'm about to order some, I found them for like $2.75 a piece if I buy a case. Anyway LEDs would be nice there for sure.
> 
> From the growth I've seen on here from your plants SG, I'm sure I'd be pretty happy with the cob even in flower. It looks like you are getting great intensity, and coverage. I'm sure my plants would benefit from light over the whole canopy rather then just over the middle primarly. If I move around the wall I'm thinking about It would give me enough room to set up a second flower tray. The second tray would only be 2x4 rather then 4x4, but it would give me enough extra space for 20 more plants. Honestly that would also max out my clone/veg set up as well. I was kinda picturing 5-6 bars with 4-5 cob per bar to cover the space would be killer some where in the 1k-1.2k range.
> 
> As far as building them goes, your right I have some skills, but electrical is not one I'm usually comfortable with. I still havn't even put in new breakers in my house because it makes me nervous. Really I need to just suck it up watch some youtube how to videos and just do it. If I wanna be successful I need to stop making excuses and just do things. If I was to undertake building the cob bars, do you remember about what they cost to put together?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

I really think that COBs fit with Veg needs in every way, very well.

I will get some time and dough and then I will revisit this.

TC, how critical is changing HOT-5 bulbs? 

My 4' bulbs must be on their second or third year....


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2016)

When I build my CO2 grow lab, I am hoping to have it decked out with @SomeGuy 's amazing LED lights


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> All depends on the parts used how expensive they are. Lots of variables. How high off the plants do you need the lights? (Headroom). This can determine how big you want to go w your chip. If you can stay 10-12" from the plants In the end of flower go w the bigger chips. I'm using a medium sized vero 18 and get good results. I think they would be better with vero 29.


 I currently have my 1k about 12 inchs from my canopy. I have room to raise or lower it some depending on if some plants end up a little big. I currently know nothing about the various numbers or anything involved in building one honestly. There is the led(is that the panel), a driver and a heat sink for each unit is that right? If I were to undertake this project I can say 100% I want the best option as long as it was within a reasonable cost. So if the vero 29s aren't an ass load more but will provide more penetration/coverage, I want to do this once if I do it. I can't afford for it not to work. I need to build a system that will absolutely yield the same or better then my 1k.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2016)

Just fyi. I have three panels, 150 w each and they are covering my 4 x 8 veg tent no problem. I think I could get away only using two.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been interested in LEDs for a number of reasons, but like most, watch to see others results before making that kind of decision. I have to say, I've been blown away with what many are doing. ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2016)

So I actually have been starting to do some reading about these things. Its pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2016)

Pray do tell. :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2016)

Well I was just reading a little about some of the light intensities of the various cobs. Nothing ground breaking, its just the first time I've looked at any of that stuff.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

Veg room - @SomeGuy LED bar:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Veg room - @SomeGuy LED bar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI safe to be as close as 6" if you want! That bar runs very cool. Hope you are loving them.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice, looking good there Mo, glad you've been liking them as well. I have liked the idea for a long time.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

The plants are loving them!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2016)

That angle is much better....looking at the light themselves ensured that
everything in the frame *but* the lights was black!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2016)

Well these aren't the exact pieces I was talking about a couple weeks ago, but here are some I did last week that turned out awesome. 












Hope you guys enjoy!! I'm off to the shop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Well these aren't the exact pieces I was talking about a couple weeks ago, but here are some I did last week that turned out awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on bro!
I like the Lego one with the illuminati, hell I like the transition piece with the pink lilac. Great shit bro the year on the torch has been good to you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2016)

You see the Revers video on the doughnut Sherlock? I learned some cool shit on that one. Also joe hooked me up with a old gutted light hood I have to add to the shop.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking good TC. Glad life is being good to you! 



Thundercat said:


> Well these aren't the exact pieces I was talking about a couple weeks ago, but here are some I did last week that turned out awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 2, 2016)

Your work advances in complexity TC. It shows. 

(it was good, but it is becoming not-entirely-fathomable :0)

JD


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 2, 2016)

Badass glasswork t-cat


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks guys its been a really fun year of trying new stuff! Just wait JD, things have been advancing faster and faster for me. I've got a few projects on the horizon that are really gonna push my limits.


Doc that lego on the space piece actually spins, and you can stack real plastic legos on it ! The lego, and the dark blue mounts all have illuminati pinstripes on them, and the speckles on the spoon are illuminati frit. I have watched a bunch of the revere videos, I don't know if I saw the donut one though. My shop mate I work with showed me donuts a couple months ago, and I've been having tons of fun with them. Congrats on the hood too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys its been a really fun year of trying new stuff! Just wait JD, things have been advancing faster and faster for me. I've got a few projects on the horizon that are really gonna push my limits.
> 
> 
> Doc that lego on the space piece actually spins, and you can stack real plastic legos on it ! The lego, and the dark blue mounts all have illuminati pinstripes on them, and the speckles on the spoon are illuminati frit. I have watched a bunch of the revere videos, I don't know if I saw the donut one though. My shop mate I work with showed me donuts a couple months ago, and I've been having tons of fun with them. Congrats on the hood too.


Hell yea I picked up some illuminati, alien tech, cobolt uv, English Ivy, and dark multi today
As for the video it is the new one


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice colors . The illuminati likes a soft flame fyi, I havn't worked with the others though. I wanna get some alien tech for sure now that I'm not breaking stuff very often. I've been having tons of fun with gold and silver fume though lately. Been getting some yummy rainbow colors with just fume and clear.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2016)

So I was telling you about making some rigs, and I realized I did have a picture of the last one. I just sold this yesterday actually. Its a 14mm female with a 3 hole diffuser, space tube and green leprechaun.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> So I was telling you about making some rigs, and I realized I did have a picture of the last one. I just sold this yesterday actually. Its a 14mm female with a 3 hole diffuser, space tube and green leprechaun.


Fucking great man! I see you like the doughnuts right now. I like doing the three hole perc myself


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks bud! Yep donuts are fun as hell, the whole shaping on this one was really fun. I'm planning on trying a 3 way some time soon, just been busy. I've been really pleased with the function i'm getting with the 3 holes. I try to position them so that you don't need tons of water to function well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks bud! Yep donuts are fun as hell, the whole shaping on this one was really fun. I'm planning on trying a 3 way some time soon, just been busy. I've been really pleased with the function i'm getting with the 3 holes. I try to position them so that you don't need tons of water to function well.


Right now I am happy with new designs that don't end up with water in my mouth


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2016)

It definitely takes some fine tuning. I havn't really done very many of them, but I've got a great person to learn from in between each one so I feel like they are coming along quickly.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> It definitely takes some fine tuning. I havn't really done very many of them, but I've got a great person to learn from in between each one so I feel like they are coming along quickly.


I start taking some one on one classes next Friday. I am stoked for something other than books and YouTube to learn from


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey tcat... want me to drop a picture of mine on here?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice! 

LOL, I think that you begin to use Industry Terms on me though.

What is a "Leprechaun"? Just a little dude with a pot o gold?

Waking to bake. :0) It is good to not work all the time.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2016)

That's the color it was made with JD, its a really sparkly green color. Glad to see your having a nice saturday. I'm about to head into the shop and get some work done. I've got a class to teach at 6 so hopefully I'll get something good done before hand. 



Dr.D81 said:


> I start taking some one on one classes next Friday. I am stoked for something other than books and YouTube to learn from


Congrats Doc, lessons will really help things make sense. I know I wouldn't be where I'm at without having some help. Watching videos is great, but just not the same. Not to say I havn't learned a ton from youtube. 

Jig I will have to see if I can find a picture I don't know if I took one or not. Your mister camera man though, I bet you'd take a much nicer one then I could . Did you happen to have or find a black light? I almost sent one with the glass but was afraid of sending it through the mail. 

Did you start the Sin-D Snacks?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2016)

Guess what @jigfresh I found some pictures of it! 

Here is a piece I did and sent to Jig a few weeks ago. The whole thing will change colors, and glows with a pattern under a black light! The horn has a DNA pattern made with silver fume inside it as well.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

Holy smokes man. That's super nice. . Putting out some great work these days. Maybe this next harvest we talk about a rig. 



Thundercat said:


> Guess what @jigfresh I found some pictures of it!
> 
> Here is a piece I did and sent to Jig a few weeks ago. The whole thing will change colors, and glows with a pattern under a black light! The horn has a DNA pattern made with silver fume inside it as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Guess what @jigfresh I found some pictures of it!
> 
> Here is a piece I did and sent to Jig a few weeks ago. The whole thing will change colors, and glows with a pattern under a black light! The horn has a DNA pattern made with silver fume inside it as well.


Yea buddy!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Holy smokes man. That's super nice. . Putting out some great work these days. Maybe this next harvest we talk about a rig.


Any time buddy, by then I'll have even more trick sup my sleeves .



Dr.D81 said:


> Yea buddy!


Thanks Doc!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

Cool cool man. . I need to have doc do something down the road too. Glass is way more valuable to me when it's from the maker directly. 

I have inherited quite a few pieces from a buddy who blew glass. I should take some pics of the stuff I still have. I gave away quite a few pieces to folks though. Kept just the ones I liked the most. He would have liked having some.of them passed out. I usually gave buds away w them too.. Lol. Keeping in the spirit and all. 

I'm glad your doing something you love. Makes all the difference.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

I got this one from a friend of Subcool's:








I picked this one up at my local smoke shop:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2016)

I like that rig mo. . Very nice. 



Mohican said:


> I got this one from a friend of Subcool's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2016)

Yep some nice looking glass there bud.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2016)

I haven't found a black light yet... my friend is thinking of getting one just to see the glass in it.  I haven't smoked out of it yet as I want to check it out when it's clean. I'm also scared to death of breaking it. It's so fucking nice dude, and all floors in Spain are tiles. Scary stuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's one more shot of it. Gives it scale. 

lol... my girlfriend was really impressed. Oh... and she wants me to try and find mushrooms for the Morocco trip. Made me think of you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Here's one more shot of it. Gives it scale.
> 
> lol... my girlfriend was really impressed. Oh... and she wants me to try and find mushrooms for the Morocco trip. Made me think of you.
> 
> View attachment 3626344


Really nice shit
I have to get a black light to check out some of the ones i have been making


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> lol... my girlfriend was really impressed. Oh... and she wants me to try and find mushrooms for the Morocco trip. Made me think of you.
> 
> View attachment 3626344


Uh??? Did I miss something. Lol


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2016)

Lol your Gf, I love you Jig . Good luck with the mushrooms, that should be tons of fun I havn't had any in a while, I need to change that. Don't be afraid to break it, I can always make another . They have little black light leds on amazon for like $1 a piece, I use a flashlight I got at lowes what was like $7.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2016)

Glass is somewhat fleeting if you use it often. Gotta enjoy them while they last. Most.of my glass.stats put.away 99% of the time... Lol. I need a display case. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have broken a ton of pipes


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

Stoners and glass! What a great business model. I keep breaking it when I clean it. I need a special mat to put in my sink so when I drop stuff it won't shatter.

I think Jig's definition and our definition of GF are a bit different. He is more like a teacher.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Stoners and glass! What a great business model. I keep breaking it when I clean it. I need a special mat to put in my sink so when I drop stuff it won't shatter.
> 
> I think Jig's definition and our definition of GF are a bit different. He is more like a teacher.


In business it is called " planned opalescence "


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

You crack me up, quack quack!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2016)

I've broken a ton of glass over the years. Anything I spend over $100 on gets used once or twice and then cleaned and put away at this point.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 27, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> I've broken a ton of glass over the years. Anything I spend over $100 on gets used once or twice and then cleaned and put away at this point.


You work with glass you break glass.
What the hells going on man.long time needed a break.
And my mother passed Xmas last yr.
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Beech.

TC is about, but very busy these days.

He will pop in.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2016)

I've been averaging about 1-2 weeks before breaking the little chillums I love. Then I bought a lame ass metal pipe like a month ago and haven't dropped it once. Wtf?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys nice to see you all . I'm around like JD said, just trying to keep life happening. The garden has been dragging a bit this summer because I was lazy with maintenance this spring. So I've been struggling a bit to get by and keep moving forward. My glass progress has been great, my shaping, quality and technique is really coming along well. I won't sell anything I am not completely happy with, so I always try to make stuff as nice as I can, thus I'm not very fast. I need to get faster and/or build my quality to the point I can get paid enough more . I don't usually have any issue selling work, just gotta hustle harder on the torch.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 31, 2016)

Get 'er done TC and good luck!


----------



## 2Beachbum (Sep 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> So sorry to hear that Beech.
> 
> TC is about, but very busy these days.
> 
> He will pop in.


Thanks JD he did pm me.
Also thanks for the concern.
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2016)

So I recently acquired a couple cuts I'm kinda excited about. One is a michigan strain called Lemon Bar, I was told second hand that it was a cross of lemon haze and Girl Scout Cookies. I don't really know, it seems like a nice shaped hybrid plant perhaps a bit on the sativa side. I just stuck a small clone in to flower to try to see what it will do. 

The other one is LSD, which came from the same grower, so I'm hoping its a really quality cut. I wasn't able to check out any of the finished buds for either cut, but I've had other stuff from this grower and its been quality so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 7, 2016)

That is great news.

It is great to have something new and interesting coming along.

I hope that they rock!

JD

P.S. I looked LSD up. It looks to have been a Barney's Farm Cross
of Mazar with Skunk. http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/LSD/Barneys_Farm/


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep I have wanted to run the LSD for a long time. It sounds like a really solid old school cross! The one I started in flower the other day is already looking really happy.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 11, 2016)

Ooooh, that shiny flake takes me back to some odd times. Hrm! :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm doing good @qwizoking . Those bud pictures look killer! Can you do me a favor and take down the other drug pictures please. I'd rather they not even be on my thread, I"m not trying to be a dick. I support weed, mushrooms, LSD but that's about it. I don't judge others for what they choose to do, but I try not to be around any of it.

I havn't taken pictures of my garden in a REALLY long time. Right now its not much to look at. My summer didn't go as planned and now I"m trying to recover.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 12, 2016)

@sunni.....
Its been too long for me to do it, and I can respect his wishes.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2016)

Good looking out thanks bud! You know I didn't mean anything by it .


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2016)

Party on!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2016)

So I've still got hopes for this LSD cut. The first one I harvested did something weird and kinda stopped maturing at about week 5. I assume I must have shocked it hard or something, but it went for 9 weeks and like I said didn't change much after week 5. Anyway the other clones of that cut are looking much better. They were about 2 weeks behind and have continued to grow and mature as would be expected. They have nice density and shape, and seems like decent resin production so far. I'll try them out in a few more weeks. 

The Lemon Bar was the other cut I had picked up. Sadly its way to sativa dom for my garden. I let the very first one I put in finish, but I culled the extra clones I took after they stretched to literally 5-6x their size in flower. The one that just finished was in for 9 weeks, it could have gone one or 2 more, but it wasn't going to make a differance. It didn't like my grow, and so the buds are super airy. There is some decent resin on them so I'm gonna turn it into some yummy sativa oil.

Thankfully the rest of my garden is looking great again. I've got all my clones on cycles, I'm still running the platinum delight, and 2 phenotypes of my Sin-D Snacks I bred. I'm hoping the really cold weather holds off so I don't have heating issues next . So far so good though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> So I've still got hopes for this LSD cut. The first one I harvested did something weird and kinda stopped maturing at about week 5. I assume I must have shocked it hard or something, but it went for 9 weeks and like I said didn't change much after week 5. Anyway the other clones of that cut are looking much better. They were about 2 weeks behind and have continued to grow and mature as would be expected. They have nice density and shape, and seems like decent resin production so far. I'll try them out in a few more weeks.
> 
> The Lemon Bar was the other cut I had picked up. Sadly its way to sativa dom for my garden. I let the very first one I put in finish, but I culled the extra clones I took after they stretched to literally 5-6x their size in flower. The one that just finished was in for 9 weeks, it could have gone one or 2 more, but it wasn't going to make a differance. It didn't like my grow, and so the buds are super airy. There is some decent resin on them so I'm gonna turn it into some yummy sativa oil.
> 
> Thankfully the rest of my garden is looking great again. I've got all my clones on cycles, I'm still running the platinum delight, and 2 phenotypes of my Sin-D Snacks I bred. I'm hoping the really cold weather holds off so I don't have heating issues next . So far so good though.


Good to hear from you bro!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2016)

Here is a pretty picture for your thread I took yesterday


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2016)

That all sounds great TC.

I typically hammer breeds the first time....just hit them with what I can
think of and see what likes what. It is the second run of the ones that
seemed promising that really counts.

My first real sativa rocketed itself right out of my tent. It was ridiculous. 
5-6X is out of control. That is 12/12 from seed space.

Now my Malawi from Ace Seeds only stretched 2, maybe 3, times and
I ought to be taking down my first truly successful sativa in a few weeks.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks guys. Thats a gorgeous picture Doc!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 30, 2018)

Well well well nearly 2 years since my last post thats crazy. I've been lurking around again a little when I get a few minutes. My garden has had plenty of ups and downs in the last 2 years. I've been spending to much time and energy blowing glass, and that has caused me to slack on the garden some at different points. Its still growing alright though, and the glass has come a long ways. 

I'm still running one of the Sin-D snacks phenos, I lost the other mom a few months ago unfortunately. I'm still running my platinum delight also. I've got a couple seedlings/and clones going that the label I put on them said are some "primo bag seed" lol. Honestly they are looking very promising from the early growth so fingers crossed. I've been really trying to get the garden the attention it needs and get things back where I know they can be. 

Life has been a real struggle trying to build a small business, and take care of my family. I hate saying it but its really been rather overwhelming. I just keep telling myself to push forward, and stay posative. I'm hoping things will start to finally pick up once I get my garden back in top shape. I had really hoped to be growing much larger scale by now. Glass blowing was supposed to be a hobby that also made a little money on the side. Now its become my main job and growing shifted to the side and both are just barely letting us get by. I've considered trying to get a normal job again, but we were just getting by then too. I see others progressing and I just can't figure out how to make that leap. I've always worked for what I need and want in life, but I've never been able to achieve anything more then just what we need to get by. Thats what I honestly hate about being self employed. I'm great at doing things, and coming up with ideas but I've never been great at being completely in charge. I would much rather work with/for someone or a team to achieve goals. Even when I was in retail management I liked being the asst manager. This let me manage and do a great job at anything I needed to without all the weight of having to figure out the next step alone. I don't know but I need to figure out the next step or find the right opportunity cus I'm spinning my wheels. 

Glass is amazing but its either an art market which takes time and exposer to get into, or basically a factory production job trying to make things as fast as possible. Sadly I don't think I'll ever be a fast glass blower. While I get faster as I get better, my main focus has always been on making things as nice as I can as well as I can. I'm trying to brand my self as "artisnal" to stand out from the basic production tons of guys do. While I'm doing ok, and I get orders for work, its still really hard to make enough stuff fast enough to ever make a real profit so we just keep getting by. I keep telling myself that if I keep at it I'll get faster and my work will keep getting nicer so I can get more for it but its a tough industry just like weed. There are lots of glass blowers out there, and there are lots that actively under sell the market just to get sales. So in the mean time I am trying to earn mine with quality and trying to keep my head a float.

Anyway, thanks for listening. If you guys have any great ideas or know about any business or job opportunities I'm all ears. I've never wanted to be monetarily wealthy, but it would be really nice to not have to worry as much about how we will fill the fridge or pay the rent.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 30, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> Well well well nearly 2 years since my last post thats crazy. I've been lurking around again a little when I get a few minutes. My garden has had plenty of ups and downs in the last 2 years. I've been spending to much time and energy blowing glass, and that has caused me to slack on the garden some at different points. Its still growing alright though, and the glass has come a long ways.
> 
> I'm still running one of the Sin-D snacks phenos, I lost the other mom a few months ago unfortunately. I'm still running my platinum delight also. I've got a couple seedlings/and clones going that the label I put on them said are some "primo bag seed" lol. Honestly they are looking very promising from the early growth so fingers crossed. I've been really trying to get the garden the attention it needs and get things back where I know they can be.
> 
> ...


Same boat brother, lifes been a lot less fun than back when we all met haha. Myself also skint AF, single dad now its been mental. Good to know you alright man.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 30, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Same boat brother, lifes been a lot less fun than back when we all met haha. Myself also skint AF, single dad now its been mental. Good to know you alright man.


Yeah man you too. Good luck with the kid, they are something else thats for sure.

Seems like this industry has been hit hard by the commercial guys driving prices down the last few years. I'm also not a dealer I'm a grower. So I've NEVER been that guy that knows a bunch of people to flip stuff too. I've always kept my head low and stayed to myself and family to keep the risk of growing to a minimum. Things changed about 2 years ago here and ounces went from $250-300 down to $180-200 and frankly that hurt and it wasn't a quality thing. It was a market thing. I recently went off on a local dealer for fcking up the market. He was complaining about not making enough profit to make it worth the risk of selling. I told him off, because he and one other guy literally were the major reasons the market changed here. Now they are slowing business and everyone wants $225-250 an ounce again, so maybe things will straighten out but I kinda doubt it will last. Someone else will take their spot and fck it up again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> Well well well nearly 2 years since my last post thats crazy. I've been lurking around again a little when I get a few minutes. My garden has had plenty of ups and downs in the last 2 years. I've been spending to much time and energy blowing glass, and that has caused me to slack on the garden some at different points. Its still growing alright though, and the glass has come a long ways.
> 
> I'm still running one of the Sin-D snacks phenos, I lost the other mom a few months ago unfortunately. I'm still running my platinum delight also. I've got a couple seedlings/and clones going that the label I put on them said are some "primo bag seed" lol. Honestly they are looking very promising from the early growth so fingers crossed. I've been really trying to get the garden the attention it needs and get things back where I know they can be.
> 
> ...


Howdy bro it is good to hear from you. Hit me up on ig or dm and i might be in need of a dab rig to give away.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 30, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> Yeah man you too. Good luck with the kid, they are something else thats for sure.
> 
> Seems like this industry has been hit hard by the commercial guys driving prices down the last few years. I'm also not a dealer I'm a grower. So I've NEVER been that guy that knows a bunch of people to flip stuff too. I've always kept my head low and stayed to myself and family to keep the risk of growing to a minimum. Things changed about 2 years ago here and ounces went from $250-300 down to $180-200 and frankly that hurt and it wasn't a quality thing. It was a market thing. I recently went off on a local dealer for fcking up the market. He was complaining about not making enough profit to make it worth the risk of selling. I told him off, because he and one other guy literally were the major reasons the market changed here. Now they are slowing business and everyone wants $225-250 an ounce again, so maybe things will straighten out but I kinda doubt it will last. Someone else will take their spot and fck it up again.


Same thing is going down here, just went legal for personal so market crashed like a little bitch for a minute, next year is going to get rough lol. 

Way I see it time to get into seeds here, any stoner not giving the seed game a go now is kinda stupid IMO. We can grow all these plants but not sell them so seed production makes sense, seed sales are not regulated. 

Looking to get my real estate license though getting older its time to mature nice and easy...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy bro it is good to hear from you. Hit me up on ig or dm and i might be in need of a dab rig to give away.



Right on man I bet we can make something happen. Ive been following you on Facebook for a while now too . It's awesome wAtching your breeding progress!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 1, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy bro it is good to hear from you. Hit me up on ig or dm and i might be in need of a dab rig to give away.


Where my testers at


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Where my testers at


Well seeds were finish cleaned this week finaly. Today we start packing them up. Only had like 100 plants to get through thats all


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey Cat! It is good to hear from you. Very good. :0) 

I dropped my official beaker bong a few months back and I was
back to the pipe that you made for me. I will try to post a pic. 
I fussed with the hole too much but just use a screen with it now.
(It is old like me ;0)

I will read the last few more carefully, and am off to POW time LOL,
but I do know both about not having a nose for profit and having seen
the market get ridiculous in so many new ways. :0)

Good Luck!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2018)

Great to hear from you too Java! Glad that old pipe is still working. I can't even remember what I sent you it was so long ago now. I'm sure we could get you something newer and nicer if you'd like . Last I swung by your thread it sounded like you still had a party going in your garden . 

Doc I've still got some nice Sin-D Snack seeds if you're interested. I'd be proud/excited to have you share some of my genetics in a way that I haven't been able to manage. 

So far I've got seeds or clones to at least 15 growers and I've only seen one finished plant.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> Great to hear from you too Java! Glad that old pipe is still working. I can't even remember what I sent you it was so long ago now. I'm sure we could get you something newer and nicer if you'd like . Last I swung by your thread it sounded like you still had a party going in your garden .
> 
> Doc I've still got some nice Sin-D Snack seeds if you're interested. I'd be proud/excited to have you share some of my genetics in a way that I haven't been able to manage.
> 
> So far I've got seeds or clones to at least 15 growers and I've only seen one finished plant.....


Damn that sucks! Yea i would love another run at them now i am more stable. We have been busting ass this year and we are buying a farm first of the year. Been looking at like 80 to 150+ acre spots with water rights. Going to try for 10 acres of cbd hemp this season and more the next


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn that sucks! Yea i would love another run at them now i am more stable. We have been busting ass this year and we are buying a farm first of the year. Been looking at like 80 to 150+ acre spots with water rights. Going to try for 10 acres of cbd hemp this season and more the next


That's awesome man, sounds like a dream come true! We should put up an extra cabin, and build a glass shop on site and me and my girls will come out and help you work it. 

In the mean time I'll get you some more Sin-D Snacks to play with, maybe when I send you that glass I can send them along.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> That's awesome man, sounds like a dream come true! We should put up an extra cabin, and build a glass shop on site and me and my girls will come out and help you work it.
> 
> In the mean time I'll get you some more Sin-D Snacks to play with, maybe when I send you that glass I can send them along.


Sounds good! We can definitely see about getting you some Christmas money cuz I need to do another giveaway. Hasnt been all peaches and cream either here though. Been doing that recreational farm for two years now including the build-up and as soon as I got all the initial bugs worked out and banged out a good crop. I got fired the day after I got it chopped and i am having to sue them to get paided. Shit that was nov 2 and it still blows my mind


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2018)

Damn man that sucks, sorry to hear. It's crazy how fast it all can change. I know you've got plenty of other new stuff on your plate too.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 3, 2018)

Howdy tc! Great to hear you’re still kicking even if things are a bit tough sometimes. 
Keep at it and keep at it like the test of time and things are gonna be great ma dude.


I was growing up in Cali for the past 4 years and some change and I’m finnally ready to take a major break, I actually took all of this year off and made a move back to Nola just in time for thanksgiving.

Not sure what I’ll do next.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 3, 2018)

Let’s see some glass and buds brotha


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2018)

Well HOLY SHIT Whodat, what is up brother! Great to hear from you to bud. I was just talking to my wife about our visit at the cup last week. That was such a fun time.

So your back in the south huh. Are you taking a break from cannabis or growing or just from the commercial scale you've been doing? 

I'll have to take some garden pictures some time, its been forever. I wanna clean things up some before I do though. I've only got 3 plants flowering right now nothing super exciting, just my usual. 

And I'm gonna have to figure out how to post pictures on here again lol. I just tried to transfer some glass pictures but it wasn't working. I really wish I could just post my normal social media for everyone to check out. I'm sure you'd all love my glass. Sadly I'm still in a gorilla state so I gotta keep this life and that life separate. It kills me really. 

I'll figure it out though, I think I just gotta remember my photobucket info and load them there first.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 3, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy tc! Great to hear you’re still kicking even if things are a bit tough sometimes.
> Keep at it and keep at it like the test of time and things are gonna be great ma dude.
> 
> 
> ...


Next step at your level is split up an industrial complex and rent it to growers and consult... That's what the old pros around here do!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2018)

Ok I think I got it figured out. Here are a few shots from the last few years. 










































I also forgot to tell you guys we got a dog for christmas 2 years ago. My daughter and wife had wanted one for a while, so we found a sweet pup and gave him a home. This is Teddy he is a red nose pitbull, he's full grown in the picture. He's just a little fella, which is good because he is a total lap dog. He loves to snuggle and is a total sweet heart.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2018)

LOL that one knob was hard to figure out! (the pink glass thingy ;0)

Nice work TC. Your skill has continued to grow.

The pup is clearly loved. It shows. :0)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 5, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well seeds were finish cleaned this week finaly. Today we start packing them up. Only had like 100 plants to get through thats all


Holy balls Batman 100 plants worth of shucking!! Ouch. Was just messin with you my friend lol... been an incredible season About half way through veg only


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 22, 2018)

What’s good brothers!?
It’s been a minute!!
Glad to your still around!

I took a break for a while after I moved, my life headed in a completely different direction professionally. I have done a couple outdoor grows but barely enough to sustain, use the over the counter to supplement. Hardly ideal, I miss growing. I am getting cleared for growing again and I ended up talking about you guys recently and my wife asked if I had kept in touch with anyone on here and I have not so anyway Merry Christmas fellas!! I think I’m back around lol


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey cowboy! Merry Christmas thanks for swinging by it's been great getting back in touch with everyone.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to everyone! I hope you all are having a happy and safe day.

I've had a couple of my SinD Snacks drying the last week, so its time for a Christmas blunt!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2018)

LOL, I am about to toke some Cataract Kush (LA Con X OG Kush) 

Merry Christmas Mr Cat!

I hope that this is a great year for you and yours.

JD


----------



## Nutzach91 (Dec 25, 2018)

That's some really awesome glass pieces man. that's really cool you make those, do you sell them?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2018)

Nutzach91 said:


> That's some really awesome glass pieces man. that's really cool you make those, do you sell them?


I do sell them, but not on here. I have to keep my grow life and glass life separate still since I grow underground.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2018)

Javadog said:


> LOL, I am about to toke some Cataract Kush (LA Con X OG Kush)
> 
> Merry Christmas Mr Cat!
> 
> ...


Enjoy buddy, have a great day! So far so good here. About to go do dinner with the wifes family so fingers crossed lol.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 26, 2018)

Great to hear from you Thundercat, sorry to hear about your troubles but glad to hear your are pushing through. You are and always have been a class act. Rooting for you to succeed for sure. PM me if I can help in anyway. Beautiful pup had to put our 16 YO down after Thanksgiving it was heart breaking, still is when I dwell on it but she is better off. Happy New year!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Great to hear from you Thundercat, sorry to hear about your troubles but glad to hear your are pushing through. You are and always have been a class act. Rooting for you to succeed for sure. PM me if I can help in anyway. Beautiful pup had to put our 16 YO down after Thanksgiving it was heart breaking, still is when I dwell on it but she is better off. Happy New year!


Hey man thanks for the thoughts! We are figuring things out. Sorry to hear about your pup. That's not a day I'm looking forward to. 

Have a happy new year man!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey Thundercat. I thought I was impressed before with your shroom and bud info. Now I see you've been learning how to blow glass, and those pieces look Nice. You definitely seem to know your shit and don't do anything halfass. We use to pick wild psilocybe stuntzii (Blue Ringers) in WA when I was younger and brew a tea, and was tempted to try growing some after seeing your post, but I think I'm getting too old for the hard core hallucinogens. Just wanted to give you props, Nice work.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice Post there. Every word true. :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hey Thundercat. I thought I was impressed before with your shroom and bud info. Now I see you've been learning how to blow glass, and those pieces look Nice. You definitely seem to know your shit and don't do anything halfass. We use to pick wild psilocybe stuntzii (Blue Ringers) in WA when I was younger and brew a tea, and was tempted to try growing some after seeing your post, but I think I'm getting too old for the hard core hallucinogens. Just wanted to give you props, Nice work.


Thank you very much Padawan . I really try to put everything I've got, into anything I do. I don't have all the answers, but I've spent a lot of years weeding through the good and bad info, so usually I've got a decent answer. When I don't I'm also not that guy that is gonna just make things up and feed people bullshit. 

Hope you guys all had a Happy New Years Eve! 

I'm really trying to pull some stuff together this year. Working on setting some fresh goals to work towards, and actualizing the results! I've been talking with my wife about the way the world is changing towards cannabis, and I may be coming more out of the shadows. I gotta make some moves one way or another.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2019)

I also try and put my all in everything I do. I don't like anything done half-ass, and am pretty good at figuring out who has a clue and who doesn't, but I think you are on a whole nother level. I'm impressed, and if you want to get out of the closet, come out to CO, you and your wife can have 12 plants here. Anyways Happy New Year, and keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I also try and put my all in everything I do. I don't like anything done half-ass, and am pretty good at figuring out who has a clue and who doesn't, but I think you are on a whole nother level. I'm impressed, and if you want to get out of the closet, come out to CO, you and your wife can have 12 plants here. Anyways Happy New Year, and keep doing what your doing.


We've tried to get out there before. I had a job offer at one point but we couldn't find affordable housing. HoneStly the idea of plant counts and a legal grow scares the crap out of me. The idea of "the man" knowing I have a garden and where it's at, is totally contrary to how I've always lived. Then again it might be a huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2019)

The man doesn't know anything. Everyone in CO over 21 is allowed to grow 6 plants per person, up to 12 per residence. Now if you want to go over that, you have to get a med card from your doc with a higher prescribed plant count. I thought about doing that, but like you would rather not tell the man that I am growing, and I personally don't mind the 12 plant total. I have had a med card for almost 10 years here, but I just use it to get my stuff cheaper, and without the extra tax they add to the Rec sales. Also, if you are caught with more than 12 now, and up to like 30, I guess you pay a fine the first time. Not trying to sell you on CO, but CO people are some of the coolest, most laid back people I've known. I've lived in WA,CA,SD, and CO, and there is no way I would move out of here. Even our Cops are cool. I can't say that about the other states I've been through, or lived in. Anyways, I'm about 25 mins west of Denver, and the more you get out of the city the more affordable it is. Also, alot of people around this area have greenhouses to use the potent high altitude sun. Think about it, you would be welcomed here.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info bud! CO is definitely not off our list, just hasn't been able to happen yet .


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 2, 2019)

I think you are right about the attitude change in general towards Cannabis tc, which presents possibilities in the future. Even though it’s something we’re passionate about it’s tough to ignore other factors that have us wherever we are in life and land. As much as I miss and love my home state of Colorado, my family left and it’s more important to me that I’m near them. Sheesh, feeling a bit emotional over this topic lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I think you are right about the attitude change in general towards Cannabis tc, which presents possibilities in the future. Even though it’s something we’re passionate about it’s tough to ignore other factors that have us wherever we are in life and land. As much as I miss and love my home state of Colorado, my family left and it’s more important to me that I’m near them. Sheesh, feeling a bit emotional over this topic lol


Ah man its ok to be in the feels for a minute. I kinda get it, I moved away from the rest of my family in 2005. I've got my wife and daughter which is obviously the most important thing, but its still tough not really having any relationship with any of the rest of my family. We can't afford to go visit much, and they have only came down here to see us a few times. If we did make it out west I'm not sure I'd ever see them again.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2019)

Here in CA it has occurred to me that I am probably far more likely
to be harassed for for a "revenue" crime than I ever was for a vice crime.

The weather is amazing....really is...but I would think about moving
if the old lady would go along. :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2019)

So what do you guys think https://www.rollitup.org/t/real-deal-trainwreck.982873/ ?

We can discuss it here or there or no where.... . But here's what I'm on the current hunt for and I figured one my homies might know what's up!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2019)

Doc is probably very close to good sources too Bro.

I recalled mentioning this in my thread too:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/javadogs-next-adventure.722812/page-286#post-13339034

Here it is:
https://drgreenthumb.com/GreenthumbSeedsProfiles.htm#Profile Trainwreck

The dude has great photos at least. That looks spot on. I need to see of he is cool.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2019)

Awesome buddy thanks for more info and leads I knew you would have the low down with your love of variety !! I've hoped doc might chime in with some info too .

I didn't see a way to order the seeds? Not that I've got money right now anyway.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2019)

I have seeds if you need some..


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I have seeds if you need some..


Trainwreck seeds? If you've got some that should be close to the real thing I'd be down to try a few. I bet I could send you a new glass piece in exchange. 

I have never had trainwreck, so this little search is mostly for the dude I work with. He has been missing It for years.

I figured it wouldn't hurt to indulge him and try I run a new genetic at the same time .


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2019)

Dr Greenthumb does have prices listed....there is a link....but, be warned....his prices are over-the-top.

Now, the photos at least looks *spot on*....I think that I will try one of them to see how close they really get.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Dr Greenthumb does have prices listed....there is a link....but, be warned....his prices are over-the-top.
> 
> Now, the photos at least looks *spot on*....I think that I will try one of them to see how close they really get.
> 
> JD


Ok I did find the prices. My phone was just being wierd I guess the first time I looked. They definitely aren't cheap, but not as high as I was expecting from the way you were talking lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2019)

I think that I will try a breed from him. Those photos look like they came out of a Time Vault...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2019)

No, no TW. I have GTH, and I might have some time wreck (TGA).


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2019)

Mohican said:


> No, no TW. I have GTH, and I might have some time wreck (TGA).


Ah right on Mo, what's GTH? I appreciate the offer either way. I'm specifically looking for the TW. I've got a variety of other beans, but nothing with that lineage even. 

I might have to order a pack of these drgreenthumb train wrecks. If the picture is getting you excited JD I figure that's gotta be a good start. The only others I've found in stock were from Medicann.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I have seeds if you need some..


Awesome Mo!

FWIW, I revisited the issue of this source....I think that I like the dude...his main complaint is that
he has little patience for bs. lol Now, there are no guarantees but I think that I will try his Headband too.

My HSO Trainwreck did pop hairs and I will post in my thread when it gets going.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2019)

GTH is Ghost Train Haze.....from Rare Dankness IIRC.

It was one of the most talked up efforts of the last few years.....involved in many nice projects.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2019)

Javadog said:


> GTH is Ghost Train Haze.....from Rare Dankness IIRC.
> 
> It was one of the most talked up efforts of the last few years.....involved in many nice projects.


Interesting ill look up the lineage, based on the name I could make some guesses and they are all dank lol.

I haven't just been off RIU the last few years I've been completely out of the weed world other then what's in my basement. Even before I faded away I had been very focused on certain stuff for a while. It's always been tough hiding underground. Ordering seeds has it's risks, getting them from people requires exposure, and clones are even tougher. 

Even though I'm close to a medical state you gotta make connections to make things happen which is contrary to how I've always lived in the weed world. 

I want to change that though, I just have to do it intelligently so I don't blow my world up.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2019)

Bingo. First things first.

Feel free to hash ideas out here.

JD


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm glad I found you thundercat, you seem full of wisdom. The way you are talking you sound like me not tryna blow my world up. I just started reading your thread taking me back to 08 crazy over ten years experience in this. I was always afraid to start up. I was even scared to make an account on here. Best of luck with you and yours. Lmk if you ever find a good TW would love to add that to my collection legit one of my fav strain


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2019)

@YouGrowYourWay thanks for the kind words man. I've learned a ton from RIU over the years including how to usually weed out the bad apple members and bad advice from others . I hope your enjoying the read through my thread if you've ever it questions I'm glad to help of I can. I've had a few good adventures over the last 10 years on this site/13 years of growing. I look forwards to many more. 

I'm getting some fresh genetics going in my room and it's been freshly cleaned and reset. I'm looking forward to watching things blow up from here!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Jan 16, 2019)

Ooo please keep us posted on the new genetics. What are they going to be if I may ask. I love watching the growth. I've got a ton of knowledge just none applied so not sure what really is useful knowledge and what is a waste. so I definitely will be using you and your 13 years for any questions I can't get a definitive answer for or inconclusive results. I read a lot of research and alot on these forums it's just a matter of applying all this learned knowledge to know what works best for me. Thanks again man!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2019)

Another great thing about this thread @YouGrowYourWay is I've got lots of old friends here with tons more knowledge that I don't have too . I love these guys, I've learned a lot from them over the years.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2019)

@Thundercat do you sell your glass at all online? I saw some of your pieces in a very earlier post and it looked like some awesome stuff and always love supporting cool people!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> @Thundercat do you sell your glass at all online? I saw some of your pieces in a very earlier post and it looked like some awesome stuff and always love supporting cool people!


I do sell it online but not through RIU or to Members I don't know personally. Currently I have to keep my 2 worlds apart, but I was just talking to my wife last night about that and trying to change it. Several others have expressed interest like yourself, and I really enjoy adding glass to peoples lives!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I do sell it online but not through RIU or to Members I don't know personally. Currently I have to keep my 2 worlds apart, but I was just talking to my wife last night about that and trying to change it. Several others have expressed interest like yourself, and I really enjoy adding glass to peoples lives!


yeah PM me if you change that policy man! I would love to see your selection! But I for sure understand the policy.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2019)

also got my first batch of QWISO evaporating using the tech you had outlined also cant wait to see what my yield is and try it out!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> also got my first batch of QWISO evaporating using the tech you had outlined also cant wait to see what my yield is and try it out!


Congrats man! Did the solution stay nice and clear/amber/yellowish and not get super green?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2019)

check it out man!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-attempt-at-qwiso.983190/#post-14693570


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2019)

first and second washes yes ... the third... since I will mainly use it for salve I shook the shit out of it so yeah... my wife said wtf are you in ghost busters??


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> first and second washes yes ... the third... since I will mainly use it for salve I shook the shit out of it so yeah... my wife said wtf are you in ghost busters??


Nice dude, if the washes looked pretty clean I'm sure your gonna have a nice outcome .


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Nice dude, if the washes looked pretty clean I'm sure your gonna have a nice outcome .


here's hoping!! I actually have a bunch more trim I can use if this works out!


----------



## Keesje (Jan 28, 2019)

My plan is to read this whole topic, but it will take some time.
Before I start reading I already have a few questions.
As I read in another topic, you state that you have plants in flower in different stages, together in 1 tray, getting nutes from 1 reservoir.
You already told me that your EC is around 1.2/1.4 and your pH of 5.8.

So my questions are:
What are the dimensions of your tray?
How many plants in total?
How many plants per stage? (I mean 'how many plants of 2 weeks old?' or 'how many plants ready to yield')
What light is above it? How many watts for example?
For how long do you flower?
And most important question: How much do you harvest in every stage?

I know it are a lot of questions, but I am tempted by your system of using only 1 reservoir.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey thanks for stopping by! I figured the easiest way to answer each question separately would be to add to the quote so my answers are in bold. I also want to add that the way I grow has adapted and changed to fit my needs and the plants for the most part but is far from perfect. Running various strains at different stages all on the same res doesn't allow me to pin point growth and try to max it out. But it does let me grow a continuous flow of different plants that usually turn out really top notch. This style grow requires constantly cloning, planting and harvesting to keep things in order. I slacked off on this the last 2 years spending to much time blowing glass. My garden has suffered and I'm currently getting things back on track. I should have some nice fresh pictures in the next couple weeks.



Keesje said:


> So my questions are:
> What are the dimensions of your tray? * I use a 4x4 flood tray with a 40gallon reservoir under the table.
> *
> How many plants in total? * The plant total just depends on how many clones are ready, and what strains. Usually about 40 plants, but that changes between 30-48 with variables
> ...


----------



## Keesje (Jan 28, 2019)

I think your system works great.
Your yield is about 800 grams to 1000 grams per 4 x 4 with a 1000 Watt HPS.
At least, if I made the right calculations. 
That's good!
This way you have a constant supply of good weed.

Perhaps you could look into switching to LED.
Less Watts and better speading. Also less heat (which can be nice, but can also mean you have to add heating)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2019)

Keesje said:


> I think your system works great.
> Your yield is about 800 grams to 1000 grams per 4 x 4 with a 1000 Watt HPS.
> At least, if I made the right calculations.
> That's good!
> ...


Some day I will probably switch to Led, but it won't be for less watts, just more coverage. If I do some side lighting it will probably be some samsung stripes or maybe QBs hung on all 4 sides of the tray to make a "light box" around my plants. 

My 1k and fan only cost me $30 a month to run. I'm not really worried about saving money on lighting. That's part of why my system is set up the way it is. So I can operate effectively with only the one light. 

The cost of switching to comparable quality and quantity or LEDs is still to high for me to switch yet.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2019)

You really have your cycle refined nicely Bro. Very generous teachings.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2019)

Javadog said:


> You really have your cycle refined nicely Bro. Very generous teachings.


I wish I could have been keeping it perfect the last 2 years like that. I wouldn't be in nearly as tough of a spot as I am right now lol. It wasn't the system that failed though it was me. So I still feel ok sharing what I've done.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 29, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I do sell it online but not through RIU or to Members I don't know personally. Currently I have to keep my 2 worlds apart, but I was just talking to my wife last night about that and trying to change it. Several others have expressed interest like yourself, and I really enjoy adding glass to peoples lives!


For real let me know too Thundercat. Put me on the list please!

I've been thinking about getting a new bowl for a while.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> For real let me know too Thundercat. Put me on the list please!
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a new bowl for a while.


Thanks dude I definitely will.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 29, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> For real let me know too Thundercat. Put me on the list please!
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a new bowl for a while.


Hey MH, I read where you were asking for good Sour Diesel ideas.

I have been popping a few varieties...Barney's Raw Diesel, HSO's #2, two canadian
SD crosses (w/ Romulan and w/ Grapefruit), Cal Connections, and Reserva Privadas.

Thus far (this is not at all scientific) the best has been the RP variety.....not really close.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 30, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Hey MH, I read where you were asking for good Sour Diesel ideas.
> 
> I have been popping a few varieties...Barney's Raw Diesel, HSO's #2, two canadian
> SD crosses (w/ Romulan and w/ Grapefruit), Cal Connections, and Reserva Privadas.
> ...


Thanks Java, good looking out. 

Was looking at that one yesterday as a matter of fact. I'll have to grab a pack.


----------



## Seannista (Mar 25, 2019)

@Thundercat Hey tc, im new here and i just read your post on make qwiso u did back in 2013. Really great stuff i must say! ive been extracting couple months now trying to perfect the craft. i even grew 7 plant 2 years ago, was a great experience but didnt turn out very well. many things i could have done differently. hoping to try it again sometime soon under your supervision and advice. My question today is have you come across any new or more innovative method to making or perfecting qwiso since you made this post in 2013? and secondly, how do u vacuum purge after uve evapd and scraped? is there a homemade method to purge your yield after scrapping without bearing the expense of vacuum purge?? i live in jamaica and i dont think they have it here as yet

Thanks... Sean


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2019)

Seannista said:


> @Thundercat Hey tc, im new here and i just read your post on make qwiso u did back in 2013. Really great stuff i must say! ive been extracting couple months now trying to perfect the craft. i even grew 7 plant 2 years ago, was a great experience but didnt turn out very well. many things i could have done differently. hoping to try it again sometime soon under your supervision and advice. My question today is have you come across any new or more innovative method to making or perfecting qwiso since you made this post in 2013? and secondly, how do u vacuum purge after uve evapd and scraped? is there a homemade method to purge your yield after scrapping without bearing the expense of vacuum purge?? i live in jamaica and i dont think they have it here as yet
> 
> Thanks... Sean


Thanks for the kind words . I pretty much still make it exactly the same as I did back then. I spent over a year getting my process to the point it was at in the tutorial. Since then its been working great so I havn't changed it. 

I don't vac purge my alcohol extracts. Based on my research and my personal experiences I don't feel it's needed. Alcohol is totally different from butane extraction, and it doesn't bond to the oil the same way. I also don't use heat to evap the alcohol so that I can retain as many terpenes as possible. My extracts typically come out as a dry crystal. It never sizzles, pops, crakles or tastes like anything other then the material it came from so its clean enough for me IMHO.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2019)

FYI guys the garden is basically back in full swing! I will get some pictures and try to figure out how to upload them from my phone.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice! Post a reminder URL to that tutorial too. :0)

Have fun Bro!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2019)

Thats a big 10-4 good buddy!! https://www.rollitup.org/t/thundercats-groooooooow.131193/page-134 My qwiso tutorial


----------



## Seannista (Mar 26, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for the kind words . I pretty much still make it exactly the same as I did back then. I spent over a year getting my process to the point it was at in the tutorial. Since then its been working great so I havn't changed it.
> 
> I don't vac purge my alcohol extracts. Based on my research and my personal experiences I don't feel it's needed. Alcohol is totally different from butane extraction, and it doesn't bond to the oil the same way. I also don't use heat to evap the alcohol so that I can retain as many terpenes as possible. My extracts typically come out as a dry crystal. It never sizzles, pops, crakles or tastes like anything other then the material it came from so its clean enough for me IMHO.


perfect
thanks for the guidance bro. definately gonna try less heat on my next batch! gonna get it going rn


----------



## Seannista (Mar 26, 2019)

ok, so here goes... @Thundercat @diggs99 

i did my extraction this morning and it didnt turn out so bad . silcone cup is roughly 3 grams. got almost a 1 gram from 7 grams of material

was concerned about a dry spot that formed from very early in(like 30mins in) and im not sure if thats a good thing or not so as u can see i scraped seperately and weighed it separately(dry spot in the parchment paper) 

is it fine? can i smoke it? maybe i have a filtration issue idk 

but right now i high afffff  lol


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dabbing in da 876


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2019)

You can try it, but it looks REALLY dark, I'm not sure it you washed it to long, or combined the washes but its really dark. try to dab some, see if it pops, sizzles, splatters or flares up. If not it should be fine. From how dark it is I would guess it probably won't taste great. QWISO is all about fast washes so they stay almost clear and you don't get green chlorophyll. The cleaner the wash the better it will dab and taste usually.


----------



## Seannista (Mar 26, 2019)

well i didnt do the traditional qwiso recipe been doing some experiments with closer to the rso method just to be in the know really. but the dry part taste horrible.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2019)

Seannista said:


> well i didnt do the traditional qwiso recipe been doing some experiments with closer to the rso method just to be in the know really. but the dry part taste horrible.


Yeah RSO isn't really made to be smoked, its designed to be eaten. I'm sure you can disolve that into butter or coconut oil and make edibles with it just fine. Most RSO has a lot of plant chloropyll in it which makes it harsh and not tasty. That along with cooking it down removes much of the terpenes, and your just left with concentrated cannabinoid sludge usually.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 26, 2019)

Seannista said:


> well i didnt do the traditional qwiso recipe been doing some experiments with closer to the rso method just to be in the know really. but the dry part taste horrible.


If you want dabs follow @Thundercat tech EXACTLY . .. I am not exaggerating.. and you will not be dissapointed.. please listen to this man he knows his shit .. dont modify lol


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> If you want dabs follow @Thundercat tech EXACTLY . .. I am not exaggerating.. and you will not be dissapointed.. please listen to this man he knows his shit .. dont modify lol


I'm making a batch Thursday. Im out of smoke atm, and its gonna be a few more weeks till harvest, but I had one kinda runt plant I'm gonna try to turn into oil. I'm sure it won't be the most amazing, but I bet its pretty decent. Its all buds, and they smell real nice so we will see.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 26, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I'm making a batch Thursday. Im out of smoke atm, and its gonna be a few more weeks till harvest, but I had one kinda runt plant I'm gonna try to turn into oil. I'm sure it won't be the most amazing, but I bet its pretty decent. Its all buds, and they smell real nice so we will see.


lol I am in the same boat my last of frozen stash of sugar leaf.... and then I think until I get my next harvest I will just take 10 grams out of each bag I get and see what I can get for qwiso lol.... hopefully I should not have to deal with local BS weed prices for long ( and can find it lol damn non legal state)


----------



## Seannista (Mar 26, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> If you want dabs follow @Thundercat tech EXACTLY . .. I am not exaggerating.. and you will not be dissapointed.. please listen to this man he knows his shit .. dont modify lol


i usually do qwiso but i have a friend who loves dabbing rso idk why so i thought i would try it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2019)

Well pictures are taken, and the first harvest is cut from my room this year. It feels really good to have some plants down. I took down 2 of the Sin-D Snacks, and 6 platinum delights so far. I've still got one SS, and 6 more Platinums that really could use another 7-10 days if I can let them have it . Times are real tight around here right now, so gotta squeeze out what I can as quick as possible at the moment. 

I'll get the pictures uploaded and posted tomorrow probably. Its been a long day. The plants are looksing great. I definitely fought a P def this whole round from how cold its been. Its finally warming up though so I'm hoping thats over and done with.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)

Haha I'm back! Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend! Between bicycle day, and 420 and Easter and then easter at grandmas house.......its been a crazy several days lol. But really nice.

Did a glass blowing demo for 420 that went great as usual, and had some of my Sin-D Snacks to burn so that was awesome!

Here are some pics for you guys of what the room is looking like these days. It hasn't changed a lot in the last few years, but its going to as soon as I can put the money together. I'm trying to make some moves. Its been to long just getting by.

Overview of the flower room. The outer edge has plants almost done, and the center is filled with new clones.






Platinum Delight lower nug right before I chopped it!






PD in all her glory. I had 12 of these, and chopped the 6 most mature. The rest are still going, but i had to crop some. They Have been under the HPS since the begining of January, but my temps were way too low this winter and it sloooooowed the transition down about 3 weeks. Then the beginning of flower progresses slow. Then they exploded once I got the temps worked out .













THis is a mystery plant. I popped 2 seeds I had saved and labeled dank? This one is growing awesome, very frosty, beautiful shape, nice bud size and density, and very smelly. 












This is a Sin-D Snacks that is still flowering.






This is the other mystery seed. Its crazy frosty, and has decent buds, but ZERO smell. It also seems to be finishing very fast.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice Catch up. Enjoy the product. That 1st unknown has an interesting coloration....or maybe its all the frost! :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Nice Catch up. Enjoy the product. That 1st unknown has an interesting coloration....or maybe its all the frost! :0)


Thanks buddy. Its got tinges of purple and pink on it. The very top of the cola got slightly bleached a few weeks back but I caught it, and its not bad.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 23, 2019)

Got any pics of your new glass creations? Plants looking dope as usual  Nice to see your gardens back.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)

Here is some resent glass too . FYI guys if any of you happen to recognize my work from other social media, let's keep it between you and me please!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## jungle666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Great looking pipes cat , do you sell them


----------



## reynescabruner (Apr 23, 2019)

Wow! They are so cute! I wonder if you sell them?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Great looking pipes cat , do you sell them





reynescabruner said:


> Wow! They are so cute! I wonder if you sell them?


I do sell them yes. I don't currently sell them through RIU yet though. I still grow underground, so I have to play my cards right and can't blow up my spot. Thank you guys for the interest, and if you send my a pm I'll keep you in mind when I am able to sell through RIU. I'm sure my market would be great here.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 23, 2019)

Very cool man. I see you're making progress from the last time you and I discussed your glass work. Nice work too, I would gladly add one of those to the collection.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 23, 2019)

You are wise to point out that mums-the-word Bro.

I could easily see someone, myself even, seeing and *recognizing* your stuff and blurting out "High from Roll It Up!" 

Well, I would not "RIU" but I could easily see finding it out there. This is the cost of having such unique work. :0)

Like WOW!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Very cool man. I see you're making progress from the last time you and I discussed your glass work. Nice work too, I would gladly add one of those to the collection.


Thanks man I hope I can make that happen some day. I think I need to get to a legal state before I can start selling on here though.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2019)

Javadog said:


> You are wise to point out that mums-the-word Bro.
> 
> I could easily see someone, myself even, seeing and *recognizing* your stuff and blurting out "High from Roll It Up!"
> 
> ...


Yeah I've hoped that people were smart enough to keep it hush hush. I've encountered someguy, Jig, and Doc on Social media at this point obviously they all know the deal. Java you are on my short list, if you want to follow my work let me know and I'll lead you the right way .


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2019)

Trippy pipes


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Trippy pipes


Thanks man this is some of my newest work! 

I guess maybe I need to keep posting more glass . The glass pictures got way more attention then the garden pictures I posted.


----------



## iNFID3L (Apr 24, 2019)

very tasty looking plants ! nice and frosty , thanks for sharing


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2019)

For the record I like both, you a cool muthafuckka! I wouldn’t be here otherwise!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> For the record I like both, you a cool muthafuckka! I wouldn’t be here otherwise!


Bahaha thanks man, always glad to have ya!


----------



## mnmobbin (Apr 24, 2019)

This thread is pretty amazing man keep up the good work. The glass looks amazing like everyone else here I’d love to get my hands on some in the future. Subbed


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2019)

mnmobbin said:


> This thread is pretty amazing man keep up the good work. The glass looks amazing like everyone else here I’d love to get my hands on some in the future. Subbed


THanks dude, its been a fun ride! I've had some great contributors to the thread so there is tons of info spread through it on lots of subjects .


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2019)

Well the rest of the Platinum delight plants from that first batch are hang drying. I think the extra time did them good, they legit seemed heavier. I've got one more Sin-D snacks that i'm letting ride a little longer. It has been maturing very slowly for some reason. The next round of plants is almost finished too. I also added about 9 more clones to the flower room the other day. I'm gradually getting my cycles back in full swing.

I've been smoking some of the first platinum that dried up, and its fire as usual. Buds are coated in frost. The flavor is very pronounced too which is great.


Lol so who wants to invest in my future? I'm not looking for any freebies, I just want a real opportunity. I need to find a way to support my family better. Expanding is the first plan in mind, but that needs capital. I would love to get someplace legal, but I need a job lined up and a place to live that we can afford and I've never been able to get all those ducks in the right row.


----------



## mnmobbin (Apr 30, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Well the rest of the Platinum delight plants from that first batch are hang drying. I think the extra time did them good, they legit seemed heavier. I've got one more Sin-D snacks that i'm letting ride a little longer. It has been maturing very slowly for some reason. The next round of plants is almost finished too. I also added about 9 more clones to the flower room the other day. I'm gradually getting my cycles back in full swing.
> 
> I've been smoking some of the first platinum that dried up, and its fire as usual. Buds are coated in frost. The flavor is very pronounced too which is great.
> 
> ...


Your glassware in the right location will take off like a wildfire bro it looks amazing. I’d love to get my hands on some of it. Maybe open a online store to sell glass? I’m not in a legal state so don’t quote me but it seems like the market is pretty flooded in most of them smoke wise. Maybe just invest some money into your room if it’s a possibility? Nobody will look out for your family’s well being like you will.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2019)

mnmobbin said:


> Your glassware in the right location will take off like a wildfire bro it looks amazing. I’d love to get my hands on some of it. Maybe open a online store to sell glass? I’m not in a legal state so don’t quote me but it seems like the market is pretty flooded in most of them smoke wise. Maybe just invest some money into your room if it’s a possibility? Nobody will look out for your family’s well being like you will.


I do sell online some, but there are 10k other glass blowers that do the same. I have stores in 11 states that sell my glass currently and it moves well they tell me. I just redid my wholesale catalog to send out to current accounts to try to get some fresh work, and to send to new shops. I would like to have work in all 50 states in the next 4 years. I've been putting lots of time into making it nicer and nicer the last few years. It sells great when people are buying, but glass is just like weed there is major ebbs and flows in the market. Most of my sales are wholesale to shops, and that only pays about 50%. I try to market myself online through social media, and etsy. Again though the market is pretty saturated, which is what pushes me towards wholesale accounts.

In the end glass work has MASSIVE overhead involved, and the best way to be profitable is to be fast. I'm not fast enough, and I don't know that I ever will be with my arm injury a few years back. So I want to keep pushing my glass forward but am hitting a wall with how much I can produce vs how much I can actually get paid to produce it - overhead.... Very seriously EVERYTHING I make sells, its just a case of finding a buyer, and being able to make enough in "x" amount of time to make it all happen and keep going. 

I'm definitely trying to expand my room more. I'm heading to Michigan in a week or so to talk to a friend up there that grows and runs a compassion club. I wanna learn the ins and outs of the laws there, and see what if any opportunities exist as someone coming from the outside.

I really would like to sell everyone on here a pipe, the only way I can think to do it would be using a middle man that I know. However, I don't think I have anyone that I want to ask to do all that work without a decent cut to make it happen. At which point I might as well sell it wholesale. Unless I up charged people here for the middle man fee which I doubt people would appreciate. So you see the spot i'm in.


----------



## mnmobbin (Apr 30, 2019)

You are definitely deeper into the glass game than I gave you credit for kudos. You probably explained on some of this through your thread but I haven’t had the opportunity to read all of its glory.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2019)

mnmobbin said:


> You are definitely deeper into the glass game than I gave you credit for kudos. You probably explained on some of this through your thread but I haven’t had the opportunity to read all of its glory.


Hehe yeah, I'm trying to really make a go at this. Lots of time and money have been committed to learning to be a good glass blower, not just *another* glass blower. I'm not gonna throw that all away if I can help it. I really don't want to go back to retail management like I used to do. It's getting pretty old trying to feed my family with an empty fridge between sales though. 

My wife is in college getting a psychology degree to get a good job and help eventually, but she still has 2 years left. I don't know frankly I've felt very defeated for a while now because of the constant struggle. It gets hard to tred water when you keep getting pulled under by the current.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2019)

All that being said, I'm about to smoke a blunt of some of this Platinum delight and it will all be a little better for the rest of tonight lol.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2019)

*Post #10,000*

Thanks for coming along for the ride I figured I should make this post in my own thread .


----------



## Way2-High (May 1, 2019)

Beautiful glass work bro! Sorry to hear about the struggles. I’m sure you’ll do awesome in the end just keep up the hard work!


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Beautiful glass work bro! Sorry to hear about the struggles. I’m sure you’ll do awesome in the end just keep up the hard work!


lol thanks man, we will see if I survive this month.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2019)

So lots of people have said they want to buy some glass...

How much are you guys wanting to spend? 

Anyone interested in investing in a wholesale order of glass that you could make money off of? I usually only offer wholesale pricing to shops, but if you think you can move some glass with your grass or to your collective or whoever, maybe we can talk.


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2019)

Just noticed the date on first page. Oh my! Cool! The Bees' Knees! Groovy and Far Out!


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just noticed the date on first page. Oh my! Cool! The Bees' Knees! Groovy and Far Out!


lol I'll take that as a compliment I think. I've been around here for many years at this point. I've kept this same thread through all of it to have a journal of my journey. Its been a pretty awesome ride most of the way. There are some great contributors that have taught me a lot, and I think I have taught a few things to as well .


----------



## jungle666 (May 1, 2019)

Certainly taught me plenty, cheers cat


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Certainly taught me plenty, cheers cat


Hell yeah man, glad I could help!


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2019)

I’m hearing you bro! You’re in the front of my mind right now!
Seems like you’re positioned to be successful as the markets open in the industry. I’m also hearing you say that your production is at a bottle neck, have you thought of taking an apprentice to help with production? Just a thought? Lately I keep thinking of the opportunity of cbd production and what that startup might look like.


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I’m hearing you bro! You’re in the front of my mind right now!
> Seems like you’re positioned to be successful as the markets open in the industry. I’m also hearing you say that your production is at a bottle neck, have you thought of taking an apprentice to help with production? Just a thought? Lately I keep thinking of the opportunity of cbd production and what that startup might look like.


Good ideas cowboy, I was thinking about the apprentice thing yesterday, but really I can't. I work in someone else's shop so I would have to pay the apprentice, and pay the shop owner for the over head of having another person working. 

The CBD boom has been happening here but it's still illegal to grow hemp. There is one farm that I know of that got state licensed. I would be very open to working on a hemp farm, but I can't imagine any way for me to start up the process.


----------



## Javadog (May 12, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe yeah, I'm trying to really make a go at this. Lots of time and money have been committed to learning to be a good glass blower, not just *another* glass blower. I'm not gonna throw that all away if I can help it. I really don't want to go back to retail management like I used to do. It's getting pretty old trying to feed my family with an empty fridge between sales though.
> 
> My wife is in college getting a psychology degree to get a good job and help eventually, but she still has 2 years left. I don't know frankly I've felt very defeated for a while now because of the constant struggle. It gets hard to tred water when you keep getting pulled under by the current.


Bro I was sorry to read this. I understand. They say "may you live in interesting times" and I suppose that I can understand....but we live in a time when the lines on the map seem blurred to some extent. It is not clear where one starts a life in this country. Your effort has been commendable for honesty. Part of me would love to have a craft career. I failed to get into mushroom extracts....but that was on me. I am a Systems Programmer. Ugh. :0)

I would drop a couple of bills on a nice strong bong from you. 

You could try seeing how easily you could make the basic beaker bong. I am thinking that you could make a $100 price point work.
(I fear that robots are going to win that one...)

Keep the shiny side up and you will think of something. Get to where your Lady is adding in....that will be cool. :0)

JD

We could all use a giant house garden. That is my kick these days. lol


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Bro I was sorry to read this. I understand. They say "may you live in interesting times" and I suppose that I can understand....but we live in a time when the lines on the map seem blurred to some extent. It is not clear where one starts a life in this country. Your effort has been commendable for honesty. Part of me would love to have a craft career. I failed to get into mushroom extracts....but that was on me. I am a Systems Programmer. Ugh. :0)
> 
> I would drop a couple of bills on a nice strong bong from you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts, and insights my friend! I have always appreciated your input, and experience you share. I'm definitely trying to stay "shiny" . Just taking one step at a time right now. 

Sadly most basic bongs are made on lathes, which gives those guys a massive advantage. There are guys turning them out so fast they sell them for $50(sometimes less for smaller stuff) a piece so they can compete with import glass that gets bought for pennies on the dollar. Eventually I would REALLY REALLY like to get a lathe. I think it would help tremendously with my speed issues, since it would eliminate my messed up arm from the equation.

I've tried doing some basic cheap prodo work, but in the end I despise making anything that isn't properly shaped and made. It literally makes me upset. I was raised to do things right if you are gonna do them at all. There are thousands of other glass blowers out there constantly churning out totally garbage cheap work. Some stores and people buy it just because its cheap and they don't care. I try not to sell anything I wouldn't be willing to buy no matter what the price point.

I did a demo event at a brewery yesterday, and that went awesome. I do a lot of public demos, but this one ended up netting 2x any of the others. So I think I need to demo at more alcohol events . Drunk people buy way more glass then stoned people at the weed events we do. 

Don't feel obligated to buy glass from me, but if you would like something made you know I will hook it up nice for you bud! I can't currently make what I would call a traditional bong(tall, straight, large) like I mentioned most of those are made on lathes. I can definitely make something awesome, very functional, stable and as strong as glass can be! I think I dm'd you my IG. Take a look at some of the water pieces I've done, and see if any of the styles catch your eye. Or I can come up with something totally custom just for you buddy!


----------



## Javadog (May 12, 2019)

I will take a look. It sounds like you are able to put on a neat show. I remember really 
enjoying the glass blowers when I was a kid. Carry on!


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2019)

Expanding market for glass and much more so with recreational weed. Be smart, work hard and use your skills to the max including invaluable retail experience and you’ll be fine. Eyes onthe Prize.


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2019)

Javadog said:


> I will take a look. It sounds like you are able to put on a neat show. I remember really
> enjoying the glass blowers when I was a kid. Carry on!


I'd like to think I give a decent show . I have always been pretty comfortable doing public speaking, so I try to explain a lot of what I'm doing. I talk about glass history and science, as well as some pretty terrrible jokes .



hillbill said:


> Expanding market for glass and much more so with recreational weed. Be smart, work hard and use your skills to the max including invaluable retail experience and you’ll be fine. Eyes onthe Prize.


Thanks man I'm trying for sure. There is a lot of competition, but I'm hoping continuously focusing on my quality levels and customer service is going to win out in the end.


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

Keeping customers happy is huge bro. It's not until a few are pissed that you really see the difference. Your last paragraph there is a solid business model. I'm sure you're going to be doing fine further down the road, it's just a bitch getting to that point. I'm in the same boat, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Keeping customers happy is huge bro. It's not until a few are pissed that you really see the difference. Your last paragraph there is a solid business model. I'm sure you're going to be doing fine further down the road, it's just a bitch getting to that point. I'm in the same boat, lol.


lol yeah building a small business these days is tough! I just this morning might have gotten a line on something interesting so cross your fingers for me .


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

Will do man , good luck.


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2019)

Well that opportunity turned out ok. It will might be a little side income to help we will see how it works out.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey there boys and girls, thought I'd say hi.

So after harvesting the last round with the first mystery plants in it I've decided a few things . 

First I think they may have both been seeds that came from my platinum delight at some point. How they formed I'm not sure, but they both had some extremely similar characteristics, and I remember saving 2-3 seeds over the years that randomly showed up in the buds. 

The smelly mystery plant turned out really pretty nice, and I am gonna run it at least a few more times. It has a great bud structure, nice spear shaped colas, with rock hard nugs. The smell and flavor are decent, I havn't really figured it out yet. Neither is as strong or stand out as the platinum, but its worth giving another go I think . 

The other mystery plant has really similar bud structure and growth patterns to the platinum, and it seems to finish really fast, like 7ish weeks. However it has almost zero smell or flavor, and so it has been culled.

The new delicious seeds "deconocido kush" clone is in flower now. Its gonna be a small plant, I didn't give it any veg time. I wanted to see how it turned out as fast as possible though so I know if I should add it to the collection. The mother plant is ready to clone again so I'm gonna cut some, and hope for the best from the flowering plant. 

The spring has brought the RH and temps back to my grow that I needed and things are looking great again.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 9, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Hey there boys and girls, thought I'd say hi.
> 
> So after harvesting the last round with the first mystery plants in it I've decided a few things .
> 
> ...


I have some mystery beans too, makes it a lil more interesting. Never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I have some mystery beans too, makes it a lil more interesting. Never know what you're gonna get.


I've had some good and some bad playing with mystery genes over the years. I learned my lesson early and don't take to many clones or work it into my rotation until I know for sure its decent. I did a batch many years ago that ended up with a whole try of blah plants. 

I'm excited to see what this deconocido kush ends up like, seems from the description like it will be sort of a mystery genetic lol.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I've had some good and some bad playing with mystery genes over the years. I learned my lesson early and don't take to many clones or work it into my rotation until I know for sure its decent. I did a batch many years ago that ended up with a whole try of blah plants.
> 
> I'm excited to see what this deconocido kush ends up like, seems from the description like it will be sort of a mystery genetic lol.


I think for me it's the excitement of, "what am I gonna see here" ya know? I just popped 11 beans the other day and I'm excited to see what comes from them, and I know what the are, lol. Haven't been popping beans for a while, I miss the hunt of it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I think for me it's the excitement of, "what am I gonna see here" ya know? I just popped 11 beans the other day and I'm excited to see what comes from them, and I know what the are, lol. Haven't been popping beans for a while, I miss the hunt of it.


Yeah its been a minute since I have ran new genetics, its time to mix things up again .


----------



## macsnax (Jun 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Yeah its been a minute since I have ran new genetics, its time to mix things up again .


I'm kinda stoked on these, like a little kid, lol. I popped 8 mac x aww (alien apple warp), 1 mandarin cookies s1, 1 lucky charms s1, and 1 cookies n chem x double dawg biscuits. The ddb is a cross I just made to look for a male in. Credit to genuity for naming it. The lineage goes stardawg x cookies n cream x purple stardawg. The rest of those beans aren't ready yet. This one popped out of a bud and I said screw it. Check out dankonomics purple stardarwg male, his thread here or ig. I got some pollen from that male, not much but I'm making it stretch to multiple moms. Searching those beans for plants to reverse and males. I'm having fun man, . Lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm kinda stoked on these, like a little kid, lol. I popped 8 mac x aww (alien apple warp), 1 mandarin cookies s1, 1 lucky charms s1, and 1 cookies n chem x double dawg biscuits. The ddb is a cross I just made to look for a male in. Credit to genuity for making it. The lineage goes stardawg x cookies n chem x purple stardawg. The rest of those beans aren't ready yet. This one popped out of a bud and I said screw it. Check out dankonomics purple stardarwg male, his thread here or ig. I got some pollen from that male, not much but I'm making it stretch to multiple moms. Searching those beans for plants to reverse and males. I'm having fun man, . Lol



Sounds like some pollen chucking good times! hehe I wanna do some more of that. I was pretty happy with my first attempt . I'm not holding my breath, but I got told by an old friend that he might have some original Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 seeds for me . It would be awesome to get to run that after all these years.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

I got my "Sin-D Snacks" cross in the hands of several other growers, and breeders at this point. I'm really hoping one of them has some success finding the pheno I've been growing the last 4 years. It would make an awesome addition to any line up.

Wink wink nudge nudge to those of you that have my beans.........


----------



## macsnax (Jun 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like some pollen chucking good times! hehe I wanna do some more of that. I was pretty happy with my first attempt . I'm not holding my breath, but I got told by an old friend that he might have some original Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 seeds for me . It would be awesome to get to run that after all these years.


Those are pretty much sacred these days. I would def keep cuts. Way cool man.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Those are pretty much sacred these days. I would def keep cuts. Way cool man.


yeah I was super excited when he told me that. There is also supposed to be some chocolate thai beans too . I love me some sativas!


----------



## macsnax (Jun 11, 2019)

Lil face melt with a side of chocolate.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

Speaking of face melting . I got to try Penis Envy mushrooms finally after all these years. A friend of mine gifted me a bag a few weeks back. I finally ate some yesterday, only about 1.5-2g. It was a great afternoon/evening. The magnitude of the effects was about just about what I expected from the dosage, but they lasted many hours longer then I expected. I ate them at about 4 in the afternoon, and was still wide awake with minor visual distortion at 4am. Its been some years since I ate many mushrooms, but I don't remember them having 12ish hour effects. Maybe its just been that long and I can't recall properly. Either way great experience, and I'm looking forward to eating a larger dose maybe next week with my wife.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh yeah, I harvested the second batch of the smelly mystery plant. This round is even nicer then the first. The clones had better root systems and it showed in the buds. They are definitely up there as some of the densest buds I've grown. They have a nice purple tint to them, and are just covered with frost. I'm gonna get some mag sulfate and see if adding a little will boost the terps a little more, and I'm hoping it might help the platinum delight too. I still havn't fully figured out why its so picky. I've tried a few things over the years to keep it happy, and its always a bit finicky, but just so dank I have to keep it . Its been a while since I've used any mag boosters, so maybe that will smooth her back out.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

I've heard a lot of good about the penis envy, the duration could be strain dependant. I've got a couple picky plants too. I just try to keep them as health as possible, macros, b vitamins, kelp, even extra P in veg sometimes.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've heard a lot of good about the penis envy, the duration could be strain dependant. I've got a couple picky plants too. I just try to keep them as health as possible, macros, b vitamins, kelp, even extra P in veg sometimes.


I run multiple strains all at different ages all in the same tray. I try to keep everyone happy at once, but its tough to always hit that balance.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I run multiple strains all at different ages all in the same tray. I try to keep everyone happy at once, but its tough to always hit that balance.


Lol i know that struggle. Can't please seem all when they're sharing the same system.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol i know that struggle. Can't please seem all when they're sharing the same system.


Yeah that is one thing I had to accept years ago with this style of growing I do. I really eventually would like to get 4 separate trays set up so I can tailor the nutrient mixes a little better to the stage of growth or to specific strains. I don't really have the room for that yet though. 

I've been considering building a little S.I.P. planter to try out. I'd like to maybe pic up a QB288 and stick the SIP in the corner I do have free under the LED. Honestly right now its all just ideas. I just found out that the city is putting in new water lines, and my land lord is deciding if they want to replace the main line into our house at the same time. If they decide to I have to completely remove EVERYTHING. It will be the first total tare down, and I don't know if I'll be setting things back up or not at this house. We have been looking for new places, and even considering moving cities or states if we can find a place and jobs. I might just try to crop out once more here with everything I have and then make a move. 

Its frustrating just getting the garden looking nice again, and having this happen. Its always something it seems like. 

If I find an affordable place I could blow glass form home, I would save money on studio rent which would be awesome. That's the first thing we are looking for now.

So if any of you guys know of any jobs and/or affordable places to live let me know. I'm a hard worker when I've got a job to do, just bad at manifesting opportunity.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

I've been keeping an eye open for ya since we talked a while back. Did you check out craigslist Denver/springs/Boulder? And it is pretty expensive in these areas, but the wages should be better too. And I'm just waiting for our buddy to hit me with an excited text, and I'll be talking to him about ya. Shit is tough sometimes, I feel like I'm moving at a snails pace, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been keeping an eye open for ya since we talked a while back. Did you check out craigslist Denver/springs/Boulder? And it is pretty expensive in these areas, but the wages should be better too. And I'm just waiting for our buddy to hit me with an excited text, and I'll be talking to him about ya. Shit is tough sometimes, I feel like I'm moving at a snails pace, lol.


Yeah I've been looking through areas of interest on craiglist watching for that one special deal on a place, or the right job. I've been checking CO, Michigan, even looked at a few things in Oregan. Expensive is an understatement for most of those areas lol. I'm gonna keep looking though. Thanks for keeping me in mind bud!


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Yeah I've been looking through areas of interest on craiglist watching for that one special deal on a place, or the right job. I've been checking CO, Michigan, even looked at a few things in Oregan. Expensive is an understatement for most of those areas lol. I'm gonna keep looking though. Thanks for keeping me in mind bud!


Ya I would bet most legal areas aren't cheap. Have you looked into what it takes to get badged in a legal state? I really don't know because I've never tried. You might want to make sure you don't have to be already living in said state to get a badge.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Ya I would bet most legal areas aren't cheap. Have you looked into what it takes to get badged in a legal state? I really don't know because I've never tried. You might want to make sure you don't have to be already living in said state to get a badge.


Oh yeah there are hoops to jump through. Last time I looked I believe CO required 1 year of residence to get a badge. Even if I can't get a badge to work in for in the industry right away, I would be able to get a med card, and grow my own more legally.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Oh yeah there are hoops to jump through. Last time I looked I believe CO required 1 year of residence to get a badge. Even if I can't get a badge to work in for in the industry right away, I would be able to get a med card, and grow my own more legally.


Oh ok, I thought you were looking for more specific work. I'll keep watching for you amigo. If your thoughts get too bogged down trying to get it figured out, just dip into the bag of pe.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 29, 2019)

So here's the big announcement! 

I was recently offered a job just outside Eugene Oregon! An old friend is expanding his Organic edible mushroom/hemp farm and has asked me to come work for him. My wife and I have wanted to move west for years as many of you know, and it was never the right time, so this opportunity seemed like a perfect chance to make our dreams come true. We will have an onsite glass shop as well so I'll be able to get back to melting once we are settled and have some spare time. As time gets closer I should have more details. Right now we are in a scramble to sell as much as we can to cut down on what we have to move . Time to downsize! I shut my garden back down last week and gave my genetics to a couple of friends. I've got another buddy that is gonna use my old equipment. I went ahead and gifted it to him since its all old, and paid for. Trying to pay a little karma forward!

Mycology has fascinated me for years, and I'm truly looking forward to expanding my knowledge on the subject. Its also going to be amazing being someplace with big trees and hills and nature again. Its gonna be an awesome adventure. I can't wait to share some of it with you guys. It really feels like exactly what we are supposed to be doing.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> So here's the big announcement!
> 
> I was recently offered a job just outside Eugene Oregon! An old friend is expanding his Organic edible mushroom/hemp farm and has asked me to come work for him. My wife and I have wanted to move west for years as many of you know, and it was never the right time, so this opportunity seemed like a perfect chance to make our dreams come true. We will have an onsite glass shop as well so I'll be able to get back to melting once we are settled and have some spare time. As time gets closer I should have more details. Right now we are in a scramble to sell as much as we can to cut down on what we have to move . Time to downsize! I shut my garden back down last week and gave my genetics to a couple of friends. I've got another buddy that is gonna use my old equipment. I went ahead and gifted it to him since its all old, and paid for. Trying to pay a little karma forward!
> 
> Mycology has fascinated me for years, and I'm truly looking forward to expanding my knowledge on the subject. Its also going to be amazing being someplace with big trees and hills and nature again. Its gonna be an awesome adventure. I can't wait to share some of it with you guys. It really feels like exactly what we are supposed to be doing.


Oregon is beautiful. Nice calm weather, and it's really green. I grew up in WA, which is really similar. Oregon is actually one of the states I would choose to live in, and was one of the options I gave my wife. But we decided on CO since it's closer to the rest of her family. I think you will like it. I'm excited for ya.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 29, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oregon is beautiful. Nice calm weather, and it's really green. I grew up in WA, which is really similar. Oregon is actually one of the states I would choose to live in, and was one of the options I gave my wife. But we decided on CO since it's closer to the rest of her family. I think you will like it. I'm excited for ya.


Thanks a lot man, we are really excited too! 

I'm not sure exactly what our housing is gonna be like to get started, but I expect to have a personal grow back up and running as soon as possible. It's going to be really nice not having the usual impending concern with growing in an illegal state.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks a lot man, we are really excited too!
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what our housing is gonna be like to get started, but I expect to have a personal grow back up and running as soon as possible. It's going to be really nice not having the usual impending concern with growing in an illegal state.


I know, I'm so thankful that I can grow legally. I always dreamed it would become legal when I was younger, and figured it would someday, but it happened sooner than I expected. Hooray! I just should have started a little sooner, since it's been legal for me to grow for the last 10 years with my Med card. But I'm really happy for you man. Good seafood on the West Coast too, I miss that.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 29, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks a lot man, we are really excited too!
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what our housing is gonna be like to get started, but I expect to have a personal grow back up and running as soon as possible. It's going to be really nice not having the usual impending concern with growing in an illegal state.


You're going to love the freedom that comes with that man. Grow your plants and enjoy life.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 30, 2019)

Good luck bud living the dream !


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2019)

macsnax said:


> You're going to love the freedom that comes with that man. Grow your plants and enjoy life.





puffdatchronic said:


> Good luck bud living the dream !


Thanks guys!! Its gonna also be really cool to be able to hook up with more RIU people once I"m finally out of the underground!


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> So here's the big announcement!
> 
> I was recently offered a job just outside Eugene Oregon! An old friend is expanding his Organic edible mushroom/hemp farm and has asked me to come work for him. My wife and I have wanted to move west for years as many of you know, and it was never the right time, so this opportunity seemed like a perfect chance to make our dreams come true. We will have an onsite glass shop as well so I'll be able to get back to melting once we are settled and have some spare time. As time gets closer I should have more details. Right now we are in a scramble to sell as much as we can to cut down on what we have to move . Time to downsize! I shut my garden back down last week and gave my genetics to a couple of friends. I've got another buddy that is gonna use my old equipment. I went ahead and gifted it to him since its all old, and paid for. Trying to pay a little karma forward!
> 
> Mycology has fascinated me for years, and I'm truly looking forward to expanding my knowledge on the subject. Its also going to be amazing being someplace with big trees and hills and nature again. Its gonna be an awesome adventure. I can't wait to share some of it with you guys. It really feels like exactly what we are supposed to be doing.


Thats great news bud, very happy for you.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Thats great news bud, very happy for you.


Dude thanks a ton!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 4, 2019)

Well guys it’s been a super crazy last month trying to figure this move all out! We are now in Oregon our new home!! We have lots of details to work out still but it’s all coming together. We spent the last week on the road across America and had an awesome road trip adventure to get here.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 4, 2019)

thundercat if you were to sell glass online I would definately buy a bowl from you!

maybe the first step is figuring out the best spot to fine tune your ability as a custom glass blower at a studio where you can crank thing out and outsource more sales as your own business.
Maybe it just takes meeting the right people to help set it up?

I've seen a few pics of your work here and there and your very talented man you are probably selling glass alot cheaper than you have to


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Well guys it’s been a super crazy last month trying to figure this move all out! We are now in Oregon our new home!! We have lots of details to work out still but it’s all coming together. We spent the last week on the road across America and had an awesome road trip adventure to get here.


Congrats dude, it's a nice place out there. I've considered the move myself and im from a place where everyone wants to be.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2019)

Congrats Tcat ... you deserve it .


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2019)

Woot! 
New home sweet home!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 4, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Woot!
> New home sweet home!





Budzbuddha said:


> Congrats Tcat ... you deserve it .





SPLFreak808 said:


> Congrats dude, it's a nice place out there. I've considered the move myself and im from a place where everyone wants to be.


Thanks guys!! We are so excited to be here! I went today and met with @Dr.D81 for the first time in person . He is who I’ll be working for and I can’t wait! The property is awesome. The project is gonna be a lot of hard work, but a lot of fun to I think. 



Nizza said:


> thundercat if you were to sell glass online I would definately buy a bowl from you!


I am definitely going to be selling glass more openly on here now that I live in a legal state!! I’m really excited to not have to hide anymore! This new move we made is to Eugene Oregon which happens to be a hub for glass blowers in the US. By tax time I should be set back up and melting again and I would love to make custom pieces for everyone!


----------



## graying.geek (Sep 4, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys!! We are so excited to be here! I went today and met with @Dr.D81 for the first time in person . He is who I’ll be working for and I can’t wait! The property is awesome. The project is gonna be a lot of hard work, but a lot of fun to I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to be selling glass more openly on here now that I live in a legal state!! I’m really excited to not have to hide anymore! This new move we made is to Eugene Oregon which happens to be a hub for glass blowers in the US. By tax time I should be set back up and melting again and I would love to make custom pieces for everyone!


Welcome to the Valley, Cat, and to the perennial search for the "earlier finisher." We'll have to get together to swap stories and clones -- I'm an hour N of you.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 4, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys!! We are so excited to be here! I went today and met with @Dr.D81 for the first time in person . He is who I’ll be working for and I can’t wait! The property is awesome. The project is gonna be a lot of hard work, but a lot of fun to I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to be selling glass more openly on here now that I live in a legal state!! I’m really excited to not have to hide anymore! This new move we made is to Eugene Oregon which happens to be a hub for glass blowers in the US. By tax time I should be set back up and melting again and I would love to make custom pieces for everyone!


Hell ya man! I'm happy for you. Can't wait to see your work with the new born freedom.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2019)

graying.geek said:


> Welcome to the Valley, Cat, and to the perennial search for the "earlier finisher." We'll have to get together to swap stories and clones -- I'm an hour N of you.


I’m definitely looking forward to getting to finally meet some other growers. 



macsnax said:


> Hell ya man! I'm happy for you. Can't wait to see your work with the new born freedom.


It’s gonna take some work and time to get a garden set back up. I had to pass on my equipment and my genetics before I left. But with the new job once we are settled in things will all come together. Just gotta get a place to stay first.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I’m definitely looking forward to getting to finally meet some other growers.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gonna take some work and time to get a garden set back up. I had to pass on my equipment and my genetics before I left. But with the new job once we are settled in things will all come together. Just gotta get a place to stay first.


It's all for the better brotha, enjoy the ride. I just switched up a couple things for the better in my life and am feeling really good about it. It's amazing how much better you can feel without unneeded stress, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2019)

macsnax said:


> It's all for the better brotha, enjoy the ride. I just switched up a couple things for the better in my life and am feeling really good about it. It's amazing how much better you can feel without unneeded stress, lol.


That’s what I’m hoping for. Once we have an apartment or house to sleep in I’ll start feeling more stress free. I don’t love this in between phase.

On that note if anyone knows anyone in Eugene that might have a rental property let me know. 

Hell even a spot we could camp without forking out for a camp ground would be awesome. Or a parked RV we could rent cheap and use as a home base while we look for places.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> That’s what I’m hoping for. Once we have an apartment or house to sleep in I’ll start feeling more stress free. I don’t love this in between phase.
> 
> On that note if anyone knows anyone in Eugene that might have a rental property let me know.
> 
> Hell even a spot we could camp without forking out for a camp ground would be awesome. Or a parked RV we could rent cheap and use as a home base while we look for places.


Classifieds, maybe hit up future 4200. He has properties all over out there and was trying to get some peeps in the community to move out to some of them.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2019)

Weve been digging threw classifieds and online listings. We’ve got a few calls into places that look decent. Lots of places are prejudice against our puppy dog , but we knew that would be a challenge. 

Who is future 4200? I’m not familiar.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Weve been digging threw classifieds and online listings. We’ve got a few calls into places that look decent. Lots of places are prejudice against our puppy dog , but we knew that would be a challenge.
> 
> Who is future 4200? I’m not familiar.


Check him out on IG. He's a pretty cool dude, I like his style. Anyway he is always talking about his properties out there and mentions rentals. I'm sure he would be a cool ass landlord.

He has a website that teaches peeps to make some really advanced extracts too.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2019)

Okay an IG guy. I’ll check him out.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2019)

I lived in Eugene/Springfield in 93-94, I remember it being a bit crazy to find good rates. A little better in Springfield, and it’s not like it’s different or apart really. Dude you’re about to have your first Saturday market! You’re so stoked and you don’t even know it yet! You can contact real estate agents and inquire about rentals, they often have access to things that aren’t even listed. That’s how I found a place there, top of a two story house with an outside access staircase. I knew it was the right spot because there was a 12” purple indica growing under the stairs! lol


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I lived in Eugene/Springfield in 93-94, I remember it being a bit crazy to find good rates. A little better in Springfield, and it’s not like it’s different or apart really. Dude you’re about to have your first Saturday market! You’re so stoked and you don’t even know it yet! You can contact real estate agents and inquire about rentals, they often have access to things that aren’t even listed. That’s how I found a place there, top of a two story house with an outside access staircase. I knew it was the right spot because there was a 12” purple indica growing under the stairs! lol


I talked to one agent yesterday. More are on my list of phone calls for today, definitely a good idea thanks. I’m really trying to find something in Veneta or the west side of Eugene to reduce my drive time to work. Springfield would end up being close to an 45mins to an hour. 



macsnax said:


> Check him out on IG. He's a pretty cool dude, I like his style. Anyway he is always talking about his properties out there and mentions rentals. I'm sure he would be a cool ass landlord.
> 
> He has a website that teaches peeps to make some really advanced extracts too.


I talked to future and he didn’t have anything but put me in touch with someone else that might. Thanks for the lead either way.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks guys!! We are so excited to be here! I went today and met with @Dr.D81 for the first time in person . He is who I’ll be working for and I can’t wait! The property is awesome. The project is gonna be a lot of hard work, but a lot of fun to I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to be selling glass more openly on here now that I live in a legal state!! I’m really excited to not have to hide anymore! This new move we made is to Eugene Oregon which happens to be a hub for glass blowers in the US. By tax time I should be set back up and melting again and I would love to make custom pieces for everyone!


Oooh awesome!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 19, 2019)

So we got into a place Friday/Saturday. We are getting settled in and I am finally posting from my computer instead of from my phone for the first time in almost a month. 

Work has been going great. We have been building up what will become the lab for the farm. Definitely a big project, but really its been a ton of fun. Its awesome being out in the mountains, and fresh air. I'm really feeling great about this move and excited to see what we can pull off in a new place!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 20, 2019)

Wishing you and your family the best Thundercat! I hope everything works out better then your wildest expectations. Good luck and bless you and your family.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 20, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> So we got into a place Friday/Saturday. We are getting settled in and I am finally posting from my computer instead of from my phone for the first time in almost a month.
> 
> Work has been going great. We have been building up what will become the lab for the farm. Definitely a big project, but really its been a ton of fun. Its awesome being out in the mountains, and fresh air. I'm really feeling great about this move and excited to see what we can pull off in a new place!


Good stuff buddy. Glad to here it's so working out.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow guys the last few weeks have flown by! We are pretty well settled into the new place now. This weekend is my daughter's tenth birthday so thats gonna be fun, she is having a sleep-over/pizza party with her new best friend she made as soon as we got here  . 

While thinking about her turning ten, it got me thinking about her being born.... Which got me thinking about her getting conceived..... Which made me realize that it has been 10 years since I grew the mushrooms I posted at the beginning of this grow journal. Now I'm here in an amazing environment, working with some awesome people, and how cool it is to be building an edible mushroom farm. It was a very full circle feeling when I realized it.


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Wow guys the last few weeks have flown by! We are pretty well settled into the new place now. This weekend is my daughter's tenth birthday so thats gonna be fun, she is having a sleep-over/pizza party with her new best friend she made as soon as we got here  .
> 
> While thinking about her turning ten, it got me thinking about her being born.... Which got me thinking about her getting conceived..... Which made me realize that it has been 10 years since I grew the mushrooms I posted at the beginning of this grow journal. Now I'm here in an amazing environment, working with some awesome people, and how cool it is to be building an edible mushroom farm. It was a very full circle feeling when I realized it.


This old world keeps spinning round. . . . . .


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2019)

Congratulations! Wait till she starts driving, bringing boys home, getting married...
Mine called the other day and told me I am going to be a Grampy!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 7, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Congratulations! Wait till she starts driving, bringing boys home, getting married...
> Mine called the other day and told me I am going to be a Grampy!


Well I'm not in any hurry for all that, but congrats on becoming a Grampa!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2019)

Well Folks I wanted to say happy Thanksgiving! I hope everyone has a safe delicious day. 

Growing up this was always listened to this on thanksgiving 





Today I found this, and kinda dig it.





We are cooking up a turkey and sides right now, and will be headed out to the farm for a friendsgiving together!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving TC! Many blessings to your family brother!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Happy thanksgiving TC! Many blessings to your family brother!


Thanks HOmie you too!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 1, 2019)

Do. Not. Trust. The. Pilgrims.

what up TC


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2019)

whodatnation said:


> Do. Not. Trust. The. Pilgrims.
> 
> what up TC


What’s up homie!!! Great to hear from you man! I don’t know if you read back and caught up, but I moved to Oregon. I finally don’t have to hide in a prohibition hole anymore ! I’m working with Doc out here. As a matter of fact, we’ve talked a few times about trying to get you to come visit.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice! Turns out I moved back home haha been wanting to get back west would love to pop over and see you guys! Will be at least a few months before I can do that  buuuuut let’s make it happen!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2019)

What up whodat it’s been a min brother!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2019)

whodatnation said:


> Nice! Turns out I moved back home haha been wanting to get back west would love to pop over and see you guys! Will be at least a few months before I can do that  buuuuut let’s make it happen!


Yeah Doc told me you were back down south again, how are you enjoying it? You got a room set up yet?

Hell a few more months isn’t anything compared to how many years it’s been at this point. By then the winter weather will be over so it will be even nicer. Hell by then there will plants growing again too! Docs letting me put a big ass out door plant on the farm in the spring. I’m pretty stoked it’s gonna be my first outdoor. There are 4 of us and we are each gonna grow one with matching clones and see who’s gets biggest .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> What up whodat it’s been a min brother!


Hey! Things are good, me and the very soon to be fiancé are living back home reconnecting with family. It’s been a long time for the two of us since settling down back here.

howre y’all doing?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Yeah Doc told me you were back down south again, how are you enjoying it? You got a room set up yet?
> 
> Hell a few more months isn’t anything compared to how many years it’s been at this point. By then the winter weather will be over so it will be even nicer. Hell by then there will plants growing again too! Docs letting me put a big ass out door plant on the farm in the spring. I’m pretty stoked it’s gonna be my first outdoor. There are 4 of us and we are each gonna grow one with matching clones and see who’s gets biggest .


sounds awesome very happy for ya! Good luck on the monster plant grow wish I could participate! Haha


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2019)

Doc is a solid dude I’m happy you’re working with him


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2019)

whodatnation said:


> Hey! Things are good, me and the very soon to be fiancé are living back home reconnecting with family. It’s been a long time for the two of us since settling down back here.
> 
> howre y’all doing?


Congratulations man! As nice as the Pacific Northwest is, it’s apparently hard to pry a whodat out the nation! The saints are in form, probably feeling pretty good to be around nola.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2019)

whodatnation said:


> Hey! Things are good, me and the very soon to be fiancé are living back home reconnecting with family. It’s been a long time for the two of us since settling down back here.
> 
> howre y’all doing?


Awe shit you found yourself an old lady huh, congrats man! I'm sure she's a good one if your gonna propose.



whodatnation said:


> Doc is a solid dude I’m happy you’re working with him


He sure seems like it . I talked to Jig about the idea before I made the move, and he said the same thing. Man we are really loving it out here. Definitely the best choice we've made, it really feels like home!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2019)

Makes me so happy it's working out TC.

And happy for you too whodat. I'm looking forward to going back home to reconnect as well... hopefully someday soon. Still on hold here.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2019)

jigfresh said:


> Makes me so happy it's working out TC.
> 
> And happy for you too whodat. I'm looking forward to going back home to reconnect as well... hopefully someday soon. Still on hold here.


I hope so bro, I have always wanted to meet you in person and I was floored by your misadventures  
I’m only a little jealous some of you guys have gotten to.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2019)

I feel really blessed to have met so many of the guys on here. There's still quite a few people on my list I want to hook up with when I get back stateside. I think the coolest part of meeting many of the people I have, are when our kids play and get along. Such a trip seeing them all grow up. I met TC's kid when they were my girls age and mine was a baby. Now mine's a little girl and his kid is practically grown, haha. Time flies!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2019)

My daughter is having a baby boy!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2019)

Congratulations Mo!
My sons were in middle school when I first started lurking on y’all pages, high school when I was active here before and of course off in the world now, Seattle to be specific. Time does fly!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2019)

Thank you! I went to HS in Golden and Green Mountain. Worked at Elitch Gardens in the late 70s.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2019)

Mohican said:


> My daughter is having a baby boy!


Congrats buddy! this your first grand kid?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m born and raised in Cortez, down by Durango. I live down in New Mexico these days though. I got to go to Elitche’s in the early eighties but I was just a tween.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 7, 2019)

I was the Skee-Ball mechanic at Elitch's.

Yes TC, it is our first! I am totally excited to be a Grand Dude!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2019)

Well guys another holiday is here. I hope everyone has an excellent Christmas. We had a little dinner out at the farm with Doc and his family and another former RIU member. Basically turned into a mini RIU BBQ lol. It was a great time. I think we are doing a shindig this weekend too. 

Today we are just hanging letting Chloe play with presents, and I'm making a beef roast for dinner. Should be a nice day. I've got a blunt of some killer weed I picked up the other day. It's called "Point Break" was grown here locally by a no-till company. Huge orange rind and funk flavor probably the best I've found in Oregon so far.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> View attachment 4443033


THanks man you too!!


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you and yours bud.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours bud.


Thanks man, you too! We are really enjoying the day.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas y’all


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Merry Christmas y’all


Thanks man! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 26, 2019)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to you and yours! I hope your are enjoying and life in Oregon is treating you well!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to you and yours! I hope your are enjoying and life in Oregon is treating you well!


Treating us great thanks! I'm getting antsy to get a grow going again, and to get back on a glass torch but life is going great. Work is going great, and its not snowing .


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 26, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Well guys another holiday is here. I hope everyone has an excellent Christmas. We had a little dinner out at the farm with Doc and his family and another former RIU member. Basically turned into a mini RIU BBQ lol. It was a great time. I think we are doing a shindig this weekend too.
> 
> Today we are just hanging letting Chloe play with presents, and I'm making a beef roast for dinner. Should be a nice day. I've got a blunt of some killer weed I picked up the other day. It's called "Point Break" was grown here locally by a no-till company. Huge orange rind and funk flavor probably the best I've found in Oregon so far.


merry Christmas to you and yours! Thank you for all your advice and expertise over the years! I have been absent for a while from here but hope you are doing well out west!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> merry Christmas to you and yours! Thank you for all your advice and expertise over the years! I have been absent for a while from here but hope you are doing well out west!


Merry Christmas to you as well! 

I’m always glad to share advice....I’m not sure all of it is expertise but I think I’ve learned a few things since this adventure start .


----------



## taint (Mar 10, 2020)

Do you have a garden bro?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2020)

taint said:


> Do you have a garden bro?


Right this minute I’ve got 2 3 foot tall GMO plants growing in a greenhouse . My first time getting to grow outside(ish). This thread has records of most of my growing for the last 11 years. The last few years I havnt been on RIU much being busy with life. Came back last year, and a few months later shut my garden down for the first time in a long time to make a move west for a better job. Now I’m in between grows and rebuilding thanks for your interest. It’s really weird not having a garden at home to take care of. This is the first time in 11 years that I havnt had a personal garden growing.


----------



## taint (Mar 10, 2020)

Growing is growing holmes...........hope they turn out awesome!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 10, 2020)

I’m about to let rip a GMO! I’m pretty stoked on those genetics. It’s about time TC! Get them fingers sticky again!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m about to let rip a GMO! I’m pretty stoked on those genetics. It’s about time TC! Get them fingers sticky again!


Honestly gmo isn’t my cup of tea, but I inherited some clones and was offered a place to grow them so I’m stoked. They are looking pretty good, I just put them in the ground from a 7 gallon Last week and put a scrog over them to keep them from getting to out of control. The veg lights get turned out this week so I’m hoping it’s got enough time to root in well.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4/20 guys!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful smoky day! I just grabbed some very sticky and stinky Ice cream cake to enjoy, should be a great day.

Things are still going great here. Work is progressing in-spite of the current world conditions. My family and our work “farmily” are all safe and healthy still. 

My gmos are about 2-3 weeks into flower at this point. They could have used 1-2 more weeks of veg before we turned the lights off and let them flower but all in all I’m happy with them for hand me down freebies . They filled my scrog I built about 70% I’d say. They are stacking up nicely and already getting a good trichome coating. I actually haven’t seen them since Friday and they are proving pretty fast so I’m excited to check them out when I get to work today.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 20, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Happy 4/20 guys!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful smoky day! I just grabbed some very sticky and stinky Ice cream cake to enjoy, should be a great day.
> 
> Things are still going great here. Work is progressing in-spite of the current world conditions. My family and our work “farmily” are all safe and healthy still.
> 
> My gmos are about 2-3 weeks into flower at this point. They could have used 1-2 more weeks of veg before we turned the lights off and let them flower but all in all I’m happy with them for hand me down freebies . They filled my scrog I built about 70% I’d say. They are stacking up nicely and already getting a good trichome coating. I actually haven’t seen them since Friday and they are proving pretty fast so I’m excited to check them out when I get to work today.


Happy 420 buddy


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey @Thundercat, I've been appreciating a lot of your posts lately, so I'm joining in on the fun here.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hey @Thundercat, I've been appreciating a lot of your posts lately, so I'm joining in on the fun here.


Glad you’ve enjoyed my posts . I havnt been posting much here on my thread for a while. Life’s always busy but going really well. 

The Gmo plants I had gave me some stinky smoke. I never weighed them, but it was probably close to a pound. I’ve been smoking it heavy and still have a good bit left . 

Now I’ve got a big ass purple punch and a little cinex plant. The punch is about 8 feet tall now, and hopefully about to start flowering. The cinex is already a few weeks into flower, but only about 2 feet tall. Been a great season so far so fingers crossed .


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey guys hope your summer has been great. I’m still smoking on that gmo so definitely over a pound from those . The purple punch is about to come down, and I took down the little cinex plant a couple weeks ago. It’s just gone into a jar, probably got an ounce or 2 off it. It really got very little care and turned out as a decent little plant. Seems like it will have some herbs and spices types of smells. 

It’s been an awesome first season here for us. We’ve made tons of progress on the farm, and have been managing to make some friends and really settle in to our new state. Hopefully this time next year we will have a house of our own to really make this place the home we’ve been working towards.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 12, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Hey guys hope your summer has been great. I’m still smoking on that gmo so definitely over a pound from those . The purple punch is about to come down, and I took down the little cinex plant a couple weeks ago. It’s just gone into a jar, probably got an ounce or 2 off it. It really got very little care and turned out as a decent little plant. Seems like it will have some herbs and spices types of smells.
> 
> It’s been an awesome first season here for us. We’ve made tons of progress on the farm, and have been managing to make some friends and really settle in to our new state. Hopefully this time next year we will have a house of our own to really make this place the home we’ve been working towards.


Awesome to hear from you man! It has been a while. Great to know things are going well for you! Still out in Oregon right? I just had a buddy move out that way and he is loving it. Maybe someday. Cheers man!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Awesome to hear from you man! It has been a while. Great to know things are going well for you! Still out in Oregon right? I just had a buddy move out that way and he is loving it. Maybe someday. Cheers man!


Yep loving it out here in OR. It was many years coming to get here, but it’s been worth it. At the current rate I will be blowing glass again real soon which I’m super stoked about, and I’ve been looking into some options to rent a spot to grow in since I can’t grow in our apartment here.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2020)

Hey TC just wanted to let you know that I stumbled across your journal and enjoyed skimming through the years. Guess I'm not the only one with a decade long journal. Take it easy man!


----------



## macsnax (Oct 12, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Yep loving it out here in OR. It was many years coming to get here, but it’s been worth it. At the current rate I will be blowing glass again real soon which I’m super stoked about, and I’ve been looking into some options to rent a spot to grow in since I can’t grow in our apartment here.


Glad you guys are doing well buddy. I'm waiting for you to pick up the torch again.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 12, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Yep loving it out here in OR. It was many years coming to get here, but it’s been worth it. At the current rate I will be blowing glass again real soon which I’m super stoked about, and I’ve been looking into some options to rent a spot to grow in since I can’t grow in our apartment here.


Thundercat glass! I'd support


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Glad you guys are doing well buddy. I'm waiting for you to pick up the torch again.


Very soon sir, very soon. I was looking at tools the other day. Just trying to finish out the harvest season before I pull any triggers. Doc and I have been talking a bunch about setting up a shop right on the farm.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 13, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Very soon sir, very soon. I was looking at tools the other day. Just trying to finish out the harvest season before I pull any triggers. Doc and I have been talking a bunch about setting up a shop right on the farm.


Nice man that would be convenient for you. My wife is still wearing one of those pendants daily. The others hang from the mirror in her car.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 13, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Nice man that would be convenient for you. My wife is still wearing one of those pendants daily. The others hang from the mirror in her car.


Glad you guys are still enjoying everything. I love when people get use out of my glass , it really brings me joy.


----------



## 2com (Nov 14, 2020)

@Thundercat Hey. I was just gonna say what's up and see what's new?
I didn't know you made glass pieces?

Cool.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 14, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Very soon sir, very soon. I was looking at tools the other day. Just trying to finish out the harvest season before I pull any triggers. Doc and I have been talking a bunch about setting up a shop right on the farm.


DOPE! I am gonna hit doc up today see if he still has my dab base to fix . Damn that was 4 years ago I last saw him! 
best of luck finding a nice spot to live!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2020)

2com said:


> @Thundercat Hey. I was just gonna say what's up and see what's new?
> I didn't know you made glass pieces?
> 
> Cool.


Hey man, I’m doing great, thanks for asking! Life’s been keeping us real busy. Yeah I started blowing glass back in 2014. I’ve been off the torch the last year making a big move and catching up in a few things in life. But I’m very much on their verge of changing that. Should be at it again soon though. One piece at a time things are coming together and life is moving forward in really positive ways. 

For one of the first times in my life I really feel like I’m in the right place at the right time doing the right things with the right people .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Hey man, I’m doing great, thanks for asking! Life’s been keeping us real busy. Yeah I started blowing glass back in 2014. I’ve been off the torch the last year making a big move and catching up in a few things in life. But I’m very much on their verge of changing that. Should be at it again soon though. One piece at a time things are coming together and life is moving forward in really positive ways.
> 
> For one of the first times in my life I really feel like I’m in the right place at the right time doing the right things with the right people .


Holy crap. I didn't know you blew glass. Do you still have any pieces you'd sell? I'd love to have some Thundercat glass. Or at least put me on the list for next time you blow some glass. That's awesome.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Holy crap. I didn't know you blew glass. Do you still have any pieces you'd sell? I'd love to have some Thundercat glass. Or at least put me on the list for next time you blow some glass. That's awesome.


I’ll add you to the list . Anything I still have right now I’m keeping. The last work from the first leg in my glass journey. I’ve been connecting with some amazing glass artists here and I’m really excited to expand my knowledge and ability’s moving forward.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 14, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I’ll add you to the list . Anything I still have right now I’m keeping. The last work from the first leg in my glass journey. I’ve been connecting with some amazing glass artists here and I’m really excited to expand my knowledge and ability’s moving forward.


Really great to hear you are doing well man! The list always grows  you have an riu glass career ahead of you, as well man!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Really great to hear you are doing well man! The list always grows  you have an riu glass career ahead of you, as well man!


Yep. Reported for advertising. Totally kidding man. Sign me up.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Really great to hear you are doing well man! The list always grows  you have an riu glass career ahead of you, as well man!





PadawanWarrior said:


> Yep. Reported for advertising. Totally kidding man. Sign me up.


I’ve always wanted to be able to sell glass to my RIU brethren but had to keep my real ID low key since I was in a prohibition state. Being in a legal state now I just might be able to change that once I’m fired up again.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I’ve always wanted to be able to sell glass to my RIU brethren but had to keep my real ID low key since I was in a prohibition state. Being in a legal state now I just might be able to change that once I’m fired up again.


Awesome. Congrats man. What state are you in?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Awesome. Congrats man. What state are you in?


We moved out here to Oregon about a year ago now. 

We LOVE it! 

We had been in the Midwest for years and it’s so much more progressive out here. Way more like minded people and we don’t have to be afraid all the time because of cannabis.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> We moved out here to Oregon about a year ago now.
> 
> We LOVE it!
> 
> We had been in the Midwest for years and it’s so much more progressive out here. Way more like minded people and we don’t have to be afraid all the time because of cannabis.


Nice. I liked the West Coast. I miss the seafood. I was born in Seattle. But I'm in CO now. Less traffic here, and the people are nicer. People were nice when I grew up there, but it's gotten crazy. At least the Seattle area has.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice. I liked the West Coast. I miss the seafood. I was born in Seattle. But I'm in CO now. Less traffic here, and the people are nicer. People were nice when I grew up there, but it's gotten crazy. At least the Seattle area has.


I’ve really been enjoying the seafood! We’ve got it a few times even though my wife doesn’t eat it . The traffic isn’t bad here, and the weather has been amazing. We are in a valley so we don’t really get much snow and it never got crazy hot in the summer because we are pretty close to the coast. The forest fires were a new and strange experience to face, but they never got scary close, so it ended up ok for us anyway.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 15, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I’ve really been enjoying the seafood! We’ve got it a few times even though my wife doesn’t eat it . The traffic isn’t bad here, and the weather has been amazing. We are in a valley so we don’t really get much snow and it never got crazy hot in the summer because we are pretty close to the coast. The forest fires were a new and strange experience to face, but they never got scary close, so it ended up ok for us anyway.


Ya, the mild weather was awesome. Here it can be snowing one day, and 70 and sunny the next. I'm up in the foothills so it doesn't get real hot in the summer. 90 is as high as it's been up here, and that's rare. So we don't need AC here really.

I miss how green it is there too. Oh and the mountains are better. The coast has newer, steeper mountains. Oregon was one of the places I was willing to move, but we settled on CO since it's closer to my wife's family.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, the mild weather was awesome. Here it can be snowing one day, and 70 and sunny the next. I'm up in the foothills so it doesn't get real hot in the summer. 90 is as high as it's been up here, and that's rare. So we don't need AC here really.
> 
> I miss how green it is there too. Oh and the mountains are better. The coast has newer, steeper mountains. Oregon was one of the places I was willing to move, but we settled on CO since it's closer to my wife's family.


I almost ended up in CO years ago. I had a job lined up but couldn’t find a place to rent for an affordable price that wasn’t a tiny apartment. With a wife and kid I just wasn’t trying to do that. Really I’m very thankful I waited or I likely wouldn’t be were I am now.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Glad you guys are still enjoying everything. I love when people get use out of my glass , it really brings me joy.


I'm still using the pipe you sent me a few years back. It's been my main piece the whole time I've been over here. Thanks again.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> I'm still using the pipe you sent me a few years back. It's been my main piece the whole time I've been over here. Thanks again.


Hey buddy, Great to hear from you!! Im glad that piece has served you so well dude! How you guys been doing over there? I was just saying to Doc I can’t believe how long it’s been.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2020)

Crazy how time flies. My girl is older than your girl was when we met up now. I bet yours is like a little woman these days. I remember seeing a picture of her from holloween a couple years back. It's great getting to see a bit of each others life on social media. 

Things are good here. Still no passport. Wife got a job again for the first time since leaving CA back in early 2015, so she's super happy. She did not like the grind of working for herself. And we're all stoked because we have money again. Money doesn't equal happiness, but it sure makes being happy easier. Plus I just harvested a couple weeks back, so I actually have smoke.  Yay... although I'm bummed because one of my two plants turned out to be a dud. It smells great, looks alright, and barely gets me high at all. Ah well.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Crazy how time flies. My girl is older than your girl was when we met up now. I bet yours is like a little woman these days. I remember seeing a picture of her from holloween a couple years back. It's great getting to see a bit of each others life on social media.
> 
> Things are good here. Still no passport. Wife got a job again for the first time since leaving CA back in early 2015, so she's super happy. She did not like the grind of working for herself. And we're all stoked because we have money again. Money doesn't equal happiness, but it sure makes being happy easier. Plus I just harvested a couple weeks back, so I actually have smoke.  Yay... although I'm bummed because one of my two plants turned out to be a dud. It smells great, looks alright, and barely gets me high at all. Ah well.


A far cry from your amazing vertical closet!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving folks!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes HAPPY Thanksgiving everyone! I couldn’t be more thankful for where life has brought me and the people that are part of it!


----------



## anexgrower (May 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice. I liked the West Coast. I miss the seafood. I was born in Seattle. But I'm in CO now. Less traffic here, and the people are nicer. People were nice when I grew up there, but it's gotten crazy. At least the Seattle area has.


I was born in Seattle, Bellevue actually, Moved to TX for work, stayed for too long, time to head north to CO!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 29, 2021)

So I am trying this method with around 60 grams of trim I used about 3 quarts of alcohol per step and did the run three times but then combined all my first wash, 2nd and 3rd wash runs together to evaporate off. It's taking a while.. I wonder if there is anything I need at the end since there is a lot more oil, to get the last of the alcohol out? Thanks!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 29, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So I am trying this method with around 60 grams of trim I used about 3 quarts of alcohol per step and did the run three times but then combined all my first wash, 2nd and 3rd wash runs together to evaporate off. It's taking a while.. I wonder if there is anything I need at the end since there is a lot more oil, to get the last of the alcohol out? Thanks!


I've done a few bigger washes that definitely took longer to evap then just a single uart does. I would usually move the dish around every few hours to keep things in as thin a film as possible to evap well. I feel like with the moving air over my dish I've always gotten a complete evap, sometimes it just took a little longer. If it was crazy humid out it took a little longer for the last of the water to finish evaping too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> I was born in Seattle, Bellevue actually, Moved to TX for work, stayed for too long, time to head north to CO!


Overlake? That's where my daughter was born.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 29, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> I've done a few bigger washes that definitely took longer to evap then just a single uart does. I would usually move the dish around every few hours to keep things in as thin a film as possible to evap well. I feel like with the moving air over my dish I've always gotten a complete evap, sometimes it just took a little longer. If it was crazy humid out it took a little longer for the last of the water to finish evaping too.


Thanks man!


----------



## K2Ng5p4d3 (Dec 8, 2021)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> No worries, i thought it was funny too, which is why i have LMAO on my other knuckles, lol  U gotta have a sense of humor man. What can i say, i love my tattoos. Besides, its not like i got them done for anybody else other than myself.


….yeahhh… so it’s bin 11 years and a long strange trip. But I’m back around if anyone from the old days wants to say wuddup lol. Love y’all n miss y’all.. K1


----------



## K2Ng5p4d3 (Dec 8, 2021)

GypsyBush said:


> Just saying high...
> 
> Heard from K1ng lately...????
> 
> ...


I’m right here home skillet. Long time no talk lol…


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2021)

K2Ng5p4d3 said:


> I’m right here home skillet. Long time no talk lol…


Wtf for real???? Well if you read the last few pages of my thread you’ll be pretty caught up on what I’ve been doing the last few years. I’d love to hear how life’s been treating you and your fam, feel free to shoot me a dm. I sent you a few messages over the years to your original account trying to get in touch, so it’s great to hear from you.


----------



## K2Ng5p4d3 (Dec 8, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Wtf for real???? Well if you read the last few pages of my thread you’ll be pretty caught up on what I’ve been doing the last few years. I’d love to hear how life’s been treating you and your fam, feel free to shoot me a dm. I sent you a few messages over the years to your original account trying to get in touch, so it’s great to hear from you.


Yeah buddy, same here. Can’t get into my old fucking account lol, but yeah definitely wanna catch up n see how everything’s goin man for sure. I gotta put myself together n get ready to go to the shop n put some work in, but definitely will hit you back man. Really really good to see you’re still doin great n doin the damn thing man.


----------



## K2Ng5p4d3 (Dec 8, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Wtf for real???? Well if you read the last few pages of my thread you’ll be pretty caught up on what I’ve been doing the last few years. I’d love to hear how life’s been treating you and your fam, feel free to shoot me a dm. I sent you a few messages over the years to your original account trying to get in touch, so it’s great to hear from you.


N btw… that’s absolutely amazing what you’re doing bro. Extremely impressed n a lil envious at all the shit I’ve missed out on all this time. But very, very Fuckin proud of ya homie. Can’t believe it’s bin 11yrs. Anyways, I’m still navigating my way around here like a newbie but I don’t think it’s gonna lemme msg u so I can give u my deets cuz u limit who can see ur profile on here lol. But yeah I’ll drop u my number man n u can msg me anytime. Talk soon bro!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2021)

K2Ng5p4d3 said:


> N btw… that’s absolutely amazing what you’re doing bro. Extremely impressed n a lil envious at all the shit I’ve missed out on all this time. But very, very Fuckin proud of ya homie. Can’t believe it’s bin 11yrs. Anyways, I’m still navigating my way around here like a newbie but I don’t think it’s gonna lemme msg u so I can give u my deets cuz u limit who can see ur profile on here lol. But yeah I’ll drop u my number man n u can msg me anytime. Talk soon bro!


Thanks dude! There has definitely been some fun times and adventures. It certainly hasn’t been glamorous but I’ve tried to live a life of my choosing. Not that I’m good at making life choices lol, but we are still hanging in there trying to have some fun and keep moving forward. 

It’s been over a year since I’ve personally grown any plants and I’m really starting to get the itch. This is the longest I’ve gone without a garden since 2009. Sadly we are still living in this apartment and growing here just isn’t an option. The way finding housing is out here i can’t take any chance on getting kicked out. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 420 Everyone!!! 

Hope your morning is off to a great start. I had my morning dab before I left the house, and ate a gummie on the way and now my sitting in the county court house drinking a cup of terrible coffee lmao. Some how I managed to get called for jury duty on 420 of all days. So I wore my “water pipe technician” shirt to look professional. With any luck I won’t be here all day and I’ll be back to celebrating the holiday!


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 20, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Happy 420 Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope your morning is off to a great start. I had my morning dab before I left the house, and ate a gummie on the way and now my sitting in the county court house drinking a cup of terrible coffee lmao. Some how I managed to get called for jury duty on 420 of all days. So I wore my “water pipe technician” shirt to look professional. With any luck I won’t be here all day and I’ll be back to celebrating the holiday!


Jury duty! I've never been called for that but I do have a criminal record. Impaired driving in 1994 so maybe that's why.

Now that I'm retired it might be a hoot to sit in on a trial tho. Wish it paid better tho.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Jury duty! I've never been called for that but I do have a criminal record. Impaired driving in 1994 so maybe that's why.
> 
> Now that I'm retired it might be a hoot to sit in on a trial tho. Wish it paid better tho.


Well thankfully I’m still getting paid by my job. We are about to go in for the selection process, yay.

Its mostly just been boring. I should have brought a book but totally blanked it.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2022)

Good luck with all that Tcat. I haven't smoked since early march when I was visiting CA.  My new state kinda sucks.


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 20, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Well thankfully I’m still getting paid by my job. We are about to go in for the selection process, yay.
> 
> Its mostly just been boring. I should have brought a book but totally blanked it.


Hit up pdfdrive.com and score something to read. Lots of pot books on there.

Just tell them you want the death penalty brought back and they'll reject you. Unless you're in a red state.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Good luck with all that Tcat. I haven't smoked since early march when I was visiting CA.  My new state kinda sucks.


damn that’s gotta be a change. I was curious if you were gonna abide by the laws in the new state . Do they even have any med laws there yet?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2022)

Also some good news. I think we have a house to rent finally. I would have preferred to buy something but we just aren’t there yet financially. It’s been a long two years of looking for anything decent and affordable but we found a spot literally 5 minutes from work. It should be awesome. I don’t think I’ll have any where to grow inside still, but I will have outdoor space to do whatever I want with. I’m pretty excited to finally be out of the apartments.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> damn that’s gotta be a change. I was curious if you were gonna abide by the laws in the new state . Do they even have any med laws there yet?


Haha, yeah man, I'm abiding by all laws these days. I had enough with courts. Plus our new house is literally next door to a church/ school so any laws I would break would be multiplied. There is medical here, but I haven't seen a doctor in the USA for like 10 years and have no paperwork to show any qualifying condition. I'm trying to talk wifey into getting her card, but not sure how keen she is on it. It might just be a thing where I go over to friends' houses to smoke every once in a while, IDK. I can't even imagine how high I'd get at this point. I haven't taken a 2 month break in a LONG TIME!

Plus something else that sucks is even with the Med licences here people can't grow. Getting caught with even one plant here is automatic felony. There is a law that's passed a couple hurdles to allow patients to grow their own, but we'll see about that. I bet they charge a huge fee.Right now the law is that they issue licences for growing. $10k non refundable fee just to apply. If you are accepted it's a $200k fee for the licence. Plus you have to have $2 mil in the bank to secure the licence. Bunch of money grabbing BS. It's such a fuckin joke.

Surrounding states have recreational legalized... but haven't set anything up yet. Dragging their feet. Sigh. One of the reasons I wish I was still on the West Coast. BUT>>> we did just buy a big house for what a small apartment costs in many places out west. So there's that. :/ Plus my daughter is super happy and that's what really matters. I'm sure I'll be growing sooner than later, one way or another. I really miss my plants more than I miss smoking.

I'm super glad that you guys are out of an apartment. It would suck for us... but hopefully for you guys the bottom drops out of the real estate market so you guys can buy a place.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2022)

Smoking or growing aside I’m really glad to hear you like it there and the girls are happy. It’s awesome you guys got a nice house for a fair price. Is there more stuff to go out and do wyou guys settled on then there was in Spain?


It’s crazy to me how expensive some of the housing has gotten, like how the hell are people supposed to pay 2k a month and high for rent.


----------

